#ubuntu-si 2011-06-06
<CrazyLemon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mnJegNyAb1w
<Seniorita> YouTube        - &#x202a;SOURCE CODE - Trailer&#x202c;&rlm;
<Sky[x]> lp
<bogdanov> imal koga
<bogdanov> :D
<Sky[x]> nema
<Sky[x]> nema ništa
<Sky[x]> im sam bogana
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> :D
<Sky[x]> bah elena lucka gori pa pise da je na 96% batarija ? :>
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> :D
<Sky[x]> kar ni glih kul pomoje
<Sky[x]> ln
<bogdanov> ln
<bogdanov> :D
<uni4dfx> Å¡e kdo tle? :D
<BigWhale> mhm
<uni4dfx> verjetno edini? :D
<CrazyLemon> je bil edini..zdej sem verjetno js edini :)
<nafisa> CrazyLemon, kaj pa s tabo narobe?
<CrazyLemon> nafisa marsikaj..pa s tabo?
<nafisa> ja, vprašam, da si tak zgodaj pokonci ...
<CrazyLemon> i have my reasons
<nafisa> ahjej ... bogi bogi
<CrazyLemon> lp
<nafisa> papa
 * nafisa is back (gone 08:15:54)
<uni4dfx> jutro
<uni4dfx> fantje in dekleta ste že slišal za bitcoin?
<sasa84> jutro ;)
<dhbiker> jutro :P
<sasa84> oj ;)
<dhbiker> pozdravljena :P
<nafisa> hejla ... uni4dfx ... mislim, da nisem slišala ;)
<sasa84> dhbiker, a si kej priden?
<dhbiker> odvisno v kakem smislu sasa84
<sasa84> hm...to mi že daje mislt, d nisi ;)
<dhbiker> ni rečeno
<sasa84> dhbiker, hm...no, nej ti bo ;)
<dhbiker> heheh
 * sasa84 brb-kofe
<dhbiker> omg kake sošolce mam >.<
<dhbiker> tyt
<nafisa> dhbiker, kake sošolce pa maš?
<dhbiker> Teden, ko se bomo vsi imeli radi!
<dhbiker> Povabil vas je ....
<dhbiker> >.>
<nafisa> vsi imeli radi :)
<nafisa> jst mam vse rada :)
<dhbiker> čisto vse ?
<dhbiker> tudi svoje sovražnike ?
<dhbiker> :D
<napsy> jutro
<dhbiker> o/
<sasa84> evo mene ;)
<nafisa> imej svoje prijatelje blizu ... sovražnike še bližje
<nafisa> :P
<dhbiker> ujej
<dhbiker> spet ena taka ki to govori :D
<nafisa> lej ... baba mi je Å¡talo nrdila, da sem se morala preselit ... pa Å¡e vedno to ni razlog, da sem nesramna do nje ...
<nafisa> pa da bi jo sovražila
<dhbiker> to je drugo
<nafisa> vsaka stvar je za neki dobra
<dhbiker> samo taki ki pa ti nekaj let sranje dela...
<dhbiker> uuu ja :D
<dhbiker> let's have some fun
<nafisa> saj mi hoče še zdaj štalo delat
<nafisa> taka hinavka je
<nafisa> pa že leta drek meša
<dhbiker> o.O
<dhbiker> bed
<nafisa> pa sem ji očitno trn v peti, ker imajo mene raje, kot njo ...
<nafisa> ampak zakaj bi jo sovražila?
<nafisa> že to je dost hud udarec zanjo, da se njen mož pali name :D hahahaha
<dhbiker> hahahahahahahha
<dhbiker> xD
<nafisa> pa mamo poglihan
<dhbiker> heh
<nafisa> to mi je v zadoščenje :))
<dhbiker>  heh
<dhbiker> ja to pa je nekaj drugega zdaj :P
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] sesame: križec  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4989/new/posts/
<nafisa> mene pa mumilarji dodajajo na fejsa ...
<nafisa> uni4dfx, ku se pa kle najbl mumila z znanjem, me pa noče dodat :D
<uni4dfx> huh
<nafisa> aaaaaaa
<nafisa> ne ti
<nafisa> sorry
<nafisa> uni4dfx, k se ... sem hotla napisat
<nafisa> sorrrrrrrrrryyyyyyy
<nafisa> un ko se
<nafisa> ko vejco napišem, se kr tvoj nick napiše :D
<nafisa> uni4dfx, ko se ....
<nafisa> lej ... fak :D
<uni4dfx> you're doing something wrong
<nafisa> noooooo
<nafisa> tole mene mal zajebava
<nafisa> napišem un pa vejco ... pa tvoj nick ven fukne
<nafisa> ko enter pritisnem ... spod, ko vpisujem pa ne
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] sese12: ubuntu 10.10 sami problemi  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4987/new/posts/
<miha> http://www.rtvslo.si/slovenija/kako-globoko-se-je-sova-vpletla-v-referendumsko-kampanjo/259234
<Seniorita> Kako globoko se je Sova vpletla v referendumsko kampanjo? :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<nafisa> grem jst
<nafisa> mejte se
<nafisa> papa
<andrejz> papa
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: ubuntu 10.10 sami problemi  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4987/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] tek-v-snegu: Virtualizacija druge Linux distribucije na Ubuntu 11.04  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4990/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Virtualizacija druge Linux distribucije na Ubuntu 11.04  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4990/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] skynet: ubuntu 10.10 sami problemi  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4987/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: križec  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4989/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] strauski: ubuntu 10.10 sami problemi  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4987/new/posts/
<alyosha_> ta CrazyLemon samo gužvo dela:D
<CrazyLemon> ma dobro ma kaj je ti maturanček..bi rad batine al kaj
<CrazyLemon> http://ipv6test.google.com/
<Seniorita> Ready for the future of the Internet?
<alyosha> ma kae kae
<alyosha> ma kašne
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] samop: Protokol Skype je bil obratno inženiran  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4981/new/posts/
<alyosha> ipv6test mona
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Protokol Skype je bil obratno inženiran  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4981/new/posts/
<nafisa> BigWhale has joined #ubuntu-si
<BigWhale> no kidding?
<BigWhale> :.
<BigWhale> :>
<nafisa> no kidding :))
<nafisa> u r really here D:
<upd> oh
<upd> a si v 1h iz lj v zagrebu ?
<kubanc_> a obstaja ksna program za izdelavo foto ablumov
<CrazyLemon> upd ja
<CrazyLemon> mogoče še manj
<CrazyLemon> 45min
<CrazyLemon> kubanc_ za izdelavo foto albumov? kupiš album sprintaš sliko pa maš foto album
<CrazyLemon> al kaj bi ti rad
<kubanc_> vec skeniranih slik morm na eno stran dat
<kubanc_> sam, sej bom z gimpom naredu..
<upd> CrazyLemon; super ql
<CrazyLemon> upd prepozn si..papež je že šel!
<CrazyLemon> :>
<upd> zto pa pride bon jovi :)
<upd> pa mam glih v sredo Å¡e neki fax prej..
<CrazyLemon> no pol ti bo rablo mal več
<CrazyLemon> ker bo gužva
<CrazyLemon> .9
<CrazyLemon> :)*
<CrazyLemon> pa če se ne motim je napsy neki na fb pisal o BJ :)
<upd> ma sej to, bomo videli kako se bo izšlo :)
<nafisa> gasilska veselica???
<nafisa> WTF?
<nafisa> :D
<upd> nafisa; ma toj tle v moji vasi prid pogledat kaj..
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] plazydor: Asus K52J - obrnjena slika iz vgrajene kamere  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4717/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] upd: Asus K52J - obrnjena slika iz vgrajene kamere  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4717/new/posts/
<upd> http://www.weusecoins.com/ kdo to že kaj uporabljal ?
<Seniorita> What is Bitcoin? - We Use Coins
<upd> če prav razumem, s tem lahko pol plačuješ, kjer koli pač je podprto plačevanje s temi kovanci, ne da se pa tega spremenit v papir. ?
<upd> Kovance je mogoče zamenjati za ameriške dolarje (1BTC = 0.9US$) ali evre (1BTC = 0.66€), ter z njimi aktivno trgovati. Trg trenutno še ni pretirano likviden, dnevno pa tečaj niha tudi za 10%. no ja :)
<sasa84> juhuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
 * sasa84 požgečka CrazyLemon in se skrije
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Virtualizacija druge Linux distribucije na Ubuntu 11.04  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4990/new/posts/
<miha> http://www.racunalniske-novice.com/novice/dogodki-in-obvestila/ocala-za-vohune-in-tajne-agente.html
<Seniorita> Očala za vohune in tajne agente
<kubanc> halo ubuntu mafija..
<kubanc> sasa84, dodal sm te na FB :P
<sasa84> kubanc, vem ;)
<sasa84> kubanc, bom zdej prou u status :P
<sasa84> majkemi!
<sasa84> Å¡ibam na kofe ;)
<nafisa> madona, je ženska hitra
<nafisa> bog je prišo
<CrazyLemon> tile pri appleu so pa res assholes...ne pustijo live streamat eventa
<CrazyLemon> bunch of morons
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] |DSI|: Å tevilo uporabnikov Ubuntuja v Sloveniji raste  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4982/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Å tevilo uporabnikov Ubuntuja v Sloveniji raste  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4982/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] |DSI|: Å tevilo uporabnikov Ubuntuja v Sloveniji raste  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4982/new/posts/
<nafisa> hi, bobe__
<andrejz> a mene ne boš pa nič pozdravla ? ;)
<miha> http://www.zdnet.com/blog/security/hackers-exploiting-flash-player-xss-vulnerability/8732
<Seniorita> Hackers exploiting Flash Player XSS vulnerability | ZDNet
<nafisa> oj, andrejz
<nafisa> kjut fotko maš na gmailu :P
<andrejz> sploh ne vem katera je, čak grem pogledat
<nafisa> hahaha
<nafisa> v rdeči majci ... se mi zdi :D
<andrejz> ja to je pa že par let nazaj
<andrejz> sem mel brado, ker sem si jo nekaj potoklel pri smučanju pol pa da se niso kraste vidle ...
<andrejz> potolkel*
<nafisa> hehe
<nafisa> kako da zveš, da kolegica vara moža?
<bogdanov> sta imaa
<andrejz>  saj bi povedal, nafisa, pa google same preveč resne zadetke podaja
<nafisa> jst sem pa menjala slikico na gmailu :))
<nafisa> amm ... andrejz ... delaš tam, kjer ga vara ;)
<andrejz> :)
<andrejz> @nafisa: sprememba na bolje ;)
<nafisa> ja vem ...
<nafisa> une tačrne ne morem gor dat
<nafisa> ker mam profesorje pa tako sranje pod stiki
<nafisa> al pa ta slikica ... tud ni tako slaba
<nafisa> samo Å¡kilim :D
<andrejz> čemu pa maš profesorje med stiki? zato pa obstaja funkcija block
<nafisa> ammm ... odvisno, kteri profesorji ;)
<nafisa> pa une tapridne kolegice ...
<BigWhale> Dan
<nafisa> saj veš ... double life pa to
<nafisa> oj, BigWhale
<andrejz> 2 accounta :)
<andrejz> dan, BW
<nafisa> saj imam 5 gmailov, andrejz
<nafisa> :D
<nafisa> ne skrbet zame
<andrejz> wow :D
<nafisa> no, en je uradni za bd** slo
<nafisa> človk za stike z javnostjo ... jebat ga ... en more bir
<nafisa> bit*
<nafisa> kuko je bil tole lep film ... :)
<sasa84> juhuuuu ;)
<andrejz> juhu
<bobe__> o nafisa
<bobe__> (in ostali :)
 * sasa84 požgečka andrejz 
 * andrejz se hihita
<sasa84> :)))
<kubanc> kubanc apllauzira sasa84
<kubanc> :D
<nafisa> kaj delajo poredni fantki ...
<nafisa> in punčka?
<kubanc> You don’t have IPv6, but you shouldn’t have problems on websites that add IPv6 support.
<kubanc> cakajo nafiso da bo se kej bolj poredenga povedala...
<sasa84> kubanc, hvala lepa ;)
<nafisa> kubanc, a probleme maš?
<nafisa> jao jao
<nafisa> jst nimam :)
<sasa84> kubanc, a ti bi same poredne stvari poslušu? :P
<kubanc> kaksne probleme?
<nafisa> z IPv6
<nafisa> Ste pripravljeni na prihodnost interneta? Da, videti je, da ste pripravljeni.
<nafisa> sicer pa ... kubanc ... tisto povem sam unim na offtopic ...
<nafisa> tako da ne čakaj kle
<kubanc> :D
<sasa84> kubanc, lohk pa tud mene klikneš za 'dirty talk'
<sasa84> :P
<kubanc> ok
<kubanc> :)
 * sasa84 čaka...
<miha> http://cekin.si/clanek/za_dom_in_druzino/sokantna-facebook-zabava-se-je-koncala-v-zaporu-bolnisnici-in-z-veliko-skodo.htm lol
<nafisa> miha, zakaj mi ne naloži članka?
<miha> ne vem
<miha> kdo tle domač z iptables?
<CrazyLemon> http://web.vecer.com/portali/vecer/v1/default.asp?kaj=3&id=2011060705652696
<CrazyLemon> <3
<Seniorita> VECER.COM: VIDEO: Asusov Padfone navdu&#353;uje
<sasa84> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10150266097058659&set=a.458244148658.246386.51385603658&type=1&theater
<Seniorita> Fotografije osebe Računalniške novice - Fotografije na zidu | Facebook
<CrazyLemon> lol..nafisi je pa dougčas :>
<bogdanov> jo
<nafisa> CrazyLemon, maš spet kake probleme z mano?
<nafisa> kje je men dolgčas?
<CrazyLemon> jah očitno ti je bilo dolgčas dokler si šla delat bigwhale ter andrejz fb strani :>
<nafisa> BigWhale nism jst nrdila
<nafisa> to se saši zahvali!
<CrazyLemon> no sj nism niti mislu da si ti to naredila..ampak lepo da si sama povedala :>
<BigWhale> kwa kwa kwa?
<CrazyLemon> BigWhale popularen si mudel! :))
<BigWhale> eh?
<CrazyLemon> !g facebook pages bigwhale
<Seniorita> Big Whale | Facebook http://www.facebook.com/pages/Big-Whale/128415963875097
<BigWhale> as na glavo padu
<BigWhale> lol
<BigWhale> ja za te sem pa ze slisal ja
<CrazyLemon> emmm
<CrazyLemon> ne ni to to :D
<CrazyLemon> http://www.facebook.com/pages/BigWhale/206929839349365
<Seniorita> BigWhale | Facebook
<CrazyLemon> tole je to
<BigWhale> lol
<BigWhale> a morm lajkat?
<BigWhale> evo sem ze!
<CrazyLemon> ker narcis..lajkaš samega sebe
<CrazyLemon> narcist*
<miha> kdo je domač tle z iptables? :)
<sasa84> oooo BigWhale
 * sasa84 se prikloni do tal in poljubi roko
 * sasa84 pa Å¡e BigWhale copate hello kitty
<BigWhale> ok vazn da tud copatke
<BigWhale> miha kaj te pa muci?
<sasa84> BigWhale, a bi me kej tko mal...?
<miha> BigWhale: še nič preventivno prašam :)
 * BigWhale odpne pas.
<miha> https://trac.torproject.org/projects/tor/wiki/TheOnionRouter/TransparentProxy tole gledam.. pa tuhtam če bo delal.
<Seniorita> TheOnionRouter/TransparentProxy – Tor Bug Tracker & Wiki
<BigWhale> sasa sklon se ze, pa hlace dej dol!
<BigWhale> bemti.. a zdej bom se cakal? :>
<miha> haha
 * sasa84 takoj nrdi kar BigWhale ukaže
<miha> BigWhale: zgleda smiselno tole? :)
<sasa84> miha, tih bod...zdej ma delo :P
 * BigWhale zacne udrihat po sasini riti.
<sasa84> *pašeeeeee*
 * BigWhale se mocnej uzge!
<sasa84> oh, kitek moj...Å¡e Å¡eee
 * BigWhale uzge se mal po hrbtu
<sasa84> oh...
<BigWhale> ok, dost bo za dons...
<sasa84> poredna sem bla, poredna!
<BigWhale> aja?
 * sasa84 prizna s težkim srcem...
<BigWhale> hmmm
<BigWhale> te bo treba kaznovat
<sasa84> oh, a res? prosim neee neee
<sasa84> obljubim, da bom bl pridna...
<BigWhale> za kaze bos ...
<sasa84> ohhhh
 * sasa84 se trese k Å¡iba an vodi
<BigWhale> rece se k pes na kuzli...
<sasa84> lol
<BigWhale> :>
<BigWhale> iz danasnjega Dela bos izrezala vse velike tiskane crke
<BigWhale> eno pa po eno
<sasa84> oh bigi, neee
<BigWhale> zdej moram pa rebootat.
<BigWhale> se enkrat rec ne, pa bos se Dnevnik dobila ;>
<sasa84> oh...
 * sasa84 spoštljivo utihne
<sasa84> bemti, kje mam Å¡karje?! :P
<sasa84> BigWhale, a vela elektronska izdaja dela?
<nafisa> hmmm ... men so pa rekl, da se ne nuca rebootat na linuxih :D
<BigWhale> nafisa, sem v windows zbootal ;>
<nafisa> jao
<alyosha> mene
<alyosha> :D
<BigWhale> sasa84, velja... sam pol mors extrakcijo narest s python programom in izvajanje mora trajat manj kot 100ms
 * sasa84 že išče škarje
<BigWhale> lol
<nafisa> alyosha, kaj tebe?
<sasa84> alyosha, ljubavi ;)
 * CrazyLemon bi neki sladkega jedu
<nafisa> CrazyLemon, zagrizi v mojo rit
<kubanc> ajde fol
<kubanc> folk
<kubanc> L.P.
<sasa84> papa
<CrazyLemon> nafisa js bi rad neki sladkega pa low fat
<CrazyLemon> :p
<sasa84> nafisa, jaaaa
<sasa84> :P
<CrazyLemon> http://www.mojrecept.net/recepti/recept.aspx?id=799
<Seniorita> Moj recept: Lešnikova krema
<CrazyLemon> tole bi si naredu ker mam lih domače lešnike
<CrazyLemon> sam hudič je k nimam margarine
<nafisa> mam jst u riti dost margerine :D haha
<sasa84> nafisa, neki maš za lajkat na fb-ju :P
<CrazyLemon> teb je res dougčas!
<sasa84> :P
<sasa84> hahahahaha
<CrazyLemon> prijavu te bom!
<sasa84> oooo
<sasa84> namest d bi biu vesel...k andrejz in bihi mata svojo stran :P
<sasa84> bigi
<CrazyLemon> kdo za vraga je vesel spamma? :>
<sasa84> :P
<CrazyLemon> hah!
<CrazyLemon> najdu košček margarine
<CrazyLemon> pa becel :D
<bogdanov> lol
<sasa84> dio (bog) nas je zapustu :P
<nafisa> sasa84, kwa mam za kajkat?
<sasa84> krejzilemona na fbju :P
<nafisa> lajkat*
<nafisa> aaa
<sasa84> pod nafiso maš link
<nafisa> sem že lajkala
<nafisa> vse najdem ... remember? ;)
<sasa84> nafisa, na men ti vse najdeš :P
<nafisa> no doubt about it ...
<nafisa> al kuko se to napiše
<sasa84> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P_9rrCKXblg&feature=related
<Seniorita> YouTube        - &#x202a;Snoop Dogg - Sweat (David Guetta Remix)&#x202c;&rlm;
<CrazyLemon> uff kok lepo dišijo pečeni lešniki
<upd> aja sj sm tuki
<alyosha> ma kjesi sasa84 srce moje:D
<sasa84> :)))
<sasa84> evo mene
<alyosha> lol CrazyLemon kaj je z tabo
<alyosha> tip je pečene lešnike
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> L
<alyosha> :DD
<CrazyLemon> ne jem jih
<CrazyLemon> samo peku sm jih
<alyosha> ja ja sej sej
<CrazyLemon> in zmlel
<alyosha> weirdo
<alyosha> in kaj boš z njimi
<alyosha> si jih potresu okoli postelje?
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> lešnikovo kremo bom naredu :)
<alyosha> :DD
<alyosha> nebi rajši nutele kupu?
<alyosha> oni so že poštekali
<alyosha> točno kako to gre
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> tebi ne bo uspelo tako sigurno
<CrazyLemon> nutela ni ravno krema
<alyosha> kaj pa je
<alyosha> piškot
<alyosha> ?
<CrazyLemon> namaz :)
<CrazyLemon> isto kot da bi reku da je med krema
<CrazyLemon> mona ena
<alyosha> dej no
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> ma ti si mona
<alyosha> cepec
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> dej debeli
<CrazyLemon> da se ne bova zlasala
<alyosha> ti boš meni govoru kaj je krema in kaj namaz
<CrazyLemon> pol bo pa tvoje salo pelo!
<alyosha> nisi ti kvalificiran za tašne zadeve
<CrazyLemon> Domača nutella (lešnikovo-kakavov namaz)
<alyosha> KREMA!
<CrazyLemon> http://www.zps.si/veskajjes/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=464:nutella-ferrero&catid=11:mastni-namazi-masleni-margarinski
<alyosha> lešnikova krema
<Seniorita> Nutella Ferrero
<CrazyLemon> Blagovna znamka (ime): 	Nutella Ferrero
<CrazyLemon> 	
<CrazyLemon> Ime izdelka: 	lešnikov namaz z čokolado
<alyosha> ma pojma oni nimajo
<alyosha> dj nmj pridi rajši tu spodaj na cesto
<alyosha> sterat kamjoniste proč
<alyosha> tipi mona mi pridejo
<alyosha> tu sredi noči
<CrazyLemon> gužva?
<alyosha> neki obračat kamjon
<alyosha> parkiravat
<CrazyLemon> pa valda..če so slišaš da je tam ester
<alyosha> Å¡e neki kiblo dviga ropota
<alyosha> nwem kaj mu dogaja res
<CrazyLemon> pa folk uletava
<alyosha> prizadetki
<CrazyLemon> da proba srečo
<CrazyLemon> :>
<alyosha> Å¡e pustijo parkirano sredi ceste seljo
<alyosha> praw bom klicaw redarje ju3
<alyosha> do kašne ure delajo oni?
<CrazyLemon> 22 i guess
<alyosha> Å¡e neki tipi iz Ljubljane mona
<alyosha> MEJA NA ČRNEM KALU!
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> dej..grem js kremo delat
<CrazyLemon> ajde fatty
<alyosha> namaz!
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> pojma ti nimap
<alyosha> pejdi pejdi
<sasa84> nutella je krema!
<alyosha> povej mu povej
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> zto k je tko zmešan...
<sasa84> če je namaz, so drugi postopki
<sasa84> :P
 * sasa84 drži z alyosha 
<alyosha> tako ja
<alyosha> pff
<alyosha> ta CrazyLemon ne ve nič
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> pojma nima
<sasa84> tm nej lešnike praž :P
<sasa84> alyosha, končal maturo...pač pisn del?
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> maniti nt
<alyosha> ne
<alyosha> mam u petek
<alyosha> ekonomijo
<alyosha> in pol naslednji teden začenjo ustni
<alyosha> ang. baje da je naslednji petek
<sasa84> držim pesti ;)
<alyosha> jah upajmo da bo ane:D
<sasa84> itak d bo!!
<alyosha> pff:D
<alyosha> kaj ti si bla kaj u zagrebu?
<alyosha> si Å¡la pogledat papota:D
<sasa84> ma nč... :P
<alyosha> hehehe
<sasa84> nej pride u slovenijo...kaj bom jst ke hodila :P
<alyosha> kašna si ti to kriščanka?
<alyosha> CrazyLemon sem slišal da je bil dol
<alyosha> u prvi vrsti je stal
<alyosha> je mel majčko
<sasa84> mhm, Å¡e ministriru je ;)
<alyosha> papa beno i luv ya
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> podaru mu je tuxa ;)
<alyosha> hahha
<alyosha> u duhovniški odpravi:D
<sasa84> alyosha, veš kaj... 2x sm ga šla u rim pogledat, zdej nej pride pa on sm!
<alyosha> pff pa ti si cela huda
<alyosha> kaj to tega novega?
<alyosha> nacističnega:p
<sasa84> ja
<sasa84> no, naci glih ni hehe
<sasa84> sicer pa nism kšna huda fanica B16 :P
<alyosha> ja zdj ni ne ko ni več to aktualno:p
<alyosha> je pa bil!
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> zame je prevelik tradicionalist :P
<alyosha> ma prav vidiš ga une njegove oči
<alyosha> kako je zloben
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> praw za kašno risanko original
<sasa84> lol
<alyosha> da igra bad hua
<sasa84> tak nastop ma ja
<CrazyLemon> vi2 oba nimata pojma
<alyosha> kaj CrazyLemon boš reku da ni res
<alyosha> da sibil glavni tam
<sasa84> sicer pa u zadnji knjigi piše, d niti ni zadovoln kt papež... d je kt ena zvezda kao d mu folk ploska in to...d mu ne gre
<alyosha> na zborovanju
 * CrazyLemon govori o namazu
<sasa84> sej sm ga vidla
<sasa84> LOL
<sasa84> mislm d more papež odločt al je nutella namaz al krema :P
<alyosha> tako ja
<alyosha> papa bo povedal!
<CrazyLemon> zdrav razum pravi namaz..tko da bo papež tudi reku namaz
<CrazyLemon> vi2 očitno še nista jedla kreme :D
<sasa84> alyosha, pust ga...niam pojma
<sasa84> jaz pa alyosha že veva k tud rada jeva!
<alyosha> ma sem obupal jaz
<alyosha> ni pomoči njemu
<sasa84> ja...tko je
<CrazyLemon> ju3 če se mi bo dalo it na fax bom šou baj d mimo še v trgovino
<CrazyLemon> pa dobita dokaz o namazu
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> hahaha
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> pojma oni nimajo
<upd> po 10 letih sm izvedu da kratica BIOS pomeni Basic input output system :o
<alyosha> hehe:D
<sasa84> bios je življenje... :P
<nafisa> grščina :D
<bogdanov> lol
<alyosha> odoh ja u spavanac
<alyosha> bogdanov nauč tu CrazyLemon rajš
<alyosha> da ve kaka je razlika
<alyosha> med kremo pa namazom
<alyosha> ker očitno ne ve on to
<alyosha> :D
<bogdanov> kev hrvoje vedu
<bogdanov> k jejo sam ribe
<bogdanov> :D
<alyosha> hahahahaa:D
<sasa84> lol
<alyosha> lahko noč!
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> bogdanov, w00t!
<bogdanov> sasa ne bit tak geek
<bogdanov> :P
<bogdanov> crnobeli lahko noc
<bogdanov> :)
<sasa84> haha
 * sasa84 ni g33k ampak basic uporabnica :P
<bogdanov> cc
<sasa84> nočko bogdanov :*
<bogdanov> :P
<bogdanov> sj jst negrem
<bogdanov> :))
<sasa84> čak, d te po srpsko izljubim :* :* :*
<bogdanov> aja hocs
<bogdanov> da 1x za spremembro
<bogdanov> prids ti u toplo postlco
<bogdanov> :P
<sasa84> uuu
<sasa84> mhm
<sasa84> alyosha, nočka ;)
<bogdanov> :))
<sasa84> zdej pa grem še jst pančkat ;)
 * sasa84 pomaha vsem kt jovanka
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] dspalir: Medprocesna komunikacija s sporočili v oknih.  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4991/new/posts/
 * bogdanov tito pomaha nazaj ;)
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> :D
<upd> !t en sl italic
<Seniorita> ležeče
<nafisa> upd, jao ... dej no ... to bi lahko vedu
<bogdanov> lol
<upd> sj vem, samo nism vedu daj to dejansko tak prevod, sm mislu da je bolj računalniški termin
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] upd: Medprocesna komunikacija s sporočili v oknih.  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4991/new/posts/
<upd> ker libreoffice je namest Microsoft Excel
<upd>  ?
<miha__> dan :)
<nafisa> dobro jutro, miha__
<BigWhale> upd, err?
<upd> ?
<upd> calc.
<BigWhale> noben libre office ni namest excela
<BigWhale> al te mogoce zanima katera aplikacija iz libre office suite-a se uporablja namest excela?
<BigWhale> K zdej si vprasal: kater hladilnik je namest mleka
<upd> ja in to je libreoffice calc. in ja vprašanje je bilo narobe postavljeno pa vseno menim da si vedel kaj mislim
<CrazyLemon> gorenjev!
<bogdanov> lol
<miha_> torej... routanje vse čez tor dela :)
<upd> ql, kej laga ?
<miha_> ping ? :)
<miha_> Å¡e apt dela.. 60 kB/s
<miha_> :D
<upd> da, ql
<miha> pač virtualbox :)
<miha> https://trac.torproject.org/projects/tor/wiki/TheOnionRouter/TransparentProxy tu druga varianta
<Seniorita> TheOnionRouter/TransparentProxy – Tor Bug Tracker & Wiki
<upd> hmm ql bom probal 1x
<miha_> prvič sm zavozu, ko nism kopiru uid od debian-tor userja.. pa nč ni delal :)
<miha_> sj opozori sam pač..
<miha_> n00b :D
<nafisa> hehe
<nafisa> n00b al newbee?
<miha_> :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] sesame: [11.04] Namizje se sesuje - prikaže se križec  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4989/new/posts/
<upd> hah ta sesame je neki kadil :d
<upd> oh ja pa ta mehiška še zdj mi je slabo
<nafisa> mmm, mehiška
<upd> mmm ja prvič in zadnjič, cel dan in celo noč sm bruhal!
<nafisa> od kolegice bivši prinesel iz mehiške full futra ... preden je šel v afganistan ...
<nafisa> njama
<upd> čista svinjarija!
<upd> od zdej naprej jem samo tist k na vrtu zraste
<upd> na vrtu doma!
<miha> lp
#ubuntu-si 2011-06-07
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/sport/na-danasnji-dan/spomin-na-dan-ko-je-odsel-nepozabni-drazen/112871
<Seniorita> Spomin na dan, ko je odšel nepozabni Dražen :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<CrazyLemon> :(
<CrazyLemon> R.i.p
<nafisa> dražen je šel :D
<CrazyLemon> to sploh ni ":D"
<nafisa> vem
<nafisa> sam kaj naj?
<CrazyLemon> jokat!
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa
<nafisa> jah ... nisem ga poznala
<nafisa> sorry
<nafisa> pa takrat sem mela 4 leta
<CrazyLemon> sramota
<nafisa> sramota, da sem mela 4 leta?
<nafisa> jao
<nafisa> povej to mojmu fotru
<nafisa> k se je zajebaval, sem mu kr direkt povedala, da je premal nategoval mat ... zato sem pa zdej tko majhna ...
<nafisa> pol je pa mat pizdila, kake govorim :D hahaha
<CrazyLemon> sra
<CrazyLemon> mot
<CrazyLemon> a
<nafisa> a teb pa enter neki muti? :P
<CrazyLemon> mh
<CrazyLemon> m
<nafisa> Dražen je kot konj. Kakor bolj ga udarjaš, toliko bolj je nevaren
<nafisa> hahaha
<CrazyLemon> a zdej sva se začela žalit?
<nafisa> ne
<nafisa> samo kopiram iz enga članka
<nafisa> :D
<nafisa> http://www.rtvslo.si/sport/kosarka/umrl-ko-mu-je-potekla-osebna-izkaznica/127036
<Seniorita> Umrl, ko mu je potekla osebna izkaznica :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<CrazyLemon> V dresu Cibone je vknjižil tudi neuradni osebni rekord, saj je proti mladincem Uniona Olimpije zabil 112 točk.
<nafisa> neuradni!
<nafisa> :D
<bogdanov> oo
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: [11.04] Namizje se sesuje - prikaže se križec  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4989/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Å tevilo uporabnikov Ubuntuja v Sloveniji raste  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4982/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] miky77: SQUID proxy  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4992/new/posts/
<napsy> jutro
<Sky[x]> jutro
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] sajko: Å tevilo uporabnikov Ubuntuja v Sloveniji raste  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4982/new/posts/
<Seniorita> miha (wolfey.si) je zahteval sledečo operacijo:
<tolmun> kateri slo host/regist. za .si domeno je aktualen?
<miha> tolmun: vsak hvali svojega ane
<tolmun> 5 naj popularnih?
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Å tevilo uporabnikov Ubuntuja v Sloveniji raste  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4982/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> domenca domovanje domene hitrost
<sajko> http://www.zurnal24.si/slovenija/najcenejsa-uporaba-215540/clanek
<Pepelka> Najcenejša uporaba - članek | Slovenija | Zurnal24.si
<sajko> skoda ker niso ubuntu.si omenil
<CrazyLemon> v članku kjer je prva beseda "Softver. " si niti ne želim da omenjajo ubuntu.si :)
<miha> :)
<sajko> hehe, mah dobr... sam ce grejo ubuntu.com napisat...
<CrazyLemon> drugač pa
<CrazyLemon> to zame ni noben članek
<CrazyLemon> ker ne izpostavi pomanjkljivosti spodaj omenjenih prostodostopnih programov
<miha> CrazyLemon: kontaktiri jih v imenu ubuntu.si
<sajko> vseeno je blo objavleno v tiskani izdaji zurnala, ki ga pa vsen bere en kup ljudi
<miha> maš pravico do popravka :D
<CrazyLemon> ah kje :)
<CrazyLemon> sajko tak članek ne bo mel prav nobenega vpliva na ljudi
<CrazyLemon> ker je preprosto slab
<CrazyLemon> na sliki je kot prvo programsko središče..in on napiše da je to linux ubuntu..to je le del tega..kaj naj si folk misli..kak pa je to operacijski sistem če ima sam eno okno :)
<sajko> sej celoten zurnal nima nekega vpliva... kak bo pa vsen sel sprobat
<sajko> sej glih slucajno sem videl pri kosilu ko je bil zurnal na mizi..
<sajko> ne me zdej krizat :))
<CrazyLemon> jah žal mi je..križan boš..ker si TI tisti k je to novico omenu..zdej pa brb grem iskat žeblje
<CrazyLemon> umij si roke pa noge da ne bo težav z infekcijo
<miha> ma brezveze je
<miha> neke socialne antiviruse ponujajo
<miha> če maš legalne winse pa hočeš zastonj !google microsoft security essentials
<Pepelka> Virus, Spyware & Malware Protection | Microsoft Security Essentials http://www.microsoft.com/security_essentials/
 * sajko washes hands
<miha> če nimaš legalnih, ti tud antivirus ne pomaga :D
<sajko> eto predlagam da Crazy napiše en kvaliteten članek pa ga spravmo v medije :P
<CrazyLemon> js ne pišem - js kritiziram ;)
<sajko> napis kritiko
<alyosha> dj dj CrazyLemon ne se delat neki kao zajeban:D
<miha>  Skype Skype
<miha> A small number of you may have problems signing in to Skype. We’re investigating the cause, and hope to have more details to share soon.
<miha> doh
<nafisa> ja ... kakor je MS ga dobil v roke ... je ratalo sranje
<nafisa> ahhh
<miha> hehe
<alyosha> samo res
<alyosha> kaj je z tem skypom mona
<alyosha> ?!
<alyosha> mater jim
<alyosha> nafisa pokliči bill-a in mu povej naj se gre jebat
<alyosha> naj ne kupuje robe ki je ne zna uzdrževat
<alyosha> :D
<nafisa> matijja, ga bom poklicala pa mu rekla, da če ne bojo porihtal, da ga bom na andrejev križ zvezala pa prefukala :D
<nafisa> sorry matijja
<nafisa> neki mi tale xchat jebe ježa
<nafisa> ma, ga bom poklicala pa mu rekla, da če ne bojo porihtal, da ga bom na andrejev križ zvezala pa prefukala :D
<nafisa> eee ... zdej pa je :D
<alyosha> :DD
<alyosha> ta nafisa res
<alyosha> :D
<nafisa> kaj res?
<alyosha> res
<alyosha> .
<alyosha> :D
<nafisa> kaj nafisa res, alyosha ?
<nafisa> izusti
<alyosha> !
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> kae debeli
<CrazyLemon> da ne boš shujšau o tega silnega tipkanja :>
<nafisa> joj, CrazyLemon ... si mal žleht, a?
<alyosha> ma nafisa CrazyLemon se samo tolaži:D
<alyosha> kae CrazyLemon mona pejdi u šolo rajši!
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> da te naučijo kaka je razlika med kremo in namazom:D
<nafisa> alyosha, ka če je pa kremni namaz?
<CrazyLemon> no such thing
<alyosha> ma kaj no such thing
<alyosha> ta CrazyLemon res živi na nekem drugem planetu
<CrazyLemon> dej človek vidim da ti je neki slabo
<CrazyLemon> hodi neki pojest
<CrazyLemon> bo takoj bolše
<CrazyLemon> :>
<alyosha> sem jedu že ja!
<alyosha> enega biggija
<nafisa> CrazyLemon, ne bod nesramn, no
<alyosha> uf kko je bil dobr
<alyosha> povej povej mu nafisa
<alyosha> zdj sem pa žalostn
<CrazyLemon> nafisa kaj tebe tok matra
<alyosha> weee
<alyosha> weeee
<alyosha> :D
<nafisa> ma če si pa nesramn, mona
<CrazyLemon> dej wee hodi mi tam na petrol kupit tedensko vinjeto
<alyosha> lol
<CrazyLemon> in me  počakaj tam na avtobusni
<alyosha> tip rabi vinjeto
<alyosha> bwahahahaha
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> lahko bi šow čez trst
<CrazyLemon> pa ja..če ni moj avto
<alyosha> nebi rabu nič
<alyosha> !
<nafisa> CrazyLemon, NIMAÅ  LETNE?
<alyosha> kaj si ga razbio a
<CrazyLemon> nafisa na svojem mam..na tem nimam
<alyosha> eeee krejzi krejzi
<alyosha> :D
<nafisa> maš 2 avta?
<CrazyLemon> alyosha a-a..stari ga vzeli
<alyosha> ja ja
<alyosha> povej
<alyosha> da si bil ti uni učiraj
<CrazyLemon> nafisa ne.. niti enga nimam
<alyosha> ki je zletel vn
<alyosha> u badaševico
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> kje je to majstor zleteu?
<nafisa> hehe ... te kr od tastarih voziš, a?
<alyosha> ma ni noben
<alyosha> to se tko reče
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> nafisa eden je od starih..ta brez vinjete :)
<nafisa> hhh
<nafisa> naš tamau ga je kupu zadnč, ko je blo pred maxijem ... ga je v soboto razbil ... bučman kupuje škart robo pa je volan zašteku :D
<alyosha> lol
<CrazyLemon> ja..vedno volan "zašteka"
<alyosha> kaj je blo pred maxijem?
<nafisa> alyosha, una internetna varnost ...
<alyosha> in kaj tam je kupu awto?
<nafisa> sem iz tam letala pol v zalog ...
<alyosha> nisem Å¡tekal tega
<CrazyLemon> je kupu internetno varnost človek..kaj ne štekaš
<nafisa> ma ne ... pr enmu v zalogu je kupu
<nafisa> eno staro hondo
<CrazyLemon> in pol je Å¡ou v avto in je internetna varnost odpovedala
<alyosha> lol
<alyosha> D:
<nafisa> jst o volku, volk na FB pride :D
<alyosha> antivirus?:D
<CrazyLemon> zato je volan zaštekau
<alyosha> kašno hondo
<alyosha> uno staro staro
<alyosha> al malo manj staro
<alyosha> ?
<alyosha> .D
<nafisa> ja, antivirusnega je dal na pavzo :D
<nafisa> lol
<nafisa> pravim samo, da ga je mel 2 al 3 tedne ...
<nafisa> pa ga je razbu :D
<alyosha> ke tip
<alyosha> da ni tvoj brat:p
<alyosha> :D
<nafisa> ma dej ... mam mudela že polno pi***
<nafisa> ne vem, zaka mi to dela z računalnikom ... ne morem moter prit ... kr en error mi vun baci ...
<alyosha> napiši na googla
<alyosha> kr nek error
<nafisa> pol pa foter: lej ... črvi mu kr iz mašine ven lezejo :D
<alyosha> why
<alyosha> :d
<alyosha> CrazyLemon popravi mi skype dj
<alyosha> ti ki si leet
<CrazyLemon> kaj ti bo skype človek
<alyosha> rabm!
<nafisa> ma, CrazyLemon ... alyosha me hoče prek cam videt
<alyosha> mam gor ene curice plešejo striptiz
<CrazyLemon> waj
<alyosha> celi dan
<CrazyLemon> reci jim naj grejo na gtalk
<alyosha> gtalk mona
<alyosha> je kar je uno
<alyosha> ni mi prevec usec
<CrazyLemon> its the future!
<nafisa> ja, ma na gtalku skos neki prekinja ...
<alyosha> ehh
<CrazyLemon> če se skos vpisuješ v drug gmail račun
<nafisa> ravn, ko se akcija začne
<alyosha> montevideo bog te video:D
<alyosha> to bo film:D
<nafisa> ne, ne zarad tega, CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> nafisa ja zaradi tega..in pika
<nafisa> ven rukne pa da, da storitev trenutno ni na voljo
<alyosha> nima pojma gtalk:D
<nafisa> jst mam vsak gmail na drugem brskalniku
<nafisa> ni zarad tega
<alyosha> ne pomaga to
<alyosha> !
<CrazyLemon> lol
<nafisa> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jh05jyLbSbo&feature=player_embedded
<Pepelka> YouTube        - &#x202a;Adi Smolar - Slovenska porno stranka&#x202c;&rlm;
<alyosha> samo kaj tu ne na tem gtalku ne
<alyosha> to ko so kao online
<alyosha> oz. availible
<alyosha> to pomeni da tip je upisan not
<alyosha> nič drugega?
<alyosha> če ga ni blo za pcjem ze par ur
<nafisa> ponavad da na idle, če je v brouzrju
<alyosha> aha aha
<CrazyLemon> ajde
<alyosha> idi idi
 * CrazyLemon gre po vinjeto & via skul
<nafisa> pridn bod na faxu, CrazyLemon
<alyosha> tip rabi 40min do sežane
<alyosha> lol
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> be fat debeli!
<alyosha> i will i will
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> 35min ~ 100km/h
 * CrazyLemon off
<alyosha> lol
<alyosha> 20min!
<nafisa> andrejz, dober dan :D
<nafisa> da ne boš spet reku, da te ne pozdravim
<andrejz> :D
<andrejz> ravno odhajam :P
<andrejz> sem računalnik iz spanja dal pa se je povezal nazaj
<andrejz> lp
<miha> http://news.cnet.com/8301-13506_3-20069613-17/skype-says-outage-hitting-small-number-of-users/
<Pepelka> Skype says outage hitting 'small number' of users | The Digital Home - CNET News
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] ales: 11.04 iz zaganjalnika izginili ikoni za nedavne dokumente in programe  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4993/new/posts/
<kubanc> kubanc, je prevedel celotno aplikacijo http://synchronicity.sourceforge.net/
<Pepelka> Create Synchronicity: and easy, fast, and lightweight backup and synchronization application
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] kubanc: 11.04 iz zaganjalnika izginili ikoni za nedavne dokumente in programe  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4993/new/posts/
<kubanc> ki je totalno FTW ;)
<kubanc> easy program ki dela cudeze
<upd> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1aFji7aJP7o haha...
<Pepelka> YouTube        - &#x202a;Whitest Kids U&#39;Know: Nic-O-Dick&#x202c;&rlm;
<sasa84> jou ;)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] ales: 11.04 iz zaganjalnika izginili ikoni za nedavne dokumente in programe  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4993/new/posts/
 * sasa84 požgečka CrazyLemon alyosha kubanc in nafisa 
<kubanc> ti sam zgeckaj, ti sam zgeckaj :P
<alyosha> hihihi
<alyosha> ne me zgackat noo
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> ma mal morm ;)
<alyosha> ti kr ti kr:D
 * sasa84 še 1x fejst požgečka alyosha 
<alyosha> hhe:D
<alyosha> kaj ti
<alyosha> delamo kaj al smao tu ubuntajamo
<alyosha> :D
 * sasa84 se uči
<alyosha> ma kaj se maš pa ti za učit?:p
<sasa84> liturgiko ;)
<sasa84> !google liturgika
<Pepelka> Liturgija – "CULMEN ET FONS" mojega življenja! » Vaje http://liturgija.prostija-ptuj.si/katedra-za-liturgiko/liturgika-4-letnik-enopr-program/literatura-dokumenti-clanki-in-vaje/vaje-2
<sasa84> lol, glih link od moja prfoxa :D
<alyosha> liturgija?
<sasa84> liturgika je veda o liturgiji ;)
<sasa84> to se prav... maša, pogrebi, krst , birma, posvečenja, blagoslovi... kok se to dela, zakaj se tko dela, kdo lohk to dela in zakaj nekdo ne sme tega delat ;)
<alyosha> aaaaha aha
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> 7me bo duhovnica :P
<alyosha> zakaj nekdo nebi smel tega delat?:D
<sasa84> zto k če neki nimaš, ne morš dat :P
<alyosha> kdo je pa ta ki odloči če to maš al nimaš?:p
<sasa84> to se že kr ve :P
<alyosha> aja s jres:p
<sasa84> drugač pa... zakonik cerkvenga prava, liturgična navodila, sveti sedež :P
<alyosha> aah
<alyosha> :p
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> to se prav...se ve kdo kej lohk in zkaj ne sme :P
<alyosha> jaz naprimer vem da lahko use:p
<alyosha> pa mi noben nemora rečt da ne moram:p
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> alyosha, če bi bla jst duhovnica...a ne d bi bil moj vernik? :P
<alyosha> bibi kako da ne:p
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> lepo, si me kr potolažu :P
<sasa84> miha je reku d bi bil tud
<sasa84> pa zihr tud CrazyLemon, čeprou se dela kao neki...
<sasa84> nafisa itak, BigWhale tud, kubanc ... vsi bi bli moji verniki :P
<kubanc> :P
<alyosha> jz mislim da najbolše da začneš zidat eno cirkev
<alyosha> nardiš in nardiš svojo viro
<alyosha> jz bom blagajnik
<alyosha> se javim takoj
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> alyosha, ni potrebe... čakam d bo mariborska nadškofija šla na kant, kupm stolnco v mariboru k je na finmu placu in grem na svoje :P
<nafisa> hahahaha
<sasa84> alyosha, sam d ne bo pr nas tko kt v mb :P
<alyosha> neboo beboo
<alyosha> jz bom dober blagajnik
<alyosha> !
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> ok, nej ti bo ;)
<sasa84> ti boš blagajnik
<alyosha> eno tebi dva meni eno tebi dva meni dva meni dva meni dva meni
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> nafisa bo mela čez pa 'karitativne' dejavnosti :P
<nafisa> pizdača ... kje si mene za to našla?
<sasa84> CrazyLemon bo ministrant...un s zvončki :P
<sasa84> uuu, kofe
<sasa84> BRB
<sasa84> aja...ni ga :P
<sasa84> sm misnla d me mat že za kofe kliče :\
<alyosha> ajej
<alyosha> prisluhi
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> sej me je klicala...sam ne za kofe :\
<sasa84> matiii, kave bii!!!
<nafisa> haha
<nafisa> nevihtaaaaaaaaaa
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] |DSI|: Å tevilo uporabnikov Ubuntuja v Sloveniji raste  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4982/new/posts/
<miha> dan :)
<CrazyLemon> lp
<nafisa> CrazyLemon, si že doma?
<CrazyLemon> jp
<nafisa> to pa ti ne hodiš velik na fax
<nafisa> kam ti to hodiš, a?
<nafisa> h keri v vas? :P
<CrazyLemon> če bi hodla na fax bi vedla da zdej ni več predavanj :)
<nafisa> ja, vaje pred kolokviji pa izpiti so
<nafisa> pa ponavad smo meli po 2-3 ure
<nafisa> ja no ... če tkoj prletiš na komp pol ... je še izvedljivo
<zdobersek> -.-
<zdobersek> torrent prleti na 99%, potem pa se cist ustavi.
<nafisa> večkrat videno
<CrazyLemon> nafisa še v trgovini sm bil + 40min vožnje :)
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek1 preklet pirat
<zdobersek1> ne, backtrack linux.
<zdobersek1> in zdej sem heker.
<andrejz> no CL, klet ni lepo ... ;)
<CrazyLemon> andrejz sorry
<CrazyLemon> pre*let even!
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: [rešeno] 11.04 iz zaganjalnika izginili ikoni za nedavne dokumente in programe  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4993/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> http://24ur.com/novice/svet/evropski-parlament-podprl-dogovor-glede-evrovinjete.html
<Pepelka> Tri do štiri cente več na prevoženi kilometer - 24ur.com
<CrazyLemon> ja valda
<CrazyLemon> js pa prevozim cca. 100km na dan in kaj..bom plačau 3€/dan ???      hell no!
<CrazyLemon> aja..za tovornjake :D
<zdobersek1> si bos pa tovornjak kupu!
<CrazyLemon> ne enga - dva!
<zdobersek1> dva sljepera.
<alyosha_> kaj tu na tem kao Chat ki maš in ko zbereš pač nek account
<alyosha_> kaj lahko daš dva različčna accounta
<alyosha_> al ne?
<nafisa> kje to, alyosha_ ?
<alyosha_> pa tu
<alyosha_> ta ubuntujev
<alyosha_> chat kao
<alyosha_> kako se mu že reče
<alyosha_> ko maš tud maile
<nafisa> Xchat misliš?
<alyosha_> emphaty
<alyosha_> al neki
<alyosha_> ne ne
<nafisa> aja
<nafisa> ja, lahko imaš vse, kolko jih imaš
<alyosha_> ma ker nevem u kaj sem tu logiran
<alyosha_> sem mislu da je gtalk
<alyosha_> pa semizdi da je fbchaat
<nafisa> pejdi v empathy
<nafisa> pa klikni F4
<alyosha_> aha aha
<alyosha_> in kaj to kar mam tu
<nafisa> pa tam dodaš račune
<alyosha_> te accounti so logirani
<alyosha_> ma hudo
<alyosha_> :D
<nafisa> pa jih urejaš
<nafisa> pa take
<alyosha_> čepraw ta fbchat je malo smrdeč
<alyosha_> ma pride prav
<alyosha_> :D
<nafisa> ok ... sem odgovorila na tvoje vprašanje?
<nafisa> al te Å¡e kaj zanima? ;)
<alyosha_> to je to
<alyosha_> :D
<alyosha_> dankešn
<nafisa> nzk
<napsy> xit
<bogdanov> ooo
<napsy> lp
<nafisa> uuu
<nafisa> napšy :*
<nafisa> bogdanov, srce, :*
<bogdanov> nafisa :*
<nafisa> in pol naletim na poznavalca vin in absolventa kemije
<upd> :)
<nafisa> kdo mi pride masirat vrat pa glavo?
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<bogdanov> juhejjjj
<sasa84> oooo bogdanov ;)
<sasa84> klanjam se ;)
<bogdanov> pekrsti se ! :))
<sasa84> a te še mal požgečkam ? ;)
<sasa84> bogdanov, sem ti že rekla, d moj krst vela tud u pravosl. cerkvi
<sasa84> ;)
<sasa84> če zdej prestopm, me neb še 1x krstil
<sasa84> :D
<miha> lp
<nafisa> lp
<nafisa> :D
<miha> :)
<sasa84> oj miholca ;)
<nafisa> mihočca :)
<nafisa> miholca*
<uni4dfx> čer
<CrazyLemon> miha čemu taka paranoja? a misliš da te bo LDS začel lovit? :>
<CrazyLemon> Koga bi najraje videli v vlogi Pahorjevega naslednika?
<CrazyLemon> nikogar od naštetih 6371
<CrazyLemon> Janeza Janšo 3735
<CrazyLemon> Zorana Jankovića 2425
<CrazyLemon> le kam gre ta svet da jih je tok za janšo pa jankovića
<uni4dfx> jankovića lol
<uni4dfx> se jim Å¡e ni zameru
<uni4dfx> a je kdo dubu za lani domov kazn za prehitro vožnjo od mestnega redarstva? :D
<uni4dfx> tko zdej filajo blagajno
 * CrazyLemon ni nikoli dobu kazni
<CrazyLemon> pa niti policija me ni nikoli ustavla
<uni4dfx> kako ti pa to rata :P
<uni4dfx> aja nisi iz LJ
<uni4dfx> pol pa že :)
<CrazyLemon> jah..pri nas je bl mal radarjev :)
<CrazyLemon> v centru kopra ne vem če sta eden ali dva k slikata
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> v okolici kopra pa sploh ne vem če je kak stacionarni
<uni4dfx> tle po LJ je jankovič nastavu avte
<uni4dfx> tko parkirane ob cesti
<CrazyLemon> men se zdi da je najbližji pri razdrtem na autocesti
<uni4dfx> ne morš vedt da je od redarstva
<CrazyLemon> sm vidu ja..cliota :D
<uni4dfx> ampak ti zmerjo kazn in dobiš pol čez en let položnico
<CrazyLemon> si gledu zdj 24ur?
<uni4dfx> ne
<uni4dfx> kaj blo
<CrazyLemon> no uglavnem en prometni svetovalec pravi
<CrazyLemon> da slika avta ni ravno najbolša..je taka blurry..medtem k tablice vidiš perfektno
<CrazyLemon> in je poslal ene svoje stranke na redarstvo da naj jim dajo original slike
<CrazyLemon> pa so rekli da ne morejo :D
<uni4dfx> ja in kaj jim morš
<uni4dfx> jankovič se je odloču da bo kradu vsem in ga ne bo nč ustavl
<CrazyLemon> nč ne morš..sam je zanimivo :>
<CrazyLemon> brb
<nafisa> ja, sem gledala to jst zdejle ... čudno ... zakaj se ne more dobit čistih slik ... če se ne more ... kak je potem dokaz, da ni to fotomontaža?
<napsy> cer
<sasa84> oj nafisa
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> oj napsy
<sasa84> :D
<nafisa> kaj kaj kaj?
<nafisa> oj, sasa84
<sasa84> :D
<napsy> kaj ustvarjate?
<nafisa> namumilana sem z zdravilom ...
<nafisa> in hvala bogu je malo migrena popustila ... da lahko gledam v vijoličen ekran
<napsy> aja
<sasa84> nafisa je spet na mumilah
<nafisa> ja
<nafisa> na imigranu
<sasa84> ccc
<sasa84> nč...pejmo spat ;)
<nafisa> pa idi
<sasa84> nočkula ;)
<nafisa> nočko, sasa84
<sasa84> nočk bogdanov, prid pol u pojstlco :ŠP
<sasa84> nočk nafka ;)
<CrazyLemon> jutri pa kolokvij..yay...not
<miha> :)
<CrazyLemon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KmQ_4k4YQ_I&feature=player_embedded
<Pepelka> YouTube        - &#x202a;&#39;Moosh Mooshkila"&#x202c;&rlm;
<CrazyLemon> tole je must see
#ubuntu-si 2011-06-08
<uni4dfx> haha huda CrazyLemon
<uni4dfx> rednecks lol
<CrazyLemon> hehe..je huda ne :D
<gapi__> eno hitro offtopic vprašanje kje je slo-tech   men ga ne odpre   spet hrčki niso dobil hrane
<Sky[x]> jp nagaja neki
<Sky[x]> se ze ve in caka ...
<uni4dfx> a slotech Å¡e zmer obstaja :D
<gapi__> ja Å¡e
<gapi__> polhn mulcov z preveč estrogena
<Sky[x]> hehe
<CrazyLemon> loool
<CrazyLemon> dodatna oprema "Ogledalce na voznikovem in sovoznikovem senčniku"
<uni4dfx> bmw?
<CrazyLemon> nissan :S
<uni4dfx> ONIISAN!!!
<CrazyLemon> OMNISAN!
<uni4dfx> 女子高生
<uni4dfx> ne tega nalept v google image search :P
<Sky[x]> why not _
<Sky[x]> eh koncno sem presaltal na US tipkovnco ots much better hehe
<uni4dfx> čžšji ti ne delajo očitno
<Sky[x]> ja nimam jih vec so sli papa :D
<Sky[x]> razliak al stisnes sam tipko pa mas [] al stisnes dve tipke da mas []
<Sky[x]> pol ce je na SL je treba 3 tipke stisnt da dobi {}
<Sky[x]> svasta pa za @ isto
<Sky[x]> nv ket sem prej hodu :D
<Sky[x]> urban$ uptime
<Sky[x]>  1:29  up 6 days,  4:03, 2 users, load averages: 0.21 0.29 0.31
<Sky[x]> sej sem priden hehe >D
<uni4dfx> rofl http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yEyhdpaRuug
<Pepelka> YouTube        - &#x202a;Don&#39;t scr*w with Slovenia! :) - (World Cup 2010)&#x202c;&rlm;
<uni4dfx> must see
<uni4dfx> fantje, bitcoine pejte kupvat
<uni4dfx> eksponentno raste vrednost
<uni4dfx> 2 mesca nazaj je blo $1/BTC, dans je $23/BTC
<Sky[x]> jp
<Sky[x]> sam bojim se da smo ze zamudl
<uni4dfx> jst jih mam 35 :D
<Sky[x]> dej mi mal razloz koto sploh deluje k se mi ne da brat
<uni4dfx> če prodam zdele dobim čez $800
<uni4dfx> :D
<uni4dfx> pravjo da zna it tud tja do $100/BTC
<uni4dfx> pol bom mel že $4k lol
<uni4dfx> kako deluje
<uni4dfx> načeloma gre za virtualno valuto
<uni4dfx> nevem kaj točno te zanima :D
<Sky[x]> ploh ne poznam sistem
<Sky[x]> pojma nimam kaj o tem sam slisov sem da vsi neki na veliko to uganjajo
<nafisa> madona ... ka vidva mata litanije matere računalniške tuki al kak?
<nafisa> a ne ... matere denarne
<uni4dfx> jah treba dnar delat ;)
<nafisa> ti ga kar ...
<nafisa> če ga boš sral ... mi kr povej ...
<uni4dfx> $800 baby :D
<Sky[x]> ej kako pa psloh zacnes to
<uni4dfx> maš 2 variante
<Sky[x]> a se sam prjavs pa dobis neki zacetnega al kva ?
<uni4dfx> A) kupiš bitcoine za prav dnar
<uni4dfx> B) probaš dobit hashing reward (aka mining)
<uni4dfx> ta B je mal tricky
<Sky[x]> AHA
<Sky[x]> glede na kva pa rase t valuta ?
<uni4dfx> glede na druge valute
<uni4dfx> zdej dobiš US$23 za en bitcoin
<Sky[x]> to pol nima nic veze z rel world valutami ?
<uni4dfx> pardon, pravkar je skočil na $24
<uni4dfx> lol
<uni4dfx> http://bitcoincharts.com/markets/
<Pepelka> Bitcoin Charts / Markets
<Sky[x]> jst mal forex poznam tok da vem zakaj se gre
<uni4dfx> lej, čist enostavno je
<uni4dfx> za eno hruško dobiš 2 jabolka
<Sky[x]> v kva pa kej vlagas trenutno ?
<uni4dfx> ja v bitcoine
<uni4dfx> zdej kupš recimo 1 bitcoin
<uni4dfx> za $24
<bogdanov> ooo
<uni4dfx> čez 2 mesca ga boš prodal za $100
<uni4dfx> bogdanov se je cash-detector sprožu :D
<bogdanov> :D
<uni4dfx> $24.2/BTC lol
<Sky[x]> ksna ideja zakaj mi ' a nardi á ce skupej napise ?
<uni4dfx> bogdanov, kaj maš zaeno grafo
<bogdanov> gtx
<bogdanov> 460
<bogdanov> mam kle
<Sky[x]> a se da prek dmesg pogledat grafo _
<uni4dfx> verjetno je kak namig v dmesg
<uni4dfx> ampak zakaj bi prek tega gledu
<uni4dfx> lspci
<Sky[x]> eh hehe darwin ne podpira lspci
<CrazyLemon> L
<Sky[x]> 'a
<nafisa> uu, CrazyLemon se je zbudu :D
<Sky[x]> a je kle vmes presledk al ni ?
<bogdanov> lspci
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] ne
<Sky[x]> ql pol pa deva
<CrazyLemon> nafisa zbudu? :)
<nafisa> lspci ...
<CrazyLemon> lshw -c display
<nafisa> to je uno, ko oti izpiše kero strojno opremo maš?
<uni4dfx> haha http://fxnet.bitlex.org/
<Pepelka> Bitcoin randomizer
<CrazyLemon> ah kje
<uni4dfx> ponzi sistem za bitcoine
<CrazyLemon> to je tist k ti dela palačinke
<CrazyLemon> bitcoini so kr neki
<nafisa> dej, CrazyLemon
<nafisa> ne zajebavi me
<nafisa> če vprašam
<Sky[x]> bitcoin je tok da si bojo taprvi lahko zdj fajn izplacal :)
<uni4dfx> ni res
<uni4dfx> Å¡e zmer je zelo profitno
<uni4dfx> also, prvi niso mel pojma da bo tolk vredno
<CrazyLemon> right..
<CrazyLemon> virtualna valuta..profitna..
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon, $800 bitcoinov mam :D
<uni4dfx> jelly?
<CrazyLemon> ful :S
<uni4dfx> plaču sm za njih... 0 :D
<nafisa> kolk je to v €???
<CrazyLemon> nafisa približnooooo
<CrazyLemon> hmm
<CrazyLemon> 0 €
<uni4dfx> ene 550€
<CrazyLemon> tko nekak
<nafisa> aha, fajn
<nafisa> CrazyLemon, jst mam pa okoli L$110 000
<nafisa> to je uni dnar v second life
<nafisa> :D
<CrazyLemon> L as in Lesbiancoins ?
<uni4dfx> L$ lahko tud za bitcoine menaš
<uni4dfx> nafisa lahko probaš ker gre ful gor
<nafisa> mah ...
<nafisa> hvala, uni4dfx
<nafisa> bom kr tam pustila, ko je
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx si pisal RK ?
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon, to mam js že narjen :P
<uni4dfx> od lani
<nafisa> saj mi skos nalagajo ... ko hočejo slike od stopal dobit
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx aja
<CrazyLemon> sm zamenjal RK pa OS
<uni4dfx> aja Sky[x] ni res da bojo prvi dobil velik... taprvi k je plaču z bitcoini je dal 10000BTC za pico :D... basically za pico je dal $240k :D
<nafisa> evo ... dost psihadelične muske za dnes
<nafisa> več ko 2 ure sm jo poslušala ...
<CrazyLemon> kdo je zadnjič za T-2 ipv6 spraševal??
<CrazyLemon> http://go6.si/2011/06/projekt-ipv6-t2-2-del/    :)
<Pepelka> Projekt IPv6 T2 (2. del) | go6.si
<uni4dfx> drgač če koga zanima se da še zmer bitcoine dobivat z grafično kartico
<Sky[x]>  ?
<Sky[x]> mal vecp ovej da probam hehe >:D
<nafisa> http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xirae1_pink-floyd-shine-on-you-crazy-diamond-part-6-7-8-9-hd_music
<Pepelka> Dailymotion - Pink Floyd - Shine On You Crazy Diamond - part 6 7 8 9 (HD) - a Music video
<uni4dfx> pr bitcoin omrežju obstajajo "nagrade" za sodelovanje
<uni4dfx> tko se jih tud proizvede
<uni4dfx> nagrada letos je 50 bitcoinov
<CrazyLemon> ref?id=12113412341234  == nagrada za sodelovanje
<CrazyLemon> :D
<uni4dfx> sam je pa zelo težko to dobit...  zdele boš z najhujšo grafo kar jih je nucov kak mesec da najdeš tistih 50BTC
<uni4dfx> je pa ena druga fora - pooled mining
<uni4dfx> pač več folka se združ in skupi iščejo the 50 kovancov in ko nekdo najde si razdelijo
<uni4dfx> dobiš tolkšen delež kokr si prispevu računske moči
<Sky[x]> zanimivo
<Sky[x]> 'a
<uni4dfx> zdej, vse je odvisn od tega kok maš močno grafo
<nafisa> ok ... jst nimam :)
<Sky[x]> AMD Radeon HD 6750M s temle bi slo ?
<nafisa> tak da ... :D
<uni4dfx> da vidm Sky[x]
<CrazyLemon> www.simobil.si is temporarily unavailable over IPv6 but works fine over IPv4
<uni4dfx> hmm ni je na seznamu
<CrazyLemon> bwahaha
<uni4dfx> Sky[x], ampak pomoje bi kr mogla ene 150 dobit... ni slaba
<nafisa> Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/GME, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller
<nafisa> saj to je grafična, ne?
<uni4dfx> je ja
<nafisa> no ... te vidiš, kero mam
<uni4dfx> sam ta je tok švoh da js na pamet hitrej računam
<uni4dfx> :D
<nafisa> ja, verjamem :)
<Sky[x]> 1GB ramam a tale moja
<nafisa> saj sem rekla, da nimam dobre
<uni4dfx> Sky[x], ram je čist nepomemben tle
<nafisa> jst imam, za kar pač rabim
<Sky[x]> aja
<bogdanov> t2
<bogdanov> IPV6
<bogdanov> FTW
<bogdanov> :>
<Sky[x]> obedveh graf pa ne morm naenkrt nucat
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov ja..zato tok padaš :D
<uni4dfx> Sky[x], lahko
<bogdanov> sam res
<bogdanov> HAHA
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> ti se to nemors
<bogdanov> :P
<Sky[x]> mam radeon pa to integrirano intel 1000 mislm da
<bogdanov> lah
<Sky[x]> intel 30000
<bogdanov> zdruzs
<Sky[x]> 3000
<bogdanov> 300
<uni4dfx> Sky[x], inteli so čist brezveze
<uni4dfx> več štroma pokur kokr ti bitcoinov naračuna
<nafisa> ah, uni4dfx ... odvisno, za kaj rabiš ...
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> nafisa
<bogdanov> dodje iza ledja
<bogdanov> :D
<nafisa> bogdanov, srce ... skos že pišem
<uni4dfx> :D
<nafisa> magari na dozi zdravil
<nafisa> orenk dozi zdravil
<bogdanov> nafisa :@
<nafisa> dobr, da Å¡e sploh tipkam :D
<CrazyLemon> zanimivo..slo-tech replya na pinge
<CrazyLemon> ne loada pa strani
<Sky[x]> apach pol zeza zgleda
<Sky[x]> al pa je static down
<nafisa> al pa sexajo tam ... ka ti te veš ...
<CrazyLemon> http://ipv6eyechart.ripe.net/si/
<Pepelka> IPv6 Eye Chart &mdash; RIPE Network Coordination Centre
<CrazyLemon> How to fix broken connectivity to dual-stacked web sites
<CrazyLemon> For Mac OS X users:
<CrazyLemon> If there are any Windows computers in the same network, if possible turn them off, restart your Mac and repeat the test.
<CrazyLemon> hahaha
<uni4dfx> to je pa čist res
<bogdanov> lol
<bogdanov> crazy
<uni4dfx> zmeri ko kej mreža jebe
<bogdanov> a poceo si na windows
<bogdanov> :P
<uni4dfx> je nek en wincrap
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov sj Å¡e vedno mam windows :)
<bogdanov> :P
<bogdanov> kva sinfas
<bogdanov> pol
<nafisa> sem prebrala snifas, bogdanov :D hahaha
<bogdanov> haha
<CrazyLemon> sj ne..sam smejem se takim OSjem :)
<bogdanov> jah ti itak sam takle vids
<bogdanov> :P
<nafisa> bogdanov, kako vidim?
<nafisa> saj sem pol bol ornk pogledala ...
<nafisa> a morem Å¡e 1x napisat uno o zdravilih?
<CrazyLemon> http://www.theonion.com/video/national-dating-standards-lowered,20647/
<Pepelka> National Dating Standards Lowered | Onion News Network
<CrazyLemon> lol
<bogdanov> kad mog uhvatis k kinez :P
<nafisa> jao
<Sky[x]> agremo kej spat ?
<nafisa> ne
<nafisa> mi še tableti držijo
<bogdanov> lol
<bogdanov> nafisa
<bogdanov> zdj pa ze pretiravas
<bogdanov> tako robo pa sam jst lah zrihtam
<bogdanov> das tok doug pokonc tko da
<bogdanov> !
<Sky[x]> hehe
<uni4dfx> woo naviu grafo in zdej mam skor 400Mhash/s
<nafisa> mi boš vbrizgal intra"venozno"?
<nafisa> ej, uni4dfx ... to zdej zgleda, da maš 400 hašev na sekundo :D
<uni4dfx> 400 miljonov hašev na sekundo ;)
<nafisa> hašiš :d
<nafisa> jao
<uni4dfx> kakšn hašiš
<uni4dfx> heroin
<uni4dfx> to je taprava stvar
<CrazyLemon> le kaj bi druzga pričakoval od mumilarke
<CrazyLemon> vse kar poveš takoj asociacija na mumila
<nafisa> heroin ... hmmm
<nafisa> a nimajo pink floydi eno od heroina?
<bogdanov> haha
<nafisa> pardon
<nafisa> http://grooveshark.com/#/s/Heroine/3BjQM0?src=5
<Pepelka> Grooveshark - Listen to Free Music Online - Internet Radio - Free MP3 Streaming
<nafisa> lou red
<nafisa> reed
<uni4dfx> kdaj gremo kej na pivo
<uni4dfx> vsi skup :D
<bogdanov> nevem
<bogdanov> kv dau
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> zanga
<nafisa> haha
<nafisa> on je pa Å¡krt
<nafisa> huj ko gorenci
<nafisa> :P
<bogdanov> sam res
<bogdanov> :SS
<bogdanov> haha
<nafisa> ni tko k ti, bogdanov ... veš
<bogdanov> ;)
<nafisa> kaj mežikaš?
<nafisa> :P
<bogdanov> narobn
<bogdanov> smajli
<bogdanov> :P
<nafisa> tvoj al moj? :P
<uni4dfx> minecraft je kr grozljivka: http://i.imgur.com/qyXEi.png
<nafisa> lol
<bogdanov> moj
<bogdanov> haa
<bogdanov> lol
<bogdanov> uni4*
<bogdanov> :D
<uni4dfx> na redditu sm našu
<nafisa> bogdanov, pridi 1x k meni ... te bom naučila uporabljat tab ... da ti ne bo treba nickov pisat
<uni4dfx> en je napisu: "It's alright... I wasn't planning on sleeping tonight anyway..."
<bogdanov> nafisa mogoce bom vidu od situacije :)
<nafisa> kake situacije pa?
<bogdanov> nevem cevs rabla ksno lukno za zamasit
<bogdanov> :))
<nafisa> hahaha
<nafisa> ja, Å¡koljko ...
<bogdanov> ok
<bogdanov> :)
<uni4dfx> lol :D
<nafisa> mislim ... ne vem, kaj je blo danes taka sila ...
<bogdanov> nafisa
<nafisa> ampak mi je fuknlo ven vodo iz Å¡koljke
<nafisa> ne kotlička
<bogdanov> nism vedu
<nafisa> ampak Å¡koljke
<bogdanov> taj ze tok razsirjen
<bogdanov> :P
<nafisa> cela kopalnica je bla mokra od tistih dveh litrov vode
<nafisa> al kolko je že
<nafisa> proklete nevihte
<nafisa> aaaa ... moj komp je fukjen ... piše, da se mi je skrešu ... pa se ni ... prižgala sem ga takrat, ko piše, da se je ... :S
<nafisa> haha ... jao
<nafisa> http://www.theonion.com/video/today-now-save-money-by-taking-a-vacation-entirely,20678/
<Pepelka> Today Now!: Save Money By Taking A Vacation Entirely In Your Mind | The Onion - America's Finest News Source | Onion News Network
<nafisa> hehe
<uni4dfx> kickin' in the front seat kickin' in the back seat
<nafisa> joj, kolk je ura
<uni4dfx> friday friday
<uni4dfx> got to get down on friday
<nafisa> get dawn ...
<nafisa> ok... js pokvarjeno bitje biti
<nafisa> grem ninat nanat v ajututaju
<nafisa> lepo se mejte
<nafisa> nočko
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] pino: napaka pri update managerju  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4994/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: [rešeno] 11.04 iz zaganjalnika izginili ikoni za nedavne dokumente in programe  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4993/new/posts/
<R33D3M33R> pozdrav, a mi lahko kdo pomaga nastaviti ssh tunel? Preko računalnika B se povežem na računalnik C: A->B->C, sedaj bi pa rad uporabil računalnik C kot http proxy za računalnik A. Kaka ideja?
<sasa84> ;)
<R33D3M33R> (08:30:48) R33D3M33R: pozdrav, a mi lahko kdo pomaga nastaviti ssh tunel? Preko računalnika B se povežem na računalnik C: A->B->C, sedaj bi pa rad uporabil računalnik C kot http proxy za računalnik A. Kaka ideja?
<R33D3M33R> :)
<upd> parapapa
<napsy> working hard, or hardly working?
<upd> uživaj težko :)
<upd> Na namizje dodajte nov pult (dva že obstajata, in sicer zgoraj in
<upd> spodaj; v sivi barvi) tako da klinete na obstoječega z desnim
<upd> gumbom in izberete Nov pult.
<upd> kere hude vaje mamo iii :)
<sasa84> upd, pismo!
<upd> da draga
<sasa84> te vaje bi mejbi še jst nrdila, če bi se potrudla :P
<upd> hehe vrjamem ;)
<sasa84> ;)
<sasa84> ampak bi se mogla mal potrudt a veš .. ;)
<upd> sj je đabe, sam me ni bilo pa morm dons 5 vaj za nazaj naredit
<upd> sam drugač je 2h na eno vajo jest bom jih naredu v 1h vseh pet
<upd> ma sj mal klikaš pa rata :D
<upd> pa na mimovrste mormo računalnik sestavit
<upd> pa take fore, pač kemiki an :)
<sasa84> hihi
<upd> sm da naredim hitr pol pa direkt v zagreb :)
<sasa84> zg? sej papež je že šou domov ;)
<upd> bon jovi :D
<upd> papež II
<upd> :P
<sasa84> LOL
<sasa84> ;)
<upd> :-)
<upd> a majo hrvati isto omejitev na avtocesti
<upd> 130km/h ?
<sasa84> mislm d ja...
<sasa84> sej k greš čez mejo vrjetn kej piše ;)
<upd> heh ja super, važn da vinjete nimajo :D
<sasa84> http://www.amzs.si/default.asp?podrocje=7&drzava=14&info=3
<Pepelka> AMZS - Potovalne informacije
<uni4dfx> povsod po evropi  je 130, razn na norveškem kjer majo 90 lol... ja na avtocesti
<upd> ok super :D ja lol valda tam so ceste v kurcu
<sasa84> uni4dfx, 90 na avtocesti?
<uni4dfx> ja :D
<upd> jup ql ql
<sasa84> heh :)
<uni4dfx> in bolš zate da ne prekoračiš te hitrosti ker boš plaču kazni za novo avtocesto
<uni4dfx> bitcoin že čez $26 :D
<uni4dfx> fantje in dekleta če mate kako dobro grafo se vam splača jih nabirat
<sasa84> uni4dfx, kwa je to?
<uni4dfx> bitcoin je virtualna P2P valuta brez centralnega nadzora
<sasa84> ja...?
<upd> nič zai pa grem
<upd> adijo
<sasa84> papa upd , lepo se mej na koncertu ;))
<uni4dfx> tko k vsaka druga valuta, sam da ji vrednost eksponentno narašča
<upd> bom hvala :)
<miha> dan
<sasa84> oj miholca ;)
<miha> ooo sasa84
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<miha> wassa :)
<sasa84> ma bo
<sasa84> ti
<sasa84> mihc, jaz mam do tebe posebno pastoralno skrb, k boš moj prvi vernik :P
<miha> sasa84, odlično ;)
<nafisa> aja ... a s že registrirala svojo cerkev svete saške rakeške?
<sasa84> rakeške? :P
<sasa84> jst ne žlim d se cerku imenuje po men...kokr luther ni hotu :P
<nafisa> fak, no
<nafisa> spet treska
<nafisa> pa to ni res
<nafisa> in tale trenutek se je ulilo
<miha> sasa84, kak se bo pa imenovala?
<sasa84> hm...
<miha> mora bit kul ime :)
<sasa84> cerkev svete preproščine :P
<nafisa> to se mi zdi, da je že
<sasa84> jp ;)
<nafisa> no, te to ni tvoja pogruntavšna pa tvoja cerku
<sasa84> mi bomo... cerkev jezusa kristusa današnjih dni
<nafisa> cerkev nebesnega svoda :D
<miha> to je tud že
<sasa84> ne ne
<sasa84> ni ;)
<nafisa> ej, samo tega mi ne govor, sasa84
<nafisa> so dobli mojo Å¡tevilko
<sasa84> tisto so jehovci in majo... poslednjih dni
<nafisa> pa mi morili vsak dan
<sasa84> :D
<nafisa> mormoni so to
<sasa84> mi bomo današnjih...d bomo bl tko...;)
<nafisa> js jim pravim, da so moroni
<nafisa> da bom js kiklo nosila?
<nafisa> no way!
<sasa84> ja ja...pardon
<sasa84> mormoni
<sasa84> uni so jehovove priče ;)
<nafisa> ma se kličejo za cerkev jezusa kristusa
<nafisa> nič ... grem jst okn nad mojo glavo zapret
<nafisa> ker po meni lije
<nafisa> limunčič je prišel :)
<nafisa> bok, CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> lp
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Junijsko prevajalsko pivo v Kiberpipi  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4995/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> http://nakedsecurity.sophos.com/2011/06/07/facebook-privacy-settings-facial-recognition-enabled/
<Pepelka> Facebook changes privacy settings for millions of users &#8211; facial recognition is enabled | Naked Security
<yang> alyosha
<nafisa> yang, :*
<yang> ojla nafisa ;)
<nafisa> bogdanov, :*
<bogdanov> nafisa :*
<nafisa> ooo, lupčeka sm doblaaaa :D iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<bogdanov> haha
<nafisa> ja, yang mi ga ni hotu vrnat ... mi je sam mežiknu
<CrazyLemon> yang ni kissing whore kot bogdanov :>
<bogdanov> crazy@gay.si
<bogdanov> :P
<CrazyLemon> you wish :>
<CrazyLemon> 12 chrome je zuni
<nafisa> ej, ne bi bil slab mail, CrazyLemon
<bogdanov> http://nogomania.com/Mednarodni-Nogomet/Reprezentanca/Brazilija/Novica/Se-zadnjic-v-rumenem-dresu.aspx
<Pepelka> Še zadnjič v rumenem dresu - Novica - Nogomania
<bogdanov> najjaci striker
<bogdanov> :)
<zdobersek> bajs.
<nafisa> zdobersek, ka pa tebe matra?
<zdobersek> ronaldo je bajs.
<nafisa> jst tud ... :grins:
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> ma on je car
<bogdanov> nepa messi supak
<bogdanov> haha
<nafisa> je kdo tuki navdušenc nad aloevero?
<CrazyLemon> ronaldo (debeli) je res car
<sasa84> messi je care ;)
<zdobersek> kaj pa tamlad ronaldo?
<CrazyLemon> un je pa wannabe
<CrazyLemon> z ogromno gela na glavi
<nafisa> haha, prevajalsko pivo
<nafisa> faaaaaaaaakkkkkk
<miha> kdo je tuki pr prevajalcih že?
 * R33D3M33R dvigne roko
<miha> R33D3M33R, sicer me trenutno za debian zanima.. sam kako bi inštaliru vse prevode ki obstajajo (poleg locale all) ?
<miha> za live image..
<R33D3M33R> lahko preko wildcards
<miha> pa kolk placa bi to blo :)
<miha> mhm za vsak program posebi ane :)
<R33D3M33R> ne
<R33D3M33R> recimo to ti simulira namestitev vseh jezikovnih paketov za kde: sudo apt-get install -s kde-i18n*
<R33D3M33R> torej zvezdica je wildcard
<nafisa> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZuJ3I6UGCUw&feature=player_embedded
<Pepelka> YouTube        - &#x202a;Peter Lovšin(Sokoli)-Moja mama je strela&#x202c;&rlm;
<R33D3M33R> zdaj pa Å¡e za l10n pa za gnome
<R33D3M33R> ti pa tako pred namestitvijo pove koliko prostora bo zavzelo
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] rejven: [rešeno] 11.04 iz zaganjalnika izginili ikoni za nedavne dokumente in programe  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4993/new/posts/
<nafisa> ne vem, al bi si dala minta gor al ne
<nafisa> uffff
<R33D3M33R> eh, kaki mint neki :D
<R33D3M33R> debian :D
<nafisa> mah dej no dej ...
<nafisa> ka pa naj jst na debianu delam?
<R33D3M33R> kaj pa boš na mintu=
<R33D3M33R> ?
<nafisa> jst rabim neki izi
<nafisa> za mojo malo mašinico
<nafisa> pa da chrome dela gor ...
<nafisa> pa torrent program
<R33D3M33R> debian in ubuntu sta identična sistema :P
<nafisa> pa gwibber
<nafisa> :D
<nafisa> kaj pa vem ;)
<miha> R33D3M33R, kak se pa pr gnome imenujejo ti paketi?
<nafisa> R33D3M33R, ne vem, če me boš prepričal ...
<alfi> kaj a je kdo kaj testiral ipv6 danes?
 * miha je bil doslej večinoma na ubuntu... sam naslednji bo verjetn debian.. 
<nafisa> men je ubuntu čist všeč ... sam kolega mi je rekel, naj grem na minta, da je mogoče še bolj zame
<nafisa> alfi, kako pa to testiraš?
<nafisa> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n_qBtzSpdds&feature=player_embedded
<Pepelka> YouTube        - &#x202a;Demolition Group & Helena Blagne - Dež&#x202c;&rlm;
<CrazyLemon> miha apt-cache search l10n sl
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alfi> nafisa: http://test-ipv6.si/
<Pepelka> Test your IPv6.
<CrazyLemon> alfi kaj pa je za testirat ? :)
<CrazyLemon> in zakaj je to prav danes potrebno..ta stran je že dolg up
<R33D3M33R> pravzaprav nimam pojma kako se imenujejo
<alfi> http://test-ipv6.si/ipv6day.html
<Pepelka> Test your IPv6.
<alfi> danes ;)
<nafisa> Svetovni IPv6 dan bo 8. junija 2011. Za vas težav ni pričakovati s tem brskalnikom, na tej lokaciji.
<CrazyLemon> alfi ta stran je ŽE DOLG up :)
<R33D3M33R> ja in kaj če je ta dan danes?
<CrazyLemon> in ja vem da je danes ipv6 day :)
<nafisa> Vaš javni IPv4 naslov je izgleda 188.230.***.***
<alfi> CrazyLemon: malo pr za ipv6 ne skodi :P
<alfi> Vaš javni IPv6 naslov je izgleda 2001:470:27:88e::2 *g*
<CrazyLemon> ah..še boš zdej začel z PRjem pol si waaay 2 late :)
<miha> CrazyLemon, ne pokaže za gnome
<miha> pa dela prevod
<alfi> boljse "too late" kot, nikoli
<CrazyLemon> miha kaj ne pokaže? search ?
<alfi> -,
<miha> crazy gnome paketa za sl? :)
<R33D3M33R> language-pack-gnome* bi moralo biti
<miha> aha kul
<nafisa> alfi, jst nimam IPv6
<miha> to je celo namizje pol pa gdm pa to?
<nafisa> ampak mi ne bo delalo problemov pri brskanju
<alfi> nafisa: ipv6 lahko uporabljas bodisi native (se pravi da tvoj ponudnik storitev podpira ipv6) ali pa preko tunnel brokerjev (denimo http://ipv6.he.net Hurricane Electric)
<Pepelka> Hurricane Electric IPv6
<alfi> tunnel broker dejansko uporabi tvojo obstojeco ipv4 povezavo in usmervja ves ipv6 promet preko tunela
<miha> !g ping
<Pepelka> Ping - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ping
<R33D3M33R> ko že govorimo o tunelih: kako bi naredil tunel iz računalnika A do računalnika C preko računalnika B? :)
<R33D3M33R> rad bi da preko tega tunela poteka http promet
<R33D3M33R> torej računalnik C je http-proxy
<miha> !g ping
<Pepelka> Ping - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ping
<alfi> R33D3M33R: squid squid :P
<miha> R33D3M33R, morda tole http://www.revsys.com/writings/quicktips/ssh-tunnel.html ?
<Pepelka> HOWTO: SSH Tunneling Made Easy
<R33D3M33R> ampak kako naredim 2 skoka?
<R33D3M33R> ok, za običajni ssh to znam preko netcat
<miha> ne vem :) drugač pa probal tor z iptables tkole https://trac.torproject.org/projects/tor/wiki/TheOnionRouter/TransparentProxy pa verjetn bi se dal tud na ssh lokalni port preusmerjat?
<Pepelka> TheOnionRouter/TransparentProxy – Tor Bug Tracker & Wiki
<miha> tole dela točn tko kot pišejo.. :)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] ales: [rešeno] 11.04 iz zaganjalnika izginili ikoni za nedavne dokumente in programe  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4993/new/posts/
<miha> ta 2. metoda.. transparent proxy za vse
<alfi> hmm, sam dns requesti se vedno gredo preko tvojega lokalnega omrezja
<miha> alfi, ne
<miha> alfi, beri... dns gre na 127.0.0.1 in prek tor
<R33D3M33R> ne potrebujem proxya za vse, ampak le občasni http proxy preko katerega bi se povezal na računalniku C
<alfi> berem un ssh tunnel howto in nic ne govori o dns req
<miha> aja, ja to pa
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: [rešeno] 11.04 iz zaganjalnika izginili ikoni za nedavne dokumente in programe  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4993/new/posts/
<miha> alfi sm mislu da to drugo o tor :9
<alfi> ;)
<miha> R33D3M33R,  to glede gnome     apt-cache search language-pack-gnome zakaj to na ubuntu dela na debian pa ne?
<R33D3M33R> nimam pojma
<CrazyLemon> dej raje apt-cache search language pack gnome
<CrazyLemon> ker mogoče ni enak string
<miha> CrazyLemon, to vrne vse razn language packov :)
<CrazyLemon> -gnome ? :)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] ales: [rešeno] 11.04 iz zaganjalnika izginili ikoni za nedavne dokumente in programe  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4993/new/posts/
<nafisa> http://www.zurnal24.si/bizarno/dojencica-obozuje-pivo-215628/video
<Pepelka> Dojenčica nora na pivo - video | Bizarno | Zurnal24.si
<alfi> gief lasko, sob sob
<alfi> ze 3 leta nisem pil laskega
<alfi> nic ne izvazajo celjani sem gor na sever svedske
<nafisa> kaj pomeni, ko mi pri pulseaudio piše pri oceni prednosti delovanaj čist skos -11?
<nafisa> bogdanov, srce :*
<miha> sm najdu kako so prevodi za debian.. aptitude .. tasks .. localization... in vse je 1.5 GB prenosa in 3.5 GB na disku :)
<miha> verjetno isto za ubuntu
<miha> ni, samo debian pol :)
<miha> ok
<andrejz> ej a ubuntu.si tud kaj pri IPv6 dnevu sodeluje?
<andrejz> :D
<CrazyLemon> seveda sodeluje
<alfi> :)
<andrejz> |DSI| mi je statistiko poslal za njihov mirror
<andrejz> najbrž se arnesove cifre nanašajo na 1 IP naslov ?
<nafisa> andrejz, kwa ti neki o enem prevajalskem pivu bluziš? :D
<andrejz> to je poezija, ne pa bluzenje :)
<sasa84> wuf wuf
<sasa84> :D
<nafisa> a pol pesniš o prevajalskem pivu? :D
<nafisa> ooo, kužika moja
<nafisa> ojla
<nafisa> :P
 * sasa84 oblizne nafisa 
<zgaga> :)
<nafisa> kje pa? :D
<sasa84> am...ma 'tm' ;)
<nafisa> ok ... nisem vedla, da maš fetiš na to :D
<sasa84> O FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUJ
<sasa84> *bruh*
<nafisa> sam kužki majo po moje to radi :P
<nafisa> ubuntu skupinica na kupidu se Å¡iri :))
<alfi> hmm kupid, to se mi slisi nekam znano :P
<nafisa> hehe, alfi ... kako znano? :P
<nafisa> kaj pomeni, ko mi pri pulseaudio piše pri oceni prednosti delovanaj čist skos -11?
<sasa84> ubuntu na kupidu??
<alfi> ughm, kaj to je kak dating site ?
<nafisa> no ja ...
<nafisa> za stike je namenjen
<alfi> ah
<nafisa> sam ga mamo bolj za slarije
<nafisa> skupine pa razno ...
<nafisa> vsaka skupina svoj forumčič ...
<alfi> ok
<nafisa> svojo galerijo
<nafisa> avojo videoteko
<nafisa> dokumente lahko gor popaš ... linke ...
<alfi> upam da nix zivalskega urgh
<nafisa> đivalskega?
<alfi> uno s konji pa to, >.<
<nafisa> mislim, da je ena skupina
<alfi> -.-
<alfi> let me guess: horse-lovers-r-us?
<nafisa> ne
<nafisa> animal sex :D
<alfi> :/
<nafisa> ja, sem pogledala ... je, ja ... animal sex je
<sasa84> fuuuuj
<sasa84> to je men čist grous...al pa nekrofilija in to
<nafisa> svašta pička rodi, samo para neče
<nafisa> ja, to je kao zoofilija
<sasa84> dol se daje s svojo vrsto :P
<sasa84> pa da je živa in zadost stara! :P
<alfi> haha mal drgac je tukaj na svedskem
<nafisa> poznam eno, k ima o tem forum ... ne bom pisala, ker ... ker so tule tud mladoletne osebe ... ampak taista ženska ima hude predsodke o prestituciji ... in je na moj začasni naslov pošiljala pošto, da sem prostitutka ...
<sasa84> pedofilija oa nekrofilija je itak prepovedana vrjetn :)
<alfi> http://tinyurl.com/5fvaxl
<nafisa> potem pa je ena od cimer bila taka budala, da je to okol raztrosila
<nafisa> in sem se pol preselila
<nafisa> ker se mi ni dalo tega prenašat
<alfi> malo za salo :P
<sasa84> alfi, LOL
<nafisa> kwa je to, alfi ?
<sasa84> a ti si zdej na Å¡vedskem? ;)
<alfi> ze 3 leta
<sasa84> uu, najs
<alfi> no na severu
<alfi> kjer so zime -30
<alfi> in poletja +30
<alfi> :P
<zgaga> alfi, s cim se pa prezivljas?
<sasa84> pol maš zihr u sob sliko princese viktorije...oz. kronane princese viktorije :P
<sasa84> no dobr, lohk maš tud sestro :P
<alfi> trenutno mamo okol 18+ ur sonca
<kubanc> jov jov
<nafisa> marija
<sasa84> kubankoooooo, Å¡ejt it bejbi
<alfi> zmraci se okoli 22 i zdani se okol 02 :P
<nafisa> js bi tam žvela samo, ko bi blo 18+ ur teme :D
<sasa84> lol
<alfi> nafisa: je ja pozimi :P
<sasa84> alfi, a te lohk pridemo kej pogledat? ;)
<nafisa> vem, da je
<nafisa> sam takrat bi bla tam
<nafisa> bi bla skor k v svojem naravnem okolju ... kleti :D
<alfi> hehehe
<alfi> svedska je kr kul, sam je kr kulturni shock
<alfi> ko se preselis
<sasa84> zakaj?
<nafisa> a nimajo kleti?
<alfi> prisel sem gor okol maja
<sasa84> kaj ti je blo najbl tko?
<alfi> pa sem si hotel rihtat papirje za "drzavljanstvo"
<nafisa> jst k sem šla v turčijo, je za njih bil kulturni šok, ne zame :D
<alfi> pa je kao "semester" oz. med junijem - septembrom
<alfi> se vse zapre
<alfi> noben urad, nix ne dela
<sasa84> uf
<alfi> so full picajzlasti glede dopustov
<alfi> ko je dopust, se ne dela
<sasa84> amen!
<alfi> haha, ja no slovenija ni bla tak
<nafisa> sem prišla v trgovino z gradbenim in pleskarskim materialom ... pa mal pogledala po robi in nabrala stvari ... pa je tip tok šokirano gledal, kot da sem iz lune padla
<CrazyLemon> <andrejz> najbrž se arnesove cifre nanašajo na 1 IP naslov ?        jah poglej kok ip naslovov ima mirror :)
<alfi> k sem se delal pri amisu sem vcasih tudi delal okol 14h :P
<alfi> ce ne vec
<sasa84> alfi, kaj je blo še kej tazga, k je čist drugač kt pr nas?
<alfi> ribje jedi
<alfi> k rabis zelezn zelodec
<sasa84> hihi
<nafisa> pol sem pleskala obzidje na ulci v hlačah, kratkih rokavih pa šilt kapi ... nasproti tega obzidja so bli vsi kafiči v trenutku polni s tipi :D
<sasa84> a same ribe al kaj?
<alfi> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Surstr%C3%B6mming
<Pepelka> Surströmming - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<alfi> ne je pa veliko ribjih jedi, no vsaj tukaj na severu
<alfi> sicer pa sem jaz preprical ljudi da jedo cvape ipd :P
<alfi> skor cela familija po zarocenkini strani jih obozuje
<sasa84> hahahahaha
<sasa84> ooo alfi, švedinjo maš ;)
<alfi> jap
<sasa84> ps: je blond? ;)
<alfi> ne, hvala bogu
<sasa84> hihi :D
<nafisa> hahaha
<alfi> je kr dost blondink tukaj
<nafisa> a linux uporablja?
<nafisa> al kaj te je gnalo gor?
<nafisa> :D
<nafisa> Congratulations you have completed the test: Newbie Test
<nafisa> Your score was 5 OF 5.
<nafisa> wiiiiiiiii
<alfi> haha, gz
<alfi> ughm, ne je "gamerka"
<sasa84> alfi, a tista ribja zadevščina res smrdi 'za crknt'?
<nafisa> windows pol?
<alfi> unreal tournament swedish champion etc
<alfi> ja uporablja windowse ja
<alfi> sasa84: zal res
<alfi> mene ne dobis 30m bliz tiste ribe
<alfi> brrr
<sasa84> haha :D
<nafisa> ojoj ... haha, alfi ... a še certifikat lahko daš pol na svojo stran al kuko?
<nafisa> kolk znanja imaš o IPv6?
<alfi> nafisa: ja lahko
<nafisa> ROFLMAO
<alfi> ughm, trenutno posodabljam moj strenik, tako da bo imel ipv6 podporo, zal ne native ker perftech ... ni glih aktiven
<alfi> aja, pa svedi ful pijejo mleko, podobno kot denimo francozi spijejo kozarec vina ob kosilu/vecerji, svedi pac spijejo kozarec/al pa dva mleka
<alfi> <- lakctose intolerant
<alfi> :P
<nafisa> a ti tut?
<nafisa> wlcm 2 the club
<alfi> saj zarocenka tud
<alfi> joka ko ne more mleka pit :P
<alfi>  /clap
<sasa84> haha
<sasa84> sem gledala filmčk kok so eni jedl une smrdljive ribe LOL
<alfi> fuj.
<sasa84> jah, vina ni... preostane sam Å¡e te ribe pa mlek :D
<alfi> no saj majo vino, pa pir tud, sam kaj da alkohola ne mors kupit v trgovinah
<alfi> moras prav v trgovine kjer lahko kupis alkohol
<alfi> tam pa moras bit vsaj 21+
<sasa84> pa zihr je ful drag
<alfi> ne ni "ful" drago
<alfi> sam pac kontrolirano
<sasa84> pa tko ...a se dost popiva tm?
<alfi> no, lazem - lahko kupis kao light pivo uno 0.2%
<CrazyLemon> <alfi> ughm, trenutno posodabljam moj strenik, tako da bo imel ipv6 podporo, zal ne native ker perftech ... ni glih aktiven
<sasa84> mislm...v primerjavi s slovenci, k če ne rukneš šnopca zjutri si že mal čudn ;)
<CrazyLemon> ubuntu.si je @ perftech :)
<CrazyLemon> hence the lack of ipv6 support :)
<alfi> hahah
<alfi> CrazyLemon: native support
<alfi> t2 je menda edin ponudnik, ki ponuja native support - in ma kr dobr postimano, sicer pa je to vse hear/say ker pac nisem vec v sloveniji
<CrazyLemon> amis tudi ponuja
<CrazyLemon> ampak ne xDSL strankam
<CrazyLemon> in ja t-2 tudi ponuja
<alfi> aha
<CrazyLemon> ampak ponuja tako optiki kot tudi vdsl
<CrazyLemon> je pa mal več dela na vdsl :)
<CrazyLemon> http://go6.si/2011/06/projekt-ipv6-t2-2-del/     kle piše če te zanima
<Pepelka> Projekt IPv6 T2 (2. del) | go6.si
<alfi> je pa dejstvo da je blo zadnje casu full shitstorma glede ipv6 na full-disclosure mailing listi, kar se tice cisco routererjev ipd
<R33D3M33R> omg@topic4993 XD
<alfi> R33D3M33R: eh ?
<R33D3M33R> hehe@HTF: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0aRIlnQzw-A
<Pepelka> YouTube        - &#x202a;YouTube 101: Subscriptions&#x202c;&rlm;
<R33D3M33R> :)
<nafisa> haha
<nafisa> napišem "papa" pa pomaham v ekran :D
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R OMG indeed..drugič mu bom js napisal "ne da se mi" :)
<R33D3M33R> mislim ja ... ne moreš verjeti kak len folk
<nafisa> take naš Sky[x] ma pa več mašin, ko z njimi gor hodi, a?
<R33D3M33R> že če bi prepisal en stavek je ponavadi dovolj
<nafisa> kaj se pa vi2 kregata?
<CrazyLemon> nafisa js se sam s tabo kregam..z drugimi imam normalne pogovore :)
<nafisa> a tak to ... si že dementen malo
<nafisa> ;)
<nafisa> joke
<Sky[x]> _
<Sky[x]> ?
<nafisa> Sky[x], 1x maš skyx ... 1x skybox ... zato vprašam :D
<nafisa> aja, 1x pa preko telefona :D haha
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a z mano se en kregaš? :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ah kje..tebe preprosto ignoriram
<CrazyLemon> :))))
<CrazyLemon> http://24ur.com/novice/svet/video-anglescino-brala-v-srbscini.html
<Pepelka> VIDEO: Angleščino brala v srbščini - 24ur.com
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, no no...
<CrazyLemon> http://www.e-novine.com/files.php?file=photo/srbija/licnosti/malovic_snezana/Snezana_Malovic__03_t_374655447.jpg
<CrazyLemon> haha!
<R33D3M33R> :D
<nafisa> joj, CrazyLemon ... kje ti to najdeš? :S
<sasa84> samo ovako pročitaj LOL
<CrazyLemon> a ne vidiš 24ur linka? :)
<sasa84> bogdanovu so zdej generala uhapsili LOL
<R33D3M33R> ojoj, pa ne teh 24kur nonstop brat :P
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R kje drugje pa naj dobim porn????
<CrazyLemon> :/
<CrazyLemon> npr. a si vedu da ima kurnikova 30 let??     nisi ne...no če bi bral 24ur bi vedu!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> pol je že stara koka :P
<CrazyLemon> ah kje..dobra koka..kaj dobra..odlična! :)
<R33D3M33R> ej, sem ravno gledal to stran XD
<R33D3M33R> pa sem kliknil na eno njihovo pron stran -> moskisvet
<R33D3M33R> in je rubrika samo za ženske
<R33D3M33R> ampak če je tisto vsebina samo za ženske, mora nekdo k okulistu
<R33D3M33R> in to nisem jaz :D
<CrazyLemon> dej ti men prvo povej
<CrazyLemon> zakaj za vraga na moški strani klikaš rubriko za ženske
<CrazyLemon> :S
<R33D3M33R> firbec :D
<CrazyLemon> MHM :S
<R33D3M33R> na zadovoljna.si maš pa rubriko za moške
<R33D3M33R> wtf?
<R33D3M33R> pač poptv ima največji pron imperij v slo :D
<nafisa> R33D3M33R, saj tudi na moškisvet.si maš rubriko za ženske ... se mi zdi
<nafisa> aja
<nafisa> saj si že napisu
<nafisa> viš, ko ne berem vsega
<nafisa> :D
<CrazyLemon> 403 Forbidden: The server understood the request, but is refusing to fulfill it.
<CrazyLemon> yay
<R33D3M33R> aha, preveč prona maš za danes
<R33D3M33R> nehaj, da jim ne boš ves bandwidth pokuril :D
<CrazyLemon> to je na twitterju :)
<R33D3M33R> aja
<R33D3M33R> lol :D
<sasa84> R33D3M33R, oj!
<sasa84> zihr gleda ženske stvari na moških straneh :P
<nafisa> haha, sasa84
<nafisa> R33D3M33R, kje's ... sasa84 te pogreša
<sasa84> Å¡ibam ;)
<sasa84> papa
<CrazyLemon> o madona
<CrazyLemon> pravkar je en 75 letnik
<CrazyLemon> pisal da ima ubuntu na netbooku
<Sky[x]> in ?
<CrazyLemon> ma neke probleme ima pa hoče pomoč :)
<Sky[x]> aja
<matijja> a bo kernel rekompajlu?
<CrazyLemon> "Program mi je zelo sipatičen je vse delalo. "
<CrazyLemon> :D
<nafisa> nice :_D
<nafisa> a to je un, k mu je andrejz zadnjič dal liveCD?
<CrazyLemon> kako za vraga naj js vem komu andrejz tala cd-je? :)
<CrazyLemon> uu win7 dobu upgrejd!
<matijja> hitro je crknu...
<CrazyLemon> win pač :)
<miha> hey win8  :)
<win8> pizda,t-2 crknil
<win8> notranjska in severna primorska
<win8> miha ti maš doma tomato, ne?
<nafisa> CrazyLemon, prišu bi pa bi vedu! :PPPPP
<miha> win8 da
<win8> daj poglej, če mogoče ima možnost "join network"
<win8> da vem, al nov rutar vzet, al domačega mal prenastavit
<win8> sosedje imajo siol
<win8> pa si bom mal sposodil
<win8> btw, gledam statistiko novic, se je uporaba kar zadovoljivo povečala :)
<miha> kul :)
<miha> win8, kaj to misliš join network?
<win8> dd-wrt pa gargoyle mata eno fino funkcijo, da se lahko na sosedov wireless povežeš kot klient... gargoyle dela celo kot repeater :)
<win8> za tomato pa ne vem
<CrazyLemon> ti bi ubistvu hotu bridge met ?
<win8> mam doma, ampak nisem doma
<win8> začasno
<miha> win8, kaka kratica za googlat?
<win8> bridge network?
<win8> ne vem
<win8> vsak firmware to drugače imenuje
<win8> res bi rad sosedu kradel net
<miha> win8, http://www.wi-fiplanet.com/tutorials/article.php/3810281/How-to-Set-Tomato-Firmware-for-Wireless-Client-Modes.htm tole?
<win8> ampak je preslab signal za prenosnike
<Pepelka> How to: Set Tomato Firmware for Wireless Client Modes - www.wi-fiplanet.com
<win8> To re-broadcast the signal wirelessly, the router would need to be configured as a repeater—unfortunately, Tomato does not yet support repeater mode. One option is to switch to DD-WRT V24, which does support repeater mode, although it is in general not as user-friendly as Tomato
<win8> se pravi, bom moral vzet extra ruter pa ga flashnit
<miha> mhm :D
<CrazyLemon> Technical details of permanent failure:
<CrazyLemon> Google tried to deliver your message, but it was rejected by the recipient domain. We recommend contacting the other email provider for further information about the cause of this error.
<CrazyLemon> wtf
<CrazyLemon> kdo ma t-2 mail
<CrazyLemon> da mu pošljem en testni mail
<CrazyLemon> come on ppl
<CrazyLemon> sj vam ne bom spamma pošiljal jebelacesta
<CrazyLemon> :)
<zdobersek> to vsi recejo.
<CrazyLemon> but i mean it!
<CrazyLemon> napsy
<CrazyLemon> dj probi poslat kak mail @t-2.net z ubuntu.si accounta
<matijja> bo kaka free viagra for only 99cent
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R ti tudi lahk probaš :)
<Sky[x]> lol
<CrazyLemon> matijja free pa only 99 cent? :>
<matijja> no ja, temu se reče zavajanje potrošnika
<matijja> in kdaj namerava t2 uvest ipv6 za normalno rabo?
<CrazyLemon> sj je že na voljo za normalno rabo
<matijja> se počutim malo vtesnjeno ker nimam /64 subneta :)
<matijja> ja ma moram verjetno ki telefonirat?
<CrazyLemon> še tretjič danes http://go6.si/2011/06/projekt-ipv6-t2-2-del/     :D
<Pepelka> Projekt IPv6 T2 (2. del) | go6.si
<CrazyLemon> zdej mi pa mail povej na pvt
<CrazyLemon> da ti viagro pošljem
<nafisa> CrazyLemon, kamagra je bolš
<nafisa> ker lahko pol tud alko piješ
<CrazyLemon> ja nafisa sej vsi vemo da sexaš s starčki..ampak mi ne potrebujemo teh nasvetov okrog viagre..tnx anyway
<nafisa> CrazyLemon, ne sexam s starčki
<nafisa> samo nasvet iz moje stvari ... ker sem seznanjena z zdravili te določene vrste
<yang> a kdo uporablja mms ?
<nafisa> sporočila, pri katerih lahko besedilu dodaš zvok in sliko?
<yang> ja
<nafisa> itak uporabljam ...
<yang> preko kerga provajdera
<sasa84> juhuuu
<nafisa> za božič, novo leto, velko noč ... grejo voščila okol ko za stavo
<sasa84> nafisa, sem zloudala
<nafisa> mobitel
<sasa84> ;)
<nafisa> lepo, da si zloudala, sasa84
<sasa84> :D
<nafisa> pa mela sem še simobil pa tušmobil, yang
<nafisa> ojla, tabogati bogdanov  :P
<nafisa> ka ... dans te že ene 4. pozdravljam :D
<bogdanov> ojla :))
<bogdanov> idin pravilni ;)
<bogdanov> o*
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov dej mi tvoj t2 mail da ti probam poslat neki
<sasa84> ooo bogdanov
 * sasa84 skače od veselja
<bogdanov> craty nimam
<bogdanov> sasa84 zivjo ;)
<bogdanov> crazy*
<bogdanov> hehe
<sasa84> ;)
<nafisa> ti, skakalica ... in ... si kaj "prelistala" al sam zloudala uno dolgočasje?
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov seveda maš.. pa ne sekiraj se..tko al tko ti vem ime in priimek
<CrazyLemon> :>
<bogdanov> kul
<bogdanov> :))
<CrazyLemon> no dj..sj sam da neki testiram k mi t-2 zavrača maile
<bogdanov> ja nimam
<bogdanov> model
<bogdanov> ma fotr od firme
<bogdanov> pa nevem passa
<bogdanov> :)
<CrazyLemon> o jebote pas :D
<CrazyLemon> in ti si mi nek h4x0r a od fotra internet uporabljaš..sramota!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov> jah
<bogdanov> valda
<bogdanov> da nega
<bogdanov> zaprejo an
<bogdanov> :))
<sasa84> prve 3-4 sem prebrala...pol sem si pa zloudala
<miha> bogdanov: zaprejo celo familijo :)
<sasa84> ej folk... mislm, zkaj more chrome-u pisat una fora "jaka, saj je..." milm, LOL
<bogdanov> miha ah ke
<bogdanov> neupajo da pipnejo
<bogdanov> ;)
<bogdanov> folx
<bogdanov> mam
<bogdanov> skuterje
<bogdanov> k grejo 25
<bogdanov> alpa 50
<bogdanov> rab kdo kj
<bogdanov> nove
<bogdanov> garancija 1 leto
 * sasa84 ma že skuter...k gre 90-100!!!
<sasa84> fotr mi ga je kupu, k sm dobila dva popravca v sredni :P
<sasa84> in prbil "za vzpodbudo!"
<sasa84> :D
<miha> lepo ti je
<CrazyLemon> lol
<bogdanov> sasa84
<bogdanov> ker skuter
<sasa84> gilera runner sport production :P
<nafisa> jao ... darilo sm dobla
<nafisa> globinsko čiščenje preprog, jogijev in ne vem še česa
<nafisa> riti
<miha> haha
<sasa84> mihc!
<sasa84> kok si moj dragi vernik? ;)
<sasa84> jaz bi tkoj skrbela za tako dušico kt si ti ;)
<nafisa> sasa84, si že določla kako revolucionarno ime svoje religije?
<sasa84> ma ne Å¡e
<bogdanov> sasa84 uu
<bogdanov> runerca
<bogdanov> 180 :P
<sasa84> ne, je kr 50 kubična :P
<bogdanov> jst mam obe
<bogdanov> :P
<sasa84> no, če bom rabla motor...pridm do tebe :P
<sasa84> pismo bogdanov a ti u lajfu delaš še kej druzga kt pa preprodajaš ? :P
<bogdanov> jah klej dnar
<bogdanov> :)
<CrazyLemon> seveda..k vsak taprav srb gre občasno na fuzbal
<CrazyLemon> :))
<CrazyLemon> tam se sklepajo biznisi :D
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> ja jst dobim na avtu 500eu
<bogdanov> kje jih pa ti dobis
<bogdanov> na tak lahk
<bogdanov> nacin?
<bogdanov> :)
<CrazyLemon> js sm pregledal moj avto pa ni bilo nikjer 500€ :S
<sasa84> lol
<bogdanov> gadno ja
<bogdanov> :))
 * sasa84 požgečka CrazyLemon 
 * CrazyLemon se polula na sasa84 
 * bogdanov lubusumn
<sasa84> heh, se mi je zdel d me ne ignorira!!! :P
<sasa84> bogdanov, dej ga razbij k lula name!
<bogdanov> kaj mu pa pustis !! men pa nikol ne :((
<sasa84> sej veš d si sam ti moj miško...nkol neb s hrvatom kej zum-zum
<bogdanov> :))
 * sasa84 ponosna slovenka!
<bogdanov> pravilno
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a maš ti dvojno državljanstvo?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 trojno!
<sasa84> 3. je? samostojna republika Å¡kofije! ;)
<nafisa> http://youtu.be/W8YoOJOm6zg
<Pepelka> YouTube        - &#x202a;Če se Polulam Nate&#x202c;&rlm;
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> saj neki
<bogdanov> si pametnga
<bogdanov> povedu
<bogdanov> :P
<sasa84> dež naj padaaaa, sam da ti maš mene radaaa :D
<sasa84> pardon!
<sasa84> jan plestenjak slabo vpliva :P
<bogdanov> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=blogbRvwGPk&feature=related
<bogdanov> zakvajjj
<Pepelka> YouTube        - &#x202a;zakvaj&#x202c;&rlm;
<bogdanov> hahaha
<zdobersek> :D
<CrazyLemon> http://www.dnevnik.si/tiskane_izdaje/nedeljski/1042236251      <- večerja <3 :D
<Pepelka> Pi&scaron;čančje prsi s &scaron;parglji in pr&scaron;utom | Dnevnik
<bogdanov> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aMhMfBLlfJg&feature=related
<Pepelka> YouTube        - &#x202a;MZP & OTŽ - Babo Amerikanac (Radio Edit)&#x202c;&rlm;
<bogdanov> crazy zate!
<bogdanov> haha
<CrazyLemon> Choose a carrier
<CrazyLemon> Izberi kariero
<CrazyLemon> oh god
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov old :)
<zdobersek> Lepa.
<nafisa> js bom pa mela špagete ... s paradižnikovo omako z dodatkom pekočih feferonov ...
<sasa84> za bogdanov :  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xu8cKIQ1L9g
<Pepelka> YouTube        - &#x202a;Madonna - Like A Prayer (Parodija na srpskom)&#x202c;&rlm;
<nafisa> o, sasa84
<nafisa> en boljših komadov
<sasa84> o
<nafisa> res mi je všeč
<bogdanov> sasa84 haha
<nafisa> nam je to spiritual kazal v prvem letniku
<nafisa> :D
<sasa84> na srpski način jo bolje :P
<nafisa> ah ... original glas je lepši, sasa84
<sasa84> hihi
<nafisa> ovi je mal preveč "po dol"
<nafisa> ooo, solato si bom zraven nrdila
<nafisa> njamaaaaaa
<nafisa> solata
<nafisa> solata
<sasa84> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ScETBstB68&feature=related
<Pepelka> YouTube        - &#x202a;Rihanna parodija Supa je bila vrela&#x202c;&rlm;
<sasa84> hahahahaha
<bogdanov> kvaje s folkam
<bogdanov> :S
<sasa84> babo amerikanac :D
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lf4S0EA0ABI&feature=related
<Pepelka> YouTube        - &#x202a;Krastać ekipa gre s Supro v Kanegro&#x202c;&rlm;
<bogdanov> haha
<alyosha_> sasa84 ta je bolša:D
<alyosha_> sicer malo stara
<alyosha_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IVNCK3s0hgw
<Pepelka> YouTube        - &#x202a;Megi / Salmonela&#x202c;&rlm;
<sasa84> alyosha_, LOl
<alyosha_> :D
<alyosha_> ta je tu naš obalni m uzikant:D
<sasa84> A JA?? :)))
<alyosha_> jes
<alyosha_> kaj ni hud komad:D
<zdobersek> *** ObrazPalma ***
<zdobersek> so tole slucajn slovenci?
<alyosha_> who?
<zdobersek> on resda lapa hrvatski na zacetku ...
<zdobersek> ti salmonelarji
<alyosha_> hehe
<alyosha_> iz pirana so
<zdobersek> carji
<zdobersek> ne me fukat kako besedilo
<alyosha_> ja ja hudo...tudi videospot ni tko slab:D
<alyosha_> sj tip je nek kao raper in to
<alyosha_> tudi je bil en od voditeljev
<alyosha_> na radiu tartini
<zdobersek> prej al pol? :)
<alyosha_> prej al pol kdaj?
<alyosha_> :D
<alyosha_> medtem ko je posnel ta komad:D
<nafisa> ej, a kdo ve, če na frendi in flirt dela chat al ne?
<CrazyLemon> nafisa a obstaja kak chat kjer ti nisi prisotna? :>
<nafisa> hahahaha :D
<nafisa> ja, ogromno jih je
<CrazyLemon> alyosha_ dej mi tvoj t-2 mail da neki probam
<alyosha_> buu
<alyosha_> pojma nimam kašen je
<alyosha_> ne uporablja to noben
<alyosha_> :D
<CrazyLemon> dej mona..find it
<CrazyLemon> ko najdeš skopiraj na pvt
<zdobersek> ... in pridobil si je email nevedne zrtve, s katerega bo celemu svetu posiljaj spam.
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] sesame: [11.04] Namizje se sesuje - prikaže se križec  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4989/new/posts/
<alyosha_> hahaha nič ni pridobil
<alyosha_> ma kje da najdem CrazyLemon mona
<alyosha_> ni tega
<alyosha_> to je isti dan ko je prišlo je tudi šlo
<alyosha_> ne rabimo mi tega:D
<sasa84> ah ja...
<zdobersek> i like!
<zdobersek> pidgin ma nick-autocompletion
<sasa84> zdobersek, veseli smo zate ;)
<zdobersek> sasa84: glih sem ga uporabu! zakon.
<zdobersek> zdobersek: nice!
<sasa84> :D
<CrazyLemon> alyosha_ dej ne glumi človek
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/zabava/druzabna-kronika/foto-16-lepotic-ki-gredo-v-boj-za-laskavo-lento-mis-universe/259394
<Pepelka> Foto: 16 lepotic, ki gredo v boj za laskavo lento mis Universe :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<CrazyLemon> oh god :D
<CrazyLemon> ena lepa druge pa povprečne :D
<alyosha_> jebotte CrazyLemon pa kje da dobim te podatke
<alyosha_> nevem niti kje se pogleda
<alyosha_> niti kašen je username
<alyosha_> niti pass
<alyosha_> nič newem
<CrazyLemon> kaj ti maš optiko al vdsl?
<alyosha_> optiq
<CrazyLemon> pol pojma nimam :)
<alyosha_> sej
<alyosha_> pojmanimaš:D
<bogdanov_> lol
<alyosha_> ma kesi bogdanov_
<alyosha_> kaj ima u kranu
<alyosha_> :D
<CrazyLemon> ja..ampak za razliko od tebe js vem svoj username pa pass :)
<alyosha_> ma nerabim jaz username in pass
<alyosha_> to je to:D
<bogdanov_> alyosha_ ima riba :P
<alyosha_> ne rabam res nerabam
<bogdanov_> crazy mi srbi nerabmo
<bogdanov_> passa pa usernama
<bogdanov_> dobimo brez tega
<bogdanov_> :P
<alyosha_> hahaha
<alyosha_> :D
<sasa84> oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<alyosha_> ribe u kranu:D jebemtish:D
 * sasa84 skače od veselja... alyosha_ !!!
<sasa84> :D
<alyosha_> ja sasa84 no
<alyosha_> :D
<alyosha_> ne tko na javnem
<alyosha_> to se use logira
<alyosha_> :D
<sasa84> ups!
<bogdanov_> haha
 * sasa84 se opravičuje punci od alyosha_ če bo kdaj brala loge :P
 * sasa84 pravi, da naj opravičilo sprejme tudi tašča :P
<bogdanov_> LOL
<bogdanov_> zakvajjjj
<bogdanov_> :))
<alyosha_> :D
<alyosha_> ta saša
<alyosha_> :D
<sasa84> ;)
<bogdanov_> crazy
<bogdanov_> je nekam tih
<bogdanov_> zadne casa
<bogdanov_> kvaj to
<alyosha_> kdo ve:D
<sasa84> odkar je bil papež pr hrvatih, se ej ful spremenu!
<alyosha_> hahaha
<alyosha_> CrazyLemon si bil u zagrebu
<alyosha_> ?
<alyosha_> :D
<bogdanov_> haha
<bogdanov_> zagreb selo
<bogdanov_> BEOGRAD
<bogdanov_> :P
<bogdanov_> pa hotl so ns kopirat
<bogdanov_> biograd :PP
<alyosha_> hahaha
<alyosha_> biograd na moru
<alyosha_> :D
<bogdanov_> haha
<bogdanov_> :)))
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Berny28: squeezebox server  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4996/new/posts/
<alyosha_> ee ja niso lahke
<alyosha_> :D
<sasa84> ah ja...
<CrazyLemon> ja...
<nafisa> i like to mov'it mov'it
<bogdanov_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_tk29H71WlE&feature=related
<Pepelka> YouTube        - &#x202a;MC STOJAN ft ANABELA - DJ PUMPAJ&#x202c;&rlm;
<nafisa> http://youtu.be/dqqBt9gMCAY
<nafisa> ej, a kdo ve, kje bi se dal dobit program, k pošlje ... npr. partisu, da si gor zuploadu tolko prenosa, kot ga napišeš?
<alfi> nafisa: kako to mislis?
<alfi> kao ratio limit al kako?
<nafisa> ja
<nafisa> da mi ni treba bratu tolko uploaat ...
<nafisa> on pa pol z eno igrco dol pobere spet
<nafisa> pa doma upload slabo dela ...
<nafisa> Microsoft is to Software as McDonald's is to Cuisine
<CrazyLemon> nafisa za take programe ponavadi dobiš ban :)
<nafisa> vem :D
<nafisa> saj bi brat dobil
<nafisa> ne jst :D
<CrazyLemon> no pol guglaj fake ratio
<nafisa> a tud če na vsake 3 dni gor pol giga nauploadaš kao?
<CrazyLemon> sj lahk fejkaš
<CrazyLemon> sam ne smeš pretiravat
<nafisa> no, to sem mislila, no ...
<nafisa> mičken
<CrazyLemon> a je kdo na ircnetu ?
<nafisa> ne pa 10 GB na1x
<CrazyLemon> na #unix-slo kanalu ?
<nafisa> ne vem
<nafisa> pejd pogledat :D
<nafisa> jst vem, da sem na uTorrentu delala ... da sem pri slednikih dajala noter linke križem ... pol je pa od vsakega vsem kao uploadalo ... in pol je blo 3x tolko ratio tam, kot bi mogu bit :D
<nafisa> sam kje so že ti časi
<nafisa> napsy je bil pa na pikniku
<nafisa> uuu
#ubuntu-si 2011-06-09
<nafisa> alfi gor, alfi dol
<nafisa> za bogdanova mam nekej
<nafisa> pa ga ni
<nafisa> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o0fIugBx0JE
<Pepelka> YouTube        - &#x202a;Sateliti - Policijo oprosti mi&#x202c;&rlm;
 * CrazyLemon ma pa danes kolokvij :S
<CrazyLemon> <nafisa> za bogdanova mam nekej
<CrazyLemon> <nafisa> pa ga ni
<CrazyLemon> <nafisa> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o0fIugBx0JE
<CrazyLemon> <Pepelka> YouTube        - &#x202a;Sateliti - Policijo oprosti mi&#x202c;&rlm;
<Pepelka> YouTube        - &#x202a;Sateliti - Policijo oprosti mi&#x202c;&rlm;
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> jop crazy
<bogdanov> jo*
<CrazyLemon> jo niga
<nafisa> CrazyLemon, želim ti, da boš mel svoje znanje oplemeniteno s srečo
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: [11.04] squeezebox server  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4996/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> nafisa ne potrebujem ravno sreče
<CrazyLemon> potrebujem pa 40%
<CrazyLemon> :)
<nafisa> :)
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> danes sm dobu majico z napisom
<CrazyLemon> "pridi angel - razširil ti bom krila"
<CrazyLemon> :>
<nafisa> ok, ne Å¡tekam
<CrazyLemon> to zato ker nisi angel ;)
<nafisa> itak da nisem ... halo?
<nafisa> človeško bitje sem
<gapi> come to the dark side we hve cookies
<gapi> have
<CrazyLemon> she doesnt want cookies..she wants drugs
<CrazyLemon> buhdej uni4dfx
<bogdanov> lol
<bogdanov> :D
<uni4dfx> oj
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx rabim tvoj t-2 mail
<CrazyLemon> hvala
<gapi> in cookies are drugs
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon, zakaj?
<uni4dfx> k da ga mam :D
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx testiram
<gapi> no vsaj zame   moja droga je čokolada
<CrazyLemon> t-2 mi zavrača maile
<CrazyLemon> z ubuntu.si domene
<nafisa> CrazyLemon, spet o men govoriš?
<CrazyLemon> in me zanima  zakaj za vraga :)
<CrazyLemon> nafisa a si ti t-2???? a si ti ubuntu.si????
<nafisa> neeeeee
<CrazyLemon> jebelacesta..sj se svet ne vrti okrog tebe
<nafisa> <CrazyLemon> she doesnt want cookies..she wants drugs
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon klič jih pa praši, sj so 24/7 tm
<CrazyLemon> ja ... ?
<uni4dfx> ponoč pa itak nimajo kej počet
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx eh.. ne bom jih klical dokler se ne prepričam da ni težava na mojem koncu
<CrazyLemon> oz. na ubuntu.si
<nafisa> na T2 ponoč na fb visijo pa na vročo linijo kličejo
<nafisa> ko se kdo oglasi, so pa čist zmešani
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon, večja verjetnost da je pr njih težava
<uni4dfx> itak čudn da sploh kej dela
<uni4dfx> bitcoin danes: $30/BTC
<nafisa> http://file.si/files/34991_7icuq/slave-cat-master-mouse.jpg
<nafisa> o, limunčič je back
<CrazyLemon> mja..amis ma neke upgrejde
<bogdanov> lol
<CrazyLemon> sam so ratal kr  ugodni pri t-2ju
<CrazyLemon> za cca. 28€ dobiš internet + tv + ip tel.
<CrazyLemon> + naročniško razmerje z 100mb za mobitel
<bogdanov> a optika
<CrazyLemon> a-a
<CrazyLemon> vdls
<CrazyLemon> vdsl*
<bogdanov> ja kva
<bogdanov> pa
<bogdanov> 1/1
<CrazyLemon> 1/0.25 tko kot mam trenutno :)
<bogdanov> jebes
<bogdanov> to
<bogdanov> jajc
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> sj majo cenik čist čudn.. 1/1 je 19€
<nafisa> ja, osnovni paket
<CrazyLemon> 8/1 je 21€
<CrazyLemon> 4/1 pa 23€
<CrazyLemon> :D
<nafisa> tko k siol trio osnovni
<nafisa> čak čak čak
<CrazyLemon> nafisa siol je dost dražji :)
<nafisa> 4/1 je dražji k 8/1???
<CrazyLemon> nafisa ja :)
<nafisa> ja, siol je full drag
<nafisa> samo je edini, ki lovi tam gor u hribih pr nas ...
<nafisa> "lovi"
<CrazyLemon> http://www.t-2.net/ceniki/internet/dostop-vdsl
<Pepelka> T-2 : Cenik dostopa prek VDSL
<CrazyLemon> glej spodaj razvezan dostop
<nafisa> pač ... pri nas mamo siol ... pr mtkinem bratrancu, k smo 1 km narazen ... pa siola ne dobijo, dobijo pa amis, k ga mi ne dobimo
<CrazyLemon> ah ne ..mal sm zamešal
<CrazyLemon> razlika med 4/1 pa 8/1 je en euro
<uni4dfx> haha legenda http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bzE-IMaegzQ
<Pepelka> YouTube        - &#x202a;bike lanes&#x202c;&rlm;
<nafisa> aha ... zanimivo :d
<CrazyLemon> medtem k je 2/2 23€
<CrazyLemon> torej dražji kot 4/1 in 8/1
<CrazyLemon> in enaka cena kot 10/1
<nafisa> 5/5 je pa 31 ... no ja ... kaj pa vem ... ni slaba linija ... samo ... mal drago je to zame :D
<nafisa> tuki je zdaj T2 5/5 pa 2 TV kanala ... slabih 50 €
<CrazyLemon> 8/1 za 22€ pa je :)
<bogdanov> jst mam 10/4 vdsl 3 tvje pa telefon 90eu
<nafisa> siol mamo pa osnovni trio se mi zdi, da 38 €?
<CrazyLemon> oh joy
<CrazyLemon> spet dž
<nafisa> aja?
<nafisa> ok, kle ga ni
<nafisa> noč/oblačno
<CrazyLemon> kle mi računalnik pravi močno dežuje :D
<CrazyLemon> mobitel pa pravi thunderstorm :)
<nafisa> hehe
<nafisa> jst vem, kdaj dežuje ...
<CrazyLemon> no..zdj še ne dežuje
<CrazyLemon> bo pa :)
<nafisa> k mi po glavi začne kaj ropotat takrat
<nafisa> je že? :D
 * gapi is away: Me ni !!!!
<CrazyLemon> nope
<CrazyLemon> dost je blo učenja
<CrazyLemon> gud najt
<nafisa> nočko, limunčič
<nafisa> FATAL: Error inserting ip_tables (/lib/modules/2.6.35-28-generic/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/ip_tables.ko): Operation not permitted
<nafisa> iptables v1.4.4: can't initialize iptables table `filter': Permission denied (you must be root)
<nafisa> Perhaps iptables or your kernel needs to be upgraded.
<nafisa> :s
<nafisa> aaa
<upd> yeaaa
<bogdanov> sta
<bogdanov> imaaaaaaaaaaa
<nafisa> mislim, da sm si zrihtala IPv6 tunnel
<nafisa> sam ne vem, če je ok zdej ...
<bogdanov> kje pa
<upd> djte mi povedat a je dovolj osebna namesto vozniskega izpita ?
<nafisa> ne
<nafisa> v avtu ne
<upd> lol. ok.
<bogdanov> :))
<bogdanov> nared
<bogdanov> kartico
<bogdanov> jst sm zmeri
<bogdanov> voznisko
<bogdanov> pustu
<bogdanov> u zepu
<bogdanov> in pol sej 10x upral ze
<bogdanov> sm pol kartico
<bogdanov> su narest
<upd> aha
<bogdanov> grem
<upd> je kazen samo 40. oz 20 ce nimas sabo
<bogdanov> spat
<upd> aydeež
<bogdanov> lahko noc
<bogdanov> :)
<nafisa> DHCPC:GET ip:bce699aa mask:ffff8000 gateway:bce68001 dns1:54ffd14f dns2:54ffd24f static route:0
<nafisa> aaa, mi nimamo 5/5 ... mi mamo 10/5
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] pino: dpkg: error processing  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4997/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: dpkg: error processing  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4997/new/posts/
<alyosha> ko mi disconecta wlan zakaj mi ne connecta nazaj!?
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] pino: dpkg: error processing  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4997/new/posts/
<sasa84> jutro ;)
<alyosha> oo šaška
<alyosha> povej ti meni
<alyosha> ko mi disconecta wlan zakaj mi ne connecta nazaj!?
<sasa84> mogoče morš naštimat, d avtomatsk poveže?
<sasa84> kao samodejna povezava
<sasa84> to štimaš tam ak maš omrežne povezave
<sasa84> men se ej pa unity sesu in sm zdej na gnome2.3x
<alyosha> ma tam sem dal da auto poveze
<alyosha> jebemga
<alyosha> pol pa kr se odkljuka uno sranje
<alyosha> nwwem nwem
<sasa84> :\
<sasa84> alyosha, a bova mogla prešaltat na kej druzga namest ubuntu? :P
<alyosha> hehe jz sem itak ubuntu/debian:p
<alyosha> tko da bomo widli ane
<alyosha> :D
 * alyosha čaka na kick:D
<sasa84> mah...jst ne vem al nej na nov inštaliram al nej kr pustim d sm u gnome2.3x
<alyosha> mah jz ti povem da uporabljam praw
<alyosha> stock varjanto
<alyosha> nič nisem rihtal
<alyosha> samo skype xchat in chrome sem instaliral
<alyosha> drugo nisem tikal nič
<alyosha> ker ne vidim neki preveč pomena
<alyosha> dela mi use kar rabim
<alyosha> če kaj rabim extra doinštaliram
<alyosha> in ot je to
<alyosha> neda s emi neki ustvarjat bi bit kao hud tko kot CrazyLemon misli d aje:D
<alyosha> tip itak spi Å¡e 5h jebemga
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> alyosha ti si pa itak ceu car k si že ob 9h pokonc :P
<alyosha> pff jz sem peljal punco u sluzbo za 8o
<alyosha> pa bil sem u trgovini
<alyosha> pa zrihtal sem si super sluzbico
<alyosha> tko za sproti
<alyosha> pa dol sem se z keramičarjem zmenu par stvari
<alyosha> cel hud ni kaj
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> zdj se pa še učim ekonomijo
<alyosha> pff
<alyosha> ni da ni
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> pismo, za ožent!
<sasa84> hrvoje pa spava ;)
<alyosha> c c c samo resw
<alyosha> ni resen sploh
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> ma itak d ni...kr neki tole :P
<sasa84> mislm...lagano sportski
<sasa84> kle pa ne mudel k res dela...pa nč :P
<alyosha> sej ti pravim
<alyosha> ufff
<alyosha> :DD
<alyosha> kaj kdo tu ve kako bi na tem koledarju dal da začne z pondeljkom?!
<sasa84> pa sej začne s pondelkom :)
<alyosha> ma meni začne z nedeljo
<alyosha> mama angleški ubuntu jaz
<alyosha> nimam slo
<alyosha> ker slo ni to to:p
<alyosha> zdj sem užalu nekaj prevajalcev ampak naj jih potolazim da use instlairam u ang. verziji:p
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> ker mi ni to to ko je slovensko
<alyosha> neki ne Å¡tima:D
<sasa84> pfffffffffffffff
<sasa84> packonko!!!
<sasa84> ;)
<alyosha> hahaha:D
<alyosha> če pa je res
<alyosha> nikoli nisem mel slovenskih OSjev
<alyosha> niti programov niti nič
<alyosha> mi praw ne gre
<alyosha> nwem
<alyosha> ni to to
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> kao neki važič...nek l33t pa to :P
<sasa84> pfff
<sasa84> l33t, g33k, m33t...:P
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> nisem l33t ampak mi je angleščina bolj pri srcu:D
<alyosha> nasplošno
<alyosha> tudi filme in nadaljevanke ko gledam na pcju gledam z angleškimi podnapisi:D
<alyosha> ker enostavno z slovenskimi ni to to
<alyosha> zgubi dosti pomena film
<alyosha> oz. nadaljevnaka
<alyosha> ker se pač ne da določenih stvari prevest
<alyosha> in pol se prevede neki prilagojeno za naš trg in ispade obupno
<alyosha> :)
<sasa84> alyosha, dj no...kr ene bučke :P
<alyosha> hahha
<alyosha> če pa res
<alyosha> tip reče neki prevedejo pa kr neki drugega spodaj
<alyosha> in pol sploh ni smešno
<alyosha> a tip je reku neki smešnega
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> jooj kko je ta ekonomija kr neki
<alyosha> jao mene jao mene
<alyosha> sreča samo to da je pol mature za obkrožat:D
<alyosha> in so tašna precej logična uprašanja
<alyosha> ta druga polovica pa je kr neki
 * sasa84 se tud uči
<alyosha> ja samo ti se učiš neke zgodbice tam:P jz tu se mučim z nekimi fiskalnimi transkalnimi posralnimiforami
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> jebemti elektro mona
<alyosha> za sekundo zmanjkalo elektrike
<alyosha> smradi eni
<sasa84> dj dj alyosha ti kr ene bučke prbijaš... pol pa boš rabu d te cerkveno proočim, boš pa jamru :P
<alyosha> hahahaha
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> cerkveno poroču se nebi:p punca pa hoče da se tko da se bomo:p
<sasa84> stari...sam ne prbijej a ne :P
<alyosha> amapk imam narjeno
<alyosha> kaj že
<alyosha> krst?
<alyosha> in obhajilo?
<alyosha> tko d je dovolj
<sasa84> birmo...? ;)
<alyosha> nerabim nekih tečaje
<alyosha> v
<sasa84> čak...a si ti pravoslavc?
<alyosha> kašno virmo:p
<alyosha> jaz sem Ateist
<alyosha> stari je pravoslavc
<alyosha> mama pa katolik?kristjan?
<alyosha> something like that:D
<sasa84> v kateri cerkvi pa si bil krščen?
<alyosha> u tej
<alyosha> slovenski
<alyosha> :p
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> katoliški pol ;)
<alyosha> to to
<sasa84> drugač pa rabš tečaj za crkveno poroko
<alyosha> NE!
<alyosha> ker mam 2 te stvari
<sasa84> mhm...drugač se ne morš poročit
<alyosha> ne rabim 3
<alyosha> 2 so dovolj
<sasa84> še ta tečaj je
<alyosha> lih ena kolegica se je poročila
<alyosha> in njen fant je mel to dvoje
<alyosha> prvo ki je
<alyosha> in to je blo to
<alyosha> so se poročili
<alyosha> u cirkvi
<sasa84> ne ne...ne govorim o birmi, ampak o tečaju...tista priprava na zakon
<alyosha> neverjamem da so delali kašen tečaj
<sasa84> je treba narest
<alyosha> ma ja to je treba kao itak
<sasa84> drugač se ne sme poročit
<alyosha> al si al nisi
<alyosha> al ne
<alyosha> ma nevem nevem
<alyosha> kašen tečaj mona
<alyosha> kaj smo znoreli
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> priprava na zakon ;)
<alyosha> dam jim 100€ pa bojo hitro pogledali u drogo stran:p
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> ma kaj ta tečaj rabijo usi
<alyosha> al samo mi
<sasa84> sej ni take panike... traja tud sam od petka popoldne do nedele dopoldne
<alyosha> ki smo neki napol?
<sasa84> čisto vsi k se hočjo cerkveno poročt
<alyosha> aja to pol ja
<alyosha> sem mislu neki
<sasa84> jaz sem bla...sej ni tko napačen veš
<alyosha> uno kao tečaj
<alyosha> da se posloh
<alyosha> lahko poročiš
<alyosha> ker nimas
<alyosha> teh
<alyosha> kaj so ze
<alyosha> zakramenti? al neki
<sasa84> sej lohk traja tud 1 leto al pa pol leta...k se zbirajo pač vsak tedn al pa 1x na mesc... ta je pa bl tak na hitr d ga je konc u enem vikendu
<alyosha> ma mi mamo veze gor u cirkvi
<sasa84> a birmo maš?
<alyosha> bo on prišu na om
<alyosha> povedat
<alyosha> neki
<alyosha> pa bo
<alyosha> to mam kar sem ti reku:p
<alyosha> prvo dvoje
<alyosha> krst?
<alyosha> in obhajilo?
<alyosha> to ko si majhne
<sasa84> pa obhajilo
<alyosha> ko nardip
<alyosha> Å¡
<sasa84> mhm
<alyosha> no to mam
<alyosha> ker so me prisilli:p
<alyosha> oz. ssem bil majhen in neumen in se nisem upru:p
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> uglavnem če tega nebi mel
<alyosha> bi mogu Å¡e neki delat
<alyosha> al kako je ze?
<alyosha> al niti to ni več
<alyosha> sasa84 pooveeeej!:DD
<sasa84> evo mene ;)
<sasa84> zadeva je tud taka npr...
<sasa84> tist k hoče se pač cerkveno poročit, je birma "težka obveznost"
<sasa84> ampak maš lohk tud krst a ne
<sasa84> tud krst ni nujn
<alyosha> kaj pol nič ni nujno?
<sasa84> cerkveno se lohk poročiš tud če nis krščen, partner pa je
<alyosha> aja
<alyosha> vidiš ti
<sasa84> to pol ni zakrsment zakona ampak zakonska zveza
<alyosha> kaj pol nič nerabiš
<sasa84> mislm...
<alyosha> ma itso je to meni use:D
<sasa84> krst maš...to je ok
<sasa84> še tečaj morš narest pa amen ;)
<alyosha> ma do jaja:D
<alyosha> tečaj itak morajo usi
<alyosha> to ne igra uloge
<alyosha> al si al nisi
<sasa84> itak
<alyosha> owkey
<alyosha> kako je paz tem
<alyosha> da se poročiš cerveno
<alyosha> nekje drugje
<alyosha> ne u cirkvi?
<alyosha> to itak se da
<alyosha> al kao ne?
<sasa84> npr...ti i iz Kp in bi se rad na cerkniškem jezeru...npr
<alyosha> al s5 hočejo samo da daš € pa se nardi use:p
<alyosha> lol
<alyosha> ne hvala:p
<alyosha> jz bi se na morju
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> čist primer
<sasa84> zdej se morš prvo zment kdo te bo oženu a ne :P
<alyosha> ja jaštekam
<alyosha> ma ja to ti pravi mamo veze
<alyosha> za duhovnika ni panike
<alyosha> ga dobimo takoj:D
<alyosha> tudi 2 3
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> hehe...pol se z njim zmen
<alyosha> in kaj on te poroči lahko kjerkoli
<sasa84> pa Å¡e ena stvar... uradno je treba najprej civilno pa pol cerkveno ;)
<alyosha> ni nekih omejitev
<alyosha> ja ja to vem
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> mislm d se da zment
<alyosha> lahko tudi na karibih če mu kupim letalsko karto:D
<sasa84> heh... ;)
<sasa84> alyosha, a bo z mašo? :P
<sasa84> poroka
<alyosha> kašna maša?
<alyosha> ma ne ne hvala
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> hehehe
<sasa84> ;)
<sasa84> pa d bi bla jst duhovnica...a ne d bi mene prosu za poroko no? veš kok bi lep obred nrdila :P
<alyosha> to na brzinsko da rešimo z njim:D
<alyosha> uff nebo Å¡lo
<alyosha> ker bo pol nona
<alyosha> od punce jezna
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> LOL
<alyosha> mora nas njen duhovnik
<alyosha> poročit
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> to bo ona porihtala
<sasa84> hahahahahaha
<alyosha> ona dela gor u tej cirkvi
<sasa84> nč, morm it kofe skuhat
<alyosha> jim kuha rihta
<alyosha> in to
<sasa84> brb
<alyosha> ti kr se prjdi zastrupljat:p
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> tyt
<alyosha> haaa nmj kko ma danes google dobro to njihovo začetno stran
<alyosha> lahko igraš kitaro:D
<alyosha> o pizde ene zdj sem komaj vidu da so pri ekonomiji spremenili točkovanje
<alyosha> smradi eni
<alyosha> prej je bil uni del za obkrožanje vreden 50% zdj pa samo 25%
<alyosha> o pizde grde
<alyosha> joooj za znoret
<sasa84> evo mene
<alyosha> evo tebe
<alyosha> si se zastrupla dobro?:p
<sasa84> grmiiiiiiiiiiiiii :(
<sasa84> alyosha, sem se...in skadila ;)
<alyosha> bravo res:D
 * sasa84 uščipne alyosha 
<alyosha> ja če pa res
<alyosha> miislim
<alyosha> nemoraš tko
<sasa84> ;)
 * sasa84 pihne v uho alyosha 
<sasa84> :D
<alyosha> aaa ne ne
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> hahahaha
 * alyosha oblizne prst in ga vtakne sasa84 v uho:D
<sasa84> veš kaj je še huj? k eni prst oslinjo pa ti ga dajo v uho :S
<sasa84> LOL
<sasa84> hahahahaha
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> ok, oba tega ne marava :P
<alyosha> hhee:D
<uni4dfx> dan
<uni4dfx> o kje je pa Crazy
<uni4dfx> pa ne da je Å¡u na faks
<alyosha> je odpingal:D
<uni4dfx> a kdo od vas bere reddit?
<Grega> uni4dfx: jaz
<alyosha> nmj kaj Å¡teka komu kaj skype?
<Grega> meni ne
<alyosha> ma logiran je bil zdj samo ko sem napisal neki ni dostavlo
<alyosha> in sem odlogiral
<alyosha> in noče nazaj not
<alyosha> jebemga
<uni4dfx> Grega dej se dodej na /r/Slovenia :D
<sasa84> jodliiiii
<uni4dfx> sasa84 ti si tud redditor ane
<sasa84> uni4dfx, v kakšnem smislu?
<uni4dfx> da si registrirana na reddit.com :D
<sasa84> mmm, kwa vem...a sm?
<alyosha> sasa84 nima pojma:p
<sasa84> lol
<Grega> seveda si! up. ime: sasa84, geslo: l4m0n ;)
<uni4dfx> haha
<Grega> l3*
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> Grega, mislm hvala k se me izdal no :P
<Grega> samo spomnil
<uni4dfx> vsi k Å¡e niste se registrerite pa dodejte http://www.reddit.com/r/Slovenia/ na frontpage!
<Pepelka> Reddit Slovenia
<sasa84> zdj bodo pa vsi vedl d mam crazya za geslo :P
<Grega> saj so ze prej, no
<miha> sasa84, res? :)
<miha> Å¡e username povej
<Grega> root? :>
<alyosha> jah user je sasa84
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> EVO, SM Å LA NA REDDIT
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> hihi
<sasa84> sasa84
<sasa84> geslo... cr4zyl3m0n
<uni4dfx> woo bravo sasa :D
<sasa84> hehehehe
<sasa84> miha, sam d boš vedo...ti si še zmer moj najljubši vernik :P
 * sasa84 oslin prst in ga da v uho od Grega 
<sasa84> pa kaj ste vsi umrl al kaj? :P
<sasa84> alyosha, kje si?
 * sasa84 useka alyosha po riti
<sasa84> *spank spank*
 * sasa84 oslin prst in ga da v uho od CrazyLemon 
 * CrazyLemon polula saso
<sasa84> jutro CrazyLemon :D
<CrazyLemon> jutro
<alyosha> auuu sasa84 noo ne me tepst
<alyosha> jebemte CrazyLemon boš vidu ti jutro
<sasa84> mal sem te spenkala no, ni nč hudga :P
<alyosha> in ne mi z neki muniverzal irc time
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> alyosha, LOL
<CrazyLemon> alyosha ne obstaja univerzalni irc time
<CrazyLemon> obstaja pa univerzalni pozdravni čas :)
<napsy> lp
<sasa84> :P
<CrazyLemon> lp napsy
<alyosha> ma te neke tvoje fore da se tolazis
<alyosha> to ja
<alyosha> jebemte bi vidu ti da sem jaz pri vas doma
<alyosha> ob 8h! najkasneje
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, to sam zate... mi spodobni ljudje vstajamo takrat k ostalo vdano ljudtsvo časovnega pasa!!!
<sasa84> a ni res alyosha ?
<alyosha> pff pa nego
<alyosha> 8 je zadnja ura
<sasa84> oj napsy :)
<alyosha> ne pa ob 13:17 ?!
<CrazyLemon> alyosha ne glumi prosim te..ti bi spal do 5ih če te ne bi punca za jajca primla in ti rekla da jo pelješ v šolo/delo
<alyosha> kjes to vidu
<alyosha> dej dej dej
<alyosha> ne mi z takimi
<alyosha> od ju3 dalje ustajam 5h30!
<alyosha> pff
<alyosha> ni zajebancije prijatu
<alyosha> :D
<napsy> ah ja
<CrazyLemon> dej muca copatarca ne glumi
<sasa84> alyosha, ne posluš ga...to je tipo, k ne loč d je nutella krema in ne namaz :P
<alyosha> lol:D
<napsy> js pa spet z mackom na sihtu :/
<sasa84> bogi napsy
<alyosha> de jdej limonček ne se hecat ti
<alyosha> CrazyLemon ste naročeni na kašen časopis?:D
<alyosha> slovenske primorkse
<alyosha> delo
<alyosha> dnevnik
<alyosha> ?
<sasa84> družina? :P
<CrazyLemon> alyosha slovenske + nedelo
<alyosha> bwahahah:D
<CrazyLemon> a ti boš kao poštar zdej
<alyosha> ti bom verjetno jaz pripeljal:D
<alyosha> ni to poštar
<alyosha> to je razvoz časopisa
<CrazyLemon> pismonoša..sorry
<alyosha> nima pošta veze z tem
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> raznašalec je to ;)
<alyosha> tako nekako
<CrazyLemon> pri nas ma veze
<CrazyLemon> ker poštar vse prinese
<alyosha> niti ne tolko raznašalec kot razvažalec
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> :)
<alyosha> ma nebi reku
<CrazyLemon> ma bi js
<sasa84> alyosha, lohk ga boš še zbudu ;)
<CrazyLemon> sej meni da pošto
<CrazyLemon> :)
<alyosha> da ti poštar prinese slovenske?
<CrazyLemon> ja
<CrazyLemon> + nedelo
<alyosha> mogoče tpi vas u planinah
<alyosha> pri nas u mestu
<alyosha> se to razvaža posebej
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> planinah LOL
<alyosha> pa če tip ma 30m nadmorkse
<alyosha> to so že planine za nas:D
<sasa84> buahahahahahaha
<CrazyLemon> 90m pa res!
<alyosha> mi mamo tukaj -par m
<Grega> fuj, najprej v mojo uho, potem spet v usta in potem v CrazyLemona? :S
 * sasa84 ma nadmorske...okol 524 ;)
<sasa84> himalajka za primorce ;)
<Grega> CrazyLemon: kako se pocutis po tem?
<alyosha> CrazyLemon je vesel
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> paše mu
<CrazyLemon> Grega pust jo..če ne loč ušesnega masla od ušesne kreme
<sasa84> sej zto me pa pol tkoj pocahna
<alyosha> hhah:D
<sasa84> hihihihi
<Grega> sasa84: a je blo fejst kislo?
<Grega> :>
<sasa84> alyosha, ne okol govort...sam CrazyLemon sploh prsta ne morš not dat, k mu repa raste :P
<sasa84> Grega, niti ne :P
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 paz da se to ne bo začelo o teb govort..da ti nekje repa raste :>
<alyosha> CrazyLemon lol Å¡tamberger me ma pri slovenscini kao komisija:D
<alyosha> ma koga dajo tipi nmj:D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, jaz stalno pucam zadeve :P
<alyosha> jebemga matura mona
<alyosha> praw dosadni o že
<alyosha> so
<Grega> lol, iSpaceship?
<sasa84_> grrrrrrrrrr
<sasa84_> a je kdo kej reku? :P
<Grega> skregali smo se
<CrazyLemon> Grega je napisal iSpaceshit pa je alyosha reku haha ker bić je ta saša..sam ušesno maslo je
<sasa84_> in zdej CrazyLemon surlo drži al kaj? :P
<CrazyLemon> pol pa je Grega reku fak ju bičez an koks
<CrazyLemon> pol se je pa alyosha sleku pa šou teč po kopru
<sasa84_> lol
<CrazyLemon> drugo pa nč spešl
<alyosha> evo me nazaj iz kopra
<sasa84_> hahahaha
<alyosha> samo se je kr ohladilo mona
<alyosha> ni več za teč nag okoli
<alyosha> :/
<alyosha> bad
<Grega> loool
<Grega> izgovor
<Grega> :>
<sasa84_> aaaaaaa, ma dejte mir :))))))))))hahahaha
<alyosha> lol
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> CrazyLemon a pr vas kaj pada sneg?:D
<sasa84_> alyosha, kaj pa ti o men govoriš k me ni? :P
<alyosha> hmm
<alyosha> nwem nwem
<alyosha> usega
<alyosha> ?
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84_> :P
<alyosha> Grega kaj ti je pa ta iSpaceship?:d
<alyosha> zdj komaj sem vidu:p
<alyosha> :D
<Grega> zgleda da si bo steve postavil spomenik :)
<Grega> http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2011/06/08/the-latest-from-steve-jobs-ispaceship/
<Pepelka> The Latest From Steve Jobs: iSpaceship - NYTimes.com
<Grega> noro kaj dela denar
<alyosha> jebemga
<alyosha> samo kolko tip govori
<alyosha> preden kaj pove
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> alyosha, skor tko kt CrazyLemon
<sasa84> :P
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> ah ja...
<alyosha> katiri tu je ze apple fan?
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> na kanalu
<sasa84> med prevajalci je eden..kle pa ne vem ;)
<alyosha> je tu na kanalu je en
<alyosha> samo nespomnem se katiri
<zgaga> sky ?
<alyosha> mozno:D
<sasa84> napiš d epl saks pa boš vidu ;)
<alyosha> hmm ni ga tu
<alyosha> CrazyLemon ti si tu kao hud...kdo je apple fan?
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> alyosha, dj no... CrazyLemon pa hud
<sasa84> hud je alfi k ma Å¡vedinjo!
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> :))))))))
<alyosha> Å¡vedinjo?
<alyosha> enkrat so me že razočarale švedinje:d
<sasa84> mhm, zaročenka je švedinja
<alyosha> lepo ane
<sasa84> tko d ...kle je hud sam alfi k ma Å¡vedinjo, ne pa CrazyLemon k ma kio :P
<alyosha> :DD
<sasa84> amen sister!
<sasa84> oops, brother!
<sasa84> :D
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> dejte bit tečni s highlightom ja
<CrazyLemon> raj pejte neki delat
<alyosha> CrazyLemon no
<alyosha> ne bit tak CrazyLemon
<alyosha> zakaj si tak no CrazyLemon
<alyosha> povej mi rajši no kdo je apple frik tu na kanalu
<alyosha> i need some ino
<alyosha> info
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, kje pa si?
<sasa84> a kej delaš CrazyLemon ?
<sasa84> drugač si ok CrazyLemon ? :P
<andrejz> a se grete CrazyLemon igro al kako?
<sasa84> andrejz, jp
<sasa84> pridruži se še ti :D
<andrejz> danes ob 19.00 v kiberpipi je prevajalsko pivo
<andrejz> pridite vsi, ki vas zanima prevajanje, ubuntu ali pivo
<andrejz> vabljeni vsi razen CrazyLemon :D
<andrejz> a sem dobro začel, sasa84
<sasa84> kul
<sasa84> jaz sem pa glih misnla vprašat če CrazyLemon tud pride
<andrejz> ja s CrazyLemo se o tem Å¡e nisem pogovarjal
<andrejz> samo CrazyLemon ponavadi ne pride
<sasa84> jaz tud še nisem vidla CrazyLemon da bi kdaj pršou
<sasa84> a mislš d je CrazyLemon zadržan zarad česa druzga?
<andrejz> najboljš da se posvetuješ z uporabnikom CrazyLemon
<andrejz> on bi moral vedeti ;)
<upd> hm :)
<andrejz> in other news, 2 nova niza sta v frogr, men tle piše, da je to tvoj paket saša84
<andrejz> ga boš posodobla al ga jaz namesto tebe?
<sasa84> ga bom jst...d krejzija nesm :P
<sasa84> oziroma uporabnika CrazyLemon
<andrejz> ok
<sasa84> daš link?
<sasa84> k jst ne najdm :\
<andrejz> http://l10n.gnome.org/vertimus/frogr/master/po/sl
<Pepelka> Module Translation: frogr
<sasa84> jaz pa v launchpadu iščm :\
<andrejz> oops
<sasa84> andrejz, pošlem teb?
<andrejz> lahko
<andrejz> sem dobil
<andrejz> sasa84: "Eksistenca je pred esenco." - se strinjam
<sasa84> dodatek je tud dober a ne? :P
<yang> uporablja kdo bitboin
<yang> bitcoin
<kubanc> hellow!
<sasa84> kubanko, olala!!!
<sasa84> ;)
<kubanc> lalalala
<kubanc> :)
 * sasa84 oslin prst in ga da v uho od kubanc 
<sasa84> :P
<sasa84> hihi
<kubanc> kubanc, nato vprasa sasa84 ce je kaj kadila po moznosti :P
<sasa84> sam čike...pač navadn tobak :P
<andrejz> uf gcompris
<andrejz> kdo se na glasbene instrumente spozna
<sasa84> kaj pa je?
<sasa84> andrejz, kaj tematra?
<andrejz> timpani
<t3ch> alo folk, ve kdo ka so ze amperi na bateriji? kolk dolgo drzi?
<sasa84> andrejz, ja?
<andrejz> @tech: ja
<andrejz> kako se to slovensko reče?
<t3ch> ce mam zaj baterijo 6v/7A pa ce nabavim 6V/12A.. neo nic narobe sam bol dolgo o delalo right ?
<LorD_DDooM> Verjetno misliš Ah - amper-ure
<andrejz> a je timpani?
<t3ch> andrejz tnx
<t3ch> :)
<andrejz> Ah piše ponavad
<andrejz> al pa mAh clo
<sasa84> andrejz, pavke
<t3ch> aha ok
<sasa84> lohk je timpani...sam mislm d se reče ponavad kr pavke
<LorD_DDooM> 7A/12A nima veze glede trajanja baterije...samo pri kolikšnem toku deluje
<LorD_DDooM> Trajanje baterije pogojuje mAH
<kubanc> andrejz, kaj rabs
<LorD_DDooM> mAh
<andrejz> no več mAh več ur :)
<andrejz> 1000 mAh pomeni, da lahko 1000mA kuriš eno uro
<andrejz> ali pa 100mA 10 ur
<LorD_DDooM> True
<sasa84> andrejz, napiš kr pavke pa je ;)
<sasa84> to so uni velki bobni k jih maš par n akupu :)
<andrejz> ok @kubanec: saj zdaj kar gre, presis slovar se kar dobro obnese
<andrejz> kaj pa drum set
<andrejz> uno da maš pet bobnov na kupu
<andrejz> ma to kakšno posebno imet?
<kubanc> http://sl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pavke
<Pepelka> Pavke - Wikipedija, prosta enciklopedija
<kubanc> drum set je komplet bobnov...
<kubanc> :D
<sasa84> andrejz, mislm d se pr nas reče baterija
<andrejz> :)
<andrejz> kaj pa tole - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maraca
<Pepelka> Maraca - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<kubanc> A drum kit (also drum set,[1] or trap set) is a collection of drums, cymbals and often other percussion instruments,
<sasa84> http://sl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tolkalska_baterija
<Pepelka> Tolkalska baterija - Wikipedija, prosta enciklopedija
<kubanc> marake
<kubanc> andrejz, http://sl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Glasbilo
<Pepelka> Glasbilo - Wikipedija, prosta enciklopedija
<t3ch> andrejz lah to: 6v 7ah zaj pa bi 6v 12 ah
<t3ch> zaj ma 6v 7Ah -> kupo pa bi 6V 12Ah bo delalo?
<andrejz> če so isti priključki za gor na prenosnik bo
<sasa84> andrejz, če greš kupt bobne npr za bend (bas, sner, činele itd).. se reče d si nabavu baterijo
<andrejz> in to skoraj 2 x dlje
<andrejz> ok, sasa84 :)
<t3ch> andrejz, gre se za neki colnek
<t3ch> coln
<t3ch> č
<t3ch> ok
<t3ch> tnx
<andrejz> aja, ..pomembna je samo napetost, če je ista napetost bo delalo
<andrejz> Ah pa samo pove kako dolgo
<sasa84> tolkalska baterija...d en bo kdo kej druzga mislu ;)
<andrejz> hvala za pomoč, sem rešil situacijo
<sasa84> oki doki
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Berny28: [11.04] squeezebox server  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4996/new/posts/
<kubanc> a je kdo ze kdaj zasledil mgbr pr windows 7
<kubanc> ne MBR
<bogdanov> re
<sasa84> bogdanov ;)
<bogdanov> sasa84 ;)
<tolmun> Pozdravljeni, imate v hisi ze pripravljen kaksen predstavitveni material (odp, ppt .. ) v slovenskem jeziku za Ubuntu?
<sasa84> jp
<kubanc> making use of something... to pomeni da uporabljamo nekaj...
<andrejz> @tolmun: jaz mam eno predstavitev narejeno, za kam pa rabiš?
<tolmun> bi posredoval direktorci zavoda za zaposlovanje v NG. Le kot rasvetlitev kaj to je.
<andrejz> ni ravno take vrste predstavitev, to je bolj za predavanje
<tolmun> nekaj kratkega in jasnega za normalne smrtnike
<andrejz> lahko ji tale promo pokažeš > http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1450316/zakaj_ubuntu.html
<tolmun> odlicno
<tolmun> lahko to posredujem naprej?
<andrejz> lahko ja
<tolmun> thx
<andrejz> lahko tud kakšno izboljšavo predlagaš. tole so asturijci (se pravi neki španci) naredli, jaz pa sem samo prevedel
<tolmun> z veseljem ti obrnem nazaj ko bom naredil kaksne spremembe
<sasa84> ej folk, nek glede ruterja...
<sasa84> a kdo kle?
<sasa84> :)
<andrejz> ok, tolmun
<andrejz> ej a kdo ve kako narediti varnostno kopijo vse gmail pošte?
<sasa84> hm...
<sasa84> andrejz, mal pogugli...k so ene gmail backup stvari
<sasa84> http://www.gmail-backup.com/download
<Pepelka> Download | Gmail Backup
<kubanc> a kdo ve kaksna je politika pri wrestlingu?
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> kubanc, a te lohk neki uprašam? :D
<kubanc> ne :P
<sasa84> pa nč :P
<kubanc> na nč ne znam odgovort :D
<sasa84> :P
<sasa84> te bom kliknla pa boš vidu hudiča :P
<kubanc> ne upas
<sasa84> res ne :P
<CrazyLemon> andrejz ti si lucky winner :)
<andrejz> ?
<andrejz> dobim kakšno nagrado?
<andrejz> CrazyLemon, prideš na pivo?
<andrejz> Če k statistiki prištejemo še drugi slovenski zrcalni strežnik  mirror.lihnidos.org, je bilo število obiskov na dan maja lani 5817, maja letos pa [b]8126[/b]. Najlepša hvala uporabniku |DSI| za podatke. Rast (40% v 1 letu) se z vključitvijo teh podatkov ne spremeni.
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, si pa tud pi***
<kekec> hi :D
<kubanc> a kdo ve kaj so coding sheets?
<kubanc> in ne coding shit
<kubanc> :D
<kekec> ja
<kubanc> define: ja
<kekec> 1; true
<zdobersek> !0
<kubanc> ma ne vi men z logicnimi izjavami
<kubanc> define: coding sheets
<kubanc> a so to kodne tabele?
<kekec> to je plonkič k ti pomaga če se ne spomnš kšne osnovne komande
<kekec> oz ukaza
<kekec> al kko bi reku
<kekec> ne niso to kodne tabele
<kubanc> kodni pripomoček..
<kubanc> :D
<kubanc> kodni pripočnik
<kubanc> kekec, mogoce kodirni obrazec...
<kubanc> ?
<kekec> NENE
<kekec> plonkić
<kekec> programerski plonk listk
<kekec> :P
<kekec> nima veze to s kodiranjem
<kekec> mislm.. kodnimi tabelami
<kekec> :p
<kubanc> ja ok
<kubanc> ne morem to v diplomsko napisat
<kubanc> lol
<kekec> aja tko :P
<kubanc> Those subroutines which had to do with a single kind of drawing part were collected together and specifically labeled, both in the coding sheets and block diagrams
<kekec> referenčni seznam
<kekec> al neki.. :D
<kubanc> kekec, pa ne vem ce so to plonkci. In some companies programmers wrote information on special forms called coding sheets
<kekec> ne niso plonkci
<kekec> ampak neka referenca
<kubanc> ja, lahko bi bila kodna referenca...
<kekec> http://publib.boulder.ibm.com/infocenter/iseries/v5r4/topic/dds/rv2f513.gif
<kekec> ne vem, tega Å¡e nism vidu
<kubanc> referénca  -e ž (ẹ̑) knjiž. 1. kar je s čim v določeni soodvisni povezanosti: obravnavati problem izseljenstva in njegove reference 2. nav. mn. priporočilo: biti brez referenc / ta uspeh bo pomagal našemu izvozu do primernih referenc ◊ biblio. v knjigi, članku točno navedeni podatki o kakem drugem besedilu, ki se omenja, na katero se sklicuje; elektr. kar na osnovi primerjanja usmerja delovanje (elektronskega) računalnika; lingv. odn
<kubanc> os med jezikovnim znakom in predmetom, dogodkom, na katerega se znak nanaša ♪
<kubanc>  dogodkom, na katerega se znak nanaša
<kubanc> subrutine delujejo na deli risb. in ce hoces ti neko risbo spremenit po nekem blokovnem diagramu, kateremu hoces dodati novo subrutine, moras spremeniti ime v blokovnem diagramu ter tudi kodni referenci...
<kubanc> se pravi: subrutine premakni objekt, rotiraj objekt, itd... dobi v kodni referenci novo ime...
<yang> Gre kdo danes na koncert Balasevica ?
<kubanc> iz kodne reference klicemo subrutino..
<kekec> ojoj, mene bolj skrbi tole: http://www.triglav.si/vstop.asp?id=-1%0A%%20OR%201
<Pepelka> Posamezniki - Zavarovalnica Triglav, d.d.
<kubanc> wtf je narobe z to stranjo
<kubanc> a so vdrl..
<kekec> neee
<kekec> samo retardirano je nrjena, ne filtrira SQL
<kekec> samo vprašanje časa je kdaj bo kdo
<kekec> ker je admin očitno noob
<kubanc> a ves kaksen kolaps je meni naredilo
<kekec> ja infinitive loop
<kubanc> jst sm najprej mislil da je kdo vdrl v sistem ter dal slike une hostese gor. to pa zato, ker je blo zadnc v nemciji da so sli eni zavarovalnicarji v turcijo na kurbe, ter jih je firma placala :D
<kekec> hahah ne
<kekec> k sreči ne
<kubanc> ej, kje si pa ti dobil to povezavo?
<kubanc> vidm si sel na posamezniki...
<kekec> nikjer nism dobil
<kubanc> http://www.triglav.si/vstop.asp?id=1
<Pepelka> Posamezniki - Zavarovalnica Triglav, d.d.
<kekec> ja to je brez sql
<kekec> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SQL_injection
<Pepelka> SQL injection - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<kubanc> sej stran se sploh vec ne odziva...
<kubanc> edin ce so IP blokiral
<kubanc> lol
<kekec> lol
<kekec> upam da ne
<kubanc> ja men se noce vec povezat :D
<kubanc> aja se :D
<kekec> bemti, men tut ne
<kekec> zdj se tut men
<kekec> pa iz neta me je fuknl za 10 sekund hehe
<kekec> zato
<kekec> drgač se lepo odziva
<kekec> :P
<kubanc> kekec, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0z1rt9Y-ON0&feature=related
<Pepelka> YouTube        - &#x202a;(Tutorial) - Hack a Website With SQL Injection&#x202c;&rlm;
<kekec> ja?
<kekec> pa valda na windowsih majo server
<kubanc> tole probaj
<kubanc> :D
<kekec> in furajo microsoft jet database
<kekec> ne ne smem k bom najebu haha
<kekec> sej zato pravm, sam vpr. časa kdaj bo kdo
<kubanc> ja fak no...
<kubanc> sporoc jim da majo hrosca :D
<kekec> heh a mislš da se ne bojo jezil
<kekec> ma boli me kurac,itak nism pounoletn
<kekec> heh
<kekec> a pošlm adminu mejl?
<kubanc> :D
<kubanc> ja hm...
<kubanc> najbols je da se povezes na en proxy streznik, naredis preko njega mail account ter posljes iz tistega maila adminu..
<kekec> ah
<kubanc> al pa se povezes na TOR omrezje, naredis en account ter posljes adminu mail...
<kekec> kaj mi bo pa naredu?
<kekec> realno
<kekec> sej mi bi loh biu hvaležn ane
<kubanc> hja no, lahko te obtozijo vdiranja v spletno stran...
<kubanc> oz. poskus vdiranja..
<kekec> haha no ja
<kubanc> preber si kej o unmu modelu k je hotel sam pomagat pa so ga obtozili
<kekec> kermu
<kubanc> ej ne spomnem se
<sajko> najboljs da gres v Kiberpipo na pivo pa se ne sekeras :)
<kekec> a dons je kej? :P
<kubanc> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Adrian_Lamo
<Pepelka> Adrian Lamo - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<kekec> ta ni hotu pomagat
<kekec> ta adrian lamo je en fegi
<kekec> res
<kekec> k je obtožu tistga vojaka k je wikileaksu dou video o brutalnem pobijanju novinarjev
<kubanc> em, kao on je sporocu da majo napako in so ga tozil..
<kubanc> ma pust ti to
<alyosha> CrazyLemon seronja da te ne kickam jaz tebe
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> CrazyLemon seronja kje si
<alyosha> jebemte
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> Sky[x] kaj ti si uni apple fan:D
<alyosha> al so mi narobe povedali?:D
<alyosha> seronja CrazyLemon javi se
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> CrazyLemon dj no
<alyosha> ne bit tak CrazyLemon
<alyosha> :)
<CrazyLemon> človek.. res nisem pri volji
<CrazyLemon> hodi se učit
<alyosha> kaj si padi ispsit a?
<alyosha> razbio awto
<alyosha> te je pustil fant?
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> ne bodi nejevoljen noo
<alyosha> :D
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: [11.04] squeezebox server  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4996/new/posts/
<alyosha> uff zdj nisiveč nevaren:D
<kekec> kdo gor?
<CrazyLemon> kaj te matra mladi kekec
<CrazyLemon> kok ste kej mel downloada ubuntuja
<kekec> heh nč me ne matra :)
<kekec> grem pogledat
<kekec> lol, mau
<kekec> :)
<CrazyLemon> kok je to mau
<CrazyLemon> vse kar je več k 15 je odlično :)
<kekec> 7...
<kekec> 7 external
<CrazyLemon> no..to je res 'mau' :)
<CrazyLemon> no..to je res 'mau' :)
<kekec> ostalo so pa naši
<kekec> ja ubistvu smo reklamo nrdil samo na ubuntu.si
<kekec> mogoč če bi vseen še kje
<CrazyLemon> no to je kar velika reklama! :)
<kekec> :) ja ampak samo v ubuntu svetu
<kekec> na svoji spletni strani mam 448 unique downloads v 1 mescu
<kekec> od raznih skriptov :P
<CrazyLemon> na forumu je 360 ogledov tvojga posta
<kekec> to je kr dobr
<kekec> ej, brb!!
<CrazyLemon> tyt
<CrazyLemon> na fb pa žal ni zgodovine ogledov
<CrazyLemon> sam za slab mesec nazaj je mogoče videt
<CrazyLemon> no.. pa je mogoče
<CrazyLemon> 491 vtisov · 0,41% odziv
<CrazyLemon> + twitter ene par..cca 1000 ogledov bi mogli met :)
<matijja> to
 * matijja :S
<CrazyLemon> ?
<CrazyLemon> kaj to
<matijja> nč, okno sm faliu...
<zdobersek> kter nor doodle
<Sky[x]> alyosha ?
<Sky[x]> nism fan zakaj ? :D
<kekec> evo mene
<Sky[x]> kdo si ti sploh kekec
<sasa84> hihi
<sasa84> od mojce ;)
<bogdanov_> nepoznas kekca?!?!
<Sky[x]> de i link do bloga
<sasa84> oj bogdanov_ ;)
<bogdanov_> oj sasa84 ;)
<kekec> js sm kekec :)
<sasa84> kaj bo lepga? ;)
<bogdanov_> sasa84 jah nevem povej avs pogrela postlo dav lepo :P
<sasa84> dons bi jo lohk ti ;)
<bogdanov_> nj ti bo ;)
<bogdanov_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_tk29H71WlE
<Pepelka> YouTube        - &#x202a;MC STOJAN ft ANABELA - DJ PUMPAJ&#x202c;&rlm;
<sasa84> kdo so ti modelu in modelke? :P
<sasa84> od the srbov... bregović, balašević... od bejb pa jelena tomašević in aleksandra radović
<sasa84> ;)
<CrazyLemon> http://24ur.com/ekskluziv/zanimivosti/racunalnicar-na-skrival-fotografiral-gole-zenske.html
<Pepelka> Računalničar na skrivaj fotografiral gole ženske - 24ur.com
<CrazyLemon> spet geek vsega kriv
<bogdanov_> sasa84 ccc kvaj to nis disko
<bogdanov_> :P
<bogdanov_> crazy
<bogdanov_> tak k ti
<bogdanov_> :P
<CrazyLemon> uh..ko bi le mel 20 let :)
<sasa84> bogdanov_, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9o2wGcPPOlk&feature=related
<Pepelka> YouTube        - &#x202a;Aleksandra Radović - Čuvam te&#x202c;&rlm;
<bogdanov_> ma
<bogdanov_> jebes balade
<bogdanov_> :P
<sasa84> zakon komad...predivno, savršeno! ;)
<bogdanov_> crazy sory 21
<bogdanov_> ;)
<sasa84> bejba ma tok lep glas...oh
<CrazyLemon> To je izpisovalo ''sistemsko napako notranjega senzorja'' in potencialno rešitev: ''Če niste prepričani, kaj storiti, postavite svoj prenosnik za nekaj minut v bližino vroče pare, da se bo očistil senzor.'' Na policiji so prepričani, da si je Harwell to izmislil le zato, da je lahko svoje ''žrtve'' fotografiral v kopalnici. Številni, ki so dobili isto sporočilo, so namreč res upoštevali 'navodila' in računalnike odnesli v kopalnico prav v ča
<CrazyLemon> su, ko so se prhali.
<CrazyLemon> LOL
<bogdanov_> hahaha
<bogdanov_> kvaje sfolkam
<bogdanov_> crazy as ti nesu?
<Sky[x]> ste vidl ? http://ednevnik.si/entry.php?w=stanekuhar&e_id=156389
<Pepelka> Hacked By MAD-EviL
<sasa84> hahaha računalnik dajte v kopalnico, pustite prižganega in odprtega. obrnen naj bo v tuš kabino.
<sasa84> PS. če se spletna kamera orosi, jo obrišite z čisto krpo, po možnosti goli :)))))
<sasa84> hvala za sodelovanje.
<sasa84> LP, vaš računalnik
<sasa84> LOL
<bogdanov_> lol
<bogdanov_> :D
<bogdanov_> mojga ni ujev u kamero
<bogdanov_> :PP
<CrazyLemon> premajhn
<CrazyLemon> za tvojga rabi 20x zoom
<CrazyLemon> :S
<bogdanov_> crazy haha
<bogdanov_> ti ze ves
<bogdanov_> k mors pol raperske
<bogdanov_> hlace nost
<nafisa> vun me je ruknlo :S
<bogdanov_> da se neupaz
<bogdanov_> kako hods
<bogdanov_> :P
 * sasa84 oslini prst in ga da v uho bogdanov_ :P
<bogdanov_> lol
 * bogdanov_ plune na ..... in ga da sasa84 ;))
<sasa84> ooo
<sasa84> even better :P
 * sasa84 vzame ..... in ...
<bogdanov_> :))
<sasa84> ja kaj čm druzga :P
<bogdanov_> tocn tko
<sasa84> veš d me je CrazyLemon dons kiknu dol s kanala :((((
<kekec> a kr? :P
<sasa84> a ni bedn tale hrvoje!
<kekec> zakaj to
<sasa84> pa alyosha je tud
<sasa84> zto k sva se o njem pogovarjala :(
<kekec> hah
<bogdanov_> crazy ccc tkole pa negre
<bogdanov_> :P
<sasa84> a ne?!
<kekec> a uporablja kdo soundcloud?
<Grega> durex
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> o gregc ;)
<Grega> o ljubezen
<Grega> no response :>
<sasa84> evo me ;)
<sasa84> Grega, ne smeš...k pol bo bogdanov_ lubosumn, pa sej veš...srbi prec vzkipijo
<sasa84> ;)
<Grega> mam rolarje
<kekec> a pol si kao hitrejši
<Grega> itak!
<sasa84> gregc je čist hud ;)
<nafisa> oj, Grega
<nafisa> bogdanov_, :*
<nafisa> haj, kekc
<nafisa> sasa84, :*
<kekec> js pa kr ne dobim ljupčka :(
<bogdanov_> nafisa :*
<nafisa> :******
<Grega> ja
<Grega> jaz tud ne
<Grega> jebemti
<kekec> oo :*
<Grega> prasica!!
<Grega> :)
<kekec> haha
<nafisa> Grega, joj ... sam pomislim, kak si ti tiste piščančje medaljone peku ... :d
<nafisa> oa mi ni, da bi ti ga dala
<nafisa> ampak ok
<nafisa> Grega, :*
<Grega> naj ti bo
<Grega> tokrat
<Grega> uh, sem potem naslednji dan bral... sva se kr hecala, sem videl :>
<nafisa> naj še kdo reče ... da nism prfukjena ... s pršilko se špricam po koži z vodo ...
<nafisa> ja, Grega ...
<nafisa> lepo da si bral
<nafisa> in lepo, da ceniš mojo pomoč
<Grega> no.. glede pomoci..
<Grega> :>
<nafisa> kaj ... povedala sem ti, kako se zmrznjene medaljone peče ...
<nafisa> k nisi mel pojma :D
<Grega> ne vem ce nisi bla ti bolj pijana kot jaz
<nafisa> pijana?
<nafisa> haha
<CrazyLemon> ona ne pije..ona mumila jemlje
<nafisa> ne
<Grega> zadeta
<bogdanov_> haha
<Grega> hm, kje so ti logi
<nafisa> najbolj razširjeno mumilo, CrazyLemon ... je alkohol
<nafisa> pa Å¡e legalno je
<kekec> zakaj pol druge droge?
<kekec> hah
<CrazyLemon> nafisa to se vsi mumilarji tolažijo..da je alkohol mumilo
<nafisa> a ti se s tem tolažiš?
<nafisa> no ... mal v ubuntu teme ... zakaj skor nobenga ni blo dons v pipi?
<CrazyLemon> ker so prevajalci spešl :)
<tolmun> kdaj bo naslednja moznost za zmetek v pipi?
<sasa84> nč folk, pridni bodte
<sasa84> nočk
<kekec> nočko
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] sasa: [11.04] Namizje se sesuje - prikaže se križec  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4989/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> tolmun drugi mesec :)
#ubuntu-si 2011-06-10
<CrazyLemon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mS00alKuUhY
<Pepelka> YouTube        - &#x202a;Biljardnica&#x202c;&rlm;
<CrazyLemon> tipi delajo reklame
<CrazyLemon> ne se hecat
<CrazyLemon> http://www.popartuk.com/humour/keep-out-unless-you-have-really-big-boobs-pp0351-poster.asp
<Pepelka> Keep Out Unless You Have Really Big Boobs, Warning Private Property Poster: 91.5cm x 61cm - Buy Online
<CrazyLemon> want it!
<CrazyLemon> Kami_ še vedno čakam punbb temo :>
<uni4dfx> woo
<uni4dfx> kdo ugane kje sm biu
<CrazyLemon> BJ?
<uni4dfx> Jägermeister Excess & Nite
<uni4dfx> :D
<uni4dfx> spodi v slovenijalesu
<uni4dfx> unlimited zastojn pijača :D
<uni4dfx> jägermeister-based obviously
<CrazyLemon> kul :D
<CrazyLemon> jager je kul
<uni4dfx> ja...
<CrazyLemon> unlimited + zastonj je kul
<uni4dfx> *dizzy*
<CrazyLemon> :))
<uni4dfx> pa hude babe za crknt :D
<uni4dfx> also 3/4 folka se je prpelal s poršeji
<uni4dfx> wtf man...
<CrazyLemon> a ti nimaš poršeja??????
<CrazyLemon> SO NOT COOL MAN..SO NOT COOL
<uni4dfx> ma ja, sam eno ušivo bmw7ko
<uni4dfx> letnik 2009, staro k zemla
<CrazyLemon> 7ko?? pa kaj si fcking upokojnc da voziš 7ko?? đizs krajst man..you have no taste at all
<uni4dfx> :D
<CrazyLemon> tr00 student vozi
<CrazyLemon> bmw x6 5.0
<uni4dfx> heh
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: [rešeno] [11.04] Namizje se sesuje - prikaže se križec  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4989/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] kubanc: [rešeno] [11.04] Namizje se sesuje - prikaže se križec  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4989/new/posts/
<alfi> kaj mate v sloveniji tudi +30? jao vroce tukaj :P
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: [rešeno] [11.04] Namizje se sesuje - prikaže se križec  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4989/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> alfi 24°
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> oz malce manj
<alfi> tukaj zge sonce, sam se pocasi dnevi krajsajo
<alfi> al se men sam tak zdi :P
<napsy> lp
<kubanc> L.P.
<miha> lp
<andrejz> CrazyLemon, zdaj si mi en sixpack dolžan, ker sem sesame-ju rešil 85 % težav s katerimi je smetil na forumu
<miha> andrejz, frajer
<CrazyLemon> andrejz a pršu vam je težit v pipo?
<andrejz> ja
<CrazyLemon> a je tudi v živo "tak" ?
<andrejz> v živo je boljš
<CrazyLemon> it must be the internetz :)
<andrejz> samo po 10 minutah ni blo treba spraševat ker nick ma
<CrazyLemon> :))
<CrazyLemon> a je izvaju ankete nonstop????
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<andrejz> to ravno ne samo je bil pa ful zmeden
<andrejz> najbolj me je presenetila starost, sem mislil da bo tam 12-17 nekje
<andrejz> pa je bil starejši
<CrazyLemon> andrejz ko smo že pri starejših
<CrazyLemon> si vidu mail @ubuntu.si ?
<andrejz> a tvoj rant?
<CrazyLemon> moj mail ja
<andrejz> ja
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa od tistega dedka?
<andrejz> kakšen dedek?
<CrazyLemon> dva dni nazaj je en dedek poslal mail na info@
<CrazyLemon> emm..in na rant a si mislu glede wordpress + punbb ali maila na info@   ????
<CrazyLemon> ker js govorim nonstop o info@
<andrejz> mail glede  wordpress in punbb
<andrejz> maila od info jaz nimam
<CrazyLemon> bi mogu bit na mailing seznamu ker spadaš pod ubuntu.si domeno
<andrejz> no preveri, če sem gor
<andrejz> nafisa je drgač včeraj nekaj omenila enga dedka
<CrazyLemon> no ti bom forwardiral mail
<CrazyLemon> ker js mu ne morem in ne morem poslat maila
<CrazyLemon> in kdo drug res dvomim da mu je pisal
<upd> kdo to kdo to :)
 * CrazyLemon is getting sick of this shit
<CrazyLemon> andrejz sm ti poslal na @ubuntu.si mail
<CrazyLemon> dva maila
<andrejz> hm, samo ne vem zakaj mi na primarni gmail ne forwardira
<CrazyLemon> poglej nastavitve
<andrejz> wtf, s shranjenim username pa geslom se ne morem prijavit? a si mi uporabniško ime spreminjal kaj v zadnjih nekaj mesecih od kar sem se zadnjič prijavil ?
<CrazyLemon> kok vidim
<CrazyLemon> si se zadnjič prijavu
<CrazyLemon> aprila
<CrazyLemon> zdej je pa vprašanje
<CrazyLemon> katero uporabniško ime pa uporabljaš :)
<CrazyLemon> ker si mel 2 in sva se takrat menla kerga da ti zbrišem
<andrejz> hja ne vem, men se zdi da sva rekla da andrej.znidarsic@ubuntu.si obdrž
<CrazyLemon> tako je
<CrazyLemon> sej če želiš ti lahk pošljem novo geslo
<andrejz> daj pošlji novga pa bo mir
<CrazyLemon> na pvt maš začasno geslo
<CrazyLemon> congrats!
<CrazyLemon> :)
<andrejz> kul hvala
<CrazyLemon> np..a maš mogoče v inboxu info@ maile ?
<CrazyLemon> ne te moje k sm ti forwardiral
<CrazyLemon> ampak original
<andrejz> se pravi da bi rad da še jaz pošljem dedku odgovor al kako?
<CrazyLemon> jah če lahko ti js pošljem tisto kar sm js njemu probal poslat..pa sam copy paste narediš
<CrazyLemon> al pa neki po svoje napišeš
<CrazyLemon> ker kot sm prej omenu......res dvomim da mu je kdo odgovoru razn mojega poskusa
<CrazyLemon> in je žalostno to da dedek pri 75 letu k se trudu z ubuntujem noben pa mu noče pomagat :)
<andrejz> ej zakaj me na 3 minute ven vrže iz gogole ubuntu.si in se moramš še 1x prijavt
<CrazyLemon> andrejz ker si prijavljen v gmail? :)
<CrazyLemon> uglavnem..tnx..očitno tebi worka :)
<CrazyLemon> ne vem pa zakaj meni noče
<andrejz> ne dela
<andrejz> Delivery to the following recipient failed permanently:
<andrejz>     martin_vrbek@t-2.net
<andrejz> Technical details of permanent failure:
<andrejz> Google tried to deliver your message, but it was rejected by the recipient domain. We recommend contacting the other email provider for further information about the cause of this error. The error that the other server returned was: 550 550 5.7.1 <martin_vrbek@t-2.net>: Recipient address rejected: Please see http://www.openspf.org/Why?s=mfrom;id=andrej.znidarsic%40ubuntu.si;ip=209.85.212.44;r=smtp-good-in-2.mail.t-2.local (state 14).
<Pepelka> SPF: Why
<CrazyLemon> no..ni treba maila kopirat...nočmo da dedk dobi spam
<CrazyLemon> torej same shit kot pri meni
<andrejz> a z gmaila si mu že poslal?
<CrazyLemon> ne
<andrejz> mu boš?
<CrazyLemon> kr ti mu pošlji :)
<CrazyLemon> men je mal čudno da bi mu odgovarjal z druzga maila..ker ne bo vedu kdo pa kaj :)
<CrazyLemon> uglavnem..če poznaš kerga k ma t-2.net mail mu probi en test mail poslat z @ubuntu.si accountom
<CrazyLemon> če je pri vseh tako
<CrazyLemon> (domnevam da je)
<andrejz> poslano
<CrazyLemon> zanimivo je to
<CrazyLemon> da na info@ prispe
<CrazyLemon> medtem k v mail rejected emailu piše
<CrazyLemon> da mail ni bil poslan naprej
<CrazyLemon> brb
<andrejz> ja zato ker ga je samo @t-2 zavrnil :)
<CrazyLemon> dej alyosha a mi misliš prinest te slovenske al ne
<alyosha> mwahahha
<alyosha> tebi nosi poštar
<alyosha> jaz sem ze razvozu
<alyosha> zgodaj zjutraj
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> samo jaz vozim Pomjan, šmarje, gažon
<alyosha> mogoče bom potem še marezige
<alyosha> bomo Å¡e widli to
<alyosha> nwem pa kako maste vi to zrihtano da vam poštar nosi
<CrazyLemon> pa greš tle mimo mene pa ne prineseš
<alyosha> negrem mimo tebe ker grem po stari dol:p
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> za gor grem pa čez vangenel in proti marezigam
<alyosha> ki mam lih 2 časopisa še u Babičih
<alyosha> uglavnem
<alyosha> nisi na guest listi!
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> luzar :/
<alyosha> tii
<sasa84> juhuuu
<nafisa> b?
<nafisa> snoč sem kat zaspala zraven kompa
<CrazyLemon> Policija išče roparja v rožnatem in belem puloverju
<CrazyLemon> *cough* gay*cough*
<alyosha> :D
<zdobersek> zdej ziher cekirajo posnetke s parade ponosa
<zdobersek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bzE-IMaegzQ
<Pepelka> YouTube        - &#x202a;bike lanes&#x202c;&rlm;
<nafisa> o, saj so živi kle
<zdobersek> kaj pa, ce zivis v matrici?
<zdobersek> in so vsi ostali le hologrami?
<zdobersek> al se hujs, igralci.
<zdobersek> (Trumanov show)
<zdobersek> in si subjekt resnicnostnega sova, ki ga gleda cel svet
<nafisa> ja ja ja
<nafisa> dobr
<nafisa> ziher sem kot v thruman show-u
<nafisa> al truman
<nafisa> kakorkol že
<nafisa> neki tok dolgočasnega svet niti pod razno ne bi gledu
<zdobersek> mah
<zdobersek> sj ni dolgocasno
<zdobersek> v filmu, recimo, so mu nevemkajvse prpravlal
<zdobersek> sicer pa, film je film.
<zdobersek> (in ja, to je v scenariju, da ti predstavim to idejo, ker je zdej planiran cliffhanger ... bos ze vidla ;)
<zdobersek> http://www.siol.net/slovenija/novice/2011/06/sou_ljubljana_direktor_placa.aspx
<Pepelka> Direktorju Å OU v Ljubljani vendarle 5800 evrov bruto na mesec - SiOL.net
<zdobersek> jst bi tud :(
<CrazyLemon> eh.kaj ti bo ta drobiž
<CrazyLemon> pejt na medicino
<CrazyLemon> pa služ 10k €
<zdobersek>  6 let da trajbam knjige? ne hvala.
<zdobersek> plus, studij je time waste
<zdobersek> !g college is time waste
<Pepelka> College Is A Waste Of Time And Money. Here&#39;s A Better Way. What Do ... http://mixergy.com/college-waste-time-money-solution/
<nafisa> zdobersek, ti maš domišljijo ... ti kr filme snemi ... sam ne z mano :d
<zdobersek> :/ zgleda, da mi ne preostane druzga kot animirani filmi pol.
<nafisa> fajn
<nafisa> a bom lahko vidla pred premiero?
<zdobersek> ne vem.
<zdobersek> bo prej trailer zuni
<sasa84> oj alyosha
<CrazyLemon> je gledal kdo tole http://www.tv.com/30-days/show/36402/episode.html?tag=list_header;paginator;1&season=1
<Pepelka> 30 Days Season 1 Episode Guide on TV.com
<andrejz> ej, jeseni mislijo naredit en projekt računalniškega izobraževanja starejših
<andrejz> En od glavnih sponzorjev je seveda Microsoft. Kaj pravte da bi eno kontro naredli?
<miha> wov
<miha> a donacije zbiraš? :)
<andrejz> kdo donacije zbira?
<miha> prašam? :)
<andrejz> lahko mi kaj nakažeš
<miha> hm :)
<miha> če moje starše uspeš na ubuntu navadit, bi zlo verjetno kej.. :)
<bobe__> jst sm za
<bobe__> (kontro MS :)
<CrazyLemon> lugos budget pa MS budget..hmm..kontra will fail  :D
<bobe__> :) ma ni vse budget
<bobe__> eni znajo za mal dnarja dost nrdit, eni ga majo pa lahk tone, pa ne bo nč
<andrejz> CrazyLemon mi gremo pa abecedi
<andrejz> jaz (andrejz) pa bobe sva piknik mela, za izobraževanje je pa črka C (CrazyLemon) na vrsti :P
<bobe__> :D
<bobe__> +1
<miha> andrejz, nafisa mora bit zravn :)
<CrazyLemon> jah če boste mel budget kot MS
<CrazyLemon> bo CrazyLemon z veseljem kaj naredu
<CrazyLemon> za dobr dnar alwayss :D
<andrejz> Crazy saj lahko doniraš
<andrejz> lej
<andrejz> lahok si predstavljamo, da ti je Lugos plačal 10 milijonov dolarjev, ti si pa ta dnar lugosu doniral
<andrejz> problem rešen :)
<bobe__> CrazyLemon: sej boš v dobri družbi ;)
<CrazyLemon> bobe__ dobra družba ne bo plačala mojih računov!   ali pač?? :>
<andrejz> Crazy ne smeš vse samo skoz dnar gledat
<CrazyLemon> sj ne gledam skoz dnar
<CrazyLemon> skozi očala gledam
<bobe__> ja obogatel ne boš na tem projektu, to ti lahk garantiram :)
<bobe__> bi pa najdli gnar, da se pokrije predavanja ...
<CrazyLemon> bobe__ a ti boš nov lugos predsednik? :)
<bobe__> no way
<CrazyLemon> zakaj no way
<andrejz> CrazyLemon, ti boš
<andrejz> pa saj to smo se že zmenil .. ne se zdaj finga delat
<bobe__> se počutm čist v redu tako
<CrazyLemon> js bi predlagu
<CrazyLemon> andreja krevla
<CrazyLemon> (Å¡e en andrej..pain in the ass so tile andreji)
<andrejz> CrazyLemon, ti nisi član, ne moreš nič predlagat ;)
<bobe__> enlight me
<CrazyLemon> andrejz emmmm sm? :)
<CrazyLemon> od kje tebi da nism js član lugosa
<andrejz> ja pol pa dolžnosti ne izpolnjuješ ker nič na občni zbor ne hodiš
<bobe__> hehe
<andrejz> čak te bom disciplinski prijavil
<CrazyLemon> bobe__ en fri asistent..sm vidu da ima na mailu folder "lugos" :D
<andrejz> samo se bodo moral najprej zment kdo je predsednik
<CrazyLemon> andrejz js nism v odboru..js sm sam član
<bobe__> kul
<andrejz> odlično
<andrejz> potem lahko kandidiraš
<andrejz> zdaj moram samo statut pogledat, če te lahko v odsotnosti izvolimo al ne
<andrejz> :)
<bobe__> :D
<bobe__> lahk pa dopolnemo statut
<bobe__> morm ene smrekove vršičke suknt
<andrejz> ok
<CrazyLemon> lol?
<andrejz> če bo kdo kaj dodal k debati - https://docs.google.com/document/d/1f-H5-GM5QmL8EvZhln7RznylsVUj2KoS4ANjkk5J8rM/edit?hl=en_US&authkey=CIGhkuEI
<Pepelka> Moved Temporarily
<alyosha> hejho
<alyosha> vidim tu da se neki menite za eno izobraževanje:D
<alyosha> tu na obali mamo tudi u planu z enim društvom organiztirat nek itakega
<alyosha> samo zdj mamo malo probleme z financiranjem u naši občini ker baje da ni občina kot se zagre:)
<alyosha> bi se pa nardila ena podobna varjanta kot je to gor v tem dokumnetu
<alyosha> edino mogoče bi se nardilo malo bolj na izi in bolj osnovno ker ljudje so presenetljivo "počasni"
<alyosha> :)
<alyosha> crazy pa se je ze neki javu da bo prišu če mu damo za burek in jogurt:)
<alyosha> pa bo predaval:)
<alyosha> oz. izobraževal
<alyosha> a je toko CrazyLemon
<alyosha> :)
<andrejz> @alyosha: najboljš je, eč recimo en del od teh štirih tam pripravte
<andrejz> pa potem lahko Å¡e vse ostale materiale uporabite pa boste mel manj dela
<bobe__> lej ga, najprej bi rad ne vem kolko keša, pol se pa proda za burek in jogurt ;)
<alyosha> :)
<bobe__> alyosha: na obali se lahk obrnete na ...
<alyosha> andrejz ja use je zdj odvisno od financiranja
<bobe__> kaj so že uni na faksu
<alyosha> če bo dala občina kaj denarja boto lahko večkratni event
<andrejz> zakaj pa rabiš dnar
<alyosha> recimo mesec dva
<alyosha> vsak vikend
<Sky[x]> lp
<andrejz> @bobe_: neki linux crew
<alyosha> ja za PC-je prostor
<alyosha> in dodorno
<alyosha> podobno
<alyosha> Sky[x] hello
<andrejz> mam jaz njihov mail
<alyosha> kaj si ti al nisi ti apple fan?:D
<bobe__> prostor ti dajo na faksu
<alyosha> bobe__ kdo je ta linux crew?
<alyosha> misliš da bi dali prostore
<bobe__> čak
<alyosha> to nismo pomislili niti:)
<Sky[x]> nism fan :P
<bobe__> valda bi
<alyosha> hehe
<bobe__> mi smo tam za ooo konferenco bli
<bobe__> so takj za
<andrejz> @bobe_: FE UL GNU/Linux crew (provisional name)
<alyosha> Sky[x] to so mi tu rekli ker vem da nekdo na kanalu je...smao se ne spomnem kdo:)
<bobe__> Matjaž Kljun je
<bobe__> un faks pr internatu
<bobe__> matematika, ipd
<andrejz> itak da vam dajo plac
<andrejz> samo rečt je treba
<bobe__> pa Å¡e spredavajo kaj lahko
<Sky[x]> dond sem v istly za 4 eur kupu uno ta tenko torbico da ga not pospravm
<Sky[x]> n ne vem kaj ampak tok da v neki napravm je ql :D
<alyosha> bobe__ zdjso preselili fax ni več tam
<alyosha> je u novi Å¡oli:)
<alyosha> mogoče majo še kaj več placa
<alyosha> vidiš moramo se malo povezat z tem Kljunom
<alyosha> pa kaj pol bi lahko računali na to
<alyosha> da kdo od ubuntu slovenija
<bobe__> aha. ja, Kljun je takoj za take stvari
<alyosha> pride povedat kaj
<alyosha> ?
<alyosha> CrazyLemon naprimer ćivi tu 3minute proč od faxa
<alyosha> samo od je kapitalist:D
<alyosha> hoče €
<alyosha> :D
<bobe__> ja jst poleti takj vzamem en dan dopust apa pridem na obalo kaj o OOo /LO povedat
<andrejz> no evo enga kandidata maš že :)
<andrejz> @alyosha: samo rečt je treba znat
<alyosha> hehe poleti težka da bo kaj ker to use traja:)
<alyosha> in zdj pripravljamo
<andrejz> ljudje so že zagnani samo so vsak zase nekaj pol se pa nič ne nardi
<alyosha> festival
<alyosha> dvodnevni
<alyosha> u kopru
<bobe__> sej vem
<bobe__> pa sej je jesen tud lepa na obali :)
<CrazyLemon> alyosha ćivi?? ne razumem albanian..dej po slovensko/hrvaško/angleško
<alyosha> bi pa to blo u sklopu Kluba aktivne mladine:)
<alyosha> CrazyLemon kaj bi ti?
<andrejz> :)
<alyosha> zdj en dan se dobimo na nekem sestanku pa bom jz to malo povedal naprej
<bobe__> alyosha: pa če j mladina navedena, bi tud Brecelj posodu prostore v MKCju
<alyosha> ki se je zdj malo ustavlo
<alyosha> bobe__ ja ena od varjant je ja MKC
<alyosha> ker je tudi u dolgoročnem planu da ta klub prevzame mkc
<alyosha> mislim prevzame
<bobe__> vam še kaj zašpila zvečer :)
<alyosha> tko....ko se brecelj upokoji
<CrazyLemon> oh ne
<alyosha> samo mkc je tko
<CrazyLemon> js ne grem k breclju
<alyosha> vidiš
<bobe__> alyosha: a to bo kdaj al kaj? :)
<alyosha> tašni kot je CrazyLemon naprimer
<alyosha> slišijo za mkc
<alyosha> tudi če samo prostor
<bobe__> nestrpnež ;)
<alyosha> in takoj brecelj
<alyosha> in neki joče
<alyosha> da on pa tam negre
<alyosha> pa sploh neve zakaj
<CrazyLemon> pa valda..če pri tipu smrdi tam
<alyosha> ampak dobro
<alyosha> to so tašni omejeni kaj češ:DD
<CrazyLemon> in sm bil v mkc-ju že dostikrat :)
<bobe__> pa tm zravn imahjo italjani en lep plac z barčkom pa malo učilnico
<alyosha> bobe__ ja baje da se neki pripravlja na upokojitev ja:) zdj neki muzikalno kariero začel s5 oživljat
<alyosha> :)
<CrazyLemon> sj obstaja pina :)
<bobe__> se da narest en internacionalni projekt ...
<alyosha> CrazyLemon  pina smrdi
<alyosha> samo pare pobirajo
<CrazyLemon> alyosha ti smrdiš!!
<bobe__> :)
<alyosha> nardili nebojo dosti
<alyosha> oni so taki ko ti ja
<alyosha> sj
<alyosha> lopovi eni
<alyosha> :D
<bobe__> uglavnm
<CrazyLemon> jebiga..od zraka se ne more živet :)
<bobe__> prostora in folka je kolkr čš, ki bi to pomagal izpeljat
<alyosha> uglavnem no zdj sem zvedu par novih zadev tko da bo to počasi se začelo razvijat
<alyosha> pa u jeseni bi lahko
<alyosha> to nardili
<bobe__> no
<bobe__> nrdimo OK jesen
<bobe__> po celi slo
<alyosha> no no lahko bi uskladili tko nekako tudi ja
<bogdanov> :D
<bobe__> jst lahk u Potsojni organiziram
<alyosha> pa povabimo Å¡e medije bo CrazyLemon  kaj povedow
<alyosha> no bogdanov pa u kranju
<alyosha> on bi bil glavni gor
<alyosha> on samo reče pa usi morajo prit.D
<bobe__> MB imamo tudi pkrit
<bogdanov> alyosha ja
<bobe__> hehe
<alyosha> samo mu je treba dat 200€
<alyosha> :DD
<bobe__> pa NM
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> jebiga
<bogdanov> a hocte
<alyosha> lahko bi res nardili neko vseslovensko izobraževanje in osveščanje javnosti
<bogdanov> folk al ne
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> bogdanov for president!:D
<alyosha> za 200€ use zrihta.D
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> se od
<bogdanov> crazyja
<bogdanov> mtko
<bogdanov> :P
<bobe__> hehe
<alyosha> lol
<bogdanov> dobr ona
<bogdanov> je mau drazi
<bogdanov> ampak ok
<alyosha> nic moram jz it si nardit za jest:)
<alyosha> bbl
<bogdanov> hah prijatno
<bogdanov> crni
<bogdanov> :D
<bobe__> če nam uspe postav uno skupno stran poleti, lahko tam čez prvabmo folk
<andrejz> bobe_ zamenjajo če s ko :)
<bobe__> :)
<Sky[x]> na ksn razpis bi se mogl prjavt za izobrazevanje
<bobe__> jp
<bobe__> sej če tako postavmo, znamo še kaj dobit
<bobe__> nč, pičim. dijo
<upd> jo
<upd> kaj je naslov unga filma k je un kuščar v puščavi ?
<upd> oz. risanke
<upd> rango ja..
<bogdanov> lol
<napsy> cer
<bogdanov> lp
<bogdanov> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UWzCrU9Sd_U
<Pepelka> YouTube        - &#x202a;187 NIKADA NECES ZNATI&#x202c;&rlm;
<bogdanov> :)
#ubuntu-si 2011-06-11
<nafisa> tuc tuc tuc tn tn tuc tuc tuc
<nafisa> uni4dfx -xxxxxxxxxxxx
<Sky[x]> Life was much easier when Apple and BlackBerry were just fruits! #DamnItsTrue
<Sky[x]> HAHA
<nafisa> pred pol ure to ... to pomeni, da pred pol ure je tud MSN vun ruknlo
<Sky[x]> ?
<CrazyLemon> mumila :/
<Sky[x]> grr partov sem to je to k misko uporablam prevec :(
<CrazyLemon> un fucking believable
<Sky[x]> what ?
<CrazyLemon> mah
<CrazyLemon> tale mail saks ass
<CrazyLemon> brb
<nafisa> Sky[x], to so mumila ... pust ... ni važn ... CrazyLemon je na znanju spet
<nafisa> kaj pomeni contiguation?
<CrazyLemon> !g free dictionary contiguation
<Pepelka> continuation - definition of continuation by ... - The Free Dictionary http://www.thefreedictionary.com/continuation
<nafisa> ponavljajoč se?
<nafisa> ne vem, kak bi to prebrala
<nafisa> prevedla
<Sky[x]> repeated ?
<Sky[x]> al kva je ze
<nafisa> contiguation ... to mi dela probleme pa ne vem, kako bi se prevedlo
<nafisa> mislim, sploh v kontekstu pomena ne vem
<nafisa> Kontiguität (lat. contiguus: berührend, angrenzend) bedeutet zeitliches oder räumliches Zusammentreffen.
<kekec> kontinuacija XD
<nafisa> http://s4.mojalbum.com/fita-2-leglo-mladicki-stari-3-tedne-foto_10214304_17460276_18815251.jpg
<nafisa> ne, kekec ... ne gre to tko
<kekec> vem no
<nafisa> andrejz ne upošteva tega kot prevod
<zgaga> iiii
<nafisa> zgaga, ???
<zgaga> lustkani so
<nafisa> aja, kužeki :)
<nafisa> našla sem tko slikico
<nafisa> sem mela 6 let nazaj podobno situacijo ... pa Å¡e psica je bila podobna
<nafisa> tudi mešanka s kraškim
<nafisa> kraški pa šarplaninc
<nafisa> čudovita kombinacija
<zgaga> jst mam labradorca
<nafisa> uu, velko
<Sky[x]> p
<Sky[x]> lp
<Sky[x]> k po enmu mescu spet misko prklucs haha :D
<nafisa> haha
<nafisa> jao, ceto, jao
<napsy> lp
<Sky[x]> lp
<Sky[x]> pizda je smotana tale temna modra barva ki jo obarva mape v terminalu
<napsy> spremen :)
<napsy> Sky[x]: uporabljas ze vim? :)
<Sky[x]> bo treba spremenit
<Sky[x]> ne :D
<Sky[x]> sem itak netbeans user "P
<Sky[x]> :P
<napsy> hehe
<napsy> ker telefon priporocate da si nabavim?
<Sky[x]> htc desire ?
<Sky[x]> al pa galasy S al kva je ze ?
<napsy> neki sm studiru da bi si nexus s
<nafisa> galaxy S II
<napsy> mmm mal predrag
<Sky[x]> za google pejt delat pa ne bo predrag :P
<napsy> hehe :)
<napsy> Sky[x]: poznas koga ki obvlada django?
<Sky[x]> jp kiberpipa so sami django fani
<Sky[x]> najboljs da kr ganda kontaktiras
<napsy> aha
<Sky[x]> mavrik hruske mislm da tud dost vtem delata
<napsy> hmm
<napsy> sam so verjetno vbsi ze zaposleni :)
<Sky[x]> ne ti sam rec :)
<Sky[x]> #kiberpipa
<CrazyLemon> desire = sux
<CrazyLemon> tko da ..sgs2
<CrazyLemon> cena pa je verjetno tam nekje kot nexus :)
<kekec> kok pa je sgs
<CrazyLemon> sam nexus s = galaxy s
<CrazyLemon> kateri pa zna met probleme z gpsom
<CrazyLemon> google it :)
<kekec> ahh ;)
<kekec> 1€ z naročnino pr mobitelu
<kekec> :D kul
<CrazyLemon> jp
<CrazyLemon> sj vse je sam 1€
<kekec> ja men je tole kul k nimam vezave zdj
<kekec> pa razmišlam o noumu telefonu
<kekec> a ti bi vzel sgs2 na mojem mestu?
<kekec> al je ker bolši za 1€?
<CrazyLemon> sgs2 je kar prekleto dobr telefon ja :)
<CrazyLemon> najbolši zaslon ma
<CrazyLemon> je pa velik :)
<kekec> nima veze :D
<CrazyLemon> aja..pa upam da veš da tole 1€ pride z naročnino cca. 50-60€
<CrazyLemon> in ne z itak dzabest
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> sam fyi
<napsy> hm hm
<napsy> mislim da bom nexus s
<Sky[x]> jst sem sekr na ymbian s60 grrr
<Sky[x]> symbian*
<CrazyLemon> napsy iphone4!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Sky[x]> hehe
<Sky[x]> fak kva je folk cakov v vrstah cist nori
<CrazyLemon> jah..to je tak folk k ti..sam res ne vem kaj še počneš na tem symbianu
<CrazyLemon> maca maš pa symbian na telefonu
<CrazyLemon> to je prou bruka :S
<Sky[x]> eh lol
<Sky[x]> eno je komp eno pa tulifon
<Sky[x]> maile mam na telefonu
<Sky[x]> browser tud
<Sky[x]> aplikacije tud
<Sky[x]> kva pa se rabm
<Sky[x]> res da mal bolj pocas dela ze ampak zaenkrt se bo
<CrazyLemon> jah ni to eno..to je zdej vse isto :D
<Sky[x]> hehe
<CrazyLemon> to je kot da bi mel na laptopu ubuntu pa telefon iphone 3gs
<Sky[x]> iphone pa sigurno ne grem :)
<CrazyLemon> prau ne gre skupaj
<Sky[x]> nv zakaj bi se nov telefon kupoval ce je pa cist ok zaenkrt se
<Sky[x]> ajd
<Pepelka> miha (gateway/tor-sasl/miha) je zahteval sledečo operacijo:
<Pepelka> miha (gateway/tor-sasl/miha) je zahteval sledečo operacijo:
<Pepelka> miha (gateway/tor-sasl/miha) je zahteval sledečo operacijo:
<Pepelka> miha (gateway/tor-sasl/miha) je zahteval sledečo operacijo:
<upd> ..
<miha> :)
<CrazyMelon> wacap
<bogdanov> crazyhrvoje
<bogdanov> sta imaa
<CrazyMelon> nc
<CrazyMelon> dosadno
<CrazyMelon> :-[
<bogdanov> hahah
<CrazyMelon> kaj ti
<CrazyMelon> ne vrebas bejb
<bogdanov> mah
<bogdanov> su sm prj okol 8h
<bogdanov> pred tv
<bogdanov> pa sm se po urce
<bogdanov> nazaj zbudu
<bogdanov> :S
<CrazyMelon> kot najvecji penzioner :-/
<bogdanov> kes ti care
<bogdanov> a zuras
<CrazyMelon> v velenju
<bogdanov> kva tm
<CrazyMelon> zuram ja.. z mobitelom v roki ter v otroski postelji... hahaha
<bogdanov> LOL?
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyMelon> pizda.. zvenim kot. pedofil :-(
<CrazyMelon> ma prsu malo malo pogledat
<bogdanov> kva mas
<bogdanov> dol
<bogdanov> rodbino
<bogdanov> ?
<CrazyMelon> dol?  gor ja :-)
<bogdanov> ja no
<bogdanov> crazy prid u kr
<bogdanov> tim zrihtu ksno
<CrazyMelon> ma sj mi kle teta hoce zrihtat neke klinke - od sestricne frendice
<bogdanov> ja nj zrihta
<bogdanov> boli te
<bogdanov> 18+
<bogdanov> majka
<bogdanov> :P
<bogdanov> a mas dobro sestricno
<bogdanov> jst se palim na hrvatice
<bogdanov> :)))
<CrazyMelon> ne vem kaj je folku da vsak hoce neki zrihtat :-)
<bogdanov> crazy jah str si
<bogdanov> treba se uzent
<bogdanov> :P
<CrazyMelon> pah nc ji ne manjka.. sam ce je dobra al ne to. js ne. bi vedu :-D
<CrazyMelon> kurc zent.. ni to zame :-)
<bogdanov> kako neves
<bogdanov> pizda
<CrazyMelon> pa ona ni lih hrvatica.. stara je tvoje vere :-)
<bogdanov> u pol se bol
<bogdanov> znao sam ja da ima nesto u tebi
<CrazyMelon> nc grem js
<bogdanov> ajde
<bogdanov> pozdrav
<bogdanov> sestricno
<bogdanov> ;)
<CrazyMelon> rabim baterijo se jutri
<CrazyMelon> sevedna
<CrazyMelon> ne bom
<CrazyMelon> :-)
#ubuntu-si 2011-06-12
<CrazyMelon> ajde
<nafisa> tidam tidam tidam
<bogdanov> aja?
<nafisa> tralalalalalala
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> grem spat
<bogdanov> mj se
<bogdanov> :)
<Bilko> morgen
<nafisa> js pa misnla, ka za boga mi utripa
<LulzSec_> lp
<nafisa> oj ... samo pozdravim ... pol pa nazaj smrčat :D
<LulzSec_> ojoj
<nafisa> kaj?
<nafisa> do 5ih sem selala
<nafisa> delala*
<nafisa> z migreno
<nafisa> Å¡e 5 ur nisem spala
<LulzSec_> boga
<LulzSec_> pol pa razumem
<nafisa> kurc, ko ne morem nazaj zaspat
<LulzSec_> lp
<napsy> lp
<napsy> http://napotnik.info/c/rant.html
<Pepelka> c_lang
<napsy> en moj rant, mogoce komu kj pomaga :-)
<miha> http://www.sta.si/vest.php?id=1645975 ubuntu treba učit tko
<Pepelka> STA: Projekt starih staršev in vnukov spodbudil medgeneracijski dialog
<nafisa> bi prevajala ... pa Å¡e nisem sposobna
<nafisa> ta upd ma pa res dober net ... ni kaj :D
<miha> a jst nimam dobrega neta? :D
<nafisa> ma, nimaš tok dobrega, ko on ... skos ga dol meče
<miha> hehe
<zdobersek> lol @ http://lulzsecurity.com/releases/pronz.txt
<Sky[x]> http://24ur.com/novice/slovenija/zloraba-v-politicne-namene-ali-nepremisljenost.html#video
<Pepelka> Smo pred novim političnim škandalom? - 24ur.com
<miha> Sky[x], dolgčas sj nič takega ne pove
<miha> sam neki se koruzi v tri dni
<nafisa> pizda, mir dajte s temi politiki, jebotipasmater
<nafisa> sam Å¡e o tem se kregajo
<nafisa> namest, da bi trohico delal
<zdobersek> o.o
<zdobersek> politika je bv
<miha> zdobersek, ni... politika je velik zabave, sicer pa v grobem se gre za to, komu za kaj denar.
<miha> za vse ni denarja, torej treba izbirat za kaj je denar.. to je ..politika :)
<nafisa> rofl
<zdobersek> ce si dost pameten, ti je politika ko neka slaba komedija
<zdobersek> s/ce si dost pameten/ce ti je dost vseen
<zdobersek> ce ti ni, se pa pizdis.
<miha> ja men je vseen. vem, da jst ne bom dobu tega denarja, torej zarad mene se lahk igrajo ane
<zdobersek> LOLOLOLOL
<zdobersek> 25 tisoc kinezov so htel v slovenijo prpelat
<miha> lol
<zdobersek> svasta.
<miha> zdobersek, boljš kot da jih še 25 tisoč iz SFRJ uvozjo :)
<nafisa> rofl
<zdobersek> bi vsaj juznjaki pol mel mir, ko bi se narod nad kitajce spravu.
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] skynet: Android in Ubuntu  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4998/new/posts/
<Sky[x]> miha: govori o tem da so kitajci hotl NLB
<Sky[x]> in da so otl slo zeleznice
<Sky[x]> pa 25.000 svojih ljudi prpelat
<Sky[x]> a to se ti ne zdi kot nic ? :D
<miha> vsak nekaj hoče. ampak če bi pahor odobril, ne bi bli krivi kitajci, ampak pahor ane
<Sky[x]> jp
<miha> no.. torej?
<miha> američani tud marsikaj hočejo. ampak če pahor kej naredi, je kriv pahor, ne amerikanci.
<miha> ..
<Sky[x]> nv kaj bi pomenil za nas ce bi se odlocil za NLB
<Sky[x]> tist za slo zeleznice je kr zanimivo sam moti me 25k kitajcev da pride
<Sky[x]> kar je 2much za nas
<miha> kitajke so luštne :P
<miha> če bi bli sami tipi, pa ni ok :D
<Sky[x]> hehe
<Sky[x]> nakonc bi kitajci na tvoje otroke v solah s prstom kazal ej tega slovenca
<Sky[x]> a bi ti blo dobr ? D
<miha> nč slabš kot če cigani ali jugoslovani to delajo. vedn je problem če velik istih na kup. najboljš jih vse razpršit, da nikjer nimajo prevelik % ane
<miha> recimo tle v bloku je vse lepo zmiksano pa je mir.. so pa soseske kjer so sami isti na kup..
<zdobersek1> prekmurske vasi :)
<zdobersek1> oz. bolj dolenska
<zdobersek1> tam se najvec strelajo
<miha> ja dolenjska je katastrofa.. državi se ne da uredit pol bo pa spet kje poknl (ambrus) pa bodo pametnjakoviči govoril o "rasizmu"
<miha> krneki
<miha> pač če država lena,  najprej eni delajo sraje pol pa še drugi
<miha> oboji morjo vedet, da bodo dobl lekcijo :)
<miha> pa je mir
<miha> hmm kako se pr openoffice v kazalo vsebine da številčenje poglavij
<upd> http://speedtest.net/result/1337964359.png mal so pa pohitrili internet s 4mb :P
<miha> server busy :)
<miha> matr je butast ta openofifce
<LulzSec_> lp
<miha> lol
<miha> kaj maš ti z njimi? :)
<miha> lp
<zdobersek1> ZOMG
<zdobersek1> INVASION
<Real_LulzSec> rabim pomoc
<Real_LulzSec> hekal sem 127.0.0.1 pa mi je crknil comp ...
<Real_LulzSec> kaksen nasvet?
 * SonyCompany calls FBI
<miha> lulz
<SonyCompany> Yo LulzSec_ & Real_LulzSec
<LulzSec_> hehe oponaševalci ;D
<SonyCompany> yo mommas so fat they visible from the space
<SonyCompany> gonna be real easy findin u
<SonyCompany> yo mommas still fat
<mjaw> ;)
<miha> traceroute me :)
<miha> TheLulzBoat, še vedn nisi povedu kaj maš z njimi :)
<TheLulzBoat> nič, fanboy, ircam včasih z njimi
<zdobersek1> GOTCHA
<zdobersek1> eh.
<SonyCompany> GOTCHA
<zdobersek1> ** obrazpalma **
<TheLulzBoat> ste ze mislili, da mate world class hekerja v slo? :D
<miha> TheLulzBoat, world class hacker ne bi svojga ipja izdaju tkole
<TheLulzBoat> true
<miha> če pa kir je, pa ne bomo zvedl, dokler se ne izkaže, da ni tak heker.. kot je mislu :)
<zdobersek1> bv bi blo zvet v ilegali ...
<zdobersek1> ce se lahk razkrijes in potem zvis v zaporu!
<TheLulzBoat> mac spoofing pa take fore...sploh ne uporabljajo svojega neta
<TheLulzBoat> pač pa wifi
<CrazyLemon> oh gosh
<TheLulzBoat> kdo je pa leader se pa sploh neve...če sploh obstaja
<miha> spoofing ne omogoča pogovora.. vpn, tor.. botnet..
<zdobersek1> pomojem je Obama zravn!
<miha> spoofanje delu kvečemu v eno smer :)
<miha> deluje.. če sploh
<CrazyLemon> false!
<miha> CrazyLemon, ?
<CrazyLemon> z mac spoofanjem lahk ownaš lulzsec
<CrazyLemon> !
<miha> da rečeš da mas maca pa ne gre hekat? :)
<CrazyLemon> zdej ko sm sarkastično pripomnu kaj menim o spoofanju lahko grem..lp
<TheLulzBoat> kaj pa kaj mislite o jesteru,če kdo ve sploh kdo to je
<miha> a to on ko ono cerkev nadlegoval? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OZJwSjor4hM
<Pepelka> YouTube        - &#x202a;Anonymous Hacks Westboro Baptist Church Website During Live Confrontation&#x202c;&rlm;
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Null: Večno povezovanje do nekaterih spletnih strani  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4999/new/posts/
<zdobersek1> gremo narest AnAnonymous grupo
<zdobersek1> pa shekimo Anonymouse!
<zdobersek1> The Westboro Baptist Church believes that Barack Obama is the Antichrist, and that he forms an Unholy Trinity with Satan and Pope Benedict XVI, who they believe is the False Prophet.
<zdobersek1> nuff said.
<miha> :) tili so še boljš http://shelleytherepublican.com/2006/07/03/americans-demand-justice-tougher-sentencing-for-hackers.aspx
<Pepelka> STR † THE FREEDOM BLOG© &raquo; Americans Demand Justice: Tougher Sentencing for Hackers
<miha> drugač pa anone je pred kratkim razjezil tole http://www.religiousfreedomwatch.org/intolerance-hate/anonymous/
<Pepelka> Anonymous &#8211; Exposing Religious Intolerance
<TheLulzBoat> zdobersek, vbistvu se da
<miha> majo pa fajn muzko ti http://www.radiopayback.com/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] lapor: Android in Ubuntu  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4998/new/posts/
<Pepelka> Radio Payback
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] strauski: Večno povezovanje do nekaterih spletnih strani  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4999/new/posts/
<TheLulzBoat> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qPoIXwVVp6Q
<Pepelka> YouTube        - &#x202a;2011 Lulz Boat Odyssey - Final Cut&#x202c;&rlm;
<TheLulzBoat> napovedujejo nove napade v BLIŽNJI prihodnosti :D
<TheLulzBoat> morda kdo ve kako skriti IP?
<miha> TheLulzBoat, tle?
<napsy> TheLulzBoat: vemo :)
<TheLulzBoat> miha, ja
<TheLulzBoat> napsy, kaj veš?
<miha> TheLulzBoat, registriraš nick /msg nickserv help register
<miha> potrdiš mail
<miha> pol čez par dni pa greš na #freenode težit za 'cloak'
<TheLulzBoat> aha, hvala
<miha> vedno ko si prijavljen v nickserv je pol cloak
<miha> če nisi prijavljen, ga ni... če se hočeš vedno prijavit predn greš na kanale, rabiš npr SASL, glej http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nocloakonjoin
<Pepelka> freenode: frequently-asked questions
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Poni: Download prekinja  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4758/new/posts/
<napsy> 18:21 < TheLulzBoat> morda kdo ve kako skriti IP?
<napsy> najlazje je ce uporabis tor
<TheLulzBoat> kako pa?
<napsy> pise vse na njihovi strani
<napsy> https://www.torproject.org/
<Pepelka> Tor Project: Anonymity Online
<napsy> ceprav tut tor baje ne more zagotovit 100% anonimnosti
<TheLulzBoat> napsy, kaj ni stable verzije za linux?
<napsy> seveda je
<TheLulzBoat> hmm
 * miha tole probu https://trac.torproject.org/projects/tor/wiki/doc/TransparentProxy ... idealno za virtual mašino sam za tor :)
<Pepelka> doc/TransparentProxy – Tor Bug Tracker & Wiki
<miha> ker sicer morš vsaki aplikaciji povedat kaj naj ma za proxy
<miha> tole pa routa ves promet čez tor :)
<napsy> aja
<miha> ja, metodo 2 tle probu.. dela. tko sm zdj gor tle :)
<miha> .onion dns pa vse :)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] skynet: Android in Ubuntu  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4998/new/posts/
<TheLulzBoat> ok vpiso sem se kot root, ter pognal "apt-get install tor tor-geoipdb" inštalacijo, am I doing it right?
<napsy> TheLulzBoat: are you getting any errors?
<miha> sam še dhcp morš prepričat, da ti dns ne prepiše , v fajlu etc/dhcp/dhclient.conf dodaš/odkomentiraš supersede domain-name-servers 127.0.0.
<miha> supersede domain-name-servers 127.0.0.1;
<miha> da gre vse prek tor dns :D
<TheLulzBoat> Jun 12 18:53:51.228 [notice] Tor v0.2.1.30. This is experimental software. Do not rely on it for strong anonymity. (Running on Linux i686) Jun 12 18:53:51.229 [notice] Initialized libevent version 1.4.13-stable using method epoll. Good. Jun 12 18:53:51.229 [notice] Opening Socks listener on 127.0.0.1:9050 done.
<TheLulzBoat> experimental software???
<miha> TheLulzBoat, seveda.. to bo vedno experimental :)
<TheLulzBoat> miha~kaj Å¡e sedaj storim?
<miha> sicer pa morš se naučit to prov uporablat.. glej npr http://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2007/09/anonymity_and_t_1.html
<Pepelka> Schneier on Security: Anonymity and the Tor Network
<miha> ne vem, TheLulzBoat
<miha> #tor vpraši :)
<TheLulzBoat> to zakrije tudi IP oz.?
<miha> TheLulzBoat, če program uporablja tor, ga dokaj zakrije. če ga ne uporablja, gre mim tor ane...
<miha> zato pravim da mi on tutorial všeč.. ker programi ne vedo kaj se jim je zgodl
<miha> TheLulzBoat, morš pa pazit.. s tor je težje najt tvoj ip, lažje ti je pa prisluškovat.
<miha> za nekodirane stvari to ni vredu uporablat
<TheLulzBoat> zakaj pa lažje?
<miha> zato ker je mal exit nodov in ne veš čigavi so.. exit node odkodira vse predn gre na navaden net
<miha> in tm se da logirat,glej zgornji članek
<miha> če uporabljaš navadne serverje, ne .onion. vedno samo za kodirane.. ssl npr... https
<TheLulzBoat> ok prečitam pa gremo dalje
<TheLulzBoat> miha ~drugače je disk zakriptiran z truecryptom če si se nato navezoval
<miha> ne
<miha> če se ti logiraš na eno stran http://www.nekaj.com, se da snemat tvoj user ane
<miha> če se logiraš na https:// je dost težje ane
<miha> znotri tor omrežja je kodirano, ko gre pa vn na navadn net se pa to odkodira
<miha> in če se prijaviš ti brez kodiranja, lahk vsak beleži tvoj user/pass
<miha> in ostalo
<miha> na exit node
<TheLulzBoat> aha
<TheLulzBoat> mi je nekak jasno ja
<miha> pač preber take stvari predn delaš neumnosti
<miha> pa recimo glede torrentov https://blog.torproject.org/blog/bittorrent-over-tor-isnt-good-idea
<Pepelka> Bittorrent over Tor isn't a good idea | The Tor Blog
<miha> najboljš je čist ločit stvari...
<miha> eno za navadn net, eno za tor
<miha> vsaj mislim
 * miha pač mal testira ka to dela
<miha> TheLulzBoat, drugač pa tole iz #tor verjetn rabiš here is a guilde for setting tor up and polipo on linux/unix systems https://www.torproject.org/docs/tor-doc-unix.html.en
<Pepelka> Tor: Linux/BSD/Unix Install Instructions
<TheLulzBoat> še eno vpr. glede kriptiranja... je boljše zakriptirat cel disk al samo kontejner?
<napsy> mislim da je vseeno
<miha> najboljš večkrat :D (ne uporablam sicer tega)
<napsy> TheLulzBoat: kaj pa tako skrivas na disku? :P
<TheLulzBoat> :D
<TheLulzBoat> no vbistvu na linuxu sploh negre kriptirat celega diska
<napsy> seveda gre
<miha> debian to že privzeto ponudi pr inštalaciji
<TheLulzBoat> z truecryptom ne
<miha> !g dm-crypt ubuntu
<Pepelka> Encrypted filesystem with dm-crypt - Community Ubuntu Documentation https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedFilesystemHowto
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Android in Ubuntu  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4998/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> oh kako obožujem k folk z "hekerskimi" nicki sprašuje kako se uporablja tor
<miha> :)
 * CrazyLemon bere scroll log
<miha> Å¡e dobr da jst nimam hekerskega nicka :)
<CrazyLemon> js verjamem da si ti sam naredu vse
<miha> mal sm googlal
<CrazyLemon> in če bi mel nick v smislu AnonPwnzU
<miha> sicer pa sm povedu v tem logu vse kr sm naredu
<miha> v bistvu je čist enostavn
<CrazyLemon> oz. Lulz4EvEr
<miha> če pač mal znaš linux
<CrazyLemon> pol ja..bi mel dvome
<CrazyLemon> sam naredu sm mislu v smislu prebral ter naredu kot piše
<miha> ja
<miha> saj nimaš kej velik izumlat :)
<CrazyLemon> true that
<miha> CrazyLemon, sj ne da rabim.. sam tolk ko so frendi govoril o toru gor dol a je kul al ni
<miha> da sm moral probat :)
<miha> da nism več noob ane
<miha> sm mogu najprej googlat kaj tor sploh je :D
<miha> lol
<CrazyLemon> em..a to ti resno?
<CrazyLemon>  :)
<miha> ne čist
<CrazyLemon> miha say it isnt true
<miha> ampak zlo okvirno sm mel v glavi
<CrazyLemon> ker bom čist razočaran
<miha> kaj naj bi blo
<miha> vedu da obstaja
<CrazyLemon> jah..ampak si vedu da je proxy
<miha> pa da je to nek proy/p2p
<miha> ja
<win8> a ni tor nekaj v zvezi z nordijsko mitologijo?
<CrazyLemon> ja no..ne me kle strašit da nisi vedu kaj to je :D
<miha> win8, je
<CrazyLemon> thor ? :)
<miha> !g thor
<Pepelka> Thor (2011) - IMDb http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0800369/
<CrazyLemon> thor != tor
<CrazyLemon> :>
<miha> !g tor
<Pepelka> Tor Project: Anonymity Online http://www.torproject.org/
<win8> aha, to je neki da se kao skriješ na netu
<CrazyLemon> no such thing :)
<miha> hja
<miha> večina te težko izsledi. sam če maš pol občutek, da te NOBEN ne more... je pa naivno..
<miha> odvisn koga se bojiš
<CrazyLemon> sm bral en research o user agentih..pa pravijo da te sam po teh informacijah lahk naredijo nek vzorec :)
<miha> pa kaj delaš
<CrazyLemon> -te
<miha> CrazyLemon, ja.. zato zagovarjam z virtualbox posebi inštalacijo sam za to
<miha> ne sme bit povezave med CrazyLemon  in TorLemon
<miha> Tor343
<miha> .D
<miha> recimo tle, da sm z 'miha' je že narobe
<miha> če bi hotu kej skrivat
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] sese12: Večno povezovanje do nekaterih spletnih strani  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4999/new/posts/
<zdobersek1> !g backtrack linux
<Pepelka> BackTrack Linux - Penetration Testing Distribution http://www.backtrack-linux.org/
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek1 h4x0r!
 * CrazyLemon bows
<zdobersek1> Grazie.
<zdobersek1> uglavnem, ni sam Penetration Testing distro, je tud Penetration ...
<zdobersek1> pa ne okol govort.
<miha> predvsem ma lep wallpaper
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek1 ti to resno?
<win8> torbutton alpha za ff4 ne dela na freenode.si irc
<CrazyLemon> pa to uporabljaš ko si s punco al ... ?
<miha> win8, torbutton ne kontrolira pluginov
<zdobersek1> -.-
<win8> ugotovil hard way
<miha> win8, probi IE proxy settings spremenit, menda za flash to pomaga
<win8> kasneje
<LorD_DDooM> Chatzilla ne dela več v FireFox 5 :S
<miha> CrazyLemon, lol
<CrazyLemon> miha ? :)
<miha> <zdobersek1> uglavnem, ni sam Penetration Testing distro, je tud Penetration ... <CrazyLemon> pa to uporabljaš ko si s punco al ... ?
<CrazyLemon> ah..ti bl pocas beres :D
<miha> ja
<miha> win8, pa ta freenode chat ne podpira SASL, tak da ne bo Å¡lo
<miha> xchat recimo gre
<CrazyLemon> irssi tut
<CrazyLemon> /server -ssl irc.freenode.net 7000
<miha> CrazyLemon, SASL je za prijavo
<miha> dela normalno, prek ssl, prek tora je pa obvezno
<CrazyLemon> prijavo v tor omrežje ? al kam?
<miha> prijavo v nickserv
<miha> freenode filtrira tor povezave, ki se ne prijavijo z nickserv userjem
<CrazyLemon> emmmm
<CrazyLemon> ne bi vedu
<miha> http://blog.freenode.net/2010/01/connecting-to-freenode-using-tor-sasl/
<Pepelka> Connecting to freenode using Tor: SASL &laquo;  staffblog
<CrazyLemon> tok se pa ne spoznam na freenode :D
<miha> CrazyLemon, prej sm nafiso to učil z xchat, SASL.. ker naredi  cloak takoj, pred joini
<miha> http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nocloakonjoin
<Pepelka> freenode: frequently-asked questions
<nafisa> kaj kaj kaj?
<CrazyLemon> hmmm
<nafisa> spet mene po zobeh vlačte?
<miha> nafisa, to s prijavo v freenode za cloak :)
<nafisa> aja
<miha> nafisa, sam dobr pišem o teb no :)
<nafisa> ok :)
<miha> :)
<CrazyLemon> miha ma sama pozitivna mnenja o mumilarjih
<CrazyLemon> tko da no worries
<CrazyLemon> brb
<miha> :)
<miha> http://www.dnevnik.si/novice/zdravje/1042451636
<Pepelka> Epidemija debelosti na Otoku: Enoletniki tehtajo po 20 kilogramov, &scaron;estletnika zadela kap | Dnevnik
 * CrazyLemon ma bratranca k pri 9ih mesecih tehta 11kg
<win8> odvisn kolk je velik
<win8> čeprov je mal velik
<win8> moj tamal pri 8 mesecih tehta 8,5
<CrazyLemon> fatty :>
<win8> sploh ne
 * CrazyLemon needs moviez
<nafisa> nehte ga srat
 * CrazyLemon ne kaka
<nafisa> bogi
<nafisa> te matra zaprtost?
<nafisa> moreš klistir pol nardit ...
<CrazyLemon> ti si seznanjena s klistirjem tko da ga prepuščam tebi.. js bom raj zaprt!
<nafisa> ja ... js ga ne delam v te namene
<kekec> hahh nafisa
<kekec> c c c
<CrazyLemon> tko ja..rajcaj nedolžne kekce... le kje ti je meja?!?!
<CrazyLemon> :/
<kekec> rajca? :P ne vem no
<nafisa> CrazyLemončka rajca, veš ...
<nafisa> pol pa ...
<CrazyLemon> ne jo branit! ker vem da teb hormoni nabijajo in te vsaka objava domnevne ženske na ircu rajca
<CrazyLemon> je res bogdanov ?'
<kekec> ona ni domnevna če jo mam na fejsu
<bogdanov> kva
<kekec> :D
<CrazyLemon> joj..vidi se da si Å¡e mlad :S
<kekec> zakaj?
<nafisa> kekec, fejs lahko laže
<CrazyLemon> no vidiš..priznala je!!
<CrazyLemon> :>
<nafisa> ne, nisem
<bogdanov> lol
<kekec> joj...
<nafisa> samo rekla sem, da lahko laže
<nafisa> nisem pa rekla, da je dejstvo, da obstajam, lažno
<bogdanov> lol
<nafisa> da ne obstajam*
<nafisa> ah
<nafisa> tv me moti
<miha> CrazyLemon, jst sm že dost let na ircu, da vem, da nafisa resnična oseba, tud če nimam pojma čist kdo natanko :)
<CrazyLemon> miha js tudi mam že kar nekaj let irc izkušenj da vem da so vsi moški dokler ne dokažejo drugače
<kekec> Crazy js sm najmn na ircu pa vem da je real :D
<CrazyLemon> kekec a jo poznaš v RL?
<nafisa> andrejz me pozna
<nafisa> sasa84
<nafisa> BigWhale
<nafisa> Å¡e kdo?
<CrazyLemon> lol
<nafisa> ja, Sky[x] že mal dlje
<CrazyLemon> js govorim na splošno
<nafisa> ma, si rekel, če me kekc pozna v rl
<bogdanov> lol
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> pa ja
<CrazyLemon> predvideva ker če te ma na fejsu da že ne moreš bit moški
<nafisa> no ... jst sem jih par naštela, ki lahko povejo, da sem realno bitje ...
<nafisa> iz kože, kosti ... drobovja ...
<bogdanov> crazy ke mas sestricno
<CrazyLemon> sam želim mu povedat da to da če ti nekoga maš na fejsu
<CrazyLemon> ne pomeni da je oseba istega spola oz. enaka kot na fejsu
<nafisa> ja, to je res
<CrazyLemon> ne želim da enkrat kekec postane
<nafisa> majo full profilov, v katerih se lažejo
<CrazyLemon> kekecGotRaped
<bogdanov> kekec je bestr z bedancam
<CrazyLemon> kekecGotRapedByAHugeHairyGuy*
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov ne vem..doma so verjetno
<bogdanov> aj
<bogdanov> gara
<kekec> keri otroci
<CrazyLemon> več al manj so vse
<nafisa> kekec ... prid na #ubuntu-si-offtopic
<nafisa> pust tele majmune
<CrazyLemon> ja kekec..pejt tam..da te zvabi v svojo past!
<kekec> ha-ha
<bogdanov> lol
<kekec> kdo navija za anonymous?
<kekec> :P
<nafisa> miha
<bogdanov> srbija do tokij
<bogdanov> mjte se
<bogdanov> mwa
<nafisa> papa, srb
<miha> nafisa, jst pa že ne
<nafisa> haha :D
<nafisa> zezam, mihče
<upd> ola
<nafisa> oj, upd
<upd> kaj dogaja
<kekec> 1337 all the way
<upd> cool
<kekec> kaj ti
<upd> nič, glih iz ljubljane, sm na poti domov skoraj eno srno zbil, bremzal ko nor :)
<upd> siol, je dvignu hitrosti za đabe, tko da je zdej 6mb namest 4mb kar je kar ql
<kekec> cool
<kekec> js mam 100 pr t2 sam so škrti pa nč ne dvignejo
<upd> ja lol, kt da ni dost 100 :)
<kekec> :) nikol ni dost
<upd> :=)
<upd> nafisa;
<nafisa> kaj je, upd ?=??
<upd> pvt
<napsy> cer
<upd> čer
<kekec> čer
<Grega> bangkok!
<nafisa> singapur
<kekec> bihač
<Grega> dogose
<upd> napsy; delaš na kakšnem zanimivem projektu ? :)
<napsy> um trenutno sm prevec s sluzbo zaposlen
<napsy> tk da nimam casa kj vec delat
<Grega> napsy: a golang.si page lahko umaknem?
<upd> aja hehe, pol je tko, če v službi se kaj zatakne raziskuješ doma problem kdaj ?
<napsy> tudi ja
<napsy> mam vpn dostop
<upd> pa, se to dost dogaja ? ker jaz bi tudi verjetno, samo to pa pač ni plačano
<napsy> ma tak vcasih kj pokontroliram al pa kj popravim
<napsy> ne to ni placano
<Grega> nesposobnost se ponavadi ne placuje :>
<napsy> oz. lahka bi sam za tistih 20 minut se mi res skor ne splaca
<upd> aha, jah ne ni to nesposobnost, najdeš zanimiv problem, in ti v službi časa zmanjka, in doma raziskuješ ker ti je ql, je pa brezveze ker imaš ta problem skoz v glavi, tud če delaš druge projekte doma :)
<napsy> aha to je res
<napsy> al pa ce se roki blizajo pa morjo stvari delat
<upd> :=) zto bi jaz raje en usal job, neki delaš narediš zaključiš, doma pa delaš projekte prodajaš...
<upd> al pa to ja :)
<upd> no če bi bilo v službi 8€/h mi nebi bilo problem še 2h doma vložit :)
<Grega> ne bit tolk skromen :)
<upd> skromen, ne vem če ima v slo. ker programer sploh več kot 8€
<upd> oh ja lahkonoč..
<Grega> bangkok!
<Grega> v kinu sem bil prej, hangover 2
<Grega> kr v redu
<kekec> jp
<nafisa> hangover 2 ... hmmm ... ne vem, če sem gledala
<kekec> pol nisi
<nafisa> ok
<Grega> zdaj ves!
<Grega> :)
<nafisa> vem :)
<l0wkey> re
<nafisa> kuga pomen re?
<Grega> "skini gace"
#ubuntu-si 2012-06-04
<sasa84> juhuuu
<sasa84> oj lynxlynxlynx :)
<lynxlynxlynx> jutro
<lynxlynxlynx> in bbl, underlingi čakajo
<lupastro> underlungi? :)
<lupastro> jutro vsem
<sasa84> oj lupastro :)
<lupastro> ojla :)
<lupastro> kako kaj ? :)
<sasa84> ma bo bo ;)
<sasa84> ti?
<lupastro> lepo ;) jaz ok, se lih z eno ponudbo ukvarjam :D
<sasa84> huh, punudbo :D
<lupastro> jo pišem, ne da sem jo dobil :)
<lupastro> hahaha
<sasa84> haha :D
<lynxlynxlynx> podrejeni ;)
<lupastro> aaaa
<lupastro> sužnji? :)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Ubuntu 9.04  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38315/#p38315
<sasa84> jutro CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> jutro sasa84
<miha> http://dne.enaa.com/E-svet/Znanost/Nizozemci-bi-kolonizirali-Mars.html
<miha> http://www.slovenskenovice.si/novice/slovenija/kupujmo-ceneje-kam-po-cistilo-ajax
<miha> !g test
<miha> !g test
<Seniorita> Nizozemci bi kolonizirali Mars | Znanost | E-svet
<miha> !g test
<Seniorita> TEST INTELIGENCE http://www.nevtron.si/rnlinux/test/
<sasa84> miha, a ti ajax kupuješ pol v sparu? :))
<miha> :D
<miha> ma testiru sm, neki sm zavozu pr botu :D
<CrazyLemon> a to je redna rubrika pri SN?
<miha> CrazyLemon: ja
<CrazyLemon> men se zdi da je izbira trgovca kar nobrainer... v večini primerov je spar najcenejši
<CrazyLemon> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2154283/Cats-away-Artist-turns-dead-pet-flying-helicopter-killed-car.html
<Seniorita> Cats away! Artist turns his dead pet into flying helicopter after it is killed by a car  | Mail Online
<CrazyLemon> ahahahahaha
<CrazyLemon> sick shit :DD
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, sick
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 but funny!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Ubuntu.si Video Vodiči  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38316/#p38316
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, sick, very very sick :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 funny, very very funny!
<sasa84> noup, ne morš tko z muckom delat :((
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ni več "tisti" mucek ane :D
<CrazyLemon> zdaj je stuffed flying mucek :D
<sasa84> boga mucica :(
<lupastro> jao
<sasa84> lupastro, a ni boga mucica?
<lupastro> je :(
<CrazyLemon> you 2 are no fun at all :D
<sasa84> vprašanje komu manjka smisel za humor... :\
<CrazyLemon> to sploh ni vprašanje..its obvious :D tist k največ ':/'n ':(' naredi :D
<CrazyLemon> tistemu*
<CrazyLemon> kmalu bo joinal Å¡e
<CrazyLemon> alyosha_wc
<CrazyLemon> pa alyosha_kuhinja
<CrazyLemon> :d
<sasa84> ljoškoooo :)
<sasa84> alyosha_sql, si lepo praznoval? :)
<CrazyLemon> ni njega
<CrazyLemon> samo laptop se mu je zbudil iz spanja :d
<alyosha_sql> kva je kva je
<alyosha_sql> :D
<alyosha_sql> sasa84 lepo lepo:)
<alyosha_sql> sasa84 poglej tu CrazyLemon u elementu:D
<alyosha_sql> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VudJpH-ytH4&feature=related
<Seniorita> Technoviking original video HQ      - YouTube
<alyosha_sql> od 1m naprej
<alyosha_sql> :D
<alyosha_sql> 1:15
<alyosha_sql> :D
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> prekleti mumilarji :D
<alyosha_sql> sram te bodi ja
<alyosha_sql> :D
<alyosha_sql> CrazyLemon evo tu je pa sasa84
<alyosha_sql> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9PbZkuaStw0&feature=related
<alyosha_sql> :D
<Seniorita> Techno Viking Girl      - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> alyosha_sql ahaha
<CrazyLemon> fcking mumila
<CrazyLemon> ženska misli da je riba
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha_sql> samo da beka je hardcore huda
<alyosha_sql> :D
<alyosha_sql> boš vidu pol šele o ustane:D
<CrazyLemon> 1:10
<CrazyLemon> ahaha
<CrazyLemon> ma vidim da ni slaba..tudi ko leži in se trese kot da ma napad
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha_sql> hahhaha:D
<alyosha_sql> stupid russians:D
<CrazyLemon> stupid drugs :D
<sasa84> alyosha_sql, Å¡it, najdu si me :P
<sasa84> sm ti na fb čestitala ;)
<alyosha_sql> hvaala.D
<CrazyLemon> oo brzdej boj..
<alyosha_sql> nisem še nič gledal na FB
<CrazyLemon> hapi brzdej tu ju... :D
<alyosha_sql> nč več ni brzdejaže
<alyosha_sql> :D
<alyosha_sql> fenkju
<CrazyLemon> daj prst u strujuuuu .p
<CrazyLemon> :))
<sasa84> alyosha_sql, kakšen pa si???
<sasa84> http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&feature=fvwp&v=iKf46AlpndE
<Seniorita> MikesCostumes.com - Showing off the Hulk Costume      - YouTube
<alyosha_sql> hehe:D
<sasa84> povej...kok kej laufajo izpiti? ;)
<sasa84> a si kej pridn? drgač ...khm!
<lupastro> sasa84:  raje si to poglej ;)
<lupastro> http://youtu.be/HFEfjPQWdrE
<Seniorita> "The Dancer" (Mia Frye)  of Luc Besson 盧貝松之萬丈光芒      - YouTube
<sasa84> lupastro, +1
<lupastro> škoda, da ne najdem tisti del, ko pleše noter v sound boxu...
<lupastro> ki je tako mega
<lupastro> poznaš film?
<sasa84> ne, nism ga (Å¡e) gledala
<lupastro> govori o nemi punci, ki je menda učiteljica plesa in tekmuje v nekem klubu
<lupastro> ko jo spozna en informatik, se mi zdi, začne zanjo delat eno konzolo za virtualno glasbo...njeni premiki v vseh treh dimenzijah so dali od sebe različne zvoke...in izpade tako noro :)
<sasa84> zadnji film od bessona k sm gledala...mislm d ivana orleanska :)
<sasa84> lupastro, pust ženo pr mir! :)))
<lupastro> nisem gledal...sem pa druge ala leon in wasabi, ki je tako dober, da se pos***es od smeha :)
<sasa84> da jo ne boš kej drugač sprogramiral :)
<lupastro> haha ne ne
<sasa84> :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1443-2: Update Manager vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1443-2/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] medi1: začetno okno-spreminjanje  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38317/#p38317
<CrazyLemon> gre kdo http://lrk.fri.uni-lj.si/DK2012 ?
<Seniorita> DK2012 - Laboratorij za računalniške komunikacije
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: [12.04] prijavno okno - spreminjanje  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38318/#p38318
<kubanc> folk a kdo ve kok mas lahko poddomen za ftp'
<kubanc> ?
<CrazyLemon> ?
<miha> ? :)
<CrazyLemon> okrog mene je 6 his..ampak lovim pa 8 wirelessov
<CrazyLemon> prekleti idioti
<sasa84> juhuuu
<lynxlynxlynx> kubanc: a hočeš rečt, da ftp in http uporabljata različne resolverje za domene??
<kubanc> lynxlynxlynx, ja lej ne vem... jst sm ustvaril zdele eno poddomeno pa ne morem dostopat do nje preko FTP-ja, sicer bom se mal pocakal, mogoce se na serverju nastavitve shranjeujejo na vsakih 15 minut...
<kubanc> vsaj tko mi je zadnc reku...
<kubanc> a mi lahko kdo razlozi kaj je domenski alias
<miha> kubanc? jst enkrat pr mailu mel to da info@enadomena je bil isti mailbox na info@drugadomena
<miha> kubanc: preber dokumentacijo :D
<kubanc> ja ok, to je meni jasno
<miha> http://eatliver.com/i.php?n=8961 hm
<sasa84> miha, lol
<sasa84> a nucaš tud ti fotrov mastercard?
<sasa84> ooo BigWhale
<miha> sasa84: mislim, da ga nima
<sasa84> miha, naš tud ne... mislm, d ma pa mami neki...sam nism zihr :)
<CrazyLemon> https://24ur.com/novice/slovenija/slovenija-razvija-svoj-satelit-predvidoma-bo-koncan-leta-2013.html
<CrazyLemon> "Postavili naj bi jo nad Koprom med Šmarjami in Pomjanom, delovati pa naj bi začela še v tem letu."
<CrazyLemon> thats the way we roll
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> čeprav je to dokaj slaba lokacija..ampak ok :D
<Pepelka> 24ur.com - Slovenija razvija svoj satelit, predvidoma bo končan leta 2013
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, še haloze so bolš :>
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 zakaj že? :D
<sasa84> ...
<CrazyLemon> ,,,
<lynxlynxlynx> mhm, space.si majo zanimive
<lynxlynxlynx> mi je prav škoda, da je padel en projekt, kjer bi tudi oni dobili neki keša od eu
<CrazyLemon> nearly 10000 bundles were purchased and then downloaded from the Ubuntu Software Center in the first 72-hours of the Humble Indie Bundle announcement
<CrazyLemon> kul :)
<[nitro]> dober večer
<[nitro]> neki me zanima sam ne vem ce spada to sm lahk mal povem :)
<[nitro]> mam ubuntu server 12.04 in bi rad da mi wordpres posilja registracijske maile preko sendmail
<[nitro]> al obstaja kak drug nacin enostavnejsi s pluginom na kaksen drug nacin da se tale mail dostavit uporabiku ki se registrira na wordpress spletni portal
<mogul> http://i50.tinypic.com/2nlnb7.jpg
<mogul> moj prvi "resni" program za linux
<mogul> btw narejeno z Qt Creator
<CrazyLemon> [nitro] sj ma wordpress to ze builtin
<CrazyLemon> samo vpises smtp strežnik
<CrazyLemon> mogul zgleda kul
<[nitro]> ker pa ?
<CrazyLemon> [nitro] jah odvisno..lahko gmailov lahko siolov lahk pa lasten
<[nitro]> pol bi blo najbolj gmail se bom najmanj namucu
 * CrazyLemon se je speku in pise bl pocasi z eno roko...fyi
<CrazyLemon> [nitro] my bad
<CrazyLemon> tisto je za neki druzga
<CrazyLemon> Če želite v WordPress objavljati preko e-pošte, morate pripraviti skrivni e-poštni račun z dostopom POP3
<lynxlynxlynx> sej phpjev mail() najbrž kliče kar lokalni sendmail
<[nitro]> sej to sm popravu iz mail na sendmail v pluggable.php al neki takega
<[nitro]> sam sendmail ne vem ce mi porte prov sprejme
<[nitro]> kak mora bit na routerju glede sendmail za prejemanje in posiljanje na firewallu
<[nitro]> pa mam tud lokalni firewall
<lynxlynxlynx> o mrežnih nastavitvah pa nimam pojma
<lynxlynxlynx> maš pa kubanca tle
<[nitro]> dobro sej ne bom s tem dans bomo raje kak drug dan
<[nitro]> dost mi je ze par dni se mucim s tem sendmailom
<[nitro]> jst sm dal forward na lokalni ip 110 za sprejemanje in na lokalen firewallu 110 in in 25 out
<[nitro]> a je to ok ?
<lynxlynxlynx> ujemat se mora, več pa težko rečem :)
<[nitro]> sej i meni je to prvo prej sm mel to ze vse narejeno na gostovanju
<[nitro]> zdej je pa vse lastno :)
<CrazyLemon> netstat -tupan |grep sendmail
<[nitro]> sm neki je
<[nitro]> kaj vam pastam sej ni dost par vrstic
<CrazyLemon> pastebin it :)
<CrazyLemon> bbs
<[nitro]> http://pastebin.com/c7F6f7qj
<Pepelka> tcp        0      0 127.0.0.1:587           0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN       - Pastebin.com
<[nitro]> ene 25 en je 587 a ja sm dal 110
<[nitro]> verjetno je tud to narobe pol a ?
<[nitro]> evo sm popravu na obeh na 587
<[nitro]> wow neki napredka je.. registracija je prvic prisla do konca neki je bomo vidli ce je to al se ni :)
<miha> hm a tole treba prebrat?! http://books.slashdot.org/story/12/06/04/1229254/book-review-elemental-design-patterns
<Pepelka> Book Review: Elemental Design Patterns - Slashdot
<CrazyLemon> [nitro] pa si zihr da siol ne blokira porta 25? :)
<CrazyLemon> in 110 je za pop3..torej incoming in ne outgoing
<zdobersek> je gledu kdo GoT?
<[nitro]> crazylemon: nimam pojma to sm neki zasledu na netu o tem
<[nitro]> kako je s tem
<CrazyLemon> hah.. kr marko vozelj (ex čuki) bo tekmoval na dirki po sloveniji
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek dej ne si delat sramote na blogu no.. kak gsocov si če še linkat ne znaš :D
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon pri kateremu projektu to?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny !g webkit gamepad api
<Pepelka> [webkit-dev] Gamepad API [Was: New feature flag proposal: Joystick ... https://lists.webkit.org/pipermail/webkit-dev/2011-October/018248.html
<CrazyLemon> !g gsoc webkit gamepad api
<Pepelka> SummerOfCode2012/Projects/ZanDobersek_Gamepad_API ... https://live.gnome.org/SummerOfCode2012/Projects/ZanDobersek_Gamepad_API
<CrazyLemon> to bo to
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: kva sem mislinku?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek carlosa
<zdobersek> lalz
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: hvala, popravu.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek np
<dz0ny> družba, ve kdo kako obnovim datoteke zgodil se je namreč rm -rf /projekt
<CrazyLemon> emm
<CrazyLemon> !g photorec
<Pepelka> PhotoRec - CGSecurity http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/PhotoRec
<CrazyLemon> al kaj je že tist
<CrazyLemon> jp..to je to
<dz0ny> sem probu nič ne nejde
<dz0ny> najde*
<CrazyLemon> je... ga pol.. boš vedu za drugič :D
<dz0ny> tako hitro se pa ne vdam
<CrazyLemon> če boš najdu bolši program povej :)
<dz0ny> http://extundelete.sourceforge.net/
<Pepelka> extundelete: An ext3 and ext4 file undeletion utility
<dz0ny> v bistvu moram samo par faljov obnovit drugo je k sreči na githubu
<ennov> čer! a kdo ve kako prepričat nvidio, da moj monitor prenese sam 60hz nej ga ne tera na 75hz, ker mam pol zmazano pisavo
<lynxlynxlynx> https://sourceforge.net/tracker/?func=detail&aid=870305&group_id=10122&atid=110122 <-- lej ta bonbonček v našem trackerju
<dz0ny> ennov uporabi nvidijino orodje za nastavljanje, ali pa spremeni ročno v /etc/X11/xorg.conf vrednosti se reče "TargetRefresh" "60"
<ennov> v /etc/X11/xorg.conf sem že popravil pa pri vsakem zagonu spet isto.
<dz0ny> uporablajš open source gonilnike ali od proizvajalca
<ennov> te ki so privzeto za 12.04
<dz0ny> imaš nvidijino orodje ali ne?
<dz0ny> recimo ne primer kako urediš v xorg http://www.linux-noob.com/forums/index.php?/topic/3335-how-to-override-refresh-rate-with-nvidia-driver/
<Pepelka> How to override refresh rate with Nvidia driver - nVidia Problems - www.linux-noob.com
<ennov> Imam saj z njim nastavim, da lahko delam. po ponovnem zagonu je spet isto. Poskusil sem tud ročno (gedit). pa je pri naslednjem zagonu isto
<lynxlynxlynx> potem napačno datoteko
<lynxlynxlynx> kje so cajti, ko je bila konfiguracija statična
<sasa84> dragi moji...pridni bodte
<sasa84> lahkonočka ;)
#ubuntu-si 2012-06-05
<dz0ny> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rhythmbox/2.97-0ubuntu1 nov Rhythmbox
<Pepelka> 2.97-0ubuntu1 : “rhythmbox” package : Ubuntu
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<dz0ny> piše kod članke na ubuntu.si?
<dz0ny> danes,"ta tedne" je bilo par izdaj pa ni nič novega
<dz0ny> rhytmbox, gimp in pa http://developer.ubuntu.com/2012/06/top-10-ubuntu-app-downloads-for-may-2012/
<Pepelka> Top 10 Ubuntu app downloads for May 2012 | Ubuntu App Developer
<dz0ny> par predlogov
<sasa84> dz0ny, lohk pa kej napišeš in objavmo ;)
<dz0ny> moje tvorjenje stavkov  je bolj if / else
<sasa84> :)
<sasa84> bin/bash? :P
<dz0ny> trnutno php/js/ruby
<sasa84> achso ;)
<sasa84> pejmo počas ;)
<sasa84> pridni bodte ;)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1461-1: PostgreSQL vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1461-1/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] daark018: Izšel Firefox 13 z novim izgledom začetne strani!  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38319/#p38319
<jinzo> Grega, dobo punco, pa 606h idle timea
<jinzo> 606/24
<jinzo> to je 25 dni, matermilo :D
<sasa84> jinzo, punco si dobu?
<sasa84> :)
<Sky[x]> hehe
<jinzo>  module
<jinzo> sasa84, Grega
<sasa84> lol
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] sasa: Zemljevid Ubuntu uporabnikov v Sloveniji  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38320/#p38320
<lynxlynxlynx> sasa84: a si vse pobrisala? men nič ne prikaže
<lynxlynxlynx> http://www.geopedia.si/#T184_L1013_F57_x487939_y89943_s17_b4 <-- Å¡e vedno ta karta?
<Pepelka> Geopedia - interaktivni spletni atlas in zemljevid Slovenije
<sasa84> lynxlynxlynx, bemtiš... sm mogla nek popravt :)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] lapor: Re: Zemljevid Ubuntu uporabnikov v Sloveniji  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38321/#p38321
<CrazyLemon> al pa če bi link dala v post..ane sasa84 :p
<uni4dfx> A poznate tole
<uni4dfx> http://www.geopedia.si
<Pepelka> Geopedia - interaktivni spletni atlas in zemljevid Slovenije
<uni4dfx> Vpišeš v search: ubuntu
<uni4dfx> in ti najde uporabnike ubuntuja lol
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx no way!
<matija> :)
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon I know right. Mene tud ni gor.
<CrazyLemon> https://www.ubuntu.si/2012/06/zemljevid-ubuntu-uporabnikov-v-sloveniji/
<Pepelka> Ubuntu Slovenija | Uradna spletna stran slovenske skupnosti Linux distribucije Ubuntu | Zemljevid Ubuntu uporabnikov v Sloveniji
<CrazyLemon> no wai!
<CrazyLemon> :>
<uni4dfx> oh
<uni4dfx> sej veš da ne berem :D
<CrazyLemon> right..to da si zdaj joinal kle in napisal glede geopedie je naključje ane :>
<uni4dfx> en mi je link poslal ;)
<uni4dfx> in kje drugje bolš vprašat kot tuki
<CrazyLemon> to je že star projekt
<CrazyLemon> sam k ni aktiven
<uni4dfx> za slovenijo je tko al tko brezveze karkol delat.. premal folka
<CrazyLemon> ma kaj za vraga zdaj ta novica je.. na forumu
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek any ideas
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: hrem prec pogledat
<CrazyLemon> ponavadi so ' ' delali probleme
<CrazyLemon> sam sm odstranu to
<CrazyLemon> pa tudi Č-je
<CrazyLemon> uglavnem..vse čudne stvari sm odstranu
<Grega> jinzo ;)
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: fixed.
<zdobersek> URL je bil zjeban, pa title atribut v <img>
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek no kul..ampak kaj za vraga je je..lo
<zdobersek> zarad nestandardnih znakov
<zdobersek> nestandardnih = non-ASCII
<Grega> jinzo: saj tu pa tam precekiram kaj se tukaj dogaja, vec se mi pa ne da :)
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek URL ni vseboval nobenega takega nestandardnega znaka .. geopedia.si nima nič takega v urlju :)
<CrazyLemon> title atribut je kar dolg ja..ampak spet nič takega ne vidim :S
<jinzo> Grega, saj, odrasel, resen, oženjen človek :P
<Grega> ma, ne ravno ozenjen :)
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: tadolgi pomisljaj :>
<zdobersek> resno,
<zdobersek> .
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek hm ?
<jinzo> Grega, saj to je lepo :P
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: fo real.
<zdobersek> –- != -
<Grega> a mi naredi kdo en page? cist preprost html, samo tekst je treba vstavit in oblikovat, pa kako sliko najt :)
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ma to sasa84 neki čara s temi pomišljaji :)
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ziher ma Windowse!
<uni4dfx> Vprašanje stoletja: Kaj imate raje, C-Pop, J-Pop ali K-Pop?
<zdobersek> No-Pop?
<uni4dfx> Not an option
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> o fanta - - CrazyLemon in zdobersek
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, kje pa si bil ti ves dan??
<sasa84> Sky[x], bled je zlooo lep bil dns ;)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 lj
<sasa84> ooo
<sasa84> hvala lepa k si se oglasu
<sasa84> upam, d si se kej name spomnu, k si se mim pelou :S
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 čisto nič
<CrazyLemon> in kaj ti bluziš..10min nazaj si rekla da si bila na bledu
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] sasa: Re: Zemljevid Ubuntu uporabnikov v Sloveniji  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38322/#p38322
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, sj pop. sm bla že nazaj :P
<dz0ny> sasa84: pofočkate? cmon' kera beseda
<sasa84> dz0ny, luštna je
<dz0ny> ja v zadnjem času jo res bolj zasledim, samo me spominja na nekaj otroškega ...
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 in drugič bl pametno poimenuj fajle :D
<sasa84> dz0ny, prav da te
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, mislm... vi ste krivi, če en znate uštimat stvari :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ne..ti si kriva ker ne znaš normalno poimenovat fajla
<sasa84> ohoho, ne pa ne! :P
<sasa84> zdj so fajli krivi...prej mejl
<sasa84> kwa bo naslednič?? asteroid?!
<dz0ny> Grega: lenoba?
<sasa84> ts ts ts
<sasa84> šibam jst pančkat
<sasa84> pridkani bodte
<sasa84> nočkula ;)
<uni4dfx> A bo kdo gledu venero al kaj je že tist
<CrazyLemon> Za pozitivno oceno je ponavadi potrebno imeti od 70-81 %. Odvisno od profesorja. Recimo pri projektnem vodenju potrebujemo krepko čez 80 % za pozitivno oceno in 95 % za A (oz. 10). Ocene so začnejo pri C, vsaj kar je nižje je fail. Ponovnih izpitov ni. V primeru, da ne narediš predmeta v prvo pozitivno ga pač nisi naredil in ga moraš ponoviti. En predmet stane 2.100 USD.
<CrazyLemon> đizs krajst :D
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon USA?
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx jp
<uni4dfx> figures
<uni4dfx> tm so univerze samo Å¡e za dnar delat
<uni4dfx> naučijo te pa lih tolk k v vzhodni tunguziji
<Grega> dz0ny?
<dz0ny> grega: pri lenobi ne pomagam, pri neznaju ja. Torej?
<Grega> malo krivicno, se ti ne zdi?
<dz0ny> ne, v času googla ne? Predvsem ker sem že imel izkušnje s tem...
<dz0ny> uni4dfx http://edition.cnn.com/video/flashLive/live.html?stream=stream1
<Pepelka> CNN.com Live
<uni4dfx> dz0ny cool, tnx
<dz0ny> začelo se bo čez 5-10 min
<uni4dfx> mhm
<CrazyLemon> kaj to kaj to
<CrazyLemon> ah
<CrazyLemon> saks
<CrazyLemon> :D
<uni4dfx> čak
<dz0ny> prehod venere čez sonce, na cnn je v živo iz hawaii
<uni4dfx> zjutri bo pa Å¡e pr nas viden ane?
<dz0ny> jp
<uni4dfx> ponovitev :D
<dz0ny> samo bolj na robo sonca če razumem
<dz0ny> na koncu prehoda
<uni4dfx> v islandiji ga bojo lahko gledal ves cajt
<dz0ny> mene bolj zanima kako velika bo ta zadeva
<uni4dfx> mejhna
<uni4dfx> afaik
<dz0ny> uu to je kr velika zadeva
<dz0ny> v bistvu se že vidi
<dz0ny> Å¡e ne link http://www.ustream.tv/TransitofVenus
<Pepelka> Transit of Venus, Ustream.TV: , ,
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1462-1: Bind vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1462-1/
#ubuntu-si 2012-06-06
<jameson> Folk, na katerem kanalu je najvec slovencev?
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: Izšel Firefox 13 z novim izgledom začetne strani!  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38323/#p38323
<uni4dfx> fak a je še kdo tok zmešan da je že pokonc -__-
<sasa84> ooo CrazyLemon jutrooo
<sasa84> a si že ustančku? ^^
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] kmmi: Re: Zemljevid Ubuntu uporabnikov v Sloveniji  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38324/#p38324
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 jutro
<CrazyLemon> ma koji k... je s tem ubuntujem
<CrazyLemon> vsak dan fckin updejti
<sasa84> mhm :S
<CrazyLemon> obup mar ne!
<sasa84> skor tko k windows :P
<CrazyLemon> ma hujše
<CrazyLemon> windowsi majo patch tuesdays
<CrazyLemon> pri ubuntu je patch everday
<CrazyLemon> :d
<sasa84> o zdobersek :)
<CrazyLemon> nemara te :/
<sasa84> vidm :\
<sasa84> tolažm se s tem, da tud tebe ne :P
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, kaj bi blo kej fajn, d bi slo za slikce naložt gor pa d bi to pol objavlal na fb/g'?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 wordpress
<sasa84> d bi mel kr na wordpress kao neko galerijo?
<CrazyLemon> ne sasa84 ..da bi naložila slike na wordpress... nisi umetnica tko da ne boš dobila galerije
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, sam to bi ble slikce iz prev. maratonov, release partyev itd
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ste meli včeraj sestanek
<sasa84> tist hangout
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 zakaj to ni vidno na g+ da ste meli hangout ?
<sasa84> zakaj jst vidm?
<sasa84> Oseba Ubuntu Slovenija je bila v klepetalnici.
<sasa84> 9 oseb je bilo v klepetalnici »Hangout«.
<LorD_DDooM> Ne vidi se, Ubuntu Slovenija te mora ročno dodati v kroge, poj ti šele pokaže, da je Hangout online pa to...jaz tudi ne vidim
<CrazyLemon> malomarnost pa taka!
<sasa84> jah... drugač smo mel pa same indijce pa arabce :P
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, nismo krivi, če ne znaš brat :P
<LorD_DDooM> Vsega je nafisa kriva! :>>>>
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM :)))
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> naslednji hangout bo pa mel LorD_DDooM v ubuntu 'hlačkah' :))
 * sasa84 si to želi vidt :S
<LorD_DDooM> Bolj težko, ker se ne morem joinat hangoutu :>
<sasa84> LorD_DDooM, te dodam takoj :P
<zdobersek> kedo me rabi?
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e 2 dni!
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon do?
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx kaj do?!?! euro 2012!
<CrazyLemon> fuzbal!
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon kaj je to :D
<CrazyLemon> preklet geek :D
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon sej bom gledu ko bo slovenija igrala :DD
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx :))
<lupastro> ojla
<lupastro> pa kaj so popeesdli s temi updatei za 12.04?
<uni4dfx> lupastro zakaj
<lupastro> ker vsak dan ali vsake dva dni je enih updateov za se zmešat
<lupastro> pa kaj so res tko za en drek distribucijo naredili al je tolko novih userjev in poročanje o napakah tako aktivno, da se to dogaja
<CrazyLemon> [11:33:26] <CrazyLemon> ma koji k... je s tem ubuntujem
<CrazyLemon> [11:33:32] <CrazyLemon> vsak dan fckin updejti
<CrazyLemon> [11:40:24] <CrazyLemon> windowsi majo patch tuesdays
<CrazyLemon> [11:40:30] <CrazyLemon> pri ubuntu je patch everday
<CrazyLemon> WORD!
<uni4dfx> lupastro CrazyLemon bodta vesela, vsaj popravlajo buge k jih je več kokr uporabnikov
<CrazyLemon> https://errors.ubuntu.com/
<Pepelka> Error reports
<CrazyLemon> mah sj nimam nič proti temu da se patcha..mam pa dost proti teh fckin 6 mesečnih ciklih in pol izdajo polprodukt
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e posebi ko se gre za LTS
<lupastro> CrazyLemon: točno to sem tudi sam mislil
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] urbi: Re: Zemljevid Ubuntu uporabnikov v Sloveniji  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38325/#p38325
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Zemljevid Ubuntu uporabnikov v Sloveniji  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38326/#p38326
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Re: Zemljevid Ubuntu uporabnikov v Sloveniji  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38327/#p38327
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] lupastro: Re: Zemljevid uporabnikov Ubuntu Linuxa  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38328/#p38328
<lupastro> Pepelka: Å¡pija si! :D
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<CrazyLemon> izurili smo jo pri CII ter MI6
<CrazyLemon> :D
<lupastro> dobra je, nič ji ne wjde
<[nitro]> fantje kako sm happy hehe
<[nitro]> dela mail server :)
<[nitro]> trick je da sm uporabil siolov mail server za posiljanje ne svojga prejm pa dela ok
<[nitro]> pa port je 110 :)
<CrazyLemon> ma bravo
<CrazyLemon> sedaj samo čakaj kdaj te bodo blacklistali :p
<[nitro]> clovk en tedn malo po malo in napredek je prisel :)
<lupastro> ej CrazyLemon pa ti človeku takoj voljo vzameš :P
<[nitro]> nimajo me kaj blacklistat sej ne bo od mene spama :)
<[nitro]> en user za registracijski mail i to je to :)
<CrazyLemon> [nitro] no če ne bo toliko boljše
<[nitro]> sej
<CrazyLemon> lupastro jah moram jih prestrašit..samo tako poskrbijo za varnost :D
<[nitro]> skadil dons ze skatlo cigaretov dok ni proradilo hehe
<[nitro]> dobr da se da luftat da je toplo :)
<lupastro> [nitro]: sej bi delalo isto, mogoče še boljše, če bi namesto škatlo cigaret šel ven iz sobe na svež zrak, izpraznil možgane in se vrnil nazaj
<lupastro> ;)
<[nitro]> zguba casa ce je nujno ;)
<[nitro]> jst kadim tud zelisca ne sam tobak :)
<[nitro]> recimo meto je en primer :)
<CrazyLemon> origano tudi? majaron? zeleno?
<CrazyLemon> :D
<[nitro]> peppermin liste
<[nitro]> vrsicki od mete so se boljs :)
<CrazyLemon> vi kadilci ste čudni :)
<[nitro]> nekadilci pa nam cudni hehe
<[nitro]> zamerimo vam kadilski zakon do groba :)
<CrazyLemon> čaki da ga uveljavimo tudi v domovih..pol boš še bl  zameru :p
<[nitro]> mam balkon in vrt hehe neki bo vseen slo :)
<[nitro]> maili se kr vrstijo hehe .. mam alpine za chekirat in sendat :)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1465-1: Ubuntu One Client vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1465-1/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1465-2: Ubuntu One storage protocol update  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1465-2/
<uni4dfx> SPURDO SPÄRDE PÄRÄSÄD PURDO SPÄRÄD PURDO PYRYD PURJO SPÄDRE EBIN :=DDD
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] urbi: Re: Zemljevid Ubuntu uporabnikov v Sloveniji  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38329/#p38329
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1463-1: Firefox vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1463-1/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] sese12: Odpiranje novih pogramov (oken)  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38330/#p38330
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UH8-elhdgy0&feature=g-u-u
<Pepelka> Go Google: Wedding List      - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> hahaha
<zdobersek> Momma gonna be angry ...
<CrazyLemon> http://blog.linkedin.com/2012/06/06/updating-your-password-on-linkedin-and-other-account-security-best-practices/
<Pepelka> Linkedin Blog  &raquo; Updating Your Password on LinkedIn and Other Account Security Best Practices
<CrazyLemon> wohooo
<CrazyLemon> google maps bo kmalu na voljo kot offline maps
<marko__> carsko
<[nitro]> e pol bo moj dlancnik zakon delu hehe
<CrazyLemon> ampak pred tem boš pa mogu označit območje katerega boš šele uporabit
<CrazyLemon> in nato zdownloadaš mape
<zdobersek> TEH WHOLEZ WORLD
<[nitro]> hehe
<[nitro]> very nice :)
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek to bi bilo zanimivo ja..Å¡e posebi me zanima velikost :)
<[nitro]> na 16gb kartico bi slo sej so mejhne slikce verjetno :)
<zdobersek> hahah, pa je najbrz zazeljeno, da lahk zoomiras do nivoja ulice, plus 4 razlicni tipi pogleda ...
<[nitro]> aja sej se poveca kolicina
<zdobersek> pa reku sem TEH WHOLEZ WORLD
<CrazyLemon> 16gb bi šlo ja..če bi hotu slovenijo met
<[nitro]> dost
<[nitro]> slo bi blo ze ok
<[nitro]> pa nimas pol dlancnika neko netbook z linuxom in tam navigacijo gor hehe disk dost vecji :)
<CrazyLemon> zakaj že..če lahko maš 64gb podatkov tudi na telefonu :)
<[nitro]> kak ? kartica ?
<CrazyLemon> ne..pomnilnik na telefonu :)
<[nitro]> kul
<[nitro]> verjetno ni poceni :)
<CrazyLemon> nope :)
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon sej to že lahko na google maps za androida narediš...
<lynxlynxlynx> glavno da dajo topo za dol
<[nitro]> dz0ny, kak ze ??
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny od kdaj ?
<lynxlynxlynx> danes sem nekje hodil, kjer je višinski model za cel kvadrant v nulo napačen
<CrazyLemon> če so danes na live eventu to predstavili :)
<dz0ny> ene 6 mesecev, moraš pa posebej omogočit
<lynxlynxlynx> eni drugi appi to znajo
<lynxlynxlynx> pač ma svoj cache
<[nitro]> kje se omogoci to
<dz0ny> ja samo uradno lahko ta cache uporabljajo tudi drugi appi
<[nitro]> jaz bi rabu prov za google maps slovenijo recimo al pa dolenjsko vsaj kak do tega pridem da bi dal na sd kartico gor to
<dz0ny> greš pod nastavitve -¨ google labs predpomni zemljevid
<dz0ny> greš pod nastavitve -> google labs -> predpomni zemljevid
<dz0ny> dela na 2.2+ naprej
<[nitro]> pod webom al pod android aplikacijo ?
<dz0ny> android aplikacija to
<[nitro]> cak bom prec probal
<[nitro]> kak pa pol dobis karte moras se premikat al kaj
<dz0ny> sej ti piše kako narediš
<dz0ny> pomakneš se na območje kjer želiš
<dz0ny> tiščiš na mapo
<dz0ny> in izbereš vnaprej shrani območje zemljevida
<dz0ny> prenese ti 16km območja potem se premakneš naprej in ponovi vajo
<dz0ny> če se ti da celo slovenijo spraviš
<dz0ny> mislim da ni omejitve...
<marko-_-> CrazyLemon, a si tu
<CrazyLemon> marko-_- nope
<marko-_-> a so kaki dobri filmi na sceni?
<marko-_-> btw
<CrazyLemon> marko-_- nope
<marko-_-> mam neki zate
<marko-_-> http://yify-torrents.com/
<Pepelka> Home - YIFY Torrents
<marko-_-> najboljši 720p in 1080p ripi na svetu
<marko-_-> noben fajl ni večji od 1.5gb
<marko-_-> 720p maš 500mb
<marko-_-> pa nobena registracija
<marko-_-> polno sejalcov
<marko-_-> noben ratio meter
<marko-_-> drkam na to včasih
<CrazyLemon> marko-_- sm zadovoljen s TL :)
<marko-_-> ma yify je kul, ker je 10 sejalcov sam
<marko-_-> in vsak dan 10 filmov dajo gor
<marko-_-> v 1080p in 720p
<marko-_-> majo jih že precej
<marko-_-> EH
<marko-_-> sejalcov
<marko-_-> uploadarjov
<marko-_-> trenutno 1230
<marko-_-> filmov
<dz0ny> obstja kakšno povabilo za tl?
<marko-_-> CrazyLemon, pa dejansko pridejo na tl filmi prej kot na ostale public strani
<marko-_-> če je sam 1 dan razlika pol itak brez veze
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny obstaja ja
<CrazyLemon> marko-_- jp
<CrazyLemon> partis vse filme pobira s TL :)
<marko-_-> no, kaka pa je časovna razlika?
<uni4dfx> Eno vprašanje, a kdo ve zakaj Partisa še niso raidal policaji? Kako je možno da tak sajt obstaja suprnovo so pa takoj zjebal
<dz0ny> saj obstaja tudi sceper.eu pa couchpotato
<CrazyLemon> marko-_- ne bi vedu
<marko-_-> zato ker je slovenija Å¡e mal neskladna z temi p2p zakoni
<marko-_-> pa ker majo baje "veze"
<dz0ny> uni4dfx sektor za kibernetsko kriminaliteto je Å¡ele v nastajanju
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx si vidu da je partis zamenjal lastništvo? .9
<uni4dfx> mučkalice torej
<marko-_-> ja, saj nebo dolgo
<marko-_-> partis je itak za kurac
<marko-_-> zakaj bi hotel nek 720p film ki je velik 2 giga dol potegnit ko je na yify 500mb
<marko-_-> tam so res retardirani rippi včasih
<uni4dfx> zakaj bi se sekiru tolk zarad enga filma k ga bo itak konc v uri pa pol :D
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx "lastnik" partisa je podjetje s sedežem v belizeu :>
<uni4dfx> to je pa skor tolk banana republika k slovenija
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e bl :)
<CrazyLemon> pa tudi strežnik se nahaja izven slovenije
<CrazyLemon> če se ne motim
<marko-_-> mislim da ne
<marko-_-> kako pa je z blinkom
<marko-_-> saj je to tudi v sloveniji
<CrazyLemon> tudi blink kot vidim se nahaja izven slovenije :)
<marko-_-> hm
<CrazyLemon> sam tale partis pa fino služi :)
<dz0ny> al bl tiste "veze" služijo
<Sky[x]> who say my name ?
<marko-_--> CrazyLemon, a maš kak invite za tl
<sasa84> juhuuu
<sasa84> tl?
<uni4dfx> teenage lesbians
<dz0ny> haha
<sasa84> marko-_-, a to je torrentleech L NEK TZg?
<sasa84> uni4dfx, sj vemo... :P
<Sky[x]> saas84 pa CrazyLemon  sta bla skupej na bledu
<sasa84> damn, še pisat ne znam več :\
<Sky[x]> sem juvidu haha :D
<sasa84> Sky[x], definitivno ni bil CrazyLemon :)))
<CrazyLemon> 42mediaapps.com mail is handled by 10 mail.netio.si.
<CrazyLemon>             to je slovenska kakovost.. k slovenci administrirajo podjetje iz belizea :>
<CrazyLemon> !g ping
<Pepelka> Ping - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ping
<CrazyLemon> marko-_-- mam..sam nisi zanesljiv tko da žal ga ne dobiš ..ker pol tudi mene vržejo vn
<marko-_--> jaz bi itak leechal, tolko da bi bil na meji
<CrazyLemon> marko-_-- vem.. zato ga tudi ne dobiš :)
<sasa84> jst sm sicr tam, pa Å¡e nikol uporablala :\
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon sej bi ti reku da ga men dej pa se mi po pravic povedano nebi dal niti accounta ustvart :D
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx sj vem..ti raje po partisu srfaš :D
<CrazyLemon> matr ker lag
<CrazyLemon> ni lepo govorit o podjetjih iz belizea :)
<marko-_--> http://gawker.com/5915650/man-dresses-up-as-a-zombie-and-harasses-neighbors-as-a-prank-is-almost-shot?tag=pranks
<marko-_--> lolol
<Pepelka> Man dresses up as a zombie and harasses neighbors as a prank, is almost shot
<dz0ny> smo že videli, štorija se je končala tako da je moral cdc povedat da zombijev res ni. So pa spisali tole cvetko http://blogs.cdc.gov/publichealthmatters/2011/05/preparedness-101-zombie-apocalypse/
<Pepelka> CDC - Blogs - Public Health Matters Blog &#8211; Preparedness 101: Zombie Apocalypse
<marko-_--> dz0ny, to je že dolgo spisano
<marko-_--> 2 leti nazaj
<marko-_--> z razlogom :)
<marko-_--> CDC ma marsikaj apokaliptičnega v eprovetkah, kaj šele vojska
<marko-_--> epruvetkah
<marko-_--> better be prepared than sorry
<dz0ny> eh teorije zarote, pravljice za lahko noč
<marko-_--> mah zakaj teorije zarote?
<marko-_--> saj kaj misliš da vojska dela? Njihov namen je narediti čimbolj močnejše, hitrejše in čim bolj immortal vojake
<marko-_--> ljudje že cel naš obstoj eksperimentiramo z virusi in podobnimi stvarmi
<marko-_--> že rabies zmešan z influenzo povzroči disorientiranost in agresivnost
<marko-_--> kaj šele kaj drugega, o čem niti ne vemo :D
<marko-_--> če si znanstvenik, posebej kaki biokemik al pa biolog boš se itak hotel ukvarjat z vsem
<marko-_--> kako misliš da se hekerji rodijo
<dz0ny> v epruveti v skrivnem apple kompleksu
<dz0ny> zato ma apple logo z ugriznjenim jabolkom
<dz0ny> :):)
<dz0ny> forbidden fruit
<marko-_--> to je ista stvar, začneš bolj globlje gledat v stvari pa eksperimentirat z nečim kar glih ni kul
<marko-_--> pa mogoče celo ilegalno
<marko-_--> haha
<marko-_--> btw sem bral zadnjič nekaj o tesli in ful znanstvenikov govori in je govorilo, da ni blo kul, z čim se je vse on ukvarjal
<marko-_--> kao dark science
<marko-_--> sem hotel več ugotoviti o njegovem time travelu
<marko-_--> baje bi tisti potres, ko ga je v philadelphiji povzročil
<marko-_--> glih blo zaradi tega, našlo se je polno knjig, kjer so bli intervjuji pa se nikoli ni vedlo o kom govorijo
<marko-_--> če povežeš, da je bil tesla (ki je bil itak zmešani genij), pol ma nekak smisel
<marko-_--> ker je iz tistega časa pa kraja
<sasa84> teska mnogi prištevajo k največjim znanstvenikom ever...ampak... imejmo meje a ne :)))
<marko-_--> tesla je bil največji znanstvenik ever
<sasa84> tesla*
<marko-_--> Tip je definitivno bil izpred svojim časom
<dz0ny> tesla je bil revež/genij ki so ga vsi izkoriščali
<marko-_--> tip je mel milijon idej, patentiral je samo tiste, iz katerih je lahko služil
<marko-_--> ostale pa mu v tistem času niso pomagale, ker je folk bil preveč let odzadaj
<marko-_--> in general
<marko-_--> po celem svetu
<dz0ny> res zakaj je potem umrl reven?
<marko-_--> ker ga je edison zajebal
<marko-_--> pa vsi ostali
<marko-_--> glej, tip je govoril kako vidi golobe pa se z njimi pogovarja
<marko-_--> on je bil človek, ki je živel samo za znanost
<CrazyLemon> <marko-_--> Tip je definitivno bil izpred svojim časom
<marko-_--> njemu je blo vseeno za denar, rabil je tolko, da je živel pa sponzoriral projekte, kateri še vsi sploh danes niso znani
<CrazyLemon> delno res ja
<CrazyLemon> ampak na koncu je začel z "death ray"i in podobnimi stvarmi
<marko-_--> jap
<marko-_--> tip se je kopal
<marko-_--> v elektriki :D
<marko-_--> dobesedno
<marko-_--> tip je bil genij, res
<marko-_--> še dan danes mu večina do nog ne seže
<CrazyLemon> jp
<marko-_--> pa še v celibatu je živel
<marko-_--> celi lajf
<marko-_--> itak da se ti spipa
<marko-_--> glej on je bil genij, za nas in za one neumen, ker ni bil na tem nivoju
<marko-_--> večina ljudi si misli, da je prišel iz prihodnosti
<marko-_--> ali pa da ni iz zemlje
<dz0ny> http://www.forbes.com/sites/alexknapp/2012/05/18/nikola-tesla-wasnt-god-and-thomas-edison-wasnt-the-devil/
<Pepelka> Nikola Tesla Wasn't God And Thomas Edison Wasn't The Devil - Forbes
<marko-_--> kakor kol gre ta zgodba z idejami in patenti
<marko-_--> pa kdo je od koga kradel
<marko-_--> pa kaj naredil
<marko-_--> Å¡e einstein je kradel
<marko-_--> če se gremo že to zgodbo
<marko-_--> ker ni citiral
<marko-_--> tesla je bil vseeno genij in poln idej, ukvarjal se je z nenavadnimi stvarmi za katere znamo, kaj Å¡ele tiste, za katere nimamo pojma
<marko-_--> večkrat so ljudje poročali precej čudne stvari ki so se dogajale okoli njegovega laboratorija
<marko-_--> potresi, čudne svetlobe, zvoki
<marko-_--> bog ve kaj je tip delal
<dz0ny> aja Linkedin se je preimenoval v LeakedIn http://leakedin.org/
<marko-_--> lool
<dz0ny> pa Å¡e priznal so da so vse zapiske in koledarje z ios brali #facepalm
<marko-_--> aja še en zanimiv fact o tesli... tip je baje pol patentov izgubil, ker se mu ni dalo vplačat 10 dolarjev ko si moral (ne vem iz katerega razloga)
<marko-_--> to sem nekje bral enkrat
<marko-_--> nasploh je bil človek ko mu je vseeno če bo njegovo ime podpisano na projektu
<marko-_--> živel je za eksperimente
<micoka_12> tesla je res bil legenda
<micoka_12> tu imate nekaj zanimivega o tesli
<micoka_12> http://theoatmeal.com/comics/tesla
<Pepelka> Why Nikola Tesla was the greatest geek who ever lived - The Oatmeal
<micoka_12> glih sem dal link :P
<CrazyLemon> http://theoatmeal.com/blog/tesla_response
<Pepelka> I wrote a response to the Forbes article about my Tesla comic - The Oatmeal
<dz0ny> ja in kritiko ravno na to http://www.forbes.com/sites/alexknapp/2012/05/18/nikola-tesla-wasnt-god-and-thomas-edison-wasnt-the-devil/2/
<Pepelka> Nikola Tesla Wasn't God And Thomas Edison Wasn't The Devil - Forbes
<dz0ny> e pa mamo celo Å¡torijo
<CrazyLemon> maš zgoraj odgovor na ta članek :D
<dz0ny> Poanta je da ni pomembno kdo iznajde ali inovira, ampak kdo zna prodati.
<dz0ny> če živiš v takem svetu ...
<micoka_12> ta svet je navaden joke
<dz0ny> sem slišal ja da razmišljajo o zapiranju šol
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny če bi bili vsi taki pol bi svet  stagniral  in bi meli samo prodajalce brez inventorjev:)
<dz0ny> meni se zdi da se pomikamo v tisto smer :(
<CrazyLemon> bwahaha
<CrazyLemon> thomas edison - prvi pirat :D
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1465-3: Ubuntu One Client regression  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1465-3/
<CrazyLemon> tip je skopiral film "a trip to the moon" in ga ni hotu plačat D:
<uni4dfx> Joj kok sm dolgočasno diplomsko vzel nevem kaj mi je blo
<marko-_--> pizda sam to je res creepy
<marko-_--> tisti čas, ko je tesla začel bashat einsteinovo teorijo o relativnosti
<marko-_--> je tudi začel trditi, da so ga obiskali nezemljani
<dz0ny> uni4dfx? naslov
<marko-_--> al se mu je začelo pipat al pa so ga res abductali pa se mu je zarad tega začelo pipat
<sasa84> Å¡e ste pr tesli vidm :P
<sasa84> uni4dfx, o čem pišeš?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 jah car je bil!
<sasa84> marko-_--, tesla je tud mel mal... psihičnih motenj. nobeni vesoljci ga niso ugrabl :)
<CrazyLemon> no shit :D
<sasa84> marko-_--, a te smem nek uprašat?
<sasa84> a ti verjameš tud v reptile... torej da je 'njeno visočanstvo' elizabeta II pač kuščar?
<CrazyLemon> haha
<dz0ny> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DpS7nCweYZI Uradna hima reptile nation
<Pepelka> Reptile - Skrillex      - YouTube
<marko-_--> sasa84, nope
<marko-_--> čakaj sasa84 a ti dejansko verjameš da smo sami v celotnem vesolju, katero je vzporedno in se širi v nedogled?
<CrazyLemon> http://i.imgur.com/sucIg.jpg
<dz0ny> uu
<marko-_--> kje je to?
<dz0ny> baje predstavijo ubuntu tv in hibrida z mobilni
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, oooo, kok lepa slikca
<micoka_12> zgleda lepo
<CrazyLemon> marko-_-- taipei
<marko-_--> zelo kul
<CrazyLemon> computex event
<CrazyLemon> !g computex taipei
<Pepelka> COMPUTEX TAIPEI http://www.computextaipei.com.tw/
<marko-_--> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gZrklEy9ohQ&feature=endscreen&NR=1 če koga zanima :)
<sasa84> marko-_--, pa kaj vem... mogoče se bolj nagibam k ne kt ja
<Pepelka> Assassin&#39;s Creed III E3 Frontier Gameplay Demo [UK]      - YouTube
<marko-_--> sasa84, zakaj?
<sasa84> marko-_--, ne vem.. pojma nimam
<sasa84> vprašanje vesoljcev je zame kt jeti, seskvač, čupakabra in... kwa že una... a! nessy
<marko-_--> nemogoče je, razen če je celoten univerzum bil za nas ustvarjen. Pa tudi če je, če bi ga ustvaril jaz, bi probal različne "vrste". Ane, ne bi dal "seme" na sam en planet :)
<marko-_--> lol
<marko-_--> res sasa84 ?
<dz0ny> seskvač?
<marko-_--> ker pol raje nehajmo debato
<marko-_--> :D
<sasa84> dz0ny, saskvač je ameriški jeti
<CrazyLemon> marko-_-- torej ti meniš da je vesolje nekdo ustvaril z namenom ?
<CrazyLemon> :d
<marko-_--> CrazyLemon, ne
<marko-_--> ampak pač, povem sasino opcijo, v kaj lahko pol verjame, ane :>
<sasa84> marko-_--, ne vem... to je tko kt vprašanje večnega živjenja a ne.
<marko-_--> ne ni
<marko-_--> :D
<sasa84> ist klinac... na nek način to 'čutš' al pa ne.... z vesoljci pa ist šmorn
<dz0ny> ja je vrpašanje je samo katero se bo prej zgodilo/dokazalo
<marko-_--> ^
<sasa84> moj fotr npr. ne verjame v večno življenje, verjame pa v obstoj seskvačev :P
<marko-_--> definitivno bomo prej izumili rakete s katerimi bomo letali med planeti
<CrazyLemon> to zato k je veterinar in ga želi secirat
<CrazyLemon> :p
<marko-_--> ma večno življenje je lame
<micoka_12> kdo bi pa rad živel za vedno -.-
<marko-_--> sam me res zanima konec :D
<CrazyLemon> micoka_12 kdo le.. hugh hefner
<marko-_--> lol
<micoka_12> lol
<micoka_12> saj bi se navolil žensk
<sasa84> sej to je bl govora o drugačnih kvalitetah a ne... če gledamo vzhodne religije... kt neko združenje
<marko-_--> sicer pa
<marko-_--> ej
<CrazyLemon> micoka_12 ce se do zdaj ni..se ne bo nikoli :D
<marko-_--> a niso že našli na marsu al nekje življenje?
<marko-_--> neke bakterije
<marko-_--> al nekaj?
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, LOL
<CrazyLemon> marko-_-- nope
<marko-_--> hmz
<CrazyLemon> v puščavi so jo našli..na zemlji :)
<sasa84> so pol pogruntal, d tist ni bakterija :)
<micoka_12> mislim, da so vodo al nekaj
<marko-_--> ma vodo so ja
<sasa84> bakterija z marsa :))
<dz0ny> Prometheus
<dz0ny>  že kdo gledal
<marko-_--> mah, je
<marko-_--> življenje na nekem planetu
<marko-_--> ej, btw kako je kaj 12.10 ?
<sasa84> marko-_--, sicer je pa men ful zanimiv... zakwa hudiča glih zemlja a ne :))) pa sam kle... :)
<marko-_--> dz0ny, zgleda hudo
<sasa84> k na začetku smo mel vsi iste pogoje...ok, govorim, k dab bla zravn :)
<marko-_--> kako misliš iste pogoje?
<marko-_--> aja, razumem razumem
<sasa84> če gledamo prve 3 sekunde
<sasa84> vsi smo bli na istem...in je pol pršlo do tega, kjer pač smo
<marko-_--> saj veliki pok ne razloži glih zakaj smo mi na tem planetu, govori samo o tem kako je vesolje in vse to nastalo
<marko-_--> ane?
<sasa84> zakaj smo na svetu.. take stvari razlagajo religije pa filozofija :)
<sasa84> ok...mogoče frankl :P
<marko-_--> to, kako se je življenje začelu na tem planetu, je čisto druga zgodba
<marko-_--> zakaj ne bi bilo na nekem planetu v neki xy galaksiji isto
<marko-_--> ?
<marko-_--> kaj pa če so vse galaksije iste, ali pa vsaka druga, ali pa tretja?
<marko-_--> zaradi kakršnega koli razloga že
<sasa84> zaenkrat ne verjamem... mogoče pa se kdaj 'spreobrnem'
<marko-_--> :D
<marko-_--> ne vem, sicer sem jaz tudi bolj agnostik
<marko-_--> kot die hard ateistični scientist
<micoka_12> življenje - it just happened.. najbolj zanimivo bi pa bilo, če bi nezemljani naredili življenje na našem planetu, oz. bi oni vplivali na naš razvoj
<sasa84> dejanski agnostik?
<marko-_--> mogoče je res vse to nekaj drugega kot si predstavljamo
<marko-_--> mogoče je kot je bill hicks rekel
<marko-_--> sasa84, ne vem
<micoka_12> marko-_--: kaj je rekel?
<marko-_--> ja, iščem quote
<sasa84> marko-_--, kul... zame so agnostiki iskreni ljudje
<marko-_--> in jaz sem iskreno odgovoril :D
<sasa84> ;)
<marko-_--> “Today a young man on acid realized that all matter is merely energy condensed to a slow vibration, that we are all one consciousness experiencing itself subjectively, there is no such thing as death, life is only a dream, and we are the imagination of ourselves. Heres Tom with the Weather.”
<marko-_--> ― Bill Hicks
<marko-_--> tud en izped svojim časom :)
<uni4dfx> dz0ny sasa84 Spletno učilnico FRI morm narest da bo na Androidu
<micoka_12> dober quote, sem ga že slišal
<dz0ny> app ali hibridni app
<marko-_--> bill hicks je car, še večji bil kot carlin
<sasa84> uni4dfx, a kle ti je dougcajt? :)
<marko-_--> grem gledat film
<CrazyLemon> marko-_-- http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2010/12/101202-nasa-announcement-arsenic-life-mono-lake-science-space/
<sasa84> oki doki ;)
<CrazyLemon> preberi prva dva odstavka
<Pepelka> NASA Life Discovery: New Bacteria Makes DNA With Arsenic
<CrazyLemon> predvsem
<CrazyLemon> "A recent release hinting at "an astrobiology finding that will impact the search for evidence of extraterrestrial life" had bloggers abuzz the past few days with speculation that the space agency had discovered extraterrestrial life."
<micoka_12> :O
<uni4dfx> sasa84 mja nekak me ne potegne
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx saks to be u
<CrazyLemon> :D
<micoka_12> to bo zdaj government spet prekril
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, hočš rečt, d mamo večje vesoljce na zemlji kt v vesolju :))))
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 exactly :D
<CrazyLemon> večje je overstatement.. ker so to bakterije :D
<micoka_12> "The scientists were hoping to find evidence of a "shadow biosphere," sometimes called Life 2.0. Such a discovery would prove that, before life as we know it came to dominate the globe, the world had actually seen a separate, independent origin of life."
<micoka_12> zaj, če smo že pri extraterrestrial.. pozna kdo kak dober film o nezemljanih, ker me mika gledat enega
<uni4dfx> Zakaj bi government neki prekrivu brezveze. Kaj eni mislte da je to zastojn
<uni4dfx> Velika prikritja so hudo draga in se morjo močno splačat
<marko-_--> ne prikrivajo samo zaradi nas
<marko-_--> ampak da skrijejo pred drugimi državami :)
<marko-_--> misliš da hočejo competetion z rusi ko se je šlo za luno ponovit
<uni4dfx> the cold war is over
<marko-_--> lol
<marko-_--> veš kake big deal
<marko-_--> zadeve so to stari
<marko-_--> oni vidijo v tem sam opportunity za keš
<marko-_--> in predstavljaj si da bi se začel nekdo drug v to vtikavat
<marko-_--> saj bodo že pokazali, ko bo vse pripravljeno
<marko-_--> saj majo razloge za skrivat
<CrazyLemon> http://blog.linkedin.com/2012/06/06/linkedin-member-passwords-compromised/
<CrazyLemon> folk se tako matra da ima varna gesla..in nato vdrejo v stran in jebeš varno geslo
<micoka_12> ja, bodo vse pokazali, ko bo prepozno
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon zato morš met pa za vsako stvar drugo geslo
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon sam kdo si bo to zapomnu je pa vprašanje
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx meh..sej se da to zrihtat z raznimi programi
<CrazyLemon> ampak spet..vdrejo v njihov strežnik
<CrazyLemon> in spet isti crap
<uni4dfx> Zadnič je na /int/ en trdil da je potovanje skos čas možno in da ne vemo za to ker to vlade prikrivajo... Mislm jezus kristus no, a si lahko še bol paranoičen
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1466-1: Nova vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1466-1/
<sasa84> uni4dfx, jst na kompu od cie najdla en .ppt kok se potuje v času...veš kok hudo stari! :D
<uni4dfx> sasa84 Zakaj bi CIA mela to v powerpoint formatu. I call bullshit.
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 such a liar..CIA se ne ukvarja s tem
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 za to je prisotna neimenovana agencija!
<CrazyLemon> pristojna*
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, kr priznej...tud ti bi rad ta pavrpojnt!
<sasa84> :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 naah.. .odp or forget it
<sasa84> :D
<micoka_12> lol
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, lohk grem v leto 86 pa.. :P pazi se me :P
<uni4dfx> DP or forget it
<sasa84> khm...1986 :)
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx :D
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 a greš preprečit černobil? kul!
<sasa84> černobil v bližini šmarja :P
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, hec... nism hotla rečt, d si k jedrska katastrofa :P
<uni4dfx> Ne moreš preprečit ničesar.
<uni4dfx> Narava je kvantno-nedeterministična in multiparalelna.
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 np..vidim da sm ti bl pomemben k svetovno znana katastrofa
<CrazyLemon> p.s. sasa84  obleci se..ker je bilo zelo mrzlo tistega leta
 * CrazyLemon off - tv time
<sasa84> pa 84 je blo tud mraz :)
<sasa84> no, jst grem pa pančat ;)
<dz0ny> http://www.avaaz.org/en/stop_japans_nuclear_meltdown_global_b/
<Pepelka> Avaaz - Stop the Next Nuclear Disaster!
<dz0ny> tale je scary
<sasa84> pridni bodte in lahkonočka ;)
<uni4dfx> na zdej bo pa dolgčas
<micoka_12> dz0ny: hvala, dz0ny, zdaj me strah :/
<dz0ny> jp scary stuff
<dz0ny> za programerje ena kul zadeva https://www.onx.ms/#!landingPage
<dz0ny> android only
<marko-_--> če si mislite, da vlada ne prikriva nič pred ljudmi, pol ste naivni
<micoka_12> jaz mislim, da nam kar dosti prekrivajo
<micoka_12> povejte mi, če takrat, ko so se letala zadela v tista nebotičnika - če to ni bilo sumljivo
<micoka_12> mogoče sem pa nor, ker včasih verjamem v te zarote..
<micoka_12> ste odšli spat?
<uni4dfx> nop
<micoka_12> ima še kdo kak zanimiv članek? kakršnekoli teme
<uni4dfx> micoka_12 http://yuchan.org/yu/
<Pepelka> /yu/ - Yugoslavia
<uni4dfx> a obstaja za LPP kak api za dobivat podatke o busih
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx jp
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx al pa če uporabiš že narejen app :>
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon rabm samo en del podatkov za FRI mobile app :P
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx good luck :)
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon pol ne obstaja API
<uni4dfx> Najdu sm tole: http://bus.talktrack.com
<Pepelka> TELARGO - Napovedovanje prihodov avtobusov
<CrazyLemon> ker kok vem ni publicly available API..je pa available :D
<uni4dfx> Sej se da s tle lepo poparsat iz htmlja vn podatke
<uni4dfx> problem solved
<uni4dfx> sicer ko bojo spremenil nav nč več delal ampak to ne bo več moj problem :D
<CrazyLemon> :))
<CrazyLemon> pošlji piji msg in jo prašaj s kje ona dobi podatke :)
<CrazyLemon> !g android LPP aplikacija
<Pepelka> Katere Android aplikacije si naj namestim najprej? http://tehnik.mobitel.si/katere-android-aplikacije-si-naj-namestim-najprej/
<CrazyLemon> trola!
<CrazyLemon> ne lpp :)
<uni4dfx> v about piše Napovedi časov Telargo
<CrazyLemon> Kot ste verjetno opazili, je imela Trola nekaj težav pri prikazovanju prihodov avtobsov v zadnjem tednu. To je bila posledica menjava šifer postaj, ki jo je izvedel LPP.
<uni4dfx> aa
<uni4dfx> http://wbus.talktrack.com/
<uni4dfx> tole
<CrazyLemon> očitno tudi ona parsea :)
<uni4dfx> mja
<uni4dfx> sam ta Trola app je mal tko-tko
<uni4dfx> predn vse skup preklikam že bus pride vmes :D
<CrazyLemon> sj a nimate v LJ sistem k ti napiše pri vsaki postaji čez kok časa bus pride ?
<CrazyLemon> men se zdi da sm vidu to na nekaterih postajah
<uni4dfx> je na skor vseh ja
<uni4dfx> sej je kr vredu
<uni4dfx> čase zlo dobr napove
<uni4dfx> ampak včas zajebe pa kr kak bus spusti
<CrazyLemon> zrihtaš si kolo pa ne boš mel teh problemov :>
<uni4dfx> sej mamo tud BicikeLJ :D
<uni4dfx> ampak pol morš čakat na semaforje
<uni4dfx> še dobr da zdej montirajo digitalne števce na semaforje da odštevajo kolk je še do zelene
<uni4dfx> pred FRI je tud
<CrazyLemon> ne razumem ravno pomen teh Å¡tevcev ampak ok :D
<uni4dfx> zakaj ne
<CrazyLemon> sj če je zelena ne pomeni da v trenutku ko vidiš da je zelena moraš štartat s polnim gasom
<uni4dfx> ne ne
<uni4dfx> števci so za pešce
<CrazyLemon> sj lahk štartaš tudi sekundo pozneje ane..brez da bi mel števec
<uni4dfx> ne za avte
<uni4dfx> da veš kolk cajta boš mogu čakat za čez cesto
<CrazyLemon> velja ista logika
<uni4dfx> ja ne čist
<uni4dfx> če si peš greš pač do naslednga prehoda če je ful visoka cifra
<uni4dfx> lahk da se ti splača :D
<CrazyLemon> lol :D
<uni4dfx> najbolš je
<uni4dfx> k odšteva
<uni4dfx> tko k ma sam dve cifre
<uni4dfx> 05, 04, 03, 02, 01, 99, 98, 97... XD
<CrazyLemon> :D
<uni4dfx> aja no 00 sm spustu ampak you get the point
<CrazyLemon> pri nas ni lih tko
<CrazyLemon> kr delajo normalno
<uni4dfx> sej ni sej se zezam
<uni4dfx> sam čakam da bom enkrat to vidu
<uni4dfx> k bom prjel fleksarco pa odžagu semafor
<CrazyLemon> to ni nič takega
<CrazyLemon> mi smo meli na semaforjih za avte to
<CrazyLemon> in si gledal
<uni4dfx> hehe
<uni4dfx> ja to ni kul
<uni4dfx> pr nas to ne sme bit
<uni4dfx> tko k utripajoča zelena ne sme bit
<CrazyLemon> 15,14.13,40,39,38
<CrazyLemon> in nato do 0
<uni4dfx> whe fuck :D
<CrazyLemon> kr podaljšali so se intervali vsake tok časa
<CrazyLemon> na random :D
<uni4dfx> dynamic adjustment, to je advanced! :D
<uni4dfx> a pr vas tud nben ne zna vozt
<uni4dfx> aja itak sej sm šu zanč čez gorico sred noči k je bla prazna cesta pa se mi je en kurac najdu k ni vedu kaj bi sam s sabo
<CrazyLemon> ma kr sposobni vozniki smo..sam je pizdarija k je poln k... italijanov, kateri delajo probleme
<uni4dfx> dej teh mi pa sploh ne omenji
<uni4dfx> nevem kdaj sm nazadne vidu neobtolčen italjanski avto
<CrazyLemon> recimo danes..vozim se iz Å¡kofij proti kopru..na  hitri cesti.. in pred mano .it avtobus in pred njim avto
<CrazyLemon> da žmigavc...in js malo upočasnim da lahk prehiteva
<CrazyLemon> ugasne žmigavc..ostane tam kjer je... pa js grem prehitevat
<CrazyLemon> in on se nato odloči da bo prehiteval
<CrazyLemon> na ovinku
<CrazyLemon> matr mu glupo
<uni4dfx> :D
<uni4dfx> men to ne bo nikol jasn
<uni4dfx> kaj bojo tok pridobil če enga prehitijo
<CrazyLemon> ampak sem se že navadu na to..ker se vozim čez italijo ko grem na fax :D
<uni4dfx> mogoče bojo pridobil 3 sekunde max
<uni4dfx> če majo srečo
<CrazyLemon> <uni4dfx> nevem kdaj sm nazadne vidu neobtolčen italjanski avto
<CrazyLemon> ja..no such thing
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> zato nikoli ne parkirat avta zravn italijana
<CrazyLemon> ker se njemu jebe če podrsa tvoj avto
<CrazyLemon> ker je njegov itak cel podrsan
<uni4dfx> yup :D
<uni4dfx> sej je kr jeba
<uni4dfx> mene je v benetkah en butnu
<uni4dfx> ni blo nč posebnga, mal se je na farbi poznal tm na odbijaču
<uni4dfx> ampak mi je kr neki moriu s policijo
<uni4dfx> sm mu fuknu 20€ pa je biu zadovoln
<CrazyLemon> a si ti njega al on tebe :D
<uni4dfx> ma v bistvu
<uni4dfx> nevem čist
<uni4dfx> en druzga
<uni4dfx> oba sva Å¡la v rikverc
<uni4dfx> js sm ga vidu sam ful prepozn
<uni4dfx> sam a veš
<uni4dfx> sred italije se ne morm js z unim kregat
<CrazyLemon> on pa sploh ni gledu k je Å¡el v rikverc :D
<uni4dfx> k če bo kapse poklicu, kdo mislš da bo mel prov
<CrazyLemon> ja to itak
<uni4dfx> hehe
<CrazyLemon> če bi js bil premier..bi prepovedal prehod italijanom
<CrazyLemon> k sam Å¡kodo delajo
<uni4dfx> hehe :D
<uni4dfx> no ja vsaj vinjete nabavjo
<uni4dfx> kao
<CrazyLemon> haha...not
<CrazyLemon> k se vozijo po stranskih cestah
<uni4dfx> ah kurac pol :D
<CrazyLemon> vse kar italijani naredijo v slo
<CrazyLemon> je da tankajo nonstop
<CrazyLemon> ampak to bi jim dovolil...naprej od bencinske pa prepoved :D
<uni4dfx> haha :D
<uni4dfx> yup
<uni4dfx> tle v LJ je pa problem
<CrazyLemon> pravilo pa je itak..ko se voziš v italiji se voziš čist po desni črti
<CrazyLemon> ker če se voziš po sredini pasu..al pa ob levi črti
<CrazyLemon> te bo en butnu for sure
<uni4dfx> hehe yup
<CrazyLemon> ker oni vozijo napol enga pasu napol druzga
<uni4dfx> je blo kr stresno k sm šu čez celo italijo
<uni4dfx> ma ja boli ih
<CrazyLemon> ja..kastriral bi jih vse :>
<uni4dfx> pa ne da bi bli ful neki badassi z SUVji
<uni4dfx> to ma enga 20 let starga fiat puntota
<uni4dfx> k se vid da ma komi za benz
<CrazyLemon> mah kje..cinquecento in piči po sredini
<CrazyLemon> :D
<uni4dfx> sm pa sred noči pelu tm tud
<uni4dfx> po 4pasovni autostradi
<uni4dfx> čist prazno
<uni4dfx> in sm si upov it na 2. pas XD
<CrazyLemon> ti pa maš jajca
<uni4dfx> in je en prpelu po desnem
<CrazyLemon> js si ne bi upal met italijane na obeh straneh
<CrazyLemon> :D
<uni4dfx> tko sam midva sva bla na cesti
<uni4dfx> in je prehitu po 3. pasu :D
<uni4dfx> čist okol mene je šu lol
<uni4dfx> sej pol sm vidu da ni biu italjan XD
<CrazyLemon> :D
<uni4dfx> ampak švab če se prov spomnem
<CrazyLemon> nemci so kul vozniki
<CrazyLemon> pa avstrijci tudi kr ok
<uni4dfx> francozi tud niso tok slabi
<CrazyLemon> sicer malce prehitri..ampak ok
<uni4dfx> vsaj ko prideš iz italije v francijo
<uni4dfx> si kr oddahneš
<uni4dfx> sam v italiji pa res
<CrazyLemon> js kle na obali itak vse srečam..sploh ne rabim se vozit po drugih državah
<CrazyLemon> :D
<uni4dfx> every fucking time: feels like running for the border
<uni4dfx> hehe
<uni4dfx> drgač v LJ je pa posebn problem
<uni4dfx> lublančani kao ful badass vozniki (velemesto a veš kao)
<uni4dfx> lih tolk znajo da se ne zabijejo
<uni4dfx> sam pol pa en pride iz celja k ni navajen je pa takoj karambol
<uni4dfx> najbolša je pa ta ko se na naši ulci tle zabijeta 2. tablici: KR in CE
<CrazyLemon> uh...celjani so posebne vrste vozniki :D
<uni4dfx> aja to v celju sm tud rage dubu enkrat
<uni4dfx> k majo na uni glavni cesti omejitev mislm da 70
<uni4dfx> pa zravn una tabla k kaže hitrost
<uni4dfx> js lepo furam 70
<uni4dfx> in piči mim mene en celjan ful na hitr tm mim table
<uni4dfx> kr precej hitrej
<uni4dfx> in mu na tabli pokaže
<uni4dfx> 65 km/h
<uni4dfx> Hvala ✓
<uni4dfx> Pelem js mim Å¡e zmer z isto hitrostjo
<CrazyLemon> haha
<uni4dfx> 72 km/h
<uni4dfx> XD
<uni4dfx> i swear da tista reč skenira tablce
<CrazyLemon> ne vem če si opazu..sam pred predorom kastelec je tudi taka tabla k včasih izpiše hitrost
<CrazyLemon> in vedno ko sm se js vozu..tistim pred mano napiše hitrost meni pa nikoli.. :D
<CrazyLemon> kot da me je ignorirala
<uni4dfx> prepočas refresha al pa kej
<uni4dfx> ti a kej veš
<uni4dfx> kaj bo dol z uno cesto ob morju
<uni4dfx> k bo zdej predor zravn
<CrazyLemon> em..govora je da bo enosmerna
<uni4dfx> a bojo nardil kake plaže al pa kej
<uni4dfx> kr neki zaprl bi pa nardil long-ass beach
<CrazyLemon> jp..naj bi bila plaža..pa parking ob cesti..in enosmerna do izole
<CrazyLemon> pa širše sprehajališče/steza za bicikle
<uni4dfx> oh well, slabš k zdej ne more bit v nbenen primeru
<CrazyLemon> js komi čakam tunel :D
<uni4dfx> sicer je kul cesta k si čist ob morju
<uni4dfx> ampak se pomoje nažreš tega kr kmal :D
<CrazyLemon> pol bo tabla za hrvaško na drugo stran in ne na to proti meni :D
<CrazyLemon> cesta je fenomenalna..sam da je mal širša...ampak super za cruseat in uživat ob pogledu na morje
<uni4dfx> vsakič k grem tm je skor da kolona
<CrazyLemon> je kr dostkrat ja
<uni4dfx> no vsaj polet
<CrazyLemon> drugič pejt na bolnico
<CrazyLemon> nadaljuješ naprej potem ravno čez markovec
<CrazyLemon> in se spustiš dol do AC
<CrazyLemon> in se izogneš gužvi :)
<uni4dfx> pametno ja
<uni4dfx> sam zmer pozabm
<uni4dfx> v piranu pa ni parkinga a
<CrazyLemon> je
<CrazyLemon> for $$
<uni4dfx> ja zastojn :D
<uni4dfx> drago k svina
<uni4dfx> je pa bus od parkinga do "centra" zastojn :
<uni4dfx> :D
<CrazyLemon> ja..ker tistih 30m je pa kr problem prehodit :>
<uni4dfx> indeed
<CrazyLemon> je pa kul tista pot od cerkve ob morju do strunjana
<uni4dfx> ja se spomnem k smo v osnovni Å¡oli Å¡li v piran za en tedn
<uni4dfx> vsak dan smo 2x tist prehodil
<CrazyLemon> je kdo padu dol? :D
<uni4dfx> ja sej se čudm da ni
<CrazyLemon> ker par tednov nazaj sm bral kako je ena dol padla..cca 30m dol
<CrazyLemon> ker je na njo skoču pes
<uni4dfx> lol
<CrazyLemon> nč..time for bed... o/
<CrazyLemon> najt
<uni4dfx> ajd
#ubuntu-si 2012-06-07
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<LorD_DDooM> Zdravo! Kaj se bolj splača dati na netbook z 2GB pomnilnika, 32 ali 64 bitni Ubuntu?
<CrazyLemon> 32
<sasa84> 32
<sasa84> LorD_DDooM, jst mam Å¡e na 4giga laptopu kr 32
<sasa84> manj problemov se mi zdi :)
<LorD_DDooM> Saj zdaj je bil skoz gor 32 bitni (Ubuntu 11.04, 11.10), pa je vse delovalo, samo pač vprašam, ker je 64 bitni načeloma hitrejši
<sasa84> jaz sem ene parkrat probala zagnat 64 prek live usb pa sploh ni zalaufu... ker win7 64 pa dela
<lynxlynxlynx> počaki na x32 verzijo
<lynxlynxlynx> hibrid me obema
<sasa84> lynxlynxlynx, hibrid? kok bo pa to zgledal?
<lynxlynxlynx> kot 64, samo da je naslovni plac 32b
<lynxlynxlynx> redko rabi posamezna aplikacija več kot 4g rama
<sasa84> jst mam na laptopu 4...pa se mi zdi, d prou brez potrebe
<sasa84> xchat, empathy, chrome, LO pa ritmškatla ne rabjo glih tolk :P
<sasa84> pa kdr kšn gimp nucam ipd... tud ni panike :)
<lynxlynxlynx> http://kernelnewbies.org/LinuxChanges#head-ec7868ff102658ddea67d09dcedb4a9cb9c60c81
<Pepelka> LinuxChanges - Linux Kernel Newbies
<lynxlynxlynx> tu je povzetek
<LorD_DDooM> Hm zanimivo...čeprav nalo
<LorD_DDooM> naložit moram danes
<lupastro> tudi jaz pravim 32
<lupastro> ;)
<LorD_DDooM> It is agreed then :) croudsourcing to the rescue!
<lynxlynxlynx> ja, pol lih nimaš izbire
<lynxlynxlynx> to je kumi v par basesystem stvari prišlo
<CrazyLemon> js vseeno ne bi vseeno dal gor x32
<lupastro> party breaker
<CrazyLemon> ker potem programi nucajo več rama in potem moraš ram nadgradit
<CrazyLemon> :D
<lupastro> >:)
<sasa84>   ne poslušat CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon>            zakaj ne
<sasa84> zto k maš probleme s številkami 9+ :P
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM http://kolo.uirs.si/
<Pepelka> Kolo > Domov
<sasa84> a bi men kdo kavo skuhal? :) je kšna taka prijazan duša? :)
<sasa84> prijazna*
<sasa84> ah...grem sama :P
<LorD_DDooM> CrazyLemon: sem že naročil GPS sprejemnik :)
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM kul :)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] KuzLee: Particija Boot  polna  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38331/#p38331
<CrazyLemon> hah
<CrazyLemon> google kupu quickoffice
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Particija Boot  polna  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38332/#p38332
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] KuzLee: Re: [11.10] Polna boot particija  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38333/#p38333
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] sasa: Re: [11.10] Polna boot particija  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38334/#p38334
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] KuzLee: Re: [11.10] Polna boot particija  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38335/#p38335
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] plazydor: Re: Ubuntu 9.04  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38336/#p38336
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: [11.10] Polna boot particija  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38337/#p38337
<sasa84> ups
<sasa84> alyosha, juhuuuu :)
<alyosha_> hello
<alyosha_> s5 mam eno preverjanje tko da nimam cajta:)
<sasa84> lol
<CrazyLemon> same old same old :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, pomagej ljošiju, če spet en bo znal :)
<sasa84> ne*
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 dejstvo da je kle pove dosti o tem a zna al ne :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, pa pustmo podrobnosti :)
<CrazyLemon> ah ja
<gotmilk_> kak dober php/javascript/css/html coder tle?
<uni4dfx> gotmilk_ seveda :D
<gotmilk_> in po možnosti išèe summer job
<gotmilk_> invivoplay.com išèe še dodatnega developerja
<uni4dfx> uf težka, mam prakso do avgusta :P
<uni4dfx> nice
<gotmilk_> èe poznaš koga ga napoti k men prosim :)
<CrazyLemon> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1655460/
<Pepelka> Wanderlust (2012) - IMDb
<uni4dfx> gotmilk_ zanimivo, ne mi reč da še zmer primankuje web developerjev
<gotmilk_> am ma odloèu sm se za dodatnega developerja da mal pospešimo razvoj trenutno sma dva za web pa 2 za mobile
<matija>  /names
<matija> eh
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] KuzLee: Re: [11.10] Polna boot particija  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38338/#p38338
<dz0ny> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=Yh0AhrY9GjA creepy
<Pepelka> JB Fanvideo      - YouTube
<uni4dfx> http://yuchan.org/b/1287 LOL
<Pepelka> /b/ - Razno
<lynxlynxlynx> hudo, kere oči
<lynxlynxlynx> pa da ji rata ostat mirna :D
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: [rešeno] [11.10] Polna boot particija  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38339/#p38339
<uni4dfx> tale Trola program za androida je pa tak shit
<uni4dfx> to morm neki bolšga narest
<dz0ny> sej maš lpp
<dz0ny> market
<dz0ny> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=si.miranl.LPPinfo&feature=search_result#?t=W251bGwsMSwxLDEsInNpLm1pcmFubC5MUFBpbmZvIl0.
<Pepelka> LPP info - Android Apps on Google Play
<uni4dfx> ma isti drek
<dz0ny> kaj ti manjka
<uni4dfx> ne povem :D
<dz0ny> oziroma kaj te moti
<uni4dfx> bom raj naredu :D
<dz0ny> haha
<uni4dfx> ma nepregledno je
<uni4dfx> glupo do amena, predn najdeš podatek je že bus tm
<dz0ny> mene moti to da ne najde sam kje sem
<uni4dfx> Trola te najde kao
<uni4dfx> but not really
<uni4dfx> vsaj men ne dela
<dz0ny> jp, pol moram pa tisto cifro gledat
<uni4dfx> ma vid se da sta obe aplikacije narjene po liniji najmanjšega odpora
<uni4dfx> nč niso razmišlal da bi blo čimbol enostavno
<uni4dfx> sam direkt prkažejo tiste podatke iz neta
<dz0ny> pija je naredila za simobil tekmoanje 2+ leti staro
<dz0ny> pač free je
<dz0ny> lpp ju pač ni do tega
<dz0ny> da ne govorim o busih
<dz0ny> ni čudno da jih nobeden ne uporablja
<uni4dfx> ma itak so budale
<uni4dfx> Å¡e zmer ista uprava iz socializma
<uni4dfx> jasno da nimajo pojma o kapitalizmu
<dz0ny> lej 40+ folka redkokateri Å¡teka internet, smartphone
<dz0ny> mladih pa ne spustijo zraven
<dz0ny> kao nimaš pojma
<sasa84_> BigWhale, a si kle? :P
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] KuzLee: Re: [rešeno] [11.10] Polna boot particija  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38340/#p38340
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] sasa: Re: [rešeno] [11.10] Polna boot particija  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38341/#p38341
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: [rešeno] namestitev ubuntu 11.04 in razdelitev diska  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38342/#p38342
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: [rešeno] [11.10] Polna boot particija  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38343/#p38343
<CrazyLemon> 2
<CrazyLemon> 1
<CrazyLemon> pha.. Pepelka spi
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: [rešeno] [11.10] Polna boot particija  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38344/#p38344
<Aseq> Trnjulčica spi. Pepelka je pokonci cele noči in ločuje zrna od pepela
<Aseq> Huh, kakšna simbolika
<CrazyLemon> ti pa kar dosti bereš pravljice ane?
<CrazyLemon> priporočaš kakšno?
<Aseq> Odsvetujem branje
<Aseq> Dajo lažno podobo o svetu
<lynxlynxlynx> pfft, pravljice so zakon
<lynxlynxlynx> ... če nisi čarovnica
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Re: [rešeno] [11.10] Polna boot particija  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38345/#p38345
<BigWhale> sasa, zdej sem
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Berny28: Re: Ubuntu 9.04  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38346/#p38346
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] KuzLee: Re: [rešeno] [11.10] Polna boot particija  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38347/#p38347
<dz0ny> LastFm tudi shekan, proporočajo zamenjavo gesel! https://blog.avast.com/2012/06/07/lastfm-investigating-passwords-hack/?utm_source=twitter&utm_medium=twitterfeed&utm_campaign=blog
<Pepelka> avast! blog &raquo; LastFM investigating passwords hack
<dz0ny> priporočajo*
<CrazyLemon> vse hekajo
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: [rešeno] [11.10] Polna boot particija  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38348/#p38348
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] 1GOR: Re: Odpiranje novih pogramov (oken)  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38349/#p38349
<dz0ny> Å¡e ena zanimiva http://arstechnica.com/security/2012/06/flame-crypto-breakthrough/
<Pepelka> Crypto breakthrough shows Flame was designed by world-class scientists | Ars Technica
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<CrazyLemon> meni je bl zanimiva tista da je podpisana z MS certifikatom
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> podpisan*
<dz0ny> ja  čalnku piše zakaj je bil podpisan z $M
<dz0ny> članku*
<dz0ny> btw kaj se je zgodilo potem z slovenci, ki so napisal trojanca?
<sasa84> dz0ny, zginl so...noben ne ve kje so :P
<dz0ny> srsly
<CrazyLemon> zgodilo se je to kar se dogaja v sloveniji
<CrazyLemon> spustili so jih pogojno
<sasa84> sej imena so bla neki znana takrat a ne?
<sasa84> vsaj za enga
<CrazyLemon> ne spomnem se več
<CrazyLemon> http://www.siol.net/novice/crna_kronika/2012/06/enaindvajsetletnik_zloraba_otrok.aspx
<Pepelka> Enaindvajsetletnik zaradi zlorabe otrok za devet let v zapor - Planet Siol.net
<CrazyLemon> sick sick people
<micoka_12> The development of Ubuntu 12.10, code name "Quantal Quetzal", is now under way with the initial test release: "The 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) alpha 1 milestone image set is now released.
<dz0ny> bajbolj kul mi je nov rhythmbox
<dz0ny> najbolj*
<sasa84> aja...dns ej alfa izšla a ne?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny v 12.10?
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, kdo bo novico napisu?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 kdo le!
<sasa84> kul...povej pol k boš, d dam an fb :P
<CrazyLemon> bom sporočil ja!!
<CrazyLemon> :>
<sasa84> :P
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, boš ti pol? resno?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 itak da ne :D
<sasa84> :P
<sasa84> sj bi jst pa...
<sasa84> nism glih expert za take zadeve :P
<CrazyLemon> sj bi ti pa..si lena
<CrazyLemon> gotcha
<sasa84> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QuantalQuetzal/TechnicalOverview/Alpha1 ?
<CrazyLemon> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-zMFQu3At7Cc/T86L7XD8PqI/AAAAAAAAPlk/YW-OdNBrXAI/s1600/tumblr_m51t1yzS6H1qg5teio1_500.png
<Pepelka> QuantalQuetzal/TechnicalOverview/Alpha1 - Ubuntu Wiki
<CrazyLemon> haha
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ja..definitivno omeni da bo privzeto python 3.0
<sasa84> pa gcc 4.7
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ? kaj je  migration assistant?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 em..to je tist ko si lahko uvozil dokumente pa bookmarke iz windowsov
<sasa84> kok bi blo to po slovensk?
<sasa84> a bi blo to orodje za selitev?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 pomočnik za selitev na jug
<CrazyLemon> :p
<sasa84> zdj vidm d je orodje neki druzga
<sasa84> utf-8 :P
<CrazyLemon> ?
<sasa84> orodje za selitev utf-8 :)
<sasa84> to je pisal...
<sasa84> sam ni to :)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] f1ghter: Defragmentacija pomnilnka  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38350/#p38350
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a lohk pregledaš, če je kul?
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon ne v 12.04
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] sasa: Izšel Ubuntu 12.10 alfa 1  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38351/#p38351
<sasa84> zdj pa grem pančat
<sasa84> nočka :)
#ubuntu-si 2012-06-08
<lupastro> jutro vsem
<lupastro> :)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] napsy: Re: Defragmentacija pomnilnka  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38352/#p38352
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<lupastro> jutro saška
<sasa84> jutro lupastro :)
<uni4dfx> jutro sasa84
<sasa84> jutro uni4dfx :)
<uni4dfx> kaj delate lupčki in lubice
<[nitro]> pijemo prvo kavo vsaj jaz :) spal do zdej :)
<sasa84> uni4dfx, napisala novičko... zdj se bom mogla it pa počas učit :)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] sasa: Vabilo na piknik odprte kode - POK 2012  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38353/#p38353
<uni4dfx> sasa84 u tole se pa sliš zanimivo
<uni4dfx> a bo res tole: http://www.pikniki.si/media/cache/efd45d25ef56eccd1d6c5dd9bb5aea41.jpg
<uni4dfx> k pol ne morm z avtom prit :D
<[nitro]> piknik zakon :)
<sasa84> uni4dfx, LOL ;)
<sasa84> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1orMXD_Ijbs&feature=player_embedded
<Pepelka> Trololo - Eduard Khill (Official High Quality Video)      - YouTube
<sasa84> pišuka, kok bi se to besedilo najhitrej naučila... ^^
<uni4dfx> sasa84 may he rest in peace :'(
<uni4dfx> http://i0.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/original/000/220/845/BM.jpg
<sasa84> uni4dfx, +1
<uni4dfx> http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m04vyhdewJ1qakgigo1_500.jpg
<uni4dfx> hahah http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lxo8jwRGYx1qakgigo1_400.jpg
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> uni4dfx, kaj kej delaš? :)
<uni4dfx> sasa84 prakso opravljam, od doma lol
<uni4dfx> sam bol bluzim po netu trenutno
<CrazyLemon> no sasa84 če smo natančni..lugos bo mel skupščino UO
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, boli te...glavn je piknik :P
<CrazyLemon> in bodo še mal čevapčiče pekli
<sasa84> na mejl sm dobila sam za piknik :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 sej vem da te ne briga nič
<CrazyLemon> ker si pač zaljubljena
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon torej hočeš rečt da bo pivo?
<sasa84> to boš šou itak ti, k nis star 80 let :P
<CrazyLemon> ampak pri ubuntu.si ne zagovarjamo deljenje napačnih informacij
<CrazyLemon> a veš!
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx bo pir ja
<uni4dfx> I'm there!
<CrazyLemon> sej je lugos piknik jebela cesta
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> saša ob kateri uri pa bo piknik?
<CrazyLemon> ]:)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, tud mi ne vemo!
<CrazyLemon> oh sasa84 sasa84 :)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, nč ne piše v mejlu
<CrazyLemon> OOOOH SASA SASA
<CrazyLemon> :>
<sasa84> in tko d boš vedu...andrejz mi je poslou mejl od lugosa k je not to napisan...d nej napišem novico
<sasa84> pf!
<sasa84> go cycling yourself :P
<CrazyLemon> eee saša saša :D
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> ni datuma...ni ni
<sasa84> *ure
 * sasa84 skomigne z rameni
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, na tem linku tud nč ne piše http://pok012.weebly.com/
<Pepelka> POK 2012. - DOBRODO&Scaron;LI na POK 2012
<sasa84> :P:P:P
<CrazyLemon> no Å¡it :D
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> piknik bo med UO, po UO in pred UO
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> UO bo pa med piknikom
<sasa84> a je jasn zdej? :D
<CrazyLemon> kje pa piše da bo skupščina UO?
<CrazyLemon> .d
<sasa84> en mejl je pršou par dni nazaj :P
<sasa84> upravni odbor društva LUGOS sklicuje 16. redno skupščino društva LUGOS
<sasa84> v soboto, 23. junija 2012, od 10:30 naprej, ki bo potekala hkrati s piknikom
<sasa84> odprte kode (POK).
<CrazyLemon> omg!
<CrazyLemon> ura!
<CrazyLemon> za
<CrazyLemon> piknik!!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeey
<sasa84> veš kaj...prjavjo nej se pa uprašajo :P
<uni4dfx> torej ni treba bit član?
<CrazyLemon> ne
<CrazyLemon> ampak resno..nisi član?' sram te je lahk!
<uni4dfx> članarina je?
<uni4dfx> ah nevermind
<CrazyLemon> za lugos ne
<CrazyLemon> so pa vedno dobrodošli prispevki :)
<uni4dfx> i see
<uni4dfx> Å¡koda k sm broke :P
<CrazyLemon> hah!
<CrazyLemon> ker izgovor!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> zdobersek, dan
<zdobersek> dan, sasa84
<dz0ny> CSS p0rn http://fichtre.net/yop.html #nsfw had to share
<Pepelka> Sasha
<CrazyLemon> wtf
<dz0ny> ctrl+a
<CrazyLemon> ja..sm ugotovil :>
<zdobersek> resolucija k da bi bil na dialupu
<sasa84> sam to nej omenm... tale Sasha nism jst!
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] napsy: Re: Vabilo na piknik odprte kode - POK 2012  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38354/#p38354
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 to je očitno :p
<CrazyLemon> nč..grem zakurit ogenj.. če se bo preveč kadilo pokličte gasilce
<CrazyLemon> o/
<uni4dfx> hmm
<uni4dfx> a je tole legalno pr nas
<uni4dfx> http://www.natv.si/radar-laser-detektor.html
<Pepelka> Radar detektor Kiyo E-255 - detektor merilnikov hitrosti | NaTV.si
<dz0ny> hm ja samo brezveze
<uni4dfx> dz0ny ma v lublani nebi reku
<dz0ny> piska ti pri vsakih avtomatskih vratih, pred predori itd
<uni4dfx> redarji so čist povsod
<uni4dfx> v coni 30 parkirajo
<uni4dfx> greš ponesreč 40 pa že dobiš nasledn mesc dam po pošti račun
<uni4dfx> povsod so te voluharji
<dz0ny> ok, samo tistih ne bo zaznalo
<dz0ny> odvisno kaj uporabljajo
<dz0ny> sestrična ima tole
<dz0ny> neuporabno, preveč pisak so bili njeni komentarji
<uni4dfx> tm je en video k ga lepo zazna
<dz0ny> ja video se že da tako posnet :)
<uni4dfx> verjamem pa da velik stvari zazna pa da je lahk annoying
<uni4dfx> drugač pač ne more
<dz0ny> vem da je govorila da če se čez center furaš pa po viču dol da je bolje da izključiš
<dz0ny> ker zazanava vsa avtomatska vrata, alarme, samodejne zapornice...
<uni4dfx> ja to zna bit sitno
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: [rešeno] namestitev ubuntu 11.04 in razdelitev diska  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38355/#p38355
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon si že zakuru?
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx jp
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] sese12: Re: Vabilo na piknik odprte kode - POK 2012  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38356/#p38356
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] sasa: Re: Vabilo na piknik odprte kode - POK 2012  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38357/#p38357
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] napsy: Re: Vabilo na piknik odprte kode - POK 2012  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38358/#p38358
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, pejd hitr vn...nek se oreng kadi!!!
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 sm zdaj bil..nč se ne kadi
<CrazyLemon> sam velik ogenj je :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, kjer je dim... :)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ampak ni dima ;)
<sasa84> ooo, je je
<sasa84> al mate pa indijance v Å¡marjah
<sasa84> :>
<lupastro> kjer je dim, se pečejo čevapi, pleskavice, ražniči, piščančje peritničke...njam njam
<uni4dfx> kdor se zadnji smeje
<uni4dfx> je pozn skapiru
<lupastro> je biondo
<lupastro> :D
<lupastro> kdor drugemu jamo koplje....
<uni4dfx> ma velik dela?
<lupastro> ...je grobar
<lupastro> :P
<uni4dfx> no tud to :D
<lupastro> kdor visoko leta....
<lupastro> ...ima lep razgled
<lupastro> :)
<uni4dfx> ni nujno :D
<lupastro> ammm...mora bit tako :D
<lupastro> ej, kako lahko kdo reče iptables tutorialu....light reading
<dz0ny> zihr ga Å¡e ni prebral
<lupastro> verjetno, meni se je začelo vrtet pri kazalu....
<lupastro> vprašanje kako naredit port forward pri tem primeru:
<lupastro> porta 10024/25 -> 89.212.5.xxx -> (primarni server)192.168.0.1 -> (ltsp)192.168.0.83 ->192.168.1.1 -> 192.168.1.5
<lupastro> serverja imata po dve kartici
<lupastro> mrežni
<dz0ny> če te prav razumem prijava na javni ip se preusmeri na 192.168.1.5?
<lupastro> ja
<dz0ny> ali od 192.168.1.1-5
<lupastro> iz zunanjega prek .0.1  na 0.83, ki je "zunanji" za ltsp, ta ima potem interne 1.1 in na 1.5 je pc kjer rabim forward...
<lupastro> zaj**ano?
<dz0ny> ne vem če bo čisto šlo en zunanji port za 2 ltsp-ja
<dz0ny> ponavadi se da dva ločena porta
<lupastro> porta sta dva 10024 in 10025
<dz0ny> aha sem mislil da rabiš za ltsp 2 porta aka screen/commands
<lupastro> nope za frn client rabim, ki uporablja ta dva porta za serverje oz cliente
<uni4dfx> lupastro kaj bi ti rad to preusmeru prek 4 serverjev al kaj?
<uni4dfx> porta 10024/25 -> 89.212.5.xxx -> (primarni server)192.168.0.1 -> (ltsp)192.168.0.83 ->192.168.1.1 -> 192.168.1.5
<uni4dfx> ne razumem čist tega
<uni4dfx> če prov štekam rabš vsaj na treh kompih forwardirat
<dz0ny> iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -i eth0 -p tcp --dport 10024 -j DNAT --to 192.168.0.83:10024
<dz0ny> iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -i eth1 -p tcp --dport 10024 -d 192.168.0.83 -j DNAT --to 192.168.0.83:10024
<lupastro> dveh
<dz0ny> iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -s  89.212.5.xxx -p tcp --dport 10024 -o eth0 -j SNAT --to  89.212.5.xxx:10024
<dz0ny> iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -s  89.212.5.xxx -p tcp --dport 10024 -o eth1 -j SNAT --to  89.212.5.xxx:10024
<dz0ny> iptables -A FORWARD -i eth0 -p tcp --dport 10024 -d 89.212.5.xxx -j ACCEPT
<dz0ny> javni
<dz0ny> na ruterju
<dz0ny> ponoviš isto
<dz0ny> samo ipj se spremenijo
<dz0ny> iz 192.168.0.83 v 192.168.0.83
<lupastro> 192.168.0.1 (prvi strežnik povezan ven in daje ipje 0.2 -0.100) 0.83 je pa ltsp strežnik, ki ima svoje kliente na ipjih 1.2-1.X
<dz0ny> in iz 192.168.0.83 v 192.168.0.83
<dz0ny> ltsp bo potem potreboval tudi preusmeritev
<dz0ny> aka 1.x.x.x so ponavadi oznaka za interne
<uni4dfx> dz0ny 4x si napisu isti ip...
<dz0ny> ja za vsako smer
<dz0ny> pa to je samo za en port
<dz0ny> Å¡e za ta drugega potem
<dz0ny> en port je 1 client
<lupastro> interne od primarnega so 192.168.0.2 za ltsp pa so 192.168.1.2, primarni ima zunanji javni, ltsp pa uporablja kot svoj zunanji ip 192.168.0.83, ki mu ga dodeli primarni z dhcpjem
<dz0ny> preusmerit moraš tako odpreti port na primarnem iptables -A FORWARD -i eth0 -p tcp --dport 10024 -d 89.212.5.xxx -j ACCEPT
<dz0ny> -d lahko spustiš
<dz0ny> in iptables -A FORWARD -i eth0 -p tcp --dport 10025-d 89.212.5.xxx -j ACCEPT
<uni4dfx> dz0ny kako veš? kr neki ugibaš? kaj pa veš kako ma skonfiguriran :D
<dz0ny> sej ej povedal da ima dve kartici? halo
<uni4dfx> kaj če ma FORWARD na accept all
<uni4dfx> dve kartici, v ktermu serverju?
<uni4dfx> v vsakmu? primarnemu?...
<uni4dfx> same nejasnosti :D
<dz0ny> tudi :)
<dz0ny> samo predvidevam da je Å¡e vse zaprto
<lupastro> v obeh sta po dve kartici
<lupastro> ok ok
<lupastro> ne se kregat
<lupastro> sem mislil, da je bolj enostavno
<dz0ny> če želi enostavno imaš ufw in tole http://serverfault.com/questions/238563/can-i-use-ufw-to-setup-a-port-forward
<Pepelka> linux - Can I use ufw to setup a port forward? - Server Fault
<dz0ny> btw pa kakšne limite še nastavit da se ti ne bodo indijci pa kitajci priključeval
<dz0ny> ni malo dela če delaš to za kakšno firmo
<lupastro> hvala za link, iščem naprej
<lupastro> delam bolj zase kot za firmo, mora pa bit narejeno ok, ker je v firmi....službeni računalniki
<dz0ny> razumem priporočam da si prebereš http://wiki.openwrt.org/doc/uci/firewall
<Pepelka> Firewall configuration    - OpenWrt Wiki
<dz0ny> uvod + primeri
<lupastro> sem si dal linke na mail, da si preberem v miru...hvala
<uni4dfx> lupastro sej ko enkrat pogruntaš osnove je simpl vse skup
<lupastro> uni4dfx: sej zdej sem končno pogruntal malo, ma res malo...ki sem videl napisane smeri....
<uni4dfx> lupastro sam ne it gledat kako tc (traffic control) deluje, ker se ti bo skeglal :D
<lupastro> pravim, da se moram usest v miru pred pc, si prebrat, malo probat si kaj napisat narisat in po bo
<lupastro> hehe
<lupastro> obljubim, da ne bom
<lupastro> ma načeloma bi lahko naredil forward iz zunanjega ipja na 0.83 in na ltspju spet forward iz 0.83, ki je njegov zunanji na 1.5 al ne?
<lupastro> bi delalo?
<uni4dfx> lupastro seveda
<lupastro> se lahko forward kombinira, na primarnem strežniku z iptables, na ltspju pa uporabim ufw?
<dz0ny> seveda
<dz0ny> ufw je samo "simpl" z stališča vnašanja ukazov
<lupastro> sej
<lupastro> :D
<dz0ny> ufw ti naredi iptables ukaze
<lupastro> lepo, da se je nekdo to spomnil :) lahko bi še grafično okolje naredili in bi blo za laike mega :P
<dz0ny> sej imaš iptables magic generator
<dz0ny> al neki s tem imenom
<lupastro> lih iščem :)
<dz0ny> ggolaj fwbuilder
<dz0ny> !g fwbuilder
<Pepelka> Firewall Builder | Simplifying Firewall Management http://www.fwbuilder.org/
<lupastro> evo, lih sem najdel
<lupastro> lušen ta ukaz z g!
<dz0ny> imaš pa v ubuntu Izgrajevalnik požarnega zidu
<dz0ny> v slovenščini to :)
<lupastro> aja?
<dz0ny> jp to je drugače fwbuilder
<lupastro> aa
<CrazyLemon> tudi ufw ima gui :)
<robert_negro> !t en sl autumn
<Pepelka> jesen
<lupastro> !t sl en kako da ne
<Pepelka> how not to
<lupastro> ah
<lupastro> bi moralo bit how yes no
<lupastro> :D
<lupastro> kaj je možno tudi izgovorjavo slišat? :)
<robert_negro> na ircu ne
<CrazyLemon> seveda je možno
<lupastro> Å¡koda
<CrazyLemon> ti pošljem en "program"
<lupastro> http://translate.google.com/?client=firefox-a&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&hl=en&tab=wT#en|en|vvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvv.%20%20%20vvvvvvvvvvvvvvvv.%20%20vvvvv.%20vvvv.%20Yehbehm%20tee%20maiku
<CrazyLemon> ti ga zalaufaj z sudo ./program
<Pepelka> Google Translate
<CrazyLemon> in boš marsikaj slišal
<CrazyLemon> :))
<lupastro> CrazyLemon: hvala hvala, tvoja prijaznost nima meja
<CrazyLemon> :$
<lupastro> dej raje gor klikni in poslušaj izgovorjavo
<CrazyLemon> sm
<lupastro> nasmej se in ne bodi žleht :P
<CrazyLemon> čemu tok vv-jev
<lupastro> bwahaha
<lupastro> >:)
<lupastro> klikni izgovorjavo
<CrazyLemon> sm
<CrazyLemon> čemu tok vv-jev
<lupastro> ??
<dz0ny> Å¡e malo beatboxa zraven
<lupastro> a ni jasno
<CrazyLemon> niti malo
<CrazyLemon> in maikoo je bolše kot maiku :D
<dz0ny> eh ja http://www.md5-hash.com/md5-text-encrypt
<Pepelka> MD5 Generator Encode Encrypt
<dz0ny> za linkedin in lastfm
<dz0ny> da vidiš katero geslo je imela bivša :)
<uni4dfx> Babe so pa res zmešane. Zakaj so zmeri 10x bol zainteresirane zate če jim rečeš da že maš eno. Pizda.
<CrazyLemon> Sorry, the MD5 hash 6fe46bcf79f78e4c5c742af562271363 not found in our database.
<CrazyLemon> :/
<dz0ny> hm ja jaz sem imel srečo da sem se prej zbrisal
<CrazyLemon> js sm enkrat bil na lastfm
<CrazyLemon> samo se ne spomnem maila
<CrazyLemon> s katerim sem se prijavil
<dz0ny> profesorica s rednje šole je priporočala bilobil :) hec ne zamerit
<dz0ny> s zgodi
<CrazyLemon> zato je IMO najboljše kupit eno cheap domeno za par eurov
<CrazyLemon> in uporabiš google apps za mail
<CrazyLemon> in vsako leto zamenjaš domeno
<dz0ny> si na istem
<CrazyLemon> in se vedno znova moraš prijavit na strani na katerih želiš bit
<CrazyLemon> :D
<dz0ny> http://blog.cloudflare.com/the-four-critical-security-flaws-that-resulte
<Pepelka> The Four Critical Security Flaws that Resulted in Last Friday's Hack - CloudFlare blog
<dz0ny> btw google apps 0day
<dz0ny> at&t oday
<dz0ny> v bistvu si še najbolj varen če si čisto na svojem
<dz0ny> pa imaš znanje da  to počneš
<dz0ny> :)
<dz0ny> kot vedno
<uni4dfx> razlož ti to našim firmam k nimajo dnarja za net kaj šele za 10k€ server
<uni4dfx> in vsi na velko v cloud switchajo
<uni4dfx> brez da bi sploh vedl kaj to je
<CrazyLemon> hah.. pameten hacker :)
<dz0ny> ja Å¡e huje je da preklapljao na t2
<dz0ny> preklapljajo*
<uni4dfx> bolš k siol
<dz0ny> in potem e-dereme ne delajo
<dz0ny> e-dreme
<dz0ny> joj*
<uni4dfx> e-kva? :D
<dz0ny> google namreč blokira t2 strežnike
<CrazyLemon> e-dremejoj
<CrazyLemon> :D
<dz0ny> e-dreme so marketinška za spam po domače :)
<dz0ny> torej newsletre, če nisem bil razumljiv :)
<uni4dfx> To prvič slišm.
<uni4dfx> Js sm že dolg na T-2 pa mi vse s strani googla dela.
<dz0ny> ja ker si normalen uporabnik
<dz0ny> predstavlja si da z enega poštnega pošlje 10000 mailov na gmail račune
<dz0ny> traj 3 dni da pridejo :)
<uni4dfx> jah jebiga to je pa pač google nesposobn
<dz0ny> in to jim je svetovala firma ki jo plačajo 1500€ na mesec
<uni4dfx> ne smeš uporablat nezanesljivih storitev :)
<dz0ny> ne nesposobni so tisti ki se grejo to prek t2 in siola
<dz0ny> še google je omejil število posalnih sporočil na 1000
<dz0ny> za gmail acc
<dz0ny> drugače pa v sloveniji najbolj spama merkator
<dz0ny> se ne odajviš nikakor, poštni naslov ne obstaja, linka za odjavo ni
<dz0ny> tržni inšpektor se jih pa boji
<uni4dfx> itak merkator je mafia
<dz0ny> http://www.had.si/blog/2012/05/17/kako-prijavim-posiljatelja-spama-nezazelene-elektronske-poste/
<Pepelka> Kako prijavim pošiljatelja spama &#8211; nezaželene elektronske pošte! | had blog - roni kordiš
<dz0ny> čakam da vidim kaj  tržni inšpektorat poreče
<dz0ny> Grši ali Nemški € http://d24w6bsrhbeh9d.cloudfront.net/photo/4419956_460s.jpg (poučno ne una zajebancija z radia)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Seznam organizacij, ki v Sloveniji uporabljajo Ubutnu  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38359/#p38359
<robert_negro> ma kdo t2 in sicer sam internet pa telefonijo (brez ip tv) ?
<uni4dfx> robert_negro ma nas velik t2, zakaj?
<dz0ny> https://plus.google.com/117962666888533781522/posts/YPDxnye6rEw
<Pepelka> CyanogenMod – Google + - ATTENTION:We&#39;ve contacted Samsung about the problem where…
<dz0ny> Posodobitve (neuradne) lahko uničijo mobitel, CM9 je varen
<CrazyLemon> to je dokaj stara zadeva
<dz0ny> jp od lani novembra
<dz0ny> fora je da je Å¡e niso popravili
<dz0ny> sem ravno dobil en takšen galaxy
<dz0ny> "če se da kaj popravit"
<dz0ny> jok brate, odpade
<CrazyLemon> hah.. to pa maš če flashaš kar vse povprek :D
<dz0ny> ja, ko enemu to pokažeš je kot da bi pandorino skrinjico odprl
<CrazyLemon> 2.	v dolini tihi karaoke	1
<CrazyLemon> haha
<CrazyLemon> nekdo iskal na guglu in pršu na ubuntu.si stran
<CrazyLemon> :D
<dz0ny> mogoeče kaj povezano z frets on fire #lol
<dz0ny> koliko obiska ima ubuntu stran, če ni skrivnost?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny mesečno?
<dz0ny> mislim če gledaš po tw, ga porablja kar precej slo
<dz0ny> jp
<CrazyLemon> med 9 in 10k obiskov
<CrazyLemon> 9k v slabih mesecih 10+k v boljših
<dz0ny> kaj pa ob izidih?
<dz0ny> s kaj pozna
<CrazyLemon> na začetku niti ne tolko
<CrazyLemon> je več obiska ker vsi berejo novico
<CrazyLemon> ampak potem pa pade
<CrazyLemon> dokler se ne začnejo težave
<CrazyLemon> pol pa pridejo na forum
<CrazyLemon> :D
<dz0ny> :)
<dz0ny> ideja za nasledno izdajo, daš na najdi.si objavo, takoj dobiš od 500-2k unikatnih :)
<CrazyLemon> kako pa daš na najdi.si objavo?
<dz0ny> http://www.najdi.si/contactforms/addurl/
<Pepelka> Vpis v Najdi.si
<CrazyLemon> ja..ampak ne moreš pa dodat objave
<dz0ny> objava je link v novicah
<dz0ny> če si kreativen pri description se da
<dz0ny> imaš pa http://www.google.si/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=2&ved=0CFQQFjAB&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwordpress.org%2Fextend%2Fplugins%2Fnajdisi-osvezevalec%2Fstats%2F&ei=NiPST7XFD4m2hQfGgvU5&usg=AFQjCNEHECBZtqu5jPJQCAliKjttdEZN-A&sig2=GCbjtezMW9sHu43xLvFriA
<CrazyLemon> http://novice.najdi.si/najdi/ubuntu?hpage=my
<Pepelka> Najdi.si novice
<dz0ny> za wp
<CrazyLemon> nič nisi updejtal :D
<dz0ny> Å¡e vedno dela
<dz0ny> samo prometa preko najdi je bolj malo
<dz0ny> po ga analitiki sledeč
<dz0ny> tam okoli 500 na 15k strani
<dz0ny> btw po twitterju sodeč ima veliko ljudi probleme z swappiness na 60
<dz0ny> se komu sanja zakaj je nastavljen na 60
<dz0ny> recimo za androida je 10, samo tam se uporablja zram
<CrazyLemon> prašaj na #canonical :D
<dz0ny> http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/5481/
<Pepelka> Idea #5481: "Swappiness to 10, not to 60" - Ubuntu brainstorm
<dz0ny> Å¡e z leta 2008
<dz0ny> v bistvu je odgovor kao zato ker je primarno namenjen no so high end hardware
<CrazyLemon> ja ampak v letu 2012 tudi tiste low end PC ima že skoraj vsak 4gb rama
<dz0ny> zanimivo je to da je bilo na 11.10 vse ok 4gb rama ko sem namestil 12.04 alpha polom
<dz0ny> swapines sem dal na 10 in vse spet po starem
<CrazyLemon> Vnos je bil sprejet, vendar zaradi trenutne napake v našem sistemu morda ne bo obdelan.
<CrazyLemon> :D
<dz0ny> nlb?
<CrazyLemon> najdi.si
<dz0ny> tsmedia se sedaj bolj ukvarja z palnet tv
<dz0ny> planet*
<CrazyLemon> Bing maps doesn’t work on your computer
<CrazyLemon> You can use Bing Maps on computers running Windows XP and later or Intel-based Mac OS X 10.4.8 and later.
<uni4dfx> V koreji je 3g deprecated :D
<uni4dfx> vse že na 4g :D
<sasa84_> ej folk, ma še kdo z open shot probleme, d se skoz kreša?
<uni4dfx> sasa84_ yup, smo ga že odstranl :D
<sasa84> uni4dfx, kaj pa uporablaš...avidemux?
<sasa84> uni4dfx, kaj pa uporablaš...avidemux?
<sasa84> jst kle zdj nek štimam za dekliščino...prvič kej tazag sploh uporabljam... pa mi skoz kreša...damn
<sasa84> sj če zaženem iz terminala kao v angl. različici... pol je par sekund več kul...sam mi pa kr tistih sledi ne nariše itd
<uni4dfx> sasa84 sm ga enkrat dolg nazaj
<sasa84> hm... ne vem kaj nej pol nucam, d to do konca sfiniširam
<sasa84> avidemux mi pa kr zvok nek zajebava...nevem zarad česa
<sasa84> če tist .avi nedokončan vnesm not
<sasa84> ah...
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 obstaja tudi pitivi
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> pa cinelerra
<CrazyLemon> pa vmlc (crasha kr pogosto)
<robert_negro> ka pa kdenlive dela v gnome-u?
<CrazyLemon> seveda
<CrazyLemon> ampak potegne zravn še kup KDE knjižnic
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM si bil danes na kronometru????
<LorD_DDooM> Ne, to je za proje
<LorD_DDooM> Če misliš Franjo
<CrazyLemon> a nisi ti napol pro?'
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> 18,6km prevozil v 24min 44sec, povprečna hitrost 45,12 km/h        <- baloh ! :)
<LorD_DDooM> Nimam Å¡e nog pobritih, tako da nisem :)
<CrazyLemon> nimaš? kaj za vraga pa pol počneš na specialki :/
<CrazyLemon> :>
<LorD_DDooM> relaxiram se :>
<LorD_DDooM> Imam pa en problem, očetu sem naložil najnovejši LTS, ampak mu ne dela zvok (ne najde kartice). Dosedaj to ni bil problem, ampak zdaj pa kao rabi Skype in imam problem..
<LorD_DDooM> lspci mislim da ne najde kartice, vsaj ni je videt.
<CrazyLemon> pa dela?
<LorD_DDooM> Ne
<CrazyLemon> mislim..pa JE delal ?
<LorD_DDooM> Delovala je v Visti (OEM), nikoli pa ni delala na Ubuntuju
<CrazyLemon> reinstall alse bi mogoče pomagal
<CrazyLemon> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshootingProcedure
<Pepelka> SoundTroubleshootingProcedure - Community Ubuntu Documentation
<CrazyLemon> a aplay -l čisto nič ne izpiše ?
<LorD_DDooM> aplay:device_list:252: no soundcards found
<CrazyLemon> yikes :D
<CrazyLemon> uglavnem prvi korak je reinstall alse
<CrazyLemon> drugi korak alsa daily al kaj podobnega :)
<CrazyLemon> tretji korak give up :D
<LorD_DDooM> Praviš da danes se ne gre ven ane...
<LorD_DDooM> :P
<LorD_DDooM> Gre se za par let star laptop, Dell Vostro 1310, že z Broadcom wifi gonilniki sem se namatral..
<LorD_DDooM> Pa Å¡e zmer mio wifi ne dela
<CrazyLemon> broadcom naprave zadnje čase kar kul delajo
<CrazyLemon> oz. imajo kr dobro podporo :)
<LorD_DDooM> To je Å¡e ona generacija preden so odprli gonilnike, infamous B43
<CrazyLemon> a STA ni kul?
<LorD_DDooM> Moral sem closed source gonilnike naložit, da mi je sploh pognalo wifi kartico
<CrazyLemon> saks
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM
<CrazyLemon> http://www.timingljubljana.si/Rez_cat.asp?db=2045&cat=139
<CrazyLemon> ni samo za proje
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> http://www.timingljubljana.si/Rez_cat.asp?db=2045&cat=140
<LorD_DDooM> Ma tale časovnica mi ni všeč, ko štartaš eden za drugim, poj se pa vsi lovijo po onih ozkih cestah...
<LorD_DDooM> Super, broadcom blob ne podpira wifi kanala 13 :S
<LorD_DDooM> V Ubuntu 10.04 je pa delovalo
<CrazyLemon> emm
<CrazyLemon> sej lahk sam do 11 naštimaš
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> ah..my bad..13 je max
<CrazyLemon> sm mislu da je to US standard
<LorD_DDooM> Ne, v US lahko greš samo do 11, v civiliziranem svetu do 13, nekje podpirajo tudi 14
<CrazyLemon> ja
<CrazyLemon> ampak kok js vidim
<CrazyLemon> gre pri meni samo do 11
<LorD_DDooM> Tomato +WRT54GL =win :)
<CrazyLemon> js sm zadovoljen z sinope-om :D
<uni4dfx> Jsoup je pa awesome knižnica
<micoka_12> Samsung plunges $500k into Linux Foundation - theregister.co.uk
<micoka_12> pošteno, a ne?
<CrazyLemon> pričakovano ;)
<CrazyLemon> glede na to da mu android prinaša lepe $$
<micoka_12> mhm
<CrazyLemon> n8
#ubuntu-si 2012-06-09
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Riya348: Re: Odpiranje novih pogramov (oken)  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38360/#p38360
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Seznam organizacij, ki v Sloveniji uporabljajo Ubuntu  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38359/#p38359
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] f1ghter: Re: Defragmentacija pomnilnka  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38361/#p38361
<uni4dfx> Dan
<lynxlynxlynx> jutro
<uni4dfx> a mi lahko kdo pojasne tale izpis
<uni4dfx> http://wbus.talktrack.com/
<uni4dfx> k vpišeš eno postajo, kaj so tiste cifre zadi?
<uni4dfx> so to ure/minute? časi?
<uni4dfx> če so časi mi ni jasno zakaj kaže tud une ob šestih zjutri recimo O.o
<CrazyLemon> dej stevilko postaje
<lynxlynxlynx> kaže naslednjih par
<lynxlynxlynx> če tolk mal fura / je pozno, so pač iz naslednjega dne
<uni4dfx> aha torej za jutr ob šestih zjutri že zdej kaže
<uni4dfx> makes sense (sort of)
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon: vpiš npr. Hajdrihova (to je tm pr FRI)
<uni4dfx> Kolk je fajn k ti kr naenkrat brez razloga zariba linux in morš rebootat
<Sky[x]> :D
<Sky[x]> kok je fajn ko po dolgmu cajtu pogledas uptime pa vids 2 mesca in reces nic dejmo rebotat da se updejt nalozijo :)
<CrazyLemon> kok je fajn k ne rabiš rebootat zaradi updejta
<CrazyLemon> :>
<uni4dfx> nice, men desktop ne zdrži več k par dni, slej ko prej zmanka spomina :D
<Sky[x]> sej ga zmanka pa kej ugasnens kar ne rabis tist mument :)
<uni4dfx> Sky[x] mja sam če maš že tko tist minimalno odprt kar nucaš ... :P
<uni4dfx> bo treba zgleda 32giga spomina not vržt
<CrazyLemon> a maš tok slotov ?
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon probably not :D
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Sky[x]> 2x po 8gb a to gre ? :D
<CrazyLemon> zakaj pa ne bi Å¡lo
<CrazyLemon> tudi 2x 32gb gre
<uni4dfx> to bi pomoje ja
<CrazyLemon> če maš 32gb ram
<CrazyLemon> :D
<uni4dfx> a sploh obstaja
<CrazyLemon> dvomim
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Sky[x]> sej zdj nekje do 32gb podpirajo ane ?
<CrazyLemon> https://www.enaa.com/oddelki/racunalnistvo/izd_3273_AVT106053_RAM_DDR3_32GB_PC1866_Corsair__CMZ32GX3M4X1866C10R
<Pepelka> RAM DDR3 32GB PC1866 Corsair (CMZ32GX3M4X1866C10R) - EnaA.com cena
<CrazyLemon> :/
<CrazyLemon> sam kiti zgleda obstajajo
<uni4dfx> ko bom velik in bom mel denar... :D
<CrazyLemon> kupiš si 8gb 1600 za 50€ pa bo dovolj za naslednje leto :)
<Sky[x]> jst sem na 8gb pa je ok :)
<Sky[x]> aja za eno palcko mislis to
<CrazyLemon> ne..mislim na 8gb :D
<Sky[x]> 8gb na en slot
<uni4dfx> sam moraš zmerej 2 kupt da maš dual channel
<Sky[x]> jp
<uni4dfx> to je res dobra marketing fora
<uni4dfx> Ram too cheap? Let's create a "dual-wield" technology to make it go "faster".
<Sky[x]> hehe
<CrazyLemon> nč..pejmo v fcking gužvo
<CrazyLemon> l8r
<uni4dfx> Kakšno gužvo?
<Sky[x]> kva se ga zliva v lj jaoo
<uni4dfx> ah ne pretiravi no, mal rosi :D
<Sky[x]> mal rosi je reku
<Sky[x]> zliva se ga na polno
<Sky[x]> no zdj nv prejle 1h nazaj vem da se je
<uni4dfx> :D
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx gužva na cesti
<CrazyLemon> vidim enga "pametnega" žabarja ki v gužvi vozi tko da počaka da se naredi 100+m prostora pred njim..in šele nato štarta
<CrazyLemon> mona prekleta
<Sky[x]> hehe
<Sky[x]> kje tocno na cesti ?
<CrazyLemon> žal nisem takrat koordinatov zapisal..tko ta točno ti ne bi vedu povedat :D
<CrazyLemon> da*
<CrazyLemon> nč...food time
<Sky[x]> hehe
<uni4dfx> u mater zdej pa že treska
<uni4dfx> http://www.blitzortung.org/Webpages/index.php?page=1
<Pepelka> Blitzortung.org
<uni4dfx> heading straight for us
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] napsy: Re: Defragmentacija pomnilnka  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38362/#p38362
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] f1ghter: Re: Defragmentacija pomnilnka  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38363/#p38363
<dz0ny> uganka http://jsfiddle.net/3Lqxm/embedded/result/
<lynxlynxlynx> fajn
<lynxlynxlynx> dz0ny: maš še kakšno?
<dz0ny> hm ne ta se mi ja danes porodila
<dz0ny> :)
<miha> http://www.slovenskenovice.si/bulvar/zapeljivci/zlatka-bo-princa-na-belem-konju-zajahala-kar-sama
<Pepelka> Zlatka bo princa na belem konju zajahala kar sama | Slovenskenovice.si
#ubuntu-si 2012-06-10
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] napsy: Re: Defragmentacija pomnilnka  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38365/#p38365
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] aurevc: trouble with automounter configuration  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38366/#p38366
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: trouble with automounter configuration  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38367/#p38367
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Vabilo k prevajanju KDE 4.9  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38368/#p38368
<sasa84> juhuuuuuu
<Sky[x]> a si bla spet s crazyem kje ? :P
<sasa84> Sky[x], včer na dekliščini...smo si babe dale mal duška ;)
<Sky[x]> nice nice
<Sky[x]> kaj vse se je pa dogajalo na dekliscini mal povej no :P
<sasa84> fajn je blo :P
<sasa84> *zEh*
<sasa84> lohk bi šla mal pančat...
<Sky[x]> se strinjam
<Sky[x]> sam mi manjka sladica po kosilu :)
<CrazyLemon> https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-yzSYwv0suxY/T9R3vUsgn9I/AAAAAAAABTk/FquTwEuhF_0/s731/465712_342387905833819_1510267264_o.jpeg
<CrazyLemon> ahahaha
<sasa84> sladica ^^
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, huda reklama za ubuntu :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ane!
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] sese12: Re: Odpiranje novih pogramov (oken)  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38369/#p38369
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM in tvoj čas je bil ?? .d
<CrazyLemon> :D
<LorD_DDooM> 2:44
<LorD_DDooM> Našel sem enega modela z Reddit dresom, we loled all the way
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM dobr čas :)
<LorD_DDooM> 25 min boljši kot lanski :)
<CrazyLemon> kul kul
<CrazyLemon> zakaj nisi logiral na endomondo
<CrazyLemon> ker zdaj ne vem če je to res pravi čas :p
<LorD_DDooM> http://www.timingljubljana.si/default.asp?id=2&id1=2012 Evo, poišči moje ime pa preveri
<Pepelka> TIMING Ljubljana
<LorD_DDooM> Nisem trackal, ker sem pred, po  pa med pavzami Å¡e malo slikal...
<CrazyLemon> a kr ubuntu-si ekipa..car :))
<LorD_DDooM> Sploh glede na to, da sem Å¡tartal med zadnjimi, je bil kar kul rezelutat
<CrazyLemon> sam vas je bilo kr dosti v tej skupini z 2:47
<LorD_DDooM> To je bila ena gupa 150 kolesarjev, mala+velika Franja combined
<LorD_DDooM> grupa*
<CrazyLemon> a tist reddit model pa ni dal da je iz reddit ekipe..Å¡koda :D
<LorD_DDooM> Očitno ne :(
<CrazyLemon> http://www.mojalbum.com/armstrong-rules/mali-maraton-franja-2012/foto/19781601#19781621
<Pepelka> Mali maraton franja 2012 foto 19781601
<CrazyLemon> ste se zgleda kr fajn meli ja :>
<LorD_DDooM> Ej super je bilo, jaz sem še med zadnjimi štartal, da se mi ni bilo treba gužvat, pa vreme je bilo super
<LorD_DDooM> Pa sladoledov ni zmanjkalo na cilju, neverjetno :)
<CrazyLemon> http://www.mojalbum.com/armstrong-rules/mali-maraton-franja-2012/foto/19781601#19781678
<CrazyLemon> fajn!
<Pepelka> Mali maraton franja 2012 foto 19781601
<CrazyLemon> :D
<LorD_DDooM> Fajn lepotičke so bile :)
<CrazyLemon> http://shrani.najdi.si/?1u/Aw/4DO81bFa/58.jpg        haha
<Pepelka> Shrani.si - Brezplačna spletna shramba za vaše slike - 58.jpg
<CrazyLemon> kaj za vraga pa tale vozi
<CrazyLemon> :D
<LorD_DDooM> Kar nekaj teh konvertiblov je bilo...čeprav uradno ne smejo biti del maratona, so štartali čist vzadaj...zadeva lahk brez problema doseže 50 km/h
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx #android-dev :)
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon tnx
<CrazyLemon> np
<alyosha> CrazyLemon peder!
<CrazyLemon> alyosha ni se mi dalo :)
<alyosha> sejž
<alyosha> c c c
<alyosha> sram te bodi
<alyosha> tu pa so te čakale 3 curice
<CrazyLemon> alyosha ma me sploh ni :D
<alyosha> zbohotnimoprsjem
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> curice ja..ne gledam js teh under 18 :D
<alyosha> jz jim reku pride CrazyLemon a tebe nema
<alyosha> ne ne
<alyosha> te so ble zate
<alyosha> so mele 30+
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> wirdow
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> alyosha lol
<alyosha> nic dj grem jz
<CrazyLemon> wtf :D
<CrazyLemon> kakšne maš to 30+
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> pa zate sem jihpoklical
<alyosha> special
<alyosha> dej dej
<alyosha> letim
<CrazyLemon> ne glumi dej..kaj je pršla mama šturm
<CrazyLemon> :))
<alyosha> awfiderzen
<CrazyLemon> ohohoooooo
<CrazyLemon> 1:0
<miha> !g čer
<Pepelka> Čer - Wikipedija, prosta enciklopedija http://sl.wikipedia.org/wiki/%25C4%258Cer
<miha> hej sasa84
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] aurevc: Re: trouble with automounter configuration  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38370/#p38370
<Max> Živjo
<Max> Eno vprašanje mam
<Max> kako linux instalacijo z vsem kar imam na disku preselim iz manjsega na vecji fizicni disk brez da nanovo vse instaliram in cez instalacijo kopiram datoteke
<maxim> Morda ve kdo?
<Aseq> ce imas oba diska priklopljena bi mogoce slo ce ju preslikas (nekaj kot dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/sdb) in potem na tadrugem po potrebi spremenis velikosti particij
<Aseq> Drugace pa naceloma ne delam takih stuntov tako da ziher se kdo drug komentira
<miha> jst bi nekaj drugega predlagal... priklopiš večji disk nekam.. kopiraš vsebino /home tja, pa priklopiš večji disk kot home particijo
<miha> običajno itak rabiš več placa za /home kot za sistem
<miha> pa še upgrejdaš pol lepo :D
<sasa84> oj miha
<miha> o sasa84
<Guest79078> hmm
<Guest79078> Kaj pa če disk ni priklopljen na isto mašino
<Guest79078> torej da bi preko linije prenesel  podatke
<miha> ne vem, morda ftp mirror?
<Aseq> kaj pa kaka clonezilla?
<Guest79078> no ja drugače, v /home mapi ni kaj dosti
<Guest79078> kaj pa sql baza?
<Guest79078> pa mail server?
<Guest79078> Aja sem pozabil povedat da gre za za ubuntu server
<uni4dfx> Java je kr zakon. Škoda k je tko obupno počasna.
#ubuntu-si 2013-06-03
<zdobersek> dz0ny: pong
<Sky[x]> zdobersek: ping
<zdobersek> Sky[x]: pong
<dz0ny> jutro
<dz0ny> TIL chrome silently displays page even with HTTP 500 error
<BigWhale> Dan
<CrazyLemon> aloha
<sasa84> juhuuu
<sterna> o
<sterna> rekord sm postavu na fab-n
<sterna> 50.2!
<CrazyLemon> fab-n ?
<lynxlynxlynx> http://www.fairphone.com
<Pepelka> Fairphone | A seriously cool smartphone. Putting social values first.
<Pepelka> »You can change the way products are made, starting with a single phone. Join us at www.fairphone.com«
<lynxlynxlynx> avgusta prototip, oktobra shipment
<lynxlynxlynx> že dolgo nisem bral česa tako iluzornega
<sasa84> oh sterna, you are so fabolous :P
<sasa84> glede fab-n :P
<sterna> sasa84: mhm, video je ze
<sterna> loh pogledas
<sterna> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vS_ViNqF4pA
<Pepelka> Fabiani North - YouTube
<Pepelka> »50.2km/h 166bpm 576W 0:24«
<zdobersek> dej to na slo-tech :>
<sterna> loh bi ja
<sasa84> sterna, a smo kej kršil prometne predpise? :P
<sterna> sm ga
<sterna> sasa84: ne, sej sm bil na biciklu
<yang> Zakaj imajo Tropske nevihte zenska imena ?
<yang> Ko pridejo, so divje in vlazne, ko pa grejo vzamejo s sabo avto in hiso.
<CrazyLemon> "ne, sej sm bil na biciklu" haha.. kok pa je omejitev na kolesarski stezi?? :)
<zdobersek> ni je
<sterna> CrazyLemon: "omejitev na kolesarski stezi" ne obstaja
<sterna> po kolesarski stezi lahko vozijo kolesa, ki jih vozniki poganjajo z lastno mocjo
<sterna> in kolesa s pomoznim motorjem, s katerim lahko dosezejo hitrost 25km/h
<sterna> ce zmores 70 na pedala loh pac vozis 70 na pedala
<sterna> seveda moras se vedno obvladovat vozilo in bit sposoben preprecit nesreco
<CrazyLemon> (1) Največja dovoljena hitrost vozila je omejena:
<CrazyLemon> -	50 km/h - na cestah v naselju;
<CrazyLemon> -	25 km/h - na kolesarskih poteh in stezah;
<CrazyLemon> -	do 5 km/h - v območjih umirjenega prometa in v območjih za pešce.
<sterna> CrazyLemon: to narobe gledas
<sterna> CrazyLemon: v zakon moras pogledat
<sterna> CrazyLemon: ne vem kaj ti gledas, ampak v trenutno veljavnem zakonu je hitrost 25 km/h omenjena samo dvakrat
<sterna> 13. »kolo« je enosledno ali dvosledno vozilo z najmanj dvema kolesoma, ki ga poganja voznik z lastno močjo ali s pomočjo pomožnega motorja, s katerim lahko doseže hitrost največ 25 km/h;
<sterna> 14. »kolo-rikša« je trisledno vozilo, ki ga poganja voznik z lastno močjo ali s pomočjo pomožnega motorja, s katerim lahko doseže hitrost največ 25 km/h, in ki glede na konstrukcijske lastnosti, ki jih določi proizvajalec, lahko prevaža eno ali več oseb;
<yang> sterna: to ne drzi
<yang> omejitev na kolesarski stezi obstaja in sicer 25kmh
<yang> zato lahko tudi mopede vozis 25kmh
<yang> tiste brez izpita
<CrazyLemon>  zadnja novela zakona o pravilih cestnega prometa je namreč odpravila omejitev hitrosti na kolesarskih stezah (prej je bila 25 km/h, zdaj te omejitve ni več), dovoljeno hitrost v območjih umirjenega prometa in območjih za pešce pa so dvignili s 5 na 10 km/h.
<yang> aja
 * CrazyLemon se posipa s pepelom
<yang> to pa mozno, ce so spet kej spreminjal zakon
<sterna> ja, spremenil so ga leta 2010
<sterna> vi pa se kr narobe mislte
<sterna> in vozte AVTOMOBILE
<sterna> kaj ce pride do nesrece?
<CrazyLemon> mi ne vozimo avto po kolesarski stezi.. :)
<zdobersek> buhnedej
<sterna> http://www.dlib.si/streamdb/URN:NBN:SI:IMG-UO17PFAH
<Pepelka> Stream binary data from database
<sterna> CrazyLemon: nism zihr, js kr redno vidm avtomobile k vozijo po kolesarskih stezah
<sterna> se bl smesn je pa k se komu avto pokvar
<sterna> pa ga parkira na kolesarski stezi
<sterna> k ce bi men guma pocla pa bi bicikl na sredo ceste postavu pa su
<yang> jst si tkole predstavljam zakon, malo hecno bi blo ce bi ti po kolesarski z biciklom sibal vec kot jaz z avtom na cesti, zato mi je bil predpis 25kmh logicen. tut jaz grem lahko 150 z avtom, pa moram samo 50 vozit v naselju. ko pa prides na regionalno cesto pa recimo mi je logicno da gres z biciklom lahko do take hitrosti kot so avti omejeni
<CrazyLemon> yang v sloveniji si.. kle ni nič logično :D
<sterna> yang: zakaj je pa hecno da gre bicikl hitrej kot avto?
<yang> CrazyLemon: sej to mas porav, zakoni v osnovi nimajo kaj dosti z logiko in se lahko dostkrat izpodbijajo, da ne recem da sploh ne pride do sodnega epiloga pri nas najveckrat
<sterna> sej to je normalno.
<sterna> 90% cajta gre bicikl hitrej kot avto.
<sterna> ker avtomobili ovirajo promet in v glavnem stojijo al pa se zelo pocasi premikajo po cestah
<yang> sterna: recimo meni gredo na zivce tej mulci ki vozio mopede po pespoteh, pa to sploh ne bremzajo nic, tisti mopedi gredo tut 50kmh in vec, predstavljaj si da zbijes otroka ali psa
<sterna> si predstavljam
<sterna> ni tok hudo kot ce ga avto
<sterna> which happens rather often
<yang> ja lahko ga do smrti
<sterna> ja
<sterna> ampak letos se ni bilo smrtnih zrtev od mulcev na mopedih
<sterna> razen njih samih
<yang> najveckrat so to mulci brez izpita
<sterna> v zadnjem mesecu so pa samo v ljubljani do smrti povozili tri pesce ki so pravilno preckali cesto
<sterna> vozniki avtomobilov, jasno
<yang> ma kulturavoznje je na minimumu pri nas, to se vidi po tem, da ce komu ustavis ti se 5 minut mahajo in se ti na zebri priklanjajo
<sterna> da tega kaj si vozniki vse domisljajo sploh ne omenjam
<yang> pejt v avstrijo, bos videl kako se vozi
<sterna> sm bil prejsn vikend
<yang> tam ustavijo 5 metrov pred zebro, se v enih borovljah
<sterna> ena nora baba je clo napisala na facebook
<sterna> "odkar je nova grbina na dalmatinovi pesci izsiljujejo prednost na tistem prehodu"
<sterna> what.
<sterna> pesci IMAJO prednost na VSAKEM prehodu.
<yang> jasno da majo
<yang> sam v prometu moras vedno sebe scitit, ves da ljudje noro vozijo, zato ne gres na slepo cez zebro tudi ce imas prednost
<yang> ce hoces ostati ziv priu nas
<yang> tudi po kolesrski stezi pridrvi kaksen mopedist, ki gre cez 60kmh, tak mimogrede zbije pesca
<yang> tko da nevem ce to res velja, da mopedi ne rabjo upostevati 25kmh omejitve tam
<sterna> mopedi ne smejo vozit tam.
<sterna> kolesa s pomoznim motorjem lahko, ampak le ce lahko s tem motorjem razvijejo hitrost najvec 25km/h
<yang> ja, ampak sej ves da se vozjo tam tudi hitreje
<sterna> vem da se vozijo tam tudi avtomobili
<sterna> ki se ocitno ne bi smeli
<yang> ce imas X5 imas tudi dovoljenje da se vozis kjerkoli ocitno
<sterna> ne vem kaj je X5, js mam altaina.
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Broker: LiBRE! 13 je dostupan za preuzimanje  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40276/#p40276
<sterna> yang: na letaliski mi je en mejhn sportn avto prpelu nasprot po kolesarski
<yang> ja beakov je kukr ces
<yang> policije je premal na cestah
<yang> tm se skrijejo za bife
<yang> pa kasirajo edino
<yang> mene niso ze 10 let ustavli policaji
<yang> lahk bi se brez izpita vozil
<yang> to ti dost pove
<yang> jaz se po omejitvah vozim, ne bom dajal za kazni
<yang> pa jankovica financiral
<yang> so me pa letos res nameril 1x sem sel 35 v coni 30
<yang> pa sem dobil kazen 40 eur se mi zdi sem placal
<yang> heh cona 30 je tko skoraj kilometer
<yang> tam se da fino sluzit
<CrazyLemon> http://youtu.be/aY95bkWt7vk
<Pepelka> ter Stegen - ter Stegen das kuriose Tor - YouTube
<Pepelka> »USA - Germany«
<CrazyLemon> haha..car :D
<sasa84> pišuka, a vi ste še zmer kolk je treba vozt po kolesarski al kaj? :)))
<sterna> ma to te amaterji k ne spremljajo zakonodaje
<sterna> evo na forum sm pejstnu se slikce
<sterna> k me barvno slep folk obtozuje da vozm skoz rdeco luc
<sterna> i do, ampak ne v tem primeru.
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM 3:57! :)
<LorD_DDooM> To samo zato ker ti je burja pihala v hrbet
<sterna> upam da to merte v klanc, ne dol s klanca
<CrazyLemon> nism Å¡e najdu 100km klanec :)
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM nope..ampak samo zato ker ni pihalo :)
<CrazyLemon> preveč
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, lej...ne morš ti tekmovat z LorD_DDooM
<sasa84> nimaš ubuntu hlačic... zto nimaš šans
<sasa84> sorči :S
<LorD_DDooM> That's what she said, CrazyLemon !
<miha> dan
<yang> http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Lok_Baintan_Floating_Market,_South_Kalimantan,_Indonesia.ogv
<Pepelka> File:Lok Baintan Floating Market, South Kalimantan, Indonesia.ogv - Wikimedia Commons
<yang> lustno
<CrazyLemon> miha !
<CrazyLemon> tebe rabim!
<miha> dan
<miha> http://www.rtvslo.si/mmc-priporoca/danes-kricijo-gotov-si-vcasih-pa-so-vpili-kar-ubijte-ga/310171
<Pepelka> Danes kričijo: "Gotov si!", včasih pa so vpili kar: "Ubijte ga!" :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Pepelka> »V glavnem policijskem uradu mesta Cleveland v zvezni državi Ohio je v nedeljo 2. junija 1907 pozno popoldne zazvonil telefon. Stražnik, ki je dvignil slušalko, je na drugi strani zaslišal prestrašen ...«
<miha> CrazyLemon: kako gre?
<CrazyLemon> miha gre! a imaš  še vedno domeno freenode.si ? :)
<miha> mam
<miha> želi?
<miha> želiš?
<CrazyLemon> miha za določen čas bi potreboval email acc če maš kakega fraj :)
<miha> če še dela, mam
<CrazyLemon> no dej prosim te preveri :)
<miha> ja stran zgleda dela
<miha> drugo ne vem
<yang> miha: hehe, zakaj pa si registriral freenode.si ?
<yang> a laufas irc network gor
<miha> yang: freenode.si, undernet.si pa Å¡e kej
<miha> ne
<miha> web irc client je pa Å¡e menda
<miha> yang: pa potrebna.si tud mamo
<yang> CNAME-aj ga na freenode.net :)
<yang> jst se gruntam primerno domeno za irc network
<CrazyLemon> kaj ti bo Å¡e en irc network.. a ti ni freenode dovol?
<yang> ni
<miha> irc network je kul, da maš irc copa pa lahk /kill CrazyLemon
<yang> :)
<lynxlynxlynx> pezdirc
<CrazyLemon> pri registraciji uporabniškega imena na spletnem oglasniku bolha.com niste oddali popolnih podatkov, zato smo vam začasno izkopili vaše uporabniško ime.
<CrazyLemon> lamers
<yang> so me jehove price obiskale,  tok lepih se nisem videl
<zdobersek> f/m?
<zdobersek> no, dejmo, ko lih ni mihe
<zdobersek> a je Jansa ze v priporu?
<dz0ny> ne
<dz0ny> so pa neki Å¡trajkal
<dz0ny> da nebi bil al neki
<zdobersek> sej mislim, da se strajkajo
<zdobersek> pojasni, zakaj mihe ni
<dz0ny> v sredo ob 11 je epilog
<dz0ny> :P
<dz0ny> lahko samo Å¡pekuliram
<sterna> yang: pics or it didn't happen
<CrazyLemon> prekleti bolharji.. še vedno mi niso odblokirali računa
<zdobersek> stran od bolhe!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek why oh why
<zdobersek> bolhe grizejo
<zdobersek> why that's why
<yang> sterna: ta desni je ime Eva
<CrazyLemon> bi ti tudi ta desno vidu
<zdobersek> jst bi jo
<zdobersek> ce bi mel sliko
<yang> ni slike, mi boste moral verjet na besedo
<CrazyLemon> mhm :/
<zdobersek> je bla eva 0 al 1?
<yang> morda vas kdaj obisceta, da vas spreobrneta
<yang> sploh sterno k je zagrizen komunist
<zdobersek> not gay
<sterna> k men je ze velik jehovk prslo
<yang> s cim jih odganjas ?
<sterna> jih ne
<yang> jih not povabbis ?
<sterna> vcasih
<yang> aha zanimivo
<sterna> ce mam cas
<yang> vcas so take stare vesce hodil kle bolj, te dve sta ble tm 25
<sterna> razlozim jim zakaj bog ne obstaja in zakaj je morala povsem racionalna in zakaj je vesoljni potop bullshit
<yang> torej ti njim razlagas
<yang> hehe
<yang> no men se je to zdel zanimivo, pravjo da bodo po vesoljnem potopu ziveli slozno z zivalmi, do takrat lahko pa po mili volji koljejo in jedo zivali
<CrazyLemon> http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.html/?ie=UTF8&camp=1789&creative=390957&docId=1001225461&linkCode=ur2&pf_rd_i=20&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_p=441937901&pf_rd_r=0HDN8CEX17GTRR9FQG25&pf_rd_s=right-1&pf_rd_t=701&tag=thepartim-20
<Pepelka> SanDisk Deal of the Day
<yang> rekli sta, da bosta videli kako bo pol, da jih to ne obremenjuje zdaj
<yang> tko, da je zgleda znanje dost pomankljivo oz ga tedve se nista v celoti nastudirali
<sterna> ja sej ponavad pol al pobegnejo al jih pa zanimat zacne
<yang> tedve sta rekli da bosta se prisli
<zdobersek> no, takrat pofotkat
<yang> ampak mislim da se jih lazje odkrizas ce reces, da si kaksne druge veroizpovedi, kot pa ce reces da te ateist, ateiste zmeraj probajo resiti
<sterna> pa jim razlozim o supernovah pa GRBjih pa rogue planetih pa to
<sterna> pa da mormo nujno zapustit osoncje ce hocmo prezivet
<yang> to nam pa ne bo ratalo
<yang> se do marsa ne morejo
<lynxlynxlynx> razmišljaj kot drevo
<zdobersek> ja no, oni dve ne pomagata dosti
<yang> ves ta denar o medplanetarnem raziskovanje je zguba dnara
<yang> zato da so pristal gor na luni , in ? kako ves da so res
<yang> al je kubrick reziral vse skupaj
<lynxlynxlynx> not this again
<yang> pa tut ce so, dosti dalj od lune niso prisli
<lynxlynxlynx> men je všeč, da se nam ne mudi
<lynxlynxlynx> mogoče postanemo mal bolj odgovorni
<yang> sterna: pa tut, kaj je znanost, samo ena novodobna religija zadnjih tolk in tolk let
<yang> pravjo si znanstveniki pa se dalj od lune niso prisli
<yang> pa ne vedo ne zakaj smo tukaj ne kaj bo potem, kar so vedli ze 5000 let nazaj nekateri
<sterna> yang: nonsense.
<yang> religija evolucije, religija Intelligent designa, to so sam neke religije novodobne
<sterna> yang: znanost je vecna in nima nobene zveze z religijo.
<sterna> znanost je metoda, ne religija
<sterna> razn ce je cirkular tut religija
<sterna> funny, zakaj pa nisi reku religija gravitacije?
<sterna> a ti ne rata skoct v orbito?
<yang> kaj pa ves, morda pa komu ratuje, pa ti tega ne ves, ker v to ne verjames
<sterna> vem da nikomur ne ratuje.
<sterna> brez skrbi, znanost ni pravljica
<sterna> ce bi blo tko kot ti pravis, potem tvoj racunalnik ne bi deloval.
<yang> saj dostkrat ne dela, pa nevem zakaj :~
<sterna> vedno dela
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: here?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny yes sir
<zdobersek> dz0ny: si pogledu GoT?
<dz0ny> zdobersek: zdejle bom
<dz0ny> also fwi .pomoč @ breza has new thing to test
<yang> .vreme ljubljana
<breza> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 16.3°C @03.06.2013 21:30 CEST.
<breza> V naslednjih 12 urah je predvidena oblačnost
<breza> Mestna Občina Ljubljana: 15.43°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:12:56, Sončni zahod: 20:47:30
<yang> dobro je, nej tko ostane
<dz0ny> men je pa kul to monsunsko podnebje
<sterna> mene tut ne moti
<sasa84> juhuuuuuuuuuuuu
<dz0ny> hi
<dz0ny> ker fail sem zdej naredu
<zdobersek> duno
<lynxlynxlynx> cd /; mv *
<dz0ny> meh food blog berem / slikce gledam. Zdej mi pa krul po želodcu
<zdobersek> lahk ze zdle zacnes z zajtrkom
<dz0ny> :P mja 2x banana me bo nafutrala do zjutri
<zdobersek> ob devetih ze lahko mas second breakfast
<zdobersek> like them hobits
<sasa84> bogi dz0ny ...lačn :)
<CrazyLemon> sam zate dz0ny https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/944586_513868688661187_1623487737_n.jpg
<yang> hehe CrazyLemon zdej si pa se meni apetit zbudil, ful si prijazen :)
#ubuntu-si 2013-06-04
<dz0ny> jutro
<sterna> zdravo
<sterna> bbl, office
<dz0ny> .vreme ljubljana
<breza> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 15.2°C @04.06.2013 8:30 CEST.
<breza> V naslednjih 12 urah je predvidena oblačnost
<breza> Mestna Občina Ljubljana: 16.02°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:12:29, Sončni zahod: 20:48:17
<zdobersek> .vreme celje
<breza> ARSO: Celje (241.7m): 14.3°C @04.06.2013 8:30 CEST.
<breza> V naslednjih 12 urah je predvidena oblačnost
<breza> Mestna Občina Celje: 13.01°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:08:44, Sončni zahod: 20:45:58
<Matthai> .vreme Rakitna
<breza> ARSO: Postojna (533m): 16°C @04.06.2013 9:00 CEST.
<breza> V naslednjih 12 urah je predvidena oblačnost
<breza> Borovnica: 16.10°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:13:26, Sončni zahod: 20:47:54
<CrazyLemon> Fatal error: Out of memory (allocated 4718592) (tried to allocate 19456 bytes) in /www/moj.tusmobil.si/library/Zend/Controller/Request/Http.php on line 412
<Sky[x]> haha o nice :D
<zdobersek> not bad
<CrazyLemon> no sej  zdaj dela.. po drugem fatal errorju (adapter) stvar laufa :)
<Sky[x]> hehe
<dz0ny> the fuck, kr dežaval bo
<dz0ny> deževalo*
<CrazyLemon> kaj se pritozujes
<CrazyLemon> ti itak OBOZUJES to monsunsko podnebje
<CrazyLemon> ane
<CrazyLemon> :>
<dz0ny> ja sam ne dopoldne
<dz0ny> popoldne nej pada
<CrazyLemon> monsuna ne briga a je dopoldne ali popoldne :>
<dz0ny> .vreme babno polje
<zdobersek> LOL
<breza> ARSO: Babno Polje (756 m) (756m): 15.7°C @04.06.2013 10:00 CEST.
<breza> V naslednjih 12 urah je predvidena oblačnost
<breza> Hrib-Loski Potok: 18.93°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:13:57, Sončni zahod: 20:46:31
<zdobersek> 'mhm, rad mam monsunsko podnebje, ampak sam po 12. uri'
<dz0ny> če zjutraj pada sem zamorjen, len
<dz0ny> pol popoldne sem tako ali tako :P
<zdobersek> OTOH je ura 10:38
<sterna> lies
<zdobersek> tko da 1:20 se zdrzis, pa si resen?
<dz0ny> you confused me
<dz0ny> vedno sem resen
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] arkas: Re: povožena particija  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40277/#p40277
<sasa84> zdobersek, kofi kofi
<zdobersek> HOHOHOH sasa84 HREMO NA KAFE
<sasa84> jeeeeeej zdobersek
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: File Sync App `SparkleShare` 1.1.0 Released, Install It In Ubuntu  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/iO0A2bDDivM/file-sync-app-sparkleshare-110-released.html
<dz0ny> .yt these new puritans - fragment 2
<breza> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Psg0jcVHI0c
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Highly Configurable `Elegance Colors` GNOME Shell Theme Sees New Release  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/NTSi2xjGbf4/highly-configurable-elegance-colors.html
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Highly Configurable GNOME Shell Theme `Elegance Colors` Sees New Release  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/NTSi2xjGbf4/highly-configurable-elegance-colors.html
<CrazyLemon> http://www.bolha.com/telefonija-gsm-aparati/gsm-telefonija/gsm-aparati/htc/htc-hero-1287519497.html
<Pepelka> HTC Hero :: bolha.com
<Pepelka> »Prodam HTC Hero, kupljen oktobra 2009 pri Mobitelu. Telefon ni več v garanciji. Telefon deluje brezhibno ter nima čisto nobene praske na zaslonu. Ob strani«
<CrazyLemon> če kdo kupi :D
<zdobersek> 20 ojrov
<CrazyLemon> 25 s poštnino :>
<zdobersek> 15
<zdobersek> = 10 + postnina
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa če ti js pošljem telefon
<CrazyLemon> pa ti še nakažem 10€ ker si kul?
<CrazyLemon> :>
<CrazyLemon> 10€ kul..več nisi :>
<zdobersek> 15 ;)
<CrazyLemon> you're not that cool ;)
<zdobersek> 20?
<CrazyLemon> za 20 boš mogu še sašo poročit
 * sasa84 raj kofe skuha
<sasa84> pa ne d zdobersek ni fajn...on je zlat fant!
<sasa84> ampak... midva ohranjava romantiko neporočena :P
<zdobersek> SuckItLemon
<yang> CrazyLemon: prodaj ga v android muzej :)
<yang> ce ti rata 20 iztrzit za herota si faca
<yang> jst bi se tut moral svojga losat
<CrazyLemon> yang zakaj pa ne..sej dela normalno :)
<yang> ker android pa mas gor ?
<CrazyLemon> yang sej piše :) 2.3.7
<zdobersek> .vreme Celje
<breza> ARSO: Celje (241.7m): 18.1°C @04.06.2013 16:30 CEST.
<breza> V naslednjih 12 urah je predvidena oblačnost
<breza> Mestna Občina Celje: 15.72°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:08:44, Sončni zahod: 20:45:58
<zdobersek> nc ... bo treba na kolo.
<yang> .vreme ljubljana
<breza> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 20.4°C @04.06.2013 16:30 CEST.
<breza> V naslednjih 12 urah je predvidena oblačnost
<breza> Mestna Občina Ljubljana: 19.58°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:12:29, Sončni zahod: 20:48:17
<dz0ny> .yt These New Puritans - We Want War
<breza> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GIfKqgWPVvk
<CrazyLemon> http://www.val202.si/2013/06/s-1-julijem-manj-sive-ekonomije/
<CrazyLemon> lol
<Pepelka> S 1. julijem manj sive ekonomije?
<yang> hehe
<dz0ny> js sem pa misli da bo več sonca
<dz0ny> pol ni vse tako sivo...
<CrazyLemon> kere neumnosti govorijo..namest da bi uvedli  davčne blagajne oni se igrajo s cenami
<CrazyLemon> hrvati v prvih treh mesecih so imeli 40% več plačanih davkov kot lani
<CrazyLemon> kaj bo Å¡ele ko bo sezona
<dz0ny> hm vine ja za android, zgleda da hoče 8M kamerco in ni na voljo za moj mobitel
<dz0ny> https://www.facebook.com/groups/ubuntuappdevelopers/
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ne vem če je to res
<CrazyLemon> piše namreč da je compatible z mojo tablico
<CrazyLemon> ta pa ima 1.3mpx front cam
<CrazyLemon> :)
<zdobersek> SUP LAIDIES
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Zimon: Posodabljanje Ubuntu 12 težava  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40278/#p40278
<andrejz> pozdravljen dz0ny! malo probavam spet spremenjeni ubuntu.iso pa povezava ne dela ...
<andrejz> a je mogoče trenutno kakšen drug link aktualen?
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Zimon: Ubuntu 12.04.2 server boot problem  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40279/#p40279
<dz0ny> .sporoči andrejz nov build bi bil potreben. Mogoče danes poženem gradnjo pa potem lahko preneseš...
<zdobersek> useful breza!
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: men noče namestit zgleda moram spet apk vlečt
<CrazyMelon> da faq je s tem freenodeom
<sasa84> ju hev problms krejzek
<CrazyMelon> i do i do i so do
<CrazyMelon> sasa84 prašaj župnika če kupi telefon
<CrazyMelon> :>
<dz0ny> .yt the new puritans - filed of reeds
<breza> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=21BT57D9AlI
<dz0ny> GOT spoiler
<CrazyLemon> .yt the new puritans flood by dz0ny
<breza> Ni zadetka
<CrazyLemon> :(
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, zihr ne... sej se mu skegla, če dobi en touch :D
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 župnik je..če se mu ni do zdej :p
<sasa84> http://www.simobil.si/sl/mobilePhones.cp2?uid=30F2C596-7375-A0AD-F038-C93927FD090B&linkid=phone&cid=308ED48E-9A30-57B0-F1D0-37BDD9C2898F&tab=1&upgrade=&package=SENIOR%20ZATE
<sasa84> lej, to je njegov tip telefona...tale za poklopt :)
<CrazyLemon> a tega rozega ima? :>
<sasa84> sej sm hotla napisat, d nima ta rozastga...pa si me prehitu :P
<CrazyLemon> do zdaj me je kontaktiral sam en k bi rad menjal :/
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, pa kdo bi hotu tvoja stara jajca no :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 you know you want it
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, noup, mehke cure niso zame :P
<sterna_> zame tut ne, mehke cure being soft women
<CrazyLemon> a obstaja kak cheap wifi jammer?
<sterna_> mislm da ma gorenje za 79 evrov
<sterna_> pa ohisje das dol, pa je
<dz0ny_> lol
<sterna_> jsm svojo odprl pa odlotal speaker
<sterna_> k je bil tok annoying
<sterna_> vsakic k si prtisnu je celo bajto zbudil tist *NYEEEP*
<CrazyLemon> http://www.geekbuying.com/Promotion/Festival?utm_source=inpromo&utm_medium=hbigbanner&utm_campaign=Anniversary0601
<CrazyLemon> kr fajn znižane cene
<CrazyLemon> https://gs1.wac.edgecastcdn.net/8019B6/data.tumblr.com/0b05bb4245fb0b846d55b4e5833719a2/tumblr_mns7tv84q91s5eiajo1_1280.jpg
<CrazyLemon> unknown pleasure :))
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: maš kje andrejz na chatu
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ ja.. odsoten
<dz0ny> .shrani iso64_ubuntu_si_btsync R3DENXECSI4NY7YHAWC7UVOVUHFNBNOS4
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny a ga rabiš kaj?
<dz0ny> ne sem mu mail poslal
<dz0ny> ln
<CrazyLemon> ok
<CrazyLemon> ln
<sasa84> ln dz0ny :)
<dz0ny> sasa84: ln
<dz0ny> aje tega nisem tle objavil https://github.com/dz0ny/node-arso
<dz0ny> uporabno za conky script
<mac> čer vsem
<mac> a je kdo prisoten?
<frojnd> ne
<dhbiker> najs dz0ny :3
#ubuntu-si 2013-06-05
<dz0ny> jutro
<dz0ny> zdobersek: the man I need
<dz0ny> se vedno mamo yt leak piškotkov http://www.cookiezakon.si/lookup/acea8344-410b-489c-a2d2-29bca4cf878e/
<dz0ny> lahko domeno youtube popraviš v youtube-nocookie
<zdobersek> dz0ny: kod?
<dz0ny> phpmyadmin comes to mind
<zdobersek> aha, v bazi
<dz0ny> mhm, ročno bi bla malo huda
<zdobersek> v punbb pluginu?
<dz0ny> tud je že hook drugače
<dz0ny> samo za nazaj je problem
<dz0ny> pač ker so ločene od wp pa punbb
<zdobersek> dz0ny: youtube-nocookie.com deva 404
<dz0ny> https://www.youtube-nocookie.com/embed/-khddoDGX1g?feature=oembed
<dz0ny> hm a slučajno niso iframe?
<zdobersek> dz0ny: so
<zdobersek> tale video sicer je ze embeddan via yt-nocookie
<dz0ny> .kuki https://www.ubuntu.si
<dz0ny> mhm
<dz0ny> ta ni spuščal
<dz0ny> na furumu pa verjetno je
<miha> jutro
<miha> https://slo-tech.com/novice/t569702
<zdobersek> uporabniki ti ne bojo lepl youtube videov prek yt-nocookie
<miha> https://slo-tech.com/novice/t569702
<miha> !g tst
<Seniorita> Shot blasting Gostol tst, abrasive blasting http://www.gostol-tst.eu/
<dz0ny> zdobersek: sej ne morejo...
<dz0ny> v bistvu nebi smel
<dz0ny> torej rabmo tud za punbb en extension
 * miha upa, da se bo infopooblaščenka cvrla v peklu.
<miha> povzroča ogromno gospodarsko škodo, ker ne dobi kurca.
<dz0ny> kaj ti je pa ona kriva, rajši se prod parlamentu obrni
<zdobersek> aha, pol ne zarad cookiejev
<zdobersek> dz0ny: gledam tule censorship vnose
<miha> dz0ny: prokleti komunajzarji
<miha> USSR
<miha> EUSSR
<zdobersek> dz0ny: search & replace za kletvice, mogoc bi tud za youtube.com delal
<dz0ny> mhm
<dz0ny> https://github.com/askedrelic/bash-history-punchcard
<Seniorita> askedrelic/bash-history-punchcard · GitHub
<Seniorita> »bash-history-punchcard - Command line script for creating a PNG punchcard graph of your bash history.«
<zdobersek> dz0ny: na forumu ni sploh mozno embeddat youtube videa
<dz0ny> no sej problem so clanki za nazaj
<dz0ny> pa itak to kao nastavi druga stran in potem nisi ti odgovoren
<dz0ny> v bistvu crezylemon
<dz0ny> ker piše da je on kao pef te splet sekcije :P
<zdobersek> 12 takih clankov ... by hand it is.
<yang_> jutro
<dz0ny> zdobersek: če se javiš :)
<zdobersek> dz0ny: s/youtube.com/youtube-nocookie.com/ bi moral delat, ne?
<zdobersek> za iframe-embedded videe
<dz0ny> mhm jaz dam sicer \.youtube\.
<dz0ny> preg_replace("/\.youtube\./", ".youtube-nocookie.", $html)
<dz0ny> pa http odstranim
<dz0ny> zato da smo protocol agnostic
<dz0ny> ker omed vrne http namesto da bi https
<zdobersek> dz0ny: kvas tu naredu https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5827
<Seniorita> Xubuntu 13.04 je na voljo za prejem (Stran 1) - Novice - Ubuntu.si forum
<Seniorita> »Xubuntu 13.04 je na voljo za prejem (Stran 1) - Novice - Ubuntu.si forum - Uradna spletna stran slovenske skupnosti Linux distribucije Ubuntu«
<dz0ny> tam kjer maš v punbb pluginu da ti vrne content
<dz0ny> ga pošlji skozi aplay_filter(the content)
<dz0ny> apply*
<zdobersek> too late, je ze vsak iframean yt video spremenjen na yt-nocookie
<zdobersek> razen https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5827
<Seniorita> Xubuntu 13.04 je na voljo za prejem (Stran 1) - Novice - Ubuntu.si forum
<Seniorita> »Xubuntu 13.04 je na voljo za prejem (Stran 1) - Novice - Ubuntu.si forum - Uradna spletna stran slovenske skupnosti Linux distribucije Ubuntu«
<dz0ny> zdobersek: sem ti popravil plugin
<dz0ny> fixed tud za v bodoče
<zdobersek> dz0ny: eek https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5827
<Seniorita> Xubuntu 13.04 je na voljo za prejem (Stran 1) - Novice - Ubuntu.si forum
<Seniorita> »Xubuntu 13.04 je na voljo za prejem (Stran 1) - Novice - Ubuntu.si forum - Uradna spletna stran slovenske skupnosti Linux distribucije Ubuntu«
<zdobersek> eh
<zdobersek> <iframe width="540" height="304" src="//www.youtube-nocookie.com/embed/-khddoDGX1g?feature=oembed" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>+
<zdobersek> -+
<zdobersek> ooh, cez 40 min gre Jansa morebiti v zapor.
<CrazyMelon> not
<dz0ny> naah
<dz0ny> 1m pogojne, pa plačilo sodnih stroškov
<CrazyMelon> niti to ne
<dz0ny> jutro sasa84
 * sasa84 pošlata dz0ny po ritki
<sasa84> jutri đonko ^^
<sasa84> jutro*
<dz0ny> well this escalated quickly
<sasa84> khm :$
<sasa84> a melone pa limone so se že zbudile?
<dz0ny> CrazyMelon: a ti danes v živo poročaš?
<CrazyMelon> dz0ny: jp
<CrazyMelon> s transparentom sm kle
<CrazyMelon> "JJ SAKS"
<dz0ny> hočem diplomo gor piše?
<dz0ny> jure jankovič?
<CrazyMelon> dz0ny: je.. diplomo - naj mi da delo v drzavni upravi pa bom se bl happy
<CrazyMelon> :>
<dz0ny> http://db.tt/kDbPSqoa
<dz0ny> https://gist.github.com/dz0ny/5712451 [conky skript]
<Seniorita> gist:5712451
<Seniorita> »- Gist is a simple way to share snippets of text and code with others.«
<Seniorita> Dropbox - Screenshot at 2013-06-05 10:29:24.png
<sasa84> najs dz0ny, veri najs
<CrazyMelon> very google now-ish :)
<dz0ny> a to ste vidl http://dna-delivery.biokoda.com/get/player/iframe/biokoda.wpntv.videodnevnik?id=4e90f90b8409c68449885382ca3dce82&skin=bkd&head=true
<zdobersek> OHSNAP
<zdobersek> kriv
<dz0ny> ja sam nč ne vejo za kolk dni :P
<dz0ny> mesecev
<dz0ny> let
<miha> banda rdeča. potrebna lustracija.
<zdobersek> izvoli.
<sterna_> TITO PARTIJA OMLADINA U ČUZO
<sterna_> prov mu je, kaj je pa vojne tajne objavljal
<zdobersek> ... takoj za janso
<zdobersek> https://twitter.com/search/realtime?q=Jan%C5%A1a&src=typd
<Seniorita> Twitter / Search - Janša
<Seniorita> »The latest and best tweets on Janša. Read what people are saying and join the conversation.«
<sterna> evo, miha
<sterna> s kasnimi kriminalci se ti pecas
<sterna> Janša obsojen na dve leti zapora, Črnkovič in Krkovič pa na 22 mesecev
<zdobersek> 11. 40 "Hočemo pravico, hočemo pravico!"
<zdobersek> lih slucajno so pred sodiscem ...
<zdobersek> https://www.dnevnik.si/kronika/afera-patria-jansa-crnkovic-in-krkovic-zahtevajo-oprostilno-sodbo-tozilstvo-pa-zapor
<Seniorita> Janši dve leti zapora in 37.000 evrov kazni | Dnevnik
<Seniorita> »Ljubljansko okrajno sodišče je obtožene v zadevi Patria, predsednika SDS Janeza Janšo, lastnika Rotisa Ivana Črnkoviča in brigadirja Toneta Krkoviča, spoznalo za krive kaznivih dejanj, povezanih z dajanjem ali sprejemanjem daril za nezakonito posredovanje v postopku izbora in nakupa finskih oklepnikov. Kazen še ni znana.«
<dz0ny> http://tvslo.si/predvajaj/v-zivo-mmc-tv/tv.mmctv/
<Seniorita> V ŽIVO: MMC TV :: Multimedijski predvajalnik, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Seniorita> »Najbolj objektivne in verodostojne informacije iz Slovenije in sveta, novice s področja kulture, športa in zabave. Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal.«
<yang_> politicna lustracija
<sterna> ja pa jade
<yang_> kaj pa drugega ?
<sterna> najprej se gres arms dilerja, pol te obsodjo je pa politicna lustracija
<sterna> mar bi se z drogami bavil, bi ga oprostil
<sterna> orozje je za americane.
<yang_> dobro da nihce od tajkunov ni bil obsojen, boga hilda bo placala 10.000 eur
<sterna> kaj zdej lazes?
<sterna> sej so bli obsojeni.
<sterna> itak so pa to vsi od jansata kolegi
<sterna> dokler ni on na oblast prsu teh tajkunov ni blo
<sterna> koncno bo jankovic zrihtal da ne bo vec sodnih zaostankov
<yang_> ja taprav
<miha> sterna: lažeš rdečkar. tajkuni so nastal, ko so se rdeči direktorji zbal, da bi jih janša zamenju, pa šli na vrat na nos v menedžerske odkupe
<sterna> yang_: a te je kej strah k je kominterna v avstriji pa na finskem zaprla une k so dal dnar?
<LorD_DDooM> Fak, kak je zdajle pred sodiščem, folk se je odpelal..
<miha> sterna: 95% tajkunov je rdečkarjev
<sterna> miha: nonsense.
<miha> edina pogojno ne-rdeča je bla tovšakova
<miha> Å¡e kdo?
<sterna> miha: dokler ni zacel jansa pumpat proracuna svojim kolegom v gradbenem sektorju je slo drzavi super
<sterna> miha: bavcar.
<miha> zidar: rdeč, črnigor: rdeč, šrot: rdeč, bavčar: rdeč
<miha> bavčar: LDS
<miha> rdečkar
<yang_> sterna: kaj pa si ti mel od komunistov da jih toliko hvalis a so ti kej dali ?
<sterna> a LDS je rdec?
<sterna> prvic slism.
<miha> al pa vijolčn
<miha> pr nas je vse isto
<sterna> yang_: ti pa tut nc zgodovine ne poznas
<sterna> tle je bla puscava, nc ni blo
<miha> LDS=SD=ZARES=TRS=NEGATIVCI
<sterna> same rusevine
<sterna> pol so pa prsli komunisti
<sterna> pa so zgradil sole, vrtce, kulturne domove, tovarne
<zdobersek> PS si pozabu
<miha> zdobersek: NEGATIVCI?
<yang_> ja seveda, zaplenil so vse premozenje po vojni
<miha> oz PINGVINI
<sterna> yang_: to ti je zihr zupnik povedu
<miha> sterna: torej, ne vem zakaj rdečkarji lažete o janševih tajkunih
<sterna> ja njegovi so
<miha> sterna: sam lagat znate :)
<sterna> kaj se jim bo zdej izneveru
<sterna> sej bojo skp zaprti
<miha> sterna: da te ni sram :)
<miha> lažnjivc rdeč :)
<sterna> men ni treba nc lagat, k nism dobu niti centa od tega establishmenta
<sterna> ga tut nebi sprejel, kar se mene tice so vsi isti
<sterna> mi je pa vsec da koncno pravica zmaguje
<sterna> zdej sam se jankovica zaprejo in smo ze skor fertik.
<sterna> ampak je prov da so najprej janso, ker trgovci z orozjem so nevarnejsi od trgovcev z nepremicninami.
<sterna> sej ce vas kej potolaz
<sterna> bo visje sodisce razveljavlo
<sterna> na konc itak nau noben zaprt
<yang_> seveda nikol ni noben zaprt, ker so vsi vmesani
<sterna> jansa zdej ze klice jankovica
<sterna> "i know what you did last summer"
<sterna> pa bo jankovic poklicu sodnika pa reku "dej to nes unmu sodniku od janse"
<sterna> pa bojo zmeneni
<sterna> no ampak to nc ne spremeni tega da mi vse to placujemo in da bo treba kr ornk v roke plunt da nau zmankal dnarja za ta teater
<zdobersek> LOL
<zdobersek> dubu sem mail direkt od Christine Lagarde!
<zdobersek> en cek mi je poslala
<zdobersek> uff, konkretno so zajebal himno
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek si zihr da je pršu direkt? nobenga bouncea ni bilo vmes?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: nope!
<zdobersek> check = cashed, me = rich
<miha> zdobersek haz !g special drawing rights
<Seniorita> Special drawing rights - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Special_drawing_rights
<sasa84> zdobersek, jst sm zadnč dobila po mejlu iz enga hotela v španiji, da mam 3 dni plačanga bivanja v 2posteljni sobi :P
<sasa84> že plačan z viso :P
<zdobersek> sasa84: PRESENECENJE!
<sasa84> zdobersek, kok si ti zlat! :P
<zdobersek> .vreme Celje
<breza> ARSO: Celje (241.7m): 20.2°C @05.06.2013 13:00 CEST.
<breza> V naslednjih 12 urah je predvidena oblačnost
<breza> Mestna Občina Celje: 18.59°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:08:19, Sončni zahod: 20:46:44
<sasa84> .vreme rakek
<breza> ARSO: Postojna (533m): 20.2°C @05.06.2013 13:00 CEST.
<breza> Šibke padavine z zelo majhno verjetnostjo toče! @2013-06-05 13:18
<breza> Rakek: 20.25°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:13:50, Sončni zahod: 20:48:49
<sasa84> pr nas zdej lije k norc
<sasa84> pa grmi :\
<dz0ny> for real tle mamo pa sonce
<dz0ny> http://i.imgur.com/WWlqSHS.jpg
<Sky[x]> dz0ny, iz kej je ta slika ?
<dz0ny> nemčija
<dz0ny> http://www.strudengau.tv/hochwasser-2013/ + video
<Seniorita> HOCHWASSER GREIN 2013 | strudengau.tv
<Seniorita> »bis 04.06.2013 19h«
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: How To Automatically Mute Music When Receiving VoIP Calls [PulseAudio]  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/wRkKoAsmaRM/how-to-automatically-mute-music-when.html
<sasa84> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10151471581551443
<Seniorita> Reakcija po razglasitvi sodbe | Facebook
<sasa84> lol :)))))))))))))))))
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] 4 More Games, Including Oilrush, Added to Latest Humble Bundle  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/BQGO4CTCA4s/4-more-games-including-oilrush-added-to-latest-humble-bundle
<yang_> sasa84: fletn tale Linus, kajne ?
<dz0ny> http://people.mozilla.com/~shorlander/files/australis-designSpecs/australis-designSpecs-windows7-mainWindow.html
<Seniorita> Australis - Design Specs - Windows 7 - Main Window
<dz0ny> nov ff
<sasa84> yang_, ?
<CrazyLemon> https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc3/971426_571330279583903_469313574_n.jpg
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ?
<zdobersek> kaj nej s tistimi enacbami?
<CrazyLemon> solve them..sej piše!
<CrazyLemon> razn če nisi genius :/
<zdobersek> sem, ampak kje je troll effect?
<CrazyLemon> ti si kle zadolžen za trollanje
<sterna> troll effect bi bil corega stant pred sodiscem
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: v cem je finta, te fprasam?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ni finte
<yang_> sasa84: sm vidu, da si ga "lajkala"
<miha> sterna: https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/934638_10152911389635232_1314210600_n.jpg to Å¡e vedn vela
<zdobersek> a sem pol genij?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ja?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek kok si dobu?
<sterna> miha: sej ga bojo zaprl, brez skrbi
<sterna> tovarisa ferlinca
<miha> sterna: lol
<sterna> men sam ni jasn kva je fora s temi upokojenci
<sterna> a to majo v SDS resno ksn tak
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<sterna> muzejski sturm SS oddelk
<breza> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (3.837m): 21.9°C @05.06.2013 15:00 CEST.
<miha> sterna: samo upokojenci majo čas zdajle protestirat.
<breza> Šibke padavine z zelo majhno verjetnostjo toče! @2013-06-05 15:29
<breza> Koper: 20.99°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:17:13, Sončni zahod: 20:50:10
<CrazyLemon> majhno my ass!
<CrazyLemon> toča je as we speak
<sterna> miha: ja nevem na resnih protestih sm vidu kr precej bl pisano druzbo
<sterna> na teh titoisticnih pa same stare mame
<miha> sterna: pa javni uslužbenci, ko štrajkajo
<miha> njim tud ni problem žvižgat na ulci
<sterna> js sam cakam da se najde ksna histericna stara mama k se bo javla da gre namest ivana u zapor
<sterna> v tem je razlika med levicarji pa desnicarji
<sterna> ce jankovica zaprejo nau noben jokat prsu
<miha> jankovića ne bodo zaprli, ker je rdeč
<miha> v tem je razlika
<sterna> misls ker je ocitno nedolzen
<sterna> saj ima modre oci
<miha> lol
<miha> pr njemu ni neznanega časa pa kraja
<miha> lahk slediš transakcijam od MOL prek posrednikov do zokija
<sterna> a je ob stirih na bavarcu
<miha> uradno vse
<miha> isti dan se izvede, pa zoki dobi provizijo
<sterna> ja, nej ga zaprejo ne
<miha> ne bodo ga, ker je rdeč
<miha> v tem je razlika
<sterna> sej jansa je tut rdec
<sterna> (in ga ne bodo zaprl)
<miha> ok
<sterna> mislm itak ma se 5 let postopka
<sterna> no, razn ce bo jankovic koncno zrihtu to nase sodstvo
<sterna> da nau tko pocas vse
<sterna> da bomo koncno v pravni drzavi.
<miha> zokiju čist ustreza tak kot je. lahk ribari v miru.
<sterna> sej je en reku da je alenka lih dons neki podpisala eno zavezo
<sterna> za ureditev sodstva
<sterna> js sicer pojma nimam na podlagi cesa so obsodl janso al pa kogarkol
<sterna> vem pa da so finci pa avstrijci ki so shufflal ta dnar ze v cuzi
<sterna> komu so ga dal se pa kao ne ve
<miha> čeferinu tud ni jasn http://www.finance.si/8341602/A.-%C4%8Ceferin-Lahko-nas-je-strah-da-%C5%BEivimo-v-taki-dr%C5%BEavi pa zagotov ni janšev
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jGvASdEGQVw       haha..tale remi pa je car
<sterna> miha: ja sam ceferin je verjetno tut iz medijev zvedu
<Seniorita> A. Čeferin: Lahko nas je strah, da živimo v taki državi - Finance.si
<Seniorita> »Največji slovenski poslovno - borzni portal«
<Seniorita> Sonic Elevator (Rémi Gaillard) - YouTube
<Seniorita> »FULL LENGH SONIC VIDEO COMING SOON / PROCHAINEMENT LA VIDEO SONIC Subscribe - http://bit.ly/ouiremi Rémi Gaillard is a french prankster world famous for his ...«
<miha> sterna: bi reku, da ma čeferin več pojma kot sodnica. tud iz medijev. pa ga ne maram, kot ne maram seničke
<sterna> jsm indiferenten do odvetnikov
<sterna> sodnica mi je vseen kok ma pojma
<sterna> ona itak nima izbire
<sterna> mora sodit po zakonu
<sterna> ce ne sodi po zakonu ji pac razveljavijo sodbo
<sterna> js ne dvomim da je jansa kriv prejemanja podkupnin
<sterna> vsaj nc bl kokr ne dvomim da si jankovic ne fila zepov z dnarjem mola
<sterna> prej pa merkatorja
<sterna> ce bi se vedl kje pa kako je prejemal podkupnine tut dvomim da ga nebi obsodl precej prej
<sasa84> sama banda so itak vsi :P
<sterna> ja
<sterna> mislm sej ni skrivnost da ga skp zurajo
<CrazyLemon> !g ping
<Seniorita> Ping - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ping
<lynxlynxlynx> !g smbc
<Seniorita> Saturday Morning Breakfast Cereal http://www.smbc-comics.com/
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: 6
<dz0ny> 1/3 + 1/3 + 1/3 = 1
<dz0ny> 0.3333 + 0.3333 + 0.3333 = ?
<dz0ny> 0.3333... + 0.3333... + 0.3333... = ?
<dz0ny> cmon ta je srednješolska
<dz0ny> al je že una ura
<zdobersek> huh?
<dz0ny> limiti..
<zdobersek> cesa? tegale? https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc3/971426_571330279583903_469313574_n.jpg
<yang_> 6
<sasa84> http://www.howtogeek.com/164634/forget-flashing-custom-roms-use-the-xposed-framework-to-tweak-your-android/?utm_source=newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=050613
<Seniorita> Forget Flashing Custom ROMs: Use the Xposed Framework to Tweak Your Android
<sasa84> dz0ny, a je odgovor 0?
<sasa84> pardon... zdobersek :)
<sasa84> lohk je odgovor 0 al pa 10..vrjetn 10
<sasa84> 8 ni se mi zdi...bl se nagibam za 10
<sasa84> sam je pa več možnosti :)
<sasa84> dj zdobersek povej no :P
<zdobersek> 8 = 56 = 8 * 7
<zdobersek> 7 = 42 = 7 * 6
<zdobersek> 6 = 30 = 6 * 5
<zdobersek> 5 = 20 = 5 * 4
<zdobersek> 4 = ? = 4 * 3 = 12
<zdobersek> 3 = ? = 3 * 2 = 6
<sasa84> jst sm po drugačnem kluču računala :)
<dz0ny> lahko je tud ena
<dz0ny> ker tisto ni matematika
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Wi-fi Gesture Controller ‘WiSee’ Built on Ubuntu, Pimped on the BBC  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/pBG_S_mHPMA/wisee-wifi-gesture-ubuntu
<sasa84> zdobersek, ti si moj mali genij!
<sasa84> evo kavico ;)
<dz0ny> pač pa uganka
<CrazyLemon> se vidi da je sasa84 na teologiji :p
<sasa84> ?
<sasa84> po čem se to opza CrazyLemon ... ker rešujem uganke po drugačnem ključu? :P
<sasa84> opaz*
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ker NE rešuješ ugank :p
<sasa84> na nek način jih :P
<CrazyLemon> na božji način jih ja :p
<sasa84> na bžji ne, ker to bi bil težko moj način :P
<sasa84> božji
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, lej..sam men se ej do zdej moj način reševanja ugank kr obrestovou... kaj pa ti? :P a si že v 2. letniku? :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 nič čudnega da ti se je..če ste meli lažje uganke kot ta na FB :p
<sasa84> namest d kle afne guncaš, marš za knjigo...je izpitno obdobje! :P
<CrazyLemon> ni še..moje izpitno obdobje se začne čez 2 tedna ;)
<sasa84> uganka se izdide tud, če zadevo zmnožiš, d prideš najbližje tiste cifre na levi... in prišteješ spodnjo zadnko števko :P
<sasa84> zadnjo*
<sasa84> krejzek, mi smo humanistična usmeritev... razmišljamo širše :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 rešitev je X=X*(X-1) - no vsaj prva štiri se rešijo na ta način.. mogoče ajnštajn na sliki ima drugačno rešitev v mislih :)
<sasa84> če se tud moja izide...ni nujn, d je napačna :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 am.. kako se izide? katero zadevo ti zmnožiš ?
<dz0ny> sasa84: antropološka razlaga širjenja ugank?
<lynxlynxlynx> a ni jasno, da je neskončno rešitev?
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0PZxSxaABbg
<Seniorita> The Call Trailer 2013 Halle Berry Movie - Official [HD] - YouTube
<Seniorita> »The Call trailer 2013 movie - Official movie trailer in HD - starring Abigail Breslin, Halle Berry and Morris Chestnut - directed by Brad Anderson - set agai...«
<CrazyLemon> yay or nay ?
<dz0ny> .film R.I.P.D
<breza> R.I.P.D. (2013) - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X07xNrVd7DU?fs=1&hl=en_US A recently slain cop joins a team of undead police officers working for the Rest in Peace Department and tries to find the man who murdered him.
<lynxlynxlynx> to je že boljš :)
<CrazyLemon> meh..dead unded
<CrazyLemon> undead*
<CrazyLemon> kr neki je to meni
<dz0ny> čez ene mesec boš pa kak kul akcija je R.I.P.D
<lynxlynxlynx> počas bo cajt za kak nov underworld
<dz0ny> mhm
<CrazyLemon> ok prav maš..trailer zgleda kul
<sasa84> evo mene, evo mene
<dz0ny> lynxlynxlynx: al pa kak blade
<lynxlynxlynx> mhm
<lynxlynxlynx> Å¡e en dungeons and dragons bodo posneli, samo prva dva filma sta bila katastrofalna (1) do gledljiva za fane(2)
<lynxlynxlynx> ni nobene kontinuitete
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny a je zdobersek spremenil youtube => youtube-nocookie ?
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: mhm
<CrazyLemon> ok.. ker sm mislu js zdaj ročno vsak link v članku popravit če ni :)
<dz0ny> sej se samodejno
<dz0ny> meh
<sasa84> fantje, a lohk eno bedasto vprašanje?
<CrazyLemon> /topic
<sasa84> bom pa dz0ny vprašala al pa miha :P
<lynxlynxlynx> za kaj pa je internet, če ne za bedasta vprašanja?
<CrazyLemon> porn..d0h
<CrazyLemon> :)
<zdobersek> DOH
<sasa84> jeeeeej, zdobersek :)
<zdobersek> jeeeeej, sasa84
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kako bi gledal arrested development na netflixu ne da bi gledal na netflixu :D
<zdobersek> travniki
<zdobersek> mas gor webrip
<CrazyLemon> pa res
<CrazyLemon> ty
<CrazyLemon> a je awesome?
<dz0ny> sasa84: eztv is your friend
<sasa84> dz0ny, who??
<Matthai> .vreme Mars
<breza> Marsweg, 8423 Lind bei Sankt Veit am Vogau, Austria: 22.78°C http://us.rd.yahoo.com/dailynews/rss/weather/Mars__DE/*http://weather.yahoo.com/forecast/GMXX6233_f.html
<zdobersek> sasa84: go google your friends
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Firefox’s New Interface Is Already Looking Good on Linux  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/JZYwvtnzEdI/firefox-australis-linux-shaping-up
<CrazyLemon> meh..l4d2 se vedno zmrzne
<dz0ny> apu ftw
<dz0ny> a tud k3.8 pa novi gonilniki
<CrazyLemon> lepo da si pršu h pameti ;)
<CrazyLemon> k3.8 ?
<dz0ny> kernel
<CrazyLemon> nism na 3.8 kernelu
<CrazyLemon> 3.2
<CrazyLemon> gonilniki pa so fresh ja
<dz0ny> no pejt na 3.8 pa poročaj
<dz0ny> it works TM
<CrazyLemon> i'm scared!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<dz0ny> te bo saša za roko peljala po tipkovnici
<CrazyLemon> Package: linux-current-generic
<CrazyLemon> Version: 3.2.0.45.54
<CrazyLemon> Depends: linux-image-generic-lts-raring, linux-headers-generic-lts-raring
<CrazyLemon> this doesnt make any sense
<CrazyLemon> version 3.2 depends pa raring
<dz0ny> let us see, how this goes
<dz0ny> .film The Place Beyond the Pines
<breza> The Place Beyond the Pines (2013) - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4aTpHjfuRhw?fs=1&hl=en_US A motorcycle stunt rider considers committing a crime in order to provide for his wife and child, an act that puts him on a collision course with a cop-turned-politician.
<CrazyLemon> meh
<dz0ny> no joy?
<CrazyLemon> ma neki druzga je zdaj :)
<CrazyLemon> ponavadi če mi mplayer kaže "hieroglife"
<CrazyLemon> pomaga restart
<CrazyLemon> in je nato slika v videu normalna
<CrazyLemon> (mp4 ponavadi)
<dz0ny> lol kaj maš ti to od računalnika
<CrazyLemon> tale Transmission je f'ed up
<CrazyLemon> file mi kaže velikost 586mb ..kar je pravilno
<CrazyLemon> transmission pa pravi da je sedaj 370mb
<CrazyLemon> po tem ko je dvakrat že izpisal da je končal s prenosom
<dz0ny> jaz imam vedno bolj občutek da je nekaj z tvojim pc narobe
<CrazyLemon> seveda je..naj uganem..
<CrazyLemon> APU!
<dz0ny> torrent je razdeljen v paketke, ne more kr falit velikosti
<CrazyLemon> ane?? :)
<CrazyLemon> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/17510489/Zaslonska%20slika%202013-06-05%2021%3A09%3A44.png
<dz0ny> a si kdaj pognal tist memory test
<CrazyLemon> toliko o tem kaj :)
<CrazyLemon> kak memory test
<dz0ny> maš MB pa MiB
<CrazyLemon> povsod je MB.. tudi če ne bi bilo ne bi bila taka razlika
<dz0ny> pr bootu maš možnost
<dz0ny> apu je dežurni krivec ko kaj ne dela :P
<CrazyLemon> a veš kaj je še najbl funny part
<CrazyLemon> ls -lh Video/Arrested Development/
<CrazyLemon> skupno 1,1G
<CrazyLemon> prenos pa je kot je razvidno iz slike zgoraj komaj pri 400 :)
<dz0ny> kaj pa dmesg prav
<dz0ny> Å¡e ne rrs https://yoleoreader.com/
<CrazyLemon> nič :)
<lynxlynxlynx> ziher Å¡panska stran
<Seniorita> Yoleo
<dz0ny> rss*
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: tole si preber
<dz0ny> http://www.reddit.com/r/linux_gaming/comments/1fqflh/i_found_a_way_that_can_improve_performance_for/
<Seniorita> I found a way that can improve performance for people with weaker hardware : linux_gaming
<Seniorita> »So I was trying to figure out a way to improve the performance of many source games because as someone with an intel hd 3000 they run like crap on my ...«
<dz0ny> podobno idejo sem jaz mel
<dz0ny> ti DM so čist preveč fency
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1854-1: libx11 vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1854-1/
<CrazyLemon> fglrx: module license 'Proprietary. (C) 2002 - ATI Technologies, Starnberg, GERMANY' taints kernel.
<CrazyLemon> a je tole standard?
<dz0ny> ne :)
<dz0ny> men je do sedaj pisal samo APL neki
<dz0ny> http://www.boston.com/bigpicture/2013/06/flooding_in_europe.html
<Seniorita> Flooding in Europe - The Big Picture - Boston.com
<Seniorita> »The Danube River reached its highest level in 500 years. The Elbe and other rivers and tributaries are cresting high as well as swathes of central Europe lie inundated by floodwaters that have killed 12 and displaced tens of thousands. Germany, Austria, Switzerland, and the Czech Republic have been severely affected, as Hungary prepares for the swell of water. Gathered here are images of the flooding and people affected in the last several days. -- L
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny meni tudi
<CrazyLemon> ampak je fix v 13.6
<lynxlynxlynx> a unity forsira fullscreen?
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1859-1: libxi vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1859-1/
<CrazyLemon> Kazni za obsojene v primeru Patria so:
<CrazyLemon> prenizke 7046
<CrazyLemon> ne bi smeli biti obsojeni 2478
<CrazyLemon> to drugo zihr miha naredu bota da glasuje :D
<dz0ny> te liko so čist wtf
<dz0ny> zdobersek: http://rack.1.mshcdn.com/media/ZgkyMDEzLzA2LzAzLzJlL3R1bWJscl9tbnU0LjA1MWI2LmpwZwpwCXRodW1iCTEyMDB4OTYwMD4/4ec0c632/b5c/tumblr_mnu4n7mT3I1s6pxkvo1_500.jpg
<zdobersek> dz0ny: bi lahk blo hujs
<ennov> kako gre facebok v empaty-ju. prej je bil čvek snostaven zdaj pa sam preusmerja na firefox . Kaj pa pol?
<sasa84> ennov, nism Å¡e sprobala
<sasa84> čak d vidm :)
<sasa84> nč ne bo, empathy-accounts me heca spet :\
<sasa84> šibam pančat ;)
<sasa84> nočkula ;)
#ubuntu-si 2013-06-06
<dz0ny> jutro
<sterna> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-22784725 otroc v afriki so pa lacni.
<Seniorita> BBC News - Honda races to build speedy lawnmower for Top Gear team
<Seniorita> »Honda engineers are close to finishing a lawnmower capable of cutting lawns at speeds of up to 130mph after being challenged by Top Gear Magazine.«
<zdobersek> Christine je poslala se en cek!
<zdobersek> .vreme Celje
<breza> ARSO: Celje (241.7m): 15.9°C @06.06.2013 9:30 CEST.
<breza> V naslednjih 12 urah je predvidena oblačnost
<breza> Mestna Občina Celje: 16.52°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:07:56, Sončni zahod: 20:47:29
<yang_> .vreme ljubljana
<breza> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 15.8°C @06.06.2013 9:30 CEST.
<breza> V naslednjih 12 urah so možne padavine
<breza> Mestna Občina Ljubljana: 17.47°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:11:42, Sončni zahod: 20:49:48
<dz0ny> .vrteme babno polje
<dz0ny> .vreme babno polje
<breza> ARSO: Babno Polje (756 m) (756m): 16.6°C @06.06.2013 9:30 CEST.
<breza> V naslednjih 12 urah so možne padavine
<sasa84> .vreme rakek
<breza> Hrib-Loski Potok: 18.24°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:13:11, Sončni zahod: 20:48:00
<breza> ARSO: Postojna (533m): 15.8°C @06.06.2013 9:30 CEST.
<breza> V naslednjih 12 urah je predvidena oblačnost
<breza> Rakek: 18.15°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:13:28, Sončni zahod: 20:49:33
<sasa84> pr nas je toplej dz0ny :D
<dz0ny> malo skačem po sobi pa je takoj topleje
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<breza> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (3.837m): 20.2°C @06.06.2013 9:30 CEST.
<breza> V naslednjih 12 urah je predvidena oblačnost
<breza> Koper: 20.86°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:16:51, Sončni zahod: 20:50:53
<CrazyLemon> beat that :)
<zdobersek> hail beats that
<CrazyLemon> včeraj ko sem šel v LJ je bilo ob 9ih 24°
<CrazyLemon> kot da je freakin poletje
<CrazyLemon> or smh
<CrazyLemon> smth*
<zdobersek> ane
<dz0ny> a kdo ve če zna conky sliko pokazat
<dz0ny> prek neta
<zdobersek> gdo je conky
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny zna
<CrazyLemon> vsaj vidu sm take screenshote z vremenom
<dz0ny> mm bi dal Å¡e radarsko sliko
<CrazyLemon> dej.. če si upaš!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: upam?
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, dz0ny te lohk pele scat, dz0ny knows it all!
<yang_> .vreme ljubljana
<breza> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 19.1°C @06.06.2013 11:00 CEST.
<breza> V naslednjih 12 urah je predvidena oblačnost
<breza> Mestna Občina Ljubljana: 19.67°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:11:42, Sončni zahod: 20:49:48
<zdobersek> .vreme Celje
<breza> ARSO: Celje (241.7m): 19.2°C @06.06.2013 11:00 CEST.
<breza> V naslednjih 12 urah je predvidena oblačnost
<breza> Mestna Občina Celje: 19.23°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:07:56, Sončni zahod: 20:47:29
<sasa84> oooo zdobersek, my golden boy!
<zdobersek> oo sasa84!
<zdobersek> sasa84: hva zdj, a smem dzezvo gor vrec?
<sasa84> zdobersek, miši...absolutno!
 * zdobersek postreze sasa84
<sasa84> oooo zdobersek, hvala lepa
 * sasa84 prinese sacherco... evo zdobersek 
<sasa84> dober tek!
<zdobersek> \o/
<zdobersek> hvala sasa84
<sasa84> prosim
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 zakaj za vraga bi me scat peljal? če ti ne znaš sama it na wc ne sklepat da tudi drugi potrebujejo pomoč :>
<zdobersek> wat
<dz0ny> lej to je ženska fora ko gredo frendice skupaj na wc. Jaz grem rajši sam, pa breza zamere CrazyLemon :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny a to pomeni da nisi moja frendica? :/
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> dz0ny, lej, CrazyLemon, dokler nima še predora markovc, da ga poveže s civilizacijo... ne ve kaj je wc :P
<sasa84> tam je že na štrbunk 4+ zvezdice :P
<sasa84> Å¡marje...pf
<sasa84> ver d hel iz det?!
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: em frendice mam rajši ženskega spola, kolega bo ok? :)
<yang_> dans sem jedel pri Zoki-ju
<lynxlynxlynx> pri njegovem koritu? ;)
<dz0ny_> grmiiii
<yang_> lynxlynxlynx: ne pr "taglavnmu" zokiju, ampak v okrepcevalnici "zoki"
<sasa84> .vreme rakek
<breza> ARSO: Postojna (533m): 21.5°C @06.06.2013 14:00 CEST.
<breza> Šibke padavine z zelo majhno verjetnostjo toče! @2013-06-06 14:39
<breza> Rakek: 22.20°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:13:28, Sončni zahod: 20:49:33
<yang_> .vreme ljubljana
<breza> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 23.4°C @06.06.2013 14:00 CEST.
<breza> V naslednjih 12 urah je predvidena oblačnost
<breza> Mestna Občina Ljubljana: 22.74°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:11:42, Sončni zahod: 20:49:48
<dz0ny> .vreme babno polje
<breza> ARSO: Babno Polje (756 m) (756m): 14.3°C @06.06.2013 14:00 CEST.
<breza> Šibke padavine z zelo majhno verjetnostjo toče! @2013-06-06 14:39
<breza> Hrib-Loski Potok: 21.06°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:13:11, Sončni zahod: 20:48:00
<yang_> .vreme kredarica
<breza> ARSO: Kredarica (2515 m) (2514m): 2.9°C @06.06.2013 14:00 CEST.
<breza> V naslednjih 12 urah je predvidena oblačnost
<breza> Občina Kranjska Gora: 21.47°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:13:03, Sončni zahod: 20:53:44
<yang_> dz0ny: ej to babno polje si pa moram 1x od blizu ogledati
<zdobersek> shit's about to hit the fan
<zdobersek> http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_animacija.html
<Pepelka> Radarska slika padavin - animacija
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Better Font Rendering In Linux With Infinality  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/LoqiQszCFXo/better-font-rendering-in-linux-with.html
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Xfce Theme Manager: A Single GUI To Change Any Xfce Theme (With Previews)  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/ljMRJaJJzNY/xfce-theme-manager-single-gui-to-change.html
<dz0ny> .yt any movement - dog is dead
<breza> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ICOB2Sf0_gw
<neett> [ROM][M7UL][JB][4.2.2] CyanogenMod 10.1 official nightlies
<neett> kaj bi naj tu pomenlo m7ul?
<neett> aia, to je htc one,.. jaoo xD
<CrazyLemon> !g cyanogenmod
<Pepelka> CyanogenMod | Android Community Rom based on Jelly Bean http://www.cyanogenmod.org/
<CrazyLemon> izbereš svoj telefon
<CrazyLemon> in ti ponudi kaj lahko zdownloadaš
<CrazyLemon> stable, nightlies in Å¡e neki
<neett> ma ja sej vem :) sem potem na http://www.get.cm/?device=m7ul vido za ker fon gre xD
<Pepelka> CyanogenMod Downloads
<neett> povrsnost pa lenoba xD
<CrazyLemon> če ima kdo viso electron naj dvigne roko
<ennov> kako gre facebok v empaty-ju. prej je bil čvek snostaven zdaj pa sam preusmerja na firefox . Kaj pa pol?
<dz0ny> a? kdaj prej in kaj maš sedaj?
<dz0ny> kolikor vem moraš dodati račun po nastavitvami sistema
<dz0ny> tam potrdiš da dovoliš dostop
<dz0ny> potem pa samo emp poženeš pa maš že chat
<sasa84> dz0ny, men empathy-accounts skoz kreša :\
<sasa84> RROR:empathy-contact-widget.c:402:contact_widget_details_update_edit: assertion failed: (spec != NULL)
<sasa84> Aborted (izpis jedra)
<sasa84> to napiše v terminalu
<dz0ny> nvm ne uporabljam tega
<sasa84> a ma goloba?
<sasa84> maš
<dz0ny> nop
<dz0ny> uselles
<sasa84> povej dz0ny kaj maš :P
<dz0ny> irc je alice
<sasa84> oooh alice...
<dz0ny> twitter je tweetdeck
<dz0ny> chat je pač od googla web
<sasa84> oh no :o
<dz0ny> druzga pa ne rabim
<dz0ny> za redit mam pa tole http://berbaquero.github.io/reeddit/#
<Pepelka> Reeddit
<Pepelka> »Elastic, minimalist and read-only Reddit web-app client.«
<neett> http://shrani.si/f/2Z/wP/1yM197jt/screenshot2013-06-06-21-.png hot or not? XD
<CrazyLemon> tist k rabi facebook chat na desktopu je preveč na facebooku :D
<CrazyLemon> neett nič posebnega :)
<neett> pa kaj, jaz sem pa navdusen ker mam nov look XD
<CrazyLemon> edino kar mi je všeč je ikonca za klicanje :)
<CrazyLemon> kaj maš to za en telefon? :) nexus 4?
<maxipin> neett meni pa sploh ni všeč
<neett> sgs3
<maxipin> Mi je moj tuch wiz od moje s4-ke precej bolj uporaben
<CrazyLemon> to se je zdej maxipin sam hotu pohvalit da ima s4ko :>
<neett> to je cm10.1 z drugo themo pac
<ennov> sem zlo mal na fejstbuku ampak včasih pa prov pride
<CrazyLemon> touchwiz.. no ja..its OK :)
<maxipin> Ah to itak ;)
<maxipin> S4-ka je zakon
<maxipin> Mam tudi na S1-ki look od s4-ke
<CrazyLemon> to je kot bi reku..imam na fičkotu nalepko ferrari
<maxipin> Itak ;)
<maxipin> In veš kao ko imaš potem višji ego zaradi tega :P
<CrazyLemon> maxipin ne vem ;)
<maxipin> No ja, temu se reče sarkazem ;)
<maxipin> Da neboš slučajno resno vzel
<CrazyLemon> lej..sej vidim kako visoko letaš zdj k maš s4ko.. v redu je
<CrazyLemon> :>
<CrazyLemon> ennov kateri ubuntu pa uporabljaš?
<maxipin> CrazyLemon: lool
<ennov> 13.4
<sasa84> neett, hot!
<neett> vsaj tebi je vsec! ce ze drugemu ne :P
 * sasa84 ma rada plavo barvo
<sterna> modro.
<CrazyLemon> ennov http://www.webupd8.org/2013/04/fbmessenger-stand-alone-facebook.html
<Pepelka> FBMessenger: Stand-Alone Facebook Messenger For Linux ~ Web Upd8: Ubuntu / Linux blog
<sasa84> sori, ampak zadeva mi je stajliš neett
<CrazyLemon> tole lahk probaš če nič druzga
<maxipin> sasa84, evo da Å¡e malo CrazyLemon a podkurim. Moja S4-ka je tudi plave barve :P
 * CrazyLemon se čist zakuru
<sasa84> auč auč maxipin
<ennov> bom
<sasa84> sexy
 * maxipin kličem gasilce
<sterna> najbl hot je moj nov hero black.
<maxipin> Ah, ja ta je pa res :)
<sterna> 1440p@48fps
<sterna> kr zomg
<CrazyLemon> thats sexy :)
<CrazyLemon> 1080p@120 ?
<maxipin> Sem snemal z Ar.Dronom in hero 3 black edition našo šolo :P
<sterna> also 848x480@240fps
<sterna> CrazyLemon: 720p je 120
<CrazyLemon> ah :)
<CrazyLemon> still sexy :)
<sterna> 1080p je 60
<sterna> je pa koncno lightweight enough za na glavo
<sterna> tko da bom mogoce pokazu ksn vid kjer se vid da ne letim na mrtvaka skoz lublano
<sterna> https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/383486_10200671371479140_1271824720_n.jpg
<dz0ny> http://i.imgur.com/bwlpQA3.gif
<maxipin> loool dz0ny
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: kaj se splača kej pogledat
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny arrested development s04
<dejko72> oj :))
<dejko72> eno vprašanje
<dejko72> in sicer je en nov zelo koristen programček, ki se imenuje screencloud
<dejko72> piše da je brezplačen ampak te pol pelje v nakup???
<dejko72> se pa promovira ta program v software centru
<dejko72> https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/screencloud/
<Pepelka> ScreenCloud — Ubuntu Apps Directory
 * sasa84 ma screencloud...pa dz0ny  ga ma tud :P
<sasa84> dejko72, http://screencloud.net/
<Pepelka> ScreenCloud | Home
<Pepelka> »ScreenCloud - Easy screenshot sharing.«
<dejko72> saša hvala vseen sm pogruntu.  morš tam en account nardit zato. ne vem sicer zakaj čeprav je brezplačno
<sasa84> kul ;)
#ubuntu-si 2013-06-07
<Matthai> .vreme Ljubljana
<breza> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 13.7°C @07.06.2013 6:30 CEST.
<breza> V naslednjih 12 urah je predvidena oblačnost
<breza> Mestna Občina Ljubljana: 12.81°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:11:23, Sončni zahod: 20:50:30
<zdobersek> huhu, NPM padla na The Onion bombo
<zdobersek> https://twitter.com/nmusar/status/342884942298103808
<Pepelka> Twitter / nmusar: Massive privacy violation ...
<Pepelka> »Instantly connect to what's most important to you. Follow your friends, experts, favorite celebrities, and breaking news.«
<zdobersek> https://twitter.com/nmusar/status/342885623625027584
<Pepelka> Twitter / nmusar: Ne morem verjeti, ZDA prehajajo ...
<Pepelka> »Instantly connect to what's most important to you. Follow your friends, experts, favorite celebrities, and breaking news.«
<dz0ny> A o PRISM to paničari?
<dz0ny> jutro also
<dz0ny> zdobersek: aja lol, the inion nism vidu
<zdobersek> zdej cakam, kdo vse bo pobral 'novico'
<dz0ny> ah standardni, sm mislil tvitnit če so zdej kukiji BZ ker US itak več vejo o meni kot pa SI država :P [ Not my department ] style
<dz0ny> oz kdaj v slo lahko pričakujemo kaj podobnega :P
<zdobersek> mja no, SOVA vsaj meni deluje vec al manj nesposobna, cetud v resnici niti ni
<dz0ny> razlika je samo v velikosti organizacije, sej maš papirus :P
<dz0ny> eni bi rekli da tajna služba mora biti prikrita, če poroča kaj počne potem ni več tajna
<dz0ny> ja pa znana tista fora o sovi ko so imeli brezžične tipkovnice na 443MHZ pa je kakšen sposoben radioamater lahko gladal kaj tipkajo :P
<maxipin2> hej
<maxipin2> eno vprašanje
<maxipin2> Enkrat sem mel na serverju eno zadevo ki mi je 1x dnevno posiljala mail z porocilom kaj se je z serverjem dogajalo
<maxipin2> ( poskusi vdora, kater modul se je sesul itd...)
<maxipin2> a slucajno ve kdo kako se to imenuje?
<dz0ny> logwatch
<dz0ny> al pa fail2ban
<dz0ny> ne vem kaj si imel pa kako nastavljeno
<maxipin2> ne fail2ban ni bil
<zdobersek> https://twitter.com/nmusar/status/342901908920483840
<Pepelka> Twitter / nmusar: @RevijaMonitor @primozb @kjaklic ...
<Pepelka> »Instantly connect to what's most important to you. Follow your friends, experts, favorite celebrities, and breaking news.«
<zdobersek> 'seveda vem' ... po kriznem sestanku s celotno PR zasedbo
<sasa84> juhuuu
<zdobersek> yeehahaaa
 * sasa84 nič ne sprašuje, ampak že kuha kavico za zdobersek 
<yang> sasa84: ce znas kavico skuhat, pol bi ze bla dobra tajnica :)
<sasa84> itak yang ;)
<sasa84> pa še v kiklcah bi hodila v službo :P
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Video Showing The Current Ubuntu Phone State  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/GM58V5P0Bg4/video-showing-current-ubuntu-phone-state.html
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, MišiLemon, dns je obletnca tvojga imena :D
<dz0ny> kaj je pa naredu?
<sasa84> on ma po petroviću ime :)
<anny> bil ne navaaaden majski dan, leta '90... by Helena Blagne, nič več Zaman
<sasa84> ooo, a helenca se ločuje??
<anny> jap...dan
<dz0ny> putin tud
<sasa84> no, sej bo že kšnga najdla, je še mlada...kolk ma? 28 al 29?
<anny> mislim, da je n-tič praznovala 30
<sasa84> tud kamerad putin?
<anny> jp
<sasa84> ježešna :P
<anny> on je vmes našitmal par otrok
<sasa84> a pa putin ma že kšno ogledano? verjetno se bodo zdej babe nanga limale k na med :)
<dz0ny> itak da ma eno mlado
<zdobersek> baje je clanica pussy riot
<anny> gimnastičarka
<yang> ;)
<anny> yang, se semejčkaš?
<sterna> js mam tut eno mlado gimnasticarko
<sterna> pa plesast sm tut ene tok k putin
<anny> zej pa samo reci, da upravljaš n milijonsko državo
<sterna> ne to pa ne znam
<sterna> sm samo humble sistemc
<anny> predispozicije imaš
<sterna> a za drzavo vodit?
<sterna> to ma yang
<sterna> on je knjiznicar :)
<sterna> tko k je bil putin v KGB
<yang> haha
<sasa84> zeh
<yang> sasa84: se eno kavico rabis
<sasa84> mhm
<zdobersek> mhm!
<anny> kofi tajm!
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LKQqvPIex8o
<Pepelka> Kako do kartice Diners? - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Posneto po resničnem tvitu.«
<CrazyLemon> ahahaha ..huda
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ni obletnica mojega imena..obletnica žalostnega dogodka je !
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, sej kdo pa je reku, d si ti vesel dogodek ? :P
<sasa84> ok..ta je bla zlo zlobna :(((
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 mama mi to vsak večer pove!
<sasa84> oooo
<sasa84> ko se je malo krejzek rodil...
<sasa84> taka mejhna štručka
<CrazyLemon> niti ne tako majhna ;)
<CrazyLemon> 56cm baje
<CrazyLemon> pa skoraj 4kg
<sasa84> ooo, velik hlebec! :D
<sasa84> ampak...men se zdi, d je mogu bit zdobersek pa res luškan otrok, ker je še zdej tok cort
<sasa84> zihr je pršou že s šalco kofeta ven :)))
<CrazyLemon> zihr je pršu vn ves tečen ker ni dobu kave pravočasno :>
<zdobersek> (01:51:14 PM) sasa84: CrazyLemon, sej kdo pa je reku, d si ti vesel dogodek ? :P
<zdobersek> LOL
<sasa84> zdobersek, ta je bla mal zlobna do CrazyLemon a ne :P
<zdobersek> sasa84: zlata je bla :>
<sasa84> :>
<zdobersek> zlobna tud
<sasa84> ja no... :P
<sasa84> a živimo v svobodni državi al ne? :P
<sasa84> ok, sam vprašala sem :P
<zdobersek> ce bi smel, bi ti odgovoril!
<anny> uuu.tuchy!
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] How’s Ubuntu Touch for Phones Shaping Up? Pretty Well Judging By This Video…  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/XpzIChvo-mE/progress-on-ubuntu-touch-for-phones-demoed
<miha> dan
<dz0ny> dan
<sterna> ker 1% kosiu smo mel
<sterna> kr bolano
<yang> .vreme ljubljana
<yang> ploha bo
<breza> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 23.4°C @07.06.2013 14:30 CEST.
<breza> V naslednjih 12 urah je predvidena oblačnost
<breza> Mestna Občina Ljubljana: 24.61°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:11:23, Sončni zahod: 20:50:30
<dz0ny> pr nas pa sonce
<dz0ny> .vreme babno polje
<breza> ARSO: Babno Polje (756 m) (756m): 20.3°C @07.06.2013 14:30 CEST.
<breza> V naslednjih 12 urah je predvidena oblačnost
<breza> Hrib-Loski Potok: 23.65°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:12:52, Sončni zahod: 20:48:42
<sterna> nevihta
<yang> evo ze pada
<anny> dzony, ti si v babnem polju?
<zdobersek> dons je kronometer v BTCju
<sterna> js mam novga herota
<sterna> ga bom stestiru v mokrem
<sasa84> .vreme rakek
<breza> ARSO: Postojna (533m): 23.5°C @07.06.2013 14:30 CEST.
<breza> V naslednjih 12 urah je predvidena oblačnost
<breza> Rakek: 23.35°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:13:08, Sončni zahod: 20:50:15
<yang> dz0ny: kaksno internetno povezavo pa imate to tja ?
<sasa84> yang, kabl!
<sterna> hm al pa ne zgleda bo ze mim ko bom su domov
<sasa84> yang, ne mislt, d so v babnem polju tko zadi :P
<miha> zanimivo vreme dans. sonce. dež. sonce. dež. sonce. dež...
<yang> ne, sam mal remote je, zato prasam
<miha> .vreme cerkno
<breza> ARSO: Boršt Gorenja vas (530m): 22.2°C @07.06.2013 14:30 CEST.
<breza> Šibke padavine z zelo majhno verjetnostjo toče! @2013-06-07 15:19
<breza> Cerkno: 21.21°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:13:10, Sončni zahod: 20:52:52
<miha> .vreme celje
<breza> ARSO: Celje (241.7m): 18.3°C @07.06.2013 14:30 CEST.
<breza> V naslednjih 12 urah je predvidena oblačnost
<breza> Mestna Občina Celje: 23.37°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:07:36, Sončni zahod: 20:48:12
<miha> .vreme ljubljana
<breza> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 23.4°C @07.06.2013 14:30 CEST.
<breza> V naslednjih 12 urah je predvidena oblačnost
<breza> Mestna Občina Ljubljana: 24.58°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:11:23, Sončni zahod: 20:50:30
<miha> .vreme litija
<breza> ARSO: Litija (272m): 23.7°C @07.06.2013 14:30 CEST.
<breza> V naslednjih 12 urah je predvidena oblačnost
<breza> Litija: 23.50°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:10:06, Sončni zahod: 20:49:13
<anny> uuuuf, ropota kot na ruski fronti
<yang> da vidmo ce bo toca
<sterna> a vreme?
<sasa84> anny, ti si v lj?
<sterna> zdej vem kje priblizno je
<miha> matr ti rdečkarji so še vreme zavozl
<sterna> k s tuki vidm kje je strela usekala
<yang> miha: haha
<anny> jp, js sem v lj
<miha> rabimo slovensko pomlad
<sterna> miha: vazn da so kriminalci zdej na poti v keho.
<sasa84> anny, a pol je kšna sodra v lj?
<anny> ne Å¡e
<anny> piha kooo pri norcih
<sasa84> :\
<zdobersek> vsaj na dezju ne bojo (kriminalci)
<yang> anny: na kermu koncu si
<miha> sterna: nedolžne obsojajo, kriminalci pa vladajo
<sasa84> kle je za enkrat še sonček
<miha> banda rdeča
<anny> šiška
<sterna> miha: v severni koreji, ja
<sterna> pr nas pa severni korejci jokajo pred sodiscem
<sasa84> lol sterna :)
<sterna> ko zaprejo njihove diktatorje
<miha> sterna je pravi opranoglavc, ki bere mladino
<sterna> pa cudn mi je da niso pripora odredil
<sasa84> sej una mamka je bla res smešna pred sodiščem :D
<sterna> taki mafijci znajo price umorit
<sterna> pr trgovcih z orozjem ni sale
<sterna> sasa84: zalostni so bli pa uni k so se fizicno spravl nad dekle k je mela transparent "kriv je"
<sterna> to velik pove o tem kako demokraticni so skinheadi po dusi
<sasa84> a ja? a so se na koga spravl??
<sterna> mhm
<sterna> na eno dekle k je prsla tja izkazat podporo sodiscu
<miha> sterna: zombije je treba odstranit.
<sterna> k je koncno obsodilo kriminalce
<sterna> miha: ja ne mors takoj, zdej se bo se prtozu
<sterna> tut zombi ma pravice.
<miha> sterna: mislim tvojo zombijko
<sterna> ene 5 let, da izcrpa vsa pravna sredstva v drzavi
<sterna> mojo?
<yang> miha: rdeckarja ne mors spreobrnit, sploh ce je rojen v taki familji
<miha> "kriv je"
<sterna> moje zombijke se nihce ne bo dotikal brez sodnega naloga.
<CrazyLemon> miha a si tudi ti jokal?
<sterna> valda, sej je se zdej cist rdec v obraz
<sterna> pardon, crn :)
<sterna> ne bi se spodobl bit rdec
<miha> :)
<sterna> js upam da bojo se jankovica obsodl, da bomo vidl kako pred sodiscem ne bo nikogar
<miha> sterna: ne bodo ga. rdeč je. pa na oblasti.
<sterna> uizi ga lahko
<sterna> mislm
<sterna> ne morjo ga, ker je nedolzen
<yang> sterna: a ni zanimiv, da ima drustvo partizanov zdej vec clanov kot pred 20 leti, ko so bli pravi partizani se zivi ?
<miha> lol
<sterna> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lx2tHgo0rvw
<Pepelka> Gospod Zoran Janković - YouTube
<miha> yang: :D
<Pepelka> »Gospod Janković je eden najbolj poštenih ljudi v Sloveniji. Ena izmed najbolj zabavnih izjav. Tale Gašpar Gašpar ga pa pihne.«
<sterna> yang: ne, pomembno je to
<sterna> yang: jsm tut not, ker bi blo zlo narobe ce bi pozabil, kaj so domaci izdajalci nardil v tej drzavi pred 70 leti
<yang> eh sterna ti si posebnez :)
<sterna> tut otroke vzgajam tko da bodo vedl komu se sme zaupat, komu pa ni pametno.
<sterna> ker ce nekdo izkorisca nasilje sebi v prid, v sodobni druzbi zanj ni prostora
<dz0ny> !g vnc remote port
<Pepelka> RealVNC - Port forwarding for VNC® http://www.realvnc.com/support/portforward.html
<sterna> je pa strasno zabavno, kako sds zdej nenadoma vidi svojo resitev v ljudskih sodbah
<sterna> predvidevam da bo naslednja poteza prinesla osvobojeno ozemlje v grosuplju
<dz0ny> yang: celo optiko mamo
<sterna> jankovic bo seveda takoj suspendiral linijo 3G
<dz0ny> anny: jp
<zdobersek> setnilj pri velenju*
<sterna> zdobersek: aha mozno ja
<sterna> do tja pa ljubljanski potniski promet ne seze :)
<CrazyLemon> js sm včeraj vidu LPP v žusterni ter izoli
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sterna> ja na primorskem so itak vsi rdeci
<sterna> tja komot pelje
<yang> anny: kva si nam dez poslala
<anny> dz0ny fajn
<zdobersek> Gaspar Gaspar je peljal PS na ekskurzijo
<sterna> men je vsec dez
<anny> niseemm jaz kliva!
<anny> tle se je lih usulo
<sterna> anny: a to si se od hilde naucila
<anny> ja...čarovnice letimo na kup
<sterna> youl lefligelatol is bloken
<anny> sry
<zdobersek> sly*
<anny> pa les
<zdobersek> plav je tako
<zdobersek> in ne ldec
<anny> haha
<sterna> a se je mikastu
<anny> vrtci odpuščajo domov
<sterna> nezaslisano
<sterna> se otroc bojo brezposelni
<sasa84> in drgač...kok bo fuzbal dns? :P
<CrazyLemon> 1:0 za rdeče
<CrazyLemon> obviously
<sterna> net mi je hotu crknt
<sterna> usekal je 15m od offica
<sterna> anny: a ti si u stegnah
<anny> jp
<sterna> k lih k si napisala da se je usul je kolega iz stegn isto napisu
<anny> fuzbal sedn Å¡est
<sterna> hehe
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, lol :)
<sasa84> 0
<yang> bol da grem jest na wifi mode
<yang> ce misl kej prevec sekat
<yang> tkole sem preklopu
<sasa84> oo ooouuu, pr nas nek grmi :\
<sterna> sej gre prot vm
<sasa84> dz0ny, kakšno je stanje pr vas?
<sterna> sam mora cez krim pridt
<sasa84> kr tam nej ostane....pr vas!
<sterna> sasa84: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<yang> anny: a je toca ze tm ?
<sterna> tle je se ni.
<sterna> yang: a nis ti v BS3
<yang> ja kle se ni
<sasa84> sterna, k nam ne bo pršlo :P
<sasa84> kao
<sterna> yang: pol bo pr teb prej
<sterna> poglej na radar
<dz0ny> sasa84: sončno, bo pa zihr kšna nevihta ker preveč par
<anny> waaaaa
<yang> moj avto ma hvalabogu dober pleh
<anny> http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar.html
<Pepelka> Radarska slika padavin
<dz0ny> .vreme stegne
<breza> ARSO: Litija (272m): 18.4°C @07.06.2013 15:00 CEST.
<breza> V naslednjih 12 urah je predvidena oblačnost
<breza> Moravce: 22.34°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:10:20, Sončni zahod: 20:50:02
<dz0ny> .vreme šiška
<breza> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 24.1°C @07.06.2013 15:00 CEST.
<breza> V naslednjih 12 urah je predvidena oblačnost
<breza> Mestna Občina Ljubljana: 22.56°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:11:25, Sončni zahod: 20:50:37
<yang> .vreme bežigrad
<breza> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 24.1°C @07.06.2013 15:00 CEST.
<breza> Zmerne padavine z zelo majhno verjetnostjo toče! @2013-06-07 15:39
<breza> Črnuče: 22.54°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:11:15, Sončni zahod: 20:50:33
<anny> pr dz0ny - u nič ne pada
<dz0ny> mja prtožt se na arso da malce hitreje posodablja
<dz0ny> na 10 min bi blo čist ok
<dz0ny> bbl, grem vrtnarit
<sasa84> dz0ny, ne it krompirja osut...bo dž! :)
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Unity Smart Scopes Feature Lands In Ubuntu 13.10 Saucy Salamander [Video]  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/ZMAVROVM0e8/unity-smart-scopes-feature-lands-in.html
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Ubuntu 13.10 Readies Arrival of Smarter Unity Dash  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/UzDAljJzqik/ubuntu-13-10-readies-arrival-of-smarter-unity-dash
<yang> uptime 16:56:09 up 505 days, 16:08,  1 user,  load average: 0.08, 0.03, 0.05
<dz0ny> 17:41:45 up 1383 days,  4:36,  1 user,  load average: 1.53, 1.62, 1.49
<dz0ny> h
<dz0ny> A
<yang> dz0ny: lepo
<dz0ny> zdej bo sterna kaksnega petlenika nalimal :)
<CrazyLemon>  17:49:06 up 1 day,  8:07,  2 users,  load average: 1.29, 1.37, 1.35
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: to je apu moraš z dva delit ker maš še grafiko zraven
<dz0ny> also why 2 uporabnika
<CrazyLemon> drazen   tty7                      11:45   32:08m 28:45   0.55s gnome-session -
<CrazyLemon> drazen   pts/0    :0               17:50    0.00s  0.20s  0.00s w
<yang> hehe CrazyLemon , zdej pa ga ne ugasaj vec :)
<zdobersek> itak se bo sam
<CrazyLemon> oh snap!
<CrazyLemon> yet another not at all funny joke about apu
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> lahk bi se vsaj mal potrudu :)
<zdobersek> boo-hoo, you're the one with the APU.
<CrazyLemon> rhymes.. you are improving :)
<yang> rabi kdo dodatne javne IP naslove ?
<zdobersek> if your APU might grind to halt, do not worry - it's not your fault.
<CrazyLemon> a halt*
<dz0ny> jebela cesta in ta google https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.google.android.inputmethod.latin
<Pepelka> Googlova tipkovnica - Aplikacije za Android v storitvi Google Play
<Pepelka> »Tako kot tipkanje, a preprosteje. Z Googlovo tipkovnico je vnašanje besedila elegantno in preprosto. S pisanjem s kretnjami s prstom drsajte po črkah in ga dvignite, k...«
<dz0ny> cemu potem prevod ffs
<sterna> doma sn
<sterna> guma mi je pocla
<sterna> sm mel prvi barefoot po asfaltu
<dz0ny> ce bo kdo se iskal http://www.androidfilehost.com/?fid=22979706399754676
<Pepelka> com.google.android.inputmethod.latin-1.0.1869.683049.apk | by Android Police for Generic Device
<Pepelka> »Android File Hosting site for all developers. Download Roms, Kernels, Themes and more«
<CrazyLemon> Tega izdelka ni mogoče namestiti v državi vaše naprave.
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Install OpenJDK Patched With Font Fixes [Ubuntu PPA]  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/9guo_RSl8W0/install-openjdk-patched-with-font-fixes.html
<dz0ny> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=x_wayland_situation&num=1
<Pepelka> [Phoronix] The Wayland Situation: Facts About X vs. Wayland
<Pepelka> »Phoronix is the leading technology website for Linux hardware reviews, open-source news, Linux benchmarks, open-source benchmarks, distribution screenshots, interviews, and computer hardware tests.«
<dz0ny> kokice time
<dz0ny> http://ark-os.org/ zna bit zanimivo
<Pepelka> arkOS
<dz0ny> own cloud for raspi
<sasa84> dz0ny, je kej padal pr vas? pr nas ni nč
<dz0ny> ne
<dz0ny> mam pa super seneni nahod, kiham glava boli pa Å¡e vidm bl slabo
<sasa84> dz0ny, :\
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=96vseHolOm4&feature=player_embedded
<Pepelka> NSA Spying: Sweeping US data-mining program revealed - YouTube
<Pepelka> »US intelligence confirms it is collecting the private messages of internet users but defends the move, claiming the mass surveillance was targeting only "non...«
<CrazyLemon> nič novega
<anny> kaj kej dogaja tukaj, razen vremena?
<CrazyLemon> fuzbal!
<anny> je že sedn šest?
<anny> CrazyLemon?
<CrazyLemon> anny ni Å¡e
<sasa84> kolk je rezultat?
<anny> ops, sori, nisem vedela, da Å¡e ni konec
<anny> kr glej naprej
<CrazyLemon> že v redu!
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 2:3
<sasa84> za naše? :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 kateri so pa vaši??
<CrazyLemon> :))
<sasa84> slovenci :D
<CrazyLemon> pol ne..
<CrazyLemon> handanović vodi
<CrazyLemon> :p
<anny> naši so menda tisti s triglavom
<anny> hint
<CrazyLemon> ah!
<CrazyLemon> pol naši vodijo!
<anny> jeeeeah
<CrazyLemon> 2:4
<sasa84> :D
<anny> kdo je ta s pobarvano čupco?
<CrazyLemon> kevin kampl
<anny> nenavadno ime
<sasa84> :))))
<CrazyLemon> v avstriji živi
<sasa84> a ni ta mulo baje ceu mahr?
<sasa84> zadnč je blo neki, d baje kr raztura
<CrazyLemon> oziroma nemčiji :)
<CrazyLemon> nič posebnega
<anny> mlad je Å¡e, pa se mu da
<anny> ampak to je nenavaden rezultat za fuzbal...pomeni, da sta obe abrambi v kju
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<CrazyLemon> v prvih 35minutah je bilo 2:2
<anny> sej občinstvo nima nič proti
<CrazyLemon> no meni ni bila všečna tekma
<CrazyLemon> ker je bil živ dolgčas...čeprav je 2:4
<CrazyLemon> bila*
<anny> zej pa sam stopit na žogo
<CrazyLemon> naj že enkrat končajo da lahk grem gledat departures :)
<anny> tika taka
<anny> urca čaka
<anny> Krejzi, lahko greš :)
<CrazyLemon> hvala ančka..pa grem!
<anny> papa
<sasa84> nočko CrazyLemon
<sasa84> :P
<sasa84> sj ne vem...a čmo it spat ?
<anny> veliko gledalcev za državo, ki ima toliko prebivalcev kot ljubljana
<sasa84> najbolš...jutr bo dolg dan
<sasa84> lahkonočko, pridni bodte
<zdobersek> But perhaps the unkindest cut of all comes from the NY Post, who suggests that 'maybe The Internship was secretly funded by Bing.'
<zdobersek> http://entertainment.slashdot.org/story/13/06/07/1837212/google-loves-the-internship-critics-not-so-much
<Pepelka> Google Loves The Internship; Critics Not So Much - Slashdot
<Pepelka> »theodp writes "It was the best of movies; it was the worst of movies. GeekWire reports that The Internship &mdash; the new comedy starring Vince Vaughn and Owen Wilson as two 40-something guys who get internships at Google &mdash; is getting high praise from Googlers but low marks from movie critic...«
<anny> ln
<sterna> kevin kampl hmm
<sterna> "od mame glavnik" ?
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Google Drive for Linux Petition  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/HL2MvqggI6g/google-drive-for-linux-petition
#ubuntu-si 2013-06-08
<dz0ny> .yt Lorde - Royals
<breza> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LFasFq4GJYM
<Sky[x]> lp
<bilko-na-terenu> hi folk
<bilko-na-terenu> ma kdo ubuntu na asus laptopu?
<bilko-na-terenu> hocem dat na en laptop,pa sm prvo live probu da vidim kako dela, pa mam problem y yvokom k ne dela
<bilko-na-terenu> pa nit na netu nc koristnega ne najdem
<bilko-na-terenu> CrazyLemon, kaksna misel? :)
<CrazyLemon> bilko-na-terenu https://www.ubuntu.si/vodic/12.10/sound-nosound.html
<Pepelka> Ne slišim nobenih zvokov
<bilko-na-terenu> CrazyLemon, tnx bom pogledal
<sasa84> oooo bilko-na-terenu
<sasa84> http://askubuntu.com/questions/293632/sound-problem-on-both-speakers-and-headphones
<Pepelka> 13.04 - Sound problem on both Speakers and HeadPhones - Ask Ubuntu
<sasa84> pa še tole bilko-na-terenu če ti kej nuca
<bilko-na-terenu> tnx sasa84
<sasa84> gud lak!
<sasa84> zdobersek, zeha se mi...kaj bi po pomenil? :D
<zdobersek> sasa84: mozganom primanjkuje kisika!
<sasa84> a se ga dobi s kavo zdobersek ? :P
<zdobersek> sasa84: ena vlka salca ziher ne skodi
<sasa84> amen brother
 * sasa84 pristavi đezvo
<sasa84> sorči zdobersek, še po mal peciva sem laufala... evo kavico!
<sasa84> .vreme rakek
<breza> ARSO: Postojna (533m): 20.5°C @08.06.2013 14:00 CEST.
<breza> Šibke padavine z zelo majhno verjetnostjo toče! @2013-06-08 14:39
<breza> Rakek: 23.56°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:12:51, Sončni zahod: 20:50:56
<sasa84> jeeeeeeeej
<sasa84> .vreme hodoš
<breza> ARSO: Murska Sobota (186.7m): 25.5°C @08.06.2013 14:00 CEST.
<breza> V naslednjih 12 urah je predvidena oblačnost
<breza> Hodos: 24.36°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:00:39, Sončni zahod: 20:47:08
<dz0ny> hehe http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Main_Page
<Pepelka> Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<yang> .vreme ljubljana
<breza> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 24.1°C @08.06.2013 15:00 CEST.
<breza> V naslednjih 12 urah se obeta stabilno vreme :)
<breza> Mestna Občina Ljubljana: 24.48°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:11:05, Sončni zahod: 20:51:11
<yang> heh
<yang> jansa na wikipediji
<zdobersek> \o/ za prepoznavnost Slovenijie
<zdobersek> Slovenije*
<en_31> Ola folks, a ve kdo za kako dobro web predlogo za sherat video ?
<en_31> rabim neki za moj server
<en_31> :)
<en_31> aka my own youtube channel :)
<yang> .vreme ljubljana
<breza> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 25.3°C @08.06.2013 16:30 CEST.
<breza> Zmerne padavine z zelo majhno verjetnostjo toče! @2013-06-08 16:59
<breza> Mestna Občina Ljubljana: 22.49°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:11:05, Sončni zahod: 20:51:11
<yang> grem na wi-fi
<Sky[x]> lp
<sterna> http://bou.si/rest/ruje_krone.jpg
<yang> sterna: tebe bo enkrat strela trescla na biciklnu
<sterna> nismo vsi tok pocasni.
<yang> ;)
<sterna> a zgleda k da sm na mautn bajku al kaj :)
<yang> ne, sam v nevihtas ponavad vozis
<sterna> js vozm vedno
<yang> pol si vsega hudga navajen bi se reklo
<sterna> mhm
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: ena zate http://25.media.tumblr.com/abeb64705e5e344fdaf41241e0a59558/tumblr_mo19baCu0X1soufwjo1_1280.jpg :P
<Sky[x]> lol
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: danes verjetn kaj praznuje
<dz0ny> pozdrav z turčije https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BMQOc0cCQAM7rFx.jpg:large
<dz0ny> .yt Skylar Grey - Final Warning
<breza> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ToOFtvvFGGo
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny i dont get it
<lynxlynxlynx> .vreme jezersko
<breza> ARSO: Krvavec (1740 m) (1740m): 10.1°C @08.06.2013 20:00 CEST.
<breza> V naslednjih 12 urah je predvidena oblačnost
<breza> Zgornje Jezersko: 17.47°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:09:56, Sončni zahod: 20:52:44
<zdobersek> lepo je tam.
<lynxlynxlynx> :)
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: novaci te za kinder bueno reklamo
<zdobersek> sterna na motorju: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hB1a40Kx2s4
<Pepelka> Traffic jam ,No Problem for this Biker - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Traffic jam ,No Problem for this BikerTraffic jam ,No Problem for this BikerTraffic jam ,No Problem for this BikerTraffic jam ,No Problem for this BikerTraff...«
<sterna> lies
<maxipin> Evo pa sem ubavil cannondala
<CrazyLemon> synapse ?
<maxipin> ?
<CrazyLemon> i'll take that as a no
<maxipin> Tudi prav ;)
<maxipin> Kaj si pa hotel s tem povedat?
<neett> po keri logiki mam na mojblink vsaki dan nizjo razmerje pa nic ne downloadam?....
<neett> pa geslo sem si ze tudi spremeno...
<yang> sterna: a zna google izrisat visinsko razliko med tocko a in b
<CrazyLemon> neett resetiraj tist passkey
<yang> ce dam teren vidm recimo , sam grafa pa ne izrise
<CrazyLemon> yang ne zna
<CrazyLemon> lahk pa uporabiš recimo ridewithgps
<CrazyLemon> ali kaj podobnega
<yang> ok
<CrazyLemon> maxipin pozabi.. očitno nisi kupil pravega cannondalea :D
<maxipin> Aja sedaj sem skapiral
<maxipin> Model kolesa misliš
<maxipin> Ne nemaram asfalta :P
<maxipin> Trdaka sem kupil ;)
<sterna> yang: google earth zna elevation profile narisat
<sterna> maxipin: kerga pa?
<maxipin> trail sl1
<sterna> kr nice
<yang> aha
<maxipin> elixi3 bremze, recon vilce (zračne), pa xt/deore oprema
<maxipin> elixir*
<sterna> kok si pa skeshiral za to?
<yang> maxipin: kaj nis prej povedal, moj bi bil polovico cenejsi
<maxipin> Preveč :P
<maxipin> nekaj čez 800€
<sterna> uh to je dzabe
<sterna> maxipin: za novega?
<maxipin> ja
<sterna> huh
<maxipin> Dobro redna cena je 1100€
<sterna> mogoce bi pa mogu js nehat svojga servisirat
<maxipin> zakaj?
<sterna> k se mi ne da vec
<maxipin> lol
<maxipin> Katerega pa imaš?
<sterna> scott racing neki
<sterna> najcenejsi
<sterna> expert racing mislm da se mu rece
<sterna> ne sej zdej mam novo ketno pa zobnike za montirat pol bo pa za dve tri zime spet ok
<maxipin> http://swissamericanbikes.com/images/library/Zoom/scott_221722_scale29_12_z.jpg
<maxipin> Maš tega :P
<sterna> ne ne uh
<sterna> http://bou.si/aufbix/gallery/galleries/kolesa/_orig/more-dirty.jpg
<sterna> http://bou.si/aufbix/gallery/galleries/kolesa/_orig/not_dirty_yet.jpg
<sterna> tak je bil nov
<maxipin> čist :P
<sterna> 2003
<maxipin> nice
<sterna> za psa vozt pa za v sluzbo pozim ga mam
<sterna> pa kadar so vse specjalke u remontu
<maxipin> a maš tudi kakšno specialko?
<sterna> plenty
<maxipin> am?
<sterna> http://bou.si/pic/clean-yellow-usistem.jpg http://bou.si/pic/clean-colnago.jpg
<maxipin> u raketa
<maxipin> Sicer mene asfalt ne mika toliko
<maxipin> Imam rad multipraktika
<sterna> dons sm su 24 v 6% klanc
<sterna> sicer je sam 1.5km
<sterna> ampak je kr letel
<maxipin> wow, koliko imaš pa top speed?
<sterna> z mtb bi umrl tak tempo
<sterna> top speed?
<sterna> zabelezen?
<maxipin> jap
<sterna> 96
<maxipin> uhh
<sterna> mam video clo
<maxipin> Se ti da pastat?
<maxipin> :P
<sterna> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-iLpj-c0YG4&hd=1
<Pepelka> Happy Morning Commute - YouTube
<sterna> od 0:20 naprej nekje
<maxipin> aha
<maxipin> kje pa je to bilo?
<sterna> https://www.google.com/maps?q=45.980305,14.62616&ll=45.980238,14.626177&spn=0.003344,0.008256&num=1&t=h&z=18
<Pepelka> 45.980305,14.62616 - Google Maps
<maxipin> nice
<sterna> to je blo cist slucajno tok hitr ponavad grem pod 80
<maxipin> jaz se z specialko nebi upal toliko peljat
<sterna> lih veter je tko pihal pa sm spustu
<maxipin> bi se raje z mtb-jem
<sterna> jah
<sterna> sam bi se tezje :)
<maxipin> se prej ustaviš če do česa pride
<sterna> hmnja nism cist zihr
<maxipin> Ja, po dobrem klancu bi se vseno ;)
<maxipin> mtb ma širše gume
<maxipin> In po mojem mnenju boljše zavore
<sterna> to nima kej dost zveze v resnici
<sterna> pri obeh so zavore dovolj mocne da zablokirajo kolo
<sterna> in pri obeh se gume dovolj primejo da prednja ne drsi
<maxipin> jah, samo tistih 5kg pa tudi pomoje ne igra vloge
<sterna> je pa precej nizje tezisce na specjalki
<sterna> in je navor ki te cez balanco mece manjsi
<sterna> tako da vsaj v splosnem ce nisi spustil sedeza na mtbju pred spustom
<sterna> je lazje rit nazaj dat na specjalki
<sterna> cak sej to mam tut
<anny> čer
<sterna> maxipin: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N2ZozuQAEjg
<Pepelka> Emergency Braking Done Right - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Cyclists just stop for everyone, even though it's called a "bike lane".«
<sterna> mal sm se po sprednji peljal :)
<dhbiker> that's always fun :P
<maxipin> huh
<anny> sterna, si bil na maratonu z družino?
<sterna> nisem bil
<sterna> anny: sem pa mal lovil nevihte
<anny> mi tudi
<sterna> evo me
<sterna> http://bou.si/rest/ruje_krone.jpg
<LorD_DDooM> Bojda jih je toča ujela nekje vmes.
<sterna> me je kolega sliku
<maxipin> bdw, a se Å¡e dobijo tisti ubuntu dresi?
<sterna> to pa ne vem
<LorD_DDooM> Se, samo številke dobijo cca 1x na leto, tko da mainstream sštevilke so izropane
<maxipin> :(
<anny> LorD_DDooM, ni nas ujela toča, ampak šlo je za las
<sterna> anny: a ti si bla organizacija
<sterna> al si sla na maraton
<anny> nope, sem kr vozila
<sterna> aha odlicno
<LorD_DDooM> Kolega je bil z družino, je rekel da so bili vsi mokri :(
<anny> jutri imam delo
<sterna> rad bi nasu tega k je sprejal po ljubljani une
<sterna> motivacijske
<sterna> so mi vsec
<anny> to pa...ni se oreng usulo, je pa curljalo sploh
<sterna> anny: kok si pa prevozila?
<LorD_DDooM> Saj lansko leto je bilo podobno, dež za družinski amraton, v nedeljo pa sonček...bi raje videl da bilo obratno
<maxipin> sterna: Na tak način lahko pri obeh spremeniš težišče: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k4qfV8KbEH4
<Pepelka> Emergency stops on the bike - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Sometimes, an emergency stop is what will keep you from getting hurt on the road. Applying your brakes (especially aggressively) should rarely be your first ...«
<sterna> ja jutr mora bit soncek
<sterna> mam piknik
<anny> na 2 kilometru smo videli zaveso toče s strelami...ful grozno je zgledalo, zato so se nekateri kar obrnili in šli nazaj
<LorD_DDooM> Jutri vreme bo...samo upam da ne bo padcev, glede na to kako razrita je trasa :S
<anny> sterna, nekaj več kot ena ura, ne vem, ker nimam števca
<sterna> sej nimam pojma kaj to pomeni
<sterna> a to je bla "mala franja" ?
<anny> jaz sem skoz vozila s tačkami na bremzi...otroci so tako nepredvidljivi. nikol ne veš, kaj katerega piči
<anny> ne, družinski maraton
<sterna> maxipin: ja, ampak pr specjalki mas hrbet skor vodoraven med voznjo
<anny> za pussyje :)
<LorD_DDooM> Velika in mala franja sta juti.
<LorD_DDooM> jutri*
<sterna> aha no
<sterna> js grem jutr cez rakitno pa
<sterna> pol mogoce do sodrazice
<sterna> bom vidu kaksno bo
<sterna> pa cez turjak nazaj
<anny> imam medaljooooo
<anny> s sliko zdravnice Franje
<anny> in bolnišnico Franjo
<LorD_DDooM> Poj so itse kolajne ko lansko leto, lepa medalja :9
<LorD_DDooM> :)
<anny> ja, ful lepa
<sterna> js mam pa ful dobr video
<sterna> morm uploadat
<anny> piše 32, ne 31 ;)
<LorD_DDooM> Ej anny na kateri postaji boš jutri?
<anny> ne poveeeem :P
<CrazyLemon> js vem :>
<LorD_DDooM> Lahk na private :>
<anny> imaš private
<LorD_DDooM> CrazyLemon: ti pa samo tiho, danes si zabušaval na furi!
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM res je..ker sploh nisem Å¡el na furo :D
<LorD_DDooM> Å e huj
<anny> ne preveč strogo, no
<anny> to naj bi bil geekovski forum
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM sej tudi ti nisi Å¡el na furo :>
<yang> uf pocutim se kot v fitnes studiu ko tole berem
<LorD_DDooM> CrazyLemon: ne, ker sem kolo poservisiral pa nove gume gor dal!
<yang> a kolesarji nimate svojga chata
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM opa! jutri ga boš pa celega umazal :D
<dz0ny> lol @yang
<sterna> yang: mamo
<anny> vedno si predstavljam g33ka kot tistega debelega pujsa v Gamerju
<sterna> ubuntu is african for "proud cyclist"
<sterna> un iz gods must be crazy
<anny> daj daj, kje si pa to privlekel?
<yang> mislim, da vsako pretiravanje ma prej negativne kot pozitivne ucinke
<yang> lansko leto sem slucajno prisel na bled v terminu ironmana al kaj majo
<yang> kaj so se to eni matral
<yang> sej resilc je pol enga odpelu
<anny> yang, populacija na tem kanalu je bolj odklonska kot povprečna
<sterna> mhm, ful mamo veliko standardno deviacijo
<anny> čisto vsak premaknjen po svoje
<yang> sploh pri starejsih je nevarnost infarkta
<yang> k grejo cez svoje zmoznosti
<anny> no iz moje okolice nihče ne športa
<CrazyLemon> kul..vsaj nimaš gužve na cesti :D
<anny> zato so zdaj prepričani, da se mi meša...oz. že pretiravam
<CrazyLemon> or pločniku :D
<anny> na pločniku je gneča
<yang> anny: malo teka ne skodi
<anny> so toliko "veliki" da delajo senco
<anny> itak, da ne Å¡kodi
<sterna> evo cez 7 minut bo vid
<sterna> brb, se pravlco preberem
<anny> en osebek je od zadnjič  fasal še angino pektoris zaradi prevelike teže...srčna zaklopka popušča :/
<anny> mislm, a naj jih tepem?
<CrazyLemon> probaj :)
<anny> mah, če bi kaj pomagalo
<CrazyLemon> ampak takim ponavadi ne pomaga čisto nič :9
<dz0ny> jesus
<dz0ny> a t2 spet crkuje
<yang> anny: moja verzija je, da ce mas prevec kil ni fajn se naprezat s tekom, mors najprej shujsat s hojo
<yang> drgac prevec gleznji trpijo
<yang> tukaj opazujem enga gospoda, ki gres vsak dan na sprehod, pa hodi uro do dve, pa je mel prej cez 200 kil zdaj pa okoli 100
<anny> ja, se strinjam
<yang_> cak a sem to slucajn dvakrat napisu
<dz0ny> breza5: kill itself
<anny> kam je šla pa koža?
<yang_> se opravicujem
<anny> yang, ni panike, dzony isto
<dz0ny> anny: a?
<dz0ny> breza: talk to me
<CrazyLemon> switch to siol..we have cookies :)
<yang_> anny: vcas vidim kolesarje k rinejo gor z mtbjem tja k grem jaz komaj pes hehe
<anny> t2 pri starih tudi crkuje v soboto
<maxipin> jbg
<yang_> cudn da ni kej druga kt t2
<maxipin> se dogaja :P
<anny> ne vem, preobremenitev?
<yang_> mozno da spet ddosajo freenode
<maxipin> ziher telekomova mreža
<yang_> zadne case kr ga
<anny> lopovi
<zdobersek> breza: tell me your name
<dz0ny> breza: how are you?
<breza> Are you alive?
<dz0ny> yp fine
<CrazyLemon> breza boobies
<yang_> anny: a kej zamujam, se dogaja nekaj sportnega ta vikend ?
<dz0ny> .a NO boobies for CrazyLemon
<breza>   _   _  ____    _                 _     _             __              _____                     _
<breza>  | \ | |/ __ \  | |               | |   (_)           / _|            / ____|                   | |
<breza>  |  \| | |  | | | |__   ___   ___ | |__  _  ___ ___  | |_ ___  _ __  | |     _ __ __ _ _____   _| |     ___ _ __ ___   ___  _ __
<breza>  | . ` | |  | | | '_ \ / _ \ / _ \| '_ \| |/ _ \ __| |  _/ _ \| '__| | |    | '__/ _` |_  / | | | |    / _ \ '_ ` _ \ / _ \| '_ \
<breza>  | |\  | |__| | | |_) | (_) | (_) | |_) | |  __\__ \ | || (_) | |    | |____| | | (_| |/ /| |_| | |____  __/ | | | | | (_) | | | |
<breza>  |_| \_|\____/  |_.__/ \___/ \___/|_.__/|_|\___|___/ |_| \___/|_|     \_____|_|  \__,_/___|\__, |______\___|_| |_| |_|\___/|_| |_|
<breza>                                                                                             __/ |
<breza>                                                                                            |___/
<anny> yang, tam okrog tilovija nič
<anny> dz0ny, hehe :)
<CrazyLemon> pffft
<anny> se pa začenja sezona gasilskih veselic....če je tu kakšen ljubitelj goveje muzike, jo bo čez glavo
<sterna> sm vidu ja
<sterna> pgd prezganje prireja veliko vrtno veselico 15. 6.
<sterna> why the fuck si zapomnim take reci
<anny> pri nas so  3 v premeru 2 km oziroma Å¡e manj
<anny> naj bodo igre, če kruha zmanjkuje
<sterna> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yJNxdfSGAG0&hd=1
<Pepelka> Thunderstorm Evasion Ride - YouTube
<Pepelka> »http://app.strava.com/activities/59002349«
<anny> http://www.moskisvet.com/clanek/zanimivo/ste-ze-pravi-moski.html?bl=0
<Pepelka> Moškisvet.com - Če ne znate tega, niste moški!
<Pepelka> »Če na seznamu, ki so ga sestavili blogerji Huffington Posta, še nimate obkljukanih vseh petdeset alinej, si nemudoma pomanite roke in se lotite dela. Očitno se morate še marsikaj naučiti, preden se srečate z Abrahamom.«
<sterna> ze url mi pravi, da naj tega ne berem.
<anny> hehe...sterna, sobota je, čas za norčkanje
<CrazyLemon> tl;dr
<zdobersek> ne
<sterna> mislm da bom su rajs obcudovat en krasen hrbet
<anny> sterna, kr v akcijo
<anny> da bo vsaj en tuki sexal :))))
<CrazyLemon> to je zihr tudi na seznamu!
<sterna> mogoce se je pa ponesrec tko oblekla
<sterna> grem vprasat s kom je zmenjena
<anny> ni...verjemi ženski
<sterna> bbl
<anny> ima že kaj za braegom
<yang_> cudn da navijaci ne kricijo danes tu naokoli
<CrazyLemon> evo anny poišči se http://www.siol.net/data/fotogalerije/sportal/2013/06/maraton_franja_sobota.aspx
<Pepelka> Ste kolesarili na družinskem maratonu? Poiščite se! - Planet Siol.net
<yang_> sobota pa nobene tekme
<Pepelka> »Začelo se je v soparnem, skoraj poletno vročem popoldnevu, nadaljevalo v znamenju groma, strel in neusmiljenega dežja, končalo pa zmagoslavno - z medaljo okrog vratu in sladoledom v roki.«
<zdobersek> breza: WAZZZAAAAAAP
<breza> What are your faults?
<CrazyLemon> http://siol.sdn.si/sn/img/13/159/635063226268632408_maratonfranja061_130608_janibozic.jpg
<CrazyLemon> tale je pa car :D
<zdobersek> pa je res?
<zdobersek> HEY! 1%!
<anny> ni me na sliki
<anny> ampak ker sem dala detaljno poročilo o vremenskih razmerah, mi lahko verjamete
<CrazyLemon> za jest kr makaroni z vodo :D
<CrazyLemon> žalostno :D
<zdobersek> voda v plastenki al voda namest omake?
<anny> CrazyLemon...to so makaroni, ki so jih pustile razvajene riti
<CrazyLemon> 2.
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> omake je očitno luksuz v lj :D
<anny> v makaronih je bilo meso s paradižnkovo omako
<anny> eni so bili pa s tuno, ker je Rio Mare sponozor
<anny> zelo v redu so bili po vsem dežrju in vetru
<zdobersek> duatlon http://siol.sdn.si/sn/img/13/159/635063227964973516_maratonfranja100_130608_janibozic.jpg
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: mislim, da je tista voda od dezja
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek js ne vem kaj počnejo v lj.. a so vso vodo zbirali lih pri mizah :D
<CrazyLemon> anny kakšna je to organizacija je bela cesta :D
<anny> sedi šotora je bil asfalt ugreznjen in se nabrala velika luža
<anny> is this road white?
<CrazyLemon> in your case its a swimming pool! :)
<anny> za miši in podgance pa res
<zdobersek> majhni otroci se lahko utopijo ze v 2 cm vode
<zdobersek> = safety hazard
<CrazyLemon> zelo majhni otroci
<zdobersek> cetudi le po srcu
<anny> aha
<anny> dobro, da vem
<anny> nč, grem počasi spat
<anny> jutri bo dolg dan
<anny> ln
<CrazyLemon> ln
<dz0ny> .yt Daft Punk - Touch (Feat. Paul Williams)
<breza> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XfH3erWacsQ
<zdobersek> TOUCH
<zdobersek> I REMEMBER TOUCH
<zdobersek> I NEED SOMETHING MOOOOOORRREEE
<maxipin> hmm, malo gledam po ebay-u stojala za kolo za S4-ko
<maxipin> Se sploh dobi kaj z kajvečjim fi-jem za vpetje?
<zdobersek> S4?
<CrazyLemon> vprašaj se ali res želiš holder za kolo
<CrazyLemon> +na
<zdobersek> galaxy?
<maxipin> CrazyLemon:  rad bi raziskal še precej poti v našem koncu, pa bi bila zelo dobrodošla navigacija
<maxipin> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Motorcycle-Bike-Waterproof-Handlebar-Holder-Bag-Case-For-Samsung-Galaxy-S4-4-IV-/380625701162?pt=US_Mounts_Holders&hash=item589f0f492a
<Pepelka> Motorcycle Bike Waterproof Handlebar Holder Bag Case for Samsung Galaxy S4 4 IV | eBay
<Pepelka> »Motorcycle Bike Waterproof Handlebar Holder Bag Case For Samsung Galaxy S4 4 IV in Cell Phones & Accessories, Cell Phone Accessories, Mounts & Holders | eBay«
<maxipin> Kaj v takem smislu
<CrazyLemon> maxipin ja..ampak to je like..en kos plastike stran od zelo razbite S4ke :)
<maxipin> Ja ravno to me skrbi
<maxipin> Zato bi pa moral biti tak da ga notri oblečem
<CrazyLemon> its your s4 :)
<maxipin> Ma ne, bo bila kar v ruzaku oz. žepu. Ne bom iskal hudiča ;)
<maxipin> Pa že tako nemaram kakšnih dodatnih stvari na krmilu.
<CrazyLemon> maxipin armband si nabavi :)
<maxipin> zdobersek: ja samsung galaxy s4
<maxipin> CrazyLemon: a tisto pa ni nevarno?
<CrazyLemon> imo ne :)
<maxipin> hmm, na ebayu so džabe, like 10$
<CrazyLemon> no ne kupit neke poceni kitajske robe
<maxipin> ja iščem kaj spodobnega
<CrazyLemon> pol je lažje da kr tkoj vržeš s4 na tla :)
<CrazyLemon> http://www.amazon.com/Belkin-Slim-Fit-Armband-Samsung-Galaxy/dp/B00BE6BNSM
<Pepelka> Amazon.com: Belkin Slim-Fit Armband for Samsung Galaxy S4 / S IV (Black): Cell Phones & Accessories
<CrazyLemon> evo..spodobno :D
<Pepelka> »Shop cell phones and accessories at Amazon.com. You'll find great prices on cases, headsets, and the latest smartphones from carriers like Verizon, AT&T, and Sprint«
<maxipin> bi pa rad da gre Å¡e moj  silikonski ovitek notri
#ubuntu-si 2013-06-09
<sterna> mornink
<marko-_-> dell <3
<marko-_-> yang, mam dell e5330 in ga ne morem prehvalit
<marko-_-> edina minus točka je, da je težji kot vsi prenosniki do zdaj
<yang> fajn
<marko-_-> samo ni pa spet tak težki
<marko-_-> baterija drži 6 ur
<marko-_-> :D
<yang> kolk je stal
<marko-_-> ob  brigntess na polovici
<marko-_-> 720 torej nekih 60€ sem doplačal
<marko-_-> ko sem menjal ono sranje ki se imenuje HP
<marko-_-> pa Å¡e fingerprint readerja ma
<marko-_-> ko ga bom zdaj porihtal
<marko-_-> wireless dela vse perfektno
<marko-_-> ful sem srečen :D
<marko-_-> sam ena stvar... dobim pc, vse lepo in prav in gledam kje je kamera - ni je
<marko-_-> gledam te modele ko jih dell prodaja in majo čisto VSI webcam
<marko-_-> sem takoj mimovrste pisal, čakam na odgovor, bo jutri verjetno
<marko-_-> da zamenjam za čisto istega s webcamom
<marko-_-> ne vem če so pijani. Na artiklu je pisalo Spletna kamera: da
<marko-_-> ta mimovrste mal preveč trollajo zadnje čase
<marko-_-> najraje bi Å¡el v jesenice jim jebat mater
<marko-_-> :D
<yang> a mas ze ubuntu gor
<marko-_-> da
<marko-_-> 13.04 - prišel pa je z 11.04
<marko-_-> kako lahko pošljejo prenosnik brez webcama. Sam veš kaj je čudno.. Ti dell longitute E5530 so 3-je modeli
<marko-_-> pač veš, eni cenejši, eni dražji
<marko-_-> in VSI imajo webcam, sam v disku, ramu in procesorju se razlikujejo
<marko-_-> torej kako za vraga ta nima kamere?
<marko-_-> pa ne zgleda, kot da so jo oni dol vzeli
<marko-_-> zgleda kot da je sploh nikoli ni blo
<yang> hehe
<yang> verejtno model brez kamere
<yang> a si gledal po uradni dellovi strani
<yang> tam preveri
<yang> tocen model, zadaj ti pise na nalepki
<marko-_-> sem sem
<marko-_-> ima kamero
<marko-_-> čudno res
<marko-_-> also, fingerprint dela
<marko-_-> vseh 10 prstov
<marko-_-> :)))
<marko-_-> POČUTIM SE KOT JAMES BOND MAJKEMI
<yang> hm
<yang> a ni bolje da enostavno zakriptas disk
<yang> pa ne rabis nobenga fingerprinta pol
<marko-_-> ne
<marko-_-> fingerprint je kul
<marko-_-> :>
<marko-_-> itak ga ne bom uporabljal
<marko-_-> sam če že je, zakaj ga ne bi mel naštelanega
<yang> ker (razmisljam) ce se ti fingerprint bralnik poskoduje - leca recimo, kako bos potem ga reaktiviral...
<marko-_-> z geslom
<marko-_-> saj imaš možnost
<marko-_-> saj fingerprint nič ne spremeni
<yang> aha ok
<marko-_-> sam  doda opcijo da lahko s prstom potegneš pri sudo in loginanju
<marko-_-> pri the stvareh
<yang> vazno da je backup opcija
<marko-_-> jap
<marko-_-> to mora bit, ker verjamem da ko šficaš pa to
<marko-_-> da ziher ne prebere prsta lepo
<marko-_-> ker že zdaj  mam mal probleme ko 2x potegnem en prst, pač da preverim
<marko-_-> mi včasih vrže not verified
<marko-_-> moraš lepo
<yang> ja mors met zmeraj ciste prste, nema vise kokakole i burgera
<yang> zadeva je verjetno bolj elegantna da sam prst potegnes, kot da vsakokrat geslo vtipkavat noter
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Good Ideas Catch On: Windows 8.1 Adds Unity-Style Search Feature  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/i2LDevQK9bU/good-ideas-catch-on-windows-8-1-to-add-unity-style-search-feature
<yang> ceprav jaz taki avtentikaciji v celoti ne bi zaupal
<yang> ker se da verjetno tut skenirat prstni odtis, ce bi se kdo potrudil
<marko-_-> pomoje se da ja
<marko-_-> sam nimam to zaradi  varnosti
<yang> mel bi recimo to plus geslo
<marko-_-> zaradi Å¡minke bolj
<marko-_-> moram probat se prijavit zdaj
<marko-_-> brb
<yang> ok uzivaj
<marko> hehe evo
<marko> v peto mi je uspelo
<marko> ful je sensibilen
<marko> sam tudi ko sem Å¡el v konzolo (ctrl + alt + f4)
<marko> pa se prijavil
<marko> ko pridem do gesla
<marko> mi javi opcijo za fingerprint!
<marko> vse ma pokrito v glavnem
<yang> ker wifi driver pa ima ?
<marko> ful hudo
<marko> kako preverim?
<marko> dela v glavnem dobro wifi
<marko> lepo 15mb/s downloada kot treba
<marko> pač taka je linija
<marko> veš on Hp je bil katastrofa
<marko> joj tega bi obdržal. Perfektno vse dela sam moram menjat ker rabim webcam
<marko> vem da mi bo 1x žal
<marko> si bom rekel "pizda hzdaj pa bi rabil kamero"
<marko> nočem pa met onih ko kupiš več
<marko> pač pa priklopiš samo
<yang> lspci -v |grep Wireless
<marko> evo yang tako zgleda http://shrani.si/f/2b/E9/3DxP5G2d/zaslonska-slika-2013-06-.png
<marko> kul, ne?
<yang> ja
<marko> ta ukaz mi nič ne izpiše
<marko> marko@shadow:~$ lspci -v | grep Network
<marko> 02:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Centrino Advanced-N 6205 [Taylor Peak] (rev 34)
<marko> marko@shadow:~$
<marko> evo
<yang> ja to je za UTP
<yang> poglej kater je za WIFI
<yang> mozno da je tut ta
<yang> ne poznam
<marko> je
<marko> ta je za wifi
<marko> za utp je ta
<marko> evo
<marko> oboje
<marko> sorry za flood
<marko> marko@shadow:~$ lspci -v | grep Network
<marko> 02:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Centrino Advanced-N 6205 [Taylor Peak] (rev 34)
<marko> marko@shadow:~$ lspci -v | grep Ether
<marko> 0c:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme BCM5761 Gigabit Ethernet PCIe (rev 10)
<marko> marko@shadow:~$
<marko> aja sem mislil da bo več vrstivc
<marko> vrstic*
<yang> aha torej intelov lastni wifi controller
<marko> 4 dni ga mam
<marko> in sem res neverjetno zadovoljen
<marko> edina minus točka je teža
<marko> sam jebeš
<marko> ni tak težki
<marko> je pa težji od hp-ja pa prejšnjega assusa
<yang> jaz imam Atheros wifi kontroler na laptopu, ta je edini ki je free
<marko> pa pač webcam sam to je mimovrste nekaj šušljal
<marko> atheros je tak najbolj podprt za linux
<yang> ja
<yang> jst sem mel kr sreco pri nakupu svojega
<yang> hotel sem AMD pa atheros
<CrazyLemon> here comes the rain again!
<anny> no shit!
<CrazyLemon> yes shit!
<anny> http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar.html
<Pepelka> Radarska slika padavin
<CrazyLemon> js sm ravno v rdečem pasu
<anny> uf, pa res...to bo prišlo k vsem nam
<CrazyLemon> oranžnem*
<anny> ja nč...poberi cuje
<Sky[x]> grr cpanel jebeni
<Sky[x]> en page sem sel vlect prek FTPja dol pa sel dobil block na serverju zgleda da je blo prevec povezav prek ftp :(
<dz0ny_> jp, jp na živce mi grejo ti mojstri ki omejijo število ftp povezav
<Sky[x]> in zdj vrjetn po defualtu je na 3600s ban :>
<Sky[x]> kaj na passive mode morm dat pa limit na 1 povezavo al kako ?
<dz0ny_> ponavadi dovolijo dve povezavi
<dz0ny_> limit daš na 2 kjerkoli
<maxipin> sterna: a ti prodajaš svojega scott-a?
<maxipin> https://slo-tech.com/forum/t509676
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Music to My Eyes: An Ubuntu Skin for Spotify  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/FDNKlmCT3ak/download-spotify-skin-for-ubuntu
<dejko72> pozdravljeni vsi
<dejko72> mam eno težavco spet :))
<dejko72> in sicer :  hočem zbrisat direktorij in napiše :Količina smeti je dosegla nastavljeno omejitev. Ročno izpraznite smeti.
<dejko72> ampak jaz sem izpraznil smeti in napiše spet isto
<dejko72> ma kdo kako idejo?
<dejko72> hvala vseeno no :)) sm kar shift-del
<CrazyLemon> http://lkml.indiana.edu/hypermail/linux/kernel/1306.1/00108.html
<Pepelka> Linux-Kernel Archive: Linux 3.10-rc5
<dz0ny_> http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2013/jun/09/edward-snowden-nsa-whistleblower-surveillance
<Pepelka> Edward Snowden: the whistleblower behind revelations of NSA surveillance | World news | guardian.co.uk
<Pepelka> »The 29-year-old source behind the biggest intelligence leak in the NSA's history explains his motives, his uncertain future and why he never intended on hiding in the shadows«
<CrazyLemon> "i dont have special skills"
<CrazyLemon> right :)
<Sky[x]> dz0ny_: jeba koncno se povezem na FTP in dam dol vlect pol pa grem na page in se mi spet prekine povezava pa mam spet ban ggrrr :)
<sterna> maxipin: bl ne
<sterna> maxipin: mislm ce bi kdo ponudu dobro ceno bi mogoce prodal ampak
<sterna> tok pomoje ni vredn za kokr bi prodaju :)
<maxipin> ja verjetno res
<maxipin> Sedaj gledam, je že kdo bil na maratonu črna luknja?
<Sky[x]> a slucajno kdo ve ce se da ta ban skenslat ce mam dostop do cpanela z vsemi pravicami ? :)
<dz0ny_> Sky[x]: a maš do mysql baze ftp_limits neki neki :P
<dz0ny_> tam not bo
<Sky[x]> sam UI mam do panela
<Sky[x]> drgac sem pa zdj prek telefona povezan
<Sky[x]> pa sem najdu da majo da dodas kot mrezni disk
<dz0ny_> iscsi?
<Sky[x]> spletni disk je
<Sky[x]> oziroma web disk
<Sky[x]> pise
<dz0ny_> webdav?
<dz0ny_> even worse
<dz0ny_> :P
<Sky[x]> finder -> go -> connect to server
<dz0ny_> mhm webdav je
<Sky[x]> aha
<Sky[x]> sam to gre zlo pocas vidm :
<Sky[x]> :)
<dz0ny_> to je http+xml
<Sky[x]> nimam pojma kako to dela :)
<dz0ny_> ni ravno lightweight protokol
<Sky[x]> 433 items preparing to copy pise ze skor 5min lol
<dz0ny_> mhm to zgleda tko http 1.0 GET /path/tofile < shitload of xml
<maxipin> sterna: https://slo-tech.com/forum/t511104/0
<maxipin> tale tvoj post
<maxipin> je pa zakon
<sterna> maxipin: a prvi post?
<maxipin> ma vsi
<CrazyLemon> sterna ma fana :D
<maxipin> ampak te smem vprašat kje delaš da imaš tuš v službi?
<sterna> morm slikce od dons upnt
<sterna> maxipin: na zemanti
<sterna> tus sm mel vedno tut v svojih firmah
<maxipin> http://www.zemanta.com/
<Pepelka> Zemanta - Get more readers - Home
<Pepelka> »Zemanta exposes your content to highly engaged audiences by recommending content on your blog and on sites of other publishers.«
<maxipin> tole?
<sterna> pa na voljatelu
<sterna> to ja
<maxipin> u najs
<maxipin> Sem mislil da imajo to samo skladiščniki pa viličaristi
<lynxlynxlynx> še nam revežom jemlje plac popolno opremljena kopalnica >>
<sterna> bedn je brez tusa
<lynxlynxlynx> si samo v kakšnih halah ala btc ne predstavljam kopalnic
<lynxlynxlynx> drugače je pa standardna oprema
<sterna> pa kavcov
<maxipin> sterna, a savno mate tudi?
<maxipin> :p
<lynxlynxlynx> jst jo mam
<lynxlynxlynx> sam delam od doma
<maxipin> čakaj a resno?
<lynxlynxlynx> savne so precenjene, če mene vprašaš
<lynxlynxlynx> infra savna, lih kak kvadratni meter zavzame
<sterna> maxipin: ne vem kaj bi s savno
<sterna> tko da je nimam
<maxipin> lynxlynxlynx: potem ti ziher delaš v javni upravi? :P
<sterna> v javni upravi dvomm da kej dost od doma delajo
<yang> al pa da sploh kaj delajo
<sasa84> kaj zdej miške ;)
<sterna> http://bou.si/pic/skozi-dunaj.jpg
<maxipin> sterna:  trava mu ne pristoji ;)
<maxipin> https://www.dropbox.com/s/j5iqk50f0tvjmp0/2013-06-09%2017.19.11.jpg
<Pepelka> Dropbox - 2013-06-09 17.19.11.jpg
<maxipin> Mojemu pa :P
<sterna> zakaj mu ne pristoji?
<maxipin> ker je cestak ;)
<sterna> in?
<sterna> to mas ti neke predsodke
<maxipin> -.-
<sterna> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KE9a41aHjl0
<Pepelka> JeBela Cesta 2013 - YouTube
<Pepelka> »http://theclassicsexperience.tumblr.com/post/43667895574/ride-1-jebela-cesta http://app.strava.com/activities/42771468«
<maxipin> sterna:  a se greva skupaj vozit po enem travniku (gozdu) :P
<sterna> komot
<sterna> sej ti ves kaj je CX ane?
<maxipin> misliš XC?
<sterna> ne, CX
<sterna> http://www.norco.com/bikes/road/cyclocross/threshold-carbon/ recimo :)
<Pepelka> Threshold Carbon « Cyclocross « Road « Bikes « Norco Bicycles
<maxipin> to sem pa že videl
<maxipin> tudi take specialke z diski :P
<CrazyLemon> specialka on steroids :)
<sterna> ja sej ce bi kupu bi z diski
<zdobersek> en colango ma diske
<sterna> ma colnagoti so kr dragi
<sterna> tega k ga mam sm dobu dzabe k je bil zadn cromoli okvir k so ga se mel
<sterna> pa niso mogl prodat k je kr huge
<sterna> pa so bli veseli k sm reku da bi ga vzel
<zdobersek> pocak se mal s tem, ga pos lahko zamenju staro za novo
<sterna> pr vebu
<sterna> ma problem je
<sterna> mislm
<sterna> sej me zicajo ksni k vidjo "uuu vintage"
<sterna> sam pol pa vidjo da je 60 okvir je pa konc vesela
<zdobersek> moras najt kupca, k kolesa ne bo vozu
<zdobersek> pr takem bo IMO najvecja cena
<sterna> mhm
<sterna> aja sam sm kr krepko zajebu
<sterna> zavil sm v polivinil pa dal v garazo za cez zimo
<sterna> in je puscala centralna in je bil spomlad lepo rjav po spredni vilci
<sterna> bo treba zamenat k je krom in nimas kej
<sterna> razn ce bi dal peskat pa se enkrat kromat
#ubuntu-si 2014-06-02
<napsy>  dan
<slax0r> lp
<CrazyLemon> http://www.engadget.com/2014/06/02/asus-zenbook-nx500/      mmm..tole pa zgleda nice
<Pepelka13> ASUS's Zenbook NX500 is a thin and light laptop with a 4K screen
<Pepelka13> »Lest you think all the laptops announced at Computex this week are Yoga knockoffs, ASUS has at least one traditional notebook for you. The company has«
<slax0r> eno vprasanje
<slax0r> kako je najboljse ubuntu spravit na windoze da bo delal kot ene vrste VM?
<slax0r> VBox?
<slax0r> ali je bolje ta wubi ali kaj je ze, ce je sploh za to namenjen
<CrazyLemon> če imaš win8 pol wubi no work
<CrazyLemon> tko da.. vbox i guess :)
<slax0r> win8 je ja
<slax0r> tko da ja, vbox al pa vmware, oz kaj bo lazje :P
<slax0r> mam tezave z tem laptopom
<slax0r> neki je graficna zjahana
<CrazyLemon> zato ker je win8 gor :p
<slax0r> ubuntu mi crasha ze ko se installacija nalaga iz usbja
<slax0r> win7 dela dokler ne installiras driverjev
<slax0r> potem pa bsod
<slax0r> win8 dela normalno
<slax0r> pravzaprav mi kater kol linux crasha
<slax0r> slacka installiram
<slax0r> zazenem in vse
<slax0r> ko grem pa v x, pa gre vse rakom zvizgat
<slax0r> cba to debug :P
<CrazyLemon> .rt
<jablana> Trenutno se predvaja: Jonny Craig - The Lives We Live
<dz0ny> slax0r: vbox
<dz0ny> btw nomodeset
<dz0ny> pomaga
<dz0ny> ?
<dz0ny> slax0r: zihr kak intel :)
<CrazyLemon> amd zihr ni bil..ker amd just works
<CrazyLemon> :p
<slax0r> dz0ny: ne pomaga nic
<slax0r> grafa je pa neka ATI
<dz0ny> intel + disabled int. card + dedicated graphic
<dz0ny> to zmeri dela probleme
<dz0ny> intel cpu?
<slax0r> amd
<slax0r> al je intel
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: ^^
<slax0r> humz
<CrazyLemon> ni amd
<CrazyLemon> intel je
<dz0ny> no za intelj je znano
<slax0r> to pa zdaj ne vem
<dz0ny> blame the bios maker
<slax0r> grafa vem da je ati
<slax0r> in ma int. card ja
<dz0ny> ja
<slax0r> in je disabled
<slax0r> kolk vem amd ni mel int. cardov do A serije, al?
<dz0ny> tehnicno se vedno poroca da je tam en path
<dz0ny> slax0r: ne
<dz0ny> ne stekas
<dz0ny> mas intel cpu vsi majo integrirano grafiko
<slax0r> niti ne poskusam stekat, sam pravim da ma int. grafo in se dedicated in int. je disabled :P
<dz0ny> eni z drivberjem v biosu fejkajo da nima kartice
<dz0ny> v cpu
<slax0r> in amd kolk vem ni mel teh int. cardov do A serije
<dz0ny> in pol linux crashne
<slax0r> mja, samo mislim da je genericno nekaj narobe z grafo
<slax0r> ker pravim, ko dam driver na win7 gor, mam bsod party
<dz0ny> zraven majo pa grafično od nvide al pa ati
<dz0ny> ja
<dz0ny> update bios
<dz0ny> 99% reši problem
<slax0r> ah, ne ljub se mi vec
<slax0r> win8 sm spravu gor
<slax0r> dam mu se ubuntu na VM, pa to je to
<pitko> win8 :S
<pitko> katastrofa :D
<slax0r> ah jebemo...dela, drugo me ne zanima trenutno
<slax0r> ker nimam casa se ubadad z crappy ass hardware-om
<slax0r> ceprav, dz0ny FX je zakon :P
<dz0ny> mja cheap je :>
<slax0r> in navijalski :P
<CrazyLemon> apu ftw!
<CrazyLemon> .p
<napsy> bah
<CrazyLemon> https://image-store.slidesharecdn.com/9f9904bc-d5b9-11e3-8371-12313b12a0ad-original.jpeg
<napsy> gofy.cat-v.org
<napsy> :{
<napsy> :P
<CrazyLemon> oh god
<CrazyLemon> mal ste že tečni s tem Go-jem :p
<napsy> go go go
<Sky[x]> CrazyLemon, ne bit tecn pa delat pejt ;)
<napsy> ja, goddamnit!
<napsy> :D
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] pejt raj se pripravit na apple event..k vem da si že cel dan mokr k komi čakaš ios 8 :)
<Sky[x]> CrazyLemon, nisem moker ker nimamm ioa na nobeni napravi :P
<Sky[x]> ios
<CrazyLemon> no..tudi novi maci bodo predstavljeni
<Sky[x]> ga ne rabim ;)
<Rebro> kje ste muce
<napsy> www.youtube.com/watch?v=u2ukRYsYPmo
<dz0ny> heh
<dz0ny> a za nodejs je tud kak os ze :>
<idioterna> zihr ze kdo dela native hw
<CrazyLemon> !g node os
<Pepelka13> Node OS http://node-os.com/
<dz0ny> hm to sem ze videl na KS
<dz0ny> nek javascript > arm
<dz0ny> da nativno poganja
<dz0ny> sam rabis kr rama
<dz0ny> lua je bl usidrana ze
<slax0r> vem da bom verjetno dobil ful biased odgovor, ampak vseeno
<slax0r> mint ali ubuntu za php developerja?
<napsy> mislim da ni razlik
<slax0r> glede paketov itd?
<napsy> a nima mint enakih paketov kot ubuntu?
<slax0r> saj, a ni mint fork ubuntuja?
<dz0ny> slax0r: oboje je isto
<dz0ny> sploh pa docker
<dz0ny> mint je sam drug ui
<dz0ny> pa par appov
<dz0ny> core je isti
<slax0r> k, tnx
<dz0ny> kaksen stack mas?
<dz0ny> fpm+nginx?
<slax0r> to nima veze, ker bo itak sel gor vagrant + puphpet
<slax0r> pa ni zame
<slax0r> :P
<dz0ny> aja :D
<dz0ny> no pol je vseeen
<slax0r> pac mislim za toole bolj, sublime, git, git-flow, nodejs + npm, compass itd.
<dz0ny> vseeno
<dz0ny> itak bos ppa nucal za nodejs, git, compass
<dz0ny> lahko bi mel plain debian
<dz0ny> :D
<slax0r> ma ne, mint se mu zdi bolj windoze podoben
<slax0r> bo njegova prva linux distribucija z katero bo res kaj delal kot developer
<dz0ny> ja sej ui
<dz0ny> drugo je pa isto
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: golauncher je free z activation code appsales
<dz0ny> :D
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny js uporabljam pure CM :)
<slax0r> a je kdo nabavu ze mogoce one plus one?
<CrazyLemon> v slo? dvomim..zelo :)
<slax0r> nima veze kje ga je kdo nabavu, sam da ga ma in mi lahko potrdi da je tk ok kot se predstavlja :)
<CrazyLemon> so podelili prvih nekaj sto telefonov ja..če se ne motim :)
<CrazyLemon> .yt oneplus one unboxing
<jablana> OnePlus One Unboxing, First Impressions, and a Tip! (14 minut) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=URdBdypfIZ8 ♥1,085 ▶40,365
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny veš kaj..bom kr probal tale go launcher..že ki je free :D
<CrazyLemon> ni mi kul.. preveč colorful pa vsiljuje vse go launcher zadeve
<CrazyLemon> widgetov pa ne najdem..teh ki sm kupu
<slax0r> trebuchet > everything else
<slax0r> oz. aviate se se zna z tem kar kosat
<Pepelka13>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Samsung Z First Tizen Phone Unveiled But what does this mean for Ubuntu  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/QK_oiFfZxwk/samsung-first-tizen-phone-unveiled
<Pepelka13>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Steam Skin Manager, A Tool To Change Steam For Linux Appearance, Available In PPA (Ubuntu 14.04, 13.10)  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/jC-ipL3oUQU/steam-skin-manager-tool-to-change-steam.html
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2229-1: GnuTLS vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2229-1/
<yang> https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xaf1/t1.0-9/185840_368341676572306_1978162965_n.jpg
<Pepelka13>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Ambiance And Radiance Colors Theme Pack Updated With Dark Menus Everywhere, Other Changes [Ubuntu 14.04]  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/UUgFcxn0F2g/ambiance-and-radiance-colors-theme-pack.html
<CrazyLemon> .rt
<jablana> Trenutno se predvaja: Burial - NYC
<CrazyLemon> weird shit
<CrazyLemon> fckin elektro primorska
<CrazyLemon> sončen dan..in dvakrat blackout
<idioterna> verjetn so soncne elektrarne dale prevec elektrike od sebe pa je grid overloadal
<dz0ny> :)
<dz0ny> Sky[x]: http://fnichol.github.io/dvm/
<Pepelka13> dvm
<Pepelka13> »dvm : Effortless Docker-in-a-box for unsupported Docker platforms, like the Mac«
<Sky[x]> fancy :D
<Pepelka13>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Nuvola Player 2.4 Released With Support For 2 New Services, Google Play Music Fixes, More  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/kVKiOKFM4RI/nuvola-player-24-released-with-support.html
<CrazyLemon>  Izboljšan je Spotlight, ki je do sedaj omogočal iskanje po datotekah na računalniku. Iskalna vrstica se pokaže na sredini zaslona in po novem omogoča iskanje po datotekah na računalniku, po spletu, po kontaktih, zmore pretvarjati med enotami in omogoča tudi zaganjanje aplikacij
<CrazyLemon> basically.. dash :P
<CrazyLemon> http://www.kolesarska-zveza.si/KZS.asp?qs=dres&x=0&y=0&lytoo=aplikacije%2Csearch&act=results
<Pepelka13> search | kzs
<CrazyLemon> lol @ stran
<CrazyLemon> ta lytee lahk vržejo v smeti :)
<yang> McDonalds v Pristini https://scontent-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xfp1/t1.0-9/1514948_10203852598575992_5427267771693815721_n.jpg
<dz0ny> ja k so fransiza
<dz0ny> pa jo lahko najames
<dz0ny> http://sillymon.ch/data/MicrosoftAtLinuxConJapan2014.jpg
<yang> Microsoft at Linux ? con ?
<yang> What kind of Linxu Con is that ?
<Pepelka13>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Mac OS X 10.10 Yosemite Introduces Ubuntu Unity-Style Search Feature  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/f8Bp8RHznDw/os-x-10-10-feature-ubuntu-already
<CrazyLemon> a je to imac ? :)
#ubuntu-si 2014-06-03
<napsy> dan
<sasa84> dan napsy
<sasa84> napsy, včer mi je ratal zrihtat un wifi... mogla sem purgat driverje pa še ena vrstica v terminalu :)
<napsy> so bli pol napacni drajverji?
<sasa84> tisti lastniški zgleda d so hecal
<sasa84> sudo apt-get purge bcmwl-kernel-source broadcom-sta-common broadcom-sta-source
<sasa84> sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter firmware-b43-installer
<sasa84> tole sem dala napsy
<napsy> no supca
<sasa84> yay! :)
<dz0ny> dan
<dz0ny> un pic vceri
<dz0ny> ubuntu lahko poganjas na azure
<sasa84> oooo dz0ny ;)
<sasa84> uuu, slax0r
<sasa84> slax0rsnack
<sasa84> oooooo zdobersek
<zdobersek> jutro sasa84
<sasa84> zdobersek, miši...kavico?
<CrazyLemon> .imdb 300 rise of an empire
<jablana> 300: Rise of an Empire (2014) 102 min
<jablana> Ocena: 6.7/10 (86,220 glasov) MT: 48/100
<jablana> Greek general Themistokles leads the charge against invading Persian forces led by mortal-turned-god Xerxes and Artemisia, vengeful commander of the Persian navy.
<jablana> Trailer: http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi2982128409/
<jablana> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1253863/
<CrazyLemon> je kdo gledal? any good?
<zdobersek> sasa84: prosim!
<yang> .vreme ljubljana
<jablana> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 17°C @03.06.2014 10:00 CEST.
<jablana> Vlažnost: 66%  zmerno oblačno
<jablana> Sončni vzhod: 05:15:03, Kulminacija: 13:01:33, Sončni zahod: 20:48:04
<jablana> Dan je dolg: 15ur 33min 01s, Luna je v ščipu
 * sasa84 postreže zdobersek s kavico
<zdobersek> hvala!
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a je film že v videotekah? :P
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: 6.5
<dz0ny> vmes lahko zaspiš
<dz0ny> http://www.polygon.com/2014/6/2/5770166/homefront-2-the-revolution-preview-crytek
<Pepelka13> Homefront: The Revolution sparks a Crytek-powered revolution in Philadelphia | Polygon
<Pepelka13> »The idea of the United States being invaded and occupied is utterly farfetched to me, and not because of my American machismo or exceptionalism. It just seems arrogant to premise anything — video...«
<dz0ny> linux :>
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ja
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny pust oceno..a si gledal me zanima :)
<dz0ny> ja
<dz0ny> 6.5
<dz0ny> je moja ocena
<CrazyLemon> aja tvoja
<CrazyLemon> tko povej :D
<zdobersek> is shit
<zdobersek> tko povej
<idioterna> zdobersek: zaka pa nis prsu na piknik
<idioterna> sej je bil na vzhodu
<zdobersek> bil sem na zahodu
<idioterna> aha
<Matthai> Evo, če koga zanima mobilna varnost: https://pravokator.si/index.php/2014/06/02/on-mobile-phone-security/
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa mi ki ne razumemo angleško?
<CrazyLemon> :/
<CrazyLemon> :p
<slax0r> http://translate.google.com
<Pepelka13> Google Translate
<slax0r> :P
<CrazyLemon> ko si že pri security hardening ..pozabu si na knox :)
<yang> kdor zeli narest dobro delo
<yang> Zbirate papir? Prinesite ga to soboto, 7.6. od 8. do 18. ure pred Interspar Vič. Del izkupička bo Društvo za zaščito živali Ljubljana namenilo Mačjelovki in TNR Team Slovenia - Help For Stray Animals za projekt sterilizacij in kastracij na Kosovu in drugih državah bivše Jugoslavije.
<yang> 1 sterilizacija = od 10 do 16 brezdomnih mladičev manj na leto!
<zdobersek> I use Android! Google will keep me safe!
<CrazyLemon> kastrirali bodo kosovce ?
<CrazyLemon> aja..mačke
<yang> haha
<zdobersek> uncool man
<idioterna> nemoj tako mladiću
<CrazyLemon> :>
<yang> jaz sem ga ze zadnjic ruknil v zbiralnik
<CrazyLemon> a kosovca?
<zdobersek> u wot m8
<idioterna> js svoje domace zivali destiliram pa se mi zdi da sm svojo odgovornost izpolnu.
<lynxlynx> wat
<jablana> http://i0.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/newsfeed/000/286/610/069.gif
<CrazyLemon> demoman!
<lynxlynx> kaj bi bil destilat trdne snovi, plazma?
<yang> idioterna: kako pa to izgleda, to bi moral patentirati
<zdobersek> sheesh, fuck patents, push to git
<idioterna> steriliziram no
<idioterna> sej to je isto!
<CrazyLemon> končni rezultat je enak ja!
<yang> sterilizacije zivali izvajate v polju ?
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> na veterinarski postaji ljubljana, sneberska cesta nevemkokze
<yang> aja, poznas kaksnega osemenjevalca krav potem ?
<idioterna> konjev
<yang> https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xpa1/t1.0-9/10443455_758622424158729_2365216027219283169_n.jpg
<idioterna> za krave pa nism zihr
<idioterna> mislm mogoce ksnga poznam pa ne vem da to pocne
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobersek> obraz tele macke govori "I shouldn't be alive"
<yang> ja sej ni posebej imena za unga (veterinar) k jemlje vzorce bikom
<zdobersek> oz. to vsaj akcija implicira
<yang> ne vem
<yang> men se zdi cist ok macka
<dz0ny> .pic lolcat human waving
<jablana> http://th05.deviantart.net/fs49/200H/f/2009/185/0/d/Lolcat___human_bed_by_Realmotta.jpg
<zdobersek> yang: zakaj potem kastrirat/sterilizirat?
<zdobersek>  /destilirat?
<sasa84> pozan kdo kšnga statistika? :P
<zdobersek> jst obvladam 35% statistike, boljs kokr 65% populacije
<dz0ny> sasa84: gandalfar je vcasih tle gor
<CrazyLemon> where včasih equals mogoče enkrat na mesec :D
<dz0ny> ah shush
<zdobersek> such elite
<sasa84> mal me skrbi reprezentativnost in take stvari... pa sm misnla, če ej kšn stručko tukej ;=)
<CrazyLemon> odstraniti obarvanost wc skoljke	1
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> http://www.index.hr/lajk/thumbnail.ashx?path=Images/UserImages/Original/Image_39551.jpg&width=618
<Pepelka13> "Sugar free" šećer? - Lajk.hr
<CrazyLemon> haha
<idioterna> kaj haha
<idioterna> aspartam je sugar free!
<dz0ny> ne free je sladkor
<dz0ny> plačaš sam embalažo
<CrazyLemon> to na sliki ni aspartam!
<CrazyLemon> http://www.bikeradar.com/road/gear/article/angryasian-aero-differences-you-can-feel-41242/
<Pepelka13> AngryAsian: Aero differences you can feel - BikeRadar
<Pepelka13> »With aerodynamics being such a hot topic these days, companies make all sorts of wild numerical claims: X fewer seconds, Y watts saved, Z«
<zdobersek> hmm, visoke obroce bi rad probu
<slax0r> ta chan bi moral preimenovat
<slax0r> #bikers-si :D
<CrazyLemon> s/bikers/cyclists/
<zdobersek> mhm, mi nismo vroom-vroom
<slax0r> you know what I meant
<zdobersek> naah
<mihaweb> kak je fajn se z novim serverjem igrat
<mihaweb> ko se ni nič hudga za sesut :p
<dz0ny> call zdobersek
<dz0ny> on to takoj nardi
<dz0ny> sudo chmod 777 / R
<slax0r> echo "reboot > /etc/rc.local" && reboot
<mihaweb> tolk že znam da vas ne bom ubogal :p
<mihaweb> rm -rf / ste pozabl
<slax0r> rm -rf ni zabaven vec
<slax0r> :P
<mihaweb> vem
<mihaweb> to celo kdo pozna
<slax0r> dd if=/dev/null of=/dev/sda
<mihaweb> zakaj pa ne kak /dev/urandom namest null?
<dz0ny> rm /bin/init;ln -s /bin/reboot /bin/init
<mihaweb> dz0ny: ta je vredu ja
<slax0r> bo null dovolj :P
<dz0ny> al pa kr v grub
<dz0ny> GRUB_DEFAULTS= "init=reboot"
<dz0ny> :>
<slax0r> echo "telinit 6 > /etc/rc.d" && reboot
<slax0r> :P
<zdobersek> ne uporabljat /dev/urandom
<slax0r> kaj pa?
<zdobersek> infinite monkeys & shit
<zdobersek> ne smes pustit opcije
<slax0r> anyway
<slax0r> preden nardis kaksno tako norijo mi raj povej, pa ti poslem en rootkit da mi installiras, pa je to to :P
<dz0ny> dd if=$(curl goat.se) of=/dev/sd*
<dz0ny> :>
<zdobersek> www.goat.se*
<slax0r> you have your hardrive full of goats :P
<slax0r> harddrive*
<zdobersek> mmmm
<Pepelka13>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Dell’s New Hybrid Laptops Will Offer Ubuntu As Option  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/YrBy8F1YpXk/dell-announce-new-laptops-optional-ubuntu
<mihaweb> damn a je še kdo živčn če CSR pošilja. sm večkrat preveru, če vem geslo za private key še :D
<mihaweb> i guess no refunds? :)
<CrazyLemon> .rt
<jablana> Trenutno se predvaja: Lianne La Havas - Forget
<dz0ny> mihaweb: :)
<dz0ny> mihaweb: http://ssl.comodo.com/free-ssl-certificate.php
<Pepelka13> Free SSL Certificate with 256 bit Encryption from Comodo
<Pepelka13> »Free SSL Certificate from Comodo - Get 90 days (against 30 days by other SSL providers) Free trial SSL Certificate with no paperwork or any delays.«
<mihaweb> dz0ny: ma naročl smo wildcard
<dz0ny> iii
<dz0ny> tist je mal dražje :>
<mihaweb> čeprav jst bi EV mel :p
<mihaweb> tist je lepo zeleno
<mihaweb> enkrat ko bomo zrastli
 * CrazyLemon bi tudi EV mel na ubuntu.si .p
<zdobersek> sasa84: !!
<mihaweb> sasa84: !!
<CrazyLemon> sasa84: !!
<sasa84> oj zdobersek ;)
<sasa84> oj mihaweb ;)
<sasa84> oj CrazyLemon ;)
 * sasa84 pripravi kavico za zdobersek 
 * dz0ny sad
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 to sploh ni bilo aligned ...
<sasa84> ooo
 * sasa84 dolije še 1 šalčko za dz0ny 
<dz0ny> wiii
<sasa84> aja dz0ny ...za un wifi, da je delal... purgala sem lastn. driverje pa namestila en firware... na enem forumu je bla rešitev, k je delovala :)
<sasa84> iwconfig mi je dal no wireless extensions...pa sem tko po guglala
<CrazyLemon> to bi lahk najdla tudi na help.ubuntu.com kjer ti piše katere gonilnike rabiš za broadcomove naprave :)
<sasa84> jah CrazyLemon ...kje si bil pa prej :P
<CrazyLemon> ------------>
<sasa84> a ibus se lohk purga?
<sasa84> al raj ne? k sm vidla, d še neke druge pakete briše, k mogoče glih niso za brisat :P
<CrazyLemon> lol :)
<CrazyLemon> kaj za vraga pa si to brisala??
<mihaweb> l8r
<CrazyLemon> kako očitno je da miha dela od 8-16
<sasa84> nism brisala...sam vprašam
<sasa84> se mi zdi, d mi ibus dela neke probleme... k kr naenkrat so vse črke VELIKE KOT BI BIL CAPS LOCK
<sasa84> in so male, če je caps lock on :)
<sasa84> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oyVA-mhNYZE&feature=youtu.be
<Pepelka13> April Stevens - Teach Me Tiger ( Cover ) - YouTube
<Pepelka13> »Original song by April Stevens * Cover by Julia Westlin Hii guys ! This song is an old favourite from a person i love dearly, so i decided to give it a try. ...«
<CrazyLemon> old!
<CrazyLemon> :p
<sasa84> od včeri :P
<sasa84> ej yang ? kaj hudiča ti vzgajaš? chili penis???
<Pepelka13>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: View FIFA World Cup 2014 Match Schedule, Scores, Stats And More With iCup 2014 Brazil  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/uCKRVbC21jQ/view-fifa-world-cup-2014-match-schedule.html
<sasa84> nač maček je ljubco imel... mijauuu mijauuu
<dz0ny> a ni grete več?
<sasa84> Å¡e Å¡e :)
<dz0ny> in on?
<sasa84> počiva reva boga že ves dan...
<dz0ny> a tolk jo je?
<dz0ny> :D
<sasa84> lol :D
<sasa84> sej je sterilna :D
<dz0ny> jah ljubezen je se vedno lahko
<dz0ny> kaj nas macek pa sosedov sta tud neki prjatla
<sasa84> ooo
<dz0ny> sumim da tud intimno
<dz0ny> :>
<sasa84> khm
<sasa84> ja no... dz0ny sej ti si liberalen a ne? ;)
<dz0ny> ja
<dz0ny> me nc ne mot
<dz0ny> sam hecn mi je
<idioterna> a ce si konzervativn pol mackom biblijo kups k jih vids onegavit se
<zdobersek> !g cat bible
<Pepelka13> LOLCat Bible Translation Project: Main Page http://www.lolcatbible.com/
<CrazyLemon> .imdb The Grand Budapest Hotel
<jablana> Grand Budapest hotel (2014) 100 min
<jablana> Ocena: 8.4/10 (65,036 glasov) MT: 88/100
<jablana> The adventures of Gustave H, a legendary concierge at a famous European hotel between the wars, and Zero Moustafa, the lobby boy who becomes his most trusted friend.
<jablana> Trailer: http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi1157933593/
<jablana> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2278388/
<CrazyLemon> gledal kdo?
<zdobersek> jst sem gledu
<zdobersek> trailer
<zdobersek> kr kul
<CrazyLemon> trailer zgleda kul ja
<zdobersek> Tilda Swinton!
<CrazyLemon> you a gilf hunter or what?
<sasa84> haha, zgleda zakon
<CrazyLemon> no pol si pa pejt sposodit..720p webrip je na najbližjem pašniku :)
<zdobersek> webrip is a shitrip
<sasa84> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2557490/?ref_=nv_sr_1
<Pepelka13> A Million Ways to Die in the West (2014) - IMDb
<Pepelka13> »Directed by Seth MacFarlane. With Seth MacFarlane, Charlize Theron, Liam Neeson, Amanda Seyfried. As a cowardly farmer begins to fall for the mysterious new woman in town, he must put his new-found courage to the test when her husband, a notorious gun-slinger, announces his arrival.«
<sasa84> wtf :)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a vhs kasete so pol že v videotekah? :D
<sasa84> a ti si sposojaš kasete pr unih stricih s severa, k so jih neki matral? :>
<zdobersek> Mr. Sunde?
<sasa84> kdo že gledu noah?
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, mišilemon?
<upd_> */clear
<sasa84> a preveč govorimo upd_ ? :D
<upd_> sasa84, lol ne, ene ukaze sem pisal pa mi je pospamalo use
<sasa84> haha :)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ a million ways to die in the west bo epic!
<CrazyLemon> in js si sposojam kasete pri privat stricih :)
<sasa84_> CrazyLemon, a pr vikinških stricih? :)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ nope..to se mi zdi da so američani
<CrazyLemon> nism pa zihr
<zdobersek> such balls!
<dz0ny> zihr mu dajo se mal cukra v prahu zraven
<dz0ny> pa kako nago tetko pokazejo
<dz0ny> btw, to je bil resen poslovni model
<dz0ny> zato so mele videoteke xxx sekcijo
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny zaradi cukra v prahu so mele videoteke xxx?
<pitko> veeeečer
<pitko> vii dubu sm pogoje za OS hvala za pomoč ! vsem :D
<zdobersek> 10EUR
<zdobersek> in beer
<zdobersek> po osebi
<pitko> :)
<pitko> če bi mi nalogo napisu ajde
<pitko> unu ta drugu beer po osebi akamot
<zdobersek> v mislih sem mel pivo v vrednosti 10EUR, po osebi
<zdobersek> zdej, ce v pivu ni problem, pol dejva v vrednosti 20EUR po osebi
<pitko> haha :D
<pitko> ola
<pitko> :D
<pitko> sasa84_
<pitko> sasa84 * kej novga
 * CrazyLemon pije samo munchenier
<sasa84_> ooo pitko
<sasa84_> si kej priden? :P
<pitko> ola
<pitko> ne
<pitko> .D
<pitko> :D
<sasa84_> packo :>
<pitko> ;)
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IpDMNIZj2TM
<Pepelka13> COMPLETE VIDEO: Plane lands on sunbather on beach | Almost fail landing - YouTube
<Pepelka13> »This holidaymaker got the shock of his life as he soaked up rays on a beach in Heligoland, an island in northern Germany. Pilot Juergen Drucker, 52, came wit...«
<dz0ny> crazylemon vidm da si odvisen od cukra
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kdo pa ni?
<CrazyLemon> a ti lahk živiš brez cukra? :D
<Pepelka13>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Psensor Updated With Option To Display Temperature Sensors On The Panel [Ubuntu 14.04 PPA]  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/9DZ8r8ihCJU/psensor-updated-with-option-to-display.html
#ubuntu-si 2014-06-04
<slax0r> LorD_DDooM: o/
<LorD_DDooM> 'sup slax0r
<slax0r> a bo?
<LorD_DDooM> kuča poso
<slax0r> mja :)
<slax0r> kdaj zapeljeva mal meche na battlefield, da ne zarjavijo? :)
<slax0r> js sm svoja 4x mal posodobil :D
<LorD_DDooM> hehe, moram se kej spravit gor ja
<slax0r> nism igral zdaj ze 2 tedna cist nic
<slax0r> tu pa tam kak match, to je pa to
<slax0r> :/
<LorD_DDooM> Welcometo the club
<slax0r> sm nabavu zdaj xt255, sm bil ful v dvomih, al to, al pa ctf2x :)
<napsy> dan
<dz0ny> dan
<slax0r> dan
<LorD_DDooM> misliš XL255?
<slax0r> err, xl ja :)
<LorD_DDooM> Dost, reaktor boš rabil še masrikateri drug mech... XL300 je pa daleč najbolj uporabljen reaktor
<LorD_DDooM> Dost kul*
<slax0r> 4x sprejme max 255
<LorD_DDooM> Možno, ne igram teh mechov
<slax0r> tole je trenutni build: http://mwo.smurfy-net.de/mechlab#i=44&l=ff2d758bcae170da7bdcab9b6c8ad8add8daef3b
<Pepelka13> MWO:Mechlab
<Pepelka13> »Build and share your own mech loadouts or see what loadout your friends are using.«
<LorD_DDooM> Jaz bi sicer ne AC5 ven vrgel in zamenjalz UAC5+več streliva in hladilnikov
<LorD_DDooM> 3xUAC5 > 4xAC5
<slax0r> js pa razmisljam da bi dal gor 2xgauss
<slax0r> sam sm broke trenutno, moram mal zasluzit
<slax0r> drugac hladilnikov je cist ok tko za ta build, na tera therma ne overheatam pa lahk skor use strelivo potrosim
<LorD_DDooM> če ti sede, kul :)
<slax0r> ma na match z tem buildom delam v povprecju 400-500 dmg
<LorD_DDooM> Lepo
<LorD_DDooM> dakka dakka
<LorD_DDooM> Å e dva tedna preden klani uletijo, to bodo Å¡e smehi
<slax0r> mja...joku bom k sm kes zapravu in ne bom mogu nc kupt :D
<LorD_DDooM> Tu smo pa vsi na istem...če gledaš da bo povprečni clan mech stal 25-50 Mil C-billsov
<slax0r> mja :/
<slax0r> svojga dnarja pa ne dam :)
<slax0r> ce bi igra stala nekih normalnih 80eur pa da bi normalno dobival cbillse, ne pa da moras odigrat 1000 iger da si lahko privoscis enga atlasa bi se to placu
<slax0r> za content pa ne bom placeval
<LorD_DDooM> saj mechi niso content :) Zdaj jih je že toliko zunaj da praktično ne moreš imet unique mecha več.
<LorD_DDooM> Denar se splača dat edino za mech baye, pa še to na razprodajah
<slax0r> ja, niso content in so content
<LorD_DDooM> Tazadnji "content" je prišel decembra ven, torej nova mapa HPG
<CrazyLemon> .rt
<jablana> Trenutno se predvaja: Chet Faker - 1998
<zdobersek> .rt
<jablana> Trenutno se predvaja: Chet Faker - 1998
<zdobersek> go away Chet
<CrazyLemon> pravi faker
<CrazyLemon> https://scontent-b-mxp.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xfp1/t31.0-8/10269301_785061114858285_2245987407294711857_o.jpg
<CrazyLemon> sad era for hackers
<CrazyLemon> crackers*
<yang> CrazyLemon: hehe
<yang> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alan_Ford_(comics)#Popular_quotes
<Pepelka13> Alan Ford (comics) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<Pepelka13>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Pipelight 0.2.7 Brings New System Check Tool, GPU Acceleration Enabled By Default For AMD Graphics  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/nJpALwG24b4/pipelight-027-brings-new-system-check.html
<sasa84> juhuuuuu
 * sasa84 se stisne k zdobersek 
<dz0ny> .sporči sky[x] http://gaudi.io/
<Pepelka13> gaudi - a simple orchestrator using Docker containers
<Pepelka13> »Build fast development environment with gaudi«
<dz0ny> ping
<jablana> dz0ny: pong
<sasa84> wiiii dz0ny
<sasa84> .vreme rakek
<sasa84> nek je temno :\
<jablana> ARSO: Postojna (533m): 21.4°C @04.06.2014 15:00 CEST.
<jablana> Vlažnost: 50% Veter: severovzhodnik 1.3 m/s
<jablana> Sončni vzhod: 05:16:16, Kulminacija: 13:02:28, Sončni zahod: 20:48:41
<jablana> Dan je dolg: 15ur 32min 25s, Luna je v ščipu
<slax0r> sasa84: \o/
<sasa84> ooo slax0r
<sasa84> slax0rsnack
<slax0r> om, nom nom!
<slax0r> sm ze postaju lacn! :P
<sasa84> pridkan, zmer vse popapcaš
<sasa84> jst bi kej sladkega zdej :\
<slax0r> js sm mal prej sladoljed :P
<Pepelka13>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Ubuntu One Formally Shuts Down  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/NOrnD4apzR8/ubuntu-one-discontinued-grab-files-now
<sasa84> lump slax0r
<sasa84> a zame pa nč? pffff
<dz0ny> .give sasa84 lučko
<sasa84> dz0ny, golden boy!!!
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny a obstaja znc za tomato? :)
<dz0ny> ne
<dz0ny> sej mas unga k sm ti ga takrat predlagu
<CrazyLemon> ja..sam ta ne podpira ssl :)
<dz0ny> sej tud un nebi
<dz0ny> presvoh
<dz0ny> za openssl
<dz0ny> dvomim da je za kako drugi implementacijo portano
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2230-1: chkrootkit vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2230-1/
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a ti maš tud tomato? :P
<sasa84> jst mam tomato od unga österreicherja :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 jp..celo skledo
<CrazyLemon> tomatov
<sasa84> mi je dz0ny predlagu :>
<sasa84> dz0ny, ste mel kšno nevihto dons?
<dz0ny> zdejle
<dz0ny> nezno pada
<dz0ny> :)
<zdobersek> heyo sasa84
<Sky[x]> dz0ny, kaj predlagas za prebrat kako dobro strukturirati bazo mysql ? :)
<Sky[x]> ravno eno novo bazo delam pa bi si rad mal vec o tem prebral
<Sky[x]> aja pa kaj uporabljas za diagram baze, da vidis kako se tabele med sabo povezujejo ?
<slax0r> papir in svincnik
<CrazyLemon> phpmyadmin ima eno orodje kjer ti pokaže kako so povezane tabele med sabo
<CrazyLemon> če se ne motim
<slax0r> phpmyadmin ma dva problema
<slax0r> prvic je phpmyadmin
<slax0r> drugic pa dela samo za mysql
<sasa84> wiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii zdobersek
<Sky[x]> phpmyadmin je obup :)
<Sky[x]> kdo to sploh se uporablja danes ?
<idioterna> vsi idioti.
<slax0r> js...
<slax0r> k hosting ki ga ma firma ne ponuja druge opcije za povezavo na bazo
<slax0r> pac za strani ki jih mamo na hostingu
<slax0r> za appe ki jih mi hostamo pa itak uporabljamo postgres
<Sky[x]> slax0r, ce mimas phpmyadmin si tudi mysql lahko odpres na IP ? razen ce fw blokira ?
<Sky[x]> slax0r: kaj uporabljas za diagram baze ?
<Sky[x]> da vidis kako se tabele med sabo linkajo
<dz0ny> sky mysql bench je free
<dz0ny> od oracle
<Sky[x]> dz0ny, to ravno nalagam da poskusim ce je ql
<dz0ny> zna ti tud reverse diagram nardit
<dz0ny> Sky[x]: https://editor.ponyorm.com/
<dz0ny> mi je kr vsec
<Sky[x]> u nice sam tole je vse javno upam da se da skrit :)
<dz0ny> ja foss je editor
<zdobersek> http://www.jorgecastro.org/2014/06/04/juju-is-now-on-github/
<Pepelka13> Juju is now on Github - Jorge's Stompbox
<Pepelka13> »Juju Is Now on Github We’ve got some changes in Juju and the Juju ecosystem that have been landing thisweek. Ian Booth announcedthe move of Juju …«
<zdobersek> this changes EVERYTHING
<dz0ny> RIP bazar
<CrazyLemon> bazaar will be here forever and ever
<zdobersek> you must be fun at parties.
<CrazyLemon> i'm a real peach
<CrazyLemon> tale wp menu pa je pain in the arse
<dz0ny> ti mas prevec casa
 * dz0ny zaspan
<sasa84> a se vam ne zdi, da ma mobitel mal drage fone?! :D https://screencloud.net/v/wVf4
<Pepelka13> Screenshot at 19:46:21 | ScreenCloud
<Pepelka13> »Screenshot shared with ScreenCloud, an easy to use screenshot sharing application«
<dz0ny> pa se cvetni prah me daje
<sasa84> bogi dz0ny
 * CrazyLemon dcc-ja dz0nyju letizen S
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny jah.. if i dont do it..will you? :D
<dz0ny> rinolan
<dz0ny> i will
<zdobersek> snops
<dz0ny> al pa sladoled pomaga
<dz0ny> no krkoli hoadneg
<dz0ny> a
<dz0ny> hladnega
<zdobersek> hladen snops
<dz0ny> makes no sens
<zdobersek> NE MU POVEDAT
<dz0ny> :d
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ja..sam to je zelo kratkotrajen učinek
<dz0ny> sam je dober
<CrazyLemon> boljši je letizen :)
<CrazyLemon> pa ne rabiš se sekirat cel dan
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny zaupaj mi način kako boš ti dodal wp menu ..share your geniusness :)
<dz0ny> mysql magic
<CrazyLemon> prek mysqla boš naredu nov meni? do share :D
<sasa84> če ti pove, te more ubit :\
<dz0ny> kak meni
<dz0ny> ti birad da forum kaze meni z wp
<CrazyLemon> js bi rad da na forumu je viden meni do prve strani, faq, povezave etc.. torej ja wp
<dz0ny> curl it
 * CrazyLemon does not follow
<Pepelka13>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Humble Bundle for PC and Android 10 Adds Three Extra Games  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/NxRO_HSwb4I/humble-bundle-android-10-adds-games
<zdobersek> wget then
<CrazyLemon> command not found
<dz0ny> http://m.imgur.com/a/BMTPF
<Pepelka13> South Korean Elections Broadcast - Imgur
<Pepelka13> »Imgur is home to the web's most popular image content, curated in real time by a dedicated community through commenting, voting and sharing.«
<Pepelka13>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Syncthing: Open Source BitTorrent Sync Alternative (P2P Sync Tool)  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/ZvvK9rSxUV0/syncthing-open-source-bittorrent-sync.html
<Sky[x]> dz0ny: kak predlog kaj bi jaz delal za diplmsko ? :D
<zdobersek> dizajn MySQL databaz z bajalico in kamilicami
<Sky[x]> haha :D
<dz0ny> Uporaba asinhronih sisitemov za analizo sentimenta pri volitvah v DZ
<CrazyLemon> Uporaba phpmyadmina v startup podjetjih :>
<dz0ny> uu Nova metoda za razhroščevanje v fcgi strežnikih pri uporabi programskega jezika PHP
<zdobersek> do you burn the hardware?
<Sky[x]>  dz0ny ?
<zdobersek> dz0ny plz
<CrazyLemon> .yt johnny be good
<jablana> Chuck Berry - Johnny B Good Lyrics (3 minute) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eWNykOk2ckE ♥17,578 ▶4,551,009
<Pepelka13>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Tizen Smartphone Samsung Z Video Demo  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/Bui4PyRWRkY/tizen-smartphone-samsung-z-video-demo
#ubuntu-si 2014-06-05
<napsy> dan
<slax0r> Sky[x]: sorry, sem spregledal vceraj tole: < Sky[x]> slax0r: kaj uporabljas za diagram baze ?
<slax0r> papir in svincnik uporabljam
<Sky[x]> slax0r, aha tnx :)
<slax0r> drugac pa na faxu smo uporabljal en dokaj kul programcek
<slax0r> sam sm pozabu ime
<napsy> workbench?
<slax0r> ne ne
<sasa84> juhuuu
<napsy> elow
<zdobersek> hello
<napsy> jo!
<sasa84> oj napsy
<sasa84> wii zdobersek ;)
<sasa84> http://nov.vecer.com/clanek.aspx?id=201406046033888
<Pepelka13> Večer: Preživetveni vodič za ljubljanske estradnike v času mariborskih viktorjev
<Pepelka13> »Kot bi nekdo navsezgodaj zjutraj močno udaril po gongu, je na slovenski estradni sceni odjeknila vest, da se ... ...«
<sasa84> lol
 * CrazyLemon bil v MB na koktejlu
<dz0ny> hipster
<sasa84> dz0ny, +1
<CrazyLemon> when in rome!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobersek> a v MB so sami koktejlercki?
<zdobersek> slax0r: can you confirm?
<sasa84> jst sm bla v petk...pa Å¡e ta petk grem :)
<sasa84> aja, to je jutr :D
<CrazyLemon> čist huda!
<CrazyLemon> a koktejle greš pit??
<sasa84> zdobersek, a se pridm mečkat v celje? :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, vaje! spet mučim študente :D
<CrazyLemon> vaje v MB?
<sasa84> mhm
<CrazyLemon> a ni fakulteta v lj?
<dz0ny> ne take vaje
<sasa84> tam imamo tud enoto
<CrazyLemon> aja dz0ny
<CrazyLemon> :D
<dz0ny> BDSM
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> dz0ny, BSSB :D
<CrazyLemon> bondage-> sasa - sasa -> bondage ?
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, lohk pridm tud v kp... bssb
<dz0ny> Billy Sparkles and the Shiny Boys
<dz0ny> to se sliš kot kaka slačifanti skupina
<dz0ny> clone attack
<slax0r> zdobersek: nisem iz mb :D
<sasa84> dz0ny, billy pa boysi so v prezidu? :> jih poznaš? :P
<yang> .vreme ljubljana
<jablana> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 15°C @05.06.2014 9:00 CEST.
<jablana> Vlažnost: 91%  oblačno
<jablana> Sončni vzhod: 05:14:06, Kulminacija: 13:01:53, Sončni zahod: 20:49:40
<jablana> Dan je dolg: 15ur 35min 35s, Luna je v ščipu
<yang> mrzlo
<yang> sasa84: si vidla moj pikantni pridelek ;) ?
<sasa84> yang, mhm... sm vidla penis
<yang> si vidla moj penis
<zdobersek> super.
<yang> in, je lepo zrastu ?
<sasa84> zdej Å¡e majhen zgleda
<sasa84> lepo počas yang ...ne more bit kr vse na kmal :P
<yang> no fajn
<dz0ny> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VRN2_ou9n_8
<Pepelka13> Martinov lulček - Jurij Zrnec & Lado Bizovičar - YouTube
<Pepelka13> »Vas zanima kako je vse skupaj nastajalo? http://youtu.be/px-6hk83Mic Cankarjev Dom - 14. maj 2012 - Posebna gosta Jurij in Lado na Andrejevem koncertu - Doku...«
<yang> Bizovicar mi ni vsec, se mi zdi da se je bolj "slepal" zravn Zrneca
<yang> Baje sta se sprla kasneje zaradi nekih nesoglasij (tko se govori)
<yang> idioterna: vceraj je imela Neca Falk nastop v Kinu Siski, izdala je novi CD z Bostjanom Naratom - http://4d.rtvslo.si/arhiv/nedeljski-gost-vala-202/174278431
<Pepelka13> rtv 4d
<Pepelka13> »Težko se je skriti , če te imajo vsi malone za hišno znanko, še težje se je vrniti, če se poprej v resnici nikamor ne odpraviš! Nekje vmes med tema dvema trditvama smo gostili Nedeljsko gostjo Neco Falk, ki se je deloma vrnila na stara utečena pota in pravkar posnela svoj novi album Od daleč.«
<sasa84> yang, men neca paše k mačku muriju :D
<yang> ja ;)
<yang> Vedno zamudim njen koncert :/
<yang> Vcasih je zivela pri nas v naselju
<yang> Sem jo videval v trgovini
<yang> Nekaj casa sploh nisem vedel kdo je
<sasa84> more bit taka zanimiva tetica :)
<yang> ja, sina se spomnim, sicer ga ne poznam osebno, ampak seveda sem tudi njega videval ker so tukaj ziveli
<yang> Vcasih je bil vsak dan pred Maximarketov z svojim BMX-om
<yang> Ker je tekmoval v tem sportu, kot mladinec
<sasa84> ja, ful je bil dobr
<yang> Zdaj ma ze tudi on soloobveznega otroka
<sasa84> on je nek dj a ne?
<yang> DJ ja z Klemen Klemen sodeluje
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C8XowpdACAc
<Pepelka13> Simon Stojko Falk-BMX world champion flatland expert 20+ - YouTube
<Pepelka13> »Simon Stojko Falk-BMX world champion flatland expert 20+.The Netherlands BMX freestyle worlds 1997, Eindhoven. Camera: Tone Stojko & Max Osole; director: Ton...«
<sasa84> yang, laske ma po mamici :P
<yang> hehe, ja
<yang> zdaj je zabrit
<yang> kar sem ga nazadnje videval
<yang> je opustil dolgolasi image ;)
<yang> .vreme lj
<jablana> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 18°C @05.06.2014 11:00 CEST.
<jablana> Vlažnost: 74%  zmerno oblačno
<jablana> Sončni vzhod: 05:14:11, Kulminacija: 13:01:49, Sončni zahod: 20:49:27
<jablana> Dan je dolg: 15ur 35min 16s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jablana> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4.0m): 22.4°C @05.06.2014 11:00 CEST.
<jablana> Vlažnost: 67% Veter: severozahodnik 1.6 m/s
<jablana> Sončni vzhod: 05:19:12, Kulminacija: 13:04:59, Sončni zahod: 20:50:47
<jablana> Dan je dolg: 15ur 31min 35s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> no..25° je
<yang> sasa84:
<yang> http://www.muzikobala.com/files/2013/05/D-fact_1.jpg (drugi z leve)
<sasa84> yang, zdej ma kratke laske :)
<CrazyLemon> sriracha je veliko boljša kot tabasco! :)
<yang> CrazyLemon: sriracha ?
<yang> kaj je to ?
<CrazyLemon> yang čili omaka
<yang> in kje se jo da kupiti ?
<CrazyLemon> yang v mercatorju..vidu sem jo tudi v lidlu že
<yang> zmanjkalo mi je omake
<orion1111> http://www.cilipipp.si/nova/
<Pepelka13> Čili Pipp Trgovina
<Pepelka13> »Čili Pipp, najbolj vroča spletna trgovina!«
<yang> aja od cili pipp-a
<CrazyLemon> pa verjetno tudi kak Å¡par
<yang> te so mal drazje
<yang> a kupis uno k ma smrt gor ?
<orion1111> jst sm tako kupu
<yang> hehe
<CrazyLemon> in še si živ.. torej omaka ni dobra
<yang> mal je prehuda verjetno
<yang> CrazyLemon: tBASCO JE ok do te mere, da je hrana se uzitna in ima nek okus :)
<yang> kar je vec, ne cutis hrane
<yang> jst sem probal dat tut v bolognez omako
<yang> pa pride "zanimivo"
<CrazyLemon> yang tabasco nima sploh okusa..je več ali manj pekoč
<CrazyLemon> sriracha pa ima tak..ajvar-like vonj in okus
<yang> mel sem eno drugo omako TINA, sam mi ni bila vsec
<yang> preblaga
<yang> ok bom probal dobil sriracho, da vidim
<CrazyLemon> oo..google maps just got awesome
<CrazyLemon> vidu je da imam shranjene offline zemljevide
<CrazyLemon> in mi je ponudu update!
<yang> zdej sem vidu da prodajajo ene 3-4 vrste tabasca, poleg klasicnega rdecega se neke z zeleno papriko
<CrazyLemon> ja..različne vrste čilija
<CrazyLemon> yang https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sriracha_sauce#mediaviewer/File:Sriracha_%22Rooster%22_sauce.jpg
<Pepelka13> Sriracha sauce - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<CrazyLemon> sam js tega pokrovčka nism dobu!
<yang> aha
<yang> ja to sem vidu ze
<yang> zgleda neka (ki)tajska zadeva
<yang> zgleda gosta
<yang> tabasco je redek
<CrazyLemon> jp..bl gosta je kot tabasco
<yang> kaj so zdej nekaj predrmal wikipedijo se se slik ne da vec shranjevat
<yang> aja sem pogruntal, drug vmesnik je
<yang> no vsaj na beti
<yang> ceprav je to bolj drek zdaj, ni vidne licence
<CrazyLemon> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=massive_linux_gpus&num=1
<Pepelka13> [Phoronix] Testing 60+ Intel/AMD/NVIDIA GPUs On Linux With Open-Source Drivers
<Pepelka13> »Phoronix is the leading technology website for Linux hardware reviews, open-source news, Linux benchmarks, open-source benchmarks, distribution screenshots, interviews, and computer hardware tests.«
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, kaj mislš? https://www.mimovrste.com/prenosniki/lenovo-prenosnik-lenovo-ideapad-z710-24-ghz-59-390170
<Pepelka13> Lenovo Prenosnik IdeaPad Z710 2,4 GHz (59-390170) | mimovrste=)
<Pepelka13> »Predstavitev Lenovo IdeaPad Z710 res izstopa, ko govorimo o multimedijskih prenosnikih. To potrjuje odličen 17,3" HD LED zaslon, integrirana grafična kartica in odlični zvočniki, ki prinašajo dovršen zvok. Vse to pa v izjemno elegantnem ohišju.«
<sasa84> kle je mogoče en - pač baterija
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<CrazyLemon> 4 celična
<CrazyLemon> pa tudi i7 ne piše kateri model je
<CrazyLemon> a je stari i7 ali novi
<yang> sasa84: cena izgleda v redu, v avstriji ni bistveno cenejsi http://geizhals.at/lenovo-ideapad-z710-59400134-a1016340.html
<Pepelka13> Lenovo IdeaPad Z710, Core i7-4700MQ, 8GB RAM, 1TB, FreeDOS (59400134) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich
<Pepelka13> »Preisvergleich, Bewertungen für Lenovo IdeaPad Z710, Core i7-4700MQ, 8GB RAM, 1TB, FreeDOS (59400134) (Österreich)«
<yang> sasa84: so pa 4 izvedbe tega prenosnika, tko da poglej za vec specifikacij
<yang> CrazyLemon: Sriracha je precej blazja od Tabasca...
<sasa84> ja... k pr enih piše, d majo 4. generacijo procesorja
<sasa84> drgač mi je pa tak luškan...pa še osvetljeno tipkovnco ma
<sasa84> (kar mi je fajn)
<yang> sasa84: ja , da ti naujo starga prodali za ceno novega...poklic jih, sej majo helpdesk
<sasa84> sj ne mislm kupt prek mimovrste :)
<CrazyLemon> yang niti ne :) meni je bl pekoča
<napsy> wazzup
<yang> CrazyLemon: aha to morda subjektiven okus, ali pa ima kaksne dodatke, ker na WP pise, da je manj pekoca
<yang> CrazyLemon: bom videl, ce bo tole kaj uspelo
<yang> https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xfp1/t1.0-9/10339581_10152972341213849_5462419272517100439_n.jpg
<yang> CrazyLemon: gojis ti kaj ?
<CrazyLemon> yang tudi
<yang> kere mas ?
<CrazyLemon> sam ne smem tukaj napisat kjer vsi vidijo
<CrazyLemon> :p
<yang> haha
<yang> ma ne "uno"
<CrazyLemon> mam čilije ja.. na novo posajeni iz semen lanskih
<CrazyLemon> samo ne vem vrste
<CrazyLemon> taki precej majhni pa rdeči so
<CrazyLemon> fajn pekoči ko so zreli :)
<yang> aha
<yang> no vazno da uspevajo
<yang> kaj jih mas kar na vrtu ?
<CrazyLemon> http://www4.slikomat.com/13/0408/mtf-SORTE-.jpg
<CrazyLemon> #23
<CrazyLemon> yang ja na vrtu so zdaj ja
<yang> aha
<CrazyLemon> so bili v topli gredi en čas..zdaj so pa zunaj kak mesec
<CrazyLemon> moram najt navodila kako jih pravilno posušit in zmlet
<yang> so neki forumi, tam vprasaj
<CrazyLemon> bom..rad bi kakšno bl mesnato vrsto čilija
<CrazyLemon> mal bl sladki da so
<CrazyLemon> yang kakšni so pa tvoji?
<yang> http://www.rareplants.es/shop/product.asp?P_ID=12084
<Pepelka13> Pimienta Puta La Madre --- Rareplants.eu Shop
<Pepelka13> »(Capsicum annuum cultivar)«
<yang> kle poglej za semena
<yang> https://scontent-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpa1/t1.0-9/p206x206/10414564_10152968855738849_4568731173775980585_n.jpg
<yang> Chili peppers (from left to right) - Puta Madre, Red Savina Habanero, Red Peter/Penis, Red Savina Habanero, Red Peter/Penis, Puta Madre
<CrazyLemon> u madona :)
<yang> Red Savina je edino mocen
<yang> drugo ni
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<yang> Nisem ravno feh, ce je prepikantno
<yang> fen
<CrazyLemon> a to je prvo leto kar se igraš? :)
<yang> ja
<yang> Baje da je dober proti skodljivcem za na vrtu imet
<yang> proti polzem
<yang> no, jaz nimam vrta
<yang> to mam na balkonu
<CrazyLemon> ma proti polžem skoraj nič ne pomaga
<CrazyLemon> sej tudi moji niso direkt v zemlji..ampak v posodi  :)
<yang> aha
<yang> kolkrat presajas ?
<yang> baje da mora biti v manjsih posodah
<yang> ce je v prevelikih pozene korenine in potem slabo rodi
<yang> tko mi je reku un k se s tem bavi ze vec let
<CrazyLemon> enkrat sem jih samo
<CrazyLemon> iz male posodice kjer so začeli v večjo ker bodo ostali
<yang> aha
<CrazyLemon> slabo tudi rodi če ne pobiraš čilijev.. js sm lani recimo opazil da dokler so bili rdeči gor drugi niso uspevali najboljše
<CrazyLemon> so ostali na oranžni barvi
<yang> aha mozno ja, da gre ves "sok" tja v une ki so ze zreli
<yang> raznih mocnih sort ne smes z gollimi rokami pobirat
<yang> k te pece, ko gres na WC pol
<napsy> ce prijemas z rokami te pol pece na cikretu? :D
<yang> http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20110914152146AAuvkS8
<napsy> ta je zanimiva :)
<Pepelka13> How to stop burning from touching penis after cutting hot pepper?
<Pepelka13> »i cut up peeper and went to piss and this happened. it burns really bad!!!«
<CrazyLemon> sok limone pomaga :)
<yang> a si ziher, da nau se huj ! :)
<yang> pise da mleko ali sladoled, videl sem une kako probavajo ta mocne sorte in pijejo mleko cez
<CrazyLemon> ja..če poješ in je preveč pekoče
<CrazyLemon> če pa imaš na rokah pa ne umiješ roke z mlekom
<CrazyLemon> :)
<slax0r> ce imas na rokah prvo kar moras storit je malo z roko se "prosetat" okrog oci
<slax0r> *thumbsup*
<CrazyLemon> pol se hitro 'prosetas' do prve pipe :D
<slax0r> prosetas patike ;)
<CrazyLemon> http://www.bicikel.com/novice/10815/frutabela_nova_sopotnica_slovenskega_kolesarstva.html
<Pepelka13> Frutabela nova sopotnica slovenskega kolesarstva | Novice | Bicikel.com
<Pepelka13> »Fructal s svojo blagovno znamko Frutabela in Kolesarska zveza Slovenije (KZS) sta danes sklenila partnerstvo in podpisala pogodbo o dveletnem sponzorskem sodelovanju.«
<zdobersek> cornyi so dabest
<CrazyLemon> corny is ok.. sam men se zdi da niso tako kalorični kot frutabele
<CrazyLemon> bl so oreščki in razne druge zadeve
 * sasa84 pokuka "juhuuuuuuu"
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] Ledstorm +++: Re: snemanje internetnega radia  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41821/#p41821
<Grega> zanima koga job? rabim php scripto, ki sparsa xml file, vstavi nove artikle oz. osveži stare (php, xml, mysql znanje)
<slax0r> in kaj je job?
<slax0r> al je to sam freelance?
<slax0r> Grega: ^
<msev_> poletje prihaja
<msev_> lol
<msev_> tale zvok mi skoz probleme dela na laptopu
<msev_> nekak ga vedno usposobim ampak vedno znova pozabim na kakšen način
<msev_> npr. zle hočem poslušat en youtube clip pa nič ne slišim
<slax0r> alsactl restore
<slax0r> ce ubuntu uporablja alsa
<sasa84> slax0r, dobiš boš slax0rsnack!
<sasa84> dobil*
<msev_> sm ugotovil da moram unmutat headphone da mi dela zvok na glavnih zvočnikih čeprou mam speaker unmute-an
<msev_> bugzilllllllla
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: snemanje internetnega radia  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41822/#p41822
<CrazyLemon> 1111km !
<zdobersek> .plosk
<jablana> http://i.imgur.com/zumSlIA.gif
<CrazyLemon> koliko stane menjava gonilnega ležaja?
<zdobersek> .yt dr evil one hundrem million dollars
<jablana> Ni zadetka
<CrazyLemon> .yt hundrem
<jablana> Собак Rem щелкает семечки  (Hund Rem isst Sonnenbl (4 minute) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6MUXjXF37rk ♥1 ▶125
<zdobersek> .yt dr evil one hundred million dollars
<zdobersek> ... or the like.
<jablana> Dr Evil in 1 million Dollars (2 minuti) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cKKHSAE1gIs ♥2,795 ▶995,161
<CrazyLemon> wohooo...3G pa H+ ! to mi deli tusmobil! :D
<zdobersek> go mirko go mirko
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: jutr vozi kronometer
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek CrazyLemon jutri NE vozi kronometer
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: mirko ga vozi
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek tudi če bi js mel kak milijonček v žepu bi ga vozu..
<slax0r> 3g?
<slax0r> big deal, we haz 4g
<slax0r> :P
<yang> .vreme lj
<jablana> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 20°C @05.06.2014 21:00 CEST.
<jablana> Vlažnost: 67%  delno oblačno
<jablana> Sončni vzhod: 05:14:11, Kulminacija: 13:01:49, Sončni zahod: 20:49:27
<jablana> Dan je dolg: 15ur 35min 16s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> slax0r it is big deal.. do zdaj je bil na mojem območju samo E :D
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek wb!!!
<zdobersek> qui m'apelle?
<CrazyLemon> že mapel CrazyLemon
<sasa84> Hejhou miške ;)
<slax0r> miske ja
<slax0r> js sm mravljica
<slax0r> ura pol enajs
<slax0r> enajst*
<slax0r> js se pa kar delam
<sasa84> šibam pančat...jutr morm bit ob 10h v mb
<slax0r> sasa84: daj se za mene kaj spat, k zgleda da js dans ne bom
<CrazyLemon> sej sasa84 tudi ne bo..her body will be tingling ker bo komi čakala da prečekira štajerce :p
<slax0r> se ustavim jutri kaj v mb :P
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, s študenti ne mučkam :P
<sasa84> slax0r, kdaj se boš ustavu? :P
<slax0r> sasa84: no ravno prav, nisem student :P
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> jst končam okol enih ;)
<slax0r> js tut verjetno
<slax0r> :P
<slax0r> stem da sem zacel danes ob osmih zjutraj :D
<sasa84> povej kaj pol s kavo :P
<sasa84> I AM WILLING!
<slax0r> dvomim da bom jutri uspel, ker mamo motherload of a presentation
<slax0r> zato pa sm se zdaj na firmi k se vse zakljucujemo
<slax0r> baje da naj bi prisli jutri predstavniki bundeslige itd.
<sasa84> sej ne...zdej si se pa u***l
<sasa84> pf :P
<slax0r> evo, povej kje te najdem
<slax0r> ce bom okrog enih sel proti mb :P
<sasa84> v mb...okol centra ;)
<slax0r> za free coffee se nikol ne u*****m
<slax0r> :D
<sasa84> ti dam cifro, pa rufn če boš kje bliz
<CrazyLemon> za free coffee se ne..po coffeeju se pa ja :p
<slax0r> cist mozno :P
<sasa84> joooj pa slax0r Å¡e kadi!
<sasa84> nasa sekta!
<sasa84> v glavnem miške...pridni bodte
<sasa84> pa lahkonočko ;)
#ubuntu-si 2014-06-06
<yang> .vreme lj
<jablana> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 13°C @06.06.2014 5:00 CEST.
<jablana> Vlažnost: 96%
<jablana> Sončni vzhod: 05:13:46, Kulminacija: 13:02:00, Sončni zahod: 20:50:13
<jablana> Dan je dolg: 15ur 36min 27s, Luna je v ščipu
<yang> http://www.siol.net/novice/rubrikon/siolov_intervju/2014/06/peter_debeljak.aspx
<Pepelka13> Peter Debeljak: Ne maturantje, izgubljena generacija so 30-letniki | Intervju tedna - Planet Siol.net
<Pepelka13> »'V najmanj zavidljivi situaciji so mladi nad 30 leti, ki niso predmet ukrepov. So intelektualna srčika, a jih ne znamo umestiti v družbeni razvoj. Država, ki se tukaj ne odzove, je zame nezrela.'«
<yang> .vreme lj
<jablana> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 14°C @06.06.2014 7:00 CEST.
<jablana> Vlažnost: 91%  oblačno
<jablana> Sončni vzhod: 05:13:46, Kulminacija: 13:02:00, Sončni zahod: 20:50:13
<jablana> Dan je dolg: 15ur 36min 27s, Luna je v ščipu
<napsy> dan
<zdobersek> jutro
<yang> .vreme lj
<jablana> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 15°C @06.06.2014 8:00 CEST.
<jablana> Vlažnost: 85%  zmerno oblačno
<jablana> Sončni vzhod: 05:13:46, Kulminacija: 13:02:00, Sončni zahod: 20:50:13
<jablana> Dan je dolg: 15ur 36min 27s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> pa to ni normalno..že tretji dan zjutraj zmanjka elektrike
<CrazyLemon> fckin elektro
<Sky[x]> CrazyLemon, ne bit tecn pa delej!
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] dej..pejt risat pa barvat diagramčke
<Sky[x]> kolesart pejt no da mal tole jezo das ven
<CrazyLemon> sm včeraj kolesaru..pa samo še bl ratal jezen
<napsy> CrazyLemon: hater! :)
<CrazyLemon> preklete babe pa slušalke
<CrazyLemon> zakonsko bi prepovedal uporabo slušalk med rekreacijo
<napsy> sj prav
<napsy> slusalke so bed
<napsy> ne dihas pravilno
<CrazyLemon> http://d24w6bsrhbeh9d.cloudfront.net/photo/aNebD7w_460sa.gif
<CrazyLemon> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BpcOizFIIAA4vo8.png:large
<zdobersek> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lXhD1VfRvd0
<Pepelka13> Jože pri Lojzetu Letuš, 18. 9. 2013 - YouTube
<Pepelka13> »Jože pri Lojzetu Letuš, 18. 9. 2013«
<napsy> an error has occurred :(
<napsy> ka je to? :)
<zdobersek> joze k je pr lojzu
<napsy> to sta kaka znana?
<zdobersek> taglavna v letusu
<napsy> a tko gre to :)
<dz0ny> https://slo-tech.com/forum/t611495#crta
<dz0ny> peskanje stavbe http://www.extremeinstability.com/2014-6-3.html
<Pepelka13> June 3, 2014 Norfolk to Blair Nebraska Insane Hail Storm
<zdobersek> 'skuril si vso elektroniko!! ... ali pa samo eno varovalko.'
<manca_> dan
<napsy> dan
<napsy> ka bo dobrega?
<manca_> to me pa vsi sprašujejo dons. hihi
<manca_> pa, vsega dobrega po malo
<manca_> pa pr vas?
<napsy> sonco
<napsy> to vse pove :)
<napsy> soncno*
<manca_> ja, lepo je, ko je sonček
<manca_> kak piknik bi pasal
<manca_> no, saj tut to bo
<napsy> pa kako pivce pa cevapi na zaru :)
<manca_> še 2 tedna do plače
<napsy> se mucna dva dneva, ja
<manca_> ne dneva ... tedna!
<napsy> ehh kje
<napsy> tak dolg pa ne bom caku
<manca_> haha
<manca_> kaj se mi je nrdilo ... sem mogla proxy skint iz firefoxa
<manca_> sem se hotla sem gor povezat
<manca_> pa sem bla banana
<napsy> YOLO
<napsy> picim js
<napsy> lep dan
<manca_> You are banned from this server- You have a host listed in the EFNet RBL. For more information, visit rbl.efnetrbl.org/?i=79.134.235.5  Please contact proxyscan@freenode.net with questions. (2014/5/17 11.50)
<manca_> ajde ... užicaj
<manca_> uživaj*
<Pepelka13>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Lubuntu 14.10 To Hold Off On Shipping LXQt Desktop By Default  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/jl1ovS0XskE/changes-planned-for-lubuntu-14-10
<dz0ny> ping
<jablana> dz0ny: pong
<CrazyLemon> http://www.engadget.com/2014/06/06/gigabyte-aorus-x3-plus/
<Pepelka13> Here's the world's 'most powerful and lightest' 13-inch gaming laptop
<Pepelka13> »Following the impressive Razer Blade we reviewed last month, Gigabyte also wants a piece of the portable gaming laptop action with its new Aorus X3 line,«
<CrazyLemon> mmm..me want one
<CrazyLemon> i7 + 16 gb ram + 6 gb ddr5 + 2x512gb ssd ..makes me miiiiiiaaau :D
<zdobersek> but but but no APU
<CrazyLemon> res je..but it haz QHD+
<CrazyLemon> http://bencane.com/2014/06/06/8-tips-for-creating-better-bash-scripts/
<Pepelka13> 8 Tips for creating better bash scripts
<Pepelka13> »This article covers some simple bash scripting best practices that can be used to improve the quality of your shell scripts.«
<CrazyLemon> lol..great tips
<CrazyLemon> :D
<idioterna> http://app.strava.com/activities/150164944
<Pepelka13> Bike Ride Profile | Went South near Ljubljana Polje | Times and Records | Strava
<CrazyLemon> idioterna v enem kosu??
<zdobersek> enmal si zalutu
<CrazyLemon> pfft..cheater je
<CrazyLemon> zihr ni Å¡el pod vodo s kolesom
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny orange is the new black je na pašnikih :)
<Pepelka13>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Popular Faience GTK / GNOME Shell Themes Updated For GNOME 3.10 [Ubuntu 14.04 PPA]  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/G0NFYeCwskk/popular-faience-gtk-gnome-shell-themes.html
#ubuntu-si 2014-06-07
<slax0r> hi
<slax0r> je kdo available? :P
<slax0r> dz0ny_ ?
<slax0r> oCrazyLem ?
<oCrazyLem> slax0r ?
<slax0r> rabu bi mal pomoci z enim installom
<slax0r> sam da pic uploadam
<slax0r> tale laptop: http://www.cnet.com/products/hp-g62-340us-15-6-athlon-ii-p340-windows-7-home-premium-64-bit-3-gb-ram-320-gb-hdd/specs/
<Pepelka13> HP G62-340US Specs - CNET
<Pepelka13> »View full HP G62-340US specs on CNET.«
<slax0r> 14.04 lts, mi po 7ih sekundah ko se boota install iz usb javi napako
<slax0r> error: http://prntscr.com/3qfl3g
<Pepelka13> Screenshot by Lightshot
<Pepelka13> »Captured with Lightshot«
<slax0r> to je ta ko smo se menil da bi naj mel dve grafiki, ampak nima
<oCrazyLem> si se kaj igral z boot flagi ? nomodeset etc ?
<yang> https://scontent-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xaf1/t1.0-9/10402578_462788750523737_6295188545440397673_n.jpg
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: ja, nomodeset je pomagal
<slax0r> sem installiral ampak je zdaj vse tako pocasno da znoris
<CrazyLemon> slax0r ja..verjetno zaradi slabe podpore grafične.. probaj instalirat proprietary driver
<slax0r> kaksen poseben nacin kako to installirat na ubuntu?
<slax0r> ali se da v software center?
<CrazyLemon> slax0r http://paste.ubuntu.com/7606443/      tam kjer je precise zamenjaj z trusty
<Pepelka13> Ubuntu Pastebin
<CrazyLemon> aja..to je za 64bit
<CrazyLemon> uff čaki čaki
<CrazyLemon> koliko je star ta laptop
<CrazyLemon> to mogoče sploh ni več podprto
<slax0r> saj mam 64bit installirano
<CrazyLemon> nope..dvomim da je to podprta grafična
<CrazyLemon> tko da..ali radeon driver (oss) ali pa legacy
<CrazyLemon> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<Pepelka13> RadeonDriver - Community Help Wiki
<CrazyLemon> tukaj piše da je fully 3d supported
<CrazyLemon> moram it
<CrazyLemon> uglavnem.. poguglaj malo ampak proprietary driver IMO več ne podpira te starejše kartice
<slax0r> ma neki bom ze probal
<slax0r> ja na amd strani najdem driver
<CrazyLemon> lahk probaš njihov..v najslabšem primeru boš bootal v recovery in tam odstranu fglrx in namestil spet radeon
<CrazyLemon> bbl
<slax0r> ok, tnx
<CrazyLemon> oh kako sovražim turiste
<yang> CIA ima sedaj javni FB profil
<yang> Ni ravno dosti logike v tem
<yang> Spet je molilni volk
<CrazyLemon> tečni so s temi referendumi
<CrazyLemon> zakaj ni mogu bit ta o arhivih skupaj s tistimi za evropski parlament
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ tu?
<msev_> oj
<msev_> temo mi je napačno naložilo zj (xfce)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny !
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon !
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek just stop it
<zdobersek> NEVURR
<CrazyLemon> S
<CrazyLemon> TOP
<CrazyLemon> it
<zdobersek> nokbye
<zdobersek> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oyrBxpaNVxU
<Pepelka13> The Killers - All These Things That I've Done (Oxegen 2005) - YouTube
<Pepelka13> »Sunday 10th July 2005 - The Killers performing All These Things That I've Done live on Main Stage at the Oxegen Festival in Punchestown Racecourse, Ireland. ...«
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon, reci
<dz0ny> sm brez neta :)
<dz0ny> en medved ponoc pokvaru vse kable
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny pol mi ne boš vedu dosti pomagat :/
<dz0ny> zdej se egprsam
<CrazyLemon> uglavnem tko je.. če uporabim 'irc.reply answer' mi izpiše samo en odgovor..če izpišem 'console.log answer' mi izpiše tko kot mora (trije odgovori)
<CrazyLemon> what am i doing wrong
<CrazyLemon> sicer IMO je najboljše da pusham v branch
<CrazyLemon> pa pol ti komentiraš branch
<CrazyLemon> če nimaš neta zdaj
<dz0ny> [a,b,c].join '\n'
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny tega ne znam..ker mam funkcijo in uporabljam cb
<CrazyLemon> bom kr pushal v branch
<CrazyLemon> pa ko boš mel čas pa net
<CrazyLemon> boš komentiral :)
<dz0ny> ce je array ga moras joinat z newline
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ni array :)
<dz0ny> no dej poshn
<dz0ny> mam mobile github
<dz0ny> :)
<zdobersek> .yt push push
<jablana> 씨스타(SISTAR)- Push Push Music Video (3 minute) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=75y5iN7z-08 ♥11,644 ▶2,855,306
<CrazyLemon> prej mi je težilo z multiple done()
<CrazyLemon> zdaj ne teži več
<CrazyLemon> pa nisem nič spreminjal
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny pushnu
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon
<dz0ny> msg = "Temperatura morja\n"
<dz0ny> for url in [a,b,c]
<dz0ny> 	msg += "#{morje(url))}\n"
<dz0ny> bot.reply msg
<dz0ny> or
<dz0ny> msg = ["Temperatura morja"]
<dz0ny> for url in [a,b,c]
<dz0ny> 	msg.push "#{morje(url))}"
<dz0ny> bot.reply msg.join('\n')
<dz0ny> no #{} ne rabis sploh za drug primer
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: but you don't take coffee(script)
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek indeed.. zato pa je dz0ny POPOLNOMA rewriteal kodo :/
<CrazyLemon> :p
<zdobersek> v?
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon, reply lahko samo enkrat klices
<dz0ny> tko so testi narjen :>
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny vem ja..zato sm iskal kako bi naredu done() trikrat :p
<dz0ny> ja tud ce bi ti ratal
<dz0ny> dooh
<dz0ny> neb sprejel
<CrazyLemon> http://youtu.be/XcYFQNQjnmU?t=2m20s
<Pepelka13> Longest Zip Line in the WORLD! - JoCo Cruise Crazy 2014 Day 5 (Labadee, Haiti) - YouTube
<Pepelka13> »Yes, IT'S TRUE!!! I took a sh*t in Haiti. Sub for Daily Videos in June! http://bit.ly/subMF2 CLICK "SHOW MORE" FOR JOCO CRUISE VIDEOS! Cell Phone Crashing on...«
<CrazyLemon> tole je pa badass zipline
<dz0ny> a danes pa ne kolesarite
<dz0ny> ko je sonce
<dz0ny> ?
<CrazyLemon> a si nor da nas krči primejo
<dz0ny> lol
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ta tvoja koda izpiše veliko 'object'ov :) to je pa tudi vse!
<CrazyLemon> tista moja je vsaj delala :p
<LorD_DDooM> Ker summerboy je tale CrazyLemon
<LorD_DDooM> :P
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM ane
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM si pripravljen za franjo? :)
<zdobersek> jst sem kolesaru!
<zdobersek> tud jutr bom, sam na Franji ne.
<CrazyLemon> L
<zdobersek> who you callin L boi
<CrazyLemon> u niga..u
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: OK, bos ti vozu Franjo?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek franjota bom vozu
<zdobersek> pa je Franjo privolu?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek Å¡e ne ve
<LorD_DDooM> CrazyLemon: ne bom Å¡el furat Franje letos, bom Å¡el pa navijat na taglavni klanec
<zdobersek> oh franjo, ko bi vedel, kaj ga caka
<LorD_DDooM> Nisem si nog pobril, pa nočem bruke delat
<zdobersek> sej si lahko potem tacko prsraufas gor, bos direkt not pasu
<LorD_DDooM> hehe
<zdobersek> ajd ajd ajd, gremo spat!
<zdobersek> jutr je Franja!
<CrazyLemon> not
<CrazyLemon> http://www.siol.net/sportal/kolesarstvo/2014/06/fabian_cancellara_padel_na_treningu_pri_visoki_hitrosti.aspx
<Pepelka13> Fabian Cancellara padel na treningu pri visoki hitrosti | Kolesarstvo - Planet Siol.net
<Pepelka13> »Švicarski kolesar Fabian Cancellara, ki nastopa za ameriško kolesarsko ekipo Trek Factory Racing, je padel pri visoki hitrosti ob ogledu trase posamičnega kronometra letošnje dirke po Švici.«
<zdobersek> ko je ovaj?
<CrazyLemon> en ki rad po tleh drsa
<zdobersek> well don't do that.
<CrazyLemon> its fun..you should try it :>
<zdobersek> do the ladies dig it?
<CrazyLemon> of course they do
<zdobersek> do ... you ... dig it?
<CrazyLemon> do ... i .... look.... like... a ... lady?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny a si dobu net??
<CrazyLemon> guess not
<zdobersek> such amish
<zdobersek> much #respekt
#ubuntu-si 2014-06-08
<CrazyLemon> vsak fckin dan blackout... za popizdit
<yang> CrazyLemon: mors ratat multihomed
<CrazyLemon> yang ne bi pomagalo dosti..internet bi Å¡e vedno padu.. ne gre se mi sploh za internet ampak dejstvo da so Å¡alabajzerji
<CrazyLemon> 5 dni zapored blackouti zjutraj
<CrazyLemon> brez kakršnega koli obvestila
<yang> CrazyLemon: ce bi bil vezan na dva ponudnika ti ne bi padel
<yang> saj preko DSL-ja imas lahko vec razlicnih, ce imas zadosti paric prostih
<CrazyLemon> yang kateri del besede blackout pa ne razumeš? :D
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek maan..you are fast! ob 9ih štart ti pa ob 12ih že na doma!
<CrazyLemon> na doma :D
<CrazyLemon> -na
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: y all the hate
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek what hate
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jablana> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4.0m): 24.5°C @08.06.2014 12:30 CEST.
<jablana> Vlažnost: 73% Veter: severozahodnik 4 m/s
<jablana> Sončni vzhod: 05:18:06, Kulminacija: 13:05:31, Sončni zahod: 20:52:56
<jablana> Dan je dolg: 15ur 34min 50s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> lies
<CrazyLemon> all lies
<CrazyLemon> .vreme portorož
<jablana> ARSO: Letališče Portorož (2m): 26.4°C @08.06.2014 12:30 CEST.
<jablana> Vlažnost: 65% Veter: severozahodnik 4.4 m/s
<jablana> Sončni vzhod: 05:18:47, Kulminacija: 13:06:04, Sončni zahod: 20:53:22
<jablana> Dan je dolg: 15ur 34min 34s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> more lies
<orion1111> .vreme celje
<jablana> ARSO: Celje (244m): 28°C @08.06.2014 12:00 CEST.
<jablana> Vlažnost: 46%
<jablana> Sončni vzhod: 05:09:10, Kulminacija: 12:59:22, Sončni zahod: 20:49:34
<jablana> Dan je dolg: 15ur 40min 23s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny !
<CrazyLemon> si dobu net??
<dz0ny> yes
<dz0ny> #ointb
<CrazyLemon> super.. ne spammaj :p
<dz0ny> :D
<CrazyLemon> dej mi povej
<CrazyLemon> v čem je fora da mi msg.push ne prime
<CrazyLemon> oz. ignore
<CrazyLemon> msg += mi ne prime
<CrazyLemon> :D
<dz0ny> msg = msg + append this shit
<dz0ny> moral bi
<CrazyLemon> https://paste.sh/Z73nLO3i#3uFqC3m5zPjlHsTvL40KTJL8     evo to je koda
<CrazyLemon> vem kaj pomeni +=
<dz0ny> lahko kak scope kje
<CrazyLemon> ne podcenjuj me no
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> anyway
<CrazyLemon> tukaj se izvaja samo whatever
<CrazyLemon> + whatever6
<CrazyLemon> vse ostalo pa ne
<CrazyLemon> torej fetchHTML etc etc
<CrazyLemon> se ne izvaja..in ne vem zakaj
<dz0ny> kam si to dal
<dz0ny> v kater script
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny servisi
<CrazyLemon> msg += "some shit"
<CrazyLemon> prime znotraj fora
<CrazyLemon> znotraj fetcha pa ne
<zdobersek> damn commies!
<CrazyLemon> you can say that again!
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/svet/teroristicni-napad-na-mednarodno-letalisce-v-karaciju/338920
<Pepelka13> Teroristični napad na mednarodno letališče v Karačiju :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Pepelka13> »V največjem pakistanskem mestu Karačiju poteka nočni teroristični napad na mednarodno letališče, od koder prihajajo posnetki gorečih objektov in letal.«
<CrazyLemon> aja..zdaj vem kaj si želel povedat s tem svojim #ointb (such a hashtag hipster)
<CrazyLemon> in no spoilers pls
<CrazyLemon> sm Å¡ele pri #5
<zdobersek> #oitnb*
<CrazyLemon> yea that..hashtag nazi!
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: Postaja Koper - Jadransko morje: 225°C
<dz0ny> :D
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny to si spreminjal .eq(2) v .eq(1)
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> zato pa je tam tist if :)
<CrazyLemon> torej.. zakaj za vraga ne prime tist msg += v fetch? :)
<dz0ny> scope v asinhroni kodi
<dz0ny> se izvede takoj
<dz0ny> mas vedno index konec oopa predens dobis rezultate
<dz0ny> :D
<CrazyLemon> in rešitev je kaj? :D
<dz0ny> pusham
<dz0ny> .morje
<jablana> Postaja Debeli Rtič - Jadransko morje: 24.5°C
<jablana> Postaja Koper - Jadransko morje: Temperatura ni na voljo
<jablana> Postaja OB Piran (NIB) - Jadransko morje: 24.6°C
<zdobersek> .jezerp
<zdobersek> .jezero
<CrazyLemon> am.. ne najdem bohinjskega pa blejskega jezera
<CrazyLemon> :)
<zdobersek> ti jezeri me ne zanimata
<CrazyLemon> kateri te pa
<CrazyLemon> temp. morja gre gor približno 1° na dan
<zdobersek> ... and into infinity?
<zdobersek> smartinsko jezero pls
<CrazyLemon> niga pls.. ne merijo temperature vsake mlake
<zdobersek> mkay.
 * zdobersek sad
#ubuntu-si 2015-06-01
<jabuk> M 2.2 > 5.km SV od Å MARJEÅ KIH TOPLIC @01/06/2015 01:10:13  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.9+N,+15.27+E
<napsy> jutro
<yang> .vreme lj
<yang> jutro napsy
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 13°C @01.06.2015 5:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 98% severnik 0.1 m/s megla
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:16:17, Kulminacija: 11:01:03, Sončni zahod: 18:45:49
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 29min 31s, Luna je v ščipu
<napsy> ta teden bo do 21 stopinj zunaj
<napsy> \o/
<napsy> 31
<napsy> :D
<yang> ce bo samo do 21 bo se ok, vazno, da ne bo prevroce :)
<napsy> ah kje mora zazgat
<napsy> sj je menda poletje
<yang> _:)
<Sky[x]> don bo baj ful vroce kao
<Sky[x]> sam prejle je blo 15 stopinj zunej ko sem sel
<Sky[x]> ob 7h
<idioterna> js lih luftam office
<idioterna> ob sedmih je blo lih prov za kolesart u kratkih hlacah pa rokavih
<idioterna> ce si su 40
<idioterna> sm pa zajlo utrgu pr klinicnm centru tko da sm mogu v najtezji prestavi vozt od tam do tle
<idioterna> kr fun challenge
<idioterna> ampak lih prov k gre na servis bicikl
<yang> a ne znas sam popravt ?
<dz0ny> pof cvetni prah
<dz0ny> dejmo ga ukint :)
<idioterna> yang: na operacijo grem
<idioterna> tko da ksn tedn ne bom mogu vozt
<idioterna> bom pes hodu
<yang> aha
<idioterna> sm pa ze to isto zajlo veckrat zamenu, k je treba na 10.000 km menjat
<slax0r> jutro
<slax0r> mcsaban: o/
<yang> idioterna: se pravi nekak kt generalni servis na avtu :)
<yang> jst nisem nikol tok gonil da bi karkol na biciklu menjaval razen gum
<yang> pa se to samo zato, k so pocile
<dz0ny> Such is the story of the “three-napkins protocol,” more formally known as Border Gateway Protocol, or BGP.
<dz0ny> lol
<dz0ny> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HAOVNYSnL7k#t=5m35s
<Seniorita> BGP at 18: Lessons In Protocol Design - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Google Tech Talks April 17, 2007 ABSTRACT 18th anniversary of BGP. In this talk we examine the evolution of BGP over these 18 years, and look at the lessons ...«
<idioterna> dz0ny: https://instagram.com/p/3XfJ9GFlPp/
<Seniorita> Instagram
<Seniorita> »“Not sure who got more of a fright, me or the bears! #whistlerbikepark #onlyincanada #whistler #bikes #downhill #bear #cub #yourintheway…”«
<dz0ny> idioterna: :D
<dz0ny> i can relate
<dz0ny> .yt new theory washed out
<jabuk> Washed Out - New Theory https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v00RQms9QiM
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gdUOTB_3NIM
<Seniorita> Ta Teden: Matozova nova parcela - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Franci Matoz je slučajno kupil parcelo zraven predora Markovec. Slučajno.«
<slax0r> evo, za vas bikerje: http://i.imgur.com/gjYLOl2.webm
<CrazyLemon> old!
<slax0r> so are you!
<napsy> lol
<dz0ny> fun http://www.nationaldebtclocks.org/debtclock/slovenia
<Seniorita> Slovenia Debt Clock :: National Debt of Slovenia
<Seniorita> »Slovenia National Debt Clock - Interesting Debt Facts, National Figures and more...«
<CrazyLemon> miha ! fix Seniorita !
<idioterna> 16 jurjov, peanuts
<dz0ny> no croatia
<idioterna> pa estados unides
<idioterna> aja sej je
<idioterna> china ma slabe 4 jurje ojro per person
<idioterna> skoda k majo tok personsov :)
<dz0ny> to sem že parkrat opazil da se za sosede ne ve tocn
<mcsaban> yo
<mcsaban> slax0r
<dz0ny> mcsaban: also known as gospod?
<slax0r> mcsaban: kako si se pa ti tu znajdu? :)
<mcsaban> :)
<mcsaban> openshells
<mcsaban> en kolega eNbass
<mcsaban> prsu za njimpa vas najdu
<mcsaban> ma sj sm bil 1x zdavnaj
<mcsaban> sam si nism mislu da gdo tu gor visi kot na efnetu k ni vc folka:)
<slax0r> :)
<mcsaban> sudo mygirl make me sammich ; clear the kitchen ; make me coffe ; exit ; reboot
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny gulp is too advanced for us old guys :D
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: sam on bi na roke delal :>
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny thats the way we do it
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny a govoriš o komentiranju css-ja al ...?
<dz0ny> ja
<dz0ny> namest da maš bloke
<dz0ny> nardiš css file za tist blok
<dz0ny> pol pa gulp skupaj zveže
<CrazyLemon> bloke as in div ?
<dz0ny> ne on misli komponente
<CrazyLemon> dej en primer gulp filea ker te ne razumem :)
<CrazyLemon> aja.. ti misliš da bi meli our-services.css pa our-blog.css
<CrazyLemon> pol pa gulp to da v en file?
<dz0ny> yes
<CrazyLemon> ja.. mal prepozno je za to a ni? :D
<dz0ny> never
<CrazyLemon> a to gulp poveže ob obisku strani vse skupaj al kdaj?
<dz0ny> ne lol
<dz0ny> bok ne dej
<dz0ny> bog*
<CrazyLemon> buh*
<dz0ny> preden se uplaoda zbuildaš
<anny_> dan
<CrazyLemon> torej moraš vedno znova zbuildat?
<CrazyLemon> ja..ne vem če mi je to všeč ker dvomim da bi se spomnil :D
<CrazyLemon> živjo anny_ o/
<anny_> o
<dz0ny> sej daš v git hook
<dz0ny> post-commit al pa pre-commit
<dz0ny> noh ja sam ideja
<dz0ny> :)
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R kakšen komentar glede gulpa?
<CrazyLemon> ti imaš rad vse neat and tidy.. verjetno ti je všeč ta ideja
<CrazyLemon> nič..čas za kosilo o/
<anny_> dober tek
<idioterna> o
<R33D3M33R> CrazyLemon: sliši se kot precej dobra ideja
<R33D3M33R> ker če bomo še dolgo prepisovali sloge, bo iz tega nastala nočna mora
<Sky[x]> gulp je zakon sam nimam cajta se poglobit ga :)
<R33D3M33R> je pa res, da bi lahko imeli več slogovnih datotek, potem bi pa delali samo @import
<CrazyLemon> slogovnih datotek :D
<CrazyLemon> v redu..gulp it is
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny sprejemamo PR :>
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Bq Aquaris E5 Ubuntu Phone Details  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/FxXk5Zc1W6s/bq-aquaris-e5-ubuntu-phone-details
<mcsaban> ekeri
<mcsaban> :)
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Meizu MX4 Ubuntu Phone Gets Price, European Release Date  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/BGOGvk-Jq6E/meizu-mx4-ubuntu-phone-europe-release-date
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: First Ubuntu Phone with ‘Convergence’ Is Being Made by Bq  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/nKTfDeO1y8k/first-ubuntu-phone-with-convergence-is-being-made-by-bq
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2623-1: ipsec-tools vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2623-1/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2624-1: OpenSSL update  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2624-1/
 * CrazyLemon je uradno postal specialkar
<CrazyLemon> cestar?
<msevph_> A ma kdo ksne veze v farmacevtski sferi :)
<msevph_> ?
<msevph_> I need a job :)
<CrazyLemon> msevph_ kemija? R33D3M33R je doktor se mi zdi :)
<msevph_> Js sm farmacevt
<msevph_> Dobr za njega
<msevph_> Tok prosenj sm ze poslov se mi ze mesa
<CrazyLemon> aja lol.. sm mislu da bi rad delal v krki/leku :D
<msevph_> Bi ja
<msevph_> :-)
<msevph_> Kjerkol
<msevph_> A se kdo igra kj s openhabom?
<yang_> Ce imate kaksne odsluzene stvari katerih ne potrebujete vec jih lahko donirate brezdomcem http://www.kraljiulice.org/kaj-delamo/stara-roba-nova-raba/
<Seniorita> Stara roba nova raba | Kaj delamo | Kralji ulice
<dz0ny> msevph_: go to st seba dela na neki ijs/kemija
<mcsaban> :)
<dz0ny> msevph_: ^^
<dz0ny> kolegica je iskala kako leto pa pol
<msevph_> Izjemno bedno
<dz0ny> to moraš začet delat raketne motorje s pogonom na cukr
<dz0ny> pa na yt objavljat
<dz0ny> al te bo spacex vzel al pa sova :>
<msevph_> Hahaha
<msevph_> Js sm specialist za drone dzony hehe
<dz0ny> cukr pa fosfor je a ni ?
<dz0ny> msevph_: even better
<msevph_> Iz cesa pa je dostudirala kolegica?
<dz0ny> msevph_: preveč vprašaš k je iz hr
<CrazyLemon> bl pomembno vprašanje je
<CrazyLemon> is she hot
<CrazyLemon> :p
<msevph_> Hahaha
<dz0ny> sam job je dobila pa v si
<msevph_> Hrvaska invazija
<msevph_> Hehe
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: zihr zna nardit kak ljubezenski napoj
<dz0ny> msevph_: se ta udarc :>
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny she's that good? :D
<CrazyLemon> sej tudi kle je bil en ki dela na IJS
<yang> CrazyLemon: ce je vse oralne izpite naredila z odliko je najverjetneje hot
<CrazyLemon> msevph_ b4d dela na KISu
<CrazyLemon> vsaj tko pravi včasih njegov hostname
<CrazyLemon> yang js pričakujem vsaj 36.3° C
<CrazyLemon> me ne brigajo odlike
<dz0ny> .apt goaccess
<jabuk> goaccess {precise (12.04LTS), trusty (14.04LTS), utopic, vivid}
#ubuntu-si 2015-06-02
<napsy> jutro
<slax0r> jutro
<idioterna> o
<AtuM> whazzup
<CrazyLemon> o/
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie wb! we missed you so much <3 <3
<CrazyLemon> :>
<Matthai> a kdo kaj pozna nginx tukaj?
<CrazyLemon> je nekaj mojstrov ( dz0ny / idioterna ) tko da kr prašaj
<Matthai> <Matthai> v nginx config vpišem tole:
<Matthai> <Matthai>         location ^~ /8-stran/ {
<Matthai> <Matthai>              error_page 404 /404.html;
<Matthai> <Matthai>          }
<Matthai> <Matthai> pa ne blokira dostopa do te strani
<Matthai> <Matthai> any idea?
<Matthai> rad bi blokiral vse URL-je, ki vsebujejo 8-stran
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: ilu2
<dz0ny> Matthai: ti si samo error dokument nastavil
<dz0ny> moraš tudi status
<dz0ny>  deny all;
<dz0ny> location ~ /8-stran
<dz0ny> bo dovolj
<dz0ny> ker / smatra kot začetek req
<dz0ny> ce bi hotel fejk 404
<dz0ny> pol bi rekel return 404;
<napsy> ahjah
<dreatn> kakšna je ponavadi praksa hosting providerjev glede cpanela, in sicer upgradanja php verzij na višjo verzijo?
<dreatn> a sploh to vecinoma ne pocnejo?
<slax0r> zakaj pa ne bi vzel kar VPS?
<slax0r> Matthai: zakaj pa nebi rewrite?
<Matthai> slax0r, sem rešil
<slax0r> sploh pa, tvoj directive samo instructa da se 404.html uporabi sam v primeru ce fajl ne obstaja v /8-stran/ :P
<slax0r> no prav
<slax0r> solution?
<Matthai> pogoj je bil brez začetnega in končnega /
<dreatn> hm
<dreatn> VPS pride dosti dražje
<slax0r> dreatn: digitalocean od 5$...
<slax0r> kako je z hostingom in upgrejdanjem phpja itd je pa odvisno od hostinga do hostinga
<slax0r> nekateri redno updejtajo, ali pa ponujajo vec razlicnih verzij PHPja med katerimi lahko izbiras
<slax0r> nekateri pa se zdaj majo samo 5.3
<slax0r> ali pa se celo hujse, 5.2
<Sky[x]> digital ocean za 5$ na mesec je cist dovolj za zacetek :)
<napsy> mhm ta je fajn
<slax0r> jup
<slax0r> ce poznas koga ki ma DO naj ti da referal link, dobis ti 10$, pa on potem 25$ ko jih enkrat ti toliko porabis
<slax0r> ali nalozis? to nisem ziher
<slax0r> saj res
<slax0r> stanje bi lahk pogledu :D
<slax0r> ah, se bo za mesec pa pol :)
<napsy> js mam
<napsy> https://www.digitalocean.com/?refcode=bd0d8feaa003
<Sky[x]> eh prepozn sem bil grr :D
<Sky[x]> pa kupone mas na netu
<Sky[x]> jst sem dobil za zacetek 10$ pa placov sem za 1 mesec :)
<dz0ny> dreatn: vps ni shared hosting, cpanel je shared hosting
<dz0ny> tle mas 1gb rama
<dz0ny> tam pa ~64MB
<dz0ny> razen če se greš resellerja
<dz0ny> cpanle jaz priporočam sam za une k bi mel stran za 60€
<dz0ny> :>
<yang> pr digital ocean, celo vrnejo razliko nazaj na paypal racun, ce kaj ostane
<zdobbie> u sirius m8 https://github.com/ubuntu-si/gnome-shell-extension-arso
<Seniorita> ubuntu-si/gnome-shell-extension-arso · GitHub
<Seniorita> »gnome-shell-extension-arso - A simple extension for displaying weather informations from several cities in GNOME Shell«
<dz0ny> zdobbie: kaj te mot spet
<zdobbie> y not unitie
<yang> jst sem bil zadovoljen tudi z "Host Virtual" samo so zdej dragi ratal
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: revolt maybe?
<dz0ny> lol
<dz0ny> sej ves da nimam unity
<slax0r> yang: razliko?
<slax0r> ce skines?
<dz0ny> idioterna: https://www.versioneye.com/python/pafy/0.3.74 fyi
<Seniorita> Pafy : 0.3.74 - Track your libraries at VersionEye
<Seniorita> »Python API for YouTube, query and download YouTube content...«
<yang> slax0r: ja, ce ti ostane kaj denarja na digital ocean, ti vrnejo razliko na paypal
<dz0ny> ce bo yt nehu delat
<slax0r> yang: ja sam dokler laufas droplete ti je to brezpredmetno :)
<yang> pravi, za primer, ce se odlocis zapreti account
<idioterna> dz0ny: a kul
<idioterna> thanks
<zdobbie> tnx m8or
<dreatn> A moram X desktop namestit posebej v konzoli od digitalocean ali je ze gor?
<slax0r> why on earth?!
<dreatn> rad bi prisel v desktop mode
<slax0r> kaj bos pa z gui?
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2625-1: Apache HTTP Server update  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2625-1/
<dreatn> rad bi laufal vec konzol naenkrat
<dreatn> vsako v svojem oknu
<slax0r> zakaj bi pa rabil gui za to?
<slax0r> iz svojega racunalnika vec ssh sej zazenes
<slax0r> ali pa uporabis tmux
<slax0r> bolje je slednje
<slax0r> ga se lahko lepo detachas
<slax0r> in nasladnjic sam attachas
<slax0r> drgac pa ne, ni X Window na digitalocean imagih
<slax0r> sam, keep in mind, mas sam 512MB rama v tem za 5$
<dz0ny> windows user right there ^^^
<jabuk> http://rack.3.mshcdn.com/media/ZgkyMDEzLzA4LzA1L2JmL2hpbXltLjU4YTEyLmdpZgpwCXRodW1iCTg1MHg1OTA-CmUJanBn/90a990f6/b38/himym.jpg
 * slax0r jumps up and high fives dz0ny 
<zdobersek> microsoft je po novem kul, fyi
<idioterna> i know, right
<zdobbie> es loco!
<idioterna> https://scontent-vie1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xtp1/t31.0-8/1063760_10206356696011632_5233568474041057588_o.jpg
<zdobbie> fiftyoneteen years young
<slax0r> sounds legit
<idioterna> destiliral so me
<CrazyLemon> :(
<yang> kako pa to zgleda ?
<idioterna> en segment vas deferensa ti izrezejo
<idioterna> pa kavterizirajo konce
<yang> aja zdej bos lahk seksal vseovprek ne da bi mel otroke
<zdobbie> wat en time to be alive
<yang> sm mislu, da se samo v ZDA za tak poseg odlocajo
<idioterna> ja ne se zdej
<yang> sej ti si bil ze itak na pol sterilen, k tok kolesaris, a ti je blo treba tega ?
<idioterna> po 20 izlivih morm v lonck strest mal semenske tekocine
<idioterna> pa nest na vzorc
<idioterna> ja nism bil
<idioterna> ful mam previsok live sperm count da bi si loh prvoscu opustit kontracepcijske metode
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny jabuk potrebuje en izliv counter za idioterno.
<CrazyLemon> :DD
<idioterna> zdej so mi pa pa koncno loh permanentno sterilizacijo nardil
<idioterna> k pr nas je zakon da ti ne smejo pred 35 letom
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: sej sm si ze app napisu
<idioterna> loh nardim api za japko
<yang> v ameriki je dohtar k samo to dela
<idioterna> ja nej bo ane
<yang> vsi hodjo k njemu, v lokalni anasteziji ti nardi
<CrazyLemon> jah ni permanentna.. a ni pri moških reversible?
<idioterna> ja sej men je tut
<idioterna> 7 minut je trajal poseg
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: kr zajeban je reversat
<CrazyLemon> yikes
<yang> je baje reversible, ce te v jajca picjo dobijo semensko tekocino ven lahko
<idioterna> tut to ja
<dz0ny> cut the balls
<idioterna> ne tist ti pa pol libido upade
<idioterna> to pa sucks
<zdobbie> cut the head
<yang> idioterna: drgac pa obstaja tut naravna kontracepcija pr zenskah
<yang> 72 ur traja cikel, 24 ur ovulira
<idioterna> semencice pa prezivijo do 5 dni
<yang> ja
<yang> pac tistih 5 dni ne smes seksat
<idioterna> to je kr dolga doba
<zdobbie> habemus pater! http://www.delo.si/novice/kronika/franc-rode-umaknil-tozbo-zoper-novinarja-dejana-karbo.html
<Seniorita> Rode umaknil tožbo proti novinarju Karbi
<Seniorita> »Po odškodninski tožbi je kardinal umaknil tudi kazensko tožbo, ki jo je bil vložil proti Delovemu novinarju.«
<idioterna> pa se lih takrat k je gospej najbl fino
<yang> gres do sosede, vmes
<idioterna> zdej si bo koncno loh prvoscla brezskrbno spolnost brez stranskih ucinkov pa balinanja z nekimi pripomocki
<idioterna> kako pa to partnerki pomaga
<idioterna> ce gres do sosede
<zdobbie> odpocije si
<idioterna> ja ampak moji partnerki se lih takrat najbl da
<yang> ja to je normalno da so zenske najbolj pohotne ko ovulirajo, to je naravni cikel
<idioterna> ja no
<idioterna> zakaj ji ne bi tega prvoscu?
<yang> sam zanimiv da ti je tok do seksa, da si si prpravlen oneta zavezat
<zdobbie> what an animal, eh
<idioterna> jah pomembn del najinga odnosa je
<idioterna> pa ful pomaga pr splosnem dobrem pocutju
<yang> mors na gopro posnet pa objavit na youtube
<idioterna> hm?
<idioterna> zakaj
<idioterna> sej posnamem, sam ne z gopro
<idioterna> sirokokotna kamera je brezveze, ti nc ne pove
<idioterna> yang: https://bou.si/rest/both.png
<yang> kok casa pa ne smes kolesarit po posegu
<zdobbie> asking the important questions
<idioterna> sm vprasu dohtarja pa je reku nej se probam usest na kolo pa bom vidu ce mi je kej neprijetno
<idioterna> ampak da naceloma ni omejitev
<idioterna> k itak ne sedis na mednozju ampak na sedalnih kosteh
<yang> kaj pa vem, men tamauga na biciklu vedno not v hlace potegne
<yang> in ko stopim dol, gre kri spet vanga
<idioterna> ja to ti tezko pomagam
<zdobbie> a drugac je izven hlac
<idioterna> se bos mogu naucit
<yang> not v hlacah, sam so hlace obicajne
<idioterna> men je vseen kaj mam oblecen
<idioterna> pa nimam tezav
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qr6ar3xJL_Q
<Seniorita> Last Week Tonight with John Oliver: FIFA II (HBO) - YouTube
<Seniorita> »After the arrests of numerous top officials, John Oliver decided to give an update on the state of FIFA. Connect with Last Week Tonight online... Subscribe t...«
<dreatn> .
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/f_cancellara/status/605498228738506752
<Seniorita> Fabian cancellara auf Twitter: "In TV doesnt looks that high,but if you stand so close it's really scary. 240m skifly jumping. #Planica #Slovenia http://t.co/7AwZKhPX3F"
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie ^
<zdobbie> mja
<zdobbie> luigi
<CrazyLemon> luigi?
<zdobbie> luigi.
<zdobbie> google it
<CrazyLemon> !g luigi
<Seniorita> Slike za poizvedbo luigi luigi
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 24°C @02.06.2015 14:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 69% severozahodnik 3.8 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:20:45, Kulminacija: 11:04:28, Sončni zahod: 18:48:10
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 27min 24s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> .morje
<jabuk> Postaja Koper - kapitanija - Jadransko morje: Temperatura ni na voljo
<jabuk> Postaja Debeli Rtič (Zora) - Jadransko morje: 21.6°C
<jabuk> Postaja OB Piran (NIB) - Jadransko morje: 21.7°C
<CrazyLemon> w00t
<CrazyLemon> niti teden dni nazaj je bilo 17
<mcsaban> :)
<slax0r> 22C
<slax0r> to pa ze je za jaja namakat
<mcsaban> ma
<mcsaban> voda ni se
<mcsaban> mrzla je
<msevph> Dzony a bos portov weather widget iz gnome3 v ubuntu
<dz0ny> misliš unity?
<dz0ny> ne
<dz0ny> ne moreš
<idioterna> a ni unity javascript
<dz0ny> ne
<idioterna> sej to mas v par minutah narjen msevph
<idioterna> aja
<idioterna> v cem pa delas plugine za unity
<dz0ny> python, vala al pa c
<idioterna> or whatever they call them
<idioterna> aja python je ok
<msevph> Namrec vidm da si ga forkov dzony
<dz0ny> gnome-shell je css pa js
<idioterna> aha kul
<dz0ny> msevph: ja za gnome shell
<dz0ny> sam nov provider bom dodal
<msevph> A je sploh smiselno probaylt gnome shell na core2duo 2ghz laptopu?
<dz0ny> hm bl je ram problem
<msevph> 2gb
<dz0ny> če izklopiš efekte
<msevph> A naj se raj drzim mate-ja oz xfce-a
<dz0ny> mate == gnome :D
<dz0ny> mislim forkan gnome shell
<msevph> Jp 2
<dz0ny> tko da mogoče celo malo boljše
<msevph> Za 3ko me zle zanims
<dz0ny> probi sej maš ubuntu-gnome iso
<dz0ny> http://blogs.msdn.com/b/looking_forward_microsoft__support_for_secure_shell_ssh1/archive/2015/06/02/managing-looking-forward-microsoft-support-for-secure-shell-ssh.aspx
<Seniorita> MSDN Blogs
<dz0ny> As Microsoft has shifted towards a more customer-oriented culture.
<dz0ny> ...
<dz0ny> this microsoft is strange
<msevph> Pa ta windows iot core
<msevph> Za na rpi
<msevph> Mal so se prebudil
<msevph> Zanimiv je da lah te univerzialne appe laufas na vseh platformah tut na rpi
<msevph> Morm si kupt dedicated usb kljuc za distro testing heheh
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: How to Upgrade to GNOME 3.16 in Ubuntu 15.04  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/MJOWku1vRRU/how-to-upgrade-to-gnome-3-16-in-ubuntu-15-04
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek zdobersek zdobersek
<CrazyLemon> nisem padu!!
 * CrazyLemon knocks on wood
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: zakaj bi padu
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek my first bike ride!
<CrazyLemon> road bike*
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: z spdji?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek jp
<zdobersek> kok si ti velik fant
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek hvala!
<CrazyLemon> samo imam predolgo fajfo.. rabim 9cm ker me roke pa lopatice bolijo preveč
<zdobersek> mogoce pocaki, da se zrastes
<R33D3M33R> BigWhale: a bi lahko tole posodobil: http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-si/
<Seniorita> Ubuntu Slovenian Team | Ubuntu LoCo Team Portal
<R33D3M33R> (povezave)
<msev_> a se da kj naredit da me ne bo skoz o temu nvidia-331-uvm obveščov
<msev_> poročilo o sesutju
<R33D3M33R> poročaj o hrošču na Launchpad ... ?
<msev_> to sem že stokrat
<msev_> pač avtomatsko poroča
<R33D3M33R> potem pa pritisni na nVidio
<idioterna> o
<anny_> čer
<msev_> hehe
<idioterna> kako
<CrazyLemon> msev_ sej lahko daš tam da ignorira ta poročila o sesutju
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny dej nam en gulp template za lepljenje cssjev skupaj
<CrazyLemon> zihr maš nekje v kakšnem svojem projektu
<R33D3M33R> a @import pa ne bi mogli dati? :)
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: z daljso fajfo si bl aero
<CrazyLemon> idioterna ja sam me roke bolijo :)
<idioterna> pojacaj jih :)
<CrazyLemon> raje bom bl počasen pa bl komot :)
<CrazyLemon> idioterna nimaš kaj pojačat če so vedno raztegnjene
<CrazyLemon> stegnjene?
<zdobersek> iztegnjene
<CrazyLemon> that ^
<zdobersek> aye
<idioterna> nc kr spat
<idioterna> lahko noc
<CrazyLemon> o bužček :(
<CrazyLemon> lahko noč!
<zdobersek> 'spat'
<CrazyLemon> spat ja..sej druzga itak ne sme delat
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Arc Is a Gorgeous GTK Theme for Linux Desktops  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/xo8v172649k/arc-gtk-theme
<CrazyLemon> http://lefsetz.com/wordpress/index.php/archives/2015/06/01/the-elon-musk-book/
<Seniorita> Lefsetz Letter » Blog Archive The Elon Musk Book - Lefsetz Letter
<Seniorita> »No wonder they all drop out of school. That’s right, if you’re getting your MBA you’re learning how to get along. Those who change the world do not. They’re one step ahead of everybody else and frustrated that those behind them don’t get it, so they act in mercurial ways and get laughed at…until everybody …«
<lynxlynxlynx> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bS5P_LAqiVg
<Seniorita> KUNG FURY Official Movie [HD] - YouTube
<Seniorita> »http://www.kungfury.com ← Web shop and exclusive blog updates! SWEDEN - watch on http://www.svt.se/kung-fury Kung Fury is an over-the-top 80’s action comedy ...«
#ubuntu-si 2015-06-03
<jabuk> M 1.1 > 4.km  Z od SEVNICE @02/06/2015 13:41:12  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.01+N,+15.26+E
<slax0r> jutro
<LorD_DDooM> wub wub
<zdobbie> GUTEN MORGEN BND
<zdobbie> USA 'Freedom' Act est passé
<zdobbie> wat en shitty day
<idioterna> mhm
<AtuM> shitty sushi
<AtuM> a kdo tu uporablja ubuntu za pacemaker cluster?
<Sky[x]> nop, kaj pa naj bi bilo sploh pacemaker ?
<zdobersek> peacemaker, but without the Es
<CrazyLemon> pacmakr ?
<dz0ny> kvorum sw?
<zdobersek> well dayumn
<AtuM> pacemaker je cluster manager
<AtuM> v ubuntu so neke stare verzije na voljo.. iščem community alternative, ker je velik dela da se zadeve popravijo na default verzijah
<dz0ny> ah HPC stuff
<AtuM> ne
<dz0ny> kako ne It achieves maximum availability for your cluster services (aka. resources) by detecting and recovering from node and resource-level failures by making use of the messaging and membership capabilities provided by your preferred cluster infrastructure (either OpenAIS or Heartbeat).
<AtuM> bolj kot service "failover" cluster
<AtuM> dz0ny, pa ti veš kaj je HPC?
<zdobersek> high-ish performance can't-puter
<AtuM> ne sestavljam clusterski računski stroj, ampak service cluster..
<dz0ny> torej ti iščeš alternativo za sw ki nadzoruje cluster in samodejno popravlja storitve or routa
<dz0ny> da
<AtuM> ma sej ni neke alternative pacemaker-ju na linuxu.. to je čist top stvar.. sam ubuntu zapakira v distro stare zadeve in jih ne prilagodi platformi
<dz0ny> seveda je https://consul.io/
<Seniorita> Consul by HashiCorp
<Seniorita> »Service discovery and configuration made easy. Distributed, highly available, and datacenter-aware.«
<AtuM> dodali so pacemaker, resource agente pa pustili, da se sklicujejo na sistemske ukaze, ki jih na ubuntu ni
<dz0ny> sam za consul je bolj gradnik
<dz0ny> ponavadi imaš še svoj sw ki se odziva na dogodke
<AtuM> izgleda, da je Consul bolj za web servise
<dz0ny> AtuM: kaj pa ti sestavljaš?
<AtuM> pacemaker je namenjen malce nižjemu nivoju.. recimo z njim postaviš virtualke v cluster - nadzira skupni clusterski FS (gfs,ocfs) in virtualke prek virsh
<AtuM> pa tudi servise kot je apache/nginx, če nimaš load balancerja in je dovolj fail-over
<dz0ny> mhm
<dz0ny> consul bi znal tole
<dz0ny> virtualke v cluster = lxc,docker,atomic,hyper
<AtuM> tud nagios bi znal, če maš dost cajt :)
<dz0ny> mislim consul se uporablja za lxc,docker,atomic,hyper
<dz0ny> celo kšna slovenska firma :)
<AtuM> dz0ny, ja, to je čist drug nivo.. štekam.. sej je verjetno res bolj smiselno uporabljat docker. sam navadit se ga moram :)
<dz0ny> hyper si poglej
<dz0ny> uporablja docker images, ki jih poganja v kvm
<AtuM> meni google meče ven sam hyper-v damn
<dz0ny> če rabiš hard virtualizacijo
<AtuM> hyper.sh
<dz0ny> mhm
<dz0ny> pa intel ma tud nek engine sam za xen
<dz0ny> ist princip k hyper
<AtuM> men to izgleda, kot da je tisti HyperKernel sam nek modificiran initrd z busybox-om, da je pač zadeva res minimalna.. znotraj tega pa kontejnerji..
<idioterna> o guest
<dz0ny> mhm
<dz0ny> http://www.apkmirror.com/apk/soundhound-inc/hound/soundhound-hound-1-0-0-beta-android-apk-download/ ce koga zanima
<Seniorita> SoundHound Hound 1.0.0 Beta APK Download - APKMirror
<dz0ny> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M1ONXea0mXg
<Seniorita> Hound Internal Demo - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny zanimiv demo
<napsy> jutro
<dreatn> http://www.brython.info/
<Seniorita> Brython
<Seniorita> »Brython«
<dreatn> tole izgleda zanimivo
<dreatn> python namesto js na client side
<lynxlynxlynx> misliš poleg, ker tole rabi js
<dz0ny> dreatn: fyi http://www.rapydscript.com/
<Seniorita> RapydScript | Pythonic JavaScript that doesn't suck
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny Å¡eraj svoj activation code za hound :)
<zdobersek> or not, y'know
<CrazyLemon> Congratulations, you will be one of the first to experience Hound. We’ll send you an invite for the Android app as soon as possible.
<CrazyLemon> 'as soon as possible'..bitch pls
<napsy> ah oh
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Cinnamon 2.6 Officially Released [Video, Screenshots]  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/cEtK_U8sYvU/cinnamon-26-officially-released-video.html
<R33D3M33R> za ljubitelje LoTR: http://pbs.twimg.com/media/BDV4WTdCUAAXQN7.jpg:large
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2626-1: Qt vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2626-1/
<zdobbie> schmergasm of CrazyLemon ensues http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2015/06/sixth-time-lucky-amd-details-the-carrizo-apu/
<Seniorita> Sixth time lucky: AMD details the Carrizo APU | Ars Technica
<Seniorita> »AMD again goes for the mainstream, with some performance and battery improvements.«
<R33D3M33R> eh, čakamo ZEN+HBM!!!!!
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie zanima me primerjava z broadwell proci oz. kakšne so razlike v grafiki
<CrazyLemon> pa v ceni tudi seveda :)
<R33D3M33R> brezveze gledati carizzo, ker je Å¡e vedno buldi/excavator in ima bolj ubogi IPC
<R33D3M33R> zen bo tisto pravo :)
<CrazyLemon> .videl sasa84
<jabuk> CrazyLemon: sasa84 je bil zadnjič prisoten/na 18 dni nazaj z sporočilom: .gif yawn
<CrazyLemon> .videl sasa84_
<jabuk> CrazyLemon: sasa84 je bil zadnjič prisoten/na 18 dni nazaj z sporočilom: .gif yawn
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R ^
<R33D3M33R> omg
<CrazyLemon> meh
<CrazyLemon> kako se doda več 'assignee's v githubu?
<dz0ny> what?
<dz0ny> only one can work on task
<dz0ny> if the task requires two then it should be split
<CrazyLemon> meh
<CrazyLemon> kako se pol doda 'i did my part. others should do everything else' tag? :D
<CrazyLemon> anyway dz0ny ko boš mel čas.. vrž uč na tist gulp pa kako bi ga s tistimi tvojimi git hooki zrihtal
<CrazyLemon> da ni potrebno met vedno zalaufanega
<zdobersek> zalaufanega
<zdobersek> pravi stajerc
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2627-1: t1utils vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2627-1/
<Sky[x]> wtf wn wierd problem mam z angularjs + grunt  :>
<zdobersek> oh noes how can dz0ny help
<Sky[x]> lokalno vse dela ko pa deployam mi pa v neskoncno lovda vendor js file pa mislim da se scripts js
<Sky[x]> kaksna ideja kaj bi blo? :>
<Sky[x]> najdu kva je blo jaoo
<CrazyLemon> pekbac?
<CrazyLemon> pebkac*
<zdobersek> self-reflection?
<CrazyLemon> of course
<CrazyLemon> http://waitbutwhy.com/2015/05/elon-musk-the-worlds-raddest-man.html
<Seniorita> Elon Musk: The World's Raddest Man | Wait But Why
<Seniorita> »When you pick up the phone, you don't expect Elon Musk to be on the other line.«
<idioterna> raddest
<idioterna> skor ze radagast
<dz0ny> https://scontent-fra3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xta1/v/t1.0-9/11266568_830873463657117_7737985378050139186_n.jpg?oh=e926177bc3252187ae931e4cbd053e72&oe=55F58FF1
<dz0ny> #tf2
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Take the Developer Skills Census For a Chance to Win an Ubuntu Phone  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/LsYycwNxoJo/vision-mobile-developer-census-win-ubuntu-phone
#ubuntu-si 2015-06-04
<jabuk> M 1.2 > 6.km JZ od OBREŽJA @03/06/2015 09:53:47  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.81+N,+15.66+E
<napsy> jutro
<idioterna> o
<dz0ny> .aptf add-apt-repository
<jabuk> /usr/bin/add-apt-repository > software-properties-common
<anny_> dan
<idioterna> o
<anny_> kako se rešim rdečega trikotnika?
<idioterna> kerga?
<anny_> v desnem zgornjem kotu s klicajem
<CrazyLemon> pozor.. prihajaš na prednostno cesto
<anny_> zdaj ga vidim, zdaj ga ne vidim!
<CrazyLemon> we are dealing with a magician! a warlock maybe?!?
<zdobersek> it's an illusion!
<anny_> hmmm....to bo nekaj s pr0n strani
<anny_> they jinxed my comp
<anny_> mojega moram za uha
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<zdobersek> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9xDXF0agUeM
<Seniorita> Key and Peele: Clear History - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Key and peele«
<anny_> odkljukala sem posodobitve za smplayer
<anny_> upajmo, da je to to
<CrazyLemon> ni to to ker tudi meni se je danes posodobil smplayer in ni nobenih trikotnikov pa klicajev
<anny_> predlagaj boljšo rešitev
<CrazyLemon> kaj poglej kaj ti napiše ko klikneš na klicaj/trikotnik/karkoli
<CrazyLemon> -kaj
<dz0ny> nekateri pokvarjeni paketi :D
<dz0ny> klinknite za popravilo
<anny_> piše, da so nekateri paketi zastareli, bla bla
<anny_> ne mi predlagat sudo apt-get update, ker sem že poskusila
<dz0ny> anny_: predlagam privat
<zdobersek> opa!
<CrazyLemon> poskusi spet..ker ti vedno lepo piše kateri so zastareli
<CrazyLemon> haha.. dz0ny prebral 'pr0n' in evo ga..že na privat
<CrazyLemon> go dz0ny go!
<CrazyLemon> :P
<anny_> get a room all of ya
<anny_> trikotnik je zginil...do naslednjič
<dz0ny> meanwhile http://i.imgur.com/3KqTj2Z.png
<anny_> http://linuxforums.org.uk/index.php?topic=11545.0
<Seniorita> Red Triangle with exclamation mark, next to wifi symbol, in ubuntu 13.04 - The Linux Community Forum
<Seniorita> »My OS is up to date and my network is working fine,so I dont know why it is there, it usually takes time to appear after turning on laptop by it«
<anny_> dz0ny, ti ponujajo tampone?
<CrazyLemon> anny_ vidiš.. kaj piše prvi odgovor?
<CrazyLemon> apt-get update :)
<anny_> ja
<CrazyLemon> in ti lepo nato piše kaj je failed
<anny_> če bo jutri spet po starem, gremo naprej
<dz0ny> anny_: zgleda preveč girly music poslušam
<anny_> za spomladansko alergijo so dobri
<anny_> zatlačiš v nos
<dz0ny> mja sam grlo Å¡e vedno srbi
<dz0ny> pa oči so tud zatekle
<anny_> 14 dni pa bo bolje
<anny_> http://pastebin.com/RmesdM2g
<Seniorita> W: Ni mogoče dobiti http://si.extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty/InRelease - Pastebin.com
<dz0ny> hm ja teh extras ni več
<dz0ny> onemogoči jih v viru virov
<dz0ny> "Sources Manager"
<anny_> kje je to?
<CrazyLemon> programi in posodobitve
<anny_> tam ni nič
<CrazyLemon> pod 'drugi programi' ni tega?
<anny_> ne
<anny_> ni tega!
<CrazyLemon> no potem bo potrebno odpret sources.list pa izbrisat to vrstico :)
<CrazyLemon> gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<CrazyLemon> ali!
<CrazyLemon> pa samo izbrišeš 'si'
<CrazyLemon> iz povezave
<CrazyLemon> pa ti bo zadeva delala
<CrazyLemon> oziroma 'si.'
<CrazyLemon> grep extras /etc/apt/sources.list
<CrazyLemon> deb http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu trusty main
<CrazyLemon> deb-src http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu trusty main
<Seniorita> Index of /ubuntu
<Seniorita> Index of /ubuntu
<anny_> zbrisano
<CrazyLemon> no zalaufaj apt-get update
<anny_> sem že
<anny_> tistih extras ni več
 * anny_ pošlje lupčka CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> aww <3
<jabuk> http://imgur.com/GgfHfoE
<dz0ny> Your Hound beta activation code is here
<dz0ny> Crazylemon rabid povabilo
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: SysMonitor Indicator, Sticky Notes Indicator And Systemtray Unity Indicator See New Releases  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/OL94YfSeeA8/sysmonitor-indicator-sticky-notes.html
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny nope..sem ga že prejel
<CrazyLemon> in testiral
<CrazyLemon> its..ok
<CrazyLemon> hitr je..thats for sure
<CrazyLemon> ampak to je pa v bistvu to
<zdobersek> hja.
<idioterna> zdobersek: neki sm nasu zate
<idioterna> https://i.imgur.com/pJGwoJT.gif
<zdobersek> ja.
<napsy> poleg osmand, a je kaka alternativa google maps za navigacijo
<napsy> ?
<zdobersek> napsy: nokia maps?
<zdobersek> apple maps
<zdobersek> openstreetmap al kaj je ze
<CrazyLemon> napsy here maps
<CrazyLemon> free
<CrazyLemon> and good
<zdobersek> frood
<CrazyLemon> or food!
<napsy> ta noka here zgleda kr kul
<napsy> pa offline maps ma
<idioterna> noka :)
<napsy> nokia
<idioterna> mhm
<CrazyLemon> https://scontent.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xta1/v/t1.0-9/11390015_10153015510481312_9114707034247868407_n.jpg?oh=56e949088e71292a41b9ec28f35ce6d6&oe=55FE9004
<zdobersek> to mu delajo
<yang> Narat je v petek v Kino Siska rekel "Gremo Siska mala, to mi deli !" :)
<napsy> kdo je Narat?
<yang> Kitarist in vokalist katalene
<napsy> hehe, kdo pa so katalene?
<zdobersek> od katarine frendice
<yang> ste pa slabo glasbeno razgledani
<yang> http://jp.si/koncerti/20150528-31-Druga-Godba/.t/DSC01232.html
<CrazyLemon> to je bil sam spam trick
<CrazyLemon> ti pove X ime ti vprašaš kdo je in *BAM*
<CrazyLemon> link dobiš v faco
<jabuk> http://thejointblog.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/04/victory.jpg
<napsy> oh lord :)
<zdobersek> human google
<zdobersek> our very own search proxy
<yang> a je kdo kupil mladino danes ?
<yang> ..slucajno
<napsy> zakaj pa?
<zdobersek> povej!
<yang> ja ti povej a jo mas pri sebi ?
<zdobersek> .gif maybe maybe not
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/Dh78tzv7OUKDm/giphy.gif
<yang> https://scontent.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xaf1/v/t1.0-9/11401586_10153019441729423_8629874150649424738_n.jpg?oh=d996c7d918688f3046da30547c5c4874&oe=560C6660
<napsy> ne stekam
<napsy> zgleda da sm neki zamudu
<yang> tole si zamudu https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jT69tBcEh2M
<zdobersek> .yt borut pahor so what
<jabuk> Borut Pahor vs. Barbra Streisand - So What? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-BtSqtM4rL8
<Seniorita> Borut Pahor na maturantski četvorki, 22. maj 2015 - YouTube
<Seniorita> »slovenskenovice.si«
<napsy> m'kay ...
<napsy> ja sram ga bilo no
<napsy> njegov dress code je cist sfaljen za zur
<napsy> c-c-c
<yang> https://scontent.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xfa1/v/t1.0-9/11390083_107525446249601_2214615095527493657_n.jpg?oh=a20c71460a421adde09c745c3f4dacd0&oe=55E86D75
<napsy> a to je blo ko je pahor konca z njimi?
<napsy> jao krneki
<napsy> s cim se folk ukvarja
<napsy> tale stack bi moral pogledat dobr da vidmo ce kje zalocka
<napsy> aja ups, wrong chan
<zdobersek> no pa dejmo
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 29°C @04.06.2015 12:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 42% južni veter 1.9 m/s zmerno oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:14:40, Kulminacija: 11:01:31, Sončni zahod: 18:48:22
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 33min 43s, Luna je v ščipu
<napsy> sonce, sonce
<idioterna> tle sicer ni sonca, je pa vroce k ps
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 28°C @04.06.2015 12:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 56% zahodnik 4.2 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:19:44, Kulminacija: 11:04:47, Sončni zahod: 18:49:49
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 30min 04s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> hawt
<zdobbie> .vreme Celje
<jabuk> ARSO: Celje (244m): 30°C @04.06.2015 13:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 42% vzhodnik 2.7 m/s pretežno jasno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:10:53, Kulminacija: 10:58:38, Sončni zahod: 18:46:22
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 35min 29s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobbie> mone
<zdobbie> dejte no nehat
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 29.4°C @04.06.2015 14:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 52% zahodnik 5.8 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:19:44, Kulminacija: 11:04:47, Sončni zahod: 18:49:49
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 30min 04s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> mhm!
<zdobbie> .vreme Celje
<jabuk> ARSO: Celje (244m): 29°C @04.06.2015 14:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 42% jugovzhodnik 3.6 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:10:53, Kulminacija: 10:58:38, Sončni zahod: 18:46:22
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 35min 29s, Luna je v ščipu
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 30°C @04.06.2015 14:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 41% jugovzhodnik 1.8 m/s zmerno oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:14:40, Kulminacija: 11:01:31, Sončni zahod: 18:48:22
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 33min 43s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> nova sezona comedians in car getting coffee!
<dz0ny> :D
<dz0ny> yang: fyi http://potresi.herokuapp.com/
<Seniorita> ARSO on map
<dz0ny> mas tud temperature
<CrazyLemon> zakaj ni na herokuappu temp. morja?? :)
<dz0ny> well add it
<dz0ny> se je sam js
<CrazyLemon> pa ni https friendly!
<dz0ny> https://potresi.herokuapp.com/
<Seniorita> ARSO on map
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<CrazyLemon> 48 warnings
<dz0ny> lol
<dz0ny> fine
<jabuk> http://danceswithfat.files.wordpress.com/2011/08/victory.jpg
<yang> dz0ny: hvala
<yang> dz0ny: od kje pa jemlje podatke za temperaturo ?
<CrazyLemon> arso
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny https://github.com/dz0ny/arso-api/blob/master/static/markerclusterer.js#L1605
<Seniorita> arso-api/markerclusterer.js at master · dz0ny/arso-api · GitHub
<Seniorita> »arso-api - Arso potresi«
<upd> http://hooooooooo.com/
<Seniorita> hoooooooooooooo!
<yang> jebo te sudbina http://www.mladina.si/166863/zivljenje-z-bombo/
<Seniorita> Življenje z bombo | MLADINA.si
<Seniorita> »Triinosemdesetletni Trifun Mitić iz Binovca pri Surdulici se že šestnajst let bori z birokratskimi mlini srbske države in živi z neeksplodirano bombo zveze NATO,...«
<netkat> http://glench.com/hash/
<Seniorita> i'm sorry
<zdobersek> NO YOU'RE FECKEN NOT
<zdobersek>  /RAGEQUIT
<zdobbie> dat guy was maaaaddd
<netkat> :)
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ttM_rVwYgfY      tesla doesnt like thunderstrikes :D
<Seniorita> Lightning hits my Tesla - YouTube
<Seniorita> »An article was posted on teslarati with more info. http://www.teslarati.com/tesla-model-s-struck-lightning-charging/ Lightning struck near my Tesla while sup...«
<upd> a tv jih pa
<CrazyLemon> a veš kok tvjev lahko kupiš namest tesle s? :)
<yang> ce si teslo kupis teslo
<zdobbie> tolk, da jih ena strela ne more vseh zhebat!
<zdobbie> ce si teslo kupis bilokater avto
<yang> vsaj lepega kupis
<CrazyLemon> ce si teslo itak vozis puntota
<CrazyLemon> :>
<yang> zakaj ?
<yang> punto je cist spodoben avto
<zdobbie> kdo vozi puntota?
<yang> ce si teslo raje stradas in vozis drazji avto na kredit, da vidjo sosedje
<yang> da mau fovsijo zganjas
<zdobbie> wat en devil
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie is there a troll deflecting gif?
<zdobbie> let's see!
<zdobbie> .gif troll deflect
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/hYps6P5akWFXy/giphy.gif
<zdobbie> good enough?
<CrazyLemon> tis ok
<CrazyLemon> .gif troll deflection
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/3HTwNiX3UIvoQ/giphy.gif
<CrazyLemon> better ^
<zdobbie> whoa shit
<zdobbie> spoiler-ish https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J3mR55VtNLY
<Seniorita> game of thrones Hardhome Thriller - YouTube
<Seniorita> »This video is about game of thrones Hardhome Thriller«
#ubuntu-si 2015-06-05
<jabuk> M 1.1 > 8.km SV od VINICE PRI ČRNOMLJU @05/06/2015 02:49:21  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.51+N,+15.34+E
<napsy> jutro
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 30.2°C @05.06.2015 8:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 36% severovzhodnik 2 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:19:17, Kulminacija: 11:04:57, Sončni zahod: 18:50:36
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 31min 19s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> mhm.. ob 10ih že 30!
<idioterna> http://xkcd.com/1534/
<Seniorita> xkcd: Beer
<zdobbie> EXACTLY
<zdobersek> yeah!
<CrazyLemon> idioterna to ni res :)
<CrazyLemon> ne pijem piva samo tisto kar sem pil v munchnu tisto je pa nepozabno :)
<zdobersek> you nutter
<idioterna> nepozabno?
<idioterna> like that other time when you drank piss?
<CrazyLemon> slabo hitro pozabiš..dobro pa ne! :)
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: opisi potlej
<zdobbie> bavarsko prigodo
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=01ZwvYqMRhQ
<Seniorita> #Justicefordillon Officer Involved - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Warning this Video is very Graphic showing the Killing of Dillon Taylor by Officer Bron Cruz. This is the body cam footage in its entirety.«
<idioterna> fucked up.
<zdobbie> lejga budalo
<zdobbie> pozabu je bodycam izkljucit
<CrazyLemon> no audio?
<zdobbie> yes audio
<zdobbie> audio enough
<CrazyLemon> ah.. potem vključi audio
<CrazyLemon> wtf.. a ga je ta drugi vprašal če je izključil bodycam?
<CrazyLemon> a sta potem Å¡la tam z namenom da ga ustrelita al kaj?
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: nope, tadrugi je vprasal, ce je vkljucu bodycam, ker on ga je pozabu/ni zmogle
<zdobbie> zmogel
<zdobbie> 'get your hands out, get your hands out!'
<zdobbie> da roke ven, pa je ustreljen
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<zdobbie> amerika pac
<CrazyLemon> ampak tisti spodaj komentar also makes some sense
<idioterna> ker komentar?
<idioterna> a od unga nazija?
<idioterna> mors replyje pogledat
<idioterna> tip je mel slusalke
<zdobbie> ALL COMMENTS (3,094)
<idioterna> ni slisu kko se derejo copsi
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HFfdV5rL_mQ
<Seniorita> Ta Teden: JTV - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Jure pogleda v prihodnost in predstavi, kakšen bi lahko bil program televizije, ki jo ustanavlja Janez Janša. - FB: https://www.facebook.com/TaTedenZJuretomG...«
<CrazyLemon> lol
<zdobbie> cudno, kaj spravi Godler skozi urednike
<napsy> lol
<zdobbie> in pa ja, neodvisni mediji pa take fore
<zdobbie> l8rz
<upd> http://www.rtv-facebook.com/#!1/c9qb
<Seniorita> rtv-facebook
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R pozabil si na ubuntu mate :)
<R33D3M33R> tega nihče ne uporablja
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R said who? :)
<R33D3M33R> [11:46:03] <R33D3M33R> tega nihče ne uporablja
<CrazyLemon> ...
<dz0ny> kukr vem se mate bl uproablja kot pa kde, gnome and unity combined :)
<R33D3M33R> dober vic XD
<dz0ny> resno jaz Å¡e nism vidu kde int the wild
<napsy>  /me uporabla kde
<dz0ny> prove it
<napsy> :)
<napsy> kokr sm za kompom, ceprav to je zdj ze zlo mal :)
<R33D3M33R> http://pastebin.com/2VU2JAVp
<Seniorita> Ubuntu Popcon - Pastebin.com
<yang> heh komi so nardil predor na markovcu, pa je ze narobe
<yang> ni dvojezicne table
<napsy> zakaj pa ni?
<yang> to mors pa tiste prasat, k so table postavljal
<napsy> zajebal
<napsy> ah ja
<zdobbie> jaja
<napsy> golang za arm pa ma se kr neki bugov
<napsy> https://github.com/golang/go/commit/e629cd0f88d86867f9fc898c6a75fb17060b83ea
<Seniorita> runtime: mark all runtime.cputicks implementations NOSPLIT · golang/go@e629cd0 · GitHub
<Seniorita> »go - The Go programming language«
<zdobersek> iamsurprisedbutnotreally
<CrazyLemon> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CGvkgejW8AAJOgm.jpg:large
<CrazyLemon> https://www.dnevnik.si/1042713255
<R33D3M33R> CrazyLemon: lahko bi ikonice naredil namesto brskanja po netu :P
<R33D3M33R> (ali pa screene :P)
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R kakšne ikonce?
<CrazyLemon> a za ubuntu različice?
<R33D3M33R> ja, najbrž bi bilo najbolje kar krogce dati
<R33D3M33R> torej take: https://design.ubuntu.com/wp-content/uploads/logo-ubuntu_cof-orange-hex.svg
<R33D3M33R> pa:http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Kubuntu_logo.svg
<Seniorita> File:Kubuntu logo.svg - Wikimedia Commons
<R33D3M33R> itd.
<CrazyLemon> ja..to ni problem
<CrazyLemon> ti raje povej a si vključil tudi ubuntu mate v vprašalnik :)
<R33D3M33R> http://princessleia.com/images/journalpics/072010/xubuntu-in-a-circle.svg
<R33D3M33R> nisem vključil, ker ne vem kam spada
<CrazyLemon> kako ne veš kam spada
<R33D3M33R> med ubuntu in ubuntu gnome?
<CrazyLemon> ubuntu mate je gnome 2.0 fork
<CrazyLemon> oziroma mate je gnome 2.0 fork
<CrazyLemon> torej tradicionalni gnome meniji
<CrazyLemon> in ne gnome shell oziroma unity
<CrazyLemon> https://ubuntu-mate.org/what-is-ubuntu-mate/
<Seniorita> What is Ubuntu MATE? | Ubuntu MATE
<R33D3M33R> ja, ampak a spada bolj med lubuntu, xubuntu ali unity,shell?
<CrazyLemon> nekje med xubuntu pa unity/shell
<R33D3M33R> ga bom dal med 64-bit + hitrost
<CrazyLemon> tako
<CrazyLemon> no.. tudi za 32bit + hitrost lahko daš
<zdobersek> OI
<zdobersek> MATE
<CrazyLemon> ohai
<R33D3M33R> za 32bit tako ali tako ne pride kaj drugega v poštev kot X/L, ker so to prazgodovinski kompi
<R33D3M33R> https://ubuntu-mate.org/about/
<Seniorita> About | Ubuntu MATE
<zdobersek> why not ubuntu m8
<R33D3M33R> a ni po čaju poimenovano?
<zdobersek> mislim, da je po prijateljih
<R33D3M33R> aha, zanimivo, jaz sem pa glede na barve mislil da ima veze s čajem
<R33D3M33R> CrazyLemon: pa jaz bi dal med vprašalnik samo te krogce, med povezave pa krogec + ime
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R te krogce bi js dal edino v gumbe lahko
<R33D3M33R> no, pač, kakorkoli že, super bi bilo, če bi se takoj videlo kateri distro boš downloadal
<zdobbie> http://i.imgur.com/PrO6KPG.gifv
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R to predvidevaš da obiskovalcu X logo Y nekaj pomeni..kar v veliki večini ne :)
<CrazyLemon> -v
<R33D3M33R> pomeni samo toliko, da bo  glede na vprašalnik vedel kaj klikniti ...
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R sej jih lahko linkaš na id glede na distribucijo
<R33D3M33R> saj to bom, ampak rezultatov bo lahko več
<R33D3M33R> pa ne bo klikal back 3x, če bodo trije rezultati ...
<R33D3M33R> pa oldlts+server+priročnike vrži ven, prvo dvoje ustvarja samo zmedo, drugi so pa tako med pogostimi vprašanji
<CrazyLemon> zakaj strežnik ustvarja zmedo?
<R33D3M33R> zakaj bi en povprečen uporabnik ubuntu.si šel nameščati strežniško različico?
<CrazyLemon> zakaj en "nadpovprečen" uporabnik ne bi najdu povezave na ubuntu.si?
<R33D3M33R> torej ti mi praviš, da moramo zaradi enega uporabnika na 1000 zasmetiti povezave?
<CrazyLemon> ja..zasmetimo celih 66px
<CrazyLemon> res ne vem kako bomo to preživeli
<R33D3M33R> ti boš preživel, večina bo pa zmedena
<R33D3M33R> poglej kako zgleda to na ubuntu.com: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<Seniorita> Download Ubuntu Desktop | Download | Ubuntu
<Seniorita> »Ubuntu is an open source software platform that runs everywhere from the smartphone, the tablet and the PC to the server and the cloud.«
<R33D3M33R> zadnji lts+nelts, ostalo povprečnega uporabnika ne briga
<R33D3M33R> tako da vrži ven vse te zadeve in dodaj raje nelts različice ...
<CrazyLemon> zanima pa ga kako namestiti ubuntu na mac
<R33D3M33R> za tisto si bo pa ogledal pogosta vprašanja :P
<CrazyLemon> ampak na ubuntu.com ni tako! :)
<CrazyLemon> torej..raje kot da predlagam POVPREČNEMU uporabniku da upgrejda ubuntu vsakih 9 mesecev mu bom ponudil alternativo.. ali latest lts ali not so latest pa še vedno ne potrebuje upgrejda vsaj 2 leti :)
<R33D3M33R> am, ja, ni čuda da je potem toliko zgag s PPA-ji, ker se priporoča not so latest ...
<zdobbie> nate!
<zdobbie> .yt jamie xx loud places
<jabuk> Jamie xx - Loud Places (ft Romy) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TP9luRtEqjc
<zdobbie> thanks for all the icons
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie yw
<zdobbie> kod jih vidim?
<zdobbie> :J https://slo-tech.com/novice/t645311
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie https://github.com/ubuntu-si/ubuntu.si/commit/32f97ec6c42c1c4736537d513847073685b961f5
<Seniorita> WP: Nice distribution icons created. This closes #30 · ubuntu-si/ubuntu.si@32f97ec · GitHub
<CrazyLemon> enjoy
<Seniorita> »ubuntu.si - The Community webpage«
<R33D3M33R> um, jaz sem mislil, da bodo 100x100px, potem jih pa zmanjšaš
<zdobbie> mobile-friendly!
<napsy> ma kdo izkusnje z docker in rpi2?
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R zakaj bi loadal 100x100px in jih nato zmanjšal
<CrazyLemon> makes no sense razn če si mobilni operater in zaračunavaš data
<R33D3M33R> v vprašalniku ne morem dati 20x20px velikih ikonic
<CrazyLemon> to ni moja težava!
<CrazyLemon> :p
<R33D3M33R> potem bi jih pa v svg pustil
<CrazyLemon> povej kolko bi rad pa uploadam
<CrazyLemon> ti v issue nisi nikjer napisal dimenzij
<R33D3M33R> a nisi pregledal vprašalnika? tam so bile velike sličice
<CrazyLemon> nope
<R33D3M33R> z malimi zgleda zanikrno :)
<CrazyLemon> verjamem
<R33D3M33R> aja, pa title tag je 2x v headu XD
<CrazyLemon> wat
<jabuk> http://a.kym-cdn.com/assets/blank-b3f96f160b75b1b49b426754ba188fe8.gif
<CrazyLemon> pa namesto da ponovno odpiraš issue in dodajaš info ki bi moral že prej biti v issue bi komot lahko odpru nov issue :) just fyi
<R33D3M33R> en title tag je pod     <meta charset="UTF-8" />, drugi pa pod <meta property="og:site_name" content="Ubuntu Slovenija" />
<CrazyLemon> en je od WP
<CrazyLemon> drugi pa od enga mu-plugina
<R33D3M33R> aha, no bomo to kasneje popravljali
<CrazyLemon> .morje
<jabuk> Postaja Debeli Rtič (Zora) - Jadransko morje: 24.8°C
<jabuk> Postaja Koper - kapitanija - Jadransko morje: 25.2°C
<jabuk> Postaja OB Piran (NIB) - Jadransko morje: 24.1°C
<CrazyLemon> holy sh1t
<CrazyLemon> http://www.siol.net/avtomoto/zanimivosti/reportaze/2015/06/hitra_cesta_predor_markovec_odprtje.aspx
<Seniorita> Predor Markovec končno odprt: olajšanje odgovornih, dvomi domačinov | Reportaže - Planet Siol.net
<Seniorita> »Predor Markovec in hitra cesta Koper-Izola sta končno odprta, danes bo tam stekel tudi promet. Za vožnjo po novem odseku bo treba imeti na avtomobilu vinjete, kar med domačini poraja veliko vprašanj.«
<CrazyLemon> LOL @ reklama "Končno odprti"!
<zdobersek> Donat Mg.
<R33D3M33R> CrazyLemon: predvidevam, da bodo sličice poimenovane enako kot sedaj, le s 100px?
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R dobro predvidevaš
<R33D3M33R> pull vprašalnik
<R33D3M33R> oz. merge
<CrazyLemon> bom .. ko končam to kar delam
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Tickr Is An Open-Source RSS News Ticker for Linux Desktops  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/Xl8hRnMbMCk/tickr-open-source-desktop-rss-news-ticker
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R zakaj pa potrebuješ sploh 100x100px?
<CrazyLemon> a ni to mal huge?
<R33D3M33R> ne, mislim, da je 100 optimalno glede na velikost drugih elementov in naslova
<R33D3M33R> no, lahko bi bilo tudi teoretično 50px
<CrazyLemon> torej..a misliš ti potem te slike pomanjšat s cssjem
<CrazyLemon> ali jih dejansko misliš uporabit v 100x100px?
<R33D3M33R> prikazati jih mislim 100x100
<R33D3M33R> saj pravim, lahko so na nek način tudi 50x50, če je problem dobiti večje
<CrazyLemon> ni problem.. prašam :)
<R33D3M33R> večje = bolj moderno, zdaj pa izberi :P
<CrazyLemon> is that what she said?
<R33D3M33R> evo, $60 za kos lesa: https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1071722872/ori-more-than-just-a-garden-prop GO!
<Seniorita> Ori: more than just a garden prop by Seed Guardians Association & Origo Co-op — Kickstarter
<Seniorita> »A product bringing new dimensions to functional garden aesthetics.«
<upd> lol
<yang> R33D3M33R: v bistvu je dokaj uporabna zadeva (ni brezveze)
<R33D3M33R> vem, da je uporabno, ampak cena je pa ...
<yang> https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/nophone-usa/nophone-0
<Seniorita> NoPhone by The NoPhone Team — Kickstarter
<yang> tole je dost bolj neuporabno
<Seniorita> »The NoPhone is a technology-free alternative to constant hand-to-phone contact that allows you to stay connected with the real world.«
<R33D3M33R> precej noro da jim je uspelo zbrati $10k
<dz0ny> napsy: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c3dW80eO88I
<Seniorita> DaveCheney - Reproducible Builds - YouTube
<upd> http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/38jawf/im_the_president_of_the_liberland_settlement/
<Seniorita> I’m the President of the Liberland Settlement Association. We're the first settlers of Europe's newest nation, Liberland. AMA! : IAmA
<Seniorita> »**Edit** Unfortunately that is all the time I have to answer questions this evening. I will be travelling back to our base camp near Liberland...«
<upd> a folk to resno s tem liberlandom
<upd> naj si pogledajo film no man's land
<zdobbie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cxCCp3nbCEk
<Seniorita> Shiawalker Inspirational - YouTube
<Seniorita> »THE SHIA. THE STAR WAR SHIA. Source footage: https://vimeo.com/125095515«
<zdobbie> upd: liberland so ze prestavl
<zdobbie> pa no man's land nima strasne veze, dokler ne pridejo v konflikt
<upd> nič niso prestavli https://www.google.com/maps/place/45%C2%B046'00.0%22N+18%C2%B052'00.0%22E/@45.7639637,18.8616885,12z/data=!4m2!3m1!1s0x0:0x0
<Seniorita> Google Maps
<upd> ima veze nikogaršnja zemlja je
<CrazyLemon> upd so
<upd> oz. je bila
<upd> a ni že skoz tu
<CrazyLemon> najprej je bila med.. x in croatia
<CrazyLemon> zdaj je med srbijo in hrvaško
<CrazyLemon> men se zdi da men slovenijo in hrvaško
<CrazyLemon> nekje pri beli krajini or smth
<upd> ne to je pa bilo nekaj drugega
<upd> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kingdom_of_Enclava
<Seniorita> Kingdom of Enclava - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<jabuk> http://rack.0.mshcdn.com/media/ZgkyMDEzLzA4LzA1L2ViL2hpZ2hzY2hvb2xtLjI4YjJhLmdpZgpwCXRodW1iCTg1MHg1OTA-CmUJanBn/4755556e/b82/high-school-musical-victory.jpg
<CrazyLemon> ah
<upd> ja liberland je že skoz med srbijo in hrvaško
<upd> kar pa hočem povedat je, da če se te dve državi ne moreta zmenit od koga je
<upd> si še vedno lahko samo ti dve državi razdelita to ozemlje
<yang> Enclava to je hec
<yang> ni teorije, da bi slovenija in hrvaska priznali tisto ozemlje kot neodvisno, sploh pa ne enemu polskemu turistu
<CrazyLemon> sej nista priznali.. men se zdi da je bila nekje izjava da je tisto dejansko slovensko ozemlje
<upd> so ja naši rekli da je naše
<upd> Croatia has blocked access to Liberland in the beginning of May 2015.[7] Vít Jedlička was twice detained for less than a day by Croatian authorities in the same month.
#ubuntu-si 2015-06-06
<jabuk> M 1.2 > 12.km JZ od KOBARIDA @05/06/2015 21:50:39  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.15+N,+13.51+E
<mcsaban> ?
<zdobbie> GUTEN MORGEN SOVA
<idioterna> ohai
<idioterna> o ooo.
<zdobbie> good morning, the complicit one!
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 21°C @06.06.2015 6:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 76% severovzhodnik 0.9 m/s pretežno jasno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:13:46, Kulminacija: 11:01:51, Sončni zahod: 18:49:56
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 36min 10s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.polipoli.kdobokoga2
<Seniorita> Kdo bo Koga – Android-Apps auf Google Play
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4_sLTe6-7SE
<Seniorita> Falling Back to Earth | HD Footage From Space - YouTube
<Seniorita> »A GoPro inside a fairing from a recent Falcon 9 flight captured some spectacular views as it fell back to Earth. Footage is played in real time. Music: Blue ...«
<zdobbie> wat en 2001 rip-off
<CrazyLemon> ne laži.. takrat še ni bilo goprojev
<idioterna> a v 60s
<idioterna> mene zanima zakaj reentryja ne pokazejo
<idioterna> also
<idioterna> dons sm posnel
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g8LLYFELMmY
<Seniorita> None Left Alive - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> idioterna verjetno zato ker gopro ni preživel reentryja?
<idioterna> i'd love to see it burn, then
<idioterna> microsd kartica ga ocitno je :)
<CrazyLemon> idioterna mogoče so shareali stream prek satelitov!
<idioterna> verjetn ja
<zdobbie> well buy a better GoPro, ya dummies
<zdobbie> http://arstechnica.co.uk/tech-policy/2015/05/ttip-explained-the-secretive-us-eu-treaty-that-undermines-democracy/
<Seniorita> TTIP explained: The secretive US-EU treaty that undermines democracy | Ars Technica UK
<Seniorita> »A boost for national economies, or a Trojan Horse for corporations?«
<CrazyLemon> summary pls
<zdobbie> u done messed up
<napsy_> dan
<napsy_> mam en cudn problem z docker
<upd> a ne dela
<upd> a a a
<napsy_> um
<napsy_> dela, sam pol zacne na polno read operacija izvajat
<napsy_> loop0 device
<napsy_> tam okol 20mb/s
<napsy_> za rpi2 z sd kartico je to dost obremenitev
<upd> bug :p
<napsy_> nevm ka je to
<CrazyLemon> .rt
<jabuk> Trenutno se predvaja: Nneka - My Love, My Love.
<zdobbie> m'luv m'luv
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 26.8°C @06.06.2015 17:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 74% zahodnik 4.8 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:18:52, Kulminacija: 11:05:07, Sončni zahod: 18:51:21
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 32min 29s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> pfft
<CrazyLemon> lies all lies
<CrazyLemon> .morje
<jabuk> Postaja Koper - kapitanija - Jadransko morje: 25.6°C
<jabuk> Postaja Debeli Rtič (Zora) - Jadransko morje: 23.8°C
<jabuk> Postaja OB Piran (NIB) - Jadransko morje: 23.6°C
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U4Geq8dM13k
<Seniorita> The Emperor's New Clothes Trailer - A Russell Brand & Michael Winterbottom film - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Watch the film In Cinemas and On Demand Now: http://scnl.co/TENCBookNow Fairytale, allegorical 1. Collective ignorance of an obvious fact, or deception, desp...«
<CrazyLemon> svašta ta folk.. ob cesti na polnem parkirišču so si prinesli stole, sedijo in pijejo
<CrazyLemon> ob cesti..like..10cm stran
<yang> kaj proslavljajo odprtje predora !
<yang> no pa lahko noc !
<CrazyLemon> http://speedof.me/
<Seniorita> SpeedOf.Me, HTML5 Speed Test | Non Flash/Java Broadband Speed Test
<Seniorita> »SpeedOf.Me is an HTML5 Internet speed test. No Flash or Java needed! It is the smartest and most accurate online bandwidth test. It works well on iPhone, iPad, Android, Windows 8 and other mobile devices, as well as desktop computers.«
#ubuntu-si 2015-06-07
<jabuk> M 1.3 > 20.km JV od ZGORNJEGA GRUÅ KOVJA @07/06/2015 00:22:31  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.19+N,+16.1+E
<jabuk> M 1.2 > 9.km  J od SEVNICE @06/06/2015 18:53:25  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.93+N,+15.3+E
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 23°C @07.06.2015 7:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 65% severnik 0.4 m/s jasno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:13:23, Kulminacija: 11:02:02, Sončni zahod: 18:50:41
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 37min 18s, Luna je v ščipu
<anny> dan
<anny_> zdaj pa bo?
<msev_> kaj morm že prtisnt da grem v bios da bootam z usbja
<yang> o anny_ dober dan
<yang> msev_: del ali f1 ali f3
<anny_> dan!
<yang> msev_: potem gres v system settings, booting order in izberes USB kot prvega
<msev_> to vem ja
<msev_> bom probov zj ubuntu gnome heeh
<msev_> no se slišmo, hvala
 * yang gleda dobre polovnjake https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NS0dQlQyS6s
<Seniorita> Trgovci polovnim automobilima u Nemačkoj - YouTube
<Seniorita> »© http://www.dw.de/serbian Trgovci kupuju automobile na aukcijama. Kako funkcionišu takve aukcije, aukcijske kuće, i sama prodaja, kako ide posao, i koliko m...«
<anny_> yang, tipično moško!
<yang> :)
<anny_> pleh me ne gane
<yang> mah, men je sosed ze tolk pokazal kako se sraufa na avtih da bi ze sam mogu znat sraufat
<anny_> razen če ni bicikel
<yang> bicikel pa upam, da bom restavriral oz. prefarbal pozimi
<yang> zdej je skor cel namazan, danes se pedala razdreva
<yang> pol je prpravlen
<anny_> zdaj je sezona
<yang> ja
<msevph> Hmm neki mu manka missing parameter in configiration file. Keyword: path gfxboot.c32: not a com32r image
<yang> a zaad tega errorja se ne zboota iz usb ?
<msevph> Jp
<yang> a to ubuntu bootas ?
<msevph> Umetbootin sm uporabu
<msevph> Ubuntugnome 15
<yang> http://askubuntu.com/questions/486602/ubuntu-14-04-lts-live-usb-boot-error-gfxboot-c32not-a-valid-com32r-image
<Seniorita> Ubuntu 14.04 LTS live USB boot error (gfxboot.c32:not a valid COM32R image) - Ask Ubuntu
<yang> a tole lahko preberes ?
<yang> TAB mors pritisnit
<yang> in izberes potem
<msevph> Tnx
<msevph> Evo ze vidm taco
<msevph> Hehe
<msevph> Not bad v idlanju ne porabla tok cpuja
<yang> msevph: ce imas starejsi racunalnik, je bolje ce uporabis LXDE/Lubuntu, je manj zahteven za CPU
<yang> http://www.lxde.org/image_galleries/screenshots
<msevph> Ne sj drgac uporablam xfce sam bi si se ksn distro zravn nalozu
<msevph> Da nebi sam desktop environmente dodajal da se pol vse nastavitve zmesajo heh
<msevph> Se mi zdi da zadeva mal bolj smooth deluje kot unity
<CrazyLemon> no sh1t sherlock :>
<msevph> Hehe
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/sport/rekreacija/s-ponijem-na-vrsic-v-manj-kot-48-minutah/366933
<Seniorita> S ponijem na Vršič v manj kot 48 minutah! :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Seniorita> »Cesto med Kranjsko Goro in Vršičem so v soboto popoldne zasedli navdušenci nad legendarnim kolesom poni, ki so se pomerili v vzponu na Vršič. Zbralo se je 284 navdušencev nad poniji.«
<msevph> Haha
<msevph> Pismo so hitri
<msevph> Jao zakaj ne morm window scaling zmanjsat pod 1, vse mi je mal prevec debelo hehe
<msevph> A se da debelino panela spremenit
<msevph> Pa debelino zgornjega dela okna
<msevph> Ocd ocd hehe
<anny_> dobre noge majo
<CrazyLemon> anny_ foot fetish? :p
<zdobbie> leg maybe?
<anny_> dobre nogice majo, da zgonijo poni na vršič
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie i'll take a chicken leg or two sure
<anny_> še meni enga čikna
<CrazyLemon> uu ja..čikna
<CrazyLemon> tistega iz noč in dan
<CrazyLemon> mmm
<zdobbie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=loeZ-z9ct0Q
<Seniorita> I'm sorry Shia, I'm afraid I can't do that - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Clips from 2001: A Space Odyssey and "Shia LaBeouf delivers the most intense motivational speech of all-time" Hal 9000 Scene: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v...«
<anny_> lol
<zdobbie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k_e67Wwumz8
<Seniorita> Damn It Shia - YouTube
<Seniorita> »www.WilliamAlanMiller.com Original Video: https://vimeo.com/125095515«
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie nice one
<yang> lep pozdrav iz Rasice
<yang> majo free wifi gor
<yang> zdej grem pa nazaj dol
<CrazyLemon> Zastoji so na:
<CrazyLemon> – hitri cesti Škofije–Koper–Izola pred Semedelo proti Izoli,
<CrazyLemon> – cesti Izola–Piran.
<CrazyLemon> še dobro da imamo predor¨
<CrazyLemon> !*
<dz0ny> noben pa vinjete :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny če so na hitri cesti pomeni da imajo vinjeto oz. naj bi imeli :D
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 33.4°C @07.06.2015 12:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 27% severovzhodnik 3.2 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:18:30, Kulminacija: 11:05:17, Sončni zahod: 18:52:05
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 33min 35s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> wtf
<mskj> kle na en netbook z bl staro verzijo ubuntuja hočm viking instalirat, pa  teži zarad libcurla da ga ne najde, čeprov je libcurl3 instaliran
<CrazyLemon> apt-cache policy libcurl3-gnutls
<CrazyLemon> poglej kaj pravi
<dz0ny> .apt viking
<jabuk> viking {precise (12.04LTS), trusty (14.04LTS), utopic, vivid, wily}
<dz0ny> to si zihr neki na roke packal
<CrazyLemon> nisem!
<CrazyLemon> majkemi!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> hm
<CrazyLemon> !g magnifico majkemi
<Seniorita> Magnifico Je Peder - Magnifico, besedilo pesmi lyrics http://pesmi.si/magnifico/magnifico-je-peder/
<CrazyLemon> .yt magnifico je peder
<jabuk> MAGNIFICO "Halo, gospodicna" https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ghd2tuLhWZQ
<CrazyLemon> Primorska avtocesta je zaprta med priključkom Senožeče in razcepom Nanos v smeri Ljubljane zaradi gorečega avtobusa, nastal je daljši zastoj.
<CrazyLemon> danes bo pa katastrofa na cestah
<mskj> jo
<mskj> noče mi tega viking compajlat :/
<CrazyLemon> mskj zakaj za vraga ga kompajlas?
<mskj> noče mi ga niti s ppaja niti s software managerja
<mskj> nevem kaj je fora :)
<mskj> mskj=msev :)
<mskj> tuki na netbook sicer prek nexus5 dobivam net ampak ok
<CrazyLemon> vem.. noben te ne more zgresit
<CrazyLemon> :>
<mskj> hahaha
<CrazyLemon> kaj za en ubuntu pa imaš gor?
<mskj> neki starga
<CrazyLemon> upgrade it!
<mskj> a to bo to
<mskj> kko že za verzijo pogledam
<mskj> u terminalu
<CrazyLemon> lsb_release -a
<mskj> mint 16
<jabuk> http://rack.0.mshcdn.com/media/ZgkyMDEzLzA4LzA1L2RiL3RvbWZlbGRvbi41NmRjNi5naWYKcAl0aHVtYgk4NTB4NTkwPgplCWpwZw/05cd12cc/645/tom-feldon.jpg
<CrazyLemon> that means nothing to me :D
<CrazyLemon> !g mint 16
<Seniorita> Editions for Linux Mint 16 "Petra" - Linux Mint http://www.linuxmint.com/release.php?id=21
<CrazyLemon> ubuntu 13.10
<CrazyLemon> thats sh1te
<mskj> aha na lts moram it ane
<CrazyLemon> ja
<mskj> pa bo fajn :D
<mskj> da bo mir za neki cajta hehe
<CrazyLemon> do 2019
<mskj> a slučajn veš tut če grem na mint lts bom pokrit?
<CrazyLemon> mskj verjetno boš.. mislim predvidevam
<CrazyLemon> ker je itak mint samo Å¡minka na ubuntuju
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: dnes mas nov hour record
<yang> CrazyLemon: African bird (chili) cveti http://jp.si/African_bird/
<yang> Piri piri
<yang> Zdej morm seksat z njim, k ni cebel tukaj da bi oprasile cvetove
<yang> z vatirano palcko
<mskj> a če mam slb net pol bolš da ne delam ta upgrade prek neta?
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie thats useless info
<CrazyLemon> 10min preden se začne link me
<CrazyLemon> mskj če maš slb net pol bolš da te sploh ni na tem svetu.. how can you survive?!?! you poor boy you :(
<yang> CrazyLemon: tvoji ze kaj poganjajo ?
<CrazyLemon> yang nope.. semena ki sem jih dobil (habanero) so začela poganjat pol pa .. nič
<CrazyLemon> crknli so :(
<yang> ojej
<yang> premrzlo ?
<yang> jst mam kle se red savina habanero od lani, ampak FUL pocasi raste
<yang> komaj kakih 20 cm ima
<yang> tale african bird je pol metra zrasel v 14 dnevih
<yang> ce bos kej sadil januarja, ti lahk poslem semena
<yang> za letos je itak prepozno
<dreatn> a to narocate preko cili pipp?
<yang> ne, jaz sem malo menjal prek forumov in sem ful novih dobil
<yang> pa ce kupis v trgovini paket s ciliji, dobis ziher 200 semen iz parih svezih
<yang> pa lahko potem mejavas
<CrazyLemon> yang ni bilo premrzlo.. v rastlinjaku so bili
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: T-10min
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: http://www.steephill.tv/classics/cycling-hour-record/#live
<Seniorita> 2015 Cycling Hour Record Live Video, Event Info, Updates
<zdobbie> mona
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie mja
<CrazyLemon> ene 15min bom gledal
<CrazyLemon> več ne
<CrazyLemon> ampak hvala <3
<zdobbie_> CrazyLemon: T-1h ubistvu
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: pocelo je
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie kul... pol ne bom dosti zamudil
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie a mu bo uspelo 55,25km/h?
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: najbrz ne
<CrazyLemon> wuss
<zdobbie> i kno rite
<zdobbie> ne drzi se crne crte
<CrazyLemon> vidim ja
<anny_> zakaj ne greste vi fantje na bicikelj?
<anny_> idioterna je tu častna izjema
<idioterna> m?
<idioterna> zakaj sm izjema?
<idioterna> sej sm bil na biciklu vceri
<CrazyLemon> a si se zacelil?
<idioterna> cuhalev prav da sm ga dobr zgonu, men se je pa zdel da sva sla ful pocas
<idioterna> hm
<zdobbie> sem bil ze zjutrej
<idioterna> ne vem
<zdobbie> hva zj
<zdobbie> a ma spezialko
<idioterna> ne
<idioterna> sam sej nisva sla skos po asfaltu
 * CrazyLemon ni bil na kolesu že 5dni pa nič ne zgleda da bo kmalu bil 
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: u so lazy
<idioterna> ja ce bo suni doma prej k v pol ure grem se na javor
<idioterna> me kr matra mal k dons nism su
<idioterna> sam sm mel froce cez
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie not lazy.. just dizzy
<idioterna> ce vas ni strah nsfw slikc loh pokazem eno dost slabo fokusirano medicinsko fotko
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: kaj te zge
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie zge?
<zdobbie> why the dizzy
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie ne vem :)
<idioterna> aja no pa se eno slikco mam
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/nighthawk-ziva.jpg
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/k-smo-bl-kolesarski-office.jpg
<idioterna> ta bo anny_ vsec
 * anny_ brcne CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> anny_ ? :(
<anny_> 5 dni nič na biciklu?
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/suni-je-cist-zmatrana.jpg
<anny_> pozabila sem napisati nežno
<CrazyLemon> anny_ jp
<CrazyLemon> js hočem sam glava ne dovoli
<anny_> ha ha
<idioterna> pusti glavo doma ne
<anny_> lahko jo tudi spraviš v torbo
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/test-deck.jpg sem pa danes skup spravu
<idioterna> k mi je nekdo senkal ful dobre zvocnike
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie tale wiggins pa je major wuss
<idioterna> sploh ne vem kako nej se mu oddolzim k nc noce
<CrazyLemon> js jih tudi ne bi hotu
<anny_> ja, vidi se, da je vročina
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: ja zvok je kr impresiven
<idioterna> kko zgledajo pa
<yang> idioterna: ti bos umrl od pretiravanja
<idioterna> mi je vseen
<idioterna> yang: bols k od dolgcasa
<CrazyLemon> idioterna huge so..
<idioterna> mhm
<anny_> umre se od pomanjkanja discipline,ne obratno
<idioterna> no discipline mi pa ne manjka
<idioterna> grem vsak dan s kolesom
<yang> sem bral v casopisu, da je pol ure aktivne vadbe dnevno dovolj
<yang> to lahko pomeni, tudi sprehod
<idioterna> js sm v istem casopisu bral da je treba nosit modrce s sirokimi naramnicami
<zdobbie> teh pa nihce ne senka
<idioterna> glede na to da jih ti ne nosis sem skepticen
<CrazyLemon> js sm bral da ni potrebno sploh met modrcov
<CrazyLemon> js jih namreč nimam
<idioterna> js jih tut nimam
<yang> ce pa pretiravas, pa se naprezas pr 35 stopinj v hrib z biciklom gonit, pa te hitro lahko kaj rukne
 * CrazyLemon pogleda anny_ 
<idioterna> yang: sej ti piha ce dost hitr gonis
<zdobbie> ce
<yang> jaz na jezersko ziher ne gres tok hitr da bi ti pihal
 * anny_ pomežikne CrazyLemon
<zdobbie> kdo zdej
<CrazyLemon> anny_ tudi nima!!
<anny_> yang, pol ure sprehoda je dovolj za dvajsetletnika
<yang> zadnic je en gospod pravil, da je bicikl gonil dokler ga ni infarkt
<zdobbie> nooo
<yang> ker je bil ze v letih
<yang> in pac ni zdrzalo srce vec tempa
<idioterna> yang: hm?
<idioterna> yang: js mam povprecje krepko cez 15 do mejnega prehoda
<anny_> nad 30 je treba pa bolj migati in manj jesti
<anny_> večina počne ravno obratno
<yang> un k je pogruntal jogging je med vadbo umrl 52 je bil star
<anny_> zato pa imamo bolnišnice in pokopališča polna
<zdobbie> haha
<yang> to je pisalo v istem clanku
<anny_> ja, poznam to zgodbo
<CrazyLemon> a to je tanov časopis od janše?
<idioterna> yang: un k je izumil heroin je dozivel 103 leta, un k marihuano je pa po 4500 letih se vedno ziv
<yang> haha
<yang> bomo vidl ce me bos prezivel idioterna
<idioterna> vseeno mi je
<anny_> ravno čez vikend sem imela opravka s tremi gospodičnami,ki so se imele za športno razpoložene, ker so šle na večerni sprehod...vse z itm nad 30
<idioterna> ce jutr neham zivet sm prezivel 20 ful srecnih let s ful visoko kvaliteto zivljenja
 * anny_ ploska
<idioterna> visjo kot jo je lahko kdorkoli slabih 100 let nazaj sanjal
<yang> sem vedu da bos kej tacga napisal
<idioterna> ja mislm
<idioterna> vec si pa res ne rabm zelet no
<CrazyLemon> lahk pa si želiš manj
<idioterna> ma tut manj si ne zelim
<CrazyLemon> recimo manjših zvočnikov ...
<idioterna> mi je kr fino
<idioterna> aja ne zvocniki so mi kr vsec
<idioterna> mislm mam tut manjse, ampak so za v dnevno sobo
<idioterna> ti so za v delovno
<idioterna> k morjo preglasit kaksno bolj zoprno napravo kot projektor
<anny_> večina stvari, ki so kaj vredne, ima majhno ceno v denarju in veliko v trudu
<yang> idioterna: nevem no, ce lahko trdis da je zivljenje z racunalnikom lahko najvec kar od zivljenja dobis, pomoje je bolje met poklic rockerske zvezde
<CrazyLemon> anny_ tvoji citati bi mogli bit na kakšni vodi :D
<idioterna> hm?
<anny_> drugs rock and rock and roll?
<CrazyLemon> recimo costelli
<yang> ja
<anny_> sex sem izpustila
<idioterna> yang: zivljenje z racunalnikom?
<yang> pa miljoni, ce uspes
<anny_> jebeš milijone
<yang> idioterna: ja glede na to, da si ti vsaj 1/4 prezivel za ekranom
<idioterna> ja, fino mi je blo
<yang> bi lahko ta cas morda za kaj bolj zabavnega porabil
<anny_> več denarja ne prispeva pomembno h kvaliteti življenja
<idioterna> kako je pa lahko karkoli bolj zabavno kot gradit nove reci?
<yang> lahko bi skakal s padalom ali pa se vec kolesaril
<idioterna> ja da bi mi en yang na ircu se bolj tezil kako pretiravam
<idioterna> to bi blo super
<yang> jah lahko bi sportno tekmoval s kolesom
<anny_> ne pretiravaš ti
<idioterna> ma js itak za feeling kolesarim
<yang> pa recimo vozil na touru
<idioterna> ja sam nocem ane
<idioterna> mislm
<idioterna> ne maram velikih skupin
<yang> ti imas dobre rezultate za rekreativca, ampak temovalci te pa zadaj pustijo
<idioterna> ja pa sej ne tekmujem
<CrazyLemon> lol
<idioterna> mislm ce mi veter piha nasproti al uzivam
<idioterna> al pa obrnem, ce mi gre na jetra
<idioterna> pa grem v drugo smer
<yang> napram men, k sem zmatran po 20 km mas kr dobro kondicijo
<idioterna> ma
<idioterna> uresnic mi sport velik pomen sam zato ker suni ful uziva v spolnosti kadar sm fit
<idioterna> pa je to kr pomembn del odnosa
<idioterna> ce bi nehu migat bi pa hitr ratu balon
<anny_> +1
<CrazyLemon> its all about sex.. so superficial
<yang> jst sem mel vcas veselje z MTBjem, sem se tudi pozimi vozil po rozniku, pol pa klinc sem si oba zapestja zlomil, in me je vedno bolel ko sem sel z MTBjem vozit, pa sem kar prodal rajs vse skup
<anny_> ne samo sex...kvaliteta življenja je boljša
<CrazyLemon> anny_ a tvoj tudi kolesari?
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: sej lahko se tut v cerkev vpises pa molis, mene nic ne moti :)
<anny_> mojega ne spraviš nikamor
<yang> ma sex je overrated...
<CrazyLemon> idioterna ni potrebno se vpisat! majo odprta vrata vsak dan!
<CrazyLemon> a si predstavljaš ?
<idioterna> si ja sej se vozim mimo
<anny_> zato imam pa jaz pogosto...kako se reče...upper hand :)
<idioterna> pa ful radi tolcejo po plehu da odmeva
<idioterna> anny_: ja to je kr zanimivo
<idioterna> mislm se ful spreminja
<anny_> v cerkev se ni treba vpisat
<yang> eni ljudje so pripravljeni vse sexu podrediti...se pravi imajo zelo mocan nagon
<anny_> ni res
<yang> tudi svoje premozenje, dajo recimo zeni
<yang> samo zato da bi seksal
<idioterna> ja tak sm js
<anny_> urejeno spolno življenje je še ena od kvalitet življenja
<idioterna> vse seksu podredim
<idioterna> se otroke spat nazenem sam zato da bi loh seksal
<yang> in marsikatera zenska s pridom uporabi svoje care
<anny_> edino irca ne izklopiš
<idioterna> drugac bi jim pustu do polnoci razgrajat
<idioterna> ne to pa ne
<yang> da omrezi kaksnega premoznega tipa
<idioterna> ampak zdej jih morm iz bane spravt
<idioterna> tja pa irca rajs ne nesem k slabo prenasa vlago tko da
<anny_> yang, če so te razočarale, ne pomeni, da smo vse take
<idioterna> bbl
<idioterna> mah
<idioterna> yangov attitude je itak tak da ce bi js bil zenska
<idioterna> bi bil kr razocaran nad njim
<CrazyLemon> ma men se zdi da bi te yang tko nabrisal
<CrazyLemon> da bi zamenjal kolo za yanga
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<yang> haha
<yang> noja, jst se nerad hvalim
<idioterna> nabrise te loh vsako tele
<idioterna> pogruntat kaksne vrste bozanje vratu ti je vsec se pa redki potrudijo
<yang> idioterna: verjetno so tudi zenske, ki pa recimo ne bi bile navdusene nad tabo, in seveda so take ki so navdusene, kaj ti jaz vem, razlicne so
<idioterna> pol pac izberes al ekscesno bogato tele
<idioterna> al pa unga k se potrudi
<idioterna> ostali se premal diferencirajo od konkurence
<yang> idioterna: iz materialnega gledisca nisi slaba izbira :)
<CrazyLemon> je zgrajen iz tapravih materialov?
<yang> ocitno
<idioterna> iz metalurskega stalisca
<idioterna> sej sm intelektualno tok zahtevn da je nemogoce shajat z mano
<yang> a nihce ne gleda forumle zdele
<yang> jst sme bil pr sosedu
<yang> sam sem sel domov
<idioterna> kdo je forumle?
<yang> k se niso nic zabil na zacetku
<yang> pa je blo mal brezveze
<yang> F1
<idioterna> aja
<anny_> dejstvo je, da vas večina porazno sexa
<idioterna> formula?
<idioterna> ma
<idioterna> jsm se vec k 10 let ucil
<idioterna> da je eni zenski vsec ratal
<anny_> ampak ženske so toliko prefrigane ali diplomatske, da noče nobena povedati kritike
<idioterna> s kerokol drugo bi pomoje od zacetka zacel
<yang> anny_: hja ok, ce si imela vec kot dva ze lahko ocenjujes
<idioterna> ja pa tok smotane da nocjo povedat kaj hocjo
<anny_> meni se pa tudi ne ljubi vseh učiti znova in znova
<idioterna> ja napis knjigo
<idioterna> free money
<CrazyLemon> še bolš.. make a youtube video!
<anny_> lahko bi jih napisala 5
<zdobbie> learn a woman for great good
<idioterna> ma video nc ne pomaga
<idioterna> videote vsi gledajo
<idioterna> pa nc bl ne znajo
<yang> anny_: ampak mislim, da bolj kot samo neka tehnika iz porno filma je pomembno to kar ti cutis pri sexu, seksa z prostitutko ne mores enaciti z sexom ki ga imas z zeno...
<zdobbie> unless ... !
<CrazyLemon> idioterna video doseže več ljudi kot knjiga!
<zdobbie> pa se lazje monetiziras
<anny_> to itak...ampak če se greš sex brez neke navezanosti, se moraš vsaj pri tehniki potrudit
<CrazyLemon> pa to tudi ja
<yang> idioterna: ma glej, ce dobis tako ko se nikol prej ni seksala, lahko zanic seksas in ti bo vsaka rekla da si dober :)
<yang> to je malo v sali
<anny_> saj....zato pa so neizkušene tako zaželjene :)
<yang> anny_: haha
<CrazyLemon> a so?
<CrazyLemon> by who???
<idioterna> yang: ja sam js je nism dobil za seks
<zdobbie> ehh ...
<anny_> od tipov s pomanjkanjem samozavesti
<idioterna> jsm jo dobil za kolesarjenje pa debatiranje
<idioterna> seks je prsu pol ksno leto kasneje, ko se je izkazalo da mava kompatibilne genitalije
<anny_> kar je bolj ali manj večina moške populacije
<anny_> ne bom rekla, da so ženske kaj boljše
<yang> anny_: ja no pac sex brez navezanosti ni za vsakega, kot tudi ni za vsakega prostitutka
<idioterna> ja js mam zdej velik crn penis ce koga zanima
<CrazyLemon> show us!
<idioterna> se ksn tedn bo tak kokr poznam hematome
<idioterna> hm
<anny_> že pri oralcu bi padle na testu
<idioterna> sam mosnje sm sliku
<CrazyLemon> kaj je tvoj recept? js sm vedno želel imeti črn penis?
<idioterna> ja k nc ne vadijo
<CrazyLemon> !*
<anny_> te ful boli?
<idioterna> nc ne boli
<idioterna> sej hematomi ne bolijo
<anny_> moj je bolel
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: zgleda k da me je ksn fuzbaler nabil not
<idioterna> aja
<anny_> en mesec
<idioterna> pol je pa kje na zivc prtiskal
<idioterna> mene nc ne boli
<anny_> ne vem, Å¡e zdaj je zaoteklo
<idioterna> sm ze dosegel polovico kvote izlivov
<CrazyLemon> anny_ ??
<anny_> če pritisnem
<CrazyLemon> a ti tudi moraš štet izlive??
<idioterna> cez en tedn nesem vzorc pregledat
<anny_> CrazyLemon - ja
<CrazyLemon> res moramo narest izliv counter za jabuk
<yang> anny_: jah nevem po kaksnih "trendih" se zgledujes, ampak to kar pocnejo zadnja leta v porno filmih je ze precej ekscesno kar se tice tehnik
<zdobbie> some Ubuntu channel this is
<anny_> yang, a ti veš, kaj se (ne) dogaja za domačimi stenami?
<anny_> oboje je skrajnost in nobena ni dobra
<yang> anny_: eno je to, kako mladina gleda porno filme in pornografijo dojemajo kot (napacno) sliko spolnosti....
<anny_> ja, to je velik problem
<yang> ker je itak zrezirano
<CrazyLemon> to je od mladine problem.. ne naš!
<yang> potem pa res spoznajo fletno deklico in zelijo da jim "ga-ga" al kaj ti vem kaj....ker so to vidli tam v pornjaku
<anny_> CrazyLemon - od vseh, ne samo mladih
<CrazyLemon> anny_ kako je to moj problem?? :/
<anny_> govorim z ženskega vidika
<anny_> pornografija je večinoma posneta po moških željah
<CrazyLemon> tega ne zanikam
<CrazyLemon> ampak Å¡e vedno.. kako je to moj problem?? :D
<anny_> ko moški pridejo na idejo, da bi sprobali vse, kar so videli tam, ženske popizdijo
<yang> anny_: meni osebno se zenske ki se pretirano postavljajo v mosko vlogo (kajenje, piercing, tattoe) niso zanimive, pa lahko super seksajo
 * anny_ ne dela nič od tega, razen super sexa
<yang> hehe
<yang> jah anny kaj pravis, glede na to da sem bil jaz v dolgi vezi, ocitno je bla moja potesena
<anny_> vse troje mi je nagravžno
<CrazyLemon> anny_ torej počneš vse kar v porno filmih?!?!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<idioterna> ok js grem kr s kolesom
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: cak
<anny_> srečno pot
<anny_> CrazyLemon: da
<yang> anny_: recimo mojo je pornografija totalno odbila, ni zelela tega gledat
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: loh ti privat pejstnem
<CrazyLemon> idioterna ne
<CrazyLemon> !
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: k ma mogoce kdo irc client k direkt slikce kaze
<CrazyLemon> no black cox for me tnx!
<zdobbie> jst mam
<yang> anny_: pa ni slabo seksala
<anny_> ampak uporabljam tudi linux brez računalniške izobrazbe, torej nisem čisto običajna ženska...
<idioterna> ok pol pa nc :)
<zdobbie> torej ni treba pejstat kle
<CrazyLemon> anny_ čist vse??
<zdobbie> not to mention da se tole logira
 * CrazyLemon gets closer to anny_ 
<zdobbie> tko da, carry on ...
<CrazyLemon> :D
<anny_> CrazyLemon, v moji zbirki izkušenj se najde veliko, ne vem pa, kaj si mislil s čisto vse?
<idioterna> evo ni mi treba gledat formule
<idioterna> 20:51< Smurf> haha, zdejle je pri f1 cez progo med formulami laufu svizec al neki podobnega :D
<idioterna> vse zvem drugje
<idioterna> no nc
<idioterna> tema bo
<idioterna> grem vn
<yang> anny_: mislim, da je veselje do spolnosti bolj prirojeno, nekaj se da nauciti, ampak to da imas vecji ali manjsi libido pa se ne da naucit
<CrazyLemon> anny_ kaj pa vem.. ti si prej omenjala moške ki bi sprobali vse kar je v porno filmih
<anny_> yang, to je res
<anny_> CrazyLemon, ne se zdaj vleč ven!
<anny_> kaj si imel v mislih?
 * CrazyLemon se pospravi nazaj noter
<CrazyLemon> anny_ nič! obljubim!
<yang> anny_: mislim to govorim iz lastnih izkusenj, ker moja ko sva zacela hodit ni imela prej nobenega fanta, ampak za seks je bla pa nadarjena
<anny_> pošlji privat
<zdobbie> .yt he's not the messiah
<jabuk> He's Not The Messiah - Monty Python's Life of Brian https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zjz16xjeBAA
<anny_> če te je strah
<anny_> yang....je to realno ali tvoja projekcija?
<yang> realno je
<anny_> pol pa ok
<yang> zato pravim, da lahko kaksna zgleda kot nevem kaksna iz porno filma, pa se bo samo vlegla
<yang> kaksna bo pa "tiha voda bregove dere"
<anny_> ja
<yang> res pa je da moras za seks imeti tudi kondicijo oz. bit v formi, kot je ze idioterna rekel
<yang> ker je le pac fizicna aktivnost
<anny_> no vidiš...zdaj imaš dober razlog, da hitreje stopiš
<CrazyLemon> ne rabiš! anny_ pravi da ona vse naredi!
<yang> haha
<anny_> niso vse ženske anny_
<anny_> pravzaprav jih večina ni
<yang> eh jaz mislim, da ima anny_ sigurno partnerja ki ji je kos
<yang> in da ne naredi vsega ona
<yang> ker potem b ibil dolgcas
<anny_> najbolje se obnese, ko prišibam prešvicana domov
<anny_> feromoni naredijo svoje
<yang> fino je da je obojestransko , ne da eden od partnerjev ne dela nicesar drugi pa vse, to je brezveze
<jabuk> http://rack.1.mshcdn.com/media/ZgkyMDEzLzA4LzA1LzYyL2FuY2hvcm1hbi42NjJkYS5naWYKcAl0aHVtYgk4NTB4NTkwPgplCWpwZw/009ee80f/1c0/anchorman.jpg
<CrazyLemon> \o/
<anny_> še en pozitiven učinek športa :)
<yang> jaz sem danes kar na speedu, k sem bil na rasici
<yang> zjutraj nisem imel volje it
<yang> pol sem pa dobil obisk pa so me gor spravli
<yang> sej ni neka huda tura, ampak letos sem bolj malo hodil
<anny_> odlično
<yang> http://jp.si/izleti/20150607-Rasica/
<yang> zmeri neke zivali okol mene :)
<yang> delam pa vedno po dve fotki, ce je ena stresena, pol druga ni
<yang> telefon se hitr premakne
<yang> anny_: novga oskrbnika majo na rasici (ne vem od kdaj) samo tisti ki redno gor hodijo, pravijo da je sedaj boljsa ponudba
<yang> ce gres po uni poti k skrene levo od table gor makadamska polozna pot , hodis lahko prakticno skozi po senci do vrha
<anny_> nisem Å¡e bila tam
<yang> od table rasica , takoj levo gor
<yang> http://jp.si/izleti/20150607-Rasica/.t/IMG_20150607_112002.html
<yang> tam parkiras
<yang> mislim enih 20 metrov naprej , levo gor od table...
<yang> pol pa hodis kake 45 min. do tega krizisca  http://jp.si/izleti/20150607-Rasica/.t/IMG_20150607_121528.html zavijes desno, in potem cez 5 minut levo gor v hrib in hodis se kaksne pol ure
<yang> men je bolje kot iti na smarno goro, ker se res spocijes, k je manj ljudi
<yang> ne rabis vsake 3 minute pozdravljati
<msev> učer sem biu na Viševniku ampak ne s kolesom :d
<msev> :D
<yang> kje pa je to ?
<msev> nad Pokljuko, 2050m
<msev> u izi turca za začetek hribolazenja :)
<yang> aha to je ze kar turca
<yang> a je prepadno ?
<msev> ne, 2 urce gor pa eno dol
<msev> ni, đabe dvatisočak, za otroke :)
<yang> jst ne maram prepadov
<msev> zj grem pa še enga tazga, pa še ene par, pol pa povišamo tempo
<msev> js tut ne
<yang> pol bos su lahko julij ana triglav
<msev> ne to pa ne :), Triglav predstavlja preveč pritiska :)
<yang> na pokljuko pa upam da pridem kaj letos poleti, se nisem bil, samo kot otrok smo bli v mali soli smo se smucat ucili na zatrniku
<msev> letos je končni cilj grintovec al pa mogoče storžič
<yang> ma ja splaca se koristit te naravne danosti slovenije za hribolazenje, pomisli ce bi zivel na danskem, kjer je najvisji vrh nekje okoli 250 metrov :)
<msev> a če mam 1,5gb pol nj vzamem kr i386.iso
<msev> ja yang res je men to ful sede, ful se dobr počutm pol k pridem na vrh hehe :D
<msev> razgledi pa to
<yang> ja mislim, jst bom mal vec zacel hodit letos, pa upam da ne ostane samo pri besedah
<msev> sam me dostkrat vreme zjebe pa pol nemorm it
<yang> kle okol ljubljane imas res veliko izhodisc takih krajsih, Sv. jakob-Katarina, lovrenc nad polhovim gradcem, smarna gora, zagarska gora, rasica...to je vse tko ene 20-30 min. do izhodisca z avtom iz lj.
<msev> to sm pozim hodu, zj me mika večinoma sam nad 2k :D
<yang> polhograjska grmada, in tam na drugo stran sv. jakoba je se en hrib sem pozabil kako se mu rece
<msev> "Šitna glava oz. nad šitom glava" je zanimiva ker je sam 1urca pa 15min pa si že nad 2000, ker štartaš že zelo visok z Vršiča
<msev> pa Debela peč je tut đabe dvatisočak, če boš kej probaval yang
<yang> aha, ja, samo to je relativno dalec, mors najprej do vrsica pridt
<yang> veckrat gremo pol na primorsko rajs hodit
<yang> slavnik in podobno
<yang> slavnik je tudi visok in je polozen
<msev> nanos je tut nice ane
<yang> na nanos se pa odpravljam ze tudi leta, nisem se bil gor, bi mogu it
<yang> ampak tam mors pravo pot poznat, da ni prepadna
<msev> js sm že biu, nice je ja, sam nevem zj polet, more bit ful vroče
<msev> greš čez ene melišče ampak nč hudga
<msev> melišča*
<msev> ne sj bolš je da greš do tok, kot ti je kul
<yang> ce gres direkt tam iz razdrtega ko je cestninska bla vcasih zna bit kar strmo, pol je ena pot iz podnanosa, tista mislim da je taka kjer jih gre najvec
<msev> moraš uživat v tem, ne pa da te je strah
<msev> lih zato ne bi šu še zj na Triglav k bi me blo pomoje preveč strah heheh
<yang> ma triglav od kredarce gor je itak sama stena baje
<yang> do kredarce pa nevem kako je, mogoce je kej bolj polozno
<yang> ze ce na kredarco prides je ok
<yang> enkrat ko sem bil mulc sem sel cez komarco gor, ampak ce gres cez komarco dol, je pa kr jeba
<yang> ozka pot pa en sam prepad cel cajt
<yang> potem so se drevesa pred leti tam pogorela, vcasih so tiste smreke malo zastirale prepad
<msev> ja js sm šu raj čez komno al kva je že una zravn, pol pa do triglavski jezer pa pol dol čez planino blato pomoje
<msev> slabo mi dela tipkovnica kr kšne črke zgrešim :)
<yang> jst sem sel iz bohinja cez komarco do crnega jezera, pa potem naprej do sedmerih jezer, pa potem po drugi strani cez komno sem dol prsel cez serpentine
<CrazyLemon> slavnik visok?
<msev> baje kdr ful dežuje, pa da je zadeva vodnata, se to črno jezero dol preliva in je pol 500 metrski kaskadni slap
<msev> to bi blo hudo vidt
<yang> a ni slavnik najvisji tm na unem delu primorske
<msev> zna bit
<CrazyLemon> če na unem delu govoriš pod predorom kastelec
<CrazyLemon> pol zna bit ja
<yang> msev: ja sam jst ne bi sel po spolzkem terenu cez komarco do crnega jezera, je prevelika moznost zdrsa
<msev> nene od spodaj za pogledat bi blo zanimiv :D
<CrazyLemon> yang pri nanosu pa imaš prepad tko da ne it če te je preveč strah
<CrazyLemon> sicer imaš zajlo
<CrazyLemon> in se držiš
<msev> http://www.burger.si/Slapovi/Bohinj/Savica/SlapisceLevoOdSavice.htm
<yang> CrazyLemon: mislim, mi hodmo na slavnik iz preserij al kaj je una vas spodaj ?
<Seniorita> Komarško slapišce - Waterfalls of Komarca :: prostorski atlas
<yang> tista pot je makadamska in ni nic prepadna
<CrazyLemon> yang to je mogoče pri kozini
<yang> ne pri kozini
<yang> naprej je
<yang> gre se do socerba se mi zdi
<yang> pa pote mtam noter
<yang> tko mam v spominu
<CrazyLemon> tisto je podgorje
<yang> ja pardon podgorje
<yang> iz kozine se mi zdi da je daljsa pot, tam sem bil enkrat kot mulc
<CrazyLemon> http://hr.hribi.net/slika.asp?pot=42303
<Seniorita> Razdrto - Suhi vrh (Nanos) (strma pot) - Slika
<CrazyLemon> yang ^
<msev> izpostavljeno, ja js nism Å¡u po tej poti :)
<CrazyLemon> pa delno http://hr.hribi.net/slika.asp?pot=42306
<Seniorita> Razdrto - Suhi vrh (Nanos) (strma pot) - Slika
<CrazyLemon> ta je najbolj hitra
<yang> ah to mi je zoprno
<CrazyLemon> sicer lahko greš po drugi bl položni.. samo je cca. 40min več hoje
<CrazyLemon> in večina jih gre navzdol po tisti strani
<yang> kaj ce gres enostavno po tej kjer gre avto gor
<yang> ta je ziher polozna
<CrazyLemon> uhh
<CrazyLemon> to je z vipavske strani
<CrazyLemon> ta je dolga.. zelo dolga
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zVAtZJT32LU
<Seniorita> Ta Teden: Janša o svoji novi televiziji (+ JTV napovednik) - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Jure bolj podrobno predstavi Janševe namere o novi televiziji. - FB: https://www.facebook.com/TaTedenZJuretomGodlerjem - Twitter: https://twitter.com/TaTeden...«
<yang> men ta godler ni pretirano smesen, se mi zdi da se bolj "sili" kot npr. un bizovicar
<yang> boljsi so tej ki so na radio ga-ga
<yang> Artac, Mastnak, Sarac
<msevph> A ste gledal roast od valica
<yang> valic mi recimo tut ni smesen
<yang> sem bil na enem stand up comedy showu
<yang> pa un poles tut ne
<CrazyLemon> smo gledali ja
<CrazyLemon> je bilo nekaj v redu for
<CrazyLemon> perica pa je bil moj sosed :)
<yang> al pa se en komik je bil tam iz jesenic , tut bolj vulgaren stand up
<msevph> Un doktor je biu totalno zanic, bi moral ostat v medicini hehe
<CrazyLemon> a belec
<msevph> Pomoje
<msevph> Mislm da je s Prekmurja nism pa zihr
<CrazyLemon> jup
<anny_> CrazyLemon, kaj imaš proti Janševi televiziji? :)
<CrazyLemon> anny_ proti? nič!
<CrazyLemon> komaj čakam!
<CrazyLemon> že dolgo nisem gledal dobre komedije
<anny_> en teden govoriš samo o tem
<yang> no tale komik mi je kr neki https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=blogbRvwGPk
<Seniorita> zakvaj - YouTube
<Seniorita> »krastać joče«
<CrazyLemon> anny_ če sm nestrpen..se opravičujem
<CrazyLemon> yang on ni 'komik'
<CrazyLemon> on ustvarja videe
<yang> ja pa je mel neko oddajo na eni od televizij
<anny_> no ja...opažam, da te je (pri)zadelo
<CrazyLemon> anny_ nope..samo navdušen sem
<CrazyLemon> yang ne.. je pa pomagal slakonji
<anny_> mit o neodvisnosti medijev je samo to...mit
<anny_> meni je prav, da imamo mladino, dnevnik, delo, reporter, demokracijo in slovenske novice
<anny_> vsak naj najde tisto, kar mu paše
<CrazyLemon> anny_ meni tudi.. vedno ko odprem slovenske novice se odpravim na stran 19
<anny_> kjer je joškasta bejba
<CrazyLemon> \o/
<anny_> ma neverjeten si
<CrazyLemon> hvala :*
<CrazyLemon> you're not that bad yourself either!
<anny_> prosim
<anny_> hvala
<CrazyLemon> <3
<anny_> čakam, da mi sporočiš svoj fetiš
<yang> CrazyLemon: kle sem pa se nasmejal https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vIaTmELSe58
<Seniorita> Čakija Noris - YouTube
<Seniorita> »http://www.mzp-video.si http://www.facebook.com/AjkulaGojko«
<CrazyLemon> anny_ to bi že lahko vedela.. kot vsak kolesar obožujem mučenje
<CrazyLemon> bl ko boli boljše se potem počutim
<CrazyLemon> po tem*
<CrazyLemon> yang je kar nekaj videov kjer se lahko nasmeješ
<yang> anny_: kaksna neodvisnost medijev ? Vsak medij ima za seboj nekoga, ki ga financira
<yang> pravijo da so neodvisni a v resnici niso
<anny_> ok....prinesem bič
<yang> Delo so pred casom prodali nekemu podjetju ki se je ukvarjalo z nekimi tehnologijami
<yang> in na radijskem intervjuju so rekli, da za njim ze leta stojijo enaki (nevidni) lastniki
<anny_> safeword bo rm -rf
<yang> mislim pivovarna lasko ga je prodala nekemu podjetju
<CrazyLemon> anny_ come on..i'm a big boy
<CrazyLemon> there is no safe word
<CrazyLemon> haha
<anny_> an' im a very strong girl
<yang> ze pred casom so zeleli tujci odkupiti DELO, pa pravijo, da tisti ki stojijo za njim ne dovolijo da b iprislo v tuje roke
<anny_> mimogrede bom naredila Å¡kodo kje,kjer boli
<yang> sej jst ne vem dost o tej zgodbi, samo zadnjic sem slisal po radiu
<yang> neodvisni medij je do neke mere Wikipedija, ce izvzames politicne teme
<CrazyLemon> neodvisni medij??
<yang> ja
<CrazyLemon> you fckin kidding us?
<CrazyLemon> vsak lahko ureja to sranje..kako je to neodvisno
<anny_> lol
<yang> ravn ozato
<yang> ker lahko vsak ureja
<anny_> na wiki je veliko biased faktov
<yang> ali je bolje da ureja nek novinar po narocilu nekoga drugega, je potem bolj neodvisno ?
<CrazyLemon> ali je pa bolje da ureja kr en ki si zmisli zadevo
<idioterna> huh
<CrazyLemon> hm..res ne vem
<idioterna> 54 minut za cel krog
<yang> a se te tamau se drzi ?
<msevph> A kj spilate igrce guys?
<yang> msevph: jst sem ze polnoleten
<idioterna> yang: kdo je tamau?
<idioterna> msevph: js jih spilam ja
<idioterna> nism tok zaseden k yang k nimam avta
<msevph> Yang baje med 30 in 40 najvec spilajo hehe
<idioterna> po pa loh igrce spilam
<yang> msevph: kje si pa to slisu ?
<msevph> Nekje sem prebral pa tut v eni oddaji slisal nevem tocn zj
<yang> jst sam IRC igram, to je cist dovolj
<msevph> Idioterna odkril sem planetside 2 zgleda amaze
<yang> za zgubljanje casa
<yang> idioterna: a ti ni dohtar reku, da mal pocivi
<idioterna> je
<idioterna> ze pocivam
<idioterna> je sla suni s psom vn
<yang> ja mislim, a ni to riskantno kolesarit po taki operaciji ?
<idioterna> k pride nazaj bova pa naprej telovadla
<idioterna> kirurg je reku 'gor se vsed pa bos vidu'
<yang> kaj je mislu s tem
<idioterna> ja da ce boli, pol rajs ne
<idioterna> ce ne pa loh
<idioterna> eni sedijo na jajcih
<idioterna> unim verjetn ni prijetno
<yang> jst zmer sedim na jajcih na biciklu
<idioterna> jah
<idioterna> your balls, your choice
<yang> mislim, kam pa naj jih pospravim
<yang> itak visijo cez zic
<idioterna> ja ne se vsest gor
<idioterna> na zic se vsed
<yang> a ti ne sedis med kolesarjenjem ?
<idioterna> sedim
<msevph> Lol
<idioterna> na unih dveh kosteh k jih zatipas ce se ornk v rit poslatas
<yang> mah
<yang> jst mam slab zic
<yang> sedim pa na riti
<msevph> Js tut
<CrazyLemon> ali pa imaš slabo rit!
<msevph> Umes mal stojim hehe
<idioterna> ja js tut vstanem ce je treba
<yang> ko sem mel pa MTB pa je meu tak trd zic da nisem mogu dolg sedet na njem
<yang> ozek pa trd
<idioterna> moj zic je cist trd
<yang> rit me je bolela po unmu
<yang> sem ga zamenjal za en zic k je mel gel noter
<yang> tist je vsaj dalo vozit pol
<idioterna> jah
<idioterna> bols deluje ce si rit nabildas
<idioterna> tut dekletom je kr vsec to
<yang> dekletom in fantom baje
<yang> ne bit diskriminatoren do drugacnih
<idioterna> ja sej zato sm reku tut
<yang> :)
<idioterna> https://instagram.com/p/3oh4cPzZQz/
<Seniorita> Instagram
<Seniorita> »“Takle mamo.”«
<yang> hehe
<yang> jah
<yang> privat je
<yang> enkrat sem gledal kje po sloveniji so dovoljene gozdne poti za MTBje
<yang> folk se vozi povsod, tudi tam kjer se recimo ne bi smel
<yang> nisem niti vedel do takrat, da obstaja pravilnik za to, kje se lahko vozis
<yang> po privatnih parcelah naj se ne bi vozil
<yang> pa po zascitenih obmocjih
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/lahko-noc-ljubljana-z-javora.jpg
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/shiny-tires-on-colnago.jpg
<anny_> grem se crkljat
<anny_> ln
<idioterna> http://app.strava.com/activities/320668063
<Seniorita> Bike Ride Profile | Hitr še en Javorčk near Ljubljana Polje | Times and Records | Strava
<idioterna> lahko noc
<upd> http://www.amazon.com/Muzeli-Two-wheel-Balancing-Electric-Scooter/dp/B00VTAMAUS/ref=pd_sim_sbs_468_4?ie=UTF8&refRID=18V5783EDPHA2EVNH52X
<Seniorita> Muzeli Two-wheel Smart Self Balancing Electric Scooter Electric Unicycle Smart Wheels Personal Transporter Intelligent Balance Car- With Safe Speed 12 Km/h Riding +Remote+led Light, Black White Pink Gold Blue Green Color (Black) | Amazon.com: Outdoor Recreation
<Seniorita> »Muzeli Two-wheel Smart Self Balancing Electric Scooter Electric Unicycle Smart Wheels Personal Transporter Intelligent Balance Car- With Safe Speed 12 Km/h Riding +Remote+led Light, Black White Pink Gold Blue Green Color (Black) | Amazon.com: Outdoor Recreation«
<upd> ta pa Å¡e ni drag proti tavelkim
<yang> hm
<yang> brez balance
<yang> zanimiv
<yang> nisem se videl kaj takega
<upd> https://youtu.be/pSLG3vgO7E8?t=76
<Seniorita> ZOE PRANKS ME WHILST I SLEEP - YouTube
<upd> evo
<Seniorita> »► ZOE PRANKS ME WHILST I SLEEP! • New Video • http://bit.ly/1EZQ2D3 • Previous Day • http://bit.ly/1T2XVPk ----------------------------------------­­­­­­­---...«
<yang> zgleda zabavno
<upd> ja :)
<yang> upd: spretni so tud otroci k se znajo z uno rolko k vijuga vozit pr petih letih :)
<upd> aja tista k se nagne pa kolesa zavijajo
<upd> mja vse je v praksi
<yang> ja tista k se z zadno nogo poganja na vijuganje
<yang> mora bit super za ravnotezje lovit
<upd> menda zelo nevarna zadeva
<yang> zakaj ?
<upd> preblizu ceste si :D
<yang> ja sej to mas za na igrisce
<yang> ampak pol k obvladas gres lahk tut po kolesarski
<upd> sej mi kako sliko al pa video
<upd> da vidim če imam isto zadevo v mislih
<yang> joj
<yang> nevem kako se tej stvari rece "rolka"
<yang> mogoce ma posebn ime
<yang> dej ti men sliko
<yang> pa ti povem ce je to isto
<upd> kwa pa vem
<upd> waveboard so
<upd> pa longboard
<upd> no tko nasplošno se mi zdijo te deske nevarne
<upd> na tem se ne naučiš trikov brez da imaš x zlomov
<upd> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kkviQ41u0eQ
<Seniorita> Longboarding: Let Go - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Kyle Chin skates from top to bottom down a beautiful hill in Outerspace. Wanted to capture a bit of freeriding, DH, slow motion and scenery. Shot with a Cano...«
<upd> te so tapravi
<yang> jst mam longboard in se znam vozit
<yang> bolj je stabilen kot tamajhen skateboard
<yang> ker je daljsi in sirsi
<yang> waveboard sem pa imel v mislih, ko sem napisal glede otrok
<yang> ja to ko se vozijo z longboardi iz gorskih cest dol zgleda zanimiv, je pa precej nevarn ce pomislis da pades pr 60kmh lahko
<yang> sem videl tut fotke poskodb padcev
<upd> aja, jaz nikoli nisem bil na kakšni od teh stvari, samo rolerji 1x 20 sekund na nogah
<CrazyLemon> sej si že pri tleh
<upd> ne vem sem gledal video v eni državi je polno teh se primejo za tovornjak da se gor šlepajo pol pa dol na polno
<yang> predvsem moras bit zelo zelo spreten z desko da si upas tkole dol it hiter
<yang> mas pr nas, jaz se ze par let odpravljam v osilnico lahko vidis ko tekmujejo
<yang> longboard.si
<yang> predno se naucis "slajdat" velik padas po tleh
<upd> no sej :)
<yang> ne vem ce je vredno, pa tudi kasneje lahko reskiras resen zlom
<upd> pa če si pravo kost zlomiš, lahko pol pozabiš na to
<upd> https://youtu.be/KHLj8weTw54?t=24
<Seniorita> MAJOR LONGBOARD CRASH!!! - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Jukin Media Verified (Original) * For licensing / permission to use: Contact - licensing@jukinmedia.com This was a Team NoBull Downhill Team meet-up, just af...«
<yang> al pa celo umres v najslabsem primeru
<yang> jst se sam po mestu vcas vozim
<upd> ja problem je ker so majhna kolesa in en kamen na cesti bum
<yang> ja
<yang> kamen te lahko spodnese
<yang> pa ponavad na pamet vozjo dol
<upd> sej Å¡e downhill s kolesom se mi zdi bolj varen
<yang> sem vidu na videih slovence k se dol vozjo v kratkih hlacah in kratki majci in brez celade
<yang> hehe
<yang> profiji tej k tekmujejo majo tak dres iz ledra, kt motoristi pa aerodinamicno celado, rokavice
<upd> to bi moral bit obvezno ja
<yang> drgac pa ko sem mel jaz enih 8 let smo hodil pr stari mami na en klanc, in sem se v sede dol spustil na rolki je slo ful hitr
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lhnhGI-rrzM lej tega
<Seniorita> High speed longboarding plus *crash* Dusty Shaw - YouTube
<Seniorita> »This was completely my fault. This video was a while back when I was very immature about how I skated with trafic. I know now what to do. High speed longboar...«
<yang> hitrejsi je k avto
<upd> ja norci
<upd> https://scontent-fra3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xft1/v/t1.0-9/11390186_1593570757589640_2151710373742355781_n.jpg?oh=04f124a776c525a36d85d56f64c10770&oe=55E83F63 tole dans je bilo na gradiškem jezeru
<upd> to mi je bol zanimivo :)
<yang> kje je gradisko jezero
<upd> lukovica 10 minut od btcja
<upd> prot mariboru
<yang> hm da je tok velko da se vozjo z jadrnicami
<yang> a ves da sploh nisem vedu za to jezero
<yang> se kopajo noter poleti, je cista voda ?
<upd> pa tko bolj se vozijo z unimi deskami, je okol sprehod počas kakšno urco ful je velko
<upd> kopajo ne vem nisem Å¡e videl
<upd> mogoče kaki pogumni ni glih čisto pa še globoko je takoj
<yang> aha
<yang> jst ponavad hodim na bled
<yang> ampak tole vidim je veliko blizje
<upd> mja poleti rabiš 2h do bleda pa še 1h da parkiraš
<msevph> Mah bohinjsko jezero je bistveno bolj cisto od blejskegs
<yang> je
<yang> pa tudi bolj hladno
<msevph> Jp :), ln
<yang> upd: ce bos pogledal na stran longboard.si imas brezplacni tecaj tega v tivoliju
<upd> mja nimam časa jaz za to
#ubuntu-si 2016-06-06
<napsy> jutro
<slax0r> jutro
<zdobersek> fucking Mondays
<zdobbie> aye
<dz0ny_> lol, un k je ločen servis za android tablico in telefon
<dz0ny_> it's not even same company
<dz0ny_> wow
<zdobersek> isti proizvajalec?
<dz0ny_> jp
<zdobersek> classic android fragmentation
<msev-> ej a te css progress bare bi se loh linkal na en measurable quantity
<CrazyLemon> ti bi CSS linkal?
<dz0ny_> :D
<dz0ny_> al pa ce bi uporabil https://thingspeak.com/
<Seniorita> Internet Of Things - ThingSpeak
<Seniorita> »Open source data platform and API for the Internet of Things.«
<msev-> a to ni vredu pol
<msev-> da bi css progress bar uporabu kot gauge
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/739594006762393600
<Seniorita> Elon Musk auf Twitter: "Highly recommend @PlayOverwatch by the good people of @Blizzard_Ent if you like ultrafast team FPS action https://t.co/GAIamvAPnn"
<CrazyLemon> gamer je! he likes fpss!
<msev-> ej kko pa linkaš badge z nekmu dogodkom
<msev-> a prej javascripta :D
<CrazyLemon> preprosto v bistvu..spomniš se na nek dogodek..vzameš badge napišeš ime tega dogodka in nato badge zalepiš na zaslon..
<CrazyLemon> nalepiš*
<CrazyLemon> no programming needed
<zdobersek> loh sprogramiras ctrl+c ctrl+v
<CrazyLemon> v bistvu ne potrebuješ ctrl+c v tem primeru
<CrazyLemon> sam ctrl+v
<msev-> not sure if serious or troll
<zdobersek> take a fucking guess
<CrazyLemon> i'm serious about the badge..i have all my events linked with a badge
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: omg, open your mail
<sasa84> elow
<sasa84> kdo bo majorju odpisal? :P
<zdobbie> sasa84: aaaa
<sasa84> ooooo zdobbie
<sasa84> *stiiiiisk*
<idioterna> o lej sasa84
<idioterna> kdo je pa major_
<idioterna> ?
<sasa84> pridem nazaj gor
<sasa84> sam u službo skočm :P
<idioterna> a kr sluzbo ma
<idioterna> a ni yang reku da ni sluzb
<dz0ny_> :D
<dz0ny_> idioterna: si vojska se zanima za ubuntu
<idioterna> sam ubuntu ni free
<zdobbie> gtfo
<zdobbie> a je v ksnem arhivu?
<idioterna> pomoje rabjo un kva je ze
<idioterna> trisquel
<idioterna> no al pa kej druzga kjer ni flasha zravn
<idioterna> ves kok bo produktivnost narastla
<zdobbie> ja nimajo kesa
<zdobbie> pa 100kEUR so zdej dal za neko vajo
<zdobbie> a ni sla ena vojska v EU na Ubuntu?
<zdobbie> talijani?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ awesome!
<CrazyLemon> Načelnik odseka za kibernetsko varnost - best job title ever
<dz0ny_> also v službo ob 11
<dz0ny_> such privilege, ta saša
<CrazyLemon> ob 11ih?
<CrazyLemon> ob 12ih more like it
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: pa ne bo z enga v drug Å¡tuk hodila 1h no :D
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: https://www.flickr.com/photos/134675298@N08/sets/72157666736663253
<Seniorita> Flickr - Photo Sharing!
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ jah tudi ne boš začel z delom ob 11:20 :D
<zdobbie> shimano 105ka gor :D:D:DD:D:
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie sm vidu ja
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie ni prvič da berk da gor 105ko :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ torej.. js ne vidim nobene težave glede licenc v ubuntuju za SV
<zdobbie> na notranjo stran vilc je dal pa WordArt napis narest :>
<CrazyLemon> All of the application software installed by default is free software. In addition, we install some hardware drivers that are available only in binary format, but such packages are clearly marked in the restricted component.
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie ni mi všeč gonilka..pa ni mi všeč veriga
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: the clue is in the title
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie what title
<CrazyLemon> aja
<CrazyLemon> ja..sam to ne pomeni da mora bit vse gold :)
<zdobbie> ja ne more bit srebrno!
<CrazyLemon> raje bi vidu gold črto okrog sedeža
<zdobbie> pa ne vem, zakaj je vrgu sidro na spodnjo stran bottom tubea
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie itak da lahko.. vsaj bi se lepše ujemalo
<CrazyLemon> pa tist shiny trak mi tudi ni všeč
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ a mu boš ti odpisal ali naj js?
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie in ne talijani niso Å¡li na ubuntu..ampak na libreoffice
<CrazyLemon> lahk bi vsake toliko časa dejansko prebral kakšno novico na ubuntu.si :(
<zdobbie> in whose interest would that be though
<zdobbie> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<zdobbie> nope, ne grmi
<idioterna> kaj je pa narobe s 105
<CrazyLemon> jah 105ka je! tell him zdobbie !
<idioterna> it works for me
<zdobersek> cheap oprema na 'gold' kolesu
<CrazyLemon> works for me too
<zdobersek> SRAM vas je lahko
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: gres gledat dirko po SLO?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek dvomim..
<idioterna> pa sej 105 ni cheap
<idioterna> cheap je sora
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek kdaj začnejo? 20smth?
<idioterna> pa se to ne cist
<CrazyLemon> claris je tudi cheap! al kaj je že tist
<idioterna> nimam pojma
<CrazyLemon> tiagra je kinda ok i guess
<idioterna> jsm naredu skor 100kkm s tiagro
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: 16.
<idioterna> pol sm pa prodal in se vedno normalno deluje
<zdobersek> 17. so Golte
<zdobersek> cist bliz kjer ma tvoj stric vikend
<zdobersek> 18. je cjelska koca
<idioterna> no edin ene 10 kaset sm zamenu pa ene 4 sete sajb
<idioterna> sprednih
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: ti dej
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ ok
<dz0ny_> pa jaz bi dodal da je support tud free :)
<dz0ny_> pa link na uno stran z verzijami
<zdobersek> "free"
<dz0ny_> well sej majo informatike
<zdobersek> pa najbrz so sem vabljeni
<zdobersek> da pridem kdaj na 35 osebkov
<zdobersek> come for support, stay for the dank memes
<dz0ny_> avtera al kdo ze ma paid support
<dz0ny_> 200€ na pc
<dz0ny_> na let
<zdobersek> but without the dank memes
<dz0ny_> updates via http :)
<dz0ny_> a lot of memes that way
<zdobersek> memes must be secure
<zdobersek> dank memes double so
<dz0ny_> http://www.zop-cr.com/tecaji/zacetni-tecaji-linuxa-za-podjetja
<Seniorita> Začetni tečaj Linuxa za podjetja
<Seniorita> »Na začetnem tečaju Linuxa za podjetja vam nudimo možnost spoznati Linux in njegovo rabo v okviru podjetja, kar vključuje tudi rabo za posameznika. Uvodoma se boste seznanili z njegovo dejansko namestitvijo na računalnik, nadaljevali pa z spoznavanjem osnovnih orodij oz. programov, konfiguracij in nastavitev.«
<dz0ny_> 100€ tečaj
<dz0ny_> not bad
<zdobersek> pridemo do* (02:45:46 AM) zdobersek: da pridem kdaj na 35 osebkov
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ koliko je ura pa kje je saša? :>
<dz0ny_> poroča janši :>
<CrazyLemon> haha
<dz0ny_> al pa Å¡trajka pred rogom
<napsy> zakaj eni nocejo da se rog podre?
<CrazyLemon> nostalgija i guess
<CrazyLemon> ali pa preprosto nasprotujejo vsaki potezi jankoviča <- more likely
<napsy> rebels without a cause
<msev-> ka pa cukrarna
<msev-> to bi tut mogl podret
<CrazyLemon> ti bi zdj kr celo ljubljano zravnal
<zdobbie> mogli in morali!
<msev-> ja te stare bajte razpadajoče k se notr đanksi zbirajo
<CrazyLemon> makes sense..narkomani si zaslužijo nove bajte
<msev-> če bi mele kšne arhitekturne posebnosti npr. lepo pročelje bi tist ohranu kot spomenik
<msev-> sj majo neko sobco v LJ da se zadanejo
<dz0ny_> Legalize drugs! Legalize drugs!
<dz0ny_> Legalize drugs! Legalize drugs!
<zdobersek> ez there
<dz0ny_> Donald Trump! Donald Trump!
<dz0ny_> Donald Trump! Donald Trump!
<msev-> 4 President! 4 President!
<CrazyLemon> https://hr.linkedin.com/in/tomislav-karamarko-1163094b#skills   tole pa je highly skilled man!
<msev-> ooooo yeahhh o mista' reggae ambassador
<CrazyLemon> od politics do sql, web design, photoshopa
<dz0ny_> https://hr.linkedin.com/in/tomislav-karamarko-65385664
<dz0ny_> https://lists.dns-oarc.net/pipermail/dns-operations/2016-June/014964.html
<Seniorita> [dns-operations] Sad news today: systemd-resolved to be deployed in Ubuntu 16.10
<dz0ny_> but the real drama is here
<CrazyLemon> tale systemd..na koncu bo ratal systemd OS.. where all things are systemd
<CrazyLemon> systemd-wm, systemd-de
<dz0ny_> sej je že
<dz0ny_> desktopa ne moraš poganjat brez dbusa
<dz0ny_> dbus dela sam z systemd
<CrazyLemon> ampak ni systemd DE! pa ni systemd window managerja..yet :)
<dz0ny_> ko bo Å¡e server hotu met dbus za uro pol bo treba it na coreos/mirage neki tretjega
<CrazyLemon> .gif hungry systemd
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/rnXomlWfQ1t96/giphy.gif
<CrazyLemon> https://media.giphy.com/media/5xtDarAgrjoOrBxSVYk/giphy.gif
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: a viš človk kr ne more verjet da je free :)
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: zdej maš tud systemd-firstlogin
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ če bi pustu tisti stavek ki sm ga mel prej! bi verjel :D
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ kar mi totalno ni všeč je systemd-timers
<CrazyLemon> cron je tako simple za uporabo
<dz0ny_> env EDITOR=nano systemctl --edit backup.timer
<dz0ny_> simpl :D
<CrazyLemon> ful :)
<CrazyLemon> pa backup.service moraš še met
<CrazyLemon> ki linka na backup.sh
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> a postfix tko stripa url-je in html emaila?
<CrazyLemon> in ga naredi plain text
<dz0ny_> to majo oni kak filter
<dz0ny_> da ni kak onclick hijack kje
<CrazyLemon> všečno :)
<CrazyLemon> https://www.facebook.com/freentoko/posts/2282291301911594
<Seniorita> N'toko - Ponoci nas je v Rogu zbudila mnozica redarjev, ki... | Facebook
<Seniorita> »Ponoci nas je v Rogu zbudila mnozica redarjev, ki nas je zacela na nasilno odstranjevati. Gradbinci so pripeljali bager. Skupina okoli 80ih ljudi nas je...«
<napsy> zbudila?
<CrazyLemon> squatterji so
<napsy> cigani, z drugimi besedami :)
<CrazyLemon> ko smo že pri ciganih
<CrazyLemon> zakaj thunderbird ne prikaže poteka pogovora?
<CrazyLemon> vidim lahko samo prejete pogovore ne pa tudi poslane
<CrazyLemon> rad bi videl cel pogovor
<dz0ny_> http://i.imgur.com/FDoc24U.png
<CrazyLemon> spet ena web varianta?
<yang> idioterna: Bos sel dans na Parado ponosa ?
<dz0ny_> https://github.com/protz/thunderbird-conversations
<Seniorita> GitHub - protz/thunderbird-conversations: An extension for Thunderbird 3.0+ that allows you to view threads as "real" conversations, including your own emails. This extension also adds a bunch of useful UI features in the conversation view. Get a pre-built binary at the link below.
<Seniorita> »thunderbird-conversations - An extension for Thunderbird 3.0+ that allows you to view threads as "real" conversations, including your own emails. This extension also adds a bunch of useful UI features in the conversation view. Get a pre-built binary at the link below.«
<CrazyLemon> on ne rabi parade da bi bil ponosen
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ to je ta plugin na sliki?
<dz0ny_> da
<CrazyLemon> sicer sm ga že vidu ampak na slikah ne zgleda tako
<CrazyLemon> hm..44-48
<CrazyLemon> 45*
<CrazyLemon> torej moram starejšo različico zdownloadat
<msev-> a un 16 letnik k se je učer ubil z avtom je bil vrjetno cigan ane
<msev-> oni si sami sebi rečejo cigani
<msev-> tko da nevem od kod romi, k če mu rečeš da je rom ti nazaj reče, "jš nism rom, jš šm čigan"
<yang> a si ti ze jedu romski golaz ?
<yang> jst ga se nisem
<yang> ciganskega pa sem ze
<napsy> msev-: po cem sklepas da je 16-letnik bil verjetno cigan?
<CrazyLemon> a ni očitno? sam cigani vozijo avto brez izpita
<yang> razen unga mladoiletnika k je ferarija vozil
<msev-> ja seveda
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ men tale addon ne dela.. kr obstane pri 'nalaganje'
<msev-> teli romi v prekmurjo so kul k so bl kultivirani
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: no idea
<dz0ny_> men dela
<msev-> uni na dolenjskem pa polom, se pomoje ne umije vsaj 1 teden zasmradi cel lidl
<CrazyLemon> tist 'čarovnik' se pokaže pol pa nič več ne naredi
<yang> Å trausa bojo tut mogl iz groba izkopat, da bo spremenil naslov operete Cigan Baron v Rom Baron
<yang> msev-: to mas prov, tej iz prekmurja so cist integrirani
<msev-> eno gostilno majo tut mislm da :D
<msev-> to bi blo it za probat :D
<msev-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JTSYPdu98Gw
<Seniorita> Mycroft AI running on Ubuntu GNOME 16.04 - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Credits: Christopher Goulet https://plus.google.com/+ChristopherGoulet/«
<yang> jsm zadnjic enmu cigotu kavo placal
<msev-> bolš to k momile
<yang> k je dost normalen tip
<msev-> a to si Otu Pestnerju :D
<msev-> haha
<yang> nene
<yang> enmu k je delal neki
<yang> pa k ga poznam od drugje
<msev-> ej sam tale Roger Federer mi tut zgleda bl tak Federovič al pa kj tazga :D
<msev-> kko je loh Å¡vicar tok temn
<yang> jah
<yang> v svici so tut italjani spodi
<CrazyLemon> verjetno ker ne igra indoor tennis
<yang> CrazyLemon: haha
<msev-> možno ja
<msev-> :D
<msev-> haha
<msev-> sam lej italjani na severu so tut svetli
<msev-> razn če je pršu iz sicilije
<yang> ja
<yang> lahko da je calabrež
<msev-> mafiozo :D
<msev-> sam igra pa poleg wavrinke najlepši tenis
<msev-> ta đokovič zmaguje sam zato ker najmn napak dela
<msev-> ni pa nekih poetičnih udarcev
<msev-> elegantnih točk
<msev-> :D
<msev-> ej CrazyLemon kdaj bo Tour
<yang> mislim, sej svicarji niso glih ful svetli se mi zdi
<yang> k so pac tam narodnosti iz francije, italije
<CrazyLemon> msev- čez kak mesec
<msev-> kok bojo najvišje šli
<msev-> http://www.letour.fr/le-tour/2016/us/overall-route.html slabo stran majo
<Seniorita> 2016 Route - Sporting aspects, stage cities - Tour de France 2016
<Seniorita> »Tour de France 2016 - Official site of the famed race from the Tour de France. Includes route, riders, teams, and coverage of past Tours.«
<msev-> nč ne piše kašni kok bojo visok šli al pa link na profil
<msev-> aja je
<msev-> link na profil
<msev-> ok
<yang> a un Naval je se kej dober ?
<CrazyLemon> nadal*
<msev-> Albertville / Saint-Gervais Mont Blanc
<msev-> ja učash je bil Kralj Peska :D
<msev-> kralj Rolland Garrossa
<yang> men se zdi ziv dolgcas tenis gledat
<msev-> sam zj je poškodovan zadnje leta skoz neki zj je mogu odpovedat nastop
<msev-> yang, takle mamo :D
<msev-> men je tut golf zanimiv gledat :D
<msev-> hahah
<yang> jst edin kaksno atletsko prvenstvo gledam, k je vsakih 5 min. druga disciplina
<msev-> Montpellier / Mont Ventoux 185KM tole bo dobr
<msev-> yang, a nimaš potrpljenja :D
<yang> mah kaj bom skoz eno in isto gledu, brezveze
<msev-> učer sm bil na fuzbal tekmi slo-tur
<yang> haha a res
<yang> si navijal
<msev-> in me je presenetl da so ljudje tok pošteni da sm dobu nazaj marele
<yang> a so se drl ER-DO-GAN ER-DO-GAN
<msev-> Vielha Val d'Aran / Andorre Arcalis
<msev-> nope nope
<msev-> so pa ful navijal
<msev-> tapravi navijači
<msev-> ne pa mi zavrti slovenci
<msev-> js sm se dru k nor pa ni pomagal
<yang> bi prsu lahk na eno pijaco kle mim
<msev-> ej CrazyLemon 8 pa 9 etapa bo top
<yang> ce bi splezal na streho bloka bi vidu direkt not v stadiuon
<msev-> yang, s fotram s bil :)..evo pol ti sploh ne rabš it na tekmo
<msev-> greš sam gor pa gledaš
<yang> ma jst zaprem vsa okna pa muzka na glas, da ne slisim ko se derejpo
<msev-> drgač pa to vzdušje fajn je blo bolš k doma gledat
<msev-> edin nevem zakaj so kr zaprl garaže a ti veš
<yang> ne
<yang> verjetno ker so bile polne
<msev-> zakaj ne nafilajo do konca garaže
<msev-> pa ne pomoje niso ble do konca
<yang> neki garaz imajo v najemu stanovalci
<msev-> aja
<yang> tisto pomoje ne smejo odpret
<msev-> ma nevem 1 uro sm prej pršu pa je blo vse zabit
<yang> morjo bit soz prazne
<msev-> nevem a moram it 2,5 ure prej že ke a kaj
<msev-> :D
<yang> ja sej nevem kok je garaz tm, tricetrt jih niso zgradil do konca
<yang> drugic
<yang> me poklic
<yang> bos noter pr men za rampo parkiru zastonj
<msev-> o zakon
<msev-> tnx
<yang> ja ni panike
<yang> za tiste 3 ure
<msev-> k je blo težko najdt
<yang> brezveze da se tm drenas
<msev-> jp
<msev-> http://meteo.arso.gov.si/ kko bi kle ta twitter feed si najlažje embeddov nekam?
<Seniorita> meteo.si - Uradna vremenska napoved za Slovenijo - Državna meteorološka služba RS - Državna meteorološka služba
<Seniorita> »ARSO - Agencija Republike Slovenije za okolje: Državna meteorološka služba - podatki o vremenu in podnebju.«
<msev-> a z iframeom a kko
<yang> ce mas wordpress so narjeni twitter plugini
<msev-> nope
<msev-> v ta node-red dashboard bi si dal bi si dal
<msev-> neko html kodo bi rad copy-pasteal
<CrazyLemon> !g embed twitter feed
<Seniorita> Embedded Timelines | Twitter Developers https://dev.twitter.com/web/embedded-timelines
<msev-> sm že najdu
<msev-> https://publish.twitter.com
<Seniorita> Twitter Publish
<msev-> dang
<msev-> neka failam v copypasteu
<msev-> :D
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: How To Get Nifty Screenshot tool Screencloud Running on Ubuntu 16.04  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/szasrGvWckw/force-install-screencloud-ubuntu-16-04
<msev-> možn da nism dobr prebral :P
<msev-> http://pastebin.com/pHq5NUXk zakaj je tole 20 vrstica narobe :D
<Seniorita> <!DOCTYPE html> <html> <title>W3.CSS</title> <meta name="viewport" content="w - Pastebin.com
<CrazyLemon> https://dev.twitter.com/web/embedded-timelines/user
<Seniorita> Embedded User Timeline | Twitter Developers
<Seniorita> »A user timeline displays the latest Tweets ordered from newest to oldest from a specific public Twitter account. The timeline includes a Follow button in the header to encourage new followers and a mention web intent footer to encourage new conversations specific to your Twitter account.«
<msev-> če hočm v tabu met
<msev-> v enmu tabu to v drugmu neki druzga
<msev-> anyone plz :D
<CrazyLemon> v tabu hočeš met meteosi timeline?
<CrazyLemon> ker je to tako pregledno in ker si meteosi timeline to zasluži?
<CrazyLemon> :D
<msev-> pač te tabi so mi bling in hočm met bling
<msev-> v enmu tabu bom mel twitter feed v drugem bom mel neke slikce od napovedi (moram še prašat kko jih ukradem)
<msev-> v tretjem pa Å¡e nevem
<CrazyLemon> bling je sinonim za nepreglednost
<msev-> pa še animacije hočm met
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon> seveda..pa vs text znotraj <marquee> tagov ane
<msev-> a se da krejzi
<msev-> da daš twitter feed notr
<msev-> une slikce radarska pa to mam pa s pikcam (kao v slideshowu)
<msev-> da klikam
<msev-> aveš zakaj mam tko
<msev-> da mn prostora zavzame na mobitlu npr
<msev-> kermu nj težim :D
<CrazyLemon> kaj a se da
<CrazyLemon> sj te nič ne razumem
<CrazyLemon> twitter feed pa radar pa ne vem kaj
<CrazyLemon> msev- pa tabi ti več prostora zavzamejo kot normalno oblikovana stran
<CrazyLemon> če veš kaj delaš seveda :)
<msev-> ne
<msev-> blage nimam
<msev-> v enih drugih tabih mi je ratal nardit
<msev-> v te h mojih pa ne
<msev-> moram pogruntat kaj sm tm drugač naredu kukr kle
<msev-> aha že vem
<msev-> al pa ne
<CrazyLemon> https://www.facebook.com/prekmurcisezajebavlemo/posts/488701391324499
<Seniorita> Å tudentje imajo izpit iz fizike pa... - Prekmurci se zajebavlemo | Facebook
<Seniorita> »Študentje imajo izpit iz fizike pa prvega nagovori profesor: "Predstavljajte si, da ste na vlaku v kupeju in vam je zelo vroče. Kaj storite!?" ..."Odprem...«
<msev-> actually mogoče bom res te tabe skenslov nevem
<zdobbie> .gif just do it
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/qvdqF0PGFPfyg/giphy.gif
<CrazyLemon> https://getbootstrap.com/examples/grid/
<Seniorita> Grid Template for Bootstrap
<CrazyLemon> msev- ^
<CrazyLemon> pa poglej kako se obnaša ko zmanjšaš prikazano površino
<msev-> mja
<msev-> CrazyLemon, sam a se res ne da tm v tab dat sam probov bi :D
<CrazyLemon> msev- seveda se da
<CrazyLemon> ti kr zrihtaj
<msev-> nevem kaj narobe delam :D
<CrazyLemon> verjetno copy pasteaš brez da bi premislil kaj sploh copypasteaš :)
<msev-> res je
<CrazyLemon> no..think before you ctrl+v
<CrazyLemon> and before you cross the road
<msev-> a moram nardit tutorial od htmlja
<CrazyLemon> naredi tutorial iz !g tutorial copy pasting
<Seniorita> Copy, Cut, and Paste Tutorial for Beginner's using Windows - YouTube https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P7GIpYjmc8M
<msev-> teli tabi pa progress bari so mi tak sexy element :D
<idioterna> yang: ne, parade ponosa so za idiote k ne priznavajo enakih pravic vsem
<msev-> A misls da ce bi ble vse pravice enake neb blo parad
<msev-> Pomoje bi vseen bls
<CrazyLemon> uhh..dobu sm sh1tload artičok :D
<CrazyLemon> vsaj 15-20
<slax0r> ew
<msev-> holly shizzle kašna nevihta je bla
<msev-> sm izklopu vse
<msev-> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<msev-> .toča
<jabuk> Verjetnost toče: http://meteo.arso.gov.si//uploads/probase/www/warning/graphic/warning_hp-sr_si-sea_latest.jpg
<msev-> u neugodno severno pa zahodno od kranja je bla toča
<CrazyLemon> dont be silly
<CrazyLemon> zunaj sonce
<CrazyLemon> ti pa o toči
<msev-> ti čist v sanjskem svetu živiš
<msev-> :D
<msev-> haha
<msev-> sam maš pa zato wierd narečje
<msev-> :D
<msev-> al pa ne ti ne tok :D
<msev-> evo un twitter feed sem že rešu
<msev-> mal premal sm copypasteov:D
<CrazyLemon> nemogoče
<pitastrudl> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dP9Wp6QVbsk
<Seniorita> Die Woodys - Fichtl's Lied - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Eine Produktion von Tony Marshall Superhitparade der Volksmusik 1984«
<msev-> zj se moram po spomnt kaj bi dal v drug pa tretji tab :D
<msev-> haha
<msev-> http://meteo.arso.gov.si/
<Seniorita> meteo.si - Uradna vremenska napoved za Slovenijo - Državna meteorološka služba RS - Državna meteorološka služba
<Seniorita> »ARSO - Agencija Republike Slovenije za okolje: Državna meteorološka služba - podatki o vremenu in podnebju.«
<msev-> very CrazyLemon kako uno na desni strani Aktualno-stanje napovedi opozorila celo to zadevo skopiram
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon> msev- ffs ti boš skopiral cel internet v ta tvoj dashboard
<msev-> dats the plan
<msev-> :D
<msev-> lej to CrazyLemon http://meteo.arso.gov.si/uploads/meteo/app/inca/?par=si0zm
<Seniorita> meteo.si weather maps - INCA/SI
<Seniorita> »Trenutno vreme in zelo kratkoročna avtomatizirana napoved INCA/SI«
<msev-> odkril sm neki
<msev-> this is amaze
<msev-> dang kko nj embeddam to
<msev-> need to embed asap
<msev-> coolness factor too high
<zdobbie_> someone help the brotha out
<CrazyLemon> svašta! SV AŠTA!
<CrazyLemon> msev- https://paste.sh/6VLdCzOD#QMQIkZ7zgJUoOehqO5A2N1m5
<Seniorita> paste.sh · encrypted pastebin
<CrazyLemon> igraj se
<msev-> o yes ratal mi je
<msev-> o hvala CrazyLemon
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon> msev- boš naredu en video tega tvojega dashboarda
<msev-> http://imageshack.com/i/pmE7VTvGp
<CrazyLemon> me zanima kako je vse skup nametano not
<Seniorita> ImageShack - Slika 001.png
<Seniorita> »Store and share all of your images @ IMAGESHACK.com«
<zdobbie_> sveta asta?
<msev->  lol
<msev->  tale mapa je kukr triglav api scena
<msev-> oz. triglav vreme scena
<msev-> zakon stuff
<idioterna> evo, sm bil ob 17h narocen pr zdravniku
<idioterna> ob 16:50 je ratala ujma
<idioterna> kaj je blo k sm bil not ne vem
<idioterna> ampak ko sm vn prsu je bla spet ujma
<idioterna> ampak sm sabo nosu eno hudo tehnolosko civilizacijsko pridobitev
<idioterna> marelo!
<idioterna> in nism moker, razn po papucah
<CrazyLemon> kolesariš z marelo?
<CrazyLemon> weirdo
<CrazyLemon> pa v papucah
<CrazyLemon> c c c
<LorD_DDooM> ^^ je rekel tip, ko se skrije ob prvem oblaku.
<CrazyLemon> nope! včeraj sem šel čeprav je bil oblak!
<CrazyLemon> ampak vseeno natikače pustim doma! :)
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: sej mam MARKENRAD!
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: neki temu podobnga
<idioterna> https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/d7/dc/0f/d7dc0fdf6715ff9896fe9e0cd11aafe4.jpg
<idioterna> mejhn drugacne barve no
<idioterna> ampak ma strehe pa luc pa to
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: bos prevedu https://github.com/JuliaRedaMEP/endgeoblocking.eu
<Seniorita> GitHub - JuliaRedaMEP/endgeoblocking.eu: Campaign to end geoblocking in the European Union
<Seniorita> »endgeoblocking.eu - Campaign to end geoblocking in the European Union«
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ lots of text
<metalcamp> dz0ny_, je potrebno prevest samo json file?
<CrazyLemon> ja
<metalcamp> hm... saj ni tako grozno veliko
<CrazyLemon> če ti se ne da je tudi ena vrstica velikko :>
<CrazyLemon> pa Å¡e..geoblocking?
<CrazyLemon> maš kak pameten prevod za to? :D
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<metalcamp> geo-blokiranje | blokiranje na podlagi geografske lokacije
<metalcamp> saj je nekje podrobnejša razlaga
<CrazyLemon> geoblokiranje je meh
<metalcamp> tape in description razložita
<metalcamp> grem čeknit če je v islovarju
<CrazyLemon> ni
<metalcamp> mja, prevod je... hrvaški
<CrazyLemon> geopreprečevanje !
<CrazyLemon> :D
<metalcamp> lol
<metalcamp> večinoma so vsi prevodi taki
<CrazyLemon> jah nič lol !
<metalcamp> geo blokiranje
<metalcamp> ali pa ono kar sem zgoraj napisal
<metalcamp> prepreči geopreprečevanje
<metalcamp> sajn rajt nao
<metalcamp> mah... Å¡e sta uporablja ta izraz
<CrazyLemon> http://bos.zrc-sazu.si/cgi/a03.exe?name=sskj_testa&expression=prepre%C4%8Diti
<Seniorita> Slovar slovenskega knjižnega jezika - izid poizvedbe.
<CrazyLemon> http://bos.zrc-sazu.si/cgi/neva.exe?name=ssbsj&tch=14&expression=zs%3D4278
<Seniorita> Slovar slovenskega knjižnega jezika - izid poizvedbe.
<yang> http://jp.si/BOlimpija.jpg Burek back in business
<idioterna> a pol ne rabm u zurich jutr
<yang> pejt s kolesom
<metalcamp> CrazyLemon, kaj pa toporišič pravi?
<idioterna> yang: sej mam ze tm kolo
<idioterna> 0, ajde
<CrazyLemon> metalcamp who dat
<LorD_DDooM> facebook generacija
<anny_> dan
<CrazyLemon> ne poznam teh mladeničev ki visijo na facebooku
<anny_> ?
<CrazyLemon> anny_ ne no..pa ravno je idioterna Å¡el stran
<anny_> o sveta sreča!
<anny_> izpod dežja pod kap
<anny_> huston, we have a problem
<anny_> https://support.jwplayer.com/customer/portal/questions/13043590-jwplayer-7-not-work-in-firefox-on-linux
<Seniorita> JWPlayer 7 not work in Firefox on Linux | JW Player
<Seniorita> »JWPlayer 7 not work in Firefox on Linux.«
<anny_> jw player imajo na rtvslo http://4d.rtvslo.si/zivo/tvs1
<Seniorita> RTV 4D - RTV Slovenija
<Seniorita> »Multimedijski predvajalnik RTV Slovenija; sporedi, ogled programov v živo prek spleta, arhiv oddaj in prispevkov«
<anny_> skratka, ne morem gledati
<CrazyLemon> sj maš tv2go
<dz0ny_> anny_: pa rtvslo5dmaš tud
<dz0ny_> aja v zivo
<dz0ny_> nja tist ne bo slo
<LorD_DDooM> Saj RTV4D dela na FF
<anny_> anyway...potem se zbudimo s prstom v riti
<yang> anny_: si gledala houston we have a problem ?
<CrazyLemon> ko si že pri riti
<CrazyLemon> evo anny_ neki zate
<CrazyLemon> http://siol.net/trendi/potovanja/med-krizarkami-ki-priplujejo-v-koper-tudi-svingerska-419034
<Seniorita> Med križarkami, ki priplujejo v Koper, tudi svingerska - siol.net
<Seniorita> »Koper se vse bolj uveljavlja kot eno od pristanišč, kjer se ustavljajo velike turistične križarke. Med ladjami, ki se bodo tam zasidrale prihodnje leto, bo tudi ena z nekoliko drugačnim konceptom.«
<anny_> jest mam problem tukaj
<anny_> CrazyLemon, ja sm videla
<yang> anny_: si gledala houston we have a problem ?
<anny_> nisem
<yang> jst sem danes
<anny_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Octoshape
<Seniorita> Octoshape - Community Help Wiki
<anny_> kako namestim ia32-sun-java6-bin
<yang> apt-get install
<anny_> not working
<anny_> ne najde paketa
<yang> apt-file search ia32-sun-java6-bin
<CrazyLemon> .apt ia32-sun-java6-bin
<LorD_DDooM> Kaj kompliciraš, vse kar rabiš je octoshape plugin in flash, pa ti bo RTV4D delal na FF
<anny_> i give up
<anny_> govorite slovensko
<yang> CrazyLemon: dont lohka swingas po LGBT paradi, septermbra pa na krizarki
<yang> CrazyLemon: danes lohka swingas po LGBT paradi, septembra pa na krizarki
<CrazyLemon> yang dont lahk ti svingaš..lahk povabiš tudi domov z LGBT parade
<anny_> jaz lahko povabim kogarkoli! :)
<CrazyLemon> anny_ do it
<anny_> hmm...
<anny_> imam samo večjo izbiro
<yang> idioterna: kam se ti tko mudi a gres na parado ?
<anny_> ok, na chrome sedaj dela flash, ff se pa kuja
<anny_> vidim, da yanga matra, da bi Å¡el na parado
<yang> jst sem bil v mestu z roza majco pa dvojne hlace sem meu za vsak slucaj, sam nisem nobenga vidu
<CrazyLemon> ja..išče družbo ker ne želi bit osamljen na paradi
<anny_> no vidiš
<anny_> lepo
<anny_> poletje se bliža
<yang> anny_: a ti se tut kej po Metelkovi klatis ?
<anny_> nisem že dolgo bila tam
<yang> jaz grem samo kadar je druga godba
<yang> no ampak letos nisem su
<anny_> ne ljubim jazza
<yang> sej ni tolk jazza na drugi godbi
<anny_> ne maram tega
<yang> bolj etno-folk-rock
<anny_> letos greva na festival ljubljana
<yang> tisto so pa bolj resne zadeve
<yang> jaz grem edino na kreslina konec avgusta tisto je fajn
<anny_> saj
<yang> hodim ze tradicionalno
<anny_> sem za resne zadeve
<yang> on vedno nardi dober zur-koncert
<yang> sem se spomnil, da bi bilo pametno pocasi kupiti karte
<anny_> jup
<anny_> sedaj so še znižane
<yang> na opero pa balet pa ne hodim, tega je najvec na festivalu ljubljana
<yang> mislim sej je cel kup drugih tudi zastonjskih dogodkov poleti
<yang> treba je iti v akcijo pa nabrati flyerje po muzejih
<yang> da ves kaj vse se dogaja
<anny_> http://tinyurl.com/gv3w9cs
<yang> klele mam ljubljana castle, filharmonija, mesec fotografije in kino siska
<yang> CrazyLemon: sej na ladji je edino kar je zanimivo to da sexas, drgac je ziv dolgcajt
<yang> sam morje
<yang> vse naokol
<CrazyLemon> yang sej..zato so havaji tako dolgočasni
<anny_> imam v načrtu eno križarjenje
<yang> CrazyLemon: pa se internet je predrag in prepocasen za kaksno dolgotrajno rabo
<CrazyLemon> yang seveda..ker kaj bi bile počitnice brez interneta
<anny_> kakšen je že ukaz da odpre datoteko v terminalu?
<anny_> vim?
<anny_> touch?
<CrazyLemon> nano?
<CrazyLemon> pico?
<CrazyLemon> vi?
<CrazyLemon> emacs?
<anny_> .xml
<CrazyLemon> kakšno igrico se gremo?
<CrazyLemon> nano moje-sex-pocitnice.xml
<yang> vim, potem pa "escape" :q!
<yang> ce ne zelis shraniti sprememb
<yang> ce zelis shraniti spremembe pa "escape" :wq
<anny_> sem že
<anny_> z nano
<anny_> za shranitev pritisneš ctrl+x potem te vpraša
<yang> ja
<anny_> Å¡e vendo ne vem, kako je s tisto javo
<yang> ceprav nano ne odpira pravilno datotek, ki imajo daljse linije
<yang> nekako jih sam poravnava
<yang> mogoce so zdaj to popravili, ne uporabljam vec tega
<yang> vcasih se je temu "nano" programu reklo "pico"
<anny_> no, zdaj dela na FF in Chrome
<anny_> uf
<anny_> LorD_DDooM, pridi po kakšen gel na okrepčevalnico
<anny_> CrazyLemon, preučujem terminal :P
<anny_> včasih zamešam ukaze
<anny_> čist preveč je vsega
<CrazyLemon> anny_
<CrazyLemon> !g linux ukazi
<Seniorita> Osnovni Linux ukazi – Ubuntu Slovenija https://www.ubuntu.si/linux-ukazi/
<yang> to je dobra razpredelnica
<CrazyLemon> vem..
<CrazyLemon> :D
<anny_> hvaaaalaaa!
<CrazyLemon> sicer malo pomankljiva
<anny_> vemo, kdo jo je napisal
<CrazyLemon> ampak ok
<CrazyLemon> pa pain in the arse jo je vzdrževat..ker wordpress rad pobriše vse presledke
<anny_> ccc
<yang> CrazyLemon: probaj #comment dodati nad ukazom ali pod ukazom, v tem primeru ne potrebujs presledkov
<anny_> http://howtodocomputing.blogspot.si/2013/01/all-you-need-to-know-about-linux.html
<Seniorita> { Bet The Code & Hack Around }: All You Need To Know About Linux Commands
<yang> pa potem med enim in drugim ukazom das prazno vrstico
<CrazyLemon> yang naah...pol je nepregledno
<CrazyLemon> v bistvu je moja želja interaktivni javascript terminal
<anny_> \o/
<CrazyLemon> nevihta time!
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<CrazyLemon> http://en.blitzortung.org/live_dynamic_maps.php?map=10
<Seniorita> Lightning & Thunderstorms - live real time Google Maps
<Seniorita> »Blitzortung.org provides lightning and thunderstorm information in real time on maps for USA, United Kingdom, Australia, new Zealand, Europa, Africa, Asia and other Countries.«
<yang> skoz mam filing da je petek, k sem se dva dni fraj
<anny_> tukaj pa noče in noče padat
<CrazyLemon> toliko časa potrebuješ da se zbrihtaš po paradi?
<anny_> samo grmi in se mršči
<CrazyLemon> ti pa si hardcore!
<yang> mene je prej malo opralo, ko sem sel iz kina
<anny_> jup!
<anny_> jang ni od muh!
<CrazyLemon> anny_ poznaš kak priljubljen najstniški hešteg?
<anny_> zakaj?
<yang> nisem bil v kinu ze vec kot leto , ampak tale film se je splacal pogledat
<zdobersek> ok, will bite
<zdobersek> yang: kter film?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek whhhhhyyyy
<zdobersek> rawrrr
<CrazyLemon> anny_ coz i wanna be cool?
<yang> ta film kako so jugoslovani americanom prodal raketni program od virca
<yang> houston we have a problem
<yang> priporocam ogled
<anny_> #kimkardashian
<anny_> zdobersek...zakaj grizeš?
<CrazyLemon> kje so zdaj lgbtjevci..mavrica je pri meni!
<CrazyLemon> lgbtjevke?
<CrazyLemon> karkolipač
<yang> na Metelkovi al pa protestirajo pred Rogom
<anny_> eh...tam zanimaš samo moško populacijo
<anny_> ti je to všeč?
<yang> jaz ne bom pozabil, ko so me enkrat fantje na Metelkovi poslali v Tiffany, ko sem mel kaksnih 20 let, so rekli "pejt nam tja po pijaco"
<anny_> zadnjič sem videla super stran za učenje ukazne vrstice, zdaj jo pa ne najdem /:
<yang> pol mi pa un kelner vrne zua dve pesti drobiza po 5 tolarjev
<anny_> jupiii!
<LorD_DDooM> anny_: letos ne furam, ker bomo navijali na glavnem klancu.
<anny_> ah, damn
<anny_> na kladju?
<yang> Pol so se mi smejali k sem reku "ti tam so me neki cudno gledali, kaj pa je to za en plac"
<anny_> boš držal cev z vodo? :)
<LorD_DDooM> Ne, na Mali Franji
<LorD_DDooM> na taevlki ne rabijo motivacije :)
<anny_> eh...uni so norci
<anny_> raje nimam opravka z njimi
<LorD_DDooM> Saj uni se itaq ne ustavljajo na štantih, tko da ti nimaš problemov
<anny_> nope
<yang> LorD_DDooM: kaj se ti Ironmena udelezujes
<anny_> včasih kdo pridivja s 50 mimo, ampak ne damo vode
<LorD_DDooM> yang: ne, nimam želje po takih podvigih
<yang> jaz sem bil 1x slucajno na bledu ko je bil ironman
<yang> ravno tam pri kajakaskem centru so se v vodo metali
<yang> nisem niti vedel da se to dogaja tisti dan , slucajno sem padel tja
<idioterna> http://www.strava.com/activities/151955486
<yang> mam se neke fotke
<Seniorita> Bike Ride Profile | Franja is for normal people near Mali Losinj | Times and Records | Strava
<anny_> ni boljšega kot se vreč razgret v vodo
<yang> eni so bli stari kresi nad 50 let
<idioterna> dons sm pa podil enga z elektricnim downhill bajkom po hribih
<idioterna> je su po asfaltu gor
<anny_> koliko ur je do lošinja?
<yang> elektricen downhill bike =?
<idioterna> anny_: s kolesom?
<yang> kako pa to zgleda
<anny_> 13?
<idioterna> anny_: 11 voznje
<anny_> s kolesom
<idioterna> 13 je ce gres cez ucko
<idioterna> 9 ce res teras
<anny_> haha...ne hvala
<CrazyLemon> 3 če greš z avtom
 * anny_ bo Å¡la enkrat s kolesom na morje na obisk h CrazyLemon
<yang> ma ze z avtom traja vec k pol dneva da prides na losinj, jst sem sou enkrat, dolga je, ne grem vec
<idioterna> 11 je cez ilirsko pa na brestovo pa po cresu
<yang> sicer sem sel za en teden
<anny_> pa nekaj časa čakaš na trajekt
<yang> sej trajekt najvec casa pobere
<CrazyLemon> anny_ js bom pa Å¡el enkrat z vlakom v lj pa potem nazaj domov s kolesom!
<idioterna> js grem v split cez 2 tedna
<yang> pa je treba cez cres, pa pote mse na losij cez OMIÅ 
<anny_> letos bodo hrčolini zasolili cene da bo lušno
<idioterna> https://bou.si/rest/lj-split.png
<CrazyLemon> sam mal me skrbi kako iz ljubljane prit varno do vrhnike
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: cez horjul
<anny_> CrazyLemon, lahko naložiš pecikel na vlak
<anny_> samo imej v mislih, da jih ful kradejo
<CrazyLemon> anny_ vem..tako bom pršu v LJ :)
<LorD_DDooM> Čez Dobro preko Horjula, ali pa po novi-stari cesti preko Drenovega Griča
<LorD_DDooM> Dobrovo*
<anny_> tam je ful lepo
<LorD_DDooM> Čeprav tam so tko kretensko naredili kolesarsko
<idioterna> mhm
<anny_> v Horjulu sem bila prejšnji teden
<idioterna> js tut
<idioterna> v petek
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/batch/friday-slopes
<anny_> taka lepa podeželska pokrajina
<CrazyLemon> dejte kak gps track ali kaj
<anny_> ne merim več
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: https://www.strava.com/activities/76981425
<Seniorita> Bike Ride Profile | Z-BigAss-Domov near Ljubljana | Times and Records | Strava
<LorD_DDooM> CrazyLemon: pri meni si poglej, moja standardna 50km je čez Vrhniko
<LorD_DDooM> Tole ja, barje pa Horjul
<anny_> haha...okol riti v aržet
<idioterna> brb zivi morm zobe pogledat
<anny_> kaj vse čaka mlade očkote
<anny_> yang: #photooftheday
<yang> hm
<yang> nevem kaj je mislila s tem
<CrazyLemon> da se narišeš pri njej..obviously
<yang> ?
<yang> anny_:
<yang> ne stekam
<anny_> ja
<yang> ni tega kanala
<anny_> rekel si, kateri so priljubljeni hashtagi
<anny_> ta je ziher
<yang> nc nisem jaz to spraseval
<anny_> kdo pa je?
<yang> bu
<anny_> ni pomembno..
<CrazyLemon> torej sem nepomemben? v redu anny_ ..v redu
<anny_> neeeeee....ni bilo tako mišljeno
<idioterna> vcasih si super zobe umije, vcasih pa cist slabo
<idioterna> weird
<CrazyLemon> odvisno kak dan je bil :)
<anny_> samo nekako sem to pripisala yangu...z parado ponosa in temi forami
<yang> idioterna: a to mas uno pasto za otroke ko jo lahko pogoltnejo pa ne skoduje
<idioterna> ne
<idioterna> mam uno pasto za 6-12 k jo vn pluvajo
<anny_> to vsi paste omogočajo
<idioterna> mhm
<yang> paste z florom ni glih pametno dol goltat
<idioterna> choice is an illusion
<idioterna> fluor.
<LorD_DDooM> fluoridom*
<yang> aja fluoridom
<idioterna> fluorid mocno zmanjsa moznosti za nastanek kariesa
<yang> ja
<yang> mas pa tut paste brez tega, kao bio
<idioterna> slabo
<yang> neke indijske sem probal k so z nekega drevesa
<LorD_DDooM> Če fluoru dodaš malo ogljika, dobiš pa teflon!
<anny_> če kepo premoga stisneš pod velikim pritiskom, dobiš diamant!
<yang> http://www.daburinternational.com/brand/list/dabur-miswak
<Seniorita> Dabur International
<idioterna> anny_: mors predlagat hudralic press guyu
<CrazyLemon> madona si ti en hipi..glede na to da marsikaj daš v usta yang ..mogoče ne bi bilo slabo it na parado
<anny_> kaj je to?
<idioterna> anny_: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCcMDMoNu66_1Hwi5-MeiQgw
<yang> haha
<Seniorita> Hydraulic Press Channel - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Wanna see stuff getting crushed by hydraulic press? This is the right channel for you. New videos and new stuff to crush every week.«
<yang> idoterna nej gre, ce se ze ma za podpornika LGBT
<anny_> mislim, da je yang danes zadetek¨
<anny_> mora biti hudo dobra roba
<anny_> še za nas kaj prišparaj
<yang> od pepsija clovek glih ni zadet
<anny_> sladkor vpliva na iste centre v možganih kot heroin
<anny_> kofein tudi ni ravno...nedolžen
<yang> jst sem sam bolj zbujen
<yang> ce dost tega spijem
<yang> pa mal bolj zivahen
<idioterna> jsm dons na endorfinih
<anny_> jaja
<anny_> zadetki vsi
<anny_> včeraj so preverili zdravstveno stanje
<idioterna> https://bou.si/rest/doppel.png
<yang> cigavo
<anny_> moje
<anny_> s tem
<anny_> http://www.ditera.eu/klinika___diagnostika/analiza_telesne_sestave/
<Seniorita> Analiza telesne sestave - Medicinski center DITERA - diagnostika, terapija, raziskovanje
<Seniorita> »Ultrazvočna ambulanta, internistični pregled, ESWT, anticelulitna terapija AWT, preventivni pregledi, managerski pregledi, CCSVI pri multipli sklerozi, analiza telesne sestave, bolezni žil, bolezni sečil, ateroskleroza, ultrazvočni arhiv slik«
<idioterna> kul
<anny_> prenizko težo imam
<idioterna> kok casa se mas?
<anny_> 50 let
<idioterna> isto k js!
<anny_> čist preveč
<anny_> zdrava ko pes
<idioterna> ceprov mislm da smo mi ze generacija k si bo loh kupla everlasting life
<yang> eh
<idioterna> pa se bomo mogl odloct da mamo dost
<anny_> ne bi
<yang> pravjo da kar zajebes v prvih 30 letih glede zdravja, ne mors pol kaj dost popravit, odvisno kako zivis
<anny_> marsikaj lahko popraviš
<idioterna> vse se da popravt
<idioterna> sam budget rabs
<yang> ne da se, mascobe ne grejo iz krvi ven
<anny_> samo je težje ko se te loti kronična bolezen
<idioterna> sej zamenas kri
<yang> na zile se limajo
<idioterna> kaj se pa zamudis
<idioterna> ce loh za levkemijo loh pa tut za holesterol
<yang> so neke tablete sicer
<yang> k delajo zile bolj prevodne
<yang> sam majo verjetn tut stranske ucinke, ponavad jih dajo ce si nagnjen k infarktu
<idioterna> a nitroglicerin
<yang> nevem
<yang> pac odpravljajo mascobe iz zil
<anny_> eh
<anny_> bz
<yang> mislim ziher niso kr tko za jemat, ce res nimas tezav s srcem
<yang> bolje je bolj zdravo jesti in se gibati
<idioterna> aja ne nitroglicerin je prot infarktu
<idioterna> ma ti itak pravs da mi pretiravamo
<anny_> vse, kar prodajajo v lekarni je mucin dim
<anny_> kar je v prosti prodaji
<idioterna> to pa ni res
<anny_> Å¡e tisto kar je na recept je bolj tako
<idioterna> ricola so kr dobri bomboni
<yang> ma ja tista prosta prodaja ni nic ,te tablece prot mascobam so na recept ki ti ga predpise kardiolog
<anny_> ricolo imajo tudi v trgovini
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> to je pa res
<anny_> imam v mislih razne žavbe, kreme, tinkture , prehranska dopolnila in to sranje
<anny_> pa vedno, ko pridem v lekarno, je vrsta!
<anny_> delujejo na podoben princip kot jasnovidke
<anny_> obljuba boljšega življenja
<yang> anny_: ceprav majo pa boljso kozmetiko kot npr muller in drogerimarkt
<idioterna> ma brusnice za caj nardit so cist legit
<anny_> katera je to ?
<idioterna> recimo
<idioterna> al pa slez
<yang> anny_: pac tista eucerin pa vichy
<yang> pa avon
<anny_> o fak
<anny_> meni sta oba uničila kožo
<anny_> sploh vichy je sranje
<anny_> sam alkohol
<yang> jst kr natura sibirica uporabljam in nimam problemov
<idioterna> vichy ma ene hude prot prhljaju
<idioterna> loh pa tut ne uporabljas sampona, pa nimas prhljaja
<anny_> ne uporabljam
<anny_> kuham svojo žajfo
<yang> natura sibirica je anti-alergena
<idioterna> aja js se pa sam z vodo
<idioterna> pa je kr uredu
<anny_> tista je najboljša
<idioterna> mislm zdej sm itak plesast no
<idioterna> tko da z lasmi res nimam velik dela
<idioterna> razn tistimi k so se v nos preselil :)
<yang> nevem meu sem sampon eucerin skoz me je glava pekla
<anny_> vsa trgovska mila me pečejo po sluznici
<yang> odkar mam to natura sibirica pa je bols
<anny_> če bo kdo kuhal milo, dam recept
<yang> ma drogerimarkt, pa muller kozmetika je vsa odisavljena in tisto drazi kozo
<anny_> mislim, da je lug večji problem
<yang> ta natura sibirica je iz nekih rastlin k samo v sibiriji rastejo in so se izkazale za dobre
<yang> pr eucerinu majo urea noter
<yang> pri zelo izsuseni kozi naj bi urea pomagala
<yang> pri celjenju
<anny_> pomaga pitje velio vode
<yang> jaz spijem veliko
<yang> mogoce to pmaga
<anny_> mogoče
<anny_> grem jest
<anny_> lp
<yang> cao
<idioterna> srecno
<anny_> Hvala LorD_DDooM
<anny_> edini normalen tukaj :P
<idioterna> LorD_DDooM: povej ji da podpiras equal rights za istospolno usmerjene
<anny_> nak...ne bo ti uspelo
<anny_> hihi
<LorD_DDooM> anny_: jaz podpiram equal rights za istospolno usmerjene.
<idioterna> mislm, itak ce so equal rights pol so za vse
<anny_> to si copy pejstal
<idioterna> ce ne niso equal
<anny_> idioterna, si se že zapletel
<anny_> daj razmisli o zgornjem stavku in ponovno sugeriraj
<yang> http://www.delo.si/prosti-cas/zdravje/sit-sem-zeninih-grozenj.html
<Seniorita> Odnosi: Sit sem ženinih groženj
<anny_> naslednjič
<Seniorita> »Objavljamo pismo bralca, ki mu je žena predlagala, da bi še več delal, medtem ko bi ona pustila službo.«
<anny_> papa
<yang> soseda mi je kupla strudel iz avstrije, bbl
<CrazyLemon> men se zdi da je tale yang taprav busanc..vse je boljše če je iz avstrije/nemčije
<idioterna> itak
<idioterna> ta anny pa tut nc ne steka
<zdobbie> taprava sta
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/batch/doppel
<idioterna> zdobbie: kdu?
<zdobbie> the gullible and the homophobic
<idioterna> aja
<zdobbie> C L E G A N E B O W L
<zdobbie> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<dz0ny_> https://youtu.be/5kZZdp727ek
<Seniorita> Space Station Live : Astronaut Jeff Williams Enters BEAM Expandable Module - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Aboard the International Space Station, Expedition 47 Flight Engineer Jeff Williams of NASA opened the hatch to the Bigelow Expandable Activity Module (BEAM)...«
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ live live?
<CrazyLemon> https://github.com/Netflix/vmaf
<Seniorita> GitHub - Netflix/vmaf: Perceptual video quality assessment based on multi-method fusion.
<Seniorita> »vmaf - Perceptual video quality assessment based on multi-method fusion.«
<CrazyLemon> interesting sh1t
<jabuk> M 1.2 > 10.km SZ od METLIKE @07/06/2016 00:32:44  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.7+N,+15.22+E
#ubuntu-si 2016-06-07
<upd> .napoved
<jabuk> Ponoči se bo postopno razjasnilo.
<jabuk> Jutri bo večinoma sončno z nekaj kopaste oblačnosti. V gorskem svetu bo popoldne možna kakšna nevihta. Najnižje jutranje temperature bodo od 9 do 13, ob morju 15, najvišje dnevne od 22 do 27 stopinj C.
<upd> .morje
<jabuk> Postaja Debeli Rtič (Zora) - Jadransko morje: 22.3°C
<jabuk> Postaja OB Piran (NIB) - Jadransko morje: 22.5°C
<jabuk> Postaja Koper - kapitanija - Jadransko morje: 22.6°C
<idioterna> zurich ftw
<napsy> jutro
<slax0r> win of what?
<jabuk> http://www.gifbin.com/bin/20048442yu.gif
<slax0r> olympics?
<slax0r> in jutro
<dz0ny_> lol
<dz0ny_> prodajo melajo za 25 let slovenije
<dz0ny_> po fakin telefonu
<dz0ny_> za 100€
<dz0ny_> nuts
<zdobbie> prodajo cesa?
<dz0ny_> medaljo
<dz0ny_> zihr gre 90% janši
<dz0ny_> :>
<zdobersek> credit where credit is due but maybe not
<zdobbie> idioterna: gratz I guess
<CrazyLemon> not graz..zurich
<CrazyLemon> see what i did there ^
<CrazyLemon> http://ageac.org/en/multimedia/scientist-says-he-found-definitive-proof-that-god-exists-2/
<Seniorita> Scientist says he found definitive proof that God exists.
<Seniorita> »One of the most respected scientists of today says he has found evidence of the action of a force "that governs everything." The theoretical physicist Michio Kaku claims to have developed a theory ...«
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: u joker
<CrazyLemon> ikr
<yang> idioterna: ce bi ti fizko dostudiral bi mogoce tud tega tipa razumel
<zdobersek> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r0yobZojRHg
<Seniorita> OOOOOOOOH SH*T - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Supa hot fire VS b-bone reaction«
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Firefox 47 Is Now Available to Download  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/hf3i3l3fLj8/firefox-47-available-download
<yang> Evo s cim se zabavajo ameriski najstniki https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=92M5qcjDkaU
<Seniorita> Fusing Atoms in My Bedroom - YouTube
<Seniorita> »This video shows the operation of Noah's and my fusion reactor. We are twin brothers who have great passion for the physical sciences. If you have any questi...«
<CrazyLemon> http://ark.intel.com/products/93790/Intel-Xeon-Processor-E7-8890-v4-60M-Cache-2_20-GHz
<Seniorita> Intel® Xeon® Processor E7-8890 v4 (60M Cache, 2.20 GHz) Specifications
<Seniorita> »Intel® Xeon® Processor E7-8890 v4 (60M Cache, 2.20 GHz) Specifications quick reference guide including specifications, features, pricing, compatibility, design documentation, ordering codes, spec codes and more.«
<CrazyLemon> na tem bi ubuntu kr laufal
<zdobersek> msev-: ^ ti si isku ksn pameten hardware
<CrazyLemon> also..not that expensive
<CrazyLemon> 7k USD
<idioterna> yang: kerga tipa
<CrazyLemon> the god fella
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: eh
<zdobersek> ja the god fella ma pa menda ksn doktorat iz fizike, a n
<CrazyLemon> baje da ma
<CrazyLemon> oziroma je v postopku pridobitve!
<zdobersek> wowzers!
<CrazyLemon> mogoče pa je ravno to njegova disertacija
<CrazyLemon> god exists -> god is a dj
<jabuk> M 1.2 > 4.km SZ od SEVNICE @07/06/2016 13:56:22  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.04+N,+15.29+E
<CrazyLemon> tale flixbus pa je kr cheap če se daleč voziš
<CrazyLemon> koper - munchen 30€
<CrazyLemon> oziroma munchen - koper
<CrazyLemon> medtem ko je koper - umag 14€ :D
<yang> morm se pozanimat kok je alpe adria bus do celovca
<yang> ce se sploh splaca z avtom it
<CrazyLemon> https://www.flixbus.com/bus/ljubljana
<Seniorita> Ljubljana Buses from € 9 → FlixBus
<yang> na letalisce se sigurno ne splaca
<Seniorita> »✔ Explore Ljubljana with FlixBus ✔ Show your ticket on your phone ✔ Wi-Fi & plug sockets on board ✔ Rebook or cancel your trip for free«
<yang> kul tole bom pa posredoval parim
<CrazyLemon> lj - dunaj 25€ ..kr cheap
<CrazyLemon> pa vsak dan vozi gor dol
<yang> v celovec gre baje 4x dnevno
<yang> alpe adria bus
<yang> fora je da ne rabis z avtom ker gre tudi do letalisca
<yang> k pol z avtom parkirnino placujes
<yang> idioterna: kvantna fizika
<yang>  In bosonic string theory, spacetime is 26-dimensional, while in superstring theory it is ten-dimensional.
<zdobersek> shameless copy-paste
<idioterna> yang: kvantna fizika ni tip
<zdobbie> LTE izven EU -- never fucking again
<pitastrudl> why
<pitastrudl> pri mobitelu sem imel tisti paket 7dni eu, 100mb high speed, potem ti omejijo
<pitastrudl> neveragain
<pitastrudl> hitrost tko 6kb/s
<pitastrudl> wtf
<zdobbie> 50EUR za 4MB
<zdobbie> not worth
<zdobbie> isto klici
<zdobbie> 10EUR za 6min
<pitastrudl> lol, to si biu ziher v Å¡vici
<zdobbie> dingdingdingdingding
<pitastrudl> jaz sem imel kao paket izven eu, in sem pozabil da Å¡vica ni v evropski uniji....
<pitastrudl> sem lepo uporabljal podatke, sej mam 1gb ane
<pitastrudl> in kr naenkrat neha delat in dobim na sms da sm zabiu limit
<pitastrudl> hvala Å¡vica
<CrazyLemon> Å¡vica ftw!
<CrazyLemon> je tko idioterna ?
<zdobbie> http://i.imgur.com/mM1erLT.png
<CrazyLemon> nothing wrong with prostitution! </msg_of_the_day>
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/zabava/moda/hillaryjin-govor-o-neenakosti-v-armaniju-za-12-000-dolarjev/395095
<Seniorita> Hillaryjin govor o neenakosti v Armaniju za 12.000 dolarjev :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Seniorita> »Hillary Clinton se je znašla na udaru kritikov zaradi svojega govora o neenakosti, za katerega si je oblekla 12.495 dolarjev vreden suknjič Giorgia Armanija.«
<zdobbie> u jell?
<CrazyLemon> i am
<CrazyLemon> u not?
<CrazyLemon> tist wordcloud je useless
<CrazyLemon> sploh se ne da printat s tistega
<CrazyLemon> vsaj ne da bi bilo lepo
<CrazyLemon> moram v inkscapeu spet recreateat tisto sliko
<CrazyLemon> in exportat v .eps da lahko pol v kopirnici odprejo v coreldraw
<zdobbie> so what u waiting for
<CrazyLemon> nothing..i already did it
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie mnenja/predlogi https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/17510489/Zaslonska%20slika%202016-06-07%2016-55-20.png ?
<CrazyLemon> eps se veliko slabše vidi kot pdf
<zdobbie> #4Eva
<zdobbie> #howcouldumiss
<CrazyLemon> #oh #nice #1
<zdobbie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M7lNBMGmGF0
<Seniorita> How do you do fellow kids - YouTube
<Seniorita> »How do you do fellow kids - Steve Buscemi in 30 rock.«
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: ma ka pa vem
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: naceloma niso tok zlo bukovi
<idioterna> majo pa kr dost konzervativcov
<upd> CrazyLemon, #kakokulmajica ne sme biti navpično ker se težko prebere
<zdobbie> troo
<CrazyLemon> upd thats the point
<jabuk> M 1.4 > 12.km  J od JELÅ AN @07/06/2016 18:04:36  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.39+N,+14.29+E
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Firefox 47 Released, Here’s What’s New  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/hf3i3l3fLj8/firefox-47-available-download
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: wheres the point
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie at the end of the road
<zdobbie> c u there then
<CrazyLemon> i'm the guy with ubuntu.si bibs and shirt
<CrazyLemon> http://www.enaa.com/oddelki/racunalnistvo/izd_206_etmfg2hx5qcz_gigabyte_graficna_kartica_gtx_1080__8gb
<Seniorita> GIGABYTE grafi�na kartica GTX 1080, 8GB GDDR5X, PCI-E 3.0
<Seniorita> »GIGABYTE grafi�na kartica GTX 1080, 8GB GDDR5X, PCI-E 3.0 - GV-N1080D5X-8GD-B lahko najugodneje kupite na EnaA.com. Sodoben prijazen nakup GIGABYTE grafi�na kartica GTX 1080, 8GB GDDR5X, PCI-E 3.0 - GV-N1080D5X-8GD-B. Zagotovljena hitra in zanesljiva dostava na va� naslov.«
<CrazyLemon> beštja
<zdobbie> rawr
<jabuk> M 2.3 > 2.km SV od NOVEGA MESTA @07/06/2016 20:10:37  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.81+N,+15.19+E
<yang> rs> I like that bernie is out because it means all the bernie supporters will cry
<zdobersek> I cried before Bernie was out
<CrazyLemon> a je bernie out?
<idioterna> ne
<zdobersek> zlo blizu
<CrazyLemon> can he see the light?
<yang> ie_> i wish bernie would win... americans need a good eye opener to the idiots they keep voting for
<jabuk> http://i.imgur.com/lmmBt.gif
<idioterna> hillary mora dobit vec k 77% glasov ce hoce zmagat outright
<zdobersek> sans superdelegates
<idioterna> brb, boarding
<zdobbie> kle majo novo rundo
<zdobbie> pa dank video
<zdobbie> https://podcrto.si/podpri/
<CrazyLemon> skrbnik donatorjev..nice job title
<zdobersek> tis pa kaj?
<zdobersek> ubuntu.si manager?
<zdobersek> the dankest of em all
<zdobersek> can't even manage me
<jabuk> M 2.1 > 2.km SV od NOVEGA MESTA @07/06/2016 20:43:06  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.81+N,+15.19+E
<CrazyLemon> js sm tist dude k je edina mona pri ubuntu.si :)
<zdobersek> deklica za vse
<zdobersek> literally
<zdobersek> as in figuratively
<CrazyLemon> literally..edina deklica
<zdobersek> se sasa je sla
<CrazyLemon> but not quite literally
<CrazyLemon> sasa nikoli ni bila prisotna da bi lahko sla :D
<zdobersek> ni res!
<CrazyLemon> a da ne? :D
<CrazyLemon> nikoli ni organizirala niti enga dogodka kot 'koordinatorica prevodov' :D
<zdobersek> pac se nasloni na vseprisotno digitalizacijo
<zdobersek> ne rabmo face2face
<CrazyLemon> sej nism niti mislu na f2f
<CrazyLemon> ;)
<zdobersek> kk
<zdobersek> bai
<CrazyLemon> baai
<zdobbie> lol no
<jabuk> https://i.imgur.com/BiSkH5D.png
<zdobbie> still here
<CrazyLemon> i know
<CrazyLemon> thats why i said baai
<yang> https://i.imgur.com/0A9o4ir.jpg
<CrazyLemon> o matjaz je spet začel igrat insurgency :D
<yang> A ve kdo kak vic ?
<yang> Se pogovarjate dve zenski v bifeju "Sem slisala, da imajo Madžari dolge". "Jaz pa sem slisala da imajo indijanci debele" pravi druga. Pa slisi to moski pri sosednji mizi in rece "Naj se vama predstavim - Istvan Winetou"
<CrazyLemon> A ve kdo kak dober vic ?
<dz0ny_> HAHAHA
<CrazyLemon> očitno dz0ny_ prebral dobr vic..dej še nam skopiraj da se tudi mi nasmejemo :)
<dz0ny_> https://www.reddit.com/r/sysadmin/comments/4mzmle/hpe_bought_its_way_into_the_new_star_trek_movie/
<Seniorita> HPe bought its way into the new Star Trek movie ... It's worse than you think. : sysadmin
<Seniorita> »1 points and 11 comments so far on reddit«
<CrazyLemon> HPe ?
<CrazyLemon> envy?
<CrazyLemon> enterprise!
<CrazyLemon> http://www.24ur.com/novice/slovenija/place-studentskih-funkcionarjev-se-primerjajo-s-placami-direktorjev-koliko-dejansko-naredijo-za-studente.html
<Seniorita> 24ur.com - Plače študentskih funkcionarjev se primerjajo s plačami direktorjev. Koliko dejansko naredijo za študente?
<Seniorita> »Plače direktorjev študentskih organizacij pri nas se prav lahko primerjajo s pravimi direktorskimi plačami, izplačujejo si tudi do 6700 evrov bruto. Kakšen je nadzor nad milijoni evrov, ki se vsako leto stekajo v študentske organizacije? In kaj se dogaja z velikim projektom Kampus, v katerega so vložili tri milijone evrov študentskega denarja?«
<CrazyLemon> totalni carji
<yang> CrazyLemon: javi se za studentskega funkcionarja
<CrazyLemon> yang nism v nobeni partiji! torej nič ne bo
<yang> pa vclani se v partijo
<yang> kaj te pa stane
<yang> Mors ze zgodaj zacet, da bos lahko enkrat predsednik
<CrazyLemon> jah pol je že prepozno
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, samo probaval sem zakaj server ne dela :D
<CrazyLemon> matjaz lažeš! že zadnjič sm vidu da igraš :>
<matjaz> sem postavljal server :D
<CrazyLemon> mhhmmmmm
<msev-> hello
<msev-> CrazyLemon, dons sm bil na morju
<msev-> sm vidu želvo
<msev-> 1m velko :D
<msev-> ful dobr
<msev-> a si ti že kdaj vidu
<upd> a to uno iz maribora
<msev-> to pa nevem :D
<msev-> a se tko imenujejo kšn navijači
<msev-> vidu sm "Glavato Kareto"
<upd> ql
<yang> v Piranskem akvariju ?
<msev-> lol ne
<msev-> v morju not
<msev-> tko 5-10m od obale
<yang> Želve dihajo s pljuči. Če ne morejo do gladine morja, utonejo. S pljuči dihamo tudi ljudje. Pljuča so organ, ki prejemajo kisik in ga oddajajo v vse celice.
<yang> kul
<yang> nisem se videl tok velike zelve
<yang> mogoce v kaksnem zivalskem vrtu
<yang> Mel sem rdecevratke kot otrok
<yang> pol smo jo dali na vrt
<yang> se je zakopala pozimi v zemljo
<yang> in je bla v hibernaciji cez zimo, spomladi pa je spet ozivela
<yang> http://www.zurnal24.si/nov-avtoprevoznik-bo-slovence-vozil-v-tujino-clanek-272164
<Seniorita> Nov avtoprevoznik bo Slovence vozil v tujino - zurnal24
<Seniorita> »Sredi meseca na slovenski trg vstopa nov ponudnik avtobusnih prevozov, Flixbus, ki bo potnike vozil v tujino. Vozovnice od pet evrov naprej.«
<msev-> ja to je zanimiv k hibernirajo pozim
<msev-> :D
#ubuntu-si 2016-06-08
<zdobbie_> eek http://edition.cnn.com/election/primaries/states/ca/Dem
<Seniorita> 2016 Election Center – Presidential Primaries and Caucuses – 2016 Election Center – CNNPolitics.com
<pitastrudl> .morje
<jabuk> Postaja Debeli Rtič (Zora) - Jadransko morje: 22.3°C
<jabuk> Postaja OB Piran (NIB) - Jadransko morje: 22.4°C
<jabuk> Postaja Koper - kapitanija - Jadransko morje: 23.2°C
<zdobersek> damn
<zdobersek> .jezera
<CrazyLemon> msev- ti al si nekaj čudnega jedel, pil, inhaliral, prejel intravenozno v telo ali pa si sanjal.. ker naše morje ni ravno znano po želvah..verjetno z razlogom :D
<yang> CrazyLemon: to se motis, poglej kje se laho giblje carotta carotta
<CrazyLemon> korenček se ne giblje
<yang> mas oznaceno da je lahko tudi v mediteranskem morju
<yang> sej vsake toliko pride tudi kaksen morski pes k nam
<yang> ali pa celo kit
<msev-> CrazyLemon, vidu sm želvo, legit :D
<msev-> to je blo vrjetn onceinalifetime
<CrazyLemon> msev- men se zdi da si ti vidu nutrijo pa si sam si zelo želel da bi bila želva
<zdobbie_> msev-: a v mariboru?
<msev-> podgano pa že ločm od želve
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon> ampak ne ločiš podgane od nutrije.. you said it all :)
<msev-> prov no pol pa bl kapibara scena :D
<msev-> 5m stran je bla no ne vidm tok slabo
<msev-> z očali dobr vim
<msev-> :D
<msev-> zdobbie_, ni bla hlastavka vrjetn
<msev-> če una plava v sladki vodi
<CrazyLemon> msev- si mel očala pod vodo?
<msev-> bil sm na pomolu
<CrazyLemon> mirage
<msev-> zlaufov vn iz vode k so se začel dret želva želva
<msev-> in sm lih do cajta pršu da sm jo še vidu
<msev-> dvakrat je pomolila glavo vn pa oklep je mela tut vn...pol se je pa sam potopila, pol je pa en fotr za njo hotu plavat amapk jo ni ujel, preveč hitra
<msev-> tko 5m je bla stran cca
<msev-> teta je rekla pa da je pred 2 letom 2 mrtve želve tm vidla
<msev-> sam ta je bla
<msev-> živa ker se je potopila pol
<zdobbie_> ... al je bla mrtva, ker je utonila?
<CrazyLemon> a koga iz LJ zanima predavanje o Ubuntuju, LO?
<zdobbie_> CrazyLemon: lol why
<CrazyLemon> 3x2uri..housing organizira
<msev-> a se bom kj nauču
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon> msev- dvomim..ni več upanja zate :)
<msev-> za mene bojo mogl 2x podaljšat predavanje
<msev-> k prvič ne bom nč dojel
<msev-> :D
<zdobersek> sej mas 3x po 2 uri
<CrazyLemon> aja..ko sm mislu predavanje o Ubuntu sm mislu da če koga zanima da predava o Ubuntuju, LO :)
<msev-> ej a kdo pozna enga developerja armbiana Igorja iz SLO
<napsy> msev-: zakaj pa ravno doticnega deva?
<msev-> https://github.com/igorpecovnik
<Seniorita> igorpecovnik (Igor Pečovnik) · GitHub
<Seniorita> »igorpecovnik has 11 repositories written in Shell, JavaScript, and C++. Follow their code on GitHub.«
<msev-> a pol če bom desktop varianto izbral
<msev-> mi boste lahko pomagal nazaj v headless varianto it
<msev-> da se nau desktop naloudal pa to
<CrazyLemon> zakaj bi pa sploh desktop varianto izbral? izbereš server pa je
<zdobersek> kdo?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ne ti.. zdobbie_
<zdobersek> kdo?
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie_
<zdobersek> he gone
<CrazyLemon> naah
<CrazyLemon> he hiding
<yang> msev-: zakaj pa bi imel raje armbian kot raspbian
<msev-> zato ker je boljši suppor
<msev-> t
<msev-> za orange pi
<msev-> pomoje
<msev-> ker raspbian je za raspberry pi
<msev-> :D
<yang> aha
<msev-> CrazyLemon, mogoče res
<msev-> server varianta ja
<yang> jst sam Milana Pečovnika poznham, k je Kralja Matjaža najdu v Peci
<zdobersek> what
<yang> http://www.gore-ljudje.net/novosti/7105/
<Seniorita> Bo kralj Matjaž nova atrakcija koroškega turizma? | Gore-ljudje
<Seniorita> »planID, Društvo za planinsko informatiko«
<yang> to mors it pogledat msev-
<lynxlynx> mal pretežka plezarija izgleda
<idioterna> yang: hillary ni zmagal
<msev-> Haha lowdam link goreljudje
<msev-> Zle vidu kle v lublan enga rolkarja majca brez rokavov une turske style hlace tricetrt. Mislm ce je hiphoper nj bo saj dec ne pa hipster
<zdobersek> ti bi tud ziher prepoved burke uvedu
<CrazyLemon> hipsters gonna hip.. on je pa bl wannabe casey neistat
<idioterna> msev-: kasn dec
<idioterna> a debel z debelimi zlatimi ketnami?
<msev-> Zdobersek ne to pa neb
<msev-> Sam hecn se mi zdi kko hocjo popularni zgledat
<msev-> Arso herokuapp - kok dni so prikazani potresi se na zemljevidu po dejanskem potresu
<napsy> si predstavljam nekaj sekund po potresu
<napsy> aja sm narobe razumel
<napsy> dunno
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Snaps Are Coming to Ubuntu Software — And You Can Help Test Them  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/ulozZyDumlE/ubuntu-software-center-snap-apps-testing
<jabuk> M 1.2 > 3.km  Z od MOKRONOGA @08/06/2016 15:05:07  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.95+N,+15.12+E
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<CrazyLemon> prekleti italijani..vse pošljejo k nam
<napsy> mi pa dalje hrvatom
<zdobbie> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<zdobbie> mmmmm
<CrazyLemon> go go go
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: How To Install Steam on Ubuntu 16.04 LTS  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/qgqgwgbPoBI/install-steam-on-ubuntu-16-04-lts
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 25.4°C @08.06.2016 14:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 49% severozahodnik 1.6 m/s (5.8 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:17:56, Kulminacija: 11:05:36, Sončni zahod: 18:53:16
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 35min 20s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> mmm..nice
<zdobersek> and here I am
<zdobersek> writing Java
<zdobersek> weeping, because I can rely on the tear collector
<CrazyLemon> java? wtf..od kdaj ti delaš v javi
<CrazyLemon> mene pa je dež ujel in sm mogu predčasno končat rundo
<CrazyLemon> bogih 38km
<CrazyLemon> no vsaj en PR
<zdobersek> I'm a man of many talents!
<CrazyLemon> so you say
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Scott Bouvier: Does Ubuntu Browser Need a New Icon?  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/1qEzvQYbaEM/ubuntu-browser-icon-too-similar-safari
<CrazyLemon> https://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/4n5r3s/hi_im_jerry_seinfeld_and_welcome_to_my_third_ama/
<Seniorita> Hi, I’m Jerry Seinfeld and welcome to my third AMA! : IAmA
<Seniorita> »The 8th Season of CCC premieres next Thursday, June 16th on Crackle and...«
<yang> Tega Seinfelda bi moral zagrebst skupaj z njegovo zbirko Porschejev
<yang> Ce je to ta igralec
<zdobbie> http://i.imgur.com/adzZWuT.gifv
<idioterna> a bit racist
<CrazyLemon> http://siol.net/novice/crna-kronika/kako-me-je-na-poti-v-sluzbo-prestregla-policija-in-me-prosila-ali-lahko-postanem-prica-pri-hisni-preiskavi-419222
<Seniorita> Kako me je na poti v službo prestregla policija in me prosila, ali lahko postanem priča pri hišni preiskavi - siol.net
<CrazyLemon> TIL
<CrazyLemon> ping
<jabuk> CrazyLemon: pong
<upd> https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/6/63/UK_EU_referendum_polling.svg
<yang> PINE64 Inc. <support@s.backerkit.com> Unsubscribe
<yang> 	
<yang> 12:14 AM (4 minutes ago)
<yang> 		
<yang> to me
<yang> Hi Jan Prunk,
<yang> Your order for PINE A64, First $15 64-Bit Single Board Super Computer has shipped!
#ubuntu-si 2016-06-09
<jabuk> M 1.6 > 2.km  V od NOVEGA MESTA @09/06/2016 02:17:16  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.8+N,+15.2+E
<zdobersek> like whaddup I got a sleep deficiency I didn't know about
<dz0ny_> a to je TIL?
<zdobbie_> can be
<msev-> zj sm si dodal Å¡e promet.si v dashboard :D
<CrazyLemon> torej i ask again.. je kdo iz ljubljane ki bi predaval o ubuntu?
<CrazyLemon> 3x2uri
<msev-> nope js neznam dost
<msev-> :D
<zdobersek> but joining #ubuntu-si is free
<slax0r> iz it?
<CrazyLemon> we all paid the price when msev joined
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<zdobersek> .yt oooooooohhhh
<jabuk> Oooooooohhhh https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ilF_g-rGeHU
<CrazyLemon> Matthai a tebe zanima? :)
<CrazyLemon> [09:46:42] <CrazyLemon>: torej i ask again.. je kdo iz ljubljane ki bi predaval o ubuntu?
<CrazyLemon> [09:46:45] <CrazyLemon>: 3x2uri
<zdobersek> this actually https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E-j6lYkTUzA
<Seniorita> OOOOOOOHHHH - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> če nimaš še sponzorja
<CrazyLemon> lahko se z njimi zmeniš :)
<Matthai> CrazyLemon, kdo, kje, kdaj?
<CrazyLemon> predavanje v zameno za sponzorstvo or smth :)
<CrazyLemon> Matthai housing..ne vem kdaj ampak verjetno pri njih..spletni tečaj
<Matthai> hmm, po moje je opcija
<Matthai> daj jim moj mail
<msev-> hahahaha
<CrazyLemon> Matthai dej ga na pvt pa te cc-jam v replyu
<CrazyLemon> http://www.engadget.com/2016/06/08/paypal-wont-refund-twitch-troll/
<Seniorita> PayPal won't refund a Twitch troll's $50,000 in donations
<Seniorita> »If you plan to stiff Twitch streamers, don't expect PayPal's sympathy.«
<CrazyLemon> he wont be trolling any more
<zdobbie_> oh would you look at the time, it's coffee o'clock
<CrazyLemon> its like 2am dude
<zdobersek> aye (01:29:11 AM) zdobbie_: oh would you look at the time, it's coffee o'clock
<CrazyLemon> well..there's the reason for your sleep deficiency
<zdobersek> r u mocking me
<CrazyLemon> me? why would you ever think something like that? honestly..i'm offended
<zdobersek> good I guess
<msev-> mocking bird
<zdobersek> .yt mocking bird dumb dumber
<jabuk> Dumb and Dumber - Mockingbird https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QsvfS0lnCYU
<msev-> a z win32diskimagerjem lahko raw file zapečem
<msev-> na sd kartico
<CrazyLemon> lahk..sam mora bit temperature več kot 180°
 * msev- goes to turn on the skillet
<CrazyLemon> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Ckf4Dr5VAAAi3OL.jpg:large
<msev-> lol
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Install MATE 1.14 In Ubuntu MATE 16.04 (Xenial Xerus) Via PPA  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/_xF3aGjCmeI/install-mate-114-in-ubuntu-mate-1604.html
<CrazyLemon> http://www.theregister.co.uk/2016/06/09/microsoft_freebsd/
<Seniorita> Microsoft has created its own FreeBSD. Repeat. Microsoft has created its own FreeBSD • The Register
<Seniorita> »Redmond will support it inside Azure and send code back to the FreeBSD Foundation«
<upd> hm, kam so izginili, nekateri 3d zemljevidi, je bila kje kakšna novica
<upd> v mislih imam google maps
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Nautilus Batch Rename Feature Coming in GNOME 3.22  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/HQN3tJWEH8Y/nautilus-batch-rename-feature-coming-gnome-3-22
<msev-> a loh zbootam nek linux distro brez tipkovnice
<msev-> na orange piju)
<msev-> pa brez miške
<msev-> sam da gledam če se zboota
<msev-> pol pa v naslednji fazi grem kupt tipkovnico pa naprej :D
<msev-> k nimam nobene vrvične bluetooth pa vprašanje če bo delal
<msev-> al brez nekega input devicea ne bo hotel bootat?
<pitastrudl> js sm zbutu pi-ja brez tipkovnice/miske/monitorja, sem se samo sshjal notri
<msev-> opa
<msev-> mogoče bi to ja
<msev-> tut
<msev-> upam da mi boš lahko pomagal
<msev-> pol k bom to probou
<CrazyLemon> "nimam nobene vrvične bluetooth"
<CrazyLemon> sj veš da bluetooth ni žična povezava ane?
<msev-> ratal mi je zbutat
<msev-> zj pa ta ssh najboljš ane
<zdobersek> pretepac
<msev-> a tut če je na eternetu lahko najdem ip lol
<msev-> da se pol ssh-jam go
<msev-> r
<zdobersek> seveda lahko
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jOxHwB5UBVQ
<Seniorita> Prima tobogan - vodni dan v središču Ljubljane - YouTube
<Seniorita> »V soboto, 16. julija, bo na Kongresnem trgu, v Ljubljani, potekal pravi vodni dan, katerega glavna atrakcija bo 150-metrski Prima tobogan. Prebivalci Ljublja...«
<msev-> to bo res prima
<msev-> :D
<msev-> aha še nekaj sm hotel vprašat
<msev-> torej headless arm računalnik
<msev-> laufa samo terminal
<msev-> kko pol več različnih terminalov laufaš
<msev-> da maš več procesov različnih k laufajo naenkrat
<msev-> kko to nardiš
<zdobersek> ssh into it
<zdobersek> ... multiple times
<idioterna> msev-: ttyje mas
<lynxlynxlynx> pa nohup
<idioterna> pa tmux
<msev-> ka pa če maš kšne stvari kr avtomatsko naštiman da se zaženejo
<msev-> a pol k notr prideš pač ti da en ta "virtualni terminal" k je prost?
<anny_> daaan!
<anny_> anybody?
<upd> o/
<anny_> \o/
<anny_> it's aliiive! :)
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Make A Bootable Windows 10 USB Install Stick On Linux With WinUSB Fork  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/jBhiHo0_igY/make-bootable-windows-10-usb-install.html
<msev-> dz0ny_, a maš cajt
<msev-> rabm tebe
<msev-> k si pomoje najbl pro
<msev-> :D
<msev-> če ne pa CrazyLemon
<msev-> :D
<msev-> k si tut dost pro
<msev-> idioterna, ti si pa python pro pa nemaraš tegale npmja ane
<msev-> :D
<msev-> https://www.npmjs.com/package/node-red-contrib-npm pa tole https://www.npmjs.com/package/gpx2json
<Seniorita> node-red-contrib-npm
<Seniorita> »Node-RED node to dynamically expose NPM modules as nodes.«
<msev-> in zj neznam ta gpx2json uporabt notr v temu contrib-npm-ju
<msev-> http://jamesthom.as/blog/2016/01/04/npm-modules-in-node-red/
<Seniorita> NPM Modules in Node-RED - James Thomas
<Seniorita> »Exposing NPM Modules in Node-RED without creating new nodes«
<CrazyLemon> "dost pro"
<CrazyLemon> F U NIGA!
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2993-1: Firefox vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2993-1/
<upd> CrazyLemon, kaj stokaš jaz sploh nisem na pro listi
<CrazyLemon> upd ti si itak zdj wall street broker
<upd> but not pro :(
<CrazyLemon> brokers are not pro
<upd> hm :)
<msev-> CrazyLemon, ti si ful pro :D
<zdobbie_> lol joker
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie_ see..thats mocking
<zdobbie_> mockmockmockmockmockmockmock
<msev-> ni res :) CrazyLemon I restecpa u. god bless
<CrazyLemon> ko naštimaš google keep reminder ob 18.00
<CrazyLemon> in te ob 18:32 spomni na keep note
<msev-> lol?
<CrazyLemon> v obvestilu pa piše 18:19
<msev-> kko pa to da je tok faliu
<CrazyLemon> hm.. mogoče pa nism bil takrat zravn telefona pa zdaj spet piska?
<msev-> mogoče
<zdobbie_> plus que possible!
<idioterna> msev-: nimam nc prot npmju
<msev-> a se komu da mi pomagat tist notr v node-redu narest :)
<idioterna> zakaj pa red
<msev-> zato k je za nube
<msev-> :D
<idioterna> ja neh bit nub no pocas
<idioterna> sej si zdej ze kr dolg tle
<idioterna> valda znas pocas ze programirat
<msev-> nope
<msev-> pretrdo bučo mam
<idioterna> to vsi govorijo ja
<msev-> nč ne gre not
<idioterna> uresnic nimas no
<msev-> ta nodered je kao vizualno programiranje :D
<msev-> kaj to pomen "Module constructor"
<msev-> k pr module styleu lah izberem bodisi to bodisi custom bodisi Module function
<msev-> sami errorji skoz ReferenceError: require is not defined
<idioterna> ful ti tezko vizualno pomagamo
<idioterna> k ne vids kako mahamo z rokami
<idioterna> ce bi se naucu programirat bi ti loh tipkal besedilo
<msev-> to je res :)
<zdobbie_> y'all in luck! https://tmate.io
<Seniorita> tmate • Instant terminal sharing
<CrazyLemon> how is that? do explain
<zdobbie_> you can, like, sudo rm -rf / for a friend
<CrazyLemon> its always nice to have a friend like you
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: wakelocks
<dz0ny_> v 6.0 so zjebal
<dz0ny_> in pozabil popravit svoje appe :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ ?
<CrazyLemon> aja..reminder
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: remainder
<CrazyLemon> ja..se mi je zdelo da bo neki z new features
<CrazyLemon> doze and such
<zdobbie_> 6.0 je N?
<zdobbie_> ne
<CrazyLemon> ne
<CrazyLemon> M
<pitastrudl> O?
<zdobbie_> P
<pitastrudl> R
<zdobbie_> u mop
<pitastrudl> u not
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2995-1: Squid vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2995-1/
<zdobbie_> S irius
<CrazyLemon> http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2016/06/new-router-chips-could-save-open-source-firmware-from-fcc-rules/
<Seniorita> New router chips could save open source firmware from FCC rules | Ars Technica
<Seniorita> »Virtualization separates OpenWrt from radio controls, preventing illegal mods.«
<CrazyLemon> containers coming to routers
<zdobbie_> but routers are dying
<pitastrudl> its all in the cloud now
<CrazyLemon> cloud routers?
<pitastrudl> cloud routers
<slax0r> RaaS?
<CrazyLemon> yup
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie_ koliko je pri tebi ura?
<zdobbie_> 19:54
<zdobersek> kle pa 10:54
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek je to ET?
<slax0r> tukajlelele je tut 19:54
<CrazyLemon> ali PT?
<slax0r> op, 19:55
<pitastrudl> tuki je 19:55
<pitastrudl> ste za cajtom
<pitastrudl> aja ne, eden ni
<pitastrudl> oz ne
<pitastrudl> http://i.imgur.com/jdNWUyu.png
<pitastrudl> ☐ Not REKT ☑ Tyrannosaurus REKT
<zdobersek> PST
<pitastrudl> ura je skos narobe pr men, pa že pr prejšnem pcju je blo tko
<zdobersek> pacific pac
<pitastrudl> ¯\(°_o)/¯
<zdobersek> -7
<pitastrudl> prehiteva počas
<CrazyLemon> mene bl zanima ET
<CrazyLemon> EST
<zdobersek> -4
<zdobersek> torej 6h za nami
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: worldtimebuddy.com
<CrazyLemon> mislim da bo kr -5
<CrazyLemon> http://www.ulalaunch.com/webcast.aspx
<zdobersek> a smo zdej mi na +1?
<zdobersek> pol je -5
<zdobersek> pacifik pa na -8
<CrazyLemon> mi smo UTC+2
<slax0r> -6
<slax0r> je EDT
<Seniorita> Webcast - United Launch Alliance
<CrazyLemon> hmm
<CrazyLemon> a pol bodo čakali eno uro al kako?
<slax0r> mislim, nas CEST in EDT je -6 razlika
<slax0r> 1pm je zdaj
<slax0r> oz. 2pm bo
<CrazyLemon> 2pm ja
<zdobersek> pol je EDT -4
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: stop confusing people
<slax0r> GMT-4 ja
<slax0r> od nas je pa -6
<zdobersek> keine sheisse Sherlock
<zdobbie_> scheisse
<slax0r> fial
<CrazyLemon> -4 from what?!?
<slax0r> GM FUCKING T
<CrazyLemon> UTC? UTC+2?
<pitastrudl> kek
<slax0r> ffs
<CrazyLemon> f u and you GMT! UTC or go home!
<CrazyLemon> your*
<zdobersek> UTC -4 THEN
<zdobersek> U DENSE LEMONSQUENZE
<slax0r> lmao
<slax0r> GMT <3
<CrazyLemon> kr strong wind
<CrazyLemon> ne vem če delta iv can handle that wind
<CrazyLemon> msev- evo..ti rad uničuješ stuff https://blog.maruos.com/2016/06/08/maru-v0-2-3-is-now-public/
<msev-> opa
<msev-> zanimivo
<zdobersek> wcgw?
<CrazyLemon> zanimiv je tale spy satellite
<CrazyLemon> tale maruos je pa meh
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eotMQIm_0yg
<Seniorita> Kyle The Cameraman Is #BernieOrBust - CONAN on TBS - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Sure, it might seem like it's mathematically impossible for Bernie Sanders to be the Democratic nominee...if you use Wall Street Math! More CONAN @ http://te...«
<msev-> CrazyLemon, zakaj meh
<CrazyLemon> msev- zato ker je ubuntu na 5" zaslonu
<CrazyLemon> torej 19:05 next launch window
<CrazyLemon> zanimivo da se pogovarjajo v UTC
<CrazyLemon> medtem ko je vs info v EDT
<slax0r> kaksen launch?
<CrazyLemon> [19:57:02] <CrazyLemon>: http://www.ulalaunch.com/webcast.aspx
<Seniorita> Webcast - United Launch Alliance
<CrazyLemon> delta IV pa spy satellite
<slax0r> ah
<msev-> CrazyLemon, ja sj daš na tv
<msev-> pa maš na velikem zaslonu
<msev-> sj to je fora
<msev-> convergence na drugačn način
<msev-> z mal manj prostora na fonu
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lMcA43J-MMU
<Seniorita> Video made entirely on a Nexus 5 running Maru - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Maru is a ROM for the Nexus 5 which looks like fairly standard AOSP but it has a very nice extra feature. When you plug it into a screen via HDMI a Debian de...«
<CrazyLemon> msev-
<msev-> ej a iz redis databasea tut lahko queryjam max pa average value
<msev-> podobn kt v sqlite
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iF7yK7HAyVM
<Seniorita> Maru OS Review - A full desktop PC in a phone! - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> hm..interesting
<Seniorita> »In the episode we take a look at Maru OS, a version of Android which is capable of launching a full linux desktop on an external monitor. Maru OS: http://mar...«
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Canonical Respond to Web Browser App Icon Brouhaha  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/8frrekh-TrI/ubuntu-touch-web-browser-icon-update
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, ti uporabljaš ssh-agent na Ubuntu?
<matjaz> al si prešaltal kam drugam?
<zdobersek> he rolls his own agent
<matjaz> he IS and agent!
<matjaz> an*
<msev-> a zj ti je ušeč CrazyLemon
<matjaz> je že kdo pogledal Outcast?
<matjaz> dz0ny_ ziher
<msev-> CrazyLemon, ful smooth dela tale maru ane
<slax0r> ssh-agent?
<CrazyLemon> matjaz gpg
<CrazyLemon> msev- všeč ne..interesting že
<CrazyLemon> .imdb outcast
<CrazyLemon> ping
<jabuk> CrazyLemon: pong
<jabuk> Outcast |03 Apr 2015 99 min| Action, Adventure, Thriller
<jabuk> A mysterious warrior teams up with the daughter and son of a deposed Chinese Emperor to defeat their cruel brother, who seeks their deaths.
<jabuk> IMDB:4.6/10 (8,801 glasov) | Tomato: 3.1/10 18 reviews (users: 2.2/5 1222 reviews)
<jabuk> Povezava: https://www.imdb.com/title/tt1552224
<idioterna> http://i.imgur.com/vSfHDqr.jpg
<CrazyLemon> idioterna LOL
<matjaz> ne ta CrazyLemon
<matjaz> .imdb outcast 2016
<jabuk> Ne najdem!
<matjaz> -.-
<CrazyLemon> !g outcast 2016
<Seniorita> Outcast (TV Series 2016– ) - IMDb http://www.imdb.com/title/tt4229954/
<matjaz> ^
<CrazyLemon> drama, horror
 * CrazyLemon will pass
<matjaz> povsod so plakati
<matjaz> po kranju
<CrazyLemon> za outcast?
<matjaz> jap
<matjaz> pa po radiu oglasi
<CrazyLemon> wth :)
<matjaz> pojma nimam :D
<CrazyLemon> mogoče pa skupina outcast prihaja v kranj :D
<matjaz> haha :D
<matjaz> na Foxu jo predvajajo 2 dni za Murico
<msev-> matjaz, a si ti iz kranja
<msev-> fellow citizen
<CrazyLemon> dont answer that
<CrazyLemon> its a trap
<matjaz> I kow
<matjaz> know*
<msev-> haha :D
<CrazyLemon> kr naenkrat bo hotu prit k tebi domov da ti pokaže 'uro'
<CrazyLemon> in veš kaj pol sledi ...
<msev-> uro :D
<msev-> lol
<msev-> ne ne to pa ne
<msev-> najprej na kavo :D
<msev-> haha
<CrazyLemon> najprej kava (rape drug included)..pol pa 'ura'
<msev-> u have a preverse and dirty mind
<msev-> CrazyLemon, ti bom zj "uro" pokazal
<msev-> wait for it
<msev-> wait for it
 * CrazyLemon looks away
<msev-> si bom slikal mojo super duper uro
<msev-> :D
<msev-> https://github.com/jonpacker/gpxjson
<Seniorita> GitHub - jonpacker/gpxjson: Creates a JSON file representing a path from a .GPX
<Seniorita> »gpxjson - Creates a JSON file representing a path from a .GPX«
<msev-> ej kko bi tole predelal da bi pretvorlo vse gpx-e v dani mapi in vse dal not v isti output.json
<CrazyLemon> s for zanko greš čez vse gpxe in potem filaš output.json
<msev-> ka pa če neveš kok gpxov je v mapi
<msev-> da jih ne specificiraš
<CrazyLemon> msev- sej ne rabiš vedet
<CrazyLemon> !g python iterate over files in folder
<Seniorita> python - How can I iterate over files in a given directory? - Stack ... http://stackoverflow.com/questions/10377998/how-can-i-iterate-over-files-in-a-given-directory
<CrazyLemon> see..simple
<matjaz> for fajl in folder
<msev-> ooo
<msev-> kok simple
<CrazyLemon> to ti bo sicer delalo samo za trenutni direktorij
<CrazyLemon> če boš copy pasteal
<msev-> nevem Å¡e kaj bom
<CrazyLemon> ti pa boš pol za vsak i klical gpxToJson(i)
<CrazyLemon> in vsebino, ki jo dobiš nazaj boš dal v output.json
<msev-> kul
<msev-> aveš kaj me še zanima
<msev-> kko pa je s temi npm zadevami
<msev-> tuki pr pythonu iščeš te skripte pa jih poženeš
<msev-> kko je pa pr npm-ju
<msev-> recimo tole https://www.npmjs.com/package/gpx2json
<Seniorita> gpx2json
<msev-> kko to poženem
<Seniorita> »Simple GPX to JSON converter«
<metalcamp> npm run
<idioterna> zadi primes pa potiskas zmeri hitrej, dokler ne zalaufas
<idioterna> pol pa u prvo
<CrazyLemon> ne bi se strinjal
<idioterna> pa kuplngo spustis
<CrazyLemon> js bi to počel v drugi
<msev-> haha
<idioterna> pa se pozene
<idioterna> aja no
<msev-> hahaahha
<idioterna> v drugi je verjetn bl pametn
<msev-> ja v prvi bi vrjetn preveč v prazno šlo
<metalcamp> msev-, https://docs.npmjs.com/cli/run-script
<msev-> torej pač najprej inštaliraš npm package
<msev-> a je to correct
<msev-> sudo npm install -g gpx2json
<msev-> for example
<msev-> kaj pa pol
<msev-> npm run-script gpx2json
<msev-> pa nek argument more vrjetno bit
<metalcamp> ja, verjetno še kaj pričakuje
<CrazyLemon> zakaj -g ? :)
<msev-> nevem da je globalno
<msev-> :D
<msev-> nevem zakaj to delam
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon> pa gpx2json moraš pognat z potjo do gpx fajla
<CrazyLemon> s*
<metalcamp> poglej si malo dokumentacijo no :)
<msev-> a tuki lahko tut kj hacknem da celo mapo podela
<CrazyLemon> seveda
<CrazyLemon> its a free world
<msev-> a grem lahko notr v source al se da pač prek terminala s kšno foro
<msev-> oz. s kšno bash skripto foro
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon> s terminala se da predelat vse skupaj.. sam daš sudo pred ukaz pa ti vse sam naredi
<CrazyLemon> ti pa sam sediš pa počakaš da računalnik vse predela
<CrazyLemon> pa ti pol še sendvič dostavi ko konča
<msev-> a tale tut rab do dotičnega fajla ane https://www.npmjs.com/package/gpx2js
<Seniorita> gpx2js
<Seniorita> »A simple package for converting GPX files to JSON«
<CrazyLemon> rabiš demo.gpx ja
<msev-> in tale verjetno tut ja https://www.npmjs.com/package/gxparser
<Seniorita> gxparser
<CrazyLemon> če ni demo.gpx you are screwed
<Seniorita> »Generic XML parser«
<metalcamp> hehe
<CrazyLemon> ne bom ti čist vsak fckin gpxparser na internetu pregledal je bela cesta
<CrazyLemon> :)
<metalcamp> mamo AMA rubriko? :)
<metalcamp> imamo*
<msev-> ja CrazyLemon je zvezda
 * CrazyLemon ima vsak dan več sivih las
<CrazyLemon> hvala msev- ..hvala
<msev-> pol čez ene 5 let dobiš barvo za lase po svojih željah :D
<metalcamp> mah, jaz imam tud en kveščn, samo če CrazyLemon pravi, da ga skrbi sivina...
<CrazyLemon> metalcamp če je o gpx2json pol ga kr obdrži zase!
<metalcamp> it ain't, i promise!
<CrazyLemon> shoot..sicer bo nekdo drugo odgovoril ampak shoot anyway
<idioterna> http://i.imgur.com/vSfHDqr.jpg
<idioterna> bah.
<idioterna> http://www.mzi.gov.si/fileadmin/mzi.gov.si/pageuploads/Kabinet_ministra/Prometni_znaki_NOVOSTI.pdf
<metalcamp> kako (ne)spametno je buildat stvari na non-ecc ram "disku"?
<idioterna> tole sm hotu.
<idioterna> metalcamp: nima veze
<idioterna> razn ce mogoce buildas neki k bo ful folka uporablal
<CrazyLemon> vožnja desno ob rdeči luči...to bo veselo
<metalcamp> idioterna, javascript stuff
<CrazyLemon> pa rdeči znaki za kolesarje \o/
<idioterna> metalcamp: ja, nima veze pomoje
<metalcamp> kul
<metalcamp> bom stestiral jutri
<metalcamp> pa poročam
<msev-> lets continue with the fascinatingly interesting discussion regarding gpx2json :D
<msev-> kko pol tuki spreminjaš da gre čez celo mapo
<msev-> kje je tuki skript
<msev-> a je tist example skript
<msev-> al kaj je sploh skript pr npm-ju
<msev-> a tist package k ga inštaliraš je kao "knjižnica"
<CrazyLemon> lahk je tudi..sam ni v tem primeru
<msev-> a pol ni knjižnica
<msev-> a example je skript
<msev-> a je skript ta package
<CrazyLemon> to ja
<msev-> a package je skript
<CrazyLemon> sure..zakaj pa ne
<msev-> a to k je v example je notr v package
<msev-> tega nerabm pisat nekje pa zalaufat ane
<CrazyLemon> npm install gpx2json
<CrazyLemon> ls
<CrazyLemon> cat whatever.js
<msev-> in bo isto kt v examplu?
<CrazyLemon> preveri ane!
<msev-> a če poženem npm install gpx2json se mi bo lokalno v tisto mapo inštaliral
<msev-> kjer bom poizkusil
<CrazyLemon> ja
<msev-> zakon
<msev-> najlepša hvala CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> €€
<upd> CrazyLemon, "vvožnja desno ob rdeči luči...to bo veselo" bo veselo ja
<upd> do začetka bo pa pripomoglo k pretočnosti
<upd> to možnost čakam že 5 let
<upd> ne pa da čakaš k idiot pa nikjer nobenega
<CrazyLemon> upd to govoriš ker nisi okrožen z italijani
<CrazyLemon> italijani bodo to razumeli o lej..ne rabim preverit če lahko speljem
<CrazyLemon> bom kr speljal
<CrazyLemon> ker itak i own this sh1t
<upd> italjan sploh ne bo vidu tega znaka
<msev-> brb
<CrazyLemon> upd italijana Å¡e tole zmede https://www.google.si/maps/@45.5346547,13.7350764,3a,75y,110.57h,74.8t/data=!3m6!1e1!3m4!1sTQ1M1oKPM-9KT28CpxIOVw!2e0!7i13312!8i6656?hl=sl
<Seniorita> Google Zemljevidi
<CrazyLemon> tukaj grem desno..in imam svoj pas
<CrazyLemon> italijan ki je nasproti in zavija levo..ima svoj pas
<CrazyLemon> ampak ne..italijan bo Å¡el na moj pas
<CrazyLemon> in me izrinu/prisilu da blokiram
<upd> heh, se bojo že naučil sam parkat se morjo zabit
<upd> pravo vprašanje je
<upd> kaj naredit ob znaku za žabe
<upd> peljat 10km/h pa vijugat ?
<idioterna> ne
<idioterna> ustavs se pa pocakas da mine pomlad ali jesen
<idioterna> al kdaj ze skacejo cez cesto
<msev> ok zj vidm kko zgleda tole gpx2json
<msev> sam zalaufat pa Å¡e kr neznam
<msev> ta example.js
<msev> aha node morm dat spredj
<msev> mogoče
<msev> aha ratal je
<idioterna> hehe
<idioterna> kul
<idioterna> sm se ze bal da bomo mogl pomagat :)
<msev> sj pomagat bi blo fajn
<msev> 2 stvari bi rd
<msev> sam to drugič
<yang> CrazyLemon: predlagaj zupanu, da uvede povecano rdeco luc, kot jo imajo po italiji hehe
<yang> al pa kaksen smerokaz "buon mangiare" bodo pol tja zavijal
<yang> ene par ostirjev tam na primorskem je obogatelo od italjanskih gostov
<zdobbie_> n1 https://twitter.com/HillaryClinton/status/740973710593654784
<Seniorita> Hillary Clinton auf Twitter: "Delete your account. https://t.co/Oa92sncRQY"
<yang> ojej revez DPD kurir "v casu nedosegljivosti sem vas klical 5x"
<zdobbie_> also nice, ".@HillaryClinton  If anyone knows how to use a delete key, it's you."
<dz0ny_> lol gluh vidu
<yang> pa se 2x je sms poslal
<msev> https://gist.github.com/adamwdraper/4212319 a bi tole loh zmixal z gpx2json examplom
<Seniorita> Loop through all files in a given directory with node.js · GitHub
<matjaz> !g subprocess module python
<Seniorita> 17.1. subprocess — Subprocess management — Python 2.7.11 ... https://docs.python.org/2/library/subprocess.html
<CrazyLemon> msev sure
<msev> kko bi pa json pol na koncu iz terminala usmeru v fajl in to vse naenkrat
<msev> process.stdout.write
<msev> aha sam pač > output.json vrjetn
<upd> http://app.jobvite.com/CompanyJobs/Careers.aspx?c=qZu9Vfwh&v=1&page=Job%20Description&j=oVwZ2fwc
<Seniorita> Careers
<Seniorita> »Zee.Aero is developing revolutionary aircraft concepts, working at the intersection of aerodynamics, advanced manufacturing, and electric propulsion. We are actively building a team of world-class engineers who have experience in fields ranging from power electronics to aerodynamics. We are currently seeking an IT Engineer with substantial information systems administration experience.  The successful applicant will have responsibilities includin
<upd> Strong critical thinking skills 
<upd>  i have this
<lynxlynxlynx> a češ eno uganko?
<upd> jaaa
<zocky> a mi kdo stestira trivialno otroško križanko? http://krizanke.ljudmila.net/test/trdoziv2
<Seniorita> Otroška | Križanke
<Seniorita> »Dnevna spletna križanka - Otroška«
<lynxlynxlynx> upd: na mizi je 12 jabolk. Trije otroci jih želijo razdeliti tako, da jih ima vsak enako. Mama predlaga, naj vsak otrok vzame dve celi jabolki in eno polovico. Oče pa pravi, da naj vsak otrok vzame štiri. Kdo ima prav in zakaj?
<upd> lynxlynxlynx, fotr ma vedno prav!
<upd> lynxlynxlynx, in kaj je fora
<lynxlynxlynx> da očitno nimaš "strong critical thinking skills" :P
<lynxlynxlynx> oba imata prav :>
<upd> i overcome this
<upd> ker je treba vse pojest!
<lynxlynxlynx> zocky: dela; lopatka jim je pomoje še najtežja
<upd> jaz pa 10 pa 4 ne vem
<upd> zzz
<upd> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<zocky> hvala
<zocky> upd, sem mislil, da je močerad očiten :\
<upd> sej  je, sam se nisem spomnil
<zocky> mater, to sem pa dolgo rabil, da sem sestavil: http://krizanke.ljudmila.net/krizanka/pet14
<Seniorita> Petkova filmska | Križanke
<Seniorita> »Dnevna spletna križanka - Petkova filmska«
<upd> .napoved
<jabuk> Ponoči bo oblačno z občasnimi padavinami.
<jabuk> Jutri zjutraj in deloma dopoldne se bodo na vzhodu in jugu še pojavljale rahle padavine. Čez dan se bo delno zjasnilo, popoldne bodo nastale posamezne plohe. Najnižje jutranje temperature bodo od 9 do 14, na Primorskem okoli 16, najvišje dnevne od 22 do 26 stopinj C.
#ubuntu-si 2016-06-10
<napsy> jutro
<zdobbie> .stran siol.net
<jabuk> siol.net je dosegljiva!
<zdobbie> not really
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2997-1: Linux kernel (OMAP4) vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2997-1/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2998-1: Linux kernel (Trusty HWE) vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2998-1/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2996-1: Linux kernel vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2996-1/
<zdobersek> oy vey
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-3000-1: Linux kernel (Utopic HWE) vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-3000-1/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2999-1: Linux kernel vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2999-1/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-3004-1: Linux kernel (Raspberry Pi 2) vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-3004-1/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-3003-1: Linux kernel vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-3003-1/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-3002-1: Linux kernel (Wily HWE) vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-3002-1/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-3001-1: Linux kernel (Vivid HWE) vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-3001-1/
<slax0r> jutro
<zdobersek> pozdrav
<Matthai> jutro iz Portoroža
<zdobersek> oooh fancy
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-3008-1: Linux kernel (Qualcomm Snapdragon) vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-3008-1/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-3007-1: Linux kernel (Raspberry Pi 2) vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-3007-1/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-3006-1: Linux kernel vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-3006-1/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-3005-1: Linux kernel (Xenial HWE) vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-3005-1/
<msev-> CrazyLemon, :D
<msev-> tm ane k bi iteriral čez fajle bi mogl bit sami gpx-i v eni mapi ane
<CrazyLemon> bi bilo pametno ja
<CrazyLemon> pa ni nujno da so sam .gpxi mislim..ampak bi bilo pametno da so v eni mapi
<msev-> ql
<msev-> ja neki bi blo treba dodat unmu examplu pol Å¡e
<msev-> če ne bi bli sami gpxi
<msev-> pomoje
<msev-> unmu examplu iteracije čez fajle v javascriptu
<CrazyLemon> v vsakem primeru moraš preverit če je fajl .gpx fajl
<idioterna> ma ni treba no
<idioterna> input sanitization is for pussies
<CrazyLemon> zocky tale otroška križanka je zakon..več takih!
 * CrazyLemon končno nekaj rešil!
<idioterna> a pise 4-7 let ti si pa v enem dnevu resil?
<CrazyLemon> nič ne piše o timeframeu ampak sm jo kr hitr rešu!
<zdobbie> u a savant or something
<msev-> bravo CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> https://www.facebook.com/inCycleTV/videos/1785383948352225/
<Seniorita> inCycle - From ski jumper to winning a stage at his first... | Facebook
<Seniorita> »From ski jumper to winning a stage at his first Giro d'Italia... It's fair to say it's been quite a journey so far for talented Team Lotto NL Jumbo...«
<msev-> lool neznajo dobr govort
<msev-> slovenci
<CrazyLemon> ni native speaker ne :D
<CrazyLemon> http://img-9gag-fun.9cache.com/photo/aM9eAGP_700b.jpg
<msev-> ker je leader v njihovi ekipi
<zdobbie> odvisno od dirke
<zdobbie> "Teller ended the meeting by standing up in a huff, but his attempt at a dramatic exit was marred by the fact that he was wearing Rollerblades."
<zdobbie> http://www.newyorker.com/culture/culture-desk/how-silicon-valley-nails-silicon-valley
<Seniorita> How “Silicon Valley” Nails Silicon Valley - The New Yorker
<Seniorita> »The absurdly deep research underlying HBO’s satire.«
<yang> Evo fantje, zagrebte se http://imgur.com/xh6FCFu
<Seniorita> Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet
<Seniorita> »Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet.«
<zdobbie> mene Lado sploh ne privlaci
<idioterna> js tut ze mam fanta
<idioterna> sm prcakvou da bo un pine a64 na slikci
<idioterna> pa da prodajas
<idioterna> pa nc od tega
<yang> hehe
<yang> na PINE64 delujeta Debian in ubuntu
<yang> Zdej se da PINE64 narociti brez kickstarterja
<yang> 1.6 Miljona so pledgal
<idioterna> kul ja
<CrazyLemon> stupid elektroprimorska.. zdj sm zgubu vse kanale!
<idioterna> a so ti daljnovod nastavl
<CrazyLemon> hm
<CrazyLemon> ?
<idioterna> al zakaj ne dobis kanalov
<CrazyLemon> ker mi je router dol padu
<CrazyLemon> ker ni bilo elektrike
<CrazyLemon> in ker je userconf v tmpfs
<zdobersek> yet here you are
<idioterna> aja
<CrazyLemon> mogoče bi mogu dat en ključek v router pa gor shranit vse te confige
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LY7x2Ihqjmc
<Seniorita> Sunspring | A Sci-Fi Short Film Starring Thomas Middleditch - YouTube
<Seniorita> »In the wake of Google's AI Go victory, filmmaker Oscar Sharp turned to his technologist collaborator Ross Goodwin to build a machine that could write screenp...«
<jabuk> http://cf.chucklesnetwork.agj.co/items/5/5/9/6/0/one-does-not-simply-declare-victory-but-i-just-did.jpg
<CrazyLemon> first AI scripted movie
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Fix Dropbox Indicator Icon And Menu Not Working In Xubuntu, Lubuntu Or Ubuntu MATE  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/iahx6JgpDac/fix-dropbox-indicator-icon-and-menu-not.html
<yang> http://i.imgur.com/KdaKDns.gifv
<CrazyLemon> yang a tako 'milo' maš ti doma?
<yang> ne (se)
<CrazyLemon> good for you!
<CrazyLemon> uff kero kosilo
 * CrazyLemon is gonna get fatter
<CrazyLemon> .imdb midnight special
<jabuk> Midnight Special |18 Feb 2016 112 min| Adventure, Drama, Sci-Fi
<jabuk> A father and son go on the run, pursued by the government and a cult drawn to the child's special powers.
<jabuk> IMDB:7.0/10 (12,797 glasov) | Tomato: 7.4/10 178 reviews (users: 3.7/5 14744 reviews)
<jabuk> Povezava: https://www.imdb.com/title/tt2649554
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/nixcraft/status/740994581903216641
<Seniorita> nixCraft auf Twitter: "I started MS FreeBSD VM on @Azure & now I see the following: "I see you're running FreeBSD. Would you like to upgrade to Windows 10 now?""
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobbie> http://livestream.com/zivo/MaratonFranja2016
<Seniorita> Maraton Franja BTC City 2016 on Livestream
<Seniorita> »Watch vŽIVO.si's Maraton Franja BTC City 2016 on Livestream.com. ZGODOVINA MARATONAPrvi Maraton Franja je bil izveden 22. julija 1982 pod taktirko Zvoneta Zanoškarja na pobudo Toneta Fornezzija-Tofa. Že leta 1978 je progo želel prevoziti g. Fornezzi, a se je moral zaradi gradnje ceste na Kladje v Cerknem obrniti. Nato je leta 1979 ekipa Roga pod vodstvom Zvoneta Zanoškarja prevozila traso maratona, ki je tisto leto tudi dobil ime. Zvone, Tof 
<zdobbie> v nedeljo bojo mel slabo vreme
<zdobbie> shame
<CrazyLemon> nč..pol pa pejmo danes na kolo če bo v nedeljo slabo vreme
<zdobbie> pa ce si se tko najedu
<CrazyLemon> zdaj sm Å¡e pojedu dve rezini kruha z nutello
<CrazyLemon> like 15mins ago
<CrazyLemon> tko da ja..upam na 2.5hr kolesarjenja da spravim tisto nutello vn
<CrazyLemon> lp
<zdobbie> .vreme Ljubljana
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 21.1°C @10.06.2016 14:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 62% severnik 1.1 m/s (4.0 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:12:16, Kulminacija: 11:02:53, Sončni zahod: 18:53:29
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 41min 13s, Luna je v ščipu
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Quick Reddit is an Indicator Applet for Ubuntu Desktop  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/BxhZh0rjqxs/quick-reddit-indicator-applet-ubuntu
<yang> idioterna: http://paste.debian.net/plainh/9c683b1b
<idioterna> yang: zakaj bi me moralo zanimat kaj en x trabunja?
<zdobbie> ker yanga zanima, kaj ti trabunjas
<yang> idioterna: sej ti tut dost trabunjas, pa expert si za tranny topic
<idioterna> zanimiv, o cem pa js trabunjam, pa na podlagi cesa sklepas da sm expert za tranny topic?
<yang> zlo rad o tem razlagas
<idioterna> aja?
<idioterna> prvic slism
<idioterna> verjetn si me s kom zamesal
<yang> ti pa anny
<idioterna> kaj js pa anny
<idioterna> midva se nikol o transih se nisva pogovarjala
<yang> pa noben ni ravno z medicinskega faksa
<idioterna> tko da ne vem o cem trabunjas
<idioterna> pa tut kaj ma medicinski faks s trans ljudmi ne vem
<idioterna> k bi reku "sej sploh nisi s fdv, kako loh pol govoris o kulturi"
<yang> tm k jaz delam prihaja en trans, pa sem ze govoril z njim in sem ga/jo vikal ker se mi zdi to najbolj primerno v tem primeru ne naredis napake, ker ce ga tikas z moskim spolom verjetno ni prav, ce je kot zenska
<idioterna> tezko ti pomagam k nism na faks za varnostnike hodu
<idioterna> da bi vedu kaj nardit
<yang> pac ce ne poznas ljudi je itak pravilo da jih vikas
<yang> jaz vse na sihtu vikam, razen pac sodelavcev
<yang> al pa ce mi kdo rece "mene pa res ne rabis vikat"
<yang> idioterna: https://sl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fakulteta_za_varnostne_vede_v_Ljubljani
<Seniorita> Fakulteta za varnostne vede v Ljubljani - Wikipedija, prosta enciklopedija
<zdobbie> https://podcrto.si/informator-policije-vdrl-v-elektronsko-komunikacijo-vec-sto-posameznikov/
<zdobbie> "Informator policije Dejan Ornig je med decembrom 2012 in majem 2015 v dogovoru z dvema kriminalistoma vdiral v elektronsko pošto, profile na Facebooku, zasebne forume, zgodovino spletnega iskanja in ostalo spletno komunikacijo posameznikov, ki so se njemu ali policiji zdeli sumljivi, je moč razbrati iz korespondence med Ornigom in kriminalistoma, v katero smo vpogledali."
<zdobbie> "Ker policija za vdore ni pridobila nalogov sodišča, ampak je sodeč po korespondenci to v sodelovanju z Ornigom počela na lastno pest, je grobo kršila ustavna in zakonska določila o zasebnosti komunikacije slovenskih državljanov."
<idioterna> bogi ornig
<idioterna> bo pa dolg v cuzi
<idioterna> yang: no ce mas ta faks pol zihr vec ves o trannyjih kokr js
<yang> orng ga bodo zaprl
<yang> heh
<yang> http://www.delo.si/novice/slovenija/vrnimo-ime-neznanemu-junaku-na-kardeljevi-glavi.html
<Seniorita> Vrnimo ime neznanim junakom: na Kardeljevi glavi
<Seniorita> »Prepoznate mladeniče, ki so spomenik Edvardu Kardelju spremenili v razgledno ploščad? Pišite na: neznani.junak@delo.si.«
<yang> mislim da enega prepoznam
<yang> ah ne
<idioterna> https://bou.si/rest/quickjavor.png https://bou.si/rest/quickjavor-map.png https://bou.si/pic/batch/quickjavor
<yang> ne bit dolgocasen no
<yang> vsak dan pastas ta javor
<idioterna> vsakic je drugacn
<idioterna> sam ti nimas obcutka za detajle
<yang> nared timelapse javorja v razmaku dveh let
<idioterna> ti nared
<yang> prid enkrat do mojga soseda, ti bo on povedu kaj glede kolesarjenja
<yang> vcasih je bil v reprezentanci od Roga
<yang> pol se je poskodoval je moral opustit sport
<yang> "so ga poskdovali"
<yang> en s fickotom se je vanjga zaletel
<idioterna> najbrz ti
<idioterna> na, evo, yang
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/batch/javor
<idioterna> 153 javorjov.
<CrazyLemon> tole danes pa me je zmatralo
<zdobbie> must've been the Nutella
<CrazyLemon> ne vem kaj je bilo ampak me je konkretno ubilo
<idioterna> jsm dons konsistentno 160 gonu
<idioterna> cez cel javor
<CrazyLemon> i can feel my legs
<idioterna> hm sej to je blo pa kr ok
<idioterna> 27.3 mam povprecno cez javor
<idioterna> me zanima kdaj bom nazaj na 30 prsu
<CrazyLemon> ne boš..k se boš prej preselu!
<CrazyLemon> pa a sm že povedal da italijani ne znajo vozit.. oziroma italijanke
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> ja upam da ce se bomo selil se bomo nekam k bojo tut hribi no
<idioterna> da se bo dal trenirat
<CrazyLemon> že..ampak ne bo javor!
<idioterna> brdo je brdo!
<CrazyLemon> ampak ni vsako brdo javor!
<CrazyLemon> https://www.strava.com/activities/605030730
<Seniorita> Bike Ride Profile | Koper - Muggia - Rižana - Ankaran - Koper near | Times and Records | Strava
<CrazyLemon> anyway..zdelo se mi je kot da imam v nogah vsaj 75+ km
<CrazyLemon> obup i tell you
<zdobbie> disappoint-y
<CrazyLemon> i'm sorry
<CrazyLemon> on the bright side New personal record for 50 km - 1h:42m:22s
<yang> idioterna: ja kul v timelapse vide odej
<idioterna> ja ti dej
<idioterna> ce je tok pomembn se bos ze potrudu!
<yang> Danes na Metelkovi https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QcZZww7TBJ8
<idioterna> to je pa lih zate
<idioterna> k mas rad tak bl primitiven humor
<Seniorita> Same babe - Imela je res dobre joške - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Koncert v živo v studiu Radia Študent v oddaji Afterparty - serija dopoldanskih koncertov, 20. 5. 2014, okrog desete ure ... "Ob neumornem snovanju novih stv...«
<yang> mastni vici so najboljsi
<idioterna> mogoce za mastne ljudi
<idioterna> men so najbolj vsec inteligentni vici
<idioterna> tko k un od radimilovica
<yang> a si prebral ta vic od danes ko sem ti ga pejstnu
<idioterna> kerga to
<yang> poglej query
<idioterna> ne vidm vica
<idioterna> a tole
<idioterna> 11:28<yang> bogi zrnec dobro ga je zjebala bolezen
<idioterna> js sploh ne vem kdo je zrnec
<yang> ne
<idioterna> kaj pa
<zdobbie> I gots to know!
<idioterna> a mu loh pejstnem yang
<idioterna> ma kr ti mu dej
<CrazyLemon> pejstni no..kar je na privat ne pomeni da je privat
<CrazyLemon> https://www.facebook.com/Rogla007/videos/1053155724754859/
<Seniorita> Primož Roglič
<Seniorita> »Primož Roglič. 2345 „Gefällt mir“-Angaben · 500 Personen sprechen darüber. Professional cyclist & former ski jumper from Slovenia«
<CrazyLemon> kere obupne ceste
<zdobbie> ja to pa ni Giro
<CrazyLemon> kok je ta baba tečna
<CrazyLemon> ko tist tip neki komentira ona pol tudi mora kričat
<zdobbie> 'komentira'
<zdobbie> po radiu mu govori
<zdobbie> zenska ga pa ne rab
<CrazyLemon> vem da mu po radiu govori..ampak komentira njegovo vožnjo
<CrazyLemon> tale 352 pa kr v zavetrju vozi..upam da ga diskvalificirajo
<zdobbie> "tale 352" je mohoric
<CrazyLemon> kdorkoli je..not cool dude!
<CrazyLemon> če je mohorič pa even worse
<zdobbie> ce na konc ga prehiti
<CrazyLemon> ja..ko je v zavetrju par minut bi ga tudi ti na koncu pol prehitel
<CrazyLemon> ko prihraniš toliko wattov
<zdobbie> vesda
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: mene sploh dohitel ne bi
<CrazyLemon> .gif nigga pls
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/14kF43tCSB8SMU/giphy.gif
<CrazyLemon> wtf
<zdobbie> asking for one, got 5 of none
<CrazyLemon> nič..grem eddieja gledat
<CrazyLemon> .imdb eddie the eagle
<jabuk> Eddie the Eagle |26 Feb 2016 106 min| Biography, Comedy, Drama
<jabuk> The story of Eddie Edwards, the notoriously tenacious British underdog ski jumper who charmed the world at the 1988 Winter Olympics.
<jabuk> IMDB:7.6/10 (12,487 glasov) | Tomato: 6.5/10 156 reviews (users: 4.0/5 16988 reviews)
<jabuk> Povezava: https://www.imdb.com/title/tt1083452
<CrazyLemon> kr kul movie
<CrazyLemon> pa trije slovenci, skakalci, v filmu :D
<CrazyLemon> oh..Å¡tirje!
<msev-> pismo nezastopm foro callbacka
<yang> ja pac nic ne placas ce das callback
<idioterna> haha
<idioterna> msev-: fora callbacka je da ti ni treba met
<idioterna> while (true) {
<idioterna>   if not a_je_ze?(): sleep(0.1)
<idioterna>   else: break
<idioterna> }
<idioterna> msev-: ni ti treba skos sprasvat sistema ce se je neki ze zgodil
<idioterna> ampak enostavno reces "poklic mi to funkcijo ko se neki zgodi"
<idioterna> in pol v uni funkciji nardis karkoli pac rabs nardit ko se neki zgodi
<msev-> zanimivo
<idioterna> a razumes kaj sm ti povedu zdej
<msev-> tko prbližn čak moram še enkrat prebrat
<msev-> a ta a je ze je callback
<yang> Serbians get lucky https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=caqmxWlhq9w#t=1h30m
<Seniorita> CHIC feat Nile Rodgers best concert 2013 - YouTube
<idioterna> msev-: ne
<idioterna> msev-: ce ni callbacka mors pac
<idioterna> a je ze?
<idioterna> ok, ni, mal pocakam
<idioterna> a zdej je ze?
<idioterna> ok, ni, se mal pocakam
<idioterna> a zdej je ze?
<idioterna> ok, ni, se mal pocakam
<idioterna> a zdej je ze?
<idioterna> ok, ze je!
<msev-> aja morš sprašvt
<msev-> kao
<msev-> :D
<idioterna> zdej morm pa pogledat kaj se je zgodil pa przgat rdeco lucko
<idioterna> al pa neki
<idioterna> ce mas pa callback pa reces
<idioterna> poklic_me_k_bo_ze(przgi_rdeco_lucko)
<idioterna> in je to to
<msev-> aha, kul mislm da dojamem
<idioterna> in k je ze se poklice funkcija przgi_rdeco_lucko
<idioterna> ne da bi ti mogu skos utrujat sistemu
<idioterna> ce je ze
<msev-> kul
<msev-> https://www.npmjs.com/package/gpx2json tale funkcija parseGPXFile ma kao callback
<Seniorita> gpx2json
<Seniorita> »Simple GPX to JSON converter«
<msev-> a to vidm iz tega dvojnga oklepaja k je notr Å¡e function(err, data)
<msev-> in zakaj mora bit v tem primeru callback
<yang> idioterna: evo tale je zate http://imgur.com/x2BJ7ZV
<Seniorita> Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet
<Seniorita> »Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet.«
<idioterna> msev-: aja ne to je pa parser
<idioterna> msev-: parser je program k bere file
<idioterna> in poklice funkcijo za vsak ta xml node
<idioterna> ti pa pol v funkciji pogledas kasn node je to pa ce rabs ksne podatke iz njega jih zapises nekam drugam
<idioterna> recimo v bazo al pa v en array
<idioterna> yang: zakaj zame?
<idioterna> yang: s suni sva zdele piskote pekla 2 uri
<yang> Jah, k mas boring zeno, da skoz ircas
<idioterna> tko da js ocitno nism skos za racunalnikom
<idioterna> pa prej sm na javor gonu
<idioterna> ona je sla pa svojo kobilo mal jahat
#ubuntu-si 2016-06-11
<zdobbie> lo and behold
<zdobbie> it's the fucking sun
<zdobbie> darn kids, disturbing the wildlife http://i.imgur.com/atqaz5X.gifv
<zdobbie> https://podcrto.si/zakaj-je-varnost-bolnikov-v-nasih-bolnisnicah-vedno-bolj-ogrozena/
<zdobbie> “V jeseniški bolnišnici smo pred časom naredili dve študiji o motenju sester pri razdeljevanju zdravil. Če bi tisto prebrali, bi ‘dol padli’. Kolikokrat je sestra med razdeljevanjem motena. Če vas vseskozi kdo moti, boste prej ali slej naredili napako.”
<zdobbie> Na osnovi raziskav so tako sprejeli zanimiv ukrep: sestro, ki razdeljuje zdravila, so oblekli v brezrokavnik, na katerega so napisali Ne moti.
<zdobbie> also,
<zdobbie> Morda boste kdaj, ko boste v bolnišnici obiskali svojca ali pa boste celo primorani izkoristiti njene storitve, na hodniku opazili bolnika, obutega v rumene nogavice.
<zdobbie> Toda če na hodniku v bolnišnici zagledate bolnika v rumenih nogavicah, ki ob sebi nima zdravnika ali medicinske sestre, se ne zahahljajte.
<zdobbie> Raje nanj takoj opozorite koga izmed bolnišničnega osebja. Rumene nogavice imajo namreč prav poseben pomen. Opozarjajo, da je pri bolniku zaradi njegovega slabega zdravstvenega stanja velika verjetnost padca, ki se lahko konča s hudo poškodbo.
<CrazyLemon> ugh..thats scary
<CrazyLemon> (gifv)
<idioterna> zakaj?
<idioterna> sej te vodne kace niso nc strupene al pa karkol
<CrazyLemon> zakaj nekaj mora bit strupeno da bi bilo scary?
<dz0ny_> https://www.facebook.com/FeelViral/videos/1061088677245845/
<Seniorita> Feelviral
<Seniorita> »Feelviral. 676.854 „Gefällt mir“-Angaben · 310.744 Personen sprechen darüber. Unterhaltungswebseite«
<dz0ny_> upload sucks http://i.imgur.com/giFhaZ3.png
<CrazyLemon> softnet? so soft
<CrazyLemon> http://s.speedof.me/result/2016/06/11/160611085656-2670.png
<CrazyLemon> kr ok glede na
<CrazyLemon> Line Rate - Upstream (Kbps):	994
<CrazyLemon> Line Rate - Downstream (Kbps):	10786
<CrazyLemon> meh..tist je download link
<CrazyLemon> https://speedof.me/show.php?img=160611085656-2670.png
<Seniorita> SpeedOf.Me Test Result
<Seniorita> »Check out my speed test result from SpeedOf.Me«
<zdobbie> https://podcrto.si/izpoved-dejana-orniga-informatorja-ki-je-za-policijo-vdiral-v-zasebno-komunikacijo-posameznikov/
<yang> Temu bi moral Nobelovo nagrado dat, k si je slogan zmislu "Več kot fer, Hofer"
<yang> Veganske hrenovke 3 EUR, perutninske isto velke pa 89 cent jebote
<yang> itak pa sploh veganske niso k so iz 9% jajcnega beljaka
<zdobbie> hofer? more like nofer
<CrazyLemon> kaj te pri hoferju moti?
<msev-> kko to da je dz0ny_ zj tok mn aktiven kukr je bil včash
<msev-> v tem kanalu
<msev-> a se boji da ga bom skoz kj spraševal :D
<CrazyLemon> filipinke išče
<msev-> a se je dejansko ke preselil?
<msev-> v eni knjigi o turizmu polinezije sm prebral da kao na filipinih ful primanjkuje žensk
<msev-> da pol včash kr kšnga deca v žensko oblečejo ipd.
<yang> msev-: ja taki so tej na Metelkovi
<msev-> hahaha
<msev-> ka pa te v rogu
<msev-> :D
<yang> nevem , tm bolj protestirajo radi
<msev-> pa baje se tepejo s kiji
<yang> nekak je treba zapolnit cas, drgac je dolgcajt
<yang> ta Rog se mi zdi da je zaskvotan ze od 1990
<yang> somnim se da smo sli tja na neko zabavo leta 1996
<yang> baje da je zgradba nevarna
<yang> nerodno bi blo da se tam porusi ko je 100 ljudi noter
<yang> pol b ipa isti ljudje drzavo tozili zakaj niso objekta porusili ker je veljal za nevarnega
<yang> zdej je Gorenje odkupilo znamko Rog in bodo spet zaceli kolesa delati
<CrazyLemon> če se že poruši boljše da se poruši na te ki so trenutno not kot na nekoga, ki sam hodi mimo
<yang> CrazyLemon: ja to pa se strinjam
<yang> mislim, oni so itak na lastno odgovornost tam
<yang> ce bi bila obcina fer bi zgradila nadomestni objekt in ga ponudila v uporabo umetnikom, samo verjetno zelijo zgraditi kaksna luksuzna stanovanja tam
<yang> lahko bi nardili recimo neko ful dobro galerijo, pa da bi se res skoz dogajali razni umetniski projekti
<yang> samo morda mislijo, da je teh prostorov ze zadosti v lj
<CrazyLemon> umetnikom? zakaj umetnikom?
<CrazyLemon> umetniki lahk rišejo v parku..zakaj torej ne bi raje park naredu pa ga ponudil vsem
<CrazyLemon> ne sam umetnikom
<yang> cim napovejo rusenje, jih pride kaksnih 100 aktivistov pa tam protestirajo, da jih ne morejo odstranit
<yang> sigurno so ze 10x zeleli rusiti ta objekt
<yang> gledal sem ko so v berlinu delozirali te aktiviste, so se noter v eno stavbo zab arikadirali
<yang> pa je prisel specialen odred policije
<yang> in jih vse ven steral
<yang> policijo naj tja posljejo ne pa varnostnikov
<yang> saj ti tudi ne klices varnostne sluzbe ce ti en stanovanje zaskvota
<yang> mislim se kaksno leto bodo noter bivali, potem bo pa res kaksna nesreca
<yang> se kaj porusilo
<yang> pa bodo tozili drzavo
<yang> sej tudi objekti na Metelkovi niso varni
<yang> to so ostanki od stare kasarne
<msev-> ja nej pokličejo policijo to je res
<yang> pa tam je vedno folka preko maksimuma
<msev-> a so jih kao z varnostniki
<msev-> to ni uredu, varnostniki niso dost opremljeni
<yang> ja baje da je bilo nevem 50 varnostnikov ki so jih odstranjevali
<msev-> to rabš polno bojno opremo da se prot iglarjem zoprstavš
<msev-> :D
<yang> varnostniki nimajo takih pooblastil kot policija
<msev-> yang, če bojo tebe poslal raj ne it
<yang> nevem katera firma je to opravljala
<yang> ti ga lahko odvleces stran
<yang> pa ti potem nazaj stece
<yang> in kaj si naredu nic
<yang> naj pride policija
<yang> pa naj jih nabase v pet maric
<yang> ta najbolj uporne
<yang> tako kot na fuzbal tekmah
<yang> pa bo mir
<yang> a ni dovolj da lahko ze 25 let tam skvotajo zasotnj
<yang> zastonj
<msev-> lol
<msev-> nj že porušjo hitr
<msev-> pa Å¡e uno cukrarno
<CrazyLemon> http://www.monitor.si/novica/moto-z-in-z-force-naprodaj-tudi-v-sloveniji/174745/
<Seniorita> Moto Z in Z Force naprodaj tudi v Sloveniji | Monitor
<Seniorita> »Motorola je predstavila dva nova telefona, razširljiva z dodatki nalik LGjevemu G5. Prvi se imenuje Moto Z. Ima 5,5 palčni AMOLED zaslon z ločljivostjo QHD, procesor Snapdragon 820 z grafično enoto Adreno 530, 4 GB pomnilnika RAM, 13 MP kamero z optičnim stabilizatorjem slike ter laserskim ostrenjem, 2600 mAh baterijo in Androidom 6.0.1 Marshmellow. Telefon je brez 3,5 mm vhoda, kar pomeni, da bomo za priklop starejših slušalk potrebovali U
<CrazyLemon> motorola prihaja v slo. \o/
<zdobbie> but I care so little
<yang> PINE64 prihaja v slovenijo
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie of course..coz you are a posh guy
<zdobbie> https://www.reddit.com/r/Showerthoughts/comments/4nj367/ive_woken_up_over_10000_times_and_im_still_not/
<Seniorita> I've woken up over 10,000 times and I'm still not used to it : Showerthoughts
<Seniorita> »5362 points and 467 comments so far on reddit«
<CrazyLemon> i've also woken up more than 10k times and i'm used to it..pretty simple actually
<CrazyLemon> open your eyes...close them again and wait a half an hour to an hour and open them again and done
<msev-> Yang kok pa bo pine64 pol v prosti prodaji un z vsaj 1gb rama
<yang> nevem poglej na stran
<yang> da se ga kupit mimo kickstarterja, je v prosti prodaji
<yang> zgleda so ji nastancali se malo vec od pledganih
<yang> un z 1gb rama je brezveze
<yang> ker je isti kot RPI potem
<yang> kupi z 2 GB, ce bos kupoval
<msev-> Preorder je
<msev-> Ni se tko da bi takoj poslalo
<msev-> Dat sux
<yang> po forumih pravijo da se v prosti prodaji hitro posljejo
<msev-> Ce narocim hocm takoj da posljejo hehe
<msev-> Ja nevem za ksne ne gui zadeve pomoje da je 1gb dost
<msev-> Za iot al pa robote al pa kj tazga internet radio rtlsdr pa to
<yang> 2 GB ni bistveno drazji
<msev-> Moram prevert, a kj rtlsdr uporablas
<msev-> A si pogruntov kj da bi bols sprejemal a kko
<msev-> Ksno bolso anteno naredu
<msev-> A se ti antena z baofenga da nasrsufat na rtlsdr
<yang> ne bom delal boljse antene
<yang> postajce sprejemajo vse
<yang> rtlsdr pa samo FM radio
<msev-> Une avione tut sprejema
<yang> nisem probal
<msev-> Dump1090 si naloz
<msev-> Pa ladje - en ais decoder pa to
<msev-> A kj ves kok je shipping za pine64
<yang> mora pisati na strani
<yang> predno oddas narocilo
<msev-> Ja sj lih to je bedno
<yang> zakaj ?
<msev-> K ne pise prej
<yang> ja sej ne potrdis narocila
<yang> ce se ne strinjas s postnino
<yang> mislim da je bilo okoli 1 0usd
<yang> 10 usd
<yang> Pledge Level Shipping - Slovenia
<yang> -$12.00
<yang> ni receno da velja ista cena za iz trgovine
<yang> jaz sem se neke dodatke narocal, zato sem morda vec placal
<yang> ce ti zadostuje 1 GB naroci kar RPI3
<msev-> Pomoje bom pr orangepiju ostal k je okol 20usd skupaj s postnino
<yang> mas boljsi community support
<msev-> Vec kot se enkrat drazji je od orangepija
<yang> Ti si taprav gorenjc EJGA, vse trikrat preracunas predno kupis
<msev-> AN, sm res :)
<msev-> Hehe
<yang> haha
<yang> mah glej, vazn da se ne zajebes da ne kupis naprave ki ima slab community support al pa nemogoce specifikacije, tisto je pol stran vrzen dnar
<zdobbie> #ubuntu-si -- a community for every device
<yang> glede na uspeh PINE64 bodo sigurno razvili se kaksno napravo
<yang> 1.6 Miljona so dobil preko pledgov
<yang> Glede RPI/Raspbiana jst nisem nikol meu nobenih problemov, je res dober distro (debian)
<msev-> Nevem kaj narobe delava pr rtlsdru k vsem neki ful dobr dela (no sj js sm slisal en repetitor) pa un dump1090 mi tut dela sam sm mislu da bo mal lazje za nastavt pa to
<yang> ma antena je slaba, ni drucga
<yang> ce imas ze zunanjo anteno pomaga
<yang> ze ce zunaj testiras vec ujame
<yang> vecina folka ima profi antene, s tistim vse lovijo
<yang> k recimo antena od postajc vse lovi tut noter
<yang> sam je pac bolj zares narjena
<yang> FM je oddajan na vecji moci
<yang> zato tut not lovi
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GGMSoJwaFHc
<Seniorita> Trojan Dancehall '69 - 40 Skinheads Rarities CD1 - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Uma coletânea dupla com 40 raridades do mais forte Skinhead Reggae (também conhecido como Early Reggae), uma das melhores seleções do dancehall de 1969 de pr...«
<yang> to bi rad vidu kako Skinheadi plesejo na tako prijetno muzko
<msev-> Hahaha
<yang> ej msev- a poznas un vic, ko gorenjec zaloti zeno z drugim
<yang> Pa zakrici "Ulezta se en na drucga !"
<yang> "Da vaju ustrelim z enim metkom"
<yang> https://scontent.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/13335566_10153487913581400_3128364513070871775_n.jpg?oh=fec7ba5840369c54f5e68e68e049414c&oe=57CE3BF8
<msev-> Hahaha
<msev-> Js sm res gorenc k zmerm probam dobr deal dobit
<CrazyLemon> razn ko kupuješ ure ...
<yang> jst sem se ze naucu, da poceni kupovati je drago kupovati
<yang> oz kot pravijo "nisem tako bogat, da bi kupoval poceni"
<yang> kaka sopara je zunaj
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YdC_kICEpco
<Seniorita> Green Dragons Ljubljana (Olimpija) vs Slovenian Police - YouTube
<Seniorita> »The police have over-exceeded their powers once more with use of over-excesive force and squirting teargas without reason. It may be right noting that childr...«
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_AWPvhge380
<Seniorita> Hooligans riots : Viole vs Green Dragons 2002 - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Hooligans riots : Viole vs Green Dragons 2002 Maribor - Olimpija«
<yang> kaksen obupen sport
<idioterna> dons so pa naziji rog obkolil
<idioterna> pa pretepal hipije
<idioterna> yang: a si bil zravn?
<yang> naziji?
<CrazyLemon> te smeti od samsunga http://www.gsmarena.com/samsung_galaxy_j3_(2016)-7760.php se ne znajo povezat na 802.11n @ 2.4ghz
<Seniorita> Samsung Galaxy J3 (2016) - Full phone specifications
<yang> idioterna: nevem koga ti smatras za nacije
<idioterna> skinheade ane
<yang> teh ni  vec
<yang> sam se uni navijaci
<idioterna> ja ja
<idioterna> absolutno
<idioterna> pac neonaziji no
<idioterna> cist isti kot so vedno bli
<yang> neznam ja nista
<idioterna> ma sej vemo s kerimi ti drzis
<yang> ok, sam da ves
<idioterna> zato si se pa preselu k stadionu!
<yang> ja
<yang> to bo
<yang> se prav da so varnostniki mel dans olajsano delo v rogu
<zdobbie> vedno si cel jolly, ko je ksna tekma tam
<yang> zdobbie: NIMAS KEJ CE JE PA TAKO NAVIJASKO VZDUSJE KLE
<yang> ups
<idioterna> yang: varnostniki zmer drzite z naziji ja
<yang> hm zanimiv
<yang> neznam ja nista
<idioterna> no evo, k se niste potrudl
<idioterna> se je nekdo drug
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gq5B8PnpBkw
<Seniorita> Idioterna's Javor - YouTube
<yang> Prijeli so jih Å¡est, stari so med 17 in 20 let
<idioterna> mhm, to so verjetn tisti "otroc"
<yang> mogoce jih je jankovic poslal
<idioterna> k jih vsi tok ocitajo migrantom
<idioterna> dvomim
<idioterna> jankovic ni hitler
<idioterna> nekdo drug je.
<yang> jeba https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OHhYMHbwvG0
<Seniorita> Nočno kamenjanje tovarne ROG 10 6 2016 - YouTube
<idioterna> taki ste.
<yang> ni mi jasno zakaj so najeli varnostno sluzbo za delozacijo...
<yang> namesto policije
<yang> bi blo treba vprasat tistega ki je to najemal
<idioterna> zakaj je pa to vazn
<yang> seveda je vazno
<idioterna> aja?
<yang> ce bi ti vedel kaksna pooblastila ima kdo
<idioterna> zakaj?
<idioterna> sej vem
<idioterna> zelo dobr vem
<yang> ocitno ne ves
<yang> varnostniki nimajo pravice delozirati ljudi, lahko pa preprecujejo vstop ali izstop iz varovanega obmocja
<idioterna> seveda nimajo
<idioterna> mene sam zanima zakaj se teb zdi pomembno to
<Matthai> pomembno je, da rabiš odredbo za deložacijo
<Matthai> sodno
<idioterna> ja
<yang> to sem mislil
<idioterna> tut polcija ne more
<Matthai> pol pa policija
<idioterna> dokler nima papirja
<idioterna> pa na papir se loh pritozis
<idioterna> ce nocs bit deloziran
<Matthai> ja, sodišče je tu ključno
<idioterna> kar mislm da so nardil
<idioterna> rogovci
<Matthai> ja
<idioterna> tko da zdej stoji to
<idioterna> pa kr 100% sm preprican da jankovic ni skinov klicu
<idioterna> dvomm da ma sploh njihovo telefonsko
<idioterna> jo pa ma nekdo drug!
<Matthai> edino kar bi lahko naredili bi bilo, da bi varnostniki zaprli dostop, ko ne bi iblo ljudi notri
<idioterna> spuscal jih ven, not pa ne
<idioterna> sam k ni dost varnostnikov v ljubljani
<yang> prebral sem, da so jih najeli okoli 50
<idioterna> ja rog pride brant 5000 ljudi na izi
<Matthai> mol zaposluje :-)
<idioterna> pa zdej ko so te skini prsli bo prakticno nemogoce ven zmetat hipije
<Matthai> sicer lahko bi naredili finto
<Matthai> da hočejo naredit eko sanacijo
<Matthai> in bi takrat lahko ljui na finto ven vrgli
<idioterna> ja sej to verjetno bodo
<Matthai> sicer jaz bi jih vprašal kaj so delali do sedaj
<Matthai> s to ekološko bombo
<yang> to z rogom je malce cudno
<yang> mislm
<yang> ze od 1990 je zaskvotano
<yang> pa poskusi delozacije so se ze veckrat vrsili neuspesno
<CrazyLemon> kakšno finto..solzilc jim not vržeš pa bodo že podgane vn pršle!
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: ti pa mal podcenjujes podgane vidm
<idioterna> sej so skinheadi solzivc not metal
<idioterna> pa ni noben vn prsu
<yang> haha
<CrazyLemon> kdo pa pravi da so solzivec metali?
<yang> premalo amoniaka
<CrazyLemon> mislim..js kolikor sm slišal so bile petarde pa kamni or smth
<zdobbie> granitne kocke
<zdobbie> k studenti!
<Matthai> sicer po moje bi morali tisto podret, pa banko postavit
<Matthai> da bi jo lahko potem dokapitalizirali :-)
<CrazyLemon> pol so pa taisti študentje prišli zdej hipije
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: nah, so bli kr naziji
<yang> ma, po moje bi moral MOL ponuditi novo resitev kulturnega centra tam, na novo sezidano, sam verjetno zelijo kaka luksuzna stanovanja s pogledom na ljubljanico zgradit
<idioterna> "fuzbalercki"
<idioterna> pac skinheadi
<CrazyLemon> a pol iz stož'ce geta?
<idioterna> tut ja
<idioterna> sej jih yang pozna ene par
<idioterna> mislm sej js jih tut
<yang> ja tega mareta poznam
<yang> sam on je zdej bolj v funku, nevem ce se kej navija
<idioterna> mareta?
<yang> bolj zvija kot navija
<idioterna> ne js ene druge mislm
<yang> ja jizaha
<idioterna> k tut pravjo da te poznajo
<idioterna> jizah ne vem kolk kej zvija
<idioterna> otroke ma
<yang> ma jst ga na videz poznam
<yang> nismo neki "ful frendi"
<idioterna> ja sej js sm ene druge mislu no
<yang> ja kere, nobenih drugih navijacev ne poznam
<idioterna> tiste k so mi rekl "dej povej kaj rabs, pa spizdimo en dobr bicikl zate"
<idioterna> ja ja
<idioterna> oni pa tebe poznajo
<idioterna> kr sumljivo
<yang> en sosolec je vcas bil pr dragonsih zdej pa prav da ze 5 let ni bil na nobeni tekmi odkar ma otroke
<yang> nimam nobenga dobrega bicikla
<yang> sam oldtimerje
<yang> sej ti tut graca poznas, on pomoje tut nbe hod vec na tekme
<idioterna> ma
<idioterna> nc ne stekas
<idioterna> grac ni skin
<idioterna> on je obratn
<idioterna> k se je prevec druzu z nami
<idioterna> antifasisti
<idioterna> drugac bi pa mogoce bil skin ja
<idioterna> tepu se je ze zadost
<yang> no drugih ne poznam
<yang> lahko pa da oni mene
<yang> to pa je mozn
<yang> kle je clo nek viola bar
<yang> nisem se nikol pijace tm pil
<yang> jst sem za to, da zgradijo nadomestni prostor za umetnike na rogu in na metelkovi
<yang> sam verjetno so plani cist drugacni
<yang> se bo enkrat kaj zrusilo na 100 ljudi k bodo noter, pol bodo pa jokali za odskodnino pa da zakaj drzava ni ukrepala prej
<yang> razumem pa aktiviste, da ne zelijo ven, ce zeli obcina tam zgraditi stanovanja
<yang> s tem bi izgubili svoje prostore
<yang> ne mors pa skvotat v nedogled
<idioterna> komot loh
<idioterna> sej je obcina zanemarla prostor
<yang> dokler se ne porusi
<yang> samo od sebe
<idioterna> zdej so not ze dost dolg da so priposestvoval
<idioterna> ja sej te k so not niso sam v luft gledal
<idioterna> so popravl stvari ane
<yang> ja
<yang> verjetno so
<yang> nisem ze dolgo bil tam
<idioterna> sej js vem da so, pa nism se nkol bil tam
<yang> nevem kaj se grejo sploh, ce nimajo od sodisca naloga za delozacijo...
<yang> najprej je treba to zadevo pravno urediti
<yang> sele potem se lahko ukrepa
<yang> ma se bodo ze zmenl, tko da bo prav
<yang> fora je da pac unmu k bi tam gradil stanovanja je interes zasluzit denar, dokler pa je to tam pa ne more nic zasluzit
<yang> sej je vedno fora sam dnar
<idioterna> yup
<yang> in spet bi elita tam notri pokupila stanovanja
<yang> tko da kr nej lepo skvotajo naprej
<idioterna> aja ti bi ubistvu rad zajebu bogate
<idioterna> za rogovce ti je vseen
<yang> mislim
<yang> stanovanj ki so prazna
<yang> je v ljubljani itak baje 15000
<yang> neprodana
<yang> pomoje ne rabjo novih gradit
<yang> lahko pa zgradijo nov kulturni center, pa b ivsi mel kaj od tega
<lynxlynxlynx> sej to je plan, ne stanovanja
<yang> ja ok, nisem tok seznanjen
<lynxlynxlynx> podobno kot galerija v cukrarni
<yang> mislim glede cukrarne so se odlocili za prenovo
<yang> namest oza rusenje
<yang> ker je pac spomenisko zascitena stavba
<yang> da se sanirati, samo je verjtno 5x drazje kot podreti pa na novo sezidati
<idioterna> http://imgur.com/gallery/SqnlFnh
<Seniorita> *sigh* - Imgur
<Seniorita> »Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet.«
<idioterna> commentsi so kr nice
<lynxlynxlynx> pri cukrarni je problem, da je sama stroj in so potem same komplikacije
<lynxlynxlynx> tole z rogom pa itak mal farsično, uničevat kulturni center za novega
<idioterna> komot bi tem ljudem v zameno za to da obnovijo vse skupi omogocal delo tam
<yang> ce gledas primer cvetlicarne, so tam ljudje iniciativa veliko sami naredili, pac tisto halo majo v najemu in sluzijo s koncerti
<yang> samo pac tja gre komot 1000 ljudi noter
<yang> ker je vse varno narejeno
<idioterna> sam so tut velik casha porabl da so postavl
<yang> ja
<yang> pa tut program imajo dober
<yang> za vsakega neki
<yang> skor vedno ko sem tam je 80-90% zasedeno
<yang> tko da zgube ne delajo
<yang> a letno vadbisce ilirija, to je v tivoliju, tam ko je tekalna steza ?
<yang> s kere strani se sploh not pride
<idioterna> s krizisca celovska-tivolska
<yang> skozi bazen ?
<idioterna> aja ne
<idioterna> sm mislu da te za bazen zanima
<yang> tam poleg bazena je se poligon za tek
<idioterna> v vadbisce sicer tut skoz bazen pomoje prides
<yang> ne
<idioterna> ja
<yang> tm k so neki koncerti
<idioterna> sam ko majo tiste trznce nekineki
<idioterna> prhajajo od vsepovsod not
<yang> na unmu vadbiscu sploh se nikol nisem bil
<yang> v bazenu pa sem plaval kot otrok
<yang> baje da neki casa je bil celo predel za nudiste tm
<yang> nevem sicer kako so to izvedli da so se samo med sabo gledal
<yang> z nekimi pregradami ocitno
<idioterna> za nudiste je sam da se soncjo
<idioterna> kar je res butast
<yang> hm
<idioterna> ker pac ne mors nag plavat
<yang> ja
<idioterna> tko k vsi normalni ldje
<yang> jah ce si nudist
<yang> gres itak v FKK kemp pa je
<idioterna> v sloveniji jih ni
<yang> na Hrvasko
<idioterna> ja, tam so pa kr dobri
<idioterna> pa v avstriji je tut par lustnih
<yang> Jst sem bil v Koversadi pa Monseni pa
<yang> se parih
<idioterna> hm v koversadi sm pa tut js ze bil
<idioterna> sam v istri je voda se kr motna
<idioterna> ni tok fino
<yang> tm v Koversadi so starsi od mojih sosed kempirali
<yang> pa sem sel 1x z njimi
<yang> sem jih vse nage vidu pol
<idioterna> kr grozn
<idioterna> verjetno mas se vedno travme
<yang> haha
<idioterna> a ti pa nis bil nag
<yang> sem ja
<yang> so me preprical
<idioterna> zakaj te je blo pa treba prepricat
<idioterna> a ni fino bit nag
<yang> mislim glih v srednji soli smo bli pa je blo mal hecno
<idioterna> mnja
<idioterna> kr dost folka ma takrat probleme ja
<idioterna> js nism mel
<idioterna> sm sreceval sosolke na plazi pa
<idioterna> smo se cist normalno pogovarjal
<yang> haha
<yang> ok
<yang> heh
<yang> enkrat sem bil pr enmu frendu dol
<yang> k so mel prkolco
<idioterna> zakaj se pa neb
<yang> pa un pac se slece
<yang> pa prav
<idioterna> sej anatomija je pr vseh ista
<yang> ti se kr slec, pa prid noter, k sva s punco kle
<idioterna> razn pac
<idioterna> ce so komu amputiral nogo pol je nima
<idioterna> sam to se vid tut ce nis nag
<idioterna> no razn zdej k so roboti tok kul ze
<idioterna> da ga mas loh namest noge
<idioterna> ja, zakaj pa se neb sleku
<idioterna> a ti je nerodn ce je s punco
<yang> mi je blo kr nerodn takrat
<idioterna> sej ni fora naturizma da bi se mogu skos dol devat
<idioterna> ampak da si na izi
<yang> a ves kako je moj sorodnik odpravil cuvaja tm
<idioterna> kasnga cuvaja
<yang> je prsu mu tezit zaka jnjegov otrok k je mel 14 let ni slecen
<idioterna> a je cez ograjo skocu
<idioterna> aja
<yang> tist cuvaj v FKK kempu
<idioterna> zanimiv js pa nism se vidu da bi komu tezil
<yang> pa prav pol on cuvaju "najprej se ti slec, pol se bo pa se on" pa ga je odpravil
<idioterna> skoda k ga ni vn vrgu
<idioterna> smartassa
<yang> baje, da si je ta naturizem zmislu Arnold Rikli na bledu
<yang> predstavljaj si 200 let nazaj, ko je tam folk po bled unag hodil kaj so s idomacini mislil hehe
<idioterna> ja, cist krneki so korenine
<idioterna> take hipijevske
<idioterna> ampak je pa fajn
<idioterna> k si ne prehladis mehurja v mokrih kopalkah
<yang> pac kopalke mas dvojne
<yang> in se preoblacis
<idioterna> why?
<yang> sej ne cakas da se posusijo na teb
<idioterna> ce jih sploh nimas se ti ni treba
<idioterna> prides iz vode, se obrises, done
<idioterna> nobenga telovadenja s kopalkami ne rabs
<yang> eh jaz nisem tak ekshibicionist da bi to praqkticiral
<idioterna> sej ne rabs bit ekshibicionist
<idioterna> ce si ekshibicionist pol pac
<idioterna> se gres nastavlat na promenado nekam
<yang> sem probal pa mi ni blo vsec
<idioterna> no js nism probal k nism ekshibicionist
<idioterna> da bi mogu neki kopalke preoblact pa skrivat genitalije pa ne vidm nobenga pametnga razloga
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dEPFCOr7ytE
<Seniorita> Dawning Of A New Era - The roots of Skinhead Reggae (Full Album) - YouTube
<idioterna> pozim si valda oblecen da te ne zebe
<Seniorita> »CD1 1.: John Jones - Mills, Rudy 2.: Give Me Back - Morgan, Derrick 3.: In Like Flint - Good Guys 4.: Tommy's Dream - McCook, Tommy 5.: Son Of Reggae - Willi...«
<idioterna> polet pa ne rabs bit
<yang> https://www.visitljubljana.com/Static/export/visitljubljana_prireditve_po_datumu_dva_tedna.pdf
<yang> https://scontent.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/13423996_794749720661164_7027138962781744221_n.jpg?oh=33909b47e6e7b3e4e4a928df422c4343&oe=580B097D
<yang> a je kdo gledu Houston we have a problem
<CrazyLemon> ti
<yang> sem ja
<zdobbie> apollo 13 was better
<CrazyLemon> oh..danes je deltaiv launch?
<CrazyLemon> meh
<CrazyLemon> je že bil
<CrazyLemon> ffs
<CrazyLemon> meeeeh..uro nazaj!
<zdobbie> rakete te pac naujo cakale
<CrazyLemon> well that sucks..spacexove rakete vedno počakajo.. oziroma se kr vrnejo nazaj
<zdobbie> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<zdobbie> dez je
<zdobbie> oblakov pa sploh ne
<zdobbie> must be the HAARP
<CrazyLemon> no rain no clouds
<zdobbie> look @ the stars
<zdobbie> look how they shine 4u
<zdobbie> & everything u do
<CrazyLemon> no stars..so theres that
<zdobbie> and it was all yello
<CrazyLemon> https://www.gamingonlinux.com/articles/counter-strike-global-offensive-adjusts-full-screen-modes-for-linux-to-help-with-performance.7400
<Seniorita> Counter-Strike: Global Offensive adjusts full screen modes for Linux to help with performance | GamingOnLinux
<Seniorita> »One of the complaints recently for Counter-Strike: Global Offensive has been the Linux performance, so Valve have changed how fullscreen works to help.«
<CrazyLemon> for you cs:go guys
<yang> http://shareably.net/dogs-getting-older/?utm_source=sspring&utm_medium=facebook&utm_campaign=sspring&__ssuid=39422
<Seniorita> Photographer Takes Stunning Photos Of Dogs As They Age – This Is Fascinating!
<Seniorita> »I would do anything for my dog and I know my dog would do anything for me. Our bond is that special. Do you know what my greatest fear is though? The day I have to deal with my dog not being by my side. Amanda Jones, a photographer, also knows this feeling. She wanted to, …«
<upd> kako bi
<upd> tu v app folk vnese svoje api ključe, kako bi jih skril
<upd> zdej sem jih zakodiral, morš pač nek pass vnest, pa se zakodirajo
<upd> naredim hash iz pass, pa ga shranim
<upd> sam mi ne pomaga to
<upd> ker pol bi moral vsakič pass vnest ko zaženeš app
<upd> ubistvu karkoli naredim, se bo lahko nekdo dokopal do njih
<CrazyLemon> upd shrani jih v oblak!
<lynxlynxlynx> kaj pa dvosmerno kodiranje?
<upd> lokalno more bit
<lynxlynxlynx> in? Dodaš en lokalni salt, da je malo težje, pa je to to
<upd> ni mi jasno kako to deluje
<lynxlynxlynx> odvisno od algoritma, ampak če je lokalno, zakaj je tako pomembno? Bodo kradli piškotke al kaj?
<upd> je pomembno zelo.
<upd> mislem da ne glede na to kater je algoritem, Å¡e vedno moram pass shranit nekam
<upd> in če je pass shranjen, se jih da dobit
<lynxlynxlynx> če je tudi vsa logika lokalna, potem res težko zobfusciraš
<upd> hm
<msev-> torej ls -1 list oba fajla
<msev-> kko bi pa listov tedva fajla na tak način ampak da bi bil fullpath podan
<CrazyLemon> kako oba fajla
<CrazyLemon> fyi..
<CrazyLemon> .imdb midnight special
<jabuk> Midnight Special |18 Feb 2016 112 min| Adventure, Drama, Sci-Fi
<jabuk> A father and son go on the run, pursued by the government and a cult drawn to the child's special powers.
<jabuk> IMDB:7.0/10 (12,797 glasov) | Tomato: 7.4/10 178 reviews (users: 3.7/5 14744 reviews)
<jabuk> Povezava: https://www.imdb.com/title/tt2649554
<CrazyLemon> je kr v redu film
<msev-> nice
<msev-> title fits for this late hour
<matjaz> .yt big gigantic cmon
<jabuk> Big Gigantic - C'mon (Feat.  Griz) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=deR2povTDbY
<matjaz> dobr
#ubuntu-si 2016-06-12
<yang> jutro
<zdobbie> zocky: v http://krizanke.ljudmila.net/krizanka/sob14 en kvadrat v zgornjem desnem kotu ni pocrnjen
<Seniorita> Sobotna | Križanke
<Seniorita> »Dnevna spletna križanka - Sobotna«
<zdobbie> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gha79UZVRk0
<Seniorita> Alice Cooper - Under My Wheels - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Die komplette Beat Club-Folge inklusive diesem Auftritt im iTunes Store erhältlich! https://itunes.apple.com/de/tv-season/beat-club-folge-72-30.10.1971/id315...«
<zdobbie> a to je neka subtle groznja kolesarjem?
<idioterna> it's not subtle
<idioterna> yang si ful zeli rollat coal
<yang> ne, Alice Cooper dans spila
<zdobersek> never heard of her
<CrazyLemon> že drugi dan da mi tkoj ob bootu xorg crasha
<CrazyLemon> why ubuntu...why
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JRx4AAZI9OA
<Seniorita> Dickens Cider - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> oldie goldie
<zdobersek> as oldie as you?
<CrazyLemon> almost!
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5nlzxR6lN7Q
<Seniorita> INSANE Speeds! Michael Dunlop Superbike FASTEST ever TT Lap RECORD! - YouTube
<Seniorita> »http://www.iomtt.com/News/2016/June/04/RST-Superbike-Race-Report.aspx History was made in the opening race of the 2016 Isle of Man TT races, fuelled by Monst...«
<msev-> a kdo ve komando ki lista full path od vseh datotek v mapi pa Å¡e v tisto mapo not gre
<msev-> seprav iz home/msev/ gre v home/msev/Downloads/gpx/
<CrazyLemon> in ti bi to hotu z enim ukazom
<msev-> ja a se da AND dat notr v terminalu
<CrazyLemon> se da..ampak to sta pol dva ukaza ne en
<zdobersek> unless ... &&
<msev-> seprav cd /home/msev/Downloads/gpx/ && ls -d -1 $PWD/*
<CrazyLemon> you tell us!
<msev-> yup to je to
<zdobersek> WE DID IT #UBUNTU-SI
<msev-> wtf za 2 fajla je delal
<msev-> k sm jih pa več dal notr
<msev-> TypeError: Cannot read property "0" of undefined
<msev-> pa nobenga praznga msg.payloada ni
<CrazyLemon> yay nevihte
<CrazyLemon> again
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<CrazyLemon> http://en.blitzortung.org/live_dynamic_maps.php
<Seniorita> Lightning & Thunderstorms - live real time Google Maps
<CrazyLemon> v istri pa cel žur
<Seniorita> »Blitzortung.org provides lightning and thunderstorm information in real time on maps for USA, United Kingdom, Australia, new Zealand, Europa, Africa, Asia and other Countries.«
<msev-> interesting
<msev-> dashboard wants another map
<msev-> just kidding :D
<msev-> or am I
<lynxlynxlynx> drugače si iskal ukaz find, ker ls privzeto ni rekurziven
<CrazyLemon> http://www.flyertalk.com/forum/trip-reports/1770167-frontlines-against-isis.html
<msev-> nevem pa zakaj k sm mel 2 fajla test.gpx pa test1.gpx je delal pol sm pa Å¡e 3 dodal zravn je pa spet erroral out
<Seniorita> To The Frontlines Against ISIS - FlyerTalk Forums
<msev-> pojma nimam
<Seniorita> »My trip to Northern Syria and Iraq, walking through the bustling bazaar in Duhok , inspecting a captured ISIS UAV drone in West Kirkuk , avoiding«
<msev-> o lej talona uporabljajo
<msev-> poznam ta avion
<msev-> zanimivo
<msev-> da so vseen kr pozitivni
<msev-> čeprov so uni norci tok zravn
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: It’s Official: VLC 3.0 Will Have Chromecast Support  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/JGh2fVCBxQY/vlc-chromecast-support-official
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Linux Color Emoji Font Adds 72 New Unicode 9.0 Emoji  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/bOy9k_vxTv4/emoji-one-font-linux-unicode-9-0
<zdobersek> fhaaaaaak
<zdobbie> lol https://www.livecap.tv/t/dotamajor/uPiYZQ6SGMI
<Seniorita> OG vs Team Liquid - The Manila Major - Grand Final - LiveCap.tv
<Seniorita> »Tellmeister capped DotaMajor streaming Dota 2 - OG vs Team Liquid - The Manila Major - Grand Final«
<CrazyLemon> a zato je Å¡el dzoni na filipine
<zdobbie> for dat boi Hodor
<CrazyLemon> dzoni is hodor? or is hodor dzoni?
<zdobbie> why not both?
<CrazyLemon> is that even possible?
<CrazyLemon> http://www.ctrl-eyewear.com/
<Seniorita> CTRL-Eyewear
<Seniorita> »CTRL eyewear, fully automatic or manually changing smart sunglasses adapting tint to various weather or light conditions in the blink of an eye!«
 * CrazyLemon wants some ctrl in his life
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: dauphine mas na TV
<zdobbie> btw
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie nogomet gledam
<CrazyLemon> sicer pa upam da bo froome zmagal
<zdobbie> .gif you make me sad
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/e03UozELSlS3m/giphy.gif
<CrazyLemon> i'm sorry
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=24g-5mqUfvQ
<Seniorita> The Best Barbecue in Austin That Isn’t Franklin  — The Meat Show - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Everyone’s heard of Franklin: the Austin barbecue favorite open only for lunch is known for great brisket and extremely long lines. But on a quick trip throu...«
<CrazyLemon> holy sh1t that looks awesome
<Neferpitou> asd
<Neferpitou> asdasad
<Neferpitou> weqe
<CrazyLemon> dej no
<zocky> .help
<zocky> .pomoc
<zocky> a ma ta bot .tell?
<slax0r> najbrz ne
<CrazyLemon> .tell what
<msev-> a se je začel tour de france že?
<msev-> njam
<CrazyLemon> msev- ja..ravno danes se končal
<msev-> o shizzle
<msev-> zamudu vse
<CrazyLemon> jp
<msev-> kera etapa je bla gorska
<msev-> a nibali ne pele sploh
<CrazyLemon> kar nekaj zadnjih etap je bilo gorskih
<msev-> a je blo napet
<msev-> a že vse prej odločeno :)
<CrazyLemon> napeto napeto
<msev-> Critérium du Dauphiné route 2016
<msev-> sam a to je tour de france
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon> jp..v franciji dirkajo
<CrazyLemon> po franciji*
<yang> baje da sta danes 2 maratona v slo
<yang> franja pa ?
<msev-> a ta froome kj čvaka k kr vse premaga
<CrazyLemon> kdor zna pač zna
<msev-> a taprav cajt napade al kj
<msev-> a to mu je za trening zj mal
<msev-> ga ne zjebe tok taka kratka dirka
<CrazyLemon> zakaj bi ga
<msev-> nevem
<msev-> ker pač je vrjetn mal bl naporno kot trening
<msev-> al kaj
<CrazyLemon> sj to je point ane :)
<yang> mogoce mu mal sveze krvi dodajo po tekmi
<msev-> mogoče mal avtotransfuzije ja haha
<yang> nedolg nazaj so jih baje enga/par dobil na dopinskih testih
<yang> ne spremljam jaz tega, sosed bolj gleda, pa je povedu
<msev-> blage
<CrazyLemon> opa..bitcoin pa je kr pridobil na vrednosti
<CrazyLemon> 640ish USD
<yang> idioterna: bos kej kupval po trenutni vrednosti ?
<yang> "balance": 0.19021539, "blocks": 415983,
<yang> g> ok. back in 5, just spilled a beer on my laptop
<msev-> lol
<msev-> js sm učer kokakolo poliu po tipkovnici
<yang> men se to se nikol ni zgodil
<yang> vedno mam to pijaco kake pol metra stran
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VQYFZaR217Q
<Seniorita> Making Nutella-Stuffed Fish Cakes at Otafuku - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Japanese snacks are known for being almost too cute to eat, and these taiyaki are no exception. Filled with a mix of nutella and banana or a thick spread of ...«
<CrazyLemon> holy bejesus
<CrazyLemon> that looks awesome
<msev-> a je kšn android dev tuki
<msev-> njam te "ribe"
<msev-> https://github.com/eliseomartelli/Cancello ej a je u izi da bi se kle dodal več gumbov
<Seniorita> GitHub - eliseomartelli/Cancello: A HTTP Post thing for Android Wear
<Seniorita> »Cancello - A HTTP Post thing for Android Wear«
<msev-> k on ma zj kle en gumb
<msev-> da eno stvar lahko odpreš
<msev-> in zadeva zgleda nekak dela
<msev-> sam js bi rd več the
<msev-> več buttonov :D
<msev-> a se kle pr androidu da kj copy-pasteat
<msev-> a se komu da mi to shekat :D
<msev-> plz
<idioterna> yang: a tak zgledam?
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Furi Kura Reddit Indicator Applet Ubuntu Desktop  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/1Ses9kqXLHU/furi-kura-reddit-indicator-applet-ubuntu-desktop
<zdobbie_> trumptastic http://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2016/jun/12/orlando-shooting-nightclub-pulse-gunman
<Seniorita> Orlando Pulse club attack: gunman behind shooting that killed 50 'named as Omar Mateen' | Global | The Guardian
<Seniorita> »Gunman who opened fire with assault rifle, and equipped with ‘suspicious device’, reportedly a 29-year-old US citizen«
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Get Reddit Inbox Alerts on the Ubuntu Desktop  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/1Ses9kqXLHU/furi-kura-reddit-indicator-applet-ubuntu-desktop
<yang> for girls only https://scontent.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/13413678_10153732976582756_5627014046352925733_n.jpg?oh=7e73b809511c80ec9e7305fecda92780&oe=57C98E0D
<zdobbie_> clicked, but not a girl
<msev-> Razmisljam da bi si na stacionarca tut dal ubuntu sam bom spet rabu pomoc da ne zbrisem windozeov
<msev-> Pa zj je se dodatna komplikacija dveh diskov
<msev-> Pomoje bom probov kr ubuntu gnome
<msev-> Treba dat linux on all the things
<msev-> kko bi naredu kao da gledam eno besedo npr test
<msev-> pol pa da povežem to s časom
<msev-> če pride ta beseda 2x v določenem času naredu to
<msev-> če 1x v določenem času to
<msev-> če 3x v določenem času to
<lynxlynxlynx> temo se ponavadi reče štetje :P
<CrazyLemon> haha
<CrazyLemon> msev- switch :)
<CrazyLemon> aja..v določenem času
<CrazyLemon> no mogoče če na X časa resetiraš switch
<lynxlynxlynx> pa Å¡e super prilika za omenit python
<lynxlynxlynx> prek setov lahko z enovstričnico nadomestiš sort|uniq -c
<yang> http://luckypatcher.co/
<Seniorita> Download - Lucky patcher Apk download v6.2.2 [LATEST]
<Seniorita> »Lucky patcher apk is a fantastic android tool that allows you to Get free in app purchases, remove license verification, remove ads from apps, install modded play store and more. The notable feature of lucky patcher is that it works even on non-rooted devices, which is rare in such kind of tool. Though you won’t be …«
<CrazyLemon> come on dude..we are opensource channel
<CrazyLemon> ne warez
<yang> Android je Open Source
<CrazyLemon> kaj ma android s tem tvojim warez toolom?
#ubuntu-si 2017-06-05
<zdobbie> AreWeDankYet.gif
<matjaz> ded.JPG
<zdobbie> oyvey.exe
<napsy_> lp
<zdobbie>  /o/
<sasa84> juhuuu
<idioterna> o
<sasa84> elow idioterna
<metalcamp> dan
<b4d> hai
<sasa84> dan
<speed-> dan
<sasa84> dan speed- :D
<speed-> in kak smo
<sasa84> oukej! pa ti?
<speed-> poa tudi
<speed-> budim se pocasi :D
<sasa84> a se nisi v sluzbici?
<speed-> halo
<speed-> ti tudi neves kaki velki praznik je danes?
<speed-> sem mogel poguglat
<speed-> Pfingstmontag
<speed-> to je danes!
<sasa84> ajaaaaa, a ti tud delaš v tujini?
<sasa84> ja pol pa mate binkoštni pondelk :)
<speed-> evo to ja
<speed-> !
<speed-> :D
<sasa84> a si v avstriji?
<speed-> ja
<sasa84> sodelavc od slax0r ? :P
<speed-> ne... se :D
<speed-> od sasos90
<speed-> pa zaenkrat nam je se precej kul tu kje smo
<speed-> ko pa nebo, pa bomo bejzali :D
<sasa84> sej slax0r je drgač kr v redu a veš :P
<speed-> pa ajde no
<speed-> za silo je
<speed-> :p
<speed-> fak ej samo jutri bom valda jokal
<speed-> 2tedna sem bil zaj skoraj doma
<speed-> :'(
<sasa84> kaaaaaaaaaaj? :D
<sasa84> sej bo kmal sv. rešnje telo in kri...se mi zdi, da je 15.6.
<sasa84> boš spet doma :P
<speed-> jap
<speed-> vsaj 2 kratka tedna sta pred mano
<speed-> :p
<speed-> samo nek dopust bo se treba
<speed-> zdaj sem mel malo fraj pa se mi zdi da sem doma malo vec delal kak bi tam :-)
<sasa84> valda ;)
<sasa84> go napsy_ go napsy_ :D
<sasa84> speed-: a CrazyLemon Å¡e zmer spi?
<speed-> kak pa naj jaz to vem
<speed-> nisva si tak dobra :p
<sasa84> aja, sem misnla, da sta skup... pardon!
<sasa84> kak pa naj jaz to vem!
<sasa84> nisva si tak dobra :D
<speed-> ti se smejes ampak to so resne zadeve
<pitastrudl> lol :D
<pitastrudl> speed-:  ti hodiš v nemčijo al avstrijo?
<speed-> avstrijo
<pitastrudl> aha, ok
<pitastrudl> ne, sem mislil da hodiš v nemčijo, pa da bi mi kej mogoče še prnsu iz tan
<pitastrudl> :D
<speed-> ne
<speed-> jaz sem v mali nemciji
<speed-> :)
<speed-> ovi so prav uzaljeni, ce jim to poves haha
<sasa84> speed-: zakaj jaz nimam OPka?
<sasa84> :(
<Matthai> zakaj če rečem (v Raspbianu) cat /etc/resolv.conf
<Matthai> dobim
<Matthai> nameserver 127.0.0.1
<Matthai> oz. kje bi videl prave dns serverje?
<b4d> Matthai: https://askubuntu.com/questions/152593/command-line-to-list-dns-servers-used-by-my-system
<Matthai> nmcli
<Matthai> -bash: nmcli: command not found
<Matthai> nm-tool
<Matthai> -bash: nm-tool: command not found
<b4d> ce imas moznost instalirat, network-manager ima te zadeve noter
<b4d> probas lahko se nslookup google.com
<b4d> potem mi pa zmanjka idej :)
<Matthai> Raspbian Jessie je to sicer
<Matthai> nslookup google.com
<Matthai> Server:		127.0.0.1
<Matthai> Address:	127.0.0.1#53
<Matthai> hmnja
<Matthai> hmm, pa res dela
<msev-> hello bois :D
<napsy_> ehlo
<CrazyLemon> [11:25:02] <speed->: nisva si tak dobra :p
<CrazyLemon> a tako torej
<CrazyLemon> v redu speed..v redu
<msev-> sj sva midva dobra CrazyLemon ne bit žalosten :D
<lynxlynxlynx> kje si bil kej po hribih msev-
<Matthai> hmm, v Arduinitu rečem: const char DEVICE_NAME = "Sensor 2";
<Matthai> in potem   Serial.print("     \"device_name\": \""); Serial.print(DEVICE_NAME); Serial.println("\",");
<Matthai> in mi naprinta neko čudno kvako
<dz0ny> .btc eur
<jabuk1> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 2302.69, low: 2220.98, high: 2313.96, bid: 2302.70, ask: 2309.00
<msev-> lynxlynxlynx, na Luknjo sm šu kozoroge pogledat, na uno sedlo čez dol v dolini Zadnjice tut, Ratitovec, Zg. Martuljški slap, Golica
<msev-> to sm vse v 1 tednu :D
<msev-> sam zj je pa nekam vreme preveč kislo da bi poizkusu it kam
<msev-> bom vrjetn pol nasledn tedn nadaljeval
<msev-> oz. v drugi polovici tedna bo bolš
<speed-> ka mate kaj dez v lj?
<speed-> nas na pune kuri
<speed-> pa so nam obecali da bo hladneje :/
<lynxlynxlynx> msev-: lepo
<lynxlynxlynx> upam, da tudi ta sopara počasi zgine
<lynxlynxlynx> speed-: v Å¡tepcu ga ni
<speed-> kdo je stepec :D
<lynxlynxlynx> del lj :P
<speed-> a tisti stepec
<msev-> zj bom šu vrjetn na gradiško turo, Zvoh, Begunjščico, Vrtačo...pol pa dalje :D...Peca al pa Raduha po feratah bi ble tut fajn :D
<msev-> pol pa v naslednjem krogu kšn Špik naprej se pa nism še odloču :D
<msev-> aja pa prej še kšn Grintovec pa kj tazga...kr fajn si kondicijo dvigam, pridem v polovici markiranega časa povsod
<speed-> kar v breg.. pogumno :)
<lynxlynxlynx> špik si vzemi en manj vroč dan, tam se skuriš
<lynxlynxlynx> gradiško maš komot popoldansko al pa nočno, tam je tudi zdaj peklensko vroče
<lynxlynxlynx> če že maš feratarsko opremo, ti po gradiški priporočam mojstrovko
<lynxlynxlynx> hanzova je lepo v senci, pa še po grebenu lahko potem podaljšaš
<msev-> mam opremo edin nimam une "popkovine" k je kao za počivat :D
<msev-> a kr mojstrovko že takoj s prve :D
<msev-> sm mislu da bi Å¡u na spodnji plot po "Å¡olski"
<msev-> ne po uni ta najtežji v SLO :)
<msev-> pa tm v Mojstrani po uni :)
<lynxlynxlynx> eh, tega ne boš rabil pri nas, razen če bi lezel v športne ferate
<lynxlynxlynx> za lažjo v spodnjem plotu je dovolj komplet
<msev-> kul
<lynxlynxlynx> gradiška je super za se preverit, mojstrovka je samo mal daljša
<lynxlynxlynx> pa najbrž skala mal slabša
<msev-> super. tm na pogačnikovi me sicer ni blo nč strah sam una je sam 15 min :D
<lynxlynxlynx> a to je turnc?
<msev-> grmada..bomo vidl kko prenašam zračnost :D sam sj sam v glavi morš met da si prvezan in ti nemore bit nč
<lynxlynxlynx> ne, tega pa res za ni met v glavi
<lynxlynxlynx> zarad takega mišljenja prihaja do nesreč
<lynxlynxlynx> gradiška je pomoje bolj zračna kot mojstrovka
<lynxlynxlynx> tam si v enih poklinah, potem je pa hitro konec in samo še hodiš nad šitno glavo
<msev-> no prov pač morš bit lih prov on-your-toes :D tko bo bolš rečen ane
<msev-> nesmeš zapaničart :)
<CrazyLemon> zakaj bi paničaril..če padeš pač umreš
<CrazyLemon> thats it
<lynxlynxlynx> najbrž ne, samo prijetno ziher ni
<lynxlynxlynx> pri nas so zajle vpete tako pogosto, da težko zletiš več kot par metrov
<zdobbie> tesl-oh https://www.theverge.com/2017/6/5/15739262/tesla-insurance-premiums-aaa-claim-rate-repair-costs
<msev-> sj to, v italiji baje 3m dol letiš :D
<msev-> to je pa že kr neki :D
<lynxlynxlynx> ko si prvič na kaki pravi italijanski, je res nova izkušnja
<lynxlynxlynx> zajle niso napete in so res samo za varovanje
<lynxlynxlynx> pa taki razmaki vmes, da si ne upaš zajebavat
<lynxlynxlynx> gradiška je recimo super za vajo, se varuješ, probaš pa it čez brez uporabe zajle
<lynxlynxlynx> tam je to čist varno
<msev-> super. lynxlynxlynx kaj pa una najlažja v dolomitih? :)
<msev-> a tist bi Å¡lo
<CrazyLemon> Å¡lo Å¡lo
<lynxlynxlynx> a piz boe?
<lynxlynxlynx> Å¡e nisem bil
<lynxlynxlynx> sej maš prvo pri nas polno izbire, potem pa takoj čez mejo
<lynxlynxlynx> recimo cela via italiana na mangrt
<lynxlynxlynx> tam se znebiš strahu pred višino, ker je res zračna
<speed-> prite v prekmurje kolesarit
<lynxlynxlynx> preravno
<speed-> pa to je glih pravo! :)
<lynxlynxlynx> pa v istem cajtu sem že globoko v karnijcih :P
<CrazyLemon> https://www.mimovrste.com/klasicni-telefoni/nokia-gsm-telefon-3310-dual-sim-moder
<jabuk1> NokiaGSM telefon 3310 Dual Sim, moder| mimovrste=)
<jabuk1> Nokia 3310 dual Sim je sodobna predelava klasičnega modela. Ponaša se s preglednim zaslonom ter tipkami. Ima vzdržljivo baterijo 1200 mAh, FM radio ter mp3 predvajalnik. Na njem boste lahko ponovno zaigrali legendarno igro Snake.
<speed-> jaz jamram ko morem prek nadvoza od avtoceste :p
<speed-> https://scontent-vie1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t34.0-12/18928482_1369965559718945_1757906251_n.png?oh=6ddb1136e8b11f599bd20c5739bfb631&oe=59378996
<zdobbie> pol te se pa pajac placa!
<zdobbie> kam je sel ta svet ...
<speed-> hey hey hey, a ves za ka vse je narod placan
<speed-> :)
<zdobbie> ne
<zdobbie> nastej, prosim
<zdobbie> ti pomagam
<zdobbie> - serviser avtomobilov prestizne znamke Porsche
<speed-> eh to ze mores bit doktor ne vec mehanik :)
<yang> speed-: doktor mors bit da avte sraufas ?
<yang> ni razlike kaj dosti al sraufas fiata al pa porscheja
<yang> mogoce je malo tezje znati sraufati oldtimerje, predvsem ker delov ni za dobiti
<speed-> mislo sem v smislu, da na teh novih das comp zraven
<speed-> pa nic ne sraufas
<speed-> :D
<yang> tako ja
<yang> vecina zadev je elektronskih - racunalnisko krmiljenih
<yang> sej sem reku sosedu danes
<yang> ko je rekel da bi rad 3 dodatne stevce montiral v star avto
<yang> da bi lahko tko naredu, da mu na displayu vse senzorje prikatuje, pa je nekaj protestiral
<yang> k to neki dodatni stevci vsepovsod kr pokvarijo videz aramture
<zdobbie> What a story Mark. http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/mark-cavendish-adds-tour-of-slovenia-to-his-race-programme/
<CrazyLemon> yup
<CrazyLemon> pol bo pa spet odstopu
<CrazyLemon> po dveh dneh
<CrazyLemon> zakaj ni noben prilepu linka do apple live streama?
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, is this #apple-si?
<CrazyLemon> matjaz is this #pokljuka ?! tis not no
<CrazyLemon> i get shitload of errors ko poskušam predvajat https://p-events-delivery.akamaized.net/17qopibbefvoiuhbsefvbsefvopihb06/m3u8/hls_mvp.m3u8
<matjaz> not me
<skyx> lp
<matjaz> https://cloud.mkfs.si/apps/undefined/s/dZ3ji787djytRzy
<jabuk1> Nextcloud
<CrazyLemon> matjaz user pa pass na pvt prosim
<CrazyLemon> otherwise..delete that owncloud sh1te..dz00ny will be furious :D
<matjaz> https://cloud.mkfs.si/s/ANGLinzVPhMtZZi
<jabuk1> Nextcloud
<matjaz> tale bo taprav
<matjaz> BUT ITS NOT OWNCLOUD!
<skyx> kaj je to mkfs.si ?
<CrazyLemon> malware site
<matjaz> gtfo
<CrazyLemon> wooo
<CrazyLemon> Files!
<CrazyLemon> so awesome!
<CrazyLemon> everything in your app!
<matjaz> a file manager!
<matjaz> wow!
<CrazyLemon> yea!
<matjaz> reinventing the computer!
<CrazyLemon> omg!
<CrazyLemon> multitasking!
<CrazyLemon> a file manager that supports sorting!
#ubuntu-si 2017-06-06
<b4d_> jutro
<slax0r> jutro
<slax0r> speed-: "za silo je"?
<slax0r> :O
<slax0r> tu ste vsi taki trump loverji
<slax0r> http://www.twitterperlen.de/wp-content/uploads/2017/01/img_8413.jpg
<speed-> slax0r ge ti delas
<speed-> ze san te 100x pital
<speed-> :D
<speed-> acl ?
<speed-> ali ka ste
<speed-> alc
<slax0r> acl ja
<slax0r> "advanced" commerce labs
<slax0r> tak advanced da se mamo php 5.2
<slax0r> :D
<speed-> supa
<speed-> zadnjic san bil z enin tvojin sodelavcon
<speed-> matevz
<speed-> stajerec
<speed-> ali pa matjaz ali nekaj taksnoga :d
<slax0r> wut?!
<speed-> pozabo haha
<slax0r> ni bil ne matevz pa ne matjaz moj sodelavec
<slax0r> vsaj ne da bi se spomno :D
<speed-> ja je
<slax0r> kje?
<speed-> ka kje
<matjaz> se vidi da mata ponedeljek!
<speed-> nema veze kje
<slax0r> :D
<slax0r> ma :D
<speed-> tvoj sodelavec je pa konec
<speed-> :D
<slax0r> ne ni :D
<speed-> FU!
<speed-> ne svadi me
<slax0r> FU right back
<slax0r> :D
<slax0r> odi
<slax0r> ka pivo spijeva
<speed-> pridi
<slax0r> na tesce
<speed-> libenauer tangente
<speed-> po batine
<speed-> :D
<speed-> pa te komaj piva
<slax0r> ti pa kera vojska? :D
<speed-> prva armada
<speed-> :D
<slax0r> ruska? :D
<idioterna> haha
<idioterna> hud schwachkopf :)
<speed-> GESTAPO pride
<msev-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YNxtMtlrm6U
<jabuk> First Look at CShell on a Windows phone (Exclusive) - YouTube
<jabuk> This is CShell, Microsoft's new adaptable Windows Shell currently in the works for Windows 10. For more information: Subscribe to our Youtube channel: https:...
<b4d_> msev-: itak je bash+apt zdej na win, kaj bos temu :D
<jabuk> http://t.qkme.me/3qlspk.jpg
<b4d_> msev-: a niso se propadli na mobile podrocju drugace
<b4d_> in prbije this is the same experience you love on your desktop, bos ja
<msev-> propadli so čist ja :D
<msev-> sam vseen je ta "convergence" experience dost fajn narejen :)
<b4d_> msev-: vse je to lepo in fanj, ampak dokler nimajo developerjev za appe ne gre
<msev-> pa ta windows za arm bo tut vredu, k loh win32 app-e inštaliraš, pa vrjetn bo vsa zadeva manj baterije porabljala kot x86 cpuji
<b4d_> msev-: a ni ubuntu neka linux distribucija, nismo na #windows :D
<msev-> haha :D
<msev-> treba je konkurenco tut poznat :D
<msev-> zj lahko začnemo še od te applove konference komentirat :D
<pitastrudl> win mobile je ded
<jabuk> http://i.imgur.com/lmmBt.gif
<pitastrudl> so is ubuntu phone
<pitastrudl> lol, jabuk get ur shit together
<pitastrudl> wat
<pitastrudl> hm, ne dela več to
<matjaz> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 2534.81, low: 2280.04, high: 2540.00, bid: 2520.17, ask: 2534.99
<matjaz> wat
<b4d_> msev-: sploh se nisem pogledal kaj je novega pri applu
<b4d_> me niti kaj dosti ne zanima
<msev-> ma nč tazga, same bedarije, folk pa nori
<msev-> nobene velike inovacije, samo polish
<msev-> tale naslov mi je všeč - WWDC17 from outside the reality distortion field :)
<b4d_> vidim da bo Jobs spet flip naredil v grobu
<b4d_> Files na iOS :D
<msev-> a to je ful big no-no
<msev-> :D
<zdobbie> it's almost a no-no-no
 * speed- slaps slax0r around a bit with a large trout
<speed-> ka zaj ge si
<speed-> ze te 2 uri cakam pred vhodom :D
<metalcamp> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 2577.00, low: 2290.02, high: 2579.93, bid: 2573.00, ask: 2577.00
<metalcamp> mornin'
 * speed- slaps metalcamp around a bit with a large trout
<speed-> do zaj se spi?
<slax0r> speed-: jebemo mater da bi raje prisel pa drzal ti faco da bi me mlatil kot pa se ukvarjal z temi idioti
<speed-> lol
<speed-> jaz isto!
<speed-> samo ok jaz sem danes 90% fraj
<speed-> ali pa se malo vec
<speed-> ne jemlem dela gor :D
<slax0r> kolko idiota si lahko da ti nekdo pove da idi testirat na test server
<matjaz> ste na prod poganjal a?
<slax0r> potem pa posles mail kak nic ni popravljeno in pizdis za 4 A3 liste
<slax0r> pa zraven prilozis 230894723984723 screenshotov iz production?
<matjaz> :D
<napsy> err: integer overflow
<speed-> slax0r ce ste a pussyiji
<speed-> kaki test
<speed-> go live
<speed-> like a pro
<speed-> :D
<slax0r> na tem sranju ne mores
<slax0r> ker prazno vrstico pobrises pa 100 stvari neha delat
<slax0r> hacky af
<matjaz> Communism: every worker gets always-on home microphone Capitalism: we offer 3 brands of always-on home microphone, at luxury prices
<metalcamp> speed-: vstal sem dokaj zgodaj, samo zaseden sem bil cel dan :)
<slax0r> mhm
<dz0ny> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 2604.19, low: 2297.10, high: 2609.89, bid: 2601.58, ask: 2609.88
<upd_> Å¡e jaz kupim pa bo 3k
<CrazyLemon> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 2571.18, low: 2301.00, high: 2609.89, bid: 2564.67, ask: 2571.09
<CrazyLemon> sell sell sell
<slax0r> DON'T
<idioterna> sup sasa84
<sasa84> helow :)
<sasa84> bo bo idioterna ... čakam na dež :)
<sasa84> ti si ok?
<idioterna> awesome
<idioterna> no, mal mam psihicnih tezav zadnje case
<idioterna> ampak si pomagam z biciklom, tko da sm cist uredu
<CrazyLemon> dokler je mal je Å¡e ok
<slax0r> idioterna: to vodi do odvisnosti od bicikla
<slax0r> kaj pa ko bos vse pojedel?!
<idioterna> a vse bicikle
<idioterna> sej jih mam velik
<slax0r> da
<idioterna> ma, nenadoma mam vec k 70% premozenja v bitcoinih in me to nervoznga dela
<slax0r> sell it all
<slax0r> problem resen
<idioterna> ne morm
<slax0r> jaz nisem na zacetku nic investiral, mi je blo malo zal
<slax0r> zdaj mi pa ni vec
<slax0r> :)
<idioterna> zdej je ze strokovni termin za ta psiholoski pojav
<idioterna> "$10k regret"
<idioterna> bolezen, k jo dobijo vsi, k prodajo
<idioterna> verjetno se bo hmal preimenovalo v $100k regret
<idioterna> glede na to da je ze $2900
<slax0r> dokler prodas dovolj hitro da nisi na slabsem je itak ok
<idioterna> ja jsm minal/kupoval ko je bil pod $1
<idioterna> bitcoin
<idioterna> pol sm velik za dzabe raztalal
<slax0r> daj se zdaj :P
<idioterna> ja sej bi, sam
<slax0r> se si jaz address naredim al karkoli ze
<slax0r> ;)
<idioterna> k je to tok dnara mors nekak odgovorno zacet delat z njim
<idioterna> in js ne vem, a nej kupm hiso na morju za mamo, al nej odplacam kredite sorodnikom
<idioterna> in pol pac
<idioterna> nc ne nardim
<idioterna> pa sm se naprej hipi
<slax0r> 1st world problems :D
<idioterna> mnja
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/top-of-javor.jpg
<idioterna> works for me
<slax0r> taksen travel time mam jaz na taksni razdalji kjer je 0m visinske razlike ^^
<idioterna> aja uh to je slow motion blo
<idioterna> po rojstnodnevni pojedini
<idioterna> rekord do tja mam 24 minut
<slax0r> no, mal hitrejsi, ~30-35min
<idioterna> ponavadi mam okol 30 minut do tja
<idioterna> tle sm se res vleku
<CrazyLemon> bajsi
<idioterna> that's an understatement
<idioterna> prov pujs sm bil
<idioterna> zdej nism vec tok k sm su parkrat kakat
<idioterna> so ble pa res dobre stvari
<CrazyLemon> cevapcici? :)
<idioterna> ja tut ja
<idioterna> pa ustipci pa raznici pa vse to
<idioterna> clo neka solata pa paradajz
<sasa84> idioterna: Å¡port pomaa...mal glavo spuca
<sasa84> nared tko, kokr se ti bo v tistem cajtu zdelu najbolj prav
<idioterna> ja ce ne bi bil tak intelektualc bi blo easy
<idioterna> bi si kupu zlatga passata al pa kej
<idioterna> tko pa ne vem kaj je najbl prav
<sasa84> haha, sej res.... bod slovenc pa ta zadnga golfa! :D
<idioterna> ja nocm
<idioterna> mislm dons sm bil s kolegico na kosilu
<idioterna> je rekla "kup si avto"
<yang> kup si tak avto, k ni dizel, da ne bos svinjal po LJ
<idioterna> sm reku "pa sej mam ze dva bicikla"
<idioterna> ja sej ne svinjam po lj
<idioterna> aja hm
<idioterna> vids en bitcoin pa bom reskiru
<idioterna> tole bom obodu
<idioterna> https://www.babboe.nl/bakfietsen/curve-elektrisch
<jabuk> Babboe Curve-e bakfiets
<jabuk> Met de elektrische Babboe Curve - de 3-wiel bakfiets van Babboe - heb je altijd wind mee! Altijd met 5 jaar garantie en nú tot €300,- korting op jouw e-bakfiets!
<yang> ja sam pomoje da za miljon eur tvojga premozenja ne dobis nobenga novga
<yang> bos mogu kr rabljenga kupit
<CrazyLemon> električne kurve?!?!
<idioterna> mhm
<sasa84> haha :D
<idioterna> take k u ghost in the shell: innocence
<sasa84> CrazyLemon: otroc iz vrtca bodo zavidal tazga fotra! :D
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 zihr bodo povedal vzgojiteljicam kako fotr ma električne kurve
<idioterna> yang: rablenga kaj
<idioterna> a bicikl
<yang> s tem lahko pa tut solato peljes na trznico
<idioterna> ja sej to je plan
<yang> take so mele naše sosede v Krakovem
<yang> sam mal starejsa izvedba
<yang> enkrat v osnovni soli sva s sosolcem delala nek intervju pri eni staroselki tam, k smo ga potem v soli objavili, pa sem se neki fotografiral, morm pogledat, kje so te fotke
<yang> je zivela v neki 200 let stari bajti s kuznim znamenjem
<CrazyLemon> https://community.amd.com/thread/215773
<jabuk> gcc segmentation faults on Ryzen / Linux | Community
<jabuk> Hello.As a software guy, I compile a lot of code, and occasionally gcc crashes with a segmentation fault for no obvious reason. I seem to remember that
<sasa84> re :)
<idioterna> cak bom uploadal od zjutri fotke
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/green-morning-javor-summit-bends.jpg
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/green-morning-lj-from-javor.jpg
<idioterna> tkole
<sasa84> uuu colnago
<sasa84> pardon ... sam zdej vsak bicikl pogledam
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> colnago!
<sasa84> sem ratala cela pleh*
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/globalization.jpg
<sasa84> hehe
<sasa84> mogoče je moj scott iz kitajske :D
<idioterna> najbrz
<sasa84> to je ciklokros a ne?
<sasa84> tale javor... kater del lj je to?
<yang> ni LJ to
<yang> rovte
<yang> al se motim idioterna ?
<yang> aja pa res
<yang> spada še pod LJ občino
<yang> pa Janče tudi
<yang> sasa84: sam to je kr tko ene dobre pol ure iz centra ven
<yang> si prej na Rakeku po avtocesti
<sasa84> janče pa poznam... to se gre po zaloški ke naprej
<yang> ja iz Zaloga po Zaloški ob progi še kake 5km pa pol gor v hrib še
<sasa84> kolega je snemal dokumentarc o smrti... pa smo bli statisti na kvazi pogrebu :)
<yang> sasa84: Praznik Jagod majo pa Kostanja, če boš zlezla z biciklom na vrh Janč, je kr breg
<sasa84> ja, kar vzpenjaš se gor
<yang> lahk bi Å¡el en dan tam z avtom pa mal hupal biciklistom
<sasa84> yang: !
<yang> ne sej ne počnem tega, mal se hecam
<sasa84> mislm, nimam nč prot avtom... lej, tud jaz se vozim z njim... ampak vidim kako so eni grozljivi
<yang> ma sej zarad tega jaz ne kolesarim po cestah kjer se vozijo avtomobili
<yang> mi je zoprno ko pelje 10cm od mene stran
<sasa84> danes je šel en merčo po AC... prehiteval levo in desno, kjer je bil plac... bi mu dal kar kakšno okol kepe :)
<yang> sem delal kroge tukaj do gameljn pa tacna pa nazaj
<yang> lokalci noro vozijo
<sasa84> gameljne so tam desno od ježice a ne?
<yang> ja
<yang> gor v hrib za crnuskim mostom
<sasa84> mim kitajca :D
<yang> ja
<sasa84> brb...grem pozdravit strica, ker je prišel mal na obisk :D
<yang> jst grem pa mal na zrak
<yang> dokelr ne pada
<sasa84> LorD_DDooM: jou jou :D
<sasa84> yang: gudlak!
<LorD_DDooM> wazaaaaaap
<yang> Green Day
<sasa84> a si že nazaj yang ?
<sasa84> pri nas fuuuuuul piha :)
<sasa84> .vreme rakek
<jabuk> ARSO: Postojna (533m): 19.8°C @06.06.2017 16:20 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 74% južni veter 4.09 m/s (14.7 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:15:18, Kulminacija: 13:02:51, Sončni zahod: 20:50:24
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 35min 06s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> ful..niti 15kmph
<sasa84> CrazyLemon: pa nisem jaz iz Å¡marij no
<sasa84> :)
<CrazyLemon> obviously!
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/zdravje/novice/v-sloveniji-se-zdravi-vse-vec-odvisnikov-od-konoplje/424352
<jabuk> V Sloveniji se zdravi vse več odvisnikov od konoplje :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<jabuk> Slovenija je za tihotapce drog predvsem tranzitna država, a določene količine prepovedanih drog se "porabijo" tudi pri nas.
<CrazyLemon> idioterna ^ care to comment?
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<CrazyLemon> nč od nč!
<sasa84> CrazyLemon: a od konoplje se tud umre? :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 preberi članek!
<CrazyLemon> piše da sta dva mlada umrla!
<sasa84> jp, odpoved srca :P
<zdobbie> treba je legalizirat, da loh potem zasvojenci brez stigme poiscejo pomoc
<sasa84> kar sem bla jaz šokirana, je povprečna starost
<sasa84> nisem vedla, da je tok visoka...
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<CrazyLemon> old people like drugs
<metalcamp> do they?
<CrazyLemon> of course
<CrazyLemon> sam poglej jureta
<CrazyLemon> he be doping all day long
<metalcamp> blasphemy
<sasa84> CrazyLemon: pst, vemo do koga se gre v Å¡marjah po koko :P
<sasa84> CrazyLemon: skyx je tud tak :P
<skyx> ne vem o cem ti to :D
<yang> sasa84: sem bil hitr nazaj, ker se je 5 min. zatem uscalo
<yang> pada kot iz Å¡kafa
<sasa84> mi smo Å¡e na suhem :)
<zdobbie> https://streamable.com/qrjxu
<jabuk> A life-saving truck - Streamable
<jabuk> Check out this video on Streamable using your phone, tablet or desktop.
<skyx> v lj ze pada dez :(
<yang> sasa84: a ti dobro poznaš fotografa Hermana ?
<sasa84> herman? kdo je to?
<yang> Herman iz rakeka
<CrazyLemon> http://www.samsung.com/us/computing/chromebooks/12-14/samsung-chromebook-pro-xe510c24-k01us/
<jabuk> Samsung Chromebook Pro - XE510C24-K01US | Samsung US
<sasa84> herman ...
<jabuk> Samsung Chromebook Plus with Intel® Core™ M3 processor and 12.3
<sasa84> yang: kako se piše?
<CrazyLemon> kr vredu zgleda tole
<sasa84> ou CrazyLemon dount tok Å¡it
<sasa84> jajks, temni se!
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: ja prepovedan je
<idioterna> to je problem
<msev-> https://pastebin.com/R4EKbNFe zakaj mi to šele drugič k poženem izvede vse ukaze pa inputa text pa to
<msev-> v prvo sam odpre ta cocktail addon
<sasa84> msev-: am... en semicolon manjka :P
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/zabava/zanimivosti/video-v-24-urah-namerava-prekolesariti-335-km-slovenske-diagonale/424367
<jabuk> Video: V 24 urah namerava prekolesariti 335 km slovenske diagonale :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<jabuk> Mariborčan Simon Eržen, ki je prekolesaril že dobršen del sveta, se pripravlja na nov podvig. V 24 urah bo prekolesaril Slovenijo od Goričkega do Portoroža.
<CrazyLemon> zakaj je to podvig?!
<yang> lahk ga spremljas od kopra do portoroza
<CrazyLemon> tole je podvig http://siol.net/sportal/sportal-plus/alex-honnold-z-izjemnim-podvigom-za-zgodovino-brez-vrvi-pripomockov-in-varoval-splezal-na-vrh-900-metrske-granitne-stene-el-capitan-442765
<zdobbie> so what
<zdobbie> jst sem bil pa v nedeljo na kolesu
<CrazyLemon> ma priden!
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ane da je priden!?
<sasa84> CrazyLemon: priden!
<sasa84> CrazyLemon: a jaz sem bla pridna?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 meh
<sasa84> :(
<yang> CrazyLemon: podvig je tudi, če z nebotičnika skočiš
<yang> pa Å¡e zastonj  je
<CrazyLemon> podvig je tudi zbujanje zjutraj
<CrazyLemon> ln
<yang> lahko noč
<sasa84> miške, jaz grem tud pančkat :)
<sasa84> nočko :D
#ubuntu-si 2017-06-07
<dz0ny> https://micheleg.github.io/dash-to-dock/release/2017/06/04/new-release-v59-multimonitor.html
<jabuk> v59: new release available with improved multimonitor support - Dash to dock GNOME Shell extension
<jabuk> A dock for the Gnome Shell. This extension moves the dash out of the overview transforming it in a dock for an easier launching of applications and a faster switching between windows and workspaces.
<slax0r> jutro
<speed-> jo
<zdobbie>  
<slax0r> spat!
<speed-> ja
<speed-> spat
<speed-> :'(
<slax0r> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=brJ1HjO_Awc
<jabuk> PRINCETribute RIP Memorial Purple Rain Live 1985 American Music Awards - YouTube
<jabuk> June 7, 1958 – April 21, 2016 I share your sorrow, dear friends of Prince. I can still cry, like a Dove. But i must force myself to focus on all he left for ...
<slax0r> danes bi bil star 59
<zdobbie> jebenti
<zdobbie> limunov letnik
<metalcamp> jutro
<msev-> https://pastebin.com/9T0GcNcd zakaj ko to prvič zalaufam sam odpre addon, ko drugič zalaufam tut če grem spet na home-screen od kodija pa izvede vse ukaze in pokaže mojito cocktaile v addonu. :)
<dz0ny>  vpraši unga k je to sprogramiral
<dz0ny> not some random bloke
<msev-> ja to sm js :D
<msev-> a je kšna čudna stvar notr :D
<slax0r> somebody to love
<msev-> če pa dam več sleepov vmes med vsemi koraki pa v prvo fali meni :D
<msev-> gre najprej dol pa pol desno namest najprej desno pa pa dol :D
<napsy> lp
<yang> msev-: kodi.Addons.ExecuteAddon(["add.mint.cocktail"])
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<sasa84> dobro jutro priden narod :D
<slax0r> jutro sasa84
<yang> Jutro sasa84
<speed-> jutro
<Matthai> jutro
<Matthai> https://pravokator.si/index.php/2017/06/07/bluesensor-nacrt-vezja/
<jabuk> BlueSensor: načrt vezja » Pravokator - Zapisi in dokumenti iz področja prava, človekovih pravic in tehnologije.
<b4d> hai
<sasa84> helow :D
<yang> Matthai: Ali bi bilo možno kupiti tako izdelano vezje ?
<Matthai> a misliš končni izdelek, sestavljeno in sprogramirano?
<Matthai> ali samo plata?
<yang> tako ja, z softwarsko integracijo za PC
<Matthai> v bistvu sem začel malo bolj resno razmišljat, da bi naredil naslednjo verzijo, ki bo imela wifi support
<Matthai> pa da bi skušal kakšno kickstarter kampanjo narediti
<yang> ok
<yang> super
<Matthai> samo bi bilo treba zadevo narediti bolj userr friendly
<Matthai> recimo, da imaš Bluetooth,  na katerega se povežeš s telefonom in z aplikacijo nastaviš basic config
<Matthai> wifi, geslo, itd.
<Matthai> pa da je zraven GPS
<Matthai> pa recimo pe senzor trdnih delcev
<Matthai> potem se pa pošilja nekam na web, pa dela analize
<yang> Gledal sem že podobne zadeve recimo SenseHat od RPI, samo ko sem prebiral forum, so zapisali, da sense hat meri temperaturo same naprave bolj kot temperaturo okolice, ker je priklopljen ravno nad napravo in se zaradi nje tudi segreva, potem pride do odstopanj
<Matthai> pač... ful bolj resen rata tak projekt potem
<Matthai> ja, zato imam jaz DS18B senzorje
<Matthai> na kablu
<yang> No, če se bo to kdaj znašlo na Kickstarterju bom pledgal
<yang> v bistvu mi za doma zadostuje že senzor vlage in temperature, če ima pa še ostale senzorje pa še toliko bolje
 * sasa84 uporablja samo ubuntu senzor .vreme :D
<sasa84> .vreme rakek
<jabuk> ARSO: Postojna (533m): 14.7°C @07.06.2017 8:20 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 70% severnik 2.34 m/s (8.4 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:14:56, Kulminacija: 13:03:02, Sončni zahod: 20:51:07
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 36min 11s, Luna je v ščipu
<sasa84> brrrrr
<slax0r> zdaj si pa predstavljaj kako se je le na babnem polju
<slax0r> absolute zero - 0K - or more commonly known as "babno polje summer temperature"
<slax0r> :)
<sasa84> slax0r: sej veš...9 mescev zima, 3 mesce mraz :D
<sasa84> .vreme babno polje
<jabuk> ARSO: Babno Polje (756m): 12.5°C @07.06.2017 8:20 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 91%
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:14:40, Kulminacija: 13:02:06, Sončni zahod: 20:49:32
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 34min 51s, Luna je v ščipu
<sasa84> naš đonko dns ni v kratkih hlačah :)
<yang> Mislim, da je na Babnem polju super poleti
<yang> redko cez 20 C
<sasa84> ej folk, a vi mate ublock al adblocker?
<sasa84> *adblock plus
<slax0r> ublock
<slax0r> adblock+ so obicne pizde, sprejemajo podkupnine kot po tekocem traku
<slax0r> veliko spama spustijo skozi
<zdobbie> .yt alt j house of the rising sun
<jabuk> alt-J - House Of The Rising Sun (Official Audio) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X1Knskoe15g
<b4d> sasa84: ublock
<b4d> razlog je slax0r navedel
<sasa84> grazie...storjeno
<b4d> pa se hosts file od nekje poberes, da blokira nasploh vse neumnosti
<sasa84> od skoz sem imela abp, zdaj pa vidim, da je Å¡e ublock
<zdobbie> ublockwut
<b4d> jah abp je bil ok, ampak so se prodali
<sasa84> ccc, barabe
<sasa84> banda
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 15°C @07.06.2017 9:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 76% severnik 1.7 m/s (6.1 km/h) oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:13:13, Kulminacija: 13:02:07, Sončni zahod: 20:51:01
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 37min 49s, Luna je v ščipu
<metalcamp> sasa84: pi hole :>
<sasa84> metalcamp: a? :D
<matjaz> ublock origin če smo natanči
<slax0r> saj nismo nemci
<slax0r> da bi bli natancni
<speed-> ja
<speed-> mi smo little germany!
<metalcamp> sasa84: https://pi-hole.net/
<sasa84> metalcamp: prvič vidim
<speed-> ma pa dobro ime :)
<matjaz> https://media.giphy.com/media/xUA7aZPHrOmzBFVAqY/giphy.gif
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> matjaz: a tko ti bicikl vozš? :)
<matjaz> jest bicikl?! pfft!
<zdobbie> loh bi s biciklom airsoft drive-byje delu
<matjaz> zdobbie, sej jih z avtom, isto kul
<msev-> js mam tut ublock
<msev-> Matthai a ti senzor bi mel ti mobilen a na nekem mestu kjer maš dostop do wifija?
<msev-> če je mobilen pol bi lahko uporabljal LoRa protokol
<msev-> če je pa statičen z dostopom do wifi-ja bi pa lahko kr na esp8266 sprogramiral verjetno
<msev-> blo najceneje...pa še BLE zravn dodaš s hm-10 modulčkom če hočš neki fensi šmensi :)
<Matthai> ja, načeloma naj bi bil statičen
<Matthai> zdaj moram v 14 dneh sestavi 5 naprav za mulce
<Matthai> potem pa resno razmišljam, da bi redizajniral na ESP in wifi
<Matthai> pa dodal Å¡e par priklopov
<msev-> b4d, a tole bi delal na HPC-ju https://github.com/slap-editor/slap
<b4d> msev-: ne vidim razloga zakaj ne
<b4d> v userspace si ga namontiraj pa probaj
<msev-> a nodejs je že gor :)
<msev-> oz. pač vsi dependancy-ji k jih rab
<slax0r> https://scontent-frt3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-0/s480x480/18582532_1696064750406896_16569897900449965_n.jpg?oh=9ec2dac9e19e92f8544f58b2d64bfa6f&oe=59A5E6F2
<speed-> hehe
<b4d> msev-: kaksen nodejs a si znanstvenik al nisi :D
<b4d> ni tole webserver :D
<msev-> haha :D zaenkrat sm Å¡e bl luzer :D
<msev-> ampak se pa trudim :)
<msev-> dons je franci enga še večjega nooba dobu zravn, k je hotu vse v windowsu delat :D
<speed-> *sigh*
<speed-> ni kriv sistem, kriv je uporabnik!
<metalcamp> speed-: ubd?
<speed-> wat?
<b4d> msev-: aja, imate koga novega?
<b4d> msev-: sej gre, mobaxterm pa delas
<msev-> ma ni sam pri enem projektu, sj je tip programer pa vse, čudno da v windowsu dela :) (sam glede molekulske dinamike pa analiz k jih pri nas delamo ne zna še nič)
<b4d> msev-: ja nimas kej, ne mores bit povsod profi :)
<slax0r> hm
<slax0r> go build je zacel trajat precej pocasen o.O
<sasa84> msev-: teologi smo na ubuntu :P
<sasa84> jesus likes linux!
<speed-> teologi?
<speed-> nuna si? :D
<CrazyLemon> of course..vsi teologi so nune
<slax0r> ^
<slax0r> tudi CrazyLemon je nuna
<CrazyLemon> sam nism teolog
<sasa84> CrazyLemon je mati prednica
<CrazyLemon> predem včasih..ponavadi ko fižol jem
<Matthai> jao, jaz zdajle gledam nodemcu
<slax0r> predes potem ja
<sasa84> takrat prečastita mati spusti ... duha
<sasa84> :S
<Matthai> in se jezim zakaj je treba stalno neki mešat
<slax0r> sasa84: in potem ve nune padate v nezavest?
<Matthai> Arduino ima mini usb kable, nodemcu ima mikro usb... napajanje ni več 5V ampak 3.3V, itd
<sasa84> slax0r: ko CrazyLemon spusti... takrat tudi najbolj jaki padajo v nezavest
<CrazyLemon> slax0r takrat imajo duha v sebi..khm
<slax0r> sasa84: kako pa to da imate internet v samostanu?
<slax0r> new age
<slax0r> pa to?
<sasa84> moderne nune
<metalcamp> speed-: user brain damage
<slax0r> ko moderne carovnice ;)
<Matthai> v bistvu ti da Linux boljši stik z Bogom, bi se lahko reklo :-)
<metalcamp> kaj spet neke Rasputin fore razsajajo po tem kanalu? :)
<sasa84> slax0r: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/1/view/jne7ynl9jcprb0q/Apps/Shutter/Delovna%20povr%C3%85%C2%A1ina%201_002.png
<sasa84> ker se učimo služiti
<slax0r> sasa84: kul :)
<b4d> Matthai: definitivno, jaz se imam za ateista, pa pred kriticnimi ukazi vedno nahitro nekaj zmolim :D
<sasa84> pred rm-rf/ bi vsak!
<sasa84> :D
<b4d> nah to ni zabavno, takole moras: [ $[ $RANDOM % 6 ] == 0 ] && rm -rf / || echo "You live"
<slax0r> dokler ni --no-preserve-root ni panike :P
<slax0r> vecja panika je ko pocis po entru pri "crontab -r" namesto "crontab -e"
<sasa84> b4d: a to random briše?
<slax0r> sasa84: russian roulette
<sasa84> aaaa, to sem pa že slišala :D
<slax0r> $RANDOM vedni pljune pseudo-nakljucno stevilko
<slax0r> in ko je deljivo z 6 pozene rm -rf /
<slax0r> vedno*
<b4d> slax0r: al pa ne vidis da ti bo apt iz cudnega razloga pobrisal zraven enega paketa se phpmysql na produkcijskem serverju :D
<slax0r> b4d: phpmysql? EEEEWWWWWWWWWWW
<b4d> se spomnem casov ko so an ircu padali bani ce si lepil taksne komande okrog :D
<b4d> slax0r: ja, ne pitaj, se vedno mi ni jasno :D
<slax0r> :(){ :|: &};: ? :P
<b4d> slax0r: mhm tudi ena izmed njig
<sasa84> a je kdo na yt objavu tole? :D
<slax0r> kaj to?
<slax0r> fork bomb?
<slax0r> saj fork bomb ni nic kriticnega, restartas pa je to to
<idioterna> je ja
<slax0r> razen ce si buh pa zazenes to na production sistemu
<idioterna> fork bomb mislm
<b4d> posao -> kuca
<b4d> cya
<slax0r> ayc
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 wtf?! OUTLOOK?! W T F?!
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: exchange shizzle
<slax0r> I guess
<sasa84> CrazyLemon: služben mail... univerza v lj ...
<slax0r> I knew it
<slax0r> outlook for web
<slax0r> or outlook, done even worse
<sasa84> teof.uni-lj.si fura webmail na outlook :P
<sasa84> pa vsi ostali tud
<CrazyLemon> L
<slax0r> nori limun je razocaran
<slax0r> sasa84: zaradi tebe se se bo v alkohol dal...
 * CrazyLemon je alkohol
<sasa84> slax0r: a bi mogla prek thunderbirda pošto čekirat?
<idioterna> kr telnet
<slax0r> sasa84: jaz sem tudi uporabljal owa
<slax0r> ampak sem enkrat od job serverja dobil ~250 mailov v inbox
<slax0r> in ko sem ugotovil da ne mores rocno pognat filtra na inboxu....
<slax0r> sem kar dal tb gor
<slax0r> ce ne bi toliko html mailov prejemal bi pa verjetno kar mutt se dalje uporabljal
<sasa84> jaz jih nimam dost.. vaje mi pošiljajo na gmail naslov...je bolj pregledno pa tko
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/ElectrekCo/status/872458682373726209
<jabuk> Electrek.Co on Twitter: "Hyperloop One unveils 9 new potential European routes for high-speed travel https://t.co/qNu10eOkOT https://t.co/RPpFwZNwj5"
<idioterna> https://twitter.com/darkstockphotos
<jabuk> Dark Stock Photos (@darkstockphotos) | Twitter
<jabuk> The latest Tweets from Dark Stock Photos (@darkstockphotos). Extremely fucked up stock photography. An @ultrabrilliant abomination
<CrazyLemon> https://www.electricitymap.org/?page=country&wind=false&solar=false&countryCode=SI
<jabuk> Electricity Map | Live CO2 emissions of electricity consumption
<jabuk> Electricity Map is a live visualization of where your electricity comes from and how much CO2 was emitted to produce it.
<zdobbie> kul
<idioterna> i like how nuclear countries are most green
<yang> CrazyLemon: katera je tista debetna kartica, ko ima majhno letno narocnino ? A je pri abanki al pri koper banki ?
<yang> pa da ima online dostop
<CrazyLemon> yang nima letne naročnine
<CrazyLemon> visa electron je
<CrazyLemon> js jo uporabljam pri banki koper ampak je na voljo tudi pri drugih bankah
<yang> ok
<yang> CrazyLemon: ali je VISA electron uporabna samo pri placilih na internetu ali jo sprejmejo tudi POS terminali v SLO ?
<lynxlynxlynx> debetne kartice so navadne plačilne, torej bi morala povsod delat
<lynxlynxlynx> na netu pa večinoma delajo samo kreditne
<CrazyLemon> yang preberi pogoje
<CrazyLemon> na kartici piše electronic use only..tko da ne vem .. a je POS electronic use? :D
<CrazyLemon> "priporočena uporaba izključno na POS terminalih - visoka stopnja varnosti."
<CrazyLemon> yang ^
<CrazyLemon> http://www.intesasanpaolobank.si/moja
<jabuk> Predplačilna kartica MOJA Activa Visa Electron :: Intesa Sanpaolo Bank
<jabuk> Z novim načinom plačevanja bo vaš nakup varnejši, saj s predplačilno kartico (v svetu znana kot prepaid kartica) za nakupe porabite le toliko denarnih sredstev, kolikor jih nanjo naložite
<CrazyLemon> https://uuni.net/products/uuni-3
<jabuk> Uuni 3 - Wood-Fired Oven with a Stone Baking Board - Uuni USA + Canada
<jabuk> Details Shipping Uuni 3 is the definitive tool for your garden or outdoor kitchen. It’s designed specifically to take the cost, bulk and hassle out of using a w
 * CrazyLemon wants one of those
<CrazyLemon> stupid v88 pro
<sasa84> yang: poglej pr novikbm (pošta) za kartico
<metalcamp> sasa84: ni fri afaik na gsuite?
<metalcamp> drugače ostale fakultete bi naj bile na ms | office365
<CrazyLemon> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 2505.41, low: 2453.65, high: 2569.99, bid: 2500.00, ask: 2505.41
<yang> sasa84: so kakšne prednosti ?
<yang> sasa84: napram ostalim bankam ?
<sasa84> yang: pojma nimam... je pa visa, ni visa electron
<sasa84> mogoče sem zaradi cene gledala
<sasa84> metalcamp: ej, ne vem... to kakšen frijevc ve :)
<lynxlynxlynx> yang: na splošno, mislim da je še vedno najbolj ugoden sparkasse
<lynxlynxlynx> en račun je tak, da če imaš konec meseca gor vsaj jurja, je cel kup drugih stvari zastonj
<lynxlynxlynx> tudi kreditna
<yang> hvala za vse informacije
 * CrazyLemon is happy with banka koper
<sasa84> ^
<sasa84> sanpaolo
<zdobbie> Insalatissime San Paolo
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> ciao alessandro, spet inssalatissime? se ti lahko pridružim? :D
<metalcamp> yang: n26
<speed-> ka instalirate? :D
<speed-> ej morem se vam pohvalit
<speed-> po 13 letih krvavih bojev, bom koncno diplomiral na 2 letni soli
<speed-> :p
<CrazyLemon> nevihta
<zdobbie> speed-: gratz
<CrazyLemon> https://scontent-frt3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/18882306_1356805934374371_5704544786531280149_n.jpg?oh=9f6f2cdb6f83cfb668eb318f04d81754&oe=59E2E22C
<speed-> lol
<speed-> dobra
<slax0r> PSA: tmate je zakon
<zdobbie> PSA: is it tho
<CrazyLemon> it is if you are msev!
<CrazyLemon> tole
<CrazyLemon> https://funtech.si/si/vsi-oddelki/komp/ohisja/ohisja-za-racunalnike/midi-tower/brez-okna-polna-stranica/srebrne-sive-barve/37171/
<jabuk> Funtech - Ohišje Fractal Design Define R5 Titanium Gray Midi-Tower (FD-CA-DEF-R5-TI)
<jabuk> Sodobna spletna trgovina s široko ter ugodno izbiro računalniške,avdio-video, foto, avtoakustike, POS opreme in ostaleelektronike.
<CrazyLemon> ali tole
<CrazyLemon> https://funtech.si/si/vsi-oddelki/komp/ohisja/ohisja-za-racunalnike/midi-tower/brez-okna-polna-stranica/crne-barve/37169/
<jabuk> Funtech - Ohišje Fractal Design Define R5 Black Pearl Midi-Tower (FD-CA-DEF-R5-BK)
<jabuk> Sodobna spletna trgovina s široko ter ugodno izbiro računalniške,avdio-video, foto, avtoakustike, POS opreme in ostaleelektronike.
<slax0r> kaj je pa narobe z tmate? leave your tinfoil hats in place
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: osebno? niti eno
<CrazyLemon> slax0r seveda ne..coz you're RGB whore
<slax0r> ne, premajhno :)
<slax0r> jaz ce bi trenutno kupil bi to bil thermaltake core x71
<CrazyLemon> koliko procesorjev pa matičnih bi pa ti mel v enem PCju?! :)
<Matthai> dober večer... eno vprašanje - kakšno poecni usb kamero se splača kupit, da ima čim večjo ločljivost?
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: 1 in 1
<slax0r> pa mogoce 2 graficni v sli
<CrazyLemon> za 2 grafični ne potrebuješ huge towerja
<slax0r> water cooling
<slax0r> :P
<CrazyLemon> water cooling gre tudi v case kot je r5 brez težav :)
<CrazyLemon> pa 2 grafični prav tako :D
<CrazyLemon> pa enako težka sta!
<CrazyLemon> ampak mene itak zanima sam mnenje glede barve..ne glede casea :D
<CrazyLemon> ker sm odločen da bo to r5
<CrazyLemon> čeprav bi raje neki manjšega :)
<slax0r> mogoce kak prefabricated loop ja
<slax0r> custom z 2 240/360 ali mogoce celo kak 480 rad bo pa malo knap v r5 :p
<slax0r> barva pa, crna, osebno
<CrazyLemon> you mean inefficient home made loop :p
<CrazyLemon> 2x240 gresta v r5..več pa ne vem če
<CrazyLemon> anyway..mene malce bl vleče titanium
<CrazyLemon> ker so večinoma vsi črni :D
<slax0r> ze 2x240 bo knap
<slax0r> naprej bi ga spravil ce bi dl drive bay ven
<slax0r> zgoraj pa tezko, ker bo maticna/ram v napoto
<slax0r> spodaj mogoce
<slax0r> mja, ne vem, barva je saj ves...sto ludi sto cudi
<slax0r> sto zena 200 sisa
<CrazyLemon> Water cooling compatibility
<CrazyLemon> Front – 360, 280, 240, 140 and 120 mm radiators of all thicknesses (requires removal of drive bays)
<CrazyLemon> Top – 420, 360, 280, 240, 140 and 120 mm radiators. (A thickness limitation of 55mm for both radiator + fan applies on 420, 280 and 140 mm radiators) (420 and 360 mm radiators require removal of the ODD bay)
<CrazyLemon> Bottom – 120 or 240 mm radiator (Use of radiators in the bottom position limits the PSU length to 165 mm)
<slax0r> en rad ki ga mam je 60mm brez ventilatorjev :D
<slax0r> saj se ze da natiscat, samo je natiscano
<slax0r> v x71 je pa lepo vse razporejeno
<slax0r> radiator lepo v spodnjem bayu
<slax0r> po potrebi naprej ali zgoraj
<slax0r> pa dober airflow skoz masino
<CrazyLemon> ja..sam za x71 potrebuješ omaro :D
<slax0r> false
<slax0r> x71 je omara
<slax0r> :D
<CrazyLemon> ne najlepša omara :D
<slax0r> trenutno mam dragona, big tower, po visini sta nekje tam
<slax0r> na dragonu me moti edino sirina, ker ne morem lepo speljat kablov za maticno
<slax0r> ker prakticno ni prostora
<CrazyLemon> speaking of dragons
<CrazyLemon> spat grem ..ln
<slax0r> ln
<upd> .imdb dark matter
<sasa84> uuuu + mam!
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> pa glih spat grem :D
<sasa84> miške, nočko...pridni bodte :)
#ubuntu-si 2017-06-08
<metalcamp> jutro!
<speed-> jo
<zdobbie> hya
<slax0r> jutro
<msev-> mornin' bros
<zdobbie> wutnow
<slax0r> I am shocked as you are
<matjaz> ELLO!
<yang_> Nutrija se je skrila v grmovje pri sluzbi...revca
<yang_> pridejo lovci
<yang_> nic dobrega je ne caka
<yang_> 2km smo do najblizje reke
<yang_> ponavadi so tam
<msev-> pismo lynxlynxlynx učer so me tastari tok napsihiral da pol dons ne grem na gradiško :D
<msev-> so mi govoril kaj če bojo mokre skale pa nevem kaj
<msev-> pol sm se pa začel sekirat in skenslov k bi mogu  z enmu it :D
<yang_> pol nisi tko kt un ko je brez naveze splezal po mokrem "El Capitan"
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<yang_> o sasa
<sasa84> elow yang_
<msev-> nope yang
<msev-> :D
<msev-> vse je v glavi
<msev-> in so me zjebal pol učer :D
<slax0r> kdo tukaj uporablja docker-compose?
<napsy> jup
<napsy> slax0r: ka te zanima
<slax0r> napsy: kaj uporabljas za continuous availability?
<slax0r> ce slucajno ker container crasha
<napsy> kubernetes
<slax0r> ocitno bom res se moral vrect malo v kubernetes shizzle
<napsy> je kr kul, sam dost zapleten za zastopit pa nastavt
<slax0r> back in my day we configured sendmail by hand
<slax0r> :D
<idioterna> m4 ftw
<slax0r> jaz tudi tako pravim
<idioterna> zdele sm pa cist hud spam vidu na serverju
<idioterna> Do you know that inside Earth's core there's
<idioterna> a Nuclear Generator as big as the Moon?
<idioterna> I'm talking about the gigantic nuclear explosions
<idioterna> that are the real cause of volcanoes!
<idioterna> pa pol en url na bohve kaj
<sasa84> url pa bigbang-boomboom.onion :D
<slax0r> idioterna: technically, it's correct, more or less
<slax0r> except less is more
<Matthai> hmm, eno trapasto vprašanje... imam nek tar.gz file, ki bi ga rad restoral
<Matthai> če rečem tar -xvf file.tar.gz, mi ga restora v trenutni imenik
<Matthai> ne pa na absolutn omesto, kjer naj bi bil, torej /var/www,...
<idioterna> slax0r: well there's nothing nuclear about it
<slax0r> idioterna: saj pravim, more or less :)
<matjaz> Matthai, -C /var/www...
<matjaz> tar xvf fajl.tar.gz -C /var/www...
<sasa84> kaj pa naredi -C?
<b4d> In x mode, change directories after opening the archive but before
<b4d>              extracting entries from the archive.
<msev-> Talking Body (Gryffin Remix) - Tove Lo
<napsy> tar xzf
<slax0r> sasa84: "change to directory"
<sasa84> to pa fajn ukaz
<slax0r> se en fajn ukaz: "man"
<slax0r> :P
<slax0r> ce si feminist: alias woman="man"
<zdobbie> man man
<zdobbie> `man splain`
<zdobbie> ^ actually works
<slax0r> napsy: "z" se drugace ne rabi pri extractu, sam ugotovi da je zazipan
<slax0r> z rabis samo pri kreiranju arhiva
<idioterna> such AI
<slax0r> inorite
<idioterna> "yeah, but how does the computer know these things? is he looking through _my files_?"
<slax0r> that bastard
<sasa84> slax0r: pa man je predolg :P
<sasa84> moglo bi bit man n00b... tko en kviki :P
<sasa84> a dns pa ne dobim pluska? :\
<slax0r> sasa84: man tar<CR>/-C<CR>
<slax0r> done
<slax0r> :D
<msev-> <leader+f> kaj pomen ta leader :D
<idioterna> kim jong un
<slax0r> ^
<idioterna> a nimas te tipke?
<idioterna> najbrz mas imperialisticno tipkovnico
<slax0r> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=vim+leader+key
<jabuk> LMGTFY
<jabuk> For all those people who find it more convenient to bother you with their question rather than search it for themselves.
<sasa84> :D
<msev-> aja nope b4d nimam še une awesome verzije inštalirane :D bo treba ja :D
<slax0r> https://youtu.be/_eRTtOhj8xM
<jabuk> Ouch: Dude Rips His Nuts Out After Tying His Sack To A Tree And Jumping Off Bleachers! (Rewind Clip) - YouTube
<jabuk> Ouch: Dude Rips His Nuts Out After Tying His Sack To A Tree And Jumping Off Bleachers! (Rewind Clip)
<slax0r> every day we drift away from gods path
<idioterna> kaksna sreca da jabuk pove kaj je, da mi ni treba sledit urlju
<slax0r> saj ni graphic
<slax0r> bi dal opozorilo ce bi bilo
<slax0r> idioterna: zdaj si pa predstavljaj kolk sranja jabuk mora videt da nam ni treba
<idioterna> aja ja sej je vseen ce je graphic
<zdobbie> one of us? https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DBrBWgUXUAA4tmP.jpg:large
<matjaz> tole je pa triatlon outfit
<matjaz> plavalna očala, tekaške štucne pa kolesarski čevlji
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yrIXBklJ5YQ#t=4m55
<jabuk> Stephen Digs Into James Comey's Opening Statements - YouTube
<jabuk> James Comey's prepared statements were released Wednesday afternoon, just in time for Stephen to give some pregame coverage of Washington's Super Bowl. Subsc...
<msev-> http://wes.io/YIjn/content a kdo pozna kšno tako temo za vim
<msev-> https://github.com/cocopon/iceberg.vim tale je Å¡e kr
<msev-> https://github.com/herrbischoff/cobalt2.vim
<jabuk> GitHub - herrbischoff/cobalt2.vim: Cobalt 2 colorscheme for Vim
<msev-> o zakon najdu sm ga
<jabuk> cobalt2.vim - Cobalt 2 colorscheme for Vim
<msev-> :D
<slax0r> jaz osebno uporabljam base16 atelier heath
<slax0r> pa pragmatapro font
<slax0r> mi niso vsec te plavkaste sheme
<slax0r> probal sem pa tudi monospace
<slax0r> se je tezko navadit
<slax0r> ce bi hotel plavo bi verjetno vzel solarized
<slax0r> ce so ti pa vsec rjavkasto-oranzne barve pa despacio
<slax0r> ce bos mel pragmata povej da ti zloadam nekam
<sasa84> zdobbie: sam un stric ma sidi supergice!!!
<zdobbie> => ONEofUS
 * sasa84 nima sidi supergic :(
<zdobbie> sasa84: SIDI nosjo itak sam pozerji
<slax0r> dafuq is sidi?
<slax0r> poves, "sidi, take me down to the paradise city" pa zacnejo cevlji korakat
<slax0r> ?
<zdobbie> it's like Le Coq Sportif, but for cucling
<zdobbie> cycling
<slax0r> dafuq is le coq sportif?
<slax0r> I speak only "chucks"
<zdobbie> do u even shoes
<zdobbie> ok, probejomo tkole:
<zdobbie> it's like Croqs, but for cycling
<slax0r> ew
<slax0r> http://s3.amazonaws.com/rapgenius/1351659194_chucks_01a.jpg
<slax0r> one and only
<idioterna> hm? js mam sidi pa so kr dobre
<idioterna> zdrzijo med 50 pa 100 tisoc kilometrov
<sasa84> jaz nimam pedal za sidi čevlje
<matjaz> slax0r, to ja! pa UA za Å¡portanje in je to to
<sasa84> a mislte da se splača dat spd oz podobno na treking bicikl?
<idioterna> js mam spd na vseh biciklih razn kripi
<slax0r> matjaz: UA?
<slax0r> :D
<slax0r> spd?
<slax0r> SPEAK STAJERSK
<matjaz> Under Armour
<idioterna> shimano clip pedals
<zdobbie> NISI STAJERC
<idioterna> nism niti proper kolesar
<zdobbie> NE TEJ
<slax0r> ah, dat
<zdobbie> TI SI SAVNCAN
<idioterna> ce hoces bit mors met gune ka so ze
<idioterna> look
<zdobbie> waiting for that .jpg
<slax0r> zdobbie: savncan? o.O
<zdobbie> savnjcan
<slax0r> if u say so
<slax0r> bo ze res
<CrazyLemon> in this weeks edition of "sh1t people say on #ubuntu-si" "TI SI SAVNCAN"
<idioterna> moja prababica je z recice
<zdobbie> ja teb pravm, da si savnjcan
<idioterna> ja vem
<idioterna> pravm k drugi ne vejo
<zdobbie> taki ste https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yRt61EIiAa8
<yang_> tvoja prababica pa moja prababica sta zihr v zlahti k si tok cudaski
<idioterna> jazs jazs nazarenski
<slax0r> aja, sem mislil da si meni povedal da sem savncan :D
<idioterna> yang_: dvomim
<yang_> moja se je koren pisala
<idioterna> moja pa žunter.
<yang_> ja ampak od korenov prababica je bla pa koren
<idioterna> ne
<yang_> praprapraprapraprapraprababico sem mislu
<slax0r> o____O
<idioterna> koren je iz vipave
<slax0r> infamous yang moments of #ubuntu-si ? :)
<yang_> s tisto sva verjetn v zlahti
<idioterna> dvomim
<idioterna> mogoce prek dzingiskana
<sasa84> zdobbie: kakšne čeveljčke maš pa ti? shimano?
<zdobbie> sasa84: scott
<yang_> ja glej vsi koreni so od enga korena, tko da sprijazni se, da sva v zlahti, zdej ti bom pa se TRR povedu
<sasa84> uuuu
<slax0r> jaz niti kolesarskih hlac/majce nimam
<slax0r> pff
<slax0r> fancy ppl
<zdobbie> hahahaha
<idioterna> niso vsi koreni eno drevo
<zdobbie> idioterna: za zlahto je treba skrbet
<slax0r> ce to gre tak, idioterna jaz sem tudi ziher da mam nekje kakega korena prednika, se ti jaz svoj trr dam
<matjaz> jest tud!
<yang_> haha
<zdobbie> usmili se prekmürca
<idioterna> zdobbie: sej skrbim
<zdobbie> nakazi mu kolesarski dres
<slax0r> v takem primeru bom se prekmurec ce treba :P
<idioterna> zdobbie: za yanga skrbim tko da pozivam drzavo k legalizaciji drog
<zdobbie> aja, ti si samo castni?
<idioterna> da ne bo skos v nevarnosti kot varnostnik
<idioterna> nevarnostnik
<slax0r> a ni takih dovolj?
<slax0r> nevarnostnikov
<zdobbie> mja
<zdobbie> asintal jih zaposluje
<zdobbie> na minimalcu
<yang_> mal mors bit v nevarnosti, drugac je dolgcas
<yang_> ce ti je prelepo
<slax0r> a nam je?
<yang_> pol se mors drugih praks posluzevat, voznje po avtomobilski cesti pa zavijanja na sredino pasu
<sasa84> jaz imam čelado, rokavičke, hlačke in majčko :P
<sasa84> da ne bo kdo mislu da naga vozm
<slax0r> sasa84: saj mam jaz tudi hlace pa majco gor
<slax0r> nisem nag
<slax0r> :D
<sasa84> slax0r: rly? http://www.eadt.co.uk/polopoly_fs/1.4544356!/image/image.jpg_gen/derivatives/landscape_630/image.jpg
<slax0r> kje si me pa slikala? :O
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> js grem kr s kolesom
<idioterna> k je lih lep vreme
<idioterna> later
<slax0r> l8r
<yang_> jst pa se kr cakam na lovski odstrel
<sasa84> jaz grem tud pol na bicikl
<slax0r> jaz pa grem zvecer na njo
<slax0r> na posteljo namrec
<zdobbie> mad lad
<slax0r> inorite
<CrazyLemon> https://www.facebook.com/skledasmeha/videos/1304391089670128/
<jabuk> Skleda Smeha - 😀Balkan Parody😀 Ed Sheeran - Shape Of You -...
<jabuk> 😀Balkan Parody😀 Ed Sheeran - Shape Of You - ADO&DINO
<idioterna> success!
<idioterna> yang_: ta je zate: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2fnDxrG4TxY
<lynxlynxlynx> msev-: v mokrem je težje, to je res, ne vem pa, če je tam padalo
<lynxlynxlynx> pa še vipavska in južna ekspozicija - hitro sušeče
<upd> pozdrav
<upd> dva telefona imam na internet priklopljena kaj je to void i think, a bi se dalo da imata isto Å¡tevilko
<upd> voip*
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MWA0rukqrYQ
<jabuk> Gun Control - Ultra Spiritual Life episode 61 - YouTube
<jabuk> Gun Control - Ultra Spiritual Life episode 61 PeacefulAF T-Shirts available at: http://shop.awakenwithjp.com/ Order my new book at: http://HowToBeUltraSpirit...
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iQ1gIK506Cw
<jabuk> FOX FBI director James Comey testimony 🅻🅸🆅🅴 Senate Intelligence Committee hearing Russia - YouTube
<jabuk> Foreign Intelligence Surveillance Act (FISA) Deputy Attorney General Rod Rosenstein, Director of National Intelligence Director Dan Coats, National Security ...
<zdobbie> okay then
 * sasa84 povoha CrazyLemon  "ježek, še živ?"
<skyx> wtf? :D
<sasa84> skyx: ti si premlad za to...
<matjaz> https://www.reddit.com/r/Music/comments/6g1ge3/hey_reddit_altj_here_to_answer_your_questions_ask/
<jabuk> Hey Reddit - alt-J here to answer your questions! Ask me anything! : Music
<jabuk> Hey reddit - excited to be here to answer your questions today. Wanted to let you know about our new album out - you can check it out here:...
<matjaz> zdobbie, ^
<zdobbie> y so gud
<matjaz> https://i.redd.it/4f569yman0ry.jpg
<matjaz> dang.
<sasa84> :o
<skyx> matjaz: si se ze kaj s serverless igral?
<matjaz> skyx, there's also a server somewhere :P
<matjaz> also = always*
<matjaz> drugače pa ne :)
<skyx> matjaz: ce si na AWS postavis production recimo, kako potem razvijas lokalno stvari? :>
<skyx> to ravno sedaj mal gledam
<matjaz> skyx, good point, pojma nimam :)
<matjaz> paging dz0ny
<CrazyLemon> razvijaš lokalno?!?!
<CrazyLemon> what kind of an animal are you!?!
<skyx> CrazyLemon: development environment da se pravilno izrazim :)
<zdobbie> develop locally, deploy globally
<zdobbie> duuuhhhh
<skyx> :D
<skyx> ojej ngrok uporablja :>
<CrazyLemon> https://www.facebook.com/LADbible/videos/3236620643051770/
<jabuk> LADbible - Not everybody gets on board with trends 😂By -...
<jabuk> Not everybody gets on board with trends 😂By - Uncle Rob
<idioterna> https://i.imgur.com/EwDztok.jpg
<upd> 	
<upd> May's Tories Fall Short of Majority in U.K., Exit Poll Shows kkk
#ubuntu-si 2017-06-09
<slax0r> jutro
<zdobbie> jejhata
<slax0r> kdo mi bo skuhal covfefe?
<slax0r> <- len
 * zdobbie slaps slax0r around a bit with a large coffee mug
<slax0r> you mean covfefe mug?
<zdobbie> n
<slax0r> y
<speed-> kafafe
<slax0r> ta saljivec trump...
<matjaz> kofofefe
<slax0r> jutro sasa84
<slax0r> covfefe?
<sasa84> jutro slax0r
<sasa84> si si, covfefe!
<slax0r> TGIF
<napsy> ditto
<zdobersek> is it tho
<slax0r> is, stfu
<sasa84> -C
<sasa84> :D
<speed-> -f is for today
<speed-> :D
<sasa84> kaaaaaj? :D
<slax0r> force :p
<b4d> zz
<matjaz> klasičen petek
<matjaz> vse je Å¡lo v maloro
<matjaz> grem na covfefe
<speed-> ja se 2 kavi
<speed-> me locita od pive
<speed-> :D
<metalcamp> speed-: nisi več na dopustu?
<speed-> ne
<speed-> radim ko crnac!
<metalcamp> .yt radim tu ko crnac
<jabuk> Radim tu ko crnac https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ZLGQAVSkPo
<speed-> jup
<metalcamp> like dis? :)
<speed-> na istem sva!
<metalcamp> :D
<speed-> juhu
<speed-> drzava mi bo dala denar!
<speed-> po skoraj enem letu :D
<zdobersek> hows ur friday
<speed-> da best
<sasa84> friday je frejdej :P
<sasa84> heeeloooow zdobersek ! :D
<speed-> ni frejdej
<sasa84> speed-: morš met tako službo k jst :P
<speed-> jaz morem biti danes do 4 tu
<speed-> ka ste nori
<speed-> sicer boms el zdaj od 12-2 ka sem nekaj zmenjen
<speed-> ampak vseeno!
<yang_> frei tag
<speed-> mhm
<slax0r> not so frei
<speed-> ^^
<slax0r> sasa84: a nune ste danes frej? :)
<speed-> ja ona te v nedeljo dela :)
<sasa84> mi mamo v nedeljo đob :P
<slax0r> se 3 ure..*barf*
<sasa84> vi spite do 11h... mi pa akcija
<sasa84> slax0r: življenje ni potica
<slax0r> ne, res ni
<matjaz> TIL: EKWB je slovenska firma
<zdobbie> kvaj ti delajo?
<zdobbie> hladilnice?
<napsy> je delal kdo z opencv?
<matjaz> zdobbie, hladilnice za PCje ja
<matjaz> napsy, ja, msev- :)
<napsy> msev-: ping
<matjaz> don't do this!
<zdobbie> maddest lad of them all
<slax0r> matjaz: zakaj pa nisi vprasal? :P
<slax0r> nisi hotel biti kot msev? :D
<slax0r> hm...kam na steak v mb?
<slax0r> pozna kdo kaj?
<slax0r> en fajn juicy medium, om nom nom nom
<sasa84> slax0r: pejd an bograč
<sasa84> steak v mb.. pf
<sasa84> bograč, gibanica...pa malo vinčeka :D
<sasa84> jaz pa delas ddelam fižolovo juhco ;)
<sasa84> pa Å¡e kej bo za zraven
<yang_> a to za kakega prdca delas ?
<slax0r> sasa84: ja...na gibanico bom sel v mb
<slax0r> iz prekmurja v mb na gibanico
<slax0r> :D
<slax0r> ne se hecat :D
<zdobbie> to bi fasal izobcenje
<zdobbie> bi ne blo enega splava vec, ke bi ga nazaj cez müro nesel
<metalcamp> slax0r: jack & joe?
<metalcamp> danes maš drugače lars & sven burger truck v mb
<slax0r> metalcamp: ja, tja sva hotla it, ampak je vse polno ze za danes
<slax0r> j&j mislim
<slax0r> lars & sven sva pa bila v murski ze
<slax0r> nekaj se menima da bi sla pogledat v Q
<slax0r> samo tam mislim da ni steak :(
<metalcamp> kaj pa japonska?
<metalcamp> miyabi
<metalcamp> losos je kul
<slax0r> beef steak :P
<slax0r> ni mi spet azijcev za zvekat
<slax0r> :D
<metalcamp> :D
<speed-> azijce jes?
<speed-> ti baraba
<speed-> pa meni cudno bilo ka jih te po ms nega vec nic za viditi
<speed-> :D
<slax0r> :D
<slax0r> in </freitag>
<slax0r> uzivajte
<slax0r> caf caf
<speed-> FU FU FU
<matjaz> baiiii
<CrazyLemon> če kdo ogromno uporablja telefon.. vip bob paket 9€/m je eden bl ugodnih paketov
<speed-> tujina?
<matjaz> je pa ni, ne
<CrazyLemon> speed- koga briga tujina!
<CrazyLemon> (ne vem)
<matjaz> 41 eur te pride 1GB prenosa v tujini
<matjaz> ne hvala
<CrazyLemon> to ne bo držalo
<matjaz> 4 cente na MB
<CrazyLemon> od 15.6 te največ 7.7€(gb pride tujina
<CrazyLemon> tko kot to določa EU :)
<matjaz> a zgornja meja je tud omejena?
<CrazyLemon> to je zgornja pa spodnja meja :)
<CrazyLemon> A step by step reduction over 5 years for data caps decreasing from €7.7/GB (on 15 June 2017) to €6/GB (01/01/2018), €4.5/GB (01/01/2019), €3.5/GB (01/01/2020), €3/GB (01/01/2021) and €2.5/GB (01/01/2022)
<CrazyLemon> https://imgur.com/gallery/GwSMQQu
<jabuk> Baby finds eating a lemon not horrible but hilarious - GIF on Imgur
<jabuk> Post with 3334 votes and 370219 views. Shared by ArkadiusBear. Baby finds eating a lemon not horrible but hilarious
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, MB je omejen na domestic price
<matjaz> ta cena je pomojem za zakup interneta
<matjaz> kupiš en GB po taki ceni
<CrazyLemon> matjaz don't think so
<sasa84> CrazyLemon: tko se tud mi počutmo ob teb :D
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ikr! i'm so funny!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<matjaz> http://europa.eu/rapid/press-release_MEMO-17-885_en.htm
<jabuk> European Commission - PRESS RELEASES- Press release - End of roaming charges for travellers in the EU in 2017
<matjaz> aaa
<matjaz> za 2016 sem gledal
<matjaz> :)
<CrazyLemon> For example: with his €70 (€57.85 excl. VAT[5])per month contract, Tim living in the Netherlands gets unlimited calls, texts and data for his smartphone. While travelling abroad, he will have unlimited calls and text. For data, he will get twice the equivalent of €57.85 worth at the wholesale roaming data price cap. Based on the caps agreed by the European Parliament and Member States, this would give Tim over 15 GB of roam like at
<CrazyLemon>  home data as of 15 June 2017 and 19.3 GB of roam-like-at-home data as of 1 January 2018.
<speed-> jjuhu
<speed-> komaj cakam :D
<matjaz> eh, bom kar na A1 ostal, pa nič v tujini plačeval pa je :)
<CrazyLemon> .morje
<jabuk> Postaja Debeli Rtič (Zora) - Jadransko morje: 23.1°C
<jabuk> Postaja OB Piran (NIB) - Jadransko morje: 22.8°C
<jabuk> Postaja Tržaški zaliv (Zarja) - Jadransko morje: 23.4°C
<jabuk> Postaja Koper - kapitanija - Jadransko morje: 22.5°C
<CrazyLemon> kaaaj?? Od kdaj je Krevl na Standfordu?!?
<CrazyLemon> https://www.facebook.com/ulfri/posts/1345735885494982
<jabuk> Na FRI ta teden poteka zanimiv seminar o... - Fakulteta za računalništvo in informatiko | Facebook
<jabuk> Na FRI ta teden poteka zanimiv seminar o varnosti v računalniških komunikacijah, ki ga vodi Andrej Krevl z univerze Stanford.
<b4d> Lepo
<b4d> mu privoscim, kr fanj je bil
<CrazyLemon> jp :)
<CrazyLemon> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 2562.52, low: 2423.51, high: 2565.03, bid: 2561.00, ask: 2562.52
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/TommyMcFLY/status/872061806885392385
<jabuk> Tommy McFLY on Twitter: "LAST NIGHT @KeshaRose found out @JerrySeinfeld is not a #Hugger -- Is it hard to be a non-hugger in 2017? https://t.co/92OoMFCNkd"
<sasa84> CrazyLemon: a mene pa zdobersek bi objel?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 odvisno.. zdobersek je pristaš skin2skin objemov.. tko da če bi bila topless bi te objel ja
<zdobersek> I did not sign up for this?
<sasa84> zdobersek: se mi zdi, da bi mogu bit tud ti topless
<sasa84> .vreme rakek
<jabuk> ARSO: Postojna (533m): 25.2°C @09.06.2017 15:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 38% zahodnik 3.13 m/s (11.3 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:14:19, Kulminacija: 13:03:24, Sončni zahod: 20:52:28
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 38min 08s, Luna je v ščipu
<sasa84> bo treba it kej na bičiklet :D
<zdobbie> https://livestream.com/zivo/MaratonFranja2017
<jabuk> Maraton Franja BTC City 2017 on Livestream
<jabuk> Watch vŽIVO.si's Maraton Franja BTC City 2017 on Livestream.com. The biggest cycling marathon in Slovenia is back.History:Marathon Franja was premierely organized on 22nd July, 1982 by our cycling club Rog (Rog at that time was a well established bicycle manufacturing company). Organizers back then decided to name it after World War II hidden hospital (now protected as a war monument) which the marathon passes on its way, thus paying
<jabuk> tribute to the bravery of medical personnel, taking care of wounded Partisans and allied armed forces.
<sasa84> zdobbie: glej me, glej me!
<sasa84> šibam mim domaž :P
<sasa84> domžal
<sasa84> vmes pa ircam ... :D
<CrazyLemon> https://www.independent.co.uk/travel/news-and-advice/mandspreading-madrid-spain-ban-public-transport-bus-metro-behaviour-etiquette-a7779041.html
<jabuk> Madrid bans manspreading on public transport | The Independent
<jabuk> Spain’s capital has taken a stand against manspreading – banning men from indulging in the rude leg extending move on its trains and buses. The city’s Municipal Transportation Company (EMT) plan on installing new signs in all its carriages and vehicles, which they hope will stop the personal space encroaching practise.
<sasa84> CrazyLemon: pa še ti k maš tko dolge noge...
<idioterna> sej jih loh za vrat da
<yang> sasa84: mama glej "brez rok", mama glej "brez nog", mama glej "bez zob"
<zdobbie> manyoga
<CrazyLemon> https://www.humblebundle.com/store/day-of-infamy
<jabuk> The Humble Store: Great games. Fantastic prices. Support charity.
<jabuk> Day of Infamy takes you to the battlegrounds of Southern and Western Europe during World War II. There are 10 maps, ranging from war-torn cities to farm villages, fortified beachheads and snow-covered forests. Whether you are fighting for the U.S. Army, Commonwealth Forces or the German Wehrmacht, there is a vast arsenal of over 70 historical weapons and attachments. Day of Infamy features 9 player classes and 10 objective-based game
<jabuk> modes, providing a variety of experiences depending on what...
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/mikko/status/873202423489331200
<jabuk> Mikko Hypponen on Twitter: "Ethereum's market cap is already more than half of Bitcoin's market cap, and growing. https://t.co/JWkBPg6CNR"
<dz0ny> \quit
<skyx> dz0ny: lol :D
<CrazyLemon> freakin' windows user
#ubuntu-si 2017-06-10
<CrazyLemon> quiet day
<skyx> lp
<skyx> matjaz: ping?
<matjaz> skyx, pong
<yang> http://www.majmun.bar/
<jabuk> Restavracija Majmun, Ljubljana
<matjaz> yang, smo mel eno žurko tu
<matjaz> kar kul
<CrazyLemon> majmuni
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8465-9Q5QJM
<jabuk> Grand Tour host Richard Hammond injured in crash - BBC News - YouTube
<jabuk> Ex-Top Gear host Richard Hammond has been airlifted to hospital after a crash while filming in Switzerland. The 47-year-old presenter was filming for Amazon ...
<CrazyLemon> matjaz ^
<matjaz> https://twitter.com/JeremyClarkson/status/873577127043637248
<jabuk> Jeremy Clarkson on Twitter: "It was the biggest crash I've ever seen and the most frightening but incredibly, and thankfully, Richard seems to be mostly OK."
<matjaz> hudo zgleda ja
<matjaz> že drugič letos ffs
<matjaz> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=96z1JAvRKQo
<jabuk> TOO MANY ZOOZ , Funky town/i feel good - YouTube
<matjaz> kok je pa to epic
<matjaz> pa Moon Hooch
<CrazyLemon> drugič letos?!
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IEpCF2PlJRQ
<jabuk> Richard Hammond horrible car crash in Switzerland (10.06.2017, electrical concept car) - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> matjaz ^
<jabuk> Richard Hammond, former Top Gear star, is currently in a hospital after suffering from a severe crash in Switzerland
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, drugič letos ja
<matjaz> je imel nesrečo
<matjaz> v prvo nič hujšega sicer
<matjaz> https://drivetribe.com/p/S-M0ZCjCQJKNd65Tu3yE_w?iid=EoPU00dNSUWjkXj2ClbhFA
<jabuk> I've checked and i'm not dead | DRIVETRIBE
<jabuk> It's true, I did fall off a motorbike whilst filming recently for The Grand Tour in Mozambique. I banged my head, yes, along with pretty muc
#ubuntu-si 2017-06-11
* zdobbie changed the topic of #ubuntu-si to: Slovenska Ubuntu Linux skupnost www.ubuntu.si | Pogosta vprašanja http://www.ubuntu.si/pogosta_vprasanja/ | Ne sprašuj, če lahko vprašaš - (kulturno!) vprašaj (in počakaj). | Sodeluj pri prevajanju https://www.ubuntu.si/prevajanje/ | Ubuntu 17.10 aka Artful Aardvark
<zdobbie> I'm a simple man
<zdobbie> I see +o CrazyLemon, I deop
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PdrTn15JYgc
<jabuk> Richard Hammond Live from a Swiss Hospital "I'm not Dead" - YouTube
<jabuk> Richard Hammond speaks the day after his horrible crash in Switzerland form the St.Gallen Hospital where he'll get a knee surgery later today. Thankfully he ...
<yang> https://twitter.com/zurgbob/status/871632561365065728
<jabuk> zurgy on Twitter: "https://t.co/vuNOaUTXcF"
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/crna-kronika/nesreca-na-nebu-v-bovcu-smrt-34-letne-padalke/424756
<jabuk> Nesreča na nebu: v Bovcu smrt 34-letne padalke :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<jabuk> Na Bovškem se je smrtno ponesrečila 34-letna hrvaška padalka iz Istre. Tragično naj bi se končal skupinski skok s padalom, v kateri naj bi bilo okrog 10 padalcev.
#ubuntu-si 2018-06-04
<napsy> lp
<metalcamp> jó reggelt
<zdobbie> huî
<zdobbie> nc
<zdobbie> cmo probat dans kej narest?
<b4d> hi
<speed-> ne, ne danes
<speed-> predolgi je se teden
<Lurker69> a čuje kdo ene neverjetno glasne avione?
<Lurker69> a NATO napada kako državo spet al majo kake vaje?
<speed-> jaz cujem samo motorko :D
<Lurker69> jes jih čijem zejle kakih 20 minut, nisem sigurn all jih je več al sam en kroge dela
<Lurker69> zahodno od celja
<Lurker69> gledam na flight radarju, sam vojaški avijoni so redko tam
<Lurker69> vidim sam enga sumljivga hrvaškiga pilatusa okol kočvja v luftu
<Lurker69> http://prntscr.com/jql4k8
<jabuk> Screenshot by Lightshot
<Lurker69> https://prnt.sc/jqlg76  tale hrvat je kr pogumn
<jabuk> Screenshot by Lightshot
<Lurker69> skor bolj verjetn da je slovenski pilatus pa ma flught radar narobe podatke, skor tešk verjamem da bi janša pustil hrvaške vojaške pilote letat po sloveniji
<Lurker69> al pa majo kake vaje
<b4d> bomo videli kje pristane :D
<zdobbie> kle nad Celjem ze od jutra bolijo
<Lurker69> http://www.nt-rc.si/radio-celje/nad-nasim-obmocjem-ta-teden-vec-preletov-letal/
<Lurker69> > sedemdnevna vojaška vaja Jadranski udar 2018
<jabuk> Nad našim območjem ta teden več preletov letal | Radio Celje
<msev-> a hrvati so naši zavezniki :P haha
<slax0r> sasa84: \o/
<metalcamp> msev-: od včeraj so naši zavezniki madžari, vse ostale lahko zanemarimo
<zdobbie> RIP Prekmurje
<zdobbie> sacrificed to our new overlords
<sasa84> oooooo slax0r
<msev-> eh sj se Å¡e zmerm lahko izvijemo iz tega hunskega prijema :)
<msev-> upam da se uspe ostalim strankam skupaj povezat :)
<alfaboy> nč bat sej bojo nove volitve
<slax0r> kaj se dogaja?
<slax0r> rabim nov pasus?
<sasa84> slax0r, igen, meg lehet mondani. akkor már nem része a hazánk, hanem Orbán, a magyar
<msev-> evo sasa84 se je že pripravila :D
<sasa84> status naročila: slovar slo-mad, mad-slo ODPOSLANO
<sasa84> damn, kdo bi si mislu, da bo en čudn jezik postal kmal uradn! :P
<slax0r> ne res, kaj se dogaja?
<slax0r> :D
<slax0r> kdo je sploh zmagal? :D
<sasa84> orban
<slax0r> \o/
<slax0r> sem bil po dolgem casu na voliscu
<slax0r> sem se moral posteno zasmejat ko sem pogledal listek
<slax0r> pa videl gor "PIRATI"
<slax0r> :D
<sasa84> slax0r, ...."listek" ?!
<sasa84> LISTEK?!
<sasa84> kle je blo več papirja kt na roli palome wc!
<sasa84> http://www.youswear.com/index.asp?language=Hungarian
<jabuk> Hungarian Swear Words
<jabuk> How to Swear in Hungarian - A kurva anyad. - Your mom is a whore.
<sasa84> Cicageci 	The sperm of the cat
<sasa84> LOL
<msev-> mene je tut presenetla velikost glasovnice :D
<msev-> sm mislu da je neki narobe da je tko velik :D
<sasa84> msev-, jaz sem mislila, da so mi dal Å¡e d referenduma za drugi tir zraven :P
<sasa84> (k me ni blo)
<CrazyLemon> [14:23:53] <msev->: sm mislu da je neki narobe da je tko velik :D             <-- čigavega si pa gledal? mogoče je pa sam average size na katero nisi navajen
<msev-> uresnic thats what she said :D..i'm just relaying the info forward :D
<CrazyLemon> https://volitve.principle.network/rezultati
<jabuk> Blockchain e-volitve 2018
<jabuk> Volitve 2018 na blockchainu. Registriraj svoj glas in sodeluj na prvih slovenskih volitvah na blockchainu.
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, res je bil kr velik ...ni bil as usual
<zdobbie> hristos
<zdobbie> Primc se na blockchainu ostal zadej
<msev-> sasa84, darling :) would you pass me the cigarette :)
<msev-> and CrazyLemon you can shake the vodka martini, but please don't stir it :D
<msev-> zle v soboto sm pa plesal salso na ladijci k se je furala po ljubljanici, kr najs experience :D
<zdobbie> sam? :'(
<msev-> neee
<slax0r> sasa84: prav, na LISTU
<slax0r> ki mi je tudi bil smesno velik
<slax0r> a ni to vcasih bilo na a5 listih?
<slax0r> se malo pa bos dobil cel plakat
<msev-> slax0r, a mi daš avtogram
<slax0r> msev-: a mi das 1000eur?
<zdobbie> kolk je to forintov?
<slax0r> ~319k
<msev-> peanuts
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> <zdobbie> kolk je to forintov?
<sasa84> zdobbie zmer ta pravo prbije :D
<msev-> he is a sharp little fellow
<msev-> very bleeding edge
<slax0r> kako ves da je little?
<msev-> sasa84 mi je prišepnila :P
<msev-> ^^zgleda ma issues glede tega
<msev-> :D
<sasa84> a sem jaz tukej po pomoti omenjena? :P
<msev-> ne ti si večni krivec :D vse lahko zvalimo nate
<msev-> :D
<msev-> rabmo Å¡e eno punco kle v kanalu da te razbremenimo :D
<slax0r> ja kje je tista, ana/anja?
<idioterna> yang?
<idioterna> nc vec ne pride.
<idioterna> itak je pa skos sam jamrala
<slax0r> yanga mislim da sem na #bitcoin nasel
<CrazyLemon> ali je mogoče on našel tebe?!?!
<slax0r> vse je mogoce
<idioterna> nemogoce je mogoce
<idioterna> kovinotehna.
<slax0r> tocno tako
<slax0r> drzi!
<sasa84> idioterna, pa ko je nek američan rekel "nemogouše je mogouše"
<slax0r> trump?
<sasa84> msev-, res je... žensko čast rešujem tukej... lohk bi bil mal bl prjazen :P
<msev-> sasa84, če bi te videl v živo bi ti odpiral vsa možna vrata :D
<sasa84> slax0r, save me
<alfaboy> https://news.microsoft.com/2018/06/04/microsoft-to-acquire-github-for-7-5-billion/
<jabuk> Microsoft to acquire GitHub for $7.5 billion | Stories
 * slax0r saves sasa84 
<slax0r> he can't touch you now, you're safe
<slax0r> alfaboy: ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooold
<alfaboy> slax0r: 22min :P
<slax0r> alfaboy: celi dan se ze samo o tem govori
<alfaboy> ja neuradno,
<alfaboy> pa za 2b
<CrazyLemon> ze vceraj se je govorilo!
<alfaboy> 7.5 je kr up there
<CrazyLemon> also..whats with your nickname..we know you are dz0ny
<slax0r> kot uporabnika storitev github mi je vseeno ce so prodali za kinder jajcko, ali za miljarde in biljone
<slax0r> skriva se
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/gitlab/status/1003409836170547200
<jabuk> Twitter
<CrazyLemon> meeh..zakaj tole ne dela več
<slax0r> because they're scaling
<sasa84> ooooooooooooo lordi LorD_DDooM
<sasa84> :D
<LorD_DDooM> 'sup sasa84
<sasa84> bo bo
<sasa84> ti?
<LorD_DDooM> Prehlajen sem že cel teden, drugače pa gre
<sasa84> :\
<sasa84> pozdravi se, da boš šel lohk kmal na bjankija :D
<LorD_DDooM> :)
<sasa84> al ga nimaš veš?
<sasa84> več*
<LorD_DDooM> Ne, zdaj si moram novega omislit
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
#ubuntu-si 2018-06-05
<b4d> jutro
<speed-> jutro
<slax0r> jutro
<napsy> lp
<napsy> isce kdo job za backend developer? :)
<slax0r> jih mam enih par za ponudit, ce rabis :P
<napsy> kandidatov?
<napsy> iscem, ja
<slax0r> jobov :)
<napsy> aja eh :)
<slax0r> ne res, kaj pa iscete? in kje?
<slax0r> remote/onsite?
<napsy> backend dev., v lj.
<napsy> onsite
<slax0r> ja ok, backend ze, py/go/cpp/php/java/c#?
<napsy> naceloma v go, je pa dobrodosel tut kdo ki ne obvlada go
<napsy> bol so pomembne druge kompetence
<slax0r> kera firma ce smem vprasat?
<napsy> visionect
<slax0r> fora je, ker jaz tudi rabim go deve v lj :D
<napsy> uh :D
<napsy> game on :D
<slax0r> zaenkrat sva dva in se gre, ampak pocasi bo guzva :)
<slax0r> go devov nas ni dost zgleda
<napsy> aja
<napsy> kje pa delas
<slax0r> viberate
<napsy> a, ok
<napsy> ja, ni jih kaj dosti
<napsy> oz so vsi zasedeni
<zdobbie> slax0r: gtfo
<zdobbie> res?
<speed-> zdaj bo top shit ka ugotovita da sta sodelavca
<speed-> :D
<napsy> lol
<speed-> en poleg drugega sedita!!
<zdobbie> *same person*
<napsy> slax0r: ste ze kaj iskali v tujini?
<slax0r> zdobbie: res
<slax0r> and wont
<slax0r> napsy: koliko vem ne
<slax0r> oz. so
<slax0r> mene so nasli v tujini :D
<speed-> v prekmurju
<speed-> :D
<b4d> ČD
<slax0r> ja, kakor koli gledas :D
<b4d> :D
<speed-> mene pa bodo samega pustili kak kaze na firmi
<speed-> fegeti :D
<slax0r> saso gre?
<speed-> baje
<speed-> se je prijavo na netconomy vceraj :D
<speed-> pa se ovi drugi prekmurec
<speed-> bomo vidli
<slax0r> zoki
<slax0r> poznan njega tudi :D
<speed-> nej zoki
<speed-> turner
<speed-> zoki de se ostal mislin ka
<speed-> no na "firmi" :D
<speed-> jaz sem tudi pod status izbeglice :D
<slax0r> a tega pa ne poznam
<slax0r> koji je to kurac?
<slax0r> :D
<speed-> pa se en prekmurec
<speed-> :)
<speed-> puno nas je (bilo)
<speed-> zdaj pa kak kaze ta ostala 2 redno zaposleniva
<speed-> 1 prekmurec pa 1 stajerec
<speed-> samo zoki de pomoje tudi sau :)
<slax0r> ka pa se van te dogaja?
<speed-> nic
<speed-> smotani so vsi povprek
<speed-> ampak to ze od 1. dneva :D
<slax0r> :D
<speed-> mah meni je tak dalec vseeno
<speed-> trenutno sem na super poziciji :p
<speed-> samo naj traja leto ali pa 2 :)
<slax0r> al 43
<slax0r> 3*
<speed-> pa ja :D
<msev-> metoda veriženja blokov :D
<msev-> keri prevodi slovenski haha :D
<msev-> slovenija od kod lepote tvoje
<zdobbie> just coincidence
<zdobbie> jebenti, dans je spet NATO tu
<zdobbie> in na puno HAARPajo
<metalcamp> "fajn nas šprickajo" - če citiram famozni grafit na področju štajerske prestolnice
<zdobbie> huh, nisem vedu, da take bucke pisejo po Celju
<slax0r> kek
<dz0ny> zdobbie: nč bat bo šiško naredu anti--haarp ministerstvo :P
<zdobbie> mhm!
<zdobbie> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<zdobbie> so it begins
<zdobbie> sisko save me from this
<slax0r> we ded
<zdobbie> slax0r: res za viberate delas?
<slax0r> zdobbie: cist zares
<slax0r> why?
<zdobbie> whaaaaa
<slax0r> why is dis so schocking?
<slax0r> shocking*
<zdobbie> dunno
<dz0ny> napsy: vi iscete sam on site right?
<napsy> dz0ny: zaenkrat ja
<slax0r> napsy: kaj pa part time remote?
<napsy> ne
<napsy> gre pa se razvoj scalable backend server arhitekture
<napsy> v go-ju
<dz0ny> etcd se uporablja al custom made?
<dz0ny> k sm imel idejp a vpn serverje
<dz0ny> pa sm pol pogruntal da kubernetes isto lahko dela :P
<napsy> zaenkrat custom, je pa ideja da bi consul uporablal
<slax0r> huh, tole je kar rajc
<napsy> oz za consensus verjetno raft
<dz0ny> jp raft se kr uporablja
<metalcamp> slax0r: zdobbie has a crush on you :D
<slax0r> dawww
<dz0ny> a vault kdo uporablja? isot od HC
<dz0ny> isto*
<napsy> zgleda zanimiv projekt
<napsy> nism pa se uporablu
<msev-> kako je bedn ta icrap
<msev-> we are bringing voice memos to the ipad for the first time
<msev-> woohoo
<msev-> such inovation much wow
<msev-> very innovate
<slax0r> das apple
<speed-> nek wifi extender bi nucal, kaksi predlogi?
<napsy> za 25 evrov majo repetitor v bigbang
<speed-> pa glih prek amazona nekaj narocam
<speed-> pa hocem samo dodat :d
<slax0r> speed-: https://www.amazon.com/Cat-Ethernet-Cable-White-Connectors/dp/B00WD017GQ/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1528197237&sr=8-4&keywords=ethernet+cable
<jabuk> Amazon.com: Cat 6 Ethernet Cable 50 ft White – Flat Internet Network Cable– Jadaol Cat 6 Computer Cable With Snagless Rj45 Connectors – 50 feet White (15 Meters): Home Improvement
<jabuk> Amazon.com: Cat 6 Ethernet Cable 50 ft White – Flat Internet Network Cable– Jadaol Cat 6 Computer Cable With Snagless Rj45 Connectors – 50 feet White (15 Meters): Home Improvement
<metalcamp> dz0ny: ne, (še), glede na to kakšen
<metalcamp> kakšen smeh je amazonov secrets manager
<metalcamp> dz0ny: afaik dlabs uporablja hashicorp produkte
<dz0ny> it seems interesting tech
<dz0ny> sam v kubernetes maš itak mounted secretes
<dz0ny> tko da ne vem zakaj bi še vault noter tlačil
<speed-> slax0r lol
<metalcamp> dz0ny: one place to store 'em all?
<speed-> tole bom vzel
<speed-> https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B01J0HXGG8/ref=ox_sc_act_title_2?smid=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF&psc=1
<jabuk> Netgear EX6130-100PES AC1200 WLAN Range Extender: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
<jabuk> Netgear EX6130-100PES AC1200 WLAN Range Extender (Bis zu 1200 Mbit/s, Erweiterung von Erweitert 2, 4- und 5-GHz-WLAN, 10/100-Mbit/s-Fast-Ethernet-Port) - Kostenloser Versand ab 29€. Jetzt bei Amazon.de bestellen!
<metalcamp> also, kdaj bo switch ubuntu-si na gitlab? :>
<slax0r> moj extender je cenejs
<slax0r> cenejsi*
<speed-> pa nucam nekaj malo boljsega
<speed-> za na morje
<speed-> sicer doma nucam zaradi par kurcehiv sten
<speed-> za na morje pa da bom kradel wifi :D
<dz0ny> metalcamp: $m je hotu ubuntu kupit :P
<dz0ny> tko da verjetno nikol :P
<metalcamp> :O
<slax0r> $m?
<metalcamp> M$
<metalcamp> mikromehki
<metalcamp> čak, dz0ny, ni bil to april fools joke?
<dz0ny> :)
<metalcamp> yikes
<slax0r> lmao
<slax0r> m$ resuje svoje probleme tako da kupuje FOSS projekte
<metalcamp> and... ruins them!
<slax0r> that's in their contract
<CrazyLemon> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CsY3UdXXEAAVV2z.jpg:large
<CrazyLemon> #relevant
<slax0r> what are those numbers?
<dz0ny> kolk robotov majo za commite :P
<CrazyLemon> monkeys*
<CrazyLemon> code monkeys*
<CrazyLemon> ***
<e1e> hello
<msev-> <
<msev-> CrazyLemon, tvoja glavna prevajalka je kle :D
<e1e> lol
<e1e> kaj dogaja?
<e1e> kej novega tuki gor?
<msev-> nč vse po starem :D
<slax0r> a limun rabi prevajalko?
<msev-> ja ker on je tutti frutti in govori samo jezik zelenjavarjev, ker je limun, torej albansko :D...in rab prevajalko :D
<CrazyLemon> hello e1e
<e1e> kako kaj CrazyLemon?
<metalcamp> here we go... ko msev- ne peca je pa CrazyLemon in the mood :>
<slax0r> HornyLemon
<msev-> a to ste že samo po njegovem pozdravu ugotovil :D
<CrazyLemon> people here know me
<CrazyLemon> e1e odlično! rahlo dežuje.. vroče ni tako da se ne pritožujem ... for now :)
<slax0r> msev-: za tebe ugotovimo ze po joinu ;P
<msev-> wildcard msev :D
<e1e> ah pri nas je zaenkrat še samo oblačno pa dokaj soparno še
<e1e> eno tehnično vprašanje, kako naj naredim, da bi mi ./InfiniteMediaAcceleration zagnal takor ko bi šla na https://4d.rtvslo.si/zivo/tvs1 recimo?
<jabuk> RTV 4D - RTV Slovenija
<jabuk> Multimedijski predvajalnik RTV Slovenija; sporedi, ogled programov v živo prek spleta, arhiv oddaj in prispevkov
<CrazyLemon> e1e zakaj pa ne narediš eno ikonco na namizju ki bo zagnala infinitemediablabla in nato odprla 4d.rtvslo?
<CrazyLemon> https://siol.net/novice/slovenija/petletni-otrok-prejel-poloznico-za-placilo-dohodnine-469453
<jabuk> Petletni otrok prejel položnico za plačilo dohodnine - siol.net
<jabuk> Slovenski petletnik je v natečaju slovenskega podjetja za najboljšo risbo prejel 50 evrov nagrade, zato mora plačati dobrih deset evrov dohodnine...
<CrazyLemon> ^this
<e1e> CrazyLemon kako pa to naredim?
<CrazyLemon> e1e https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UnityLaunchersAndDesktopFiles
<jabuk> UnityLaunchersAndDesktopFiles - Community Help Wiki
<CrazyLemon> lahko dodaš tudi ikonco in vse
<CrazyLemon> tam kjer je EXEC pa dodaš ukaza
<metalcamp> CrazyLemon: red mora biti
<CrazyLemon> Exec=/bin/bash -c "sleep 10 && /usr/bin/thunderbird"      <-- primer kako lahko uporabiš več ukazov za exec
<CrazyLemon> uporabite absolutne poti..torej /usr/bin/firefox https://4d.rtvslo.si/zivo/tvs1        in podobno za infinitemediaacceleration
<jabuk> RTV 4D - RTV Slovenija
<jabuk> Multimedijski predvajalnik RTV Slovenija; sporedi, ogled programov v živo prek spleta, arhiv oddaj in prispevkov
<CrazyLemon> metalcamp tako.. kaj za vraga pa je mislu mulc..da bo neobdavčen :D
<e1e> CrazyLemon uf to je pa kompliciran... Lahko napišeš tako, da sam kopiram prosim
<CrazyLemon> e1e če mi poveš kje se nahaja InfiniteMediaAcceleration lahko
<e1e> CrazyLemon a to /Downloads/InfiniteMediaAcceleration_1702150@v334$ ./InfiniteMediaAcceleration ?
<CrazyLemon> e1e
<CrazyLemon> tako
<slax0r> kako?
<CrazyLemon> lepo
<e1e> oz lahko na vsako stran od 4d.rtvslo.si/zivo/ ...
<CrazyLemon> e1e nekaj takega
<CrazyLemon> https://paste.sh/N6Qm7KLR#i56WYzksgP6pB_kN6qjjEqaB
<jabuk> paste.sh · encrypted pastebin
<CrazyLemon> shraniš v file na namizju
<CrazyLemon> 4drtvslo.desktop
<CrazyLemon> al neki podobnega
<CrazyLemon> nato shraniš še https://img.rtvslo.si/_static/r1/rtv4d/app/img/logo_rtv4d_high.png
<CrazyLemon> v Pictures folder
<CrazyLemon> greš na lastnosti pa označiš da je executable
<CrazyLemon> ali pa chmod +x 4drtvslo.desktop v terminalu
<CrazyLemon> aja..pa obvezno  zamenjaj e1e
<CrazyLemon> s svojim uporabniškim imenom
<slax0r> lol ta pastebin
<slax0r> :D
<slax0r> kaj to vse za sranja zraven nalouda :)
<CrazyLemon> all the cryptos
<slax0r> http://www.reactiongifs.com/r/but-why.gif
<CrazyLemon> coz..crypto fever? you should know.. vibe dev :D
<slax0r> wait, a dejansko majna?
<CrazyLemon> slax0r lol no :D
<jabuk> https://i.imgur.com/BiSkH5D.png
<CrazyLemon> sam pač..encrypted pa to
<slax0r> no torej
<slax0r> http://www.reactiongifs.com/r/but-why.gif
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny "Allow my users access to the new Gmail UI and features"
<CrazyLemon> sm omogočil
<CrazyLemon> sam zaenkrat še ni videt te možnosti v gmailu
<CrazyLemon> These changes may take up to 1 hour to propagate to all users
<CrazyLemon> nvm
<e1e> CrazyLomon naredla vse, sam ko kliknem ikono se nič ne zgodi
<CrazyLemon> e1e pol mora delat! :)
<CrazyLemon> aja
<CrazyLemon> tist tvoj @v334 je dejansko file name
<CrazyLemon> ne computer name?
<e1e> ja
<e1e> to je ta program ustvaru ta čuden ime
<CrazyLemon> Exec=/bin/bash -c "/home/e1e/Downloads/InfiniteMediaAcceleration_1702150@v334/InfiniteMediaAcceleration && /usr/bin/firefox https://4d.rtvslo.si/zivo/"
<jabuk> RTV 4D - RTV Slovenija
<jabuk> Multimedijski predvajalnik RTV Slovenija; sporedi, ogled programov v živo prek spleta, arhiv oddaj in prispevkov
<CrazyLemon> tole poskusi
<CrazyLemon> kako sploh deluje tale infinitemediaacceleration?      ga samo zalaufaš potem pa greš na 4d..blabla spletni naslov pa dela?
<e1e> navodila so Start the Octoshape client, for example by navigating to the cd InfiniteMediaAcceleration_1702150@v334 (i.e. cd into the directory and type: ./InfiniteMediaAcceleration
<e1e> You can now playback an Octoshape stream from a web page or any player, as long as you leave the OctoshapeClient running in the terminal.
<CrazyLemon> meni ne dela :)
<e1e> Å¡e vedno ne dela :(
<CrazyLemon> meni ne dela niti ko uporabim ta tvoj način
<CrazyLemon> tako da..  ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<e1e> drugač pa rabiš prvo flash player potem pa downloadat tist, ko ti ponudi
<CrazyLemon> sej v chromeu je flash player
<e1e> meni v 16.04 ne dela, v 18.04 pa mi je uspel zagnat in dela, sam nebi rada vedno v terminal pisala
<CrazyLemon> arhiv dela.. sam v živo pa ne
<e1e> ja, ker rabiš ta program še instalirat
<CrazyLemon> kateri?
<CrazyLemon> ./InfiniteMediaAcceleration
<CrazyLemon> Status: Reading configuration
<CrazyLemon> Status: Registering plugins.
<CrazyLemon> Status: Ready to play
<e1e> ko pa daš potem play na rtv slo ti piše pa playing
<CrazyLemon> https://i.imgur.com/SSykjxe.png
<CrazyLemon> People have seen your photos over 3,000 times
<e1e> pa maš vklopljen flash
<e1e> al je privzeto izkloplen
<e1e> ker js takrat dobim to sporočilo
<CrazyLemon> v chromeu ponavadi se pojavi sporočilo ki vpraša ali želim omogočit flash
<e1e> pa verjetno tud ikona zravn linka?
<CrazyLemon> aah
<CrazyLemon> zdaj pa dela
<zdobbie> pebkac
<CrazyLemon> e1e works for me :)
<e1e> aha, nisem zaprla firefoxa zato ni delal, zdej pa dela
<CrazyLemon> pa če si še zdownloadala slikco pol tudi lepo zgleda :)
<e1e> ja res je :)
<e1e> najlepša hvala CrazyLemon :)
<CrazyLemon> e1e np :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny nov gmail je na voljo za ubuntu.si domeno
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: zakon
<Lurker69> heh, v celju na hudinjskem pokopališču sem kadil joint...
<Lurker69> pa uletijo dve skupini vojakov v polni opremi
<Lurker69> eni naši pa eni italjani z šefom američanom
<Lurker69> kolega se je skor posral, je milsu da naju bo CIA odpelala
<Lurker69> ampak so bli fajn fantje, Jadranski Udar 2018 vaje majo, že dva dni avijone poslušam
<Lurker69> http://www.idrija.si/dogodek/139632
<jabuk> Mednarodna vojaška vaja Jadranski udar 2018 (ADRIATIC STRIKE 2018) - idrija.si
<jabuk> Mednarodna vojaška vaja Jadranski udar 2018 (ADRIATIC STRIKE 2018)
<CrazyLemon> idrija != celje!
<Lurker69> po celem jadranu je vaja, do črne gore
<Lurker69> ta članek sme linkal ker ma naštete col avijone ki sodelujejo
<Lurker69> http://www.nt-rc.si/radio-celje/nad-nasim-obmocjem-ta-teden-vec-preletov-letal/
<jabuk> Nad našim območjem ta teden več preletov letal | Radio Celje
<Lurker69> evo celje
<Lurker69> zanimivo da sam lokalni mediji o tem poročaju
<Lurker69> tule pr men so ble vaške ženičke čist prestrašene včeraj
<CrazyLemon> prejšnji teden so poročali o teh vajah
<CrazyLemon> samo so omenjali samo kočevski konec
<Lurker69> ja sem se zmotil, ni do črne gore, članek ki sem ga bral pravi da črnogorski vojaki sodelujejo v sloveniji
<Lurker69> https://rs-lat.sputniknews.com/regioni/201806011115822021-cg-vojska-nato/
<jabuk> Jadranski udar: 12 crnogorskih vojnika na NATO vježbama u Sloveniji - Sputnjik Srbija
<jabuk> Odlukom Savjeta za odbranu i bezbjednost o učešću Vojske Crne Gore na međunarodnim vježbama odobreno je učešće 12 pripadnika Vazduhoplovstva Crne Gore na multinacionalnoj vojnoj NATO vježbi „Jadranski udar 2018“, koja se u periodu od 4. do 8. juna po sedmi put uzastopno održava u Sloveniji.
<Lurker69> kakorkol, fantje ki sem jih videl so zgledali kr kompetentni
<Lurker69> nebi rad bil taliban in mel njih za nasprotnike
<CrazyLemon> stupid telekom ffs
<CrazyLemon> pade dol v4 pa se ne poveže gor nazaj
<CrazyLemon> v6 pa normalno dela
<slax0r> it's like, they're two different protocols
#ubuntu-si 2018-06-06
<slax0r> jutro
<speed-> jutro
<metalcamp> o/
<speed-> jesos kama smo prisli, zaj san mogel 10eur mater sfehtati za kavo
<speed-> baba uzela avto pa denarnico :D
<zdobbie_> RIP that relationship
<b4d> :(
<speed-> eh saj pride nazaj :D
<b4d> lynxlynxlynx: vidu sem te na TV, high five! :D
<zdobbie_> "eh saj pride nazaj :D" RIP this optimist
<lynxlynxlynx> odmevi? hvala
<b4d> res je ja
<lynxlynxlynx> včeri sem dal ene štiri izjave
<napsy> z zarad pirov?
<napsy> piratov*
<lynxlynxlynx> ne, svetovni dan okolja
<lynxlynxlynx> je dan okolja, ne narave, tako da bo aktualen tudi, ko nam zavladajo roboti :>
<b4d> :)
<slax0r> a ko nam bodo vladali roboti ne bo vec narave?
<CrazyLemon> nope..sam okolje
<dz0ny> "human preservationist" bo pol :P
<lynxlynxlynx> jst si zelo matrično predstavljam, fallout, wasteland
<lynxlynxlynx> ampak imaš prav, bakterijam je vseeno
<dz0ny> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lgs9QUtWc3M
<jabuk> Better Off Alone - YouTube
<jabuk> Official Alice DJ Channel - Watch the original music video of “Better Off Alone” The 90's Sing-a-long Party song. Hit the subscribe button for more Music, Fu...
<dz0ny> :P
<zdobbie_> sad speed- :'(
<CrazyLemon> predlaga kdo kak telefon? tam do 400€ v prosti prodaji... nokie 7 plus očitno ne bo v sloveniji :/
<CrazyLemon> pa mora bit clean-ish android gor
<slax0r> speed-: tak se zacne
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: not samsung
<metalcamp> CrazyLemon: nokia 6
<slax0r> ^
<slax0r> we're always helpful, aren't we
<metalcamp> true
<CrazyLemon> metalcamp meh je.. 6.1 je veliko boljša ampak tudi to vprašanje če bo pršla v slovenijo
<metalcamp> it's cheap
<CrazyLemon> metalcamp true..
<CrazyLemon> but not for me
<CrazyLemon> to je za sašo :D
<metalcamp> + android 8.*
<metalcamp> CrazyLemon: wut? embrace globalization
<CrazyLemon> metalcamp never
<slax0r> .btc usd
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v USD: last: 7611.97, low: 7360.00, high: 7685.00, bid: 7611.19, ask: 7616.34
<CrazyLemon> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 6471.77, low: 6313.52, high: 6538.04, bid: 6471.78, ask: 6481.39
<CrazyLemon> too stable lately
<metalcamp> :fishy:
<slax0r> touch da fishy?
<slax0r> .eth usd
<jabuk> Vrednost Ethereum v USD: 605.677 (0.0795486 BTC)
<slax0r> https://www.theholyroger.com/
<slax0r> kek
<slax0r> :D
<jabuk> The Holy Roger
<slax0r> https://keybase.io/blog/encrypted-git-for-everyone
<jabuk> Keybase launches encrypted git
<metalcamp> yis, seen it
<metalcamp> slax0r: ti si bolj php afficionado
<metalcamp> si videl kaj bodo naredili v 7.3?
<slax0r> zal: https://ptpb.pw/LhMQ/go
<jabuk> pb
<slax0r> :P
<slax0r> nisem videl ne
<slax0r> enlighten me
<slax0r> holly fuckballs
<slax0r> wrong chan...
<slax0r> metalcamp: don't leave me high and dry
<zdobbie_> who's holly
<slax0r> miss wood
<metalcamp> slax0r: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rKXFgWP-2xQ
<jabuk> PHP in 2018 by the Creator of PHP - YouTube
<jabuk> For many in the PHP community 2016 and 2017 was all about getting onto PHP 7. The drastic performance improvements and overall efficiency has resulted in PHP...
<slax0r> metalcamp: ...
<slax0r> tl;dw?
<metalcamp> če boš pisal bedarije bo koda hitrejša v 7.3
<slax0r> :D
<metalcamp> tam po 20:00 postane zanimivo
<metalcamp> slax0r: verjetno bi tvojemu prejšnjemu delodajalcu prišel prav prehod na 7.3 :P
<slax0r> metalcamp: bi...ce ne bi 7.0 removal fuckload deprecated stuffa :D
<metalcamp> lol
<CrazyLemon> Nokie 7 Plus ne planiramo za ponudbo. Vsaj v kratkem, do jeseni, ne.
<CrazyLemon> telekom ^
<CrazyLemon> Preverimo, če je že kaj znanega. Ti sporočimo.
<CrazyLemon> simobil ^
<CrazyLemon> v glavnem...NČ NAU
<slax0r> https://ptpb.pw/xZEj.png
<slax0r> lolwat
<slax0r> DUN DUN FUCKING DUN
<CrazyLemon> slax0r probably moving to azure cloud
<slax0r> metalcamp: but das 7.2
<slax0r> not 7.3
<metalcamp> je tudi 7.3, glej Å¡e primere okrog 24:00
<metalcamp> CrazyLemon: sigurno je nekje nekdo, ki bi rade volje vzel tvoj denar. #globalization
<slax0r> vidim ja
<CrazyLemon> metalcamp definitivno..sam sigurno bi potem komplicirali če bi mogu reklamirat zadevo :D
<metalcamp> zakaj?
<CrazyLemon> amazon sm slišal da rad komplicira glede reklamacij
<metalcamp> vzameš v eu, ne pri nekem maharadži
<CrazyLemon> sploh pa..če le lahko podpiram slovensko
<CrazyLemon> #ifeelsLOVEnia
<CrazyLemon> hahaha.. ker bullshit se sam si ne verjamem
<CrazyLemon> :d
<slax0r> nic patriotizma?
<CrazyLemon> ogromno patriotizma! zato pa je jelinčič nazaj v državnem zboru!
<CrazyLemon> hm.. na amazon.it je 311 EUR
<metalcamp> well, well, well...
<CrazyLemon> kako je s to prime zadevo? :D
<CrazyLemon> tudi če dam prime trial al kaj je že to za 30 dni... dobim free shipping pa prime video etc?
<slax0r> TIAS
<CrazyLemon> TIAS - The Leading European Business School | TIAS
<CrazyLemon> ??
<slax0r> try it and see
<CrazyLemon> zakaj je prime na amazon.it 4.99 na .de pa 7.99 ?
<slax0r> because germans lasted longer in ww2
<metalcamp> :D
<CrazyLemon> i'm confused
<CrazyLemon> imajo mojo viso electron gor
<CrazyLemon> končal sm postopek nakupa
<slax0r> hi confused, I'm dad
<CrazyLemon> nism pa rabu nič vpisat passcode etc ?
<slax0r> kak passcode?
<slax0r> mislis tiste 3 "security" stevilke?
<CrazyLemon> sj veš..vpišeš številko kartice pa ccv pol pa dobiš eno kodico
<CrazyLemon> pa potem ti vpišeš to kodico v app/kalkulator thingie
<slax0r> ne rabis ccvja da sprocesiras placilo z kreditno karto
<CrazyLemon> ki ti nato izpiše še več kodic ki jo vpišeš nazaj v okenček
<slax0r> ce se ne motim na amazonu ne gre placilo skoz ko ti oddas narocilo
<slax0r> ampak sprocesirajo oni placilo tik pred odposiljanjem
<CrazyLemon> brez kakršnekoli moje interakcije?
<slax0r> mhm
<slax0r> amazon je giant in ma pogodbe z CC companies
<slax0r> in bankami
<slax0r> itd
<CrazyLemon> so..super safe :>
<CrazyLemon> tko kot facebook ane?? :D
<slax0r> https://security.stackexchange.com/questions/21168/how-does-amazon-bill-me-without-the-cvc-cvv-cvv2?utm_medium=organic&utm_source=google_rich_qa&utm_campaign=google_rich_qa
<jabuk> credit card - How does Amazon bill me without the CVC / CVV / CVV2? - Information Security Stack Exchange
<slax0r> saj tega se zavedajo
<slax0r> da ce pride do zlorab da bojo kar nekaj denarja morali vrnit
<CrazyLemon> ma cvv ni tak big deal...
<slax0r> ampak ocitno so toliko self confident
<CrazyLemon> pri meni je ponavadi postopek bil... kliknem nakup, zgodi se preusmeritev na nek visa site kjer vpišem številko kartice + ccv, nato dobim vn 8 mesto cifro ki jo vpišem v mobile app ki nato zgenerira novo 8 mestno številko ki jo nato vpišem v visa site
<CrazyLemon> in nato je nakup opravljen
<CrazyLemon> in mam občutek varnega nakupa... tko pa .. not so much :)
<slax0r> ma dobro, saj ta electron extra code thingy je same shit
<slax0r> mogoce je celo tako da lahko pridobijo podatke lastnika kartice, naslov itd in ce vidijo da je delivery address isti kot je na kartici, ne komplicirajo z tem
<slax0r> da lahko hitreje spendas
<slax0r> a mas intesa sanpaolo?
<e1e> hello
<metalcamp> ahoj
<sasa84> jou jou jou
<sasa84> .vreme rakek
<jabuk> Neznana lokacija
<slax0r> hellou
<slax0r> kako je v neznani lokaciji?
<sasa84> ooo, FY jabuk
<sasa84> :\
<sasa84> .vreme zadnji kraj
<jabuk> ARSO: Hrastnik (290m): 26.8°C @06.06.2018 11:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 40% južni veter 1.2 m/s (4.3 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:11:20, Kulminacija: 13:00:05, Sončni zahod: 20:48:51
<sasa84> LOL
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 37min 30s, Luna je v ščipu
<idioterna> close enough
<sasa84> slax0r, bo bo
<sasa84> ti?
<slax0r> ma glih pizdim, sem dobil koncno odlocbo za komunalni prispevek
<metalcamp> je treba delat!
<metalcamp> :)
<slax0r> pa 2 dni casa da grem na banko, dvignem varcevanje(kar ponavadi traja tam ~3-5 dni) in placam
<slax0r> ce ne mi zavrnejo gradbeno dovoljenje
<slax0r> \o/
<sasa84>  /o\
<slax0r> tako da se pripravljam da grem prosjacit da mi naj dajo nek limit ali nekaj v tem znesku in to pokrijejo ko pridejo sredstva iz varcevanja
<zdobbie_> mas hitre kredite
<zdobbie_> gotovinske
<sasa84> fantje, jaz grem off ... pr nas nek grmi in je extra čudno
<sasa84> bbl
<slax0r> sasa84: se slisimo kasneje :)
<slax0r> zdobbie_: mas ja
<zdobbie_> slax0r: imas tudi TI!
<zdobbie_> al zakaj taka pasivna agresivnost?
<CrazyLemon> slax0r ne.. mam banko koper :P
<CrazyLemon> živjo e1e
<metalcamp> CrazyLemon: same overlord
<metalcamp> #globalization
<metalcamp> https://scontent.flju2-2.fna.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/34564332_2116368368376530_4819957654149398528_o.png?_nc_cat=0&oh=552d484a4622b0f6a115c0b44ac93658&oe=5BC29488
<CrazyLemon> original string: "L'addebito verrà effettuato sul metodo di pagamento prescelto solamente quando gli articoli verranno spediti."
<CrazyLemon> translated string: "Google charges you on how you pay only when items are shipped."
<CrazyLemon> :D
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: -.-
<slax0r> pa ta visa electron ti vredu dela?
<speed-> jaz mam visa electron pri abanki
<speed-> pa ko prvic kaj kupujem me preusmeri na neksi site pa na telefon dobim neko stevilko kero vpisem
<speed-> pa je to to
<CrazyLemon> slax0r yup.. kul mi je ker hitro lahko prenašam sredstva na/z kartice.. like in seconds
<slax0r> wait what?
<slax0r> a to moras prav sredstva na kartico prenest?
<slax0r> da lahko placas z njo na spletu?
<CrazyLemon> slax0r ja.. predplačniška kartica je :)
<slax0r> face fucking palm....
<CrazyLemon> mam jo ravno zaradi tega featurea :)
<slax0r> https://i.imgur.com/FmYjcHV.gif
<slax0r> jaz pa sem se cudil kako ne gre na spletu placat, ce pa mam kritje na racunu -.-
<slax0r> mogoce zato ker imam se tudi poslovno in tam gre cisto normalno brez prenakazil itd
<CrazyLemon> slax0r maš viso electron ali te samo js narobe razumem :D
<speed-> slax0r moja ni
<speed-> aja jaz mam tudi na s.p racun :D
<CrazyLemon> js sm jo vzel ker so meli neko akcijo za 10€ pa ker je bila edina možnost za povezat s paypalom
<slax0r> debit visa, electroni use only
<slax0r> activa card
<slax0r> taksna pisana
<slax0r> electronic*
<CrazyLemon> http://www.intesasanpaolobank.si/moja
<speed-> ti poskeniram obe strani? :p
<jabuk> Predplačilna kartica MOJA Activa Visa Electron :: Intesa Sanpaolo Bank
<jabuk> Z novim načinom plačevanja bo vaš nakup varnejši, saj s predplačilno kartico (v svetu znana kot prepaid kartica) za nakupe porabite le toliko denarnih sredstev, kolikor jih nanjo naložite
<slax0r> speed-: lahko :p
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: http://www.intesasanpaolobank.si/Inspire
<jabuk> Activa Visa Inspire :: Intesa Sanpaolo Bank
<jabuk> Predstavljamo vam Activa Visa Inspire, novo debetno plačilno kartico, s pomočjo katere odslej zlahka sledite svojemu navdihu, tako doma kot na potovanjih v tujini
<speed-> https://www.abanka.si/kartice/debetna-kartica-visa-electron#
<jabuk> Debetna kartica Visa Electron | Abanka
<speed-> tako mam jaz
<jabuk> Debetna kartica, še boljša kot gotovina, brez letne članarine in zagotavlja najbolj varen način plačevanje na spletu, pa tudi dvig na bankomatu. Preverite.
<CrazyLemon> slax0r tudi to mam ja :)
<slax0r> aja, ta ni za spletno uporabo, potem pa zato ni slo :D
<CrazyLemon> slax0r se da plačat tudi z inspire na spletu
<slax0r> meni ni palilo...
<CrazyLemon> http://www.activa.si/pametnaKartica/vbv.asp
<jabuk> Pametna kartica - Verified by Visa
<jabuk> Varna spletna trgovina z uporabo storitve Verified by VISA
<slax0r> https://github.com/martenbjork/github-xp
<jabuk> GitHub - martenbjork/github-xp: Give Github some XP flair 🔥
<jabuk> GitHub is where people build software. More than 28 million people use GitHub to discover, fork, and contribute to over 85 million projects.
<speed-> jao
<speed-> ka se norca delajo!
<slax0r> :D
<lynxlynxlynx> gitlab in atlassian pa praznujeta
<slax0r> jaz bom verjetno dal na keybase
<slax0r> svoje zadeve
<slax0r> ceprav, gitlab-ci mi je awesome
<lynxlynxlynx> pa cogs ima en živ fork
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<CrazyLemon> končno pridem do telekomovega prostega svetovalca v spletnem pogovoru
<CrazyLemon> praša me kako mi lahko pomaga.. ga prašam če lahko preveri parametre linije.. pravi ne bo šlo nisem js pravi za to
<CrazyLemon> :D
<metalcamp_> :badluckbrian:
<metalcamp_> slax0r: si tu?
<slax0r> metalcamp_: sem
<slax0r> zdaj pa vec ne bom
<slax0r> l8r
<CrazyLemon> maan..na tem amazon primeu pa nič zanimivega
<CrazyLemon> sam old sh1t
<CrazyLemon> klikneš top movies pa je na prvem mestu film Contraband z imdb oceno 6.5
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/okolje/novice/veliko-odpadne-plastike-je-zanic-in-predelava-ne-prinasa-dobicka/457256
<jabuk> Veliko odpadne plastike je zanič in predelava ne prinaša dobička :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<jabuk> Ministrstvo za okolje in prostor ne razume, zakaj družbe ne odvažajo odpadne embalaže, ki se je je nabralo že za 6000 ton, Ekologi brez meja pa opozarjajo, da je problem tudi v slabi plastiki, ...
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynxlynx ^
<lynxlynxlynx> mhm
<lynxlynxlynx> prej klicala
<e1e> kakšna ideja zakaj mi na enem "pcju" dela rtvslo v živo, na drugem pa ne?
<metalcamp_> because janša?
<e1e> malo mam na sumu, da se flash player ne zažene prav, ker mi vsakič ko kliknem na ikono vpraša če dovolim uporabo
<e1e> matalcamp you are as helpful as him
<e1e> InfiniteMediaAcceleration mi napiše, da je ready to play, sam ta se poveže, ko je flash omogočen se mi zdi
<slax0r> 'zdravo, mehanik? zakaj mi en "avto" vzge, drug pa ne?'
<slax0r> potem je pa mehanik budalo in neuporaben
<e1e> sej sem opisala problem, nevem kje naj pogledam če dela flash?
<slax0r> fuck me if I know
<slax0r> ponavadi je adobe mel nek sajt ki je zagnal flash
<slax0r> in si tam videl ce dela ali ne
<slax0r> flash je se sploh aktualen btw?
<e1e> ja na rtvslo je očitno še...
<e1e> pa še neki drugega moreš namestit, da lahko gledaš v živo njihove programe
<slax0r> ja to sem ze vceraj ugotovil ko ti je limun nekaj pomagal z neko skripto
<idioterna> octoshape?
<idioterna> se vedno?
<e1e> ja
<idioterna> groza
<slax0r> res
<e1e> zdej se mel drugače imenuje
<slax0r> ampak konec koncev...gre se za rtv...
<slax0r> pozeni browser iz terminala
<slax0r> mogoce bo kak pameten output
<e1e> do zdej so sam reklame uspel naštimat, da delujejo brez flasha lol
<slax0r> priorities
<slax0r> si probala zagnat browser iz terminala?
<slax0r> pa daj mu se kak debug/verbose flag zraven
<e1e> kako že to narediš?
<slax0r> ker browser mas?
<e1e> firefox
<slax0r> ocitno nima debug/verbose flag
<slax0r> odpri terminal, kakorkoli se ze to v ubuntu naredi, pa vpisi "firefox" pa skoci na enter
<slax0r> pojdi na rtv.si video, zapri browser in skopiraj output iz terminala na nek pastebin
<slax0r> ce bo mogoce tam kaj razvidno
<slax0r> idioterna: dz0ny sta probala ze mogoce kdaj FDO z Go?
<slax0r> se da sploh?
<idioterna> nism mel se prilike
<e1e> slax0r https://paste.sh/5ZwLULET#gmEHi0XRVK9rzamC_MWT__Vn
<jabuk> paste.sh · encrypted pastebin
<slax0r> yay, nic pametnega
<slax0r> ker flash plugin pa uporabljas?
<slax0r> poglej se na tistem kjer ti vse dela ok, ce dobis kak process output ko gledas rtv v zivo in v terminalu zazenes "ps aux | grep -i flash"
<e1e> mislim, da je ta http://ppa.launchpad.net/flexiondotorg/hal-flash/ubuntu
<jabuk> Index of /flexiondotorg/hal-flash/ubuntu
<e1e> slax0r torej morem tudi v terminalu zagnat firefox?
<slax0r> ne, lahko normalno
<e1e> slax0r https://paste.sh/j9cLRtiL#YqLthVo6GEod-FmzYymF22pe
<jabuk> paste.sh · encrypted pastebin
<slax0r> e1e: sorry, bil sem malo odsoten
<slax0r> zdaj pa isto pozeni se na tistem racunalniku kjer ne dela
<slax0r> in ce mas ist output pomeni da flash dela
<slax0r> oz. je precej verjetno da dela
<e1e> slax0r sej je ok, js tud... precej podoben je ja
<e1e> https://paste.sh/xSyqM6Nq#SwvMeR3TQNtJbMd1moIh32Yt
<jabuk> paste.sh · encrypted pastebin
<slax0r> imo je flash ok
<CrazyLemon> https://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/about/        <- greš na to stran pa preveriš če dela flash :)
<jabuk> Adobe -Flash Player
<slax0r> http://www.ultrasounds.com/
<jabuk> Flash Player Test
<e1e> sam version information mi napiše You have version 29,0,0,171 installed
<e1e> to je ok?
<CrazyLemon> vredi je čuj!
<e1e> ok, sam še vseen nevem zakaj mi ne dela rtv slo v živo, sam črn zaslon dobim :(
<CrazyLemon> nobenga 'couldn"t play this file'
<CrazyLemon> opozorila?
<e1e> ne, ko dovolim uporabo ni nič
<slax0r> na koncu bomo ugotovili da je imel metalcamp_ prav
<slax0r> because jansa
<CrazyLemon> http://demo.octoshape.com/arplayer3/
<jabuk> Octoshape: INFINTIE EDGE
<CrazyLemon> e1e tole ti dela
<metalcamp_> slax0r: told ya
<metalcamp_> :D
<e1e> waiting for link se nalaga
<e1e> ob strani pa piše .... 22:51:55.017: TrayClient is now ready.
<CrazyLemon>  ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<e1e> CrazyLemon js tudi ne vem, sam čudn se mi zdi, zakaj mi tuki ne ponudi da bi instalirala ta octoshape, na onmu mi pa vedno, ko ga nimam vklopljenega
<slax0r> verzije browserov enake?
<e1e> ah ugotovila sm kaj je blokiralo povezavo add on ot https everywhere
<e1e> na onem pcju še nimam nič add on instaliranih zato je delal, zato sem šla na laptopu izklaplat vsakega posebej in ugotovila kater je "kriv" za to da ni delal
<e1e> vseen hvala za pomoč slax0r in CrazyLemon
#ubuntu-si 2018-06-07
<metalcamp> o/
<slax0r> jutro
<b4d> hi
<zdobbie> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<zdobbie> RIP Primürska
<CrazyLemon> stupid amazon.it
<CrazyLemon> everything is in goddamn italian
<slax0r> -.-
<metalcamp> CrazyLemon: wut
<metalcamp> afaik si lahko nastaviš jezik
<CrazyLemon> metalcamp na .de ja
<CrazyLemon> .it ne
<metalcamp> lol
<metalcamp> srsly?
<CrazyLemon> srsly
<CrazyLemon> coz...italians
<metalcamp> mamma mia
<slax0r> mom's spaghetti
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9LWHuZwdN2c
<jabuk> Apple's New Addiction-Proof iPhone- CONAN on TBS - YouTube
<jabuk> Apple is taking tech addiction so seriously, they’re introducing a completely featureless iPhone. More CONAN @ http://teamcoco.com/video Team Coco is the off...
<CrazyLemon> https://www.facebook.com/goran.fotograf/posts/10215826041981942
<CrazyLemon> holy sh1t
<jabuk> Breaking news: Istarski Ipsilon danas... - Goran Kovačević Fotograf | Facebook
<jabuk> Breaking news: Istarski Ipsilon danas !!😮😮😮 Flash flooding !!
<CrazyLemon> https://mobile.nytimes.com/2018/06/04/world/europe/viktor-orban-media-slovenia.html
<jabuk> Safe in Hungary, Viktor Orban Pushes His Message Across Europe - The New York Times
<jabuk> Allies of Mr. Orban, Hungary’s far-right leader, are buying media outlets across Central and Eastern Europe, extending his influence.
<zdobbie> we famous now!
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie lahk bi kopiral link an'
<CrazyLemon> ne pa da js moram gledat kaj ti lajkaš
<zdobbie> muh fans!
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: https://www.adriaticaionicarace.com
<jabuk> AIR Adriatica Ionica Race - 20/24 giugno|June 2018 | Adriatica Ionica Race 20-24 giugno/June 2018
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie AIR? its a fucking bicycle race
<CrazyLemon> hotel artemis zgleda zanimiv movie
<zdobbie> *zgleda*
<CrazyLemon> ja..zgleda
<CrazyLemon> po trailerju sodeč
<upd> O tej strani
<upd> Sistem je zaznal nenavadne poizvedbe iz vašega računalniškega omrežja. Ta stran preverja, ali ste zahtevo resnično poslali vi in ne robot. Zakaj se je to zgodilo?
<upd> fuck
#ubuntu-si 2018-06-08
<metalcamp> CrazyLemon: ne linkat neumnosti o orbanu plz
<metalcamp> “Jansa is exactly the kind of leader Slovenia needs,” Mr. Orban told Nova24TV.
<metalcamp> hell no
<napsy> lp
<CrazyLemon> metalcamp sej niso neumnosti :>
<metalcamp> you take that back
<CrazyLemon> git reset --hard HEAD~1
<metalcamp> pri tem ne vem če sploh sudo rm -rf --no-preserve-root pomaga
<CrazyLemon> why are you such an orbanist
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> in tist članek ni pro orban/jansa
<CrazyLemon> ravno nasprotno
<metalcamp> let's pretend both don't exist, maybe they'll go away
<CrazyLemon> lets
<CrazyLemon> zakaj mi je amazon pobral 1EUR? bastards
<zdobbie> k si kritiziru nabor filmov
<CrazyLemon> ni nabora..sam old shit je
<CrazyLemon> a imamo UPS v sloveniji?
<zdobbie> ping
<jabuk> zdobbie: pong
<zdobbie> ping
<jabuk> zdobbie: pong
<zdobbie> MUH INTERNET
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<zdobbie> shiet
<CrazyLemon> aye
<CrazyLemon> incoming
<CrazyLemon> https://scontent-frx5-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/34781609_1722619224491675_2177518328531124224_o.jpg?_nc_cat=0&oh=aa095b66d6dbdfbc2da507b9ca18a615&oe=5BB4A64C
<CrazyLemon> črnomelj danes
<e1e> hello
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=2058593587755991&id=100008161091048
<jabuk> Mitja Wolf - Katastrofa | Facebook
<jabuk> Katastrofa
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny vidu ja
<CrazyLemon> Roma,  Italy	8.6.2018	19:43	Prvo sledilno branje
<CrazyLemon> Načrtovana dostava:
<CrazyLemon> ponedeljek, 11.6.2018 , do konca dneva
<CrazyLemon> yay
<CrazyLemon> prihaja nova runda
#ubuntu-si 2018-06-09
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<CrazyLemon> .btc eur
<CrazyLemon> .eth eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 6462.03, low: 6427.77, high: 6529.44, bid: 6462.03, ask: 6470.80
<jabuk> Vrednost Ethereum v EUR: 512.660184281 (0.0792736 BTC)
#ubuntu-si 2018-06-10
<CrazyLemon> ni več za it na kolo
<CrazyLemon> its fucking hot
<Lurker69> hosta
<CrazyLemon> .morje
<jabuk> Postaja Debeli Rtič (Zora) - Jadransko morje: Temperatura ni na voljo
<jabuk> Postaja Koper - kapitanija - Jadransko morje: Temperatura ni na voljo
<jabuk> Postaja Tržaški zaliv (Zarja) - Jadransko morje: 25.2°C
<jabuk> Postaja OB Piran (NIB) - Jadransko morje: 24.9°C
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GGdI9QJDA4s
<jabuk> ECS Season 5 Day 3 - Grand Finals - YouTube
<jabuk> Brought to you by https://www.faceit.com Don't forget to subscribe and to ring the bell to be notified when we go live or post fresh video. Follow us on Twit...
<CrazyLemon> če koga zanima.. cs:go turnir
<upd> .btc
<upd> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 5751.39, low: 5660.53, high: 6484.00, bid: 5749.93, ask: 5757.89
<CrazyLemon> oh snap
<CrazyLemon> HODL
#ubuntu-si 2019-06-03
<napsy> jutro
<napsy> kdo od vas ve ce je mogoce memory znotraj cgroups omejit tako, da bodo tud procesi znotraj videli samo ta limit?
#ubuntu-si 2019-06-04
<slax0r> jutro
<napsy> lp
<CrazyLemon> pixel 3a xl na amazon.it 760€.. na amazon.de 460€
<CrazyLemon> gg italy..g fuckin G
<andrej> heh .... to pa je ker velika razlika :D
#ubuntu-si 2019-06-05
<napsy> lp
<andrej> n
<zdobbie> o
<slax0r> w
<CrazyLemon> k
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vSK3maq8Cyk
<CrazyLemon> so awesome
<andrej> LOL
#ubuntu-si 2019-06-06
<slax0r> jutro
<napsy> lp
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/GoogleStadia/status/1136668678529912842
<CrazyLemon> a uporablja kdo kak app da ti predvaja youtube playlist/muzko ampak audio only ?
#ubuntu-si 2019-06-07
<Lurker69> ej pobje pa punce
<Lurker69> a kirga zanima kako predavanje iz tegale simpozija v novi gorici drug tedn?
<Lurker69> https://palsit.com/izobrazevanje/konference/int-2019/
<Lurker69> jes mam eno karto, lahk kak dan komu posodim komot, pa tud polne karte lahk verjetno cenej zrihtam, če je kak interesent
<Lurker69> linkbot spi?
<Lurker69> > INT 2019 – INFOSEC New Technologies
<Lurker69> Konferenca, na kateri boste na enem mestu pridobili dragocena nova znanja s področja novih rešitev, novih tehnologij, kjer boste navezali nove kontakte in spoznali novo rešitev, kot odgovor na vaš izziv.
<andrej> CrazyLemon:  uporabljam youtube-dl ...
<andrej> youtube-dl -x --audio-format mp3 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XXXXXXXXXXX
<slax0r> jutro
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: mhm.. deezer
<napsy> lp
<CrazyLemon> andrej na telefonu? thats a bit..cumbersome :)
<CrazyLemon> slax0r zakaj deezer in ne recimo google play music?
#ubuntu-si 2019-06-09
<e1e> hello
<CrazyLemon> buhdej
<idioterna> o
<e1e> kako kaj?
<CrazyLemon> its hot.. too hot! :)
<e1e> kaj Å¡ele bo...
<CrazyLemon> na žalost je tole šele začetek... ja :)
<CrazyLemon> kako si e1e ? whats up..whats down :)
<idioterna> 3 tedne nazaj je bil pa se sneg
<CrazyLemon> http://meteo.arso.gov.si/uploads/probase/www/observ/webcam/KREDA-ICA_dir/siwc_20190609-1550_KREDA-ICA_e.jpg
<idioterna> https://bou.si/ii/snoooow.jpg
<idioterna> to je blo 15. maja
<e1e> CrazyLemon dobr, ker še ni prevroče :)
<Guest59814> ne, nisi pa rekel nic od telefona :D
<andrej> ne, nisi pa rekel nic od telefona :D
#ubuntu-si 2020-06-01
<lynxlynxlynx> Linux 5.4 added an implementation for the exFAT file system coming from Microsoft. This file system has been dropped; instead, an alternative implementation done by Samsung has been found to be better (including by Microsoft), and has been merge in this release as a substitute of the previous implementation
<lynxlynxlynx> open source :)
#ubuntu-si 2020-06-06
<Greg[x]> oj :
<Greg[x]> ;)
#ubuntu-si 2020-06-07
<CrazyLemon> https://www.reddit.com/r/spacex/comments/gxb7j1/we_are_the_spacex_software_team_ask_us_anything/ft5zou3/
<idioterna> 'are you guys nuts?'
<idioterna> also
<idioterna> https://i.imgur.com/HNVUodr.pn
<idioterna> https://i.imgur.com/HNVUodr.png
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> dark waters..kr dober film
